# Pigeon Talk Classic for 2012, official thread



## conditionfreak

Now that the 2011 PT Classic is over, I am starting this thread as the official 2012 PT Classic online "meeting place".

Here are the entrants and the alternates who would like to enter, but can not unless others "back out" or "drop out". There will be some that back out, for various reasons. No doubt about it. Man makes plans and God laughs. 

I will post the rules on this thread at a later time, but it really is only differing from the 2011 competition in that the 2011 contest consisted of earning points throughout the entire season. The 2012 contest will actually only be one race of approximately 300 miles at the end of the racing season, for all the marbles. Updates of how the PT Classic birds are doing in my club and combine thru the season will of course be posted here. But the PT Classic Champion of 2012 will be the one bird that wins against all of the other PT entrants, in the seasons last race. Even if that bird spent the entire year in the loft recovering from a hawk hit or some other such ailment. A "true" one loft event. I am contemplating transporting the birds for that final 300 miles myself, and thus only "our" birds will be in that race.

Good luck to all, and try to get your entries to me at approximately 28 to 40 days old. Make sure they are eating on their own and healthy, before you ship them to me. Two birds per entrant. You can send one if you want, but no more than two.

No more entries or "names" will be accepted. We are more than full up. Sorry.

However, I am giving the option that a entrant listed below can give their space to another of their choosing. If that "other" is on the "alternate" list below.

The below list of entrants is the offical list and is up to date as of 10-17-2011.

Two perches for the following are reserved: NOTE! list of birds received is not up to date yet. Working on it. 

Flapdoodle
conditionfreak------------birds received
Xueoo-------------------birds received
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4----------------birds received
ace in the hole-----------birds received
Kastle Loft---------------birds received
Thunderbird Racing
g-pigeon-----------------birds received
loonecho-----------------birds received
Timber-------------------birds received
rackerman
grifter-------------------birds received
Ashby Lofts-------------birds received
ceee0237
JaxRacingLoft-----------birds received
Mike Ganus (penthouse suit perches)
monsoon
Matt M-----------------birds received
Nomad Lofts------------birds received
k2rmx.rob
hillfamilloft--------------birds received
Lovebirds---------------birds received
mtripoh
FT 33
Dmax06--------------- birds received
Happy-----------------birds received
pigeon racer
bbcdon----------------birds received
West
SouthTownRacers------birds received
Ssyybfamloft-----------birds received
chiggarbait-------------birds received
MaryofExeter-----------birds received
Gnuretiree--------------birds received
beaverbandit
gogo10131-------------birds received
NayNay----------------birds received
HmoobH8wj------------birds received
dogging99--------------birds received
DBurt------------------birds received

There are no perches left, that are not already reserved.


*I want to acknowledge the winers of the first two annual Pigeon Talk Classic events:

The 2010 Champion was "Vanilla Ice". AU-2010-SFL-241, grizzle cock. Bred and entered by "SmithFamilyLofts".

The 2011 Champion was "Blue Bomber". AU-2011-COV-33, blue bar. Bred my "conditionfreak" and entered by "rackerman".*

Please send the birds to the below address. You have to have my phone number on the outside of the box also. They will call me when they arrive at my local post office and I will go pick them up. It ain't a good idea to put info like this on the internet, but no worries. I have several trained attack pigeons on the property. Oh, and 5 German Shepherds, 1 Rottweiller, 1 Standard Poodle and two Bull Mastiffs. Plus Smith and Wesson.

The money (ten dollars per bird non-mandatory donation), can be sent to the PayPal account [email protected] if you want to do it that way.

Walter Thomas
7335 E. New Market road
Hillsboro, Ohio 45133

937-393-3685


----------



## Crazy Pete

I am the race sec of my club for the final race that you haul if you send me the coordinance of the release point and of you loft, and a few other things. I'll enter it in winspeed and email you a copy of the race.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Thanks Crazy.


----------



## conditionfreak

Note: that I will not be making any babies during next years event. My wife would literally kill me. (besides, she is spayed)


----------



## mtripOH

conditionfreak said:


> Note: pigeonnewb and JaxRacingLoft switched places at the request of pigeonnewb.
> 
> Also note: that I will not be making any babies during next years event. My wife would literally kill me. (besides, she is spayed)


 Walt, that is just too funny!!!


----------



## Wingsonfire

Please take me off of the list, don't like seeing the posts from the 2011, thanks Michael


----------



## HmoobH8wj

can i take his spot? 

(am i reading it right? he dont want to be in it?)



Wingsonfire said:


> Please take me off of the list, don't like seeing the posts from the 2011, thanks Michael


----------



## MaryOfExeter

The first one in line to take a spot is Screaming Pigeon Loft.


Can't wait for next year's racing!  I have learned to take things said over the internet lightly. Therefore, no amount of slandering on the 2011 race thread will scare me away from this one. New person, new year, new season. As long as I get the results, I don't even have to read the thread. So no worries for me!


----------



## HmoobH8wj

dam. k......


----------



## Wingsonfire

If I can I would to have Southwing represent me as my replacement, I really have a good felling about him. No big deal if you have to go by the list order I understand, Michael


----------



## HmoobH8wj

any more news or update?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Probably won't be much news until spring gets closer. A couple things though. Is there an entry fee, and how much? Also, about the 300 mile race, I'm fine either way. If they've been racing with the club/combine up until then, then I don't see how it could hurt. But it'd also be interesting to see how they do JUST PT bird being released together. That's a really long haul though!


----------



## conditionfreak

There is no entry fee in reality. There is however, an asking of $10.00 per bird to help with expenses. But it is not mandatory. 

I really like the idea of having a 300 mile race for just the PT entries. There will be plenty of races with the combine birds to judge how yours do against them. But a firm decision has not been made yet on that. I am new to this combine and I am learning the ropes with them. Right now there is no limit on how many birds can be sent to a race. But you never know what will pop up in the off season. Sometimes things change.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Interesting. Surely there will be a limit as a trailer can only hold so many birds! Hopefully by that time, everyone will be on the truck


----------



## raftree3

I think after reading the posts from this years race I'll pass. Hope it works out well for everyone.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I'll be sending birds...Josepe if you would like to make the same wager I'm ok with that. I don't care if you have some one else raise birds for you, birds are birds they are still yours.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

MaryOfExeter said:


> Interesting. Surely there will be a limit as a trailer can only hold so many birds! Hopefully by that time, everyone will be on the truck


The Columbus combine literally uses a semi-truck/trailer to haul birds. It travels around to the different clubs, picking up birds, and then on its merry way. It is a huge pigeon hauling truck.

It can hold a lot more birds than are actually sent. I doubt it has ever been full up.


----------



## Kastle Loft

conditionfreak said:


> The Columbus combine literally uses a semi-truck/trailer to haul birds. It travels around to the different clubs, picking up birds, and then on its merry way. It is a huge pigeon hauling truck.
> 
> It can hold a lot more birds than are actually sent. I doubt it has ever been full up.


I'm curious what your (Columbus Combine) race stations are? 

David


----------



## rackerman

I'm looking forward to the 3rd Annual!! I am all ready pumped up. Not sure who I will be breeding Cov33 to yet? I just need to get him home 1st


----------



## boneyrajan.k

All the best


----------



## Flapdoodle

rackerman said:


> I'm looking forward to the 3rd Annual!! I am all ready pumped up. Not sure who I will be breeding Cov33 to yet? I just need to get him home 1st


I am working on getting him home. I am excited to be on this side of the race. 




Kastle Loft said:


> I'm curious what your (Columbus Combine) race stations are?
> 
> David


According to the AU so far this year there have been a few releases from Lexington then Mays Lick KY, Shepherdsville KY and then Portland TN. 

It will be hard to decide what to send. Most of the races look slow so far. There was one race that was over 1700 ypm most the others around 1100-1300. Plus we will be flying on the short end.


----------



## rackerman

*Tom, I bet you are excited to be on this side of the race

I am not worried about Cov33.I know you will take good care of him and when the time is right you will send him home I am not worried at all *


Flapdoodle said:


> I am working on getting him home. I am excited to be on this side of the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the AU so far this year there have been a few releases from Lexington then Mays Lick KY, Shepherdsville KY and then Portland TN.
> 
> It will be hard to decide what to send. Most of the races look slow so far. There was one race that was over 1700 ypm most the others around 1100-1300. Plus we will be flying on the short end.


----------



## conditionfreak

Lexington, Ky
Shepherdsville, Ky
Cave City, Ky
Portland, Tn

I am too short to race from Maysville, Ky. If you want to do better against my club, I would send speed birds (sprinters). If you want to do better in the 300 against the PT competition, I would send middle distance birds. For those who have different birds available. The races do tend to be on the slow side in this combine. I am on the very short end, but the PT Classic 300 will be at least 300 from my loft. I will transport them myself, since they can clock themselves. They will race only against PT Classic entered birds. I don't like not being there when they arrive though, and will try to arrange another way, whereupon I will be here when they arrive. I just have to find someone reliable, that knows how to water, read the weather, and release on time. Should not be too hard to do that. My Cincinnati Club has the old wicker shipping baskets with water pans down the middle, that I can use. They will fit in my truck nicely.


----------



## Xueoo

conditionfreak said:


> Lexington, Ky
> Shepherdsville, Ky
> Cave City, Ky
> Portland, Tn
> 
> I am too short to race from Maysville, Ky. If you want to do better against my club, I would send speed birds (sprinters). If you want to do better in the 300 against the PT competition, I would send middle distance birds. For those who have different birds available. The races do tend to be on the slow side in this combine. I am on the very short end, but the PT Classic 300 will be at least 300 from my loft. I will transport them myself, since they can clock themselves. They will race only against PT Classic entered birds. I don't like not being there when they arrive though, and will try to arrange another way, whereupon I will be here when they arrive. I just have to find someone reliable, that knows how to water, read the weather, and release on time. Should not be too hard to do that. My Cincinnati Club has the old wicker shipping baskets with water pans down the middle, that I can use. They will fit in my truck nicely.


Are you guys flat with a lot of wind?


----------



## Kastle Loft

Flapdoodle said:


> I am working on getting him home. I am excited to be on this side of the race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the AU so far this year there have been a few releases from Lexington then Mays Lick KY, Shepherdsville KY and then Portland TN.
> 
> It will be hard to decide what to send. Most of the races look slow so far. There was one race that was over 1700 ypm most the others around 1100-1300. Plus we will be flying on the short end.


I fly TO Lexington from the south and South West (I'm probably less than 100 miles to where Walt lives, so in pigeon terms, we're pretty close). Our speeds are historically pretty low usually in the 1200-1400 range for the winners on a good day. Rarely over 1500 unless its a tail wind of course. It's not particularly flat or particularly windy, but the winds in the YB season (in my experience) are typically cross winds out of the NW but can really be all over the place.

This past YB season, I won the club 270-mile race out of Decatur, Ala and the hen's speed was 1241 ypm with light NE winds.

We don't like to go down into the Knoxville area of Tn because the mountains really do cause a problem - that's why we go SW instead of straight S down I75. FWIW, four consecutive races this year in Sept/Oct. were SE, NW, NE, SE.

And by all means, let me know when the Lexington releases are and I'm happy to meet up with the driver and video/shoot the release!


----------



## conditionfreak

Xueoo said:


> Are you guys flat with a lot of wind?


No...We are FAT. with a lot of wind.  Ha Ha Ha

Seriously, our course is not flat. With going over hundreds of miles, there are of course, some flat areas. But I would say it has its share of small mountains, and also crosses the Ohio River in every race. But that is not a big deal. It is not like crossing Lake Erie. THAT would be something I think.

Our course is a good test I think. That is why the races are generally low in yards per minute (ypm).

The winds are all over the map.

Here are some examples of what we had this past season:

Winds out of the:

W @ 8 mph at release
SW @ 5 mph at release
SSW @ 10 mph at release
SE @ 5 mph at release
Calm at release but NW @ 13 mph at arrival
Calm at release but SSE @ 6 mph at arrival

I tend to do best when the winds have any North component. Such as "out of the NW or NE", etc. Calm is good for me also.


----------



## rackerman

I posted here earlier and my post is gone I even had a reply, but I can't remember who from? I never deleted it!

Oh, forget it, it's in the other 2012 threads Thought I was lossing it


----------



## donald campbell

Hi all I am new to the sight however I have known Conditionfreak for many years could not be a better person to run the race Last years winner was a John Marles pigeon a gaby vandebeele, If you get the digest, read novembers special edition. I will donate a bird to the winner of 2012 winner of pigeon talk off my 11 flight hen (2009 OCR classic winner) bred to a son of the perfect pair. Don Campbell [email protected]


----------



## Flapdoodle

Hi Don, Welcome to the forum. Thanks for the donating a bird to the winner of next years event. The bird will fit in great in my breeding program. 

We all know Walt will do great!

Walt any luck on finding a clock? I have an Atis Top I can loan you. I had some issues with it half way through the season. It looks like it had more to do with the power supply. I am sending it in for an update to Siegel's. If you want to use it I would be happy to loan it to you for the season.


----------



## mtripOH

donald campbell said:


> Hi all I am new to the sight however I have known Conditionfreak for many years could not be a better person to run the race Last years winner was a John Marles pigeon a gaby vandebeele, If you get the digest, read novembers special edition. I will donate a bird to the winner of 2012 winner of pigeon talk off my 11 flight hen (2009 OCR classic winner) bred to a son of the perfect pair. Don Campbell [email protected]


Hi Don and welcome to PT! That is a very generous offer you are making for next years winner. I am excited that Walt is bringing this race to Ohio and I have no doubt that he will do a great job.


----------



## rackerman

*Hi Don,
Welcome to PT. Wow, that is really nice that you are going to donate a bird to the 2012 winner. I have to 2nd you on Walt being a great man.*


donald campbell said:


> Hi all I am new to the sight however I have known Conditionfreak for many years could not be a better person to run the race Last years winner was a John Marles pigeon a gaby vandebeele, If you get the digest, read novembers special edition. I will donate a bird to the winner of 2012 winner of pigeon talk off my 11 flight hen (2009 OCR classic winner) bred to a son of the perfect pair. Don Campbell [email protected]


----------



## conditionfreak

Hey Don. That is quite a prize offer. That would be a bird worth having for sure. Now I have to try and win this event. (P.S., I was gonna try anyway) 

I feel bad though, as I turned you down for a spot in next years competition because you were not a member of this site and all the slots were taken when you asked about it. 

Folks, I am familiar with the birds Don is offering the baby from. That is a very generous offer from him. The dam of the baby he is offering is the mother of my "Atom Bomb", which is the father of COV-32 and 33. COV-33 belongs to rackerman and is the winner of the 2011 PT Classic.

When I send the winner back to the 2012 PT Champion owner, I can include that young bird in the box, if it works out like that.

My internet has been hit and miss lately. I have Hughes Net satellite service and it sucks. But it is better than my only other option, which is dial-up service.

With Hughes Net service, bad weather can (and usually does) cause me not to be able to use the internet. Additionally, Hughes Net has what they call the "fair access policy". Which means that over every 24 hours period, I can only upload or download a total of 250 megabytes of "information". For your information, there are 1024 megabytes in a gigabyte.

So, what that means is that if I watch a few short videos in a single day, I am "cut off" from using the internet until that 24 hours period is past. With one exception. I can do whatever I want on the internet between the hours of 0200-0400 in the morning. Other than that, I am limited as to what I can do on the internet in the way of videos. Uploading or downloading. When I do videos for next years PT Classic, I will only be able to do short videos and not extended videos. But that should not be a big problem. I have been hampered by the "fair access policy" for quite awhile now and know how to adjust around it.

The Hughes Net repairman just left my house after fixing my current problem with the satellite system. For the last two weeks, my service has been going in and out.

It cost me $125.00 to have it fixed today and I pay $64.00 and change each month for the service.

It sucks. But it is the only game in town, really.


----------



## bbcdon

conditionfreak said:


> Hey Don. That is quite a prize offer. That would be a bird worth having for sure. Now I have to try and win this event. (P.S., I was gonna try anyway)
> 
> I feel bad though, as I turned you down for a spot in next years competition because you were not a member of this site and all the slots were taken when you asked about it.
> 
> Folks, I am familiar with the birds Don is offering the baby from. That is a very generous offer from him. The dam of the baby he is offering is the mother of my "Atom Bomb", which is the father of COV-32 and 33. COV-33 belongs to rackerman and is the winner of the 2011 PT Classic.
> 
> When I send the winner back to the 2012 PT Champion owner, I can include that young bird in the box, if it works out like that.
> 
> My internet has been hit and miss lately. I have Hughes Net satellite service and it sucks. But it is better than my only other option, which is dial-up service.
> 
> With Hughes Net service, bad weather can (and usually does) cause me not to be able to use the internet. Additionally, Hughes Net has what they call the "fair access policy". Which means that over every 24 hours period, I can only upload or download a total of 250 megabytes of "information". For your information, there are 1024 megabytes in a gigabyte.
> 
> So, what that means is that if I watch a few short videos in a single day, I am "cut off" from using the internet until that 24 hours period is past. With one exception. I can do whatever I want on the internet between the hours of 0200-0400 in the morning. Other than that, I am limited as to what I can do on the internet in the way of videos. Uploading or downloading. When I do videos for next years PT Classic, I will only be able to do short videos and not extended videos. But that should not be a big problem. I have been hampered by the "fair access policy" for quite awhile now and know how to adjust around it.
> 
> The Hughes Net repairman just left my house after fixing my current problem with the satellite system. For the last two weeks, my service has been going in and out.
> 
> It cost me $125.00 to have it fixed today and I pay $64.00 and change each month for the service.
> 
> It sucks. But it is the only game in town, really.


I don't know who is next in line, but I am willing to give up my spot on next years race to Don, as his gesture of a free bird is very generous.


----------



## conditionfreak

If anyone gives up their slots to Don, it should be me.

But then, I have several members of my club here that also want slots and I have turned them down. Because they are not members of Pigeon Talk.

I think we should leave things as they are right now. If I can figure something out later, I will try to get Don in. But I have to be mindful of those on the "alternates" list. We have had a few already leave the "lists" and thus, maybe it will work out. I did post that there would be no more names taken for the alternates list.

To go back to Don, I will tell a little story that I have told on here before. Back in the early 80's, Don and I were next door neighbors in the inner city of Cleveland (we have both "moved up" slightly since then  ).

I had a 6 x 10 foot dog kennel with a chain link fence top on it, where I would put racing pigeons that did not "cut the mustard" in the racing. They would stay in there until I found them homes, as I do not believe in culling the "bad way".

Anyway, I had a few birds in there that were basically out in the elements, for a week. No roof or boxes. Just perches, (I know, shoot me). Don came over one day and was looking at the birds through the fencing and was studying one bird in particular. He went into the cage, saying he wanted to handle that particular bird. He brought it out and handed it to me and said "Walt, this bird is ready. You should send it to the money race this weekend".

The money race is known as the "Memorial Race" of our combine. I told Don that this bird was always late from training and from races and had no chance. Don told me to enter it and pool it big time.

To make a long story a little shorter, I entered the bird but did not pool it, as I thought it had no chance at all of doing well.

I got second in the Memorial Race with that bird. It was at that time, the best I had done in Cleveland (I had won a couple of races prior to that when racing in Jacksonville, N.C., while stationed there in the Marine Corps). Everyone in the combine was surprised, as I came out of nowhere with that second place.

On a related note, down the block from us lived another pigeon flyer named Frank Governale. He was either the president of the AU at that time, or a former president. I forget.

Anyway, Frank had good birds, and he had offered me a few if I cleaned his loft. That was pending. But when I got the second place in the Memorial Race, Frank decided he didn't want me to have any of his birds and he nixed the deal we had.

Just as well I guess, as I later developed Pigeon Lung Disease and had to be rushed to the hospital in an ambulance, after cleaning my own loft.

That is when I gave up pigeons for 25+ years. Don also gave up pigeons about that time.

Then about three years ago, while living 260 miles apart and rarely talking with each other. We both decided to get back into racing. I didn't know he had and he didn't know I had. It was kind of weird.

Since getting back into it, I have done so-so at best. Don has been kicking butt up there in the north. Since his return, he won every money race (OCR races) except this last one which was last weekend. He only got second and third in that one.

Don knows pigeons. Always has. He works at it like you would not believe. If I told you how he feeds and medicates his birds, you would not believe it. I wrote it all down and still can not follow it. It is complicated as hell. But it works. He does not win everything (no one does), but he is a great pigeon flyer. He has obtained very good birds, mostly from Florida I believe. Not sure about that though as we rarely talk. I have visited him twice in the last thirty years. Too much distance between us, and I have a hard time leaving my farm animals and pigeons, in my darlings care. It's not that she can't or won't take care of them. It is just that she works and I don't, and I feel bad about that.

Maybe I should get a job? I already do the dishes and I get paid NOTHING for it.


----------



## Big T

conditionfreak said:


> Maybe I should get a job? I already do the dishes and I get paid NOTHING for it.


Story was good until the end. There you started to get a little whinny.


----------



## mtripOH

Hey Walt, do you do windows too?  
It is such a beautiful day here today...just wish it would stay like this for a few more months! Got the loft nice and clean and let the birds bathe. The homers did not want to touch the water. Took about 30 mins before 1 jumped in, then it was total mayhem!


----------



## donald campbell

HI Walt know your wife and its great when a couple works together Remarkable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loonecho

I'm getting the itch so thought I'd bring this thread forward. Walt, is there a shipping window we need to adhere to for sending our birds to you? I paired up my best birds yesterday and if things go well I could have birds ready to ship to you by the end of February. Quite an accomplishment from Northern Minnesota if I can pull it off. January and February always promise some nights of 20 to 30 below and daytime highs of minus 10. If I can indeed have young ready by March 1, They will be tough little squirts.

Jim


----------



## conditionfreak

I would like the birds to reach me by the end of May, but can take them until the middle of June if needed. I have a personal rule that a bird needs to be at least 4 months old to race. I can take birds anytime prior to that. I am in lower Ohio. It is up to you to decide what age you want your birds to be when they have their first race on September 1st.

Our combine just voted to race from the south next year. Last year we raced from the southwest. South is much better for me. Trust me on that. It is very very good for my location.

As I stated above, the first race is on September 1st (see the schedule below). On the first race day, there are two races. One is a 100 mile race, which I am NOT ALLOWED to enter, as I am too short on distance. But on that date, I can enter the second race, which is a 150 mile race. For me it will be around 100 miles or so (I don't know the actual miles yet). So the first race for all of the PT birds, will be the 150 (which is about 100 miles for me). I am real short on distance in this combine.

The first races (on the same day) do not count for average speed awards. Which is good for me as I am not allowed to compete in the 100 mile races.

The last three races on the below schedule, are "money" races. So....unless I enter some of y'alls birds in a money race, the last race your birds will be entered in with my combine, is the 150 (about 100 for me) on October 10th. Assuming bad weather does not back up any races. Which it almost always does.

Then I will have to pick a date to conduct our own 300 mile race for "all the marbles", for just the PT birds. I will transport the birds myself. Release them and drive back home to see who clocked first. I am hoping to have someone release them for me, but probably not. I would like to be here at home to "whistle" them in though. The PT Champion for 2012, will be decided in that one 300 mile race, that I will be transporting. No points are accumulated for the club/combine races prior to that. They are just for training and informationl purposed. So that the birds get ready for the "one loft event", and to let everyone know how their birds do against my combines competition. Our combine can easily have over a thousand birds in one race.

Right now, the combine voted to ship on Friday nights and race on Saturdays. But there is talk of changing that as some have said they will not be able to ship on Friday nights. I'm guessing it will end up being a Saturday night shipping and racing on Sundays. But as it stamds now, the races will be on Saturdays.

Your birds (that stick around and don't get shot, eaten, lost or fall in love with with another loft), will fly seven races prior to the final 300 mile "Pigeon Talk Classic". The last of the seven combine races your birds will be entered in, will be the 150 (again, about 100 miles for me) scheduled on October 13th.



CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE

2012 YOUNG BIRD RACE SCHEDULE


9/1 100* MAYS LICK, KY

9/1 150* LEXINGTON, KY

9/8 150 LEXINGTON, KY

9/15 200 CORBIN, KY

9/22 250 LAKE CITY, TN

9/29 200 CORBIN, KY

10/6 300 SWEETWATER, TN

10/13 150 LEXINGTON, KY

10/20 300 COC SWEETWATER, TN (money race)

10/27 250 FFC LAKE CITY, TN (money race)

11/3 250 BFC LAKE CITY, TN (money race)

*Non-average speed

If a race is canceled due to weather, all races will be backed up one week. In the event of a second canceled race, we will fly a double race the following week unless a double race is already scheduled.

I have notified my club concerning how many young birds I will be entering each week, and they are excited about it (mostly because they will make more money off of me). Last year I was sending less than 10 birds normally. It will cost me .65 cents per bird, per race. Plus $3.00 each week and a one time fee of $50.00 for the season. It is going to cost me some big bucks until I lose most of your birds. (Ha Ha Ha)

On a side note, which has nothing to do with the PT Classic entrants. My combine voted to have A and B races for our old birds in the spring. That means there are two races on the same day, with the "B" race birds being released one hour after the "A" race birds. The number of birds for the "A" race, is unlimited. The number of birds for the "B" race is five birds or less. This is an attempt to give those that do not enter or own a lot of birds, an equal chance, percentage wise, to race against those that usually send dozens of birds to races. I like this new provision.


----------



## conditionfreak

I have put together five pairs of breeders, of which I am going to only raise one round from, I think. I need to have some for old birds in 2013, as I am assuming most of you will want your birds back at the end of the season. I will try to find room for flying my young birds this coming young bird season. But the numbers will make it tight.

I'm still trying to get another loft started and built. But the holidays are crushing me. I am in the middle of putting a second bathroom in my home. We only have one now. I HAVE to have two, as when family comes over, it is a waiting list (you know how long women take "primping).


----------



## First To Hatch

conditionfreak said:


> On a side note, which has nothing to do with the PT Classic entrants. My combine voted to have A and B races for our old birds in the spring. That means there are two races on the same day, with the "B" race birds being released one hour after the "A" race birds. The number of birds for the "A" race, is unlimited. The number of birds for the "B" race is five birds or less. This is an attempt to give those that do not enter or own a lot of birds, an equal chance, percentage wise, to race against those that usually send dozens of birds to races. I like this new provision.




Thats a neat idea I think I will suggest this to my club.


----------



## Timber

Sounds good to me! Two birds and $20 (donation) correct? When will you be giving us the shipping information?

Thanks in Advance and Happy Holiday's!


----------



## Kastle Loft

Walt,

What's your experience been with the Sweetwater release point?


----------



## conditionfreak

I am new to this combine and have not raced from Sweetwater before. We flew from the southwest last year, (with both my combines). I believe that both combines have released at Sweetwater in the past. But not since I have been a member of either.

The only thing I can tell you from personal experience, is that everyone hates releases from Shepherdsville, Ky. When we flew from the southwest. Not sure why, but too many lost birds on such a short distance.


----------



## conditionfreak

Timber said:


> Sounds good to me! Two birds and $20 (donation) correct? When will you be giving us the shipping information?
> 
> Thanks in Advance and Happy Holiday's!


I will post shipping info about mid January or so. I will post it on this thread, instead of sending out private messages. I ain't worried about any intruders using my info to attempt to rob me (or my 9 German Shepherds, Rottweillers and Bull Mastiffs). 

The money is $10 bucks per bird, but is not mandatory. I don't want anyone to not participate because of being short on cash. No one participating has to send money if they don't want to. Just get the birds to me.

That's just the way I roll.


----------



## ace in the hole

conditionfreak said:


> *10/20 300 COC SWEETWATER, TN (money race)
> 
> 10/27 250 FFC LAKE CITY, TN (money race)
> 
> 11/3 250 BFC LAKE CITY, TN (money race)*



*If a breeder wanted to pay to get his/her birds into these money races could they do that?

Mark/Ace*


----------



## conditionfreak

Unfortunately no. I have posted previously that I am too short on distance to participate in the money races. I am about 12 miles too short to enter any of them, and they do not want to move it for me and the two other guys that are also too short. 

I would be entering all of them if I could. Some of my birds and some of your birds.

I might have to move north a little.  (my wife would kill me if I moved because of pigeon racing)


----------



## Timber

conditionfreak said:


> I will post shipping info about mid January or so. I will post it on this thread, instead of sending out private messages. I ain't worried about any intruders using my info to attempt to rob me (or my 9 German Shepherds, Rottweillers and Bull Mastiffs).
> 
> The money is $10 bucks per bird, but is not mandatory. I don't want anyone to not participate because of being short on cash. No one participating has to send money if they don't want to. Just get the birds to me.
> 
> That's just the way I roll.


I gotcha...


----------



## Crazy Pete

If there is a jr. member that can't afford the $20 PM me when it comes time to send birds.
Dave


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I cant wait to send my crew


----------



## lmorales4

Ive got something for you nomad, and you might just lose to a white racer this year if all goes well with my breeding.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

lmorales4 said:


> Ive got something for you nomad, and you might just lose to a white racer this year if all goes well with my breeding.


How is it going. well I got some good imports from ostlander auction @ my club going to send one of there Squabs for your white racer haha! 

AU11-ARPU-22792 /hen NL 09-4773432/cock


----------



## lmorales4

Sounds great, cant wait for the PT race. Hey hit me up on a PM and let me know how your YB season went.


----------



## loonecho

My PT classic birds hatched yesterday so, Walt, you better get ready to receive them in about 4-5 weeks.

Jim


----------



## Dmax06

I have birds that will be ready to send in not too long just in case somebody ends up dropping out.


----------



## lmorales4

Ill have birds ready to send in two weeks can you send me a pm on where to send the birds and the money, thank you.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I am also ready to send my pt classic entries please let me know the address and when its time!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Holy crap you guys are on a roll! I was late putting birds together and I STILL don't have everyone together.  But I have the important ones together and that's what matters, haha.

I'm excited for this year's race!


----------



## First To Hatch

Lucky you, I can't get the important ones together and if I did they aren't laying.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

First To Hatch said:


> Lucky you, I can't get the important ones together and if I did they aren't laying.


My first pair I want to send a baby from started a week or two before the second pair. I was about to smack them around a little so they'd catch up LOL


----------



## drifter

My chosen pair have yet to produce eggs. I'm worried that other people's birds will be so much older and stronger than mine, but I guess half the fun is just having birds in the mix.


----------



## g-pigeon

My birds should be ready in about 10 days


----------



## Pigeon0446

grifter said:


> My chosen pair have yet to produce eggs. I'm worried that other people's birds will be so much older and stronger than mine, but I guess half the fun is just having birds in the mix.


Don't worry about other birds being a lil older it isn't going to make a differnce. I banded 23 babies so far this year and not one of them has a money band on them. All my money bands go on the March and April banded babies. I'll even go into the begining of May since I've had young birds hatched out in May do very well as young birds. My season may be later then some but by no means is it a late season we fly young birds from the middle of August until the end of October. And all 4 of my YB's from this past season that are IF Hall of Fame birds were all hatched out in April.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I've found that the birds I have left at the end of the season are from all rounds, not just the oldest ones. Think of it this way, the earlier entries will have more time to get eaten by the hawks LOL.


----------



## g-pigeon

condition freak will you be ready for birds soon or would you prefer birds later in the season?


----------



## blongboy

condition freak i have to back down from this race since i don't have anymore homers

that should leave a spot open for someone else 
good luck and have fun


----------



## Ashby Loft

blongboy said:


> condition freak i have to back down from this race since i don't have anymore homers
> 
> that should leave a spot open for someone else
> good luck and have fun


Uh Oh... "1st alternate is Dmax06"
It's on now! (these are my friends who race in the same club).


----------



## conditionfreak

g-pigeon said:


> condition freak will you be ready for birds soon or would you prefer birds later in the season?


I can and will accept birds any time, but I would like the birds to reach me by the end of May, but can take them until the middle of June if absolutely necessary.

Please send the birds to the below address. You have to have my phone number on the outside of the box also. They will call me when they arrive at my local post office and I will go pick them up. It ain't a good idea to put info like this on the internet, but no worries. I have several trained attack pigeons on the property. Oh, and 5 German Shepherds, 1 Rottweiller, 1 Standard Poodle and two Bull Mastiffs. Plus my two buddies, Smith and Wesson. 


Walter Thomas
7335 E. New Market road
Hillsboro, Ohio 45133

937-393-3685

blongboy is out (that sucks as he does pretty good in these things), and Dmax06 is in. Welcome aboard! The list of entrants on page one of this thread has been updated.

Hawks are REAL BAD here right now. I lost one adult bird ten days ago. I just let them out for about 10 minutes, and BAM! I'm not letting them out for a while. Those birds being sent to me will have to be settled before they get strong on the wing though. Please understand this:

THERE WILL BE BIRDS LOST TO HAWKS! I will do everything I can to prevent it, but every year I lose some. I usually have 30 or so young birds to settle and lose about 4 or so. But since I will have at least 80+ birds this year, I might lose up to a dozen.

That is just the sport, unfortunately.

I just ordered a Benzing G2 system from Siegels yesterday. I have yet to order the chip bands. I am looking for the Benzing Pro Chip bands. I believe they are better than the BR bands. Siegels does not have the Pro Chips on their web site for sale at this time.

On a side note. We had the largest wild turkey I have ever seen, in our back yard today, about 1 pm. I estimated it weighed 30+ pounds. My wife estimated 40 or 50 lbs. It was alone and appeared to be a female. Standing up straight, it appeared to be about 4 feet tall. It was awesome. It was about 100 feet from the house and we had binoculars also. Could not see a "beard" on it.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I'll be sending birds in May, with any luck some of the hawks will be moved out by then. Sounds like you need some pop bottle rockets, when they go boom the hawks usually leave for a while.
Dave


----------



## g-pigeon

OK i think i will send birds from my second round

thanks


----------



## rackerman

Blue Bomber (Cov33), has a good mate, name is Ravish, from Don Campbell. I have only had them for one week and they already built a nest as big as an Eagles... I will be sending their offspring. I am expecting eggs at any time!! 

I feel a good vibe from them


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Okay I guess it's time to bring the big guns out. Nevermind trying out other pairs. I want to win this year


----------



## rackerman

*I already have the big guns....*


MaryOfExeter said:


> Okay I guess it's time to bring the big guns out. Nevermind trying out other pairs. I want to win this year


----------



## drifter

Boys and girls, ladies and gentlemen. Don't count your chicks, uh... I mean squabs before they hatch. Some times the the unexpected happens.


----------



## rackerman

*I already know*


grifter said:


> Boys and girls, ladies and gentlemen. Don't count your chicks, uh... I mean squabs before they hatch. Some times the the unexpected happens.


----------



## PigeonVilla

rackerman said:


> *I already know*


 Just so you know winners dont always breed winners but you can always hope ,most times winners siblings are the ones that make better breeders 
that win so time will tell if you can get them off the runway.


----------



## drifter

rackerman said:


> *I already know*


Hey, yes but sometimes the big guns misfire. but good luck in the PT Classic. I,m sort of rolling the dice because I only have one pair set up to breed.


----------



## NayNay

rackerman said:


> *I already know*


If it were as simple as you seem to think it is, the sport would not exist. 


Anything can happen, and we will all know the winner when the dust settles. It sounds like it is gonna be a good race. 

My chosen pair is still setting up housekeeping, but I am happy that they are paired up, and look forward to sending my entries in and seeing how they do in such a competitive race.


----------



## conditionfreak

I believe this will be a great and good challenge. Because the birds will all be participating in the same races, and the survivors will have one race for all of the marbles. In previous PT contests, birds raced at different release times and on different weeks, sometimes. But in this upcoming competition, all healthy birds will participate each week. No chance of being worn out as I am on the short end. A bird can also strike out for a few races and step up to the plate and hit a grand slam on the final race. The one that actually counts. It might be a little more on the side of "luck", than the past contests. But thems the breaks. Luck factors into pigeon racing a lot. A great bird could hit a wire, or be shot by a hunter. Or get chased by a hawk and take to cover in the bushes for an hour.

The hawks seem to "move on" around these parts, about the first week of March. But I have birds two weeks old already. So I am going to be settling them at a bad time (a good time for the hawks though). I'm going to be babysitting a lot. But the darn hawks don't seem to care if I am standing right in front of the loft.


----------



## loonecho

Hey Walt,

The whole hawk situation begs the question. If someone sends birds in March or April, and one or both are lost before the end of May when you said you will stop accepting birds, would it be allowable for that person to send replacement birds as long as they get them to you before the "loft door closes" for entries? Or has this already been discussed and I missed it?

Jim


----------



## MaryOfExeter

rackerman said:


> *I already have the big guns....*


We'll see about that


----------



## conditionfreak

I hadn't thought about replacement birds. I suppose that it would alright to replace birds, IF the original two birds (or one of the original two birds), was lost.

But the fairness stipulation should be that the bird was lost in settling, and not in training. Pigeon racing is partly survivorship (is that a word?), and homing ability. Not just flying fast. So, once road training starts, a "replacement" bird can not be sent to me.

Does this make sense to y'all? Does it sound fair?

I really don't care, but I want it to be a fair contest. I don't want it to later be said that "so and so had four birds and I only had two birds in the hunt". That was a little thing that bothered me about the first (inagural) PT Classic. Some people (including the eventual winner) had more than two birds entered. Most of us only had two entries. But that was because there was some kind of "drawing" that gave two free entries to the contest. I never understood why that was done. If free entries were given, it should have been for the two entries of that person. Not allow that person to send four birds to the event. But....it was a minor thing and didn't bother me all that much. I just don't want it to happen "on my watch".

So, the way I see it. If someones bird gets lost while being settled (be it from a hawk attack, death or illness, or from a fly away before knowing where home is, or from a mistake on my part), then a replacement bird is allowed. If I make a stupid mistake, I will let y'all know. One thing I am a little worried about is vacination. I have never vacinated before and I understand that sometimes a bird can be injured badly, if it isn't done expertly. Many do it in the neck region and cause a serious medical problem. I am looking into doing it in the inner thigh area.

Hopefully I won't leave the loft trap open at night. Or take them down the road before they are ready. I am sure I won't do these things though, as I am nervouse about having so much responsibility, of other peoples property and hopes. I know what Flapdoodle went though now, and I don't have even have one bird in the lofts yet. 

I look at this as a huge responsibility of others hopes, efforts and expenditures. Not to mention the little winged lives in my care. I really, really, REALLY hate to lose birds. It happens, I know. Part of the sport. But it bothers me to no end, each time.

I have decided to "go" with the two lofts I already have, instead of building a new larger loft. It just ain't feasible right now. Too cold (I really really hate cold weather), and I am in the middle of building a new (second) bathroom in the finished basement. From scratch, and with an "up flow" pump. If you know what that is. Been working on it for eight weeks now. (I suck at home improvement)  Also put in a "tankless" hot water heater. I like that thing, but it was a pain installing. Works off of propane, as does most things in my home.

Did I mention how bad I am at home improvement stuff? I was a Marine and a cop. I was only good at destroying things and arresting people that I could outrun.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I always vacinate in the inner thigh, by the 3 rd bird you'll be a pro.
Dave


----------



## SouthTown Racers

conditionfreak said:


> I believe this will be a great and good challenge. Because the birds will all be participating in the same races, and the survivors will have one race for all of the marbles. In previous PT contests, birds raced at different release times and on different weeks, sometimes. But in this upcoming competition, all healthy birds will participate each week. No chance of being worn out as I am on the short end. A bird can also strike out for a few races and step up to the plate and hit a grand slam on the final race. The one that actually counts. It might be a little more on the side of "luck", than the past contests. But thems the breaks. Luck factors into pigeon racing a lot. A great bird could hit a wire, or be shot by a hunter. Or get chased by a hawk and take to cover in the bushes for an hour.
> 
> The hawks seem to "move on" around these parts, about the first week of March. But I have birds two weeks old already. So I am going to be settling them at a bad time (a good time for the hawks though). I'm going to be babysitting a lot. But the darn hawks don't seem to care if I am standing right in front of the loft.


Walt,

If these birds are going to fly all the races, some of the earlier entries will be running into wing molt issues by the 2nd half of the season. I dont know if it has been discussed already, but will you be cutting and pulling or are you going on some kind of light system?


----------



## drifter

I don't understand. If you have two lofts does that mean you will have to have two timers, one in each loft? I suppose you mean one existing loft for the young birds and your other loft for the old birds?


----------



## Dmax06

12 Volt Man said:


> Uh Oh... "1st alternate is Dmax06"
> It's on now! (these are my friends who race in the same club).


Should be fun 12 volt hopefully us rookies can hold our own in this race. But you don't have to be telling too many people we are friends...JK good luck buddy.


----------



## conditionfreak

SouthTown Racers said:


> Walt,
> 
> If these birds are going to fly all the races, some of the earlier entries will be running into wing molt issues by the 2nd half of the season. I dont know if it has been discussed already, but will you be cutting and pulling or are you going on some kind of light system?


Yes, there will some issues with molt. That is for the individual partipants to figure out on their own, as to which round or at what time to breed their entrants. It is part of the sport. But remember, the brass ring is the final 300 mile race. Not the earlier races. They are just for "tune up" for the one loft race.

I of course, will not send birds to race that are not capable to come home. In my opinion, each week.

I do not use any system. Dark, light, or whatever. I use the natural way, and the young birds race to the perch.


----------



## conditionfreak

grifter said:


> I don't understand. If you have two lofts does that mean you will have to have two timers, one in each loft? I suppose you mean one existing loft for the young birds and your other loft for the old birds?


Yes. I will be racing from two lofts during the PT Classic competition. The lofts are side by side and each will have "antennas" (infrared clocking pads) hooked up to the same clock. That is the way I have always done it. The lofts are very close together, but separate. It works fine with my Unicon system and should work fine with the Benzing system I have ordered.

My old bird racing is indeed from one of those lofts. I will move the old birds to a third loft (I actually have four lofts). I will stop old bird racing, when my first loft is filled up with PT Classic entrants and I need the second loft to house the later arriving PT race entrants. The PT Classic competition comes first, above my old bird racing.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

conditionfreak said:


> Yes, there will some issues with molt. That is for the individual partipants to figure out on their own, as to which round or at what time to breed their entrants. It is part of the sport. But remember, the brass ring is the final 300 mile race. Not the earlier races. They are just for "tune up" for the one loft race.
> 
> I of course, will not send birds to race that are not capable to come home. In my opinion, each week.
> 
> I do not use any system. Dark, light, or whatever. I use the natural way, and the young birds race to the perch.


If the "BRASS RING" is the 300, then shouldnt the entire flock be prepped accordingly for that race. It sounds like you will be recieving a good deal of birds early, and I could see problems in the future if 15 or 20 birds have just dropped their tenth the week of the 300.


----------



## conditionfreak

Yes, everyone should figure out what type of molt their birds will be in, come the 300.

I do not use a system to control the molt. Sorry.

The 300 will be around October 20th or so. This race will determine the winner of the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic. As it stands now, this race will only have PT Classic birds in it. So, no drag by anyone elses birds. Depending on the weather (of course), this will probably be pretty much of a sprint race. But who knows at this point.

If I was y'all. I would set up your birds for this event, to hatch in March/April. But that is your decision. Some like them older. Some younger.

I am in southern Ohio. Not too far from the Ohio river and northern Kentucky.

I am by no means to be considered a very good pigeon racer/handler. I am just an average pigeon racer/handler. The only one to step forward to handle this event. That is why I am hosting it. Many out there would be better at it, I am sure.

But I will give it my best, with what knowledge and abilities I possess. I ain't afraid of work and I like driving for the training tosses. Although I do hate to get up real early.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

I just see problems arising when not everybody's birds are able to be shipped to the 300 due to the wing molt. While it's still early, maybe we should all discuss the possibility of cutting and pulling, so everybody can participate in the main event. All one loft races do this for the most part so every single bird is ready to go come race time. I know this is all just for fun, but I'm just trying to prevent mass he'll from breaking loose when there are birds that have to stay home.


----------



## NayNay

My 2 cents: We know when the race is and should send birds that we think will be ready come race time. I don't want our host to feel pressured to do anything that goes against his own philosophy.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

I think it should be discussed or the rules should be changed to No birds until the beginning of April, or there will be a bunch of griping from people who are sending birds in the next few weeks. Just trying like I said, to avoid a train wreck before it happens.


----------



## lmorales4

I think if the birds fly natural then we should fly by the rules previously stated that were agreed upon prior to making the participant list, and ill be sending my birds early, see you guys at the races. and Im sure that condition freak will do a great job managing the birds


----------



## Xueoo

My pair are on eggs now for a week so they'll go if hatched and ready. I'm low on hens again this year. Not many options. I feel good about this pair, especially the cock, who I've tested in dense fog and rain/wind. The hen's a 2010 and never been outside the loft.


----------



## Pigeon0446

conditionfreak said:


> Yes, everyone should figure out what type of molt their birds will be in, come the 300.
> 
> I do not use a system to control the molt. Sorry.
> 
> The 300 will be around October 20th or so. This race will determine the winner of the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic. As it stands now, this race will only have PT Classic birds in it. So, no drag by anyone elses birds. Depending on the weather (of course), this will probably be pretty much of a sprint race. But who knows at this point.
> 
> If I was y'all. I would set up your birds for this event, to hatch in March/April. But that is your decision. Some like them older. Some younger.
> 
> I am in southern Ohio. Not too far from the Ohio river and northern Kentucky.
> 
> I am by no means to be considered a very good pigeon racer/handler. I am just an average pigeon racer/handler. The only one to step forward to handle this event. That is why I am hosting it. Many out there would be better at it, I am sure.
> 
> But I will give it my best, with what knowledge and abilities I possess. I ain't afraid of work and I like driving for the training tosses. Although I do hate to get up real early.


I'm lucky if I get up b4 10 in the morning most guys birds are back from thiewr morning toss b4 I get up to pack mine. But it works out pretty good for me, my birds seam to beat most of the other guys on race day. It just sucls that I have the 2011 YB IF Champion Loft in the 5 to 25 Loft and 76 to 150 Loft Category flying in my club. But even with that guy in my club I was 6th. for the 2011 YB IF Champion Loft.


----------



## Big T

conditionfreak said:


> Yes, everyone should figure out what type of molt their birds will be in, come the 300.
> 
> I do not use a system to control the molt. Sorry.
> 
> The 300 will be around October 20th or so. This race will determine the winner of the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic. As it stands now, this race will only have PT Classic birds in it. So, no drag by anyone elses birds. Depending on the weather (of course), this will probably be pretty much of a sprint race. But who knows at this point.
> 
> If I was y'all. I would set up your birds for this event, to hatch in March/April. But that is your decision. Some like them older. Some younger.
> 
> I am in southern Ohio. Not too far from the Ohio river and northern Kentucky.
> 
> I am by no means to be considered a very good pigeon racer/handler. I am just an average pigeon racer/handler. The only one to step forward to handle this event. That is why I am hosting it. Many out there would be better at it, I am sure.
> 
> But I will give it my best, with what knowledge and abilities I possess. I ain't afraid of work and I like driving for the training tosses. Although I do hate to get up real early.



This is why one loft races exist. If all else are equal then breeding with luck decides the winner. All the birds will get the same treatment. So breeding, when bred and mother nature will decide the winner. No one can control hawks, wires and weather. But then it is the risks that make the race a challenge. Only problem I see is the birds take all the risks, conditionfreak gets all the work, but we take all the credit. Oh wait...There is no problem from my seat.

You have my support,
Tony


----------



## conditionfreak

WOW.

Received the first two entrants today. They are going to almost be old birds by the time of the 300 race in late October. Foys-28897 and Foys-28898. Both solid whites, from the great state of Georgia. Both hawk bait for sure, settling them at this time of year. But I will do my best.

I showed them the water and boy were they thirsty. Watched them to make sure they are eating on their own and they are.

The post office called me at 6: am this morning. When I picked the birds up, I told them I was expecting maybe forty more boxes of birds over the next three months. They thought the package contained one chicken.  When I told them it was two young pigeons, they were confounded and confused. The main guy asked "what are you going to do with that many pigeons? I said I was going to race them.

He said, "That's crazy. They won't follow the roads, so how are you going to race them"?

The conversation went down hill from there.

So, it has begun.


----------



## lmorales4

Thanks walt for the update those are my birds and If you settle them then I'm sure they'll be winners, can't wait for the races I'm sure you'll be a great handler


----------



## NayNay

conditionfreak said:


> He said, "That's crazy. They won't follow the roads, so how are you going to race them"?
> 
> The conversation went down hill from there.


That story rocks- thanks for starting my day with a good laugh.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Well you be getting mine like the first week of feb


----------



## FT33

I'm on the alternate list. When is the deadline for knowing if I will get a spot or not?
Thanks


----------



## conditionfreak

FT33 said:


> I'm on the alternate list. When is the deadline for knowing if I will get a spot or not?
> Thanks


The deadline for that situation is May 1st. But I should be able to post something earlier than that, to let everyone know that they are either in or out.

If I (we), have less entries, then all is good. I would rather have less entries than too many or too late. I am trying to keep it at 80 or less entries, but I see it possibly growing slightly. There are many people asking to participate in this event, that are not signed up for it yet. I wish I had a bigger loft (and more money).


----------



## drifter

With your own birds and 80 PT Classics entries that's going to add up to a hellacious feed bill.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

One of mine hatched out yesterday and the other popped out today


----------



## NayNay

I was delighted to find an egg from my chosen pair today. They were starting to worry me, since my other pairs produced long ago and are halfway to being weaned now.


----------



## conditionfreak

My club, and probably many other clubs, are sending out emails concerning this one loft race linked below. It is being described as a very affordable one loft race with prize money and a good test of your birds. I have nothing to do with it, other than passing the link along for your consideration.

Personally I like OUR one loft race best.  The P T Classic.

But maybe you want to try the other and possibly win some money and recognition.

http://www.racing.homer.com/wfa/race.htm

As for the P T Classic, I am making room and adding perches. The two white entries from lmorales, took top perch spots already. That is a good sign. 

But then again, they are the only two birds in the loft. 

On a side note. We had a poker game at my house tonight and one of the players saw my wedding picture on the wall (I got married in 1973). She commented that, the wedding picture, I looked happy and my wife looked sad. My wife was also playing and she spit out her soda she was drinking, when she burst out laughing. I had never noticed it before, but she does look sad in the photo.

What do you think that means?

Ha Ha


----------



## FT33

conditionfreak said:


> The deadline for that situation is May 1st. But I should be able to post something earlier than that, to let everyone know that they are either in or out.
> 
> If I (we), have less entries, then all is good. I would rather have less entries than too many or too late. I am trying to keep it at 80 or less entries, but I see it possibly growing slightly. There are many people asking to participate in this event, that are not signed up for it yet. I wish I had a bigger loft (and more money).


Ok thank you. I will be keeping that in mind to make sure I have birds ready to send if I get in. I hope I do. Thanks.


----------



## gogo10131

My PT participants just hatched today. One of these might be the winner


----------



## Kastle Loft

Here's the first of my two entries. It's a cute little round thing but I'm sure it'll grow up big and strong 

http://youtu.be/0wtkFbpSOp8

.


----------



## lmorales4

Help Walt I've been calling you the past few days and haven't been able to get in contact with you but have not been able to. What time would be best to get ahold of you?


----------



## Big T

At this point due to my work and limited time I need to give up my place in the race. I do not know whos next in line but I hope you have been given enough time to get your birds in.

Sorry,
Tony


----------



## rackerman

*That's A bummer! Come ON Tony, don't give up!!*


Big T said:


> At this point due to my work and limited time I need to give up my place in the race. I do not know whos next in line but I hope you have been given enough time to get your birds in.
> 
> Sorry,
> Tony


----------



## HmoobH8wj

1st alternate is West is NEXT!


----------



## drifter

I don't know if the list is up to date or not, but four people have already opted out, wingsonfire, raftree, blongboy, and now BigT. Maybe you'll end up with a spot


----------



## conditionfreak

The official entrants list, located on page #1 of this thread, is up to date. It is the first entry in this thread.

Sorry about not being able to participate Big T. Life sometimes gets in the way of pigeon racing.


----------



## drifter

raftree3 said:


> I think after reading the posts from this years race I'll pass. Hope it works out well for everyone.


raftree's name is still on the list, did he change his mind?


----------



## raftree3

grifter said:


> raftree's name is still on the list, did he change his mind?


Please remove my name from the list. I may take part in supplying birds for another person who's name is on the list. Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Big T

conditionfreak said:


> The official entrants list, located on page #1 of this thread, is up to date. It is the first entry in this thread.
> 
> Sorry about not being able to participate Big T. Life sometimes gets in the way of pigeon racing.


Trust me, life is getting in the way. long hours at work with twenty to thirty hours overtime a week and kids moving back in with grandkids. My birds are taking a back seat for a while.

Oh Well,
Tony


----------



## conditionfreak

ScreamingPigeonLoft: Please contact me somehow, to let me know if you are still going to compete in this event. I received a PM that you are probably not, and no one can locate you. I sent you a PM. Thanks.

Note: Entrants list on page 1 has been updated with recent changes.

spirit wings: you are in if you want.


----------



## rackerman

*Walt, There are only 4 alternates' left. To bad we can't just include them*


conditionfreak said:


> ScreamingPigeonLoft: Please contact me somehow, to let me know if you are still going to compete in this event. I received a PM that you are probably not, and no one can locate you. I sent you a PM. Thanks.
> 
> Note: Entrants list on page 1 has been updated with recent changes.
> 
> spirit wings: you are in if you want.


----------



## drifter

conditionfreak said:


> ScreamingPigeonLoft: Please contact me somehow, to let me know if you are still going to compete in this event. I received a PM that you are probably not, and no one can locate you. I sent you a PM. Thanks.
> 
> Note: Entrants list on page 1 has been updated with recent changes.
> 
> spirit wings: you are in if you want.


Screaming Pigeons last activity on this site was Sept. 22nd of last year, might be he has dropped out.


----------



## Lovebirds

Walt: 
Just a short note to let you and everyone else know, we are still going to compete in this event. 
Birds just started laying, so they should be ready to ship, around the end of March.


----------



## Gnuretiree

I'm still in it!


----------



## spirit wings

I have to pass, my hen is having a few problems and she needs a rest. next!


----------



## HmoobH8wj

when do you need the pigeon by?


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> when do you need the pigeon by?


Last part of May would be cutting it close. I prefer them by April/May. But anytime before.


----------



## conditionfreak

spirit wings said:


> I have to pass, my hen is having a few problems and she needs a rest. next!


So sorry to leave you out. I will update the master list.

*HmoobH8wj is in*.


----------



## conditionfreak

rackerman said:


> *Walt, There are only 4 alternates' left. To bad we can't just include them*


I have a feeling all of the listed alternates, and maybe more, will make it into the mix.

So far, I have only received two birds. From lmorales. They are doing nicely and are the only two birds in loft #1. Naturally they are using top perches. I have not let them out yet, but they are checking out the scenery through the landing board flight area. Going to have to let them out some evening soon, before they get too strong on the wing. Darn hawks are still around but I may have them tamed.  I have been letting my old birds out for a few minutes a day, just before feeding, and the hawks just circle overhead. They are not attacking anymore. 

I believe the hawks and I have come to an understanding. Leave my birds alone and I won't .....


----------



## fresnobirdman

is the list really closed or can i get in too?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

K thank I guess it time to start breeding again I just split my pigeon but will pick my 2 breeder.


----------



## conditionfreak

fresnobirdman said:


> is the list really closed or can i get in too?


For now, it is closed. I am saving some space to try and get in Don Campbell. He has graciously offered a prize to the winner of the contest. A well bred young bird from his loft. I also have many others that have contacted me, wanting to get in. I have them on hold.

But truth be told. I am hoping for just 80 birds. No more. That would be what we now have signed up.


----------



## rackerman

*Walt, I would love to see Don Campbell get!! After all, he is giving the winner a prize bird!! Hope he makes it in*


conditionfreak said:


> For now, it is closed. I am saving some space to try and get in Don Campbell. He has graciously offered a prize to the winner of the contest. A well bred young bird from his loft. I also have many others that have contacted me, wanting to get in. I have them on hold.
> 
> But truth be told. I am hoping for just 80 birds. No more. That would be what we now have signed up.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

how many people send there pigeon in *conditionfreak*?

how many pigeon do you have from pt here? that send there pigeon in yett?


----------



## rackerman

*He said he only had one pair this far.*


HmoobH8wj said:


> how many people send there pigeon in *conditionfreak*?
> 
> how many pigeon do you have from pt here? that send there pigeon in yett?


----------



## drifter

conditionfreak said:


> For now, it is closed. I am saving some space to try and get in Don Campbell. He has graciously offered a prize to the winner of the contest. A well bred young bird from his loft. I also have many others that have contacted me, wanting to get in. I have them on hold.
> 
> But truth be told. I am hoping for just 80 birds. No more. That would be what we now have signed up.


If Don Campbell wins the PT Classic does that mean he gets to keep the bird that he was going to give away? I guess that will be up to Don, maybe he'll give it to the second place winner.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Is this race a short distance race or long distance race?


----------



## conditionfreak

grifter said:


> If Don Campbell wins the PT Classic does that mean he gets to keep the bird that he was going to give away? I guess that will be up to Don, maybe he'll give it to the second place winner.


I have not asked him, and I do not know he will participate. But I will state on my own, that he would give the bird to the second place finisher. I feel comfortable in saying that.


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> Is this race a short distance race or long distance race?


The championship is a one loft race, at 300 miles. Approximately the third week in October. But the birds will be competing prior to that, in my club and combine young bird season. That will be getting them ready for the final, 300 mile race. So, they will fly races of 100, 150, 200, 250 and then the final 300. Or close to that.

I have only received two birds thus far. Both from lmorales.


----------



## loonecho

You'll be getting mine next week Walt. I let you know when I send them.

Jim


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I am still in. Looking at end of March or Middle of April. Once I meet my bird obligations, I will send two off.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Are we going to have a pretty bird contest? If I don't do any better than last year, I would like to get some sort of prize.
Dave


----------



## Matt M

conditionfreak said:


> The championship is a one loft race, at 300 miles. Approximately the third week in October. But the birds will be competing prior to that, in my club and combine young bird season. That will be getting them ready for the final, 300 mile race. So, they will fly races of 100, 150, 200, 250 and then the final 300. Or close to that.


Walt, I noticed a 300 miler in the club and combine schedule from Sweetwater TN the weekend of 10/6. Were you planning on sending the PT birds to that as a prep for the PT private race later in Oct. or were you going to stop on the PT birds at the 250 mile race station? ...Understood that plans may change once you get to the actual dates and are captain of the actual group while basing decisions on the actual condition of the birds in front you at the time -- just curious about the initial plan.


----------



## conditionfreak

No pretty bird contest, but I do plan on posting pics of the ones I think are pretty. I find it very hard to see any pigeon prettier than a solid white though. They are just beautiful in the air.

The club/combine 300, is for me only about 250. Because I am way short.

The plan right now, is to have our own 300 one loft event. With no birds in tah specific race, except for the PT Classic entries. I plan on making it exactly 300 miles from my loft. It will be the longest distance the PT Classic entries will participate in. The club/combine 300, will actually be a250 or so, getting "your" birds ready for "our" 300.

I hope I explained that correctly.

The actual 300 race for the title, will not include anyones birds except PT Classic entries. So, it will probably have about 60-65 birds in it. Unless I throw in some of my own scrubs, just for the training of them for next years old bird season. (I only have about ten young birds bred this year, of my own).


----------



## SouthTown Racers

hillfamilyloft said:


> I am still in. Looking at end of March or Middle of April. Once I meet my bird obligations, I will send two off.


Im looking at about the same time frame.


----------



## Southwing

Hopeing to get into the race sounds like I have a good chance


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Mine will be ready to go in a couple weeks I think.


----------



## drifter

Walt, what will you be feeding the young birds. Mine don't know what a pellet is, if you're feeding pellets they may have trouble making the switch from seed to pellets. Hopefully they'll have a choice of either if you're feeding both.


----------



## First To Hatch

I will be sending something from the 2nd round...Mid-April I presume.


----------



## Kastle Loft

I imagine mine will be ready end of March, beginning of April. I might drive them up to you if you don't mind.


----------



## gogo10131

Mine should be ready in another week or so


----------



## HmoobH8wj

How you want to band these yb? Right left legs.

So I never found out why au have two diff color this year. Org and white. I have org....


----------



## drifter

HmoobH8wj said:


> How you want to band these yb? Right left legs.
> 
> So I never found out why au have two diff color this year. Org and white. I have org....


I don't get it. Your public profile shows that you are from Afghanistan. Unless you are presently residing in the USA I don't see how you're going to ship pigeons to this race.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Sorry lol I just fix it


----------



## MaryOfExeter

HmoobH8wj said:


> How you want to band these yb? Right left legs.
> 
> So I never found out why au have two diff color this year. Org and white. I have org....


I thought they were all white?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

MaryOfExeter said:


> I thought they were all white?


Mine are org. I never find out why so that I ask.


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> How you want to band these yb? Right left legs.
> 
> So I never found out why au have two diff color this year. Org and white. I have org....


Either leg. It doesn't matter. Upside down or right side up. It doesn't matter. Just don't put it above the birds knee, or around the birds neck. 

I have no knowledge of a 2012 AU homing pigeon band that is not white. Maybe it is "IF" or some other organization?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

conditionfreak said:


> Either leg. It doesn't matter. Upside down or right side up. It doesn't matter. Just don't put it above the birds knee, or around the birds neck.
> 
> I have no knowledge of a 2012 AU homing pigeon band that is not white. Maybe it is "IF" or some other organization?


okay. 

i wanna drive my yb down but your like 2hr drive. lols if you were closer to toledo or somewhat i drop them by and take a look around but dam 2 hr.. idk.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

conditionfreak said:


> Either leg. It doesn't matter. Upside down or right side up. It doesn't matter. Just don't put it above the birds knee, or around the birds neck.
> 
> I have no knowledge of a 2012 AU homing pigeon band that is not white. Maybe it is "IF" or some other organization?


IF bands are also white this year. They could have be custom bands. Individuals and clubs can order different colors for extra costs. Or if they were bought off ebay there's a good chance they are fake.

NPA bands are blue and not sure about IPB.


----------



## conditionfreak

If they are not legitimate bands from a national organization, my club and combine will not recognize them for any awards.

But the PT Classic will. If, in my opinion, the bird is not an old bird masquerading as a young bird.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

will i got a hold of au today. they say that the orange band were suppose to be pink for cancer awareness, however, they are between a pink and orange color. The personal bands are white this year. The color doesn't matter but if you are flying an AU race, it needs to be an AU band.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I figured it was a custom color like that. Good


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE

If you have a banner for this event send it to me and we will post it on our auction site for free to try and promote the event.


----------



## conditionfreak

Thanks, but everyone eligible for this event, is aware of it. It is just for the members of this forum and has been filled up for quite some time. But truly thanks. Maybe next year.


----------



## conditionfreak

Received two entries from loonecho. A nice blue bar and a dark check. Took them about two days to get here (Ohio) from Mn.


----------



## raftree3

conditionfreak said:


> Received two entries from loonecho. A nice blue bar and a dark check. Took them about two days to get here (Ohio) from Mn.


How many have you gotten so far?


----------



## conditionfreak

Just four birds thus far. Plus my two, makes 6.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I should be sending mine tomorrow morning. All I have is a 4 bird box so they'll have plenty of room LOL


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Mine are on their way. A big fat grizzle and a small BB. You'll notice one of the grizzle's middle toes is....well only half of it is there. I never really looked at their feet after banding, but today I picked off some of the poop on their toes so they'd look nice and clean...and the middle one popped off. At first I was like "holy crap I just ripped it's toenail off!?" but nope, no blood or anything. Just a nub. I guess it never grew any longer than that. I could have swore it had a nail on it but maybe not. Anyway, I sent him along like I planned. Shouldn't be a problem other than taking a little longer to get the hang of perching maybe. If he wins I'll name him Little Foot or something LOL.


----------



## conditionfreak

MaryofExeter: They did not arrive on Wednesday. Probably Thursday morning.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Hey guys, I haven't been following this thread much being from Canada and not being able to participate. However, if I know someone that can put in a bird for me (just for the sake of my being in the race), would that be possible? Or can you only enter a bird if you are the owner of it?


----------



## ace in the hole

Gurbir Brar B.C. said:


> Hey guys, I haven't been following this thread much being from Canada and not being able to participate. However, if I know someone that can put in a bird for me (just for the sake of my being in the race), would that be possible? Or can you only enter a bird if you are the owner of it?


*Walt, If the space opens up were he can enter I will send birds for him.*


----------



## conditionfreak

I do not think there will be any more openings in this event. But it could happen.

If it does, I will notify you via a private message. If that does occur, it would be easier and way less expensive for me to put a bird or two in for you, instead of someone else having to ship birds to me. But I'm okay either way, if an opening occurs.

There are people on a waiting list already, hoping to get in.


----------



## conditionfreak

MaryofExeter: The birds arrived today at noon. They are healthy and well. I showed them the water and dipped their beaks into it. "Little Girl" drank a lot. The big boy "Little Foot" did not drink, but he looks good. I will watch them to make sure they are eating on their own.

Speaking of which. Are you sure "Little Foot" is a homing pigeon and not a show pigeon? Simply a gorgeous bird. I know you called it a grizzle, and you are probably right. But "grizzle" does not do it justice. It is simply an awesome bird in hand. Big and beautiful. Twice as big as the Blue Bar you sent with him. I will take a pic sometime when I get the chance. It is like a grey bird with each wing feather outlined in silver. I'm not sure the beauty would show up in a photo though. But in hand, he is very handsome. Reminds me of me, years and years ago. 

Nice birds Becky. I have received eight birds thus far and Little Foot is the best in hand, and beauty, to this point.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I'm debating between Little Foot and Stump Toe Joe, LOL. He is a monster for sure! His dad is a good sized bird too. Funny thing is he has some siblings here that are quite slim, almost the opposite from him. But I'm sure he'll lose some of that "Baby fat" haha. I agree those dark grizzles are so pretty. Makes the white really stand out.  I'm glad they made it there okay!


----------



## dogging_99

*AU ARPU 2012 Hot Pink Color Band*

The shadow reflection is the actual color of the bands I received


----------



## conditionfreak

Are those pink bands for birds that are from San Francisco. 

MaryofExeter. The bands on your birds are different from anything I have ever encountered. Are they a band made to accept something attached to them? Like a chip ring attachment?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

conditionfreak said:


> Are those pink bands for birds that are from San Francisco.
> 
> MaryofExeter. The bands on your birds are different from anything I have ever encountered. Are they a band made to accept something attached to them? Like a chip ring attachment?


Yes they are called ICOM bands, which I think only the IF makes for now. Instead of putting a chip ring on the other leg, you can just stick the clip in the slot on the ID band. I personally don't like them that much and since I don't have an ETS I have no need for'em. But my club bought all ICOMs so yeah


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*@ dogging_99*


it were suppose to be pink for cancer awareness, however, they are between a pink and orange color.

The personal bands are white this year. They will be green next year.

i going to send you mine in late or mid April. it gonna be off my second round breeder. hope i get in top 10 with these 2 YB.


----------



## conditionfreak

We have a severe thunderstorms coming straight for us. 100+ mph winds and tornadoes cropping up here and there. Going to go right over the top of my home.

Wish me and the birds luck. We have the hatches battened down and our emergency stuff in the basement. Lofts are locked up, but not as secure as I would want them to be. They have easily survived many storms already though. But never a tornado.

I have a miniature horse due to have a baby any moment now. Hope she holds out for a few more hours.

I will let you know how it went after it is over. Maybe around 9:00/9:30 pm est. Maybe sooner.

By the time I got this far in my posting, the thunder and lighting have just now arrived.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Wow. Hunker down and I hope you all make it through ok and without damage. We had a similar wind storm here earlier this winter. Thousands of trees uprooted and many homes were damaged. We came out good, just lost a garbage can.


----------



## almondman

conditionfreak said:


> We have a severe thunderstorms coming straight for us. 100+ mph winds and tornadoes cropping up here and there. Going to go right over the top of my home.
> 
> Wish me and the birds luck. We have the hatches battened down and our emergency stuff in the basement. Lofts are locked up, but not as secure as I would want them to be. They have easily survived many storms already though. But never a tornado.
> 
> I have a miniature horse due to have a baby any moment now. Hope she holds out for a few more hours.
> 
> I will let you know how it went after it is over. Maybe around 9:00/9:30 pm est. Maybe sooner.
> 
> By the time I got this far in my posting, the thunder and lighting have just now arrived.


Good luck!!! What a weird winter. We already got 4 1/2 to 5 inches of wet, heavy snow in Southern Wisconsin. Still going strong. Only our second major snow this year. I think I'd rather have the snow. I wish you and the birds stay safe!


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, we survived it. Some people a few miles away from us did not fair so well. Barns and houses down. Trailers rolled, etc. But we got lucky at my place.

It's funny how our luck is someone elses bad luck.


----------



## almondman

Glad you made it. Did the horse foal yet?


----------



## conditionfreak

Not yet. I think she just likes seeing me get all wet.


----------



## almondman

. Ya gotta love it! All creatures, great and small......


----------



## HmoobH8wj

yea i hear about that. will glad to hear your safe down there.... =D

God bless Ya!



conditionfreak said:


> We have a severe thunderstorms coming straight for us. 100+ mph winds and tornadoes cropping up here and there. Going to go right over the top of my home.
> 
> Wish me and the birds luck. We have the hatches battened down and our emergency stuff in the basement. Lofts are locked up, but not as secure as I would want them to be. They have easily survived many storms already though. But never a tornado.
> 
> I have a miniature horse due to have a baby any moment now. Hope she holds out for a few more hours.
> 
> I will let you know how it went after it is over. Maybe around 9:00/9:30 pm est. Maybe sooner.
> 
> By the time I got this far in my posting, the thunder and lighting have just now arrived.


----------



## Gnuretiree

conditionfreak said:


> Well, we survived it. Some people a few miles away from us did not fair so well. Barns and houses down. Trailers rolled, etc. But we got lucky at my place.
> 
> It's funny how our luck is someone elses bad luck.


Glad you got through it.


----------



## italianbird101

Glad to hear your safe also.


----------



## kalapati

with all the devastation we've seen tonight on NBC Nightly, i'm so glad you guys are all safe.




kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## drifter

Walt, I will ship my birds to you this Monday or Tuesday. If that is not acceptable them let me know.


----------



## gogo10131

I plan on shipping on monday as well. Is that good for you?


----------



## drifter

*Conditionfreak*

Walt my birds were shipped to you today at 2:30 PM. The Postal lady said that you should receive them tomorrow by 3:00 PM, I hope she's right.


----------



## g-pigeon

I should be shipping my birds next week on monday

would that be ok


----------



## conditionfreak

Ladies and gentlemen. Anytime is alright to ship your birds for me anyway. But I would not ship later than a Wednesday, as a Thrusday or Friday shipping might mean the birds will not get here until the following Monday. That would be no good.

So, just ship them on a Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday, and make sure my phone number is on the outside of the shipping box. The post office will call me about 6 am and tell me I have "roosters" there waiting to be picked up.

Ha Ha


----------



## drifter

According to USPS tracking at Hillsboro,OH my birds arrived there today. I shipped them Monday. Hope Walt picks them up soon, they've notified him and left a message that they were there, guess he wasn't near they phone when they called. Once he gets his hands on them I can stop worrying about them. They're probably very hungry and thristy by now .


----------



## chiggerbait

Shipped birds today, supposed to arrive tomorrow.

Chiggerbait


----------



## ace in the hole

*Mine will be on their way in about two weeks. *


----------



## NayNay

I was going to mail my birds today but have decided to mail Monday so they will be a little older and stronger for the journey. I am a nervous wreak over how to get them there safe and sound. Does anybody have some good tips on how to prep them for shipping?


----------



## conditionfreak

grifter said:


> According to USPS tracking at Hillsboro,OH my birds arrived there today. I shipped them Monday. Hope Walt picks them up soon, they've notified him and left a message that they were there, guess he wasn't near they phone when they called. Once he gets his hands on them I can stop worrying about them. They're probably very hungry and thristy by now .


I got the two very nice blue checks about 11 pm today (Wednesday). They are very nice nestmates.

I dipped their beaks into the water in the loft and they drank well. They are in good health. All is well with them.


----------



## conditionfreak

NayNay said:


> I was going to mail my birds today but have decided to mail Monday so they will be a little older and stronger for the journey. I am a nervous wreak over how to get them there safe and sound. Does anybody have some good tips on how to prep them for shipping?


Some put a few slices of apples in the box for the trip. But when they get here, the apples always look untouched by the birds.

Don't worry too much. Just use an approved box and send them Express Mail, with my phone number on the outside of the box, and all should be fine. (Key word being "should". I have never had a probelm with birds shipped to me, although I have heard horror stories from others that they sent two birds and only one bird was in the box when delivered????

They should be fine. Just put them in the box without any food or water. I have seen pigeons go for over a week without food and water. It usually takes two days from anywhere in the U.S.

I will let you know when they get here, and how they are.


----------



## conditionfreak

An update. 

All is good with all 8 of your birds thus far. The first time I let the first six out, (along with 8 of my own young birds), one of lmorales' white birds and two of my birds, spent the night out in the trees. They came in the next morning. They learned that they do not like it outside at night, I am thinking.

All birds are doing well. I am "cutting and plucking" the last two flight feathers on each wing. To get them ready for the race season. This will help with settling and will have them in a decent molt throughout the racing season. Since I do not use a light or dark system, some may get head or neck molt at a bad time. But that is not much of a problem usually. If it is too bad, the bird will miss that weeks races.

I have arranged to borrow a vacinating gun from one of my clubs. That should make it easier when I vacinate. I want to do them all at the same time though, as the vaccine does not last very long in storage once you start using it, so I have to wait until I get them all here. That may be May before that happens.

I probably made too big of a span of time whereupon I will accept birds. But I noticed that last year some had eggs not hatch and some had babies die, during the time period alloted to get your birds to Flapdoodle. I didn't want to have anyone have to miss the contest, due to bad luck.

I will deal with it as best as I can. I know that the usual one loft race system has a lot smaller time period to have your birds arrive to the host. 

We will be okay though. I hope and pray. It's my first time doing something like this and I am sure I will make a few mistakes. But the birds are flexible and tough. They are racing pigeons. Used to us humans being "human".


----------



## drifter

Thanks for the update on my birds Walt, it's good to know they arrived in good condition. The smaller bird is timid and squeaks. I've raised about twelve birds during the two years that I've been keeping birds and this is the first bird that I've had that actually squeaks. Now I know why they call them squeakers. Well, I guess I have heard them squeak when they were begging for their parents to feed them. But this one just squeaks because it's afraid.


----------



## NayNay

Thanks for the update and reassurance re the shipping. I was afraid they'd die form lack of water and food. Forgot that they are tough little dudes. 

I'd still love to see a photo of Becky's pretty bird sometime. ;-)


----------



## Matt M

NayNay, don't worry I've shipped dozens of show pigeons that are less hardy than the homers and have never had one die in the box even though there were a couple nightmare occasions that took 3-5 days to deliver instead of the usual 1-2. But even then the birds bounced back quick, of course this time of year much much better than late summer or fall when the temps can be deadly. I'm certain they'll be just fine!!

Walt, my entries for the race are nearing weaning stage. Will be shipping to you in about 2 weeks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yeah the only bad experience I've had with shipping that I can remember is I had a couple birds come in from California a few years ago, and they would have been stuck at the PO over the weekend but they called on Sunday and I drove to Charlotte to pick them up. They were squeakers and I think it was June or July. Perfectly fine! The guys down there had opened the box and put a cup of water for them to drink. There was some seed in the bottom of the box but I doubt they ate any of it. I never understood why people felt the need to put food in there. That would just make them thirsty and water is much more important!


As for pictues, I'd like to see my little guy (or hefty girl) too


----------



## NayNay

Well, I feel a lot better about shipping now that you guys have reassured me. Thanks!


----------



## Gnuretiree

I am lucky enough to have Raftree3 generously send two birds on my behalf this year. It is his practice to vaccinate for PMV as the birds leave the nest. He can skip doing it for these birds if that is what you prefer. His intention is to ship the birds the first Monday in April - a brief 2 1/2 weeks away. I for one am beginning to get really excited. I still don't have any youngsters of my own and it is great to be involved this early here. Let me know your preference with regard to vaccinating - 

Thanks,
Hugh


----------



## Revolution Lofts

The birds go into a bit of a "hibernation" phase when in a dark shipping box, so 3 days or so in shipping time is fine, up to a week.


----------



## conditionfreak

I prefer that birds not be vacinated prior to shipping to me.

But if you want to, go ahead and vacinate. Let me know what they have been vacinated for and how many times. Some vacinations need to be done twice in a certain time period and if you do the first, I have to time the second and that will be difficult for me.

I prefer you do not vacinate. But they are your birds, and they are your birds.


----------



## Gnuretiree

I am sure it will not be a problem. The birds will arrive without having been vaccinated.

Hugh


----------



## conditionfreak

Received two birds in the mail today. They are healthy and happy. A blue bar and a blue bar white flight. From Arkansas.

But RB, you sent me too much money. The donation is $10.00 bucks per bird. You sent $40. I will send you back $20 when I get around to it.

I am playing poker most days this week. I am involved in a poker tournament. It is at the Hollywood casino in Lawrenceburg, Indiana and the prize pool is guaranteed $3000K. How much exactly depends on how many play in it. Yesterday was the first day of it, and I played and survived to play again on Saturday. It cost $345.00 to enter and they had unlimited re-buys. One guy I know, re-bought 7 times. That is $345.00 times seven!!!

I did not rebuy and survived the day with 112,500 in chips. We started out with 20,00 in chips. I am slightly on the short end of how many chips others have that made it to Saturdays game. A few people have close to a million in chips. We started out the day with about 550 people yesterday. When we got down to 80 they stopped and moved us 80 into the next round on Saturday. Today there is about 600 or more playing like we did yesterday. Trying to get down to the last 80 of the day. OnSaturday afternoon, there should be about 160 of us. I believe the top 140 get some kind of prize money. But real low for those early exiters. 

I am playing tomorrow morning in a different tournament for only people 50 and over (Seniors tournament) tomorrow morning. Starts at 10 am. The other tournament starts at 2 pm tomorrow. I may not be able to make it to the end of the seniors game. The other is more important. Plus I am playing at someones home at 6:30 tonight (Friday).

Busy, busy. Wish me luck Saturday. If I win 100K Saturday, I will throw a party and invite you all.


----------



## Josepe

Man I hope they don't take pigeons as Markers.


----------



## chiggerbait

I'm glad the birds finally showed. They were supposed to deliver yesterday. They are from Arkansas not Arizona. Keep the money, I guarantee you will spend more than $10 per bird.

Chigger/RB

PS, if you win the poker tournament, and I hope you do, then you can send me the money.


----------



## Gnuretiree

I forget if you're accepting payment via Paypal or if you want a check. If Paypal is okay with you'll I'll do it that way - otherwise I'll be sending the check out on Monday. Birds will be coming two weeks later.

Hugh


----------



## NayNay

Good job on staying in the tourney!


----------



## raftree3

Hope you've got pigeon help....by the time I do my chores and fly YB's and OB's it seems to take all day. Hope you win a Leprechaun's pot of money tomorrow!!


----------



## Crazy Pete

Good luck in the tourney. I'm not sure if my birds go this week or next I'm just going to put the money in an envelope and tape it inside the box with the birds. Hope you are ok with that.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Money anyway is fine. Except gold or diamonds. I can't give change. 

No Mexican money either. I hear the border down there is as tight as a drum. I don't have a passport and have no way of getting across that border. It is solid and heavily guarded.

PayPal account is
[email protected]

If you use PayPal, please use what is called the "personal" method. Their are no fees taken out by PayPal if you go "personal". It is for non-business sending of money, and I ain't a business.


----------



## Xueoo

I might have to go catch a couple squeakers from under the bridge to send as my pair threw out their first set of eggs. They've been on the 2nd set for about 2 weeks now. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Walt when you gonna take some picture of the loft & pigeon?


----------



## conditionfreak

I posted some pics of my lofts on another thread a couple of times. I will get them up here on this thread when I ain't feeling lazy.

In the poker thing. The big money tournament had a total of 960 entrants. I finished 112.  I got paid $800. I didn't know it at the time, but if I would have finished 111th, I would have been paid $1200.00.

An hour after I got put out, there was another tournament starting which only cost $50 to enter. I didn't do so well in that one.

Then after that, there was a $100 dollar tournament that had 180 entrants. I finished fifth and got paid $$750.

So, all in all, I made a few bucks. But I played until 3 am at the Hollywood casino.

I have not been to a casino for several years prior to yesterday. I enjoyed it, but it was work. Got to sleep at 5 am. I lied and told my wife I lost $500 on the day and her response was, "you suck". Then this morning, she went through my pants pockets and found all of the money and said, "you lied, didn't you". I said, "yea, and you suck".

We both laughed. She's happy, which means I'm happy. 

I'm ahead and therefore I ain't going back to a casino anytime soon. I like being ahead.

Darn shame I didn't win the first prize in the big tournament, which was 80K I think.  

Oh well.


----------



## Gnuretiree

Glad you're happy! I agree it is a shame you didn't win the big tournament. Had that been the case I a sure you'd be ecstatic. I hope you are happy at the conclusion of the PT 2012 Classic. Thanks again for taking it on.


----------



## Ashby Loft

I dropped my two birds off to Dmax06 this evening. He should be mailing his two along with mine this week.

I sent a really nice Blue Bar, which is Kannibaal, Clausing Houben, and President blood band #AU 2012 OGN 3904. The second one is a really nice looking bird that is kind of a dirty Silver, Band #AU 2012 OGN 3911 it is Sure Bet, Clausing Houben, and Golden Mattens blood.

Hope they race as good as they look


----------



## NayNay

Walt- I know winning that big tourney would have been Awesome, but it sounds like you did great. 

I got my 2 birds in the mail today, supposed to be there tomorrow. Thanks for being willing to host the event. Now that my babies are on the way, I am getting excited, but I guess that is premature, since it will be a while until any racing.


----------



## conditionfreak

Nay Nay: No birds arrived today. I went to the post office in person, just to make sure. No birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Should be there tomorrow morning. Sometimes they'll tell you one thing but in the end they have like 3 days to get there before they owe you money.


----------



## NayNay

Thanks for checking Walt- I bet they will show up tomorrow. Your ph # is on the label, so they should call you. I'll see if I can track the package, and I'll let you know if I find out where they are.


----------



## gogo10131

I sent mine out today. They should get there on thursday


----------



## conditionfreak

12 Volt Man said:


> I dropped my two birds off to Dmax06 this evening. He should be mailing his two along with mine this week.
> 
> I sent a really nice Blue Bar, which is Kannibaal, Clausing Houben, and President blood band #AU 2012 OGN 3904. The second one is a really nice looking bird that is kind of a dirty Silver, Band #AU 2012 OGN 3911 it is Sure Bet, Clausing Houben, and Golden Mattens blood.
> 
> Hope they race as good as they look


Pick them up today. I noticed that someone (I assume the USPS) wrote on the box, "no guarantee". I guess Utah is a long way off. 

All four birds are okay. I think #3339 might be a good'un. I dipped all of their beaks in the water and they all drank well. After I did each one, and put them on the loft floor. Three walked away scared, to the other side of the loft. But #3339 drank and when I puit it down, it immediately flew up to a top perch and said "Mine!". I had cut their last two flights in half before I put them in the loft also.


----------



## conditionfreak

NayNay: got them today. They are just fine. They were very hot and drank well.


----------



## Ashby Loft

conditionfreak said:


> Pick them up today. I noticed that someone (I assume the USPS) wrote on the box, "no guarantee". I guess Utah is a long way off.
> 
> All four birds are okay. I think #3339 might be a good'un. I dipped all of their beaks in the water and they all drank well. After I did each one, and put them on the loft floor. Three walked away scared, to the other side of the loft. But #3339 drank and when I puit it down, it immediately flew up to a top perch and said "Mine!". I had cut their last two flights in half before I put them in the loft also.


Glad they got there OK... But I didn't send no scared e cats. I'm sure mine are on the top perch by now 

What did you send Dustin?


----------



## Dmax06

12 Volt Man said:


> Glad they got there OK... But I didn't send no scared e cats. I'm sure mine are on the top perch by now
> 
> What did you send Dustin?


Oh i don't know I just grabbed two that were ready to go and put em in the box . Honestly though 3339 is a bird that my race team hatched out that I liked so I sent it, and 3337 is out of pair I got last spring and have really liked their other babies. Nothing fancy pedigree wise


----------



## NayNay

conditionfreak said:


> NayNay: got them today. They are just fine. They were very hot and drank well.


Thanks Walt- I should have reminded them to take their parkas off if they got too warm.  Glad they made it.


----------



## raftree3

conditionfreak said:


> Pick them up today. I noticed that someone (I assume the USPS) wrote on the box, "no guarantee". I guess Utah is a long way off.
> 
> All four birds are okay. I think #3339 might be a good'un. I dipped all of their beaks in the water and they all drank well. After I did each one, and put them on the loft floor. Three walked away scared, to the other side of the loft. But #3339 drank and when I puit it down, it immediately flew up to a top perch and said "Mine!". I had cut their last two flights in half before I put them in the loft also.


Just out of curiosity do you cut their flights at this early age?


----------



## First To Hatch

I think I am out, I need more young for myself had a few pairs only lay 1 fertile egg?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

First To Hatch said:


> I think I am out, I need more young for myself had a few pairs only lay 1 fertile egg?


Sometimes cockbirds just think they are ready at the beginning of breeding season  Sorry to hear that though. Happened to me with a few pair, even had some hens only lay one egg first go round.


----------



## First To Hatch

MaryOfExeter said:


> Sometimes cockbirds just think they are ready at the beginning of breeding season  Sorry to hear that though. Happened to me with a few pair, even had some hens only lay one egg first go round.


This was my second round that was like this, first round went to other races only get to keep like 6 of them for myself.


----------



## conditionfreak

First To Hatch said:


> I think I am out, I need more young for myself had a few pairs only lay 1 fertile egg?


I will wait awhile and see if it is a confirmed "out".


----------



## conditionfreak

raftree3 said:


> Just out of curiosity do you cut their flights at this early age?


That is my understanding. I have consulted with two respected old time fliers and they both told me the best thing to do is to cut and pull as the birds come in. They said that the birds end two flights should then be good until after the season is over. They also said it would help in settling. It is doing that for sure.

I have never cut and pulled before, so I am going with their recommendations. If nothing else, all of our birds in this competition will be on an even footing with each other.

This "cut and pull" is new to me and may be a disaster in the end. But I do not believe that will be the case. I expect it to work out just fine. The good news is that the P T Classic race is just against the birds in my loft. Therefore it will be a fair race, no matter what happens. If they all just have eight flights come the last race of the season, then they all will just have eight flights for the big race. 

This will be a learning experiment for us all. It either will work, or it will not. I think it will work fine. Cut the last two flight feathers on both wings, in half, after they are at full length. Then pull those same feathers 5 to 7 days later, but one at a time. Probably not a good idea to grab the two feathers together and pull them out at the same time. Wait one second between each pulled feather.

Or, you will all hate me and never speak to me again.


----------



## raftree3

I'd be interested to see how that works....should sure help in settling. Best of luck!!


----------



## Crazy Pete

I went in with Alex Bieche last year for the Sun City race, and this is how he said to do it.
Dave

Hi Dave. They say not to cut flights. But i was told by many breeders 
handling the race birds in SA that many of the birds going to the last SAR 
have flights missing. So what i did and it worked . Be sure that the bird 
has at least dropped one of the flght feathers. Three weeks before shipping 
your birds to frank Cut the 9th and 10th fligts 2 inches down and pull about 
6 of the middle tail feathers. 10 days later pull the two flights. The 
birds well have close to full flights when they first get out of the loft in 
SA I checked our bird in this years race and she had perfect flights. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## First To Hatch

I would cut the 9th in half, 13 days later pull it then when it is halfway in cut the 10th in half and then 13 days later pull it that makes them have full wing towards the end, but thats what ill be doing


----------



## First To Hatch

I'll have 2 in there Mark and I worked something out.


----------



## gogo10131

Did you get my birds in today?


----------



## conditionfreak

gogo10131 said:


> Did you get my birds in today?


Yes I did. I was out of town at my grandsons school "play". Sorry, I thought I had posted that I got your birds, before I left town. All is well with your birds. They drank well and flew up to perches immediately when put into the loft.

Loft is starting to look full. I have several of my birds in it and I might need to pull some of mine out of there. I have a second loft awaiting y'alls birds also. The two lofts are side by side and thus I will using the same clock for both lofts, when the time comes. I bought a Benzing G2 system from Seigels, but have not yet hooked it up and attempted to use it. It is new though, so I should have no problems. I have not bought the chip bands yet.

Gonna rain for the next couple/three days I think.


----------



## conditionfreak

Luck is running good. I have not seen a hawk in about ten days. I usually see them a couple times a day.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

My 2 birds are still about 25 days out


----------



## NayNay

conditionfreak said:


> Luck is running good. I have not seen a hawk in about ten days. I usually see them a couple times a day.


That is good to hear. Maybe our birds will get a break on their early trips out of the loft.


----------



## conditionfreak

Having our first problem of the year.

OGN-3911 silver, is sick. It is wheezing, going light and sitting ruffled up. I am not sure what the problem is though. I removed it from the loft and have it in a cage in the house. I have started it on Enroflaxyn. I just received this bird on the 21st, and I suspect it was just not eating well, on its own. It did, along with two or three other birds, spend its first night in the loft, on the landing board/aviary part of the loft. But it was not a cold night. Rather warm actually. I also fed it by hand after I gave it the enroflaxyn. Let's keep our fingers crossed. I have never had much success with young ones once I have had to resort to hand feeding. :

The rest all seem fine.

All birds have been out of the loft and returned back into the loft on their own. They have went up on top of my garage roof and played around. MaryofExetor's grizzle seems the most adventurous. It and one of my black white/flights, actually flew around the property. I was worried and chased after them. They landed in a tree out front, but then flew back to the back yard.

I have two participants apparently coming to deliver their birds in person. That should be fun to meet some of y'all. I guess now I have to take a shower twice in one month. 

Enroflaxyn Tablets -- Effective for E. coli or paratyphoid. 1/2 tablet in the morning and 1/2 tablet in the evening down the throat for 5 to 7 days. Each 1/2 tablet is 3.75 mg.


----------



## conditionfreak

Notice: "First to Hatch" is out of the race.

"FT 33" is in, if you want.

Additionally, the last alternate "SouthWing" is in, if still interested. I will make room. Just want to give everyone enough time to participate.

There are no more alternates.

If necessary, I have others wanting to get in. I will do so if too many more drop out. I want to have a good size race. But let's see how many of those already signed up, actually get in. Right now there are 20 PT Classic birds in the loft. Plus a few of my own birds. Twenty-nine total in the loft.

Here are pics of my lofts, I took last year.

I have two lofts like this, side by side. I actually have four lofts total. But these two are for the PT Classic birds. Another totally different looking loft is for my "forever home" birds. Birds I do not want to breed from, nor race. They are just "there". Being taken care of until they die of natural causes. I do not cull nor sell birds. I do give them away though. The last loft I have, is my breeding loft and is aluminium sided and attached to the side of a large outbuilding we call the "bird house". Because that is where I raise African Grey Timneh parrots.





































I have added several air vents since I took these photos.


----------



## Xueoo

My two got banded yesterday. I was getting worried I wouldn't make it. They'll be there in 3 weeks or so.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

mine be there about end of April


----------



## Ashby Loft

conditionfreak said:


> Having our first problem of the year.
> 
> OGN-3911 silver, is sick. It is wheezing, going light and sitting ruffled up. I am not sure what the problem is though. I removed it from the loft and have it in a cage in the house. I have started it on Enroflaxyn. I just received this bird on the 21st, and I suspect it was just not eating well, on its own. It did, along with two or three other birds, spend its first night in the loft, on the landing board/aviary part of the loft. But it was not a cold night. Rather warm actually. I also fed it by hand after I gave it the enroflaxyn. Let's keep our fingers crossed. I have never had much success with young ones once I have had to resort to hand feeding. :


The nest mate to that bird looks good. I moved them to the young bird loft at the same time and they were eating on their own for about a week before sending. Hope it makes it. I was really interested to see what that bird's parents would breed. Otherwise, I've got another one I could send if that's ok with the rules.


----------



## conditionfreak

Xueoo said:


> My two got banded yesterday. I was getting worried I wouldn't make it. They'll be there in 3 weeks or so.


Sooo, are they ferals or not?


----------



## conditionfreak

12 Volt Man: If 3911 does not make it. I have a bird to substitute for it that should do well. It would be a shame if after paying for the shipping, the poor guy doesn't make it.

But, it is still here and I hope it gets better. I just fed it some turkey pellets. They should dissolve better than seed. Next meal it gets by hand, will be pigeon pellets. I can't get it to drink. I forced a very little water into it, but I don't want to make things worse. It is rare for a bird this young and this light, to get better. But it can happen.

The more birds I get into the loft, the harder it is to see if they are all eating as they should. It is a silver and I have several silvers in the loft.

Keep your fingers crossed. x

On another note. For those that asked about my miniature horse that was due to give birth. It is all bad news. She did last Sunday. The baby was dead and only half out of the mother. It was not a breach birth. I could not pull the baby out by hand and eventuall had to use a fence puller to get the baby out. It took me about an hour to get it all of the way out, and the mother became paralized from giving birth. It was a Sunday and when I finally got ahold of a horse vet. He refused to come to my home. But he did tell me I could come to his home and pick up three syringes filled with what he thought the horse needed.

I did and gave the shots myself, per the vets instructions. The horse could not use its back legs at all. Her front legs were okay though. We propped her up on her belly, between bales of hay, with fence post behind them to keep her still. The vet stated he did not hold out much hope of the mother making it. He said that inflamation had damaged the nerves in her back end. The next day after having given her the shots the vet gve me, she was in really bad shape and still paralized in her back end. She had beat her face on the bales of hay. I had to do what I had to do, to stop the suffering. I cried that day. That is a rare occurence for me.

Star is buried in the pasture where her daughter lives. The daughter just stands at the grave sight and stares at it. My wife does too sometimes.

Sometimes I hate being the man of the house. It has responsibilites that are hard to uphold, sometimes.


----------



## NayNay

Walt- so sorry about your loss- as well as the horrible ordeal you went through. 

Thanks for showing pics of the lofts looks like a nice set-up.

Take care.


----------



## First To Hatch

Wow I am very sorry to hear that I always hate when I have to do something like that as well . 


Open up that YB mouth and see what color it is, if you haven't already, lets try to figure out what it has so we can treat it accordingly


----------



## Crazy Pete

It sucks to have to do that, I had to put my son down 2 years ago a 14 year old Akita I think I cried for a week. Sorry you had to go through that.
Dave


----------



## Xueoo

conditionfreak said:


> Sooo, are they ferals or not?


Just to clarify a bit about my birds..they are not ferals. They are "flying" pigeons. One step up. And, I got lucky again this year. I didn't have to go snooping under any bridges.


----------



## FT33

Yes I will definitely take the spot thank you. What is the deadline for sending the birds to you? Thanks again.


----------



## conditionfreak

Earlier the better. At least by early May if possible.


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, my luck ran out.

I had the young birds out playing around on the roof of the loft and adjacent garage. I was in the yard babysitting them from hawks, although I had not seen a hawk in two weeks. I had bought a new puch lawn mower yesterday and I was putting it together in the yard.

Then a hawk hit. The birds scattered of course. The hawk got a silver bird of mine. Not a bird entered into the PT Classic. The hawk had it on the ground and I was running towards it. The hawk flew off with my silver in its claws, but only went about forty feet and landed in front of a fence. I was still running towards it and the hawk let it go and flew off. The pigeon flew to a garbage can and landed on top of it. I walked over and picked it up without it flying away. It has a hole in its chest, almost under the wing. It bled a lot, but I got it stopped. I think it will be okay, as I have had birds with similar injuries in the past. I am treating it and it seems to be out of shock now.

As you know, I have cut and pulled the two end flights (each wing) on each bird in that loft. This makes them able to fly, but not like normal. It is difinitely helping with settling, but makes it less likely that they could outfly a hawk. The birds are so young though, that I am sure the hawk would have got one even if I had not cut and pulled.

The birds would have been scattered to the winds, if they could fly normal. I am glad I cut and pulled.

I had to babysit the birds for a very long afternon, before they all went back in the loft. I was whistling them in, but they were scared to come out of the trees, etc. All seem to be accounted for. 

OGN 3911 is doing a little better. Still not ready to go back to the loft though. Nothing unusual looking down its throat. Normal color and no growths. It has stopped wheezing. Still sitting ruffled in the cage corner.


----------



## NayNay

Thanks for the update Walt. Hard to avoid the hawk problems. The cutting and pulling surely saved some of the birds from getting lost.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Good to hear 3911 is still fighting. He has races to win! Thanks for your efforts. Sorry to hear about the hawk.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

when do you start first training toss?
you have a date when?


----------



## conditionfreak

Training will not be done for quit some time. I have to get all of the entrants first. Then they have to be "routing" on their own well. Maybe early July or so.

When they are ready. First race of the year is 9-2-2012. That date is a 100 mile race and a 150 mile race. I am not allowed to participate in the 100, as I am too short. The 150 race that day, will only be about 100 miles or so for me.

I am not allowed to send any birds to the 100 mile race, even for training purposes. My longest training will be done from Lexington, Kentucky. But most training will be done from Ripley, Ohio. That is on the edge of the Ohio River and is approximately 40 miles for me. Depends on the price of gas, weather conditions, and other such stuff. I like training from Ripley, Ohio. Right on the edge of the Ohio river. Sometimes I go just over the river to the Kentucky side, to release.

I may not ever train further than the Ohio river (40 miles or so), with gas prices over 4 bucks per gallon and projected to hit $5 per gallon. I don't think the birds need to go further for training. I enjoy taking them down the road. But gas prices are tough for the middle class, like me.

Three years ago, the prices were around $1.72. Now, they are around $4.16.

What changed?....Oh yea. I remember.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

According to the rules technically you should be able to send your birds on the race, however the results will not count.


----------



## conditionfreak

It has been ruled in my club and combine, that I and others too short to qualify for the race. Can NOT participate in the race at all. Not even as a training exercise. It is contrary to AU rules though.

The reasoning is something about "drag". It was decided before I joined the club/combine. I'm fine with it. I understand.

Concerning OGN 3911, the sick bird. I have changed treatment. I have stopped with the enroflaxyn, and wormed the bird this morning. Let's hope it gets better. Nice looking silver (red bar).

My hawk hit bird is doing okay. Limping a little though. It is also a silver. Birds of my own tend to be reds, silvers and blacks with white flights.


----------



## conditionfreak

Here is a bit of luck story. Yesterday I went into the breeder loft and did not notice that the door behind me, was open just about 7 inches. I fed the birds and turned around and saw my Belgium Import cock bird on the grass outside the loft. I panicked. If he takes flight, he is gone, gone, gone.

I slowly opened the door and whistled. He jump up the small step and walked back into the loft.

WHEW!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

You are lucky! I've had one of mine get out and managed to get it to trap into the OB loft. Funny thing is I didn't even get to take any birds out as droppers, he just saw the trap and knew what to do.


----------



## Ashby Loft

conditionfreak said:


> Concerning OGN 3911, the sick bird. I have changed treatment. I have stopped with the enroflaxyn, and wormed the bird this morning. Let's hope it gets better. Nice looking silver (red bar).


He's a fighter!


----------



## ERIC K

> Concerning OGN 3911, the sick bird. I have changed treatment. I have stopped with the enroflaxyn, and wormed the bird this morning. Let's hope it gets better. Nice looking silver (red bar).


I wish you good luck with that bird . I'm not going to second guess your treatment but I think you are dealing with a Herpes or Circo virus and the other symptoms are just from the birds weakened system. If it does not make it you can do an autopsy and I'd bet the crop will have canker lumps , the intestine will be normal (no worms) etc. I would suggest the use of probiotics with what ever you decide to treat that bird with. Good luck.


----------



## conditionfreak

All of the birds get probiotics in their water, twice a week. They also get a supplement called "Pigeon Builder" twice a week. Plus ACV twice a week.

I also try to get them to eat rabbit pellets, along with their seed and turkey pellet mixture. But they really do not take well to the rabbit pellets. Since I do not want them scratching around on the ground, the rabbit pellets are my attempt to get them some "greens". Probably not necessary, but what the heck. They have the choice to eat them or not.

Today was the first time I have seen OGN 3911 drink on its own. For the last few days, I have been soaking its food in water prior to hand feeding it. But it still does not look well at all.

I will be surprised if it makes it.  The next two days will tell the tale, I think. Badly sick birds usually last six or seven days, in my experience. Every morning I expect to find it dead in the cage.  But it is hanging in there.


----------



## ERIC K

*pigeon builder*

The best-selling vitamin supplement. Contains a small amount of Chlorotetracycline to boost production and fertility. Also contains Vitamin D3, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Dextrose, Vitamin K, Vitamin A, Vitamin B12, Riboflavin and Dextrorotatory. Any vitamin is most effective given on a regular, long-term basis. I give this product, combined with Probios 6 days a week, year-round. If medicating, I do not use the Pigeon Builder or Probios during the treatment period. Handy, reusable container. 2 tbsp. per gallon of drinking water. Change water every day.

OK Chlorotetracycline or better known as Aureomycin.

I was quoting the add in the supply store, I have never tryed this product just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Ashby Loft

I have been using Pigeon Builder in the water most of the time since fall. I think it got me through the winter in some overcrowded loft conditions. Excellent stuff!


----------



## conditionfreak

Haven't heard from Flapdoodle in a long time. Are you following this thread Flapdoodle?


----------



## Ashby Loft

Just got the news...

RIP OGN 3911... services will be held tomorrow at conditionfreak's loft. 

Thanks for all you did to try and save the bird!!! You are appreciated!


----------



## ERIC K

Do you get a replacement bird ?


----------



## Ashby Loft

ERIC K said:


> Do you get a replacement bird ?


conditionfreak was super kind and offered me one of his birds as a replacement. I didn't feel right about taking one of his birds when it's nobody's fault the bird died. Stuff happens. I may send another... or just let my other bird dominate the races


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Ashby Loft sorry to hear what happen. did you send 2 or one yb down?


----------



## PigeonVilla

if he was weezing I would have added a repiratory drug like amoxi/tylan to the enrofloxin but thats me , youngbird disease is hard to over come especially after the bird hasnt been eating or drinking for a while .


----------



## Josepe

One of Flap's neighbors sent me a pic of one of the birds he's sending:Bred down from Import Black Eagles.Looks a liitle over fed to me.


----------



## Lovebirds

Walt:
Our birds will be shipped on Monday, April 2,2012
Sent PM message also.


----------



## ssyyb2

When I raced in the mid 90s I had some black eagles they were very big birds but pretty!


----------



## bbcdon

Walt, I will be shipping my birds to you on monday, 4/2.


----------



## drifter

Betcha there will be at least four or five people that won't even send birds and won't even bother to notify Walt of their intentions.


----------



## conditionfreak

lvebirds and bbcdon. I'm ready for 'em.


----------



## rackerman

*Hey Walt,
Sure been awhile... I am in, just trying to get what i want to send! I have my 2nd choice going, just want to surprize ya'all. I'm just writing so you don't think I forgot! /GOOD LUCK ALL>>>>>>*


----------



## drifter

I believe the competition will be stiff this year. There are a lot of people sending birds that have been in the racing game for a lot of years and have a lot of experience breeding and racing homers. This may be the most interesting PT classic of them all. The most I can hope far is for my birds to finish the race and not get lost.


----------



## Gnuretiree

Message 219 here gives the paypal info for the race, but I don't recall seeing the shipping address for the birds. Can someone post it again?
thanks,


----------



## Crazy Pete

Look at the first post.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Lovebirds said:


> Walt:
> Our birds will be shipped on Monday, April 2,2012
> Sent PM message also.


Hi Renee! Glad to see you participating  One of the birds I sent was out of 5042


----------



## NayNay

grifter said:


> I believe the competition will be stiff this year. There are a lot of people sending birds that have been in the racing game for a lot of years and have a lot of experience breeding and racing homers. This may be the most interesting PT classic of them all. The most I can hope far is for my birds to finish the race and not get lost.


I'm an optimistic rookie that is shooting for top 10%


----------



## Happy

Conditionfreak, Will be sending my 2 abt. April 23-25. Hope that is OK? I breed late as I only fly OB's. Our 395concourse here in Ca. has 18 Races for OB's. I've done Really Good in our 1st Two Races & looking forward to tomorrow April 1, Looking for West Winds Ya- Hoo. Takes most of my time keeping this OB team of 50 birds fit & Ready.
Happy


----------



## drifter

NayNay said:


> I'm an optimistic rookie that is shooting for top 10%


That's a lofty goal and I wish you well, but I hope my birds do better. Anything is possible.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I just want my birds to go to as many races as they can and come back to me at the end of the season. I think after two years I deserve my kids back.


----------



## conditionfreak

Gnuretiree said:


> Message 219 here gives the paypal info for the race, but I don't recall seeing the shipping address for the birds. Can someone post it again?
> thanks,


All needed info is in the first posting of this thread. But I sent it to you via PM anyway.


----------



## conditionfreak

I want to go on record, of the two birds I am entering into this competition.

AU-2012-COV-12283 blue bar white flight splash. Probably a hen.

AU-2012-COV 12285 black white flight. Probably a cock.

If I win the last and final race, I will send the trophy and give the Championship, to the next best bird. I just want to see how my birds do. But since I am hosting the event, I would not feel right about taking the title and trophy. It would be too easy for some to think I did some shenanigans.

I'll probably lose my two birds before the races even start, anyway. 

I also want to announce that the winning loft, gets their birds shipped back to them for free. Plus, Don Campbell is giving a young bird as a prize to the PT Classic winner.

Additionally, I will write a story about the competition and submit it, with a pic of the winner, to the "Racing Pigeon Digest". I am a good writer of stories, but I can not guarantee they will print it.

I am in the mood to bet on this competition. Anyone want to bet an ice cream, that I can pick the winner, prior to October 1st? The race to determine the winner, will be approximately the fourth week in October.


----------



## Timber

I will also be sending our entries next week and I will email you the tracking number once we do. 

Cant Wait!


----------



## HmoobH8wj

how you get a winning loft, ?


----------



## Dmax06

conditionfreak said:


> I want to go on record, of the two birds I am entering into this competition.
> 
> AU-2012-COV-12283 blue bar white flight splash. Probably a hen.
> 
> AU-2012-COV 12285 black white flight. Probably a cock.
> 
> If I win the last and final race, I will send the trophy and give the Championship, to the next best bird. I just want to see how my birds do. But since I am hosting the event, I would not feel right about taking the title and trophy. It would be too easy for some to think I did some shenanigans.
> 
> I'll probably lose my two birds before the races even start, anyway.
> 
> I also want to announce that the winning loft, gets their birds shipped back to them for free. Plus, Don Campbell is giving a young bird as a prize to the PT Classic winner.
> 
> Additionally, I will write a story about the competition and submit it, with a pic of the winner, to the "Racing Pigeon Digest". I am a good writer of stories, but I can not guarantee they will print it.
> 
> I am in the mood to bet on this competition. Anyone want to bet an ice cream, that I can pick the winner, prior to October 1st? The race to determine the winner, will be approximately the fourth week in October.


Sure I love ice cream. Have you picked out any favorites yet of the birds you have received? Is 3339 still looking good?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Surely Stump Toe Joe is his favorite  I mean come on just look at him!


----------



## Crazy Pete

I like ice cream, I'll take that bet and I'll even let you choose 2 birds.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

OGN 3339 is doing fine. So is 3337.

I had the flock out today and noticed one blue bar with one of those "pink" bands on it, limping. I think it hurt itself landing, as many young birds do when first learning what flying is all about. I didn't catch it to see which bird it is, but it might be NEPLS 1805. It should be fine. The leg is obviously not broken. It should heal up in a few days. It is amazing how quickly pigeons heal from injuries. The bird was flying around today and active, even with the limp.

Stump Toe Joe is one of the birds I am watching and have high hopes for. But he might be too good looking to the hawks. He also is rather big. Medium to small birds tend to race better, in my experience. But there is just "something" about him that makes one think he is a little special. My 12285 and he act just alike. They seem to be the big boys on campus when interacting with the rest of the flock.

So far, I have two ice cream bets. I have until the end of September to make my pick. It's too soon now to say. When I take them down the road a few times, then I will discuss it further. I still have a lot of birds yet to come to me. Several coming this week. There might be a super bird on its way any day now.

If I had to pick today, I would go with my two entries. (duh)  I wish I could enter three birds. I just weaned a blue bar that is off a grandson of the "President", that I have been trying to get younsters out of for the last three years. Finally got one but only one egg hatched. I bred them in a cage to be sure of parentage. I almost don't want to fly it, and just want to put it into the breeding loft. But I do not like breeding from birds not flown. So, down the road it is going to go. Hope I don't lose it. I may not race it past 150 miles. Cost me to much money and too much time. I may not get another from the father. I think he is "almost" infertile. No good eggs for the past two years and only one good egg this year. He and his mate are again on two eggs laid two days ago, but they don't look good. Haven't candled them. I'll just wait and see.


----------



## First To Hatch

My best birds last year were my small Leen Boer hens and my big Fabry cocks, I think I have 3 big Fabry cocks from my first round already!


----------



## ERIC K

conditionfreak just wanted to let you know what a avian vet told me about the fertility thing. It very well could be the hen and not the cock . So try you bird with a different hen before you give up on him.

Both the male and the female contribute to variation in fertility. Estimates of heritability of weekly records were typically 7% for female and 10% for male contributions to fertility. Repeatability estimates ranged from 24 to 33%, respectively. The estimated genetic variance remained almost constant for both sexes over the laying period and the genetic correlations between different ages were close to 1.0. The permanent environment components increased substantially towards the end of the analyzed period, and correlations between permanent environment effects at different ages declined with increasing age difference The heritability of mean fertility over the whole laying period was estimated at 13% for females and 17% for males. A small positive correlation between genetic effects for male and female fertility was found.

This of corse is talking about chickens but one would think that it would be similar in all egg laying birds.


----------



## Gnuretiree

Walt,
That is quite an offer you made on the ice cream bet. You have two takers already. This could get a bit expensive for you. If you're still taking on others, I'll take the bet too. Since I don't have anything to lose except one ice cream, I'll let you wait until Oct 15th to pick and I'll let you back out any time before shipping day. 

Hugh


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. Now I have three butter pecan ice creams coming my way. Suh-wheet!

Eric K, thanks for the tip. But I have tried this cock bird with several different hens over the past three years. I took the two eggs they just laid and put them under a pumper pair. That is what I did with the last two eggs and only one hatched.

A note on the bird I observed yesterday limping. It is not a NEPLS bird. It is ARPU 18221, with a pink band on it. I now have it in a cage by itself. I could not see or feel anything wrong with its leg. Nothing appears to be broken and no swelling or cuts anywhere. It does use the leg, but only if it has to. The bird looks and feels healthy otherwise. It eats and drinks well. It should be alright. Like I said, nothing looks swollen and nothing feels broken. Probably just sprained it. I wil keep y'all posted on its progress.


----------



## First To Hatch

I had that happen to me last year the bird skipped a race but she was fine.


----------



## loonecho

conditionfreak said:


> OGN 3339 is doing fine. So is 3337.
> 
> I had the flock out today and noticed one blue bar with one of those "pink" bands on it, limping. I think it hurt itself landing, as many young birds do when first learning what flying is all about. I didn't catch it to see which bird it is, but it might be NEPLS 1805. It should be fine. The leg is obviously not birds tend to race better, in my experience..


Shouldn't be NEPLS 1805. She has a standard white au band. But she is one you'll want to take a close look at before making your ice cream bet. She is a very well bred. She will be a medium size hen and built to race!

Jim


----------



## Xueoo

Don't start pickin' birds yet. The winners will be there in a couple weeks...


----------



## Dmax06

Xueoo said:


> Don't start pickin' birds yet. The winners will be there in a couple weeks...


Ha Ha someone mentions ice cream and out comes everyone with the smack talkin.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I don't need to bet icecream. Got cookies n cream in a tub and banana split sandwiches in the freezer


----------



## rackerman

Marry's on a roll Hope I have the bird


MaryOfExeter said:


> I don't need to bet icecream. Got cookies n cream in a tub and banana split sandwiches in the freezer


----------



## Timber

My two are on the way!


----------



## conditionfreak

I received the tracking numbers, and awaiting their arrival. I hope one of them is an ice cream winner. (and that it is obvious to me)


----------



## Lovebirds

My two are on the way also! 
Scheduled to arrive 4/3/2012 by 3 PM


----------



## ace in the hole

Walt, I will be shipping you some birds tomorrow. 

There will be six birds

2 - for *Ace In The Hole Loft*

2 - for *Hillfamilyloft*

2 - for *gpigeon*

You should have them Wednesday. I'll PM you the tracking #


----------



## ace in the hole

*PM sent Walt. They'll be there tomorrow.*


----------



## conditionfreak

Apparently getting a few birds tomorrow.  I hate it when the post office calls me at 6 am.


----------



## Matt M

conditionfreak said:


> Apparently getting a few birds tomorrow.  I hate it when the post office calls me at 6 am.


Yep, incoming from California tomorrow too, at least that's what they "promised", but I never believe the post office Express Mail dates anymore. So mine are possibly tomorrow, if not then Thursday...


----------



## Gnuretiree

I've got two on their way also. Hopefully you'll be getting most of these birds in at the same time and not be running back and forth to the Post Office all week. Raftree3 was kind enough to help me out this year by sending the birds for me. Talk about being lucky. I'm a little concerned that Walt is going to win his ice cream from me by recognizing that these birds are the winners, but a bet is a bet.


----------



## loonecho

conditionfreak said:


> I received the tracking numbers, and awaiting their arrival. I hope one of them is an ice cream winner. (and that it is obvious to me)


Remember Walt, "A bird in the loft is worth two in the...........mail." *and *"The sky is not always blue(er) on the other side of the loft"

Translation: The winner is already in your loft!


----------



## Ashby Loft

loonecho said:


> Remember Walt, "A bird in the loft is worth two in the...........mail." *and *"The sky is not always blue(er) on the other side of the loft"
> 
> Translation: The winner is already in your loft!


Correct. OGN 3904 is in the loft.


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, it is 12:15 pm and no call from the post office yet. I am going there in person in a few minutes. Just to make double sure. It just seems to me that someones birds would have got here today.

Maybe after 3 pm.


----------



## conditionfreak

So I went to the post office about 1 pm or so, and there were about 8 people in line. I take the last spot and the postal clerk makes eye contact with me and I say, "get any live birds in today?"

He answers, "you got two I think. Didn't they call you?".

I say "no".

He replies "huh".

While waiting in line, there was a woman behind me with one large envelope. I told here to step in front of me as I was not in a hurry. She say thanks and that she has a small child in the car waiting and appreciates it. Then the guy in front of me also tells her to step in front of him in line. We are all three about the same age and he is carrying an oxygen container hooked up to his nose. She agains steps up and says thanks. I tell her that I should rent me a youngster so that I can get ahead in line at Burger King. We all laugh.

About eight more people get in line behind us and the guy with the oxygen tank, starts asking everyone in line, "have you ever heard of the Indianapolic 500 car race"? The first two people answer "yes". I then say, "just about everyone in the country has". He says that apparently everyone except the guy who runs the local newspaper, as they don't report on car races amd we are just a couple hundred miles from Indy. I smile and just keep my mouth shut. (because I couldn't care less about NASCAR). (lLook Ma, their making a left run. Now there making another left turn. Now their making another left...), (you get the idea going on in my head).

Anyway. I finally got the birds.

So.... I picked up two boxes. One from Virginia and one from Florida.

Foys 2521 and 2523, are doing well.

Ocala 1009 asnd 580 are also doing well. Kind of young.

None of the four I received today, drank when I dipped their beaks into the waterer. But all should do okay I think. I will keep an eye on them.

I assume those are Benzing bands on the Flroida birds. Thanks much.


----------



## Timber

Ocala 1009 asnd 580 are also doing well. Kind of young.

None of the four I received today, drank when I dipped their beaks into the waterer. But all should do okay I think. I will keep an eye on them.

I assume those are Benzing bands on the Flroida birds. Thanks much.


*LOL.....those are simple split marking bands so I could find them easier in the weaning loft.....LOL*


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. Thought they were electronic chip bands. I have not seen Benzing bands yet as I am awaiting mine from Seigels. No problem. Ha Ha.

No birds received from Ace or Gnuretiree today. Probably tomorrow.

Got word that Kastle Loft is delivering his birds Friday morning, and visiting. Should be fun. (except now I have to cut the grass and take a shower, per the wife).


----------



## Kastle Loft

Oh did I forget to mention that we are doing a photo and video shoot? Tell your wife to dress you up nice ! Haha. 

Can't wait to see all these birds and Walt's lofts. And fresh cut yard.


----------



## First To Hatch

Kastle Loft said:


> Oh did I forget to mention that we are doing a photo and video shoot? Tell your wife to dress you up nice ! Haha.
> 
> Can't wait to see all these birds and Walt's lofts. And fresh cut yard.


I think that is too much pressure for Walt! lol


----------



## Dmax06

Ashby Loft said:


> Correct. OGN 3904 is in the loft.


I think your keyboard stuck you meant OGN 3339


----------



## g-pigeon

did the birds from ace come in today?


----------



## ace in the hole

g-pigeon said:


> did the birds from ace come in today?


Tracking says they are at his Post Office.


----------



## g-pigeon

good news !!!


----------



## conditionfreak

Received the following birds today.

CIRPC-0091 beautiful grizzle
CIRPC-0087 BC w/flt (very nice feelig birds)

MTZ-2519 BC (also very nice birds in hand)
MTZ-2512 BB

NEPLS-4745 BC (all nice birds, except there is one blue bar that is a little light,
NEPLS-5505 BB but it drank well and should be fine. I will keep an eye on it)
NEPLS-4749 BB
NEPLS-5502 BC
NEPLS-4746 BB
NEPLS-5503 BC

Al the above birds were picked up about in the am today. The postal guy said two of the boxes were supposed to have arrived yesterday. But, Oh well. 

Now I have to figure out which birds belong to whom, as six birds came in one package.

Speaking of which. I am keeping a log book for everything that involves each pair of entries. I also have made notes as to who uses a whole roll of tape on the boxes, so I can get "even" when I send the birds back.  (just kidding folks)

33 birds in the loft as of today. We lost one last week, as you may remember. One of the 33 is still in a cage though, due to the limping. Seems to be getting better.

It is tough to settle these birds, due to them arriving over such a large span of time. That is something I would change if I did this again. I would require the birds to be delivered in a three week period. But that would be a hard ship on some, and I knew that. That is why I have gave such a long period of entry time. Six in one, and a half dozen in the other. I guess. I know I will be receiving entries as late as late May. Settling those birds, with the birds already in the loft flying about, will be tough.

Too busy to notify everyone personally, that I received their birds today. Hope you are checking this thread.


----------



## First To Hatch

I have an all wire cage Walt. When my older YB are out I let the younger ones in that all wire cage on the lawn, so they learn their area and the ones that are loose play around them.


----------



## ace in the hole

*Here is how those 6 should be entered. I noticed the one BB was a little on the light side but his stool looked good and his crop was full.*



conditionfreak said:


> Received the following birds today.
> 
> NEPLS-4745 BC *Ace In The Hole*
> NEPLS-4746 BB *Ace In The Hole*
> NEPLS-5502 BC *Hillfamilyloft*
> NEPLS-5503 BC *Hillfamilyloft*
> NEPLS-4749 BB *g-pigeon*
> NEPLS-5505 BB *g-pigeon*
> 
> Now I have to figure out which birds belong to whom, as six birds came in one package.


----------



## conditionfreak

This web site is loading very slow for me today.

Anyway. Yea, I will probably put the younger ones in a cage on the landing board and let the older ones fly around. But most likely, I will put the later received birds in loft #2 and have the earlier received birds in loft #1.


----------



## bbcdon

Looks like the PO screwed up on my 2 birds. They were shipped at noon on monday, here it is thursday afternoon, and they still haven't arrived. I hope they are OK when they finally show up. I am going to make some unpleasant phone calls to the regional PO dept tomorrow.


----------



## First To Hatch

Wow bbcdon, I hope they are ok


----------



## conditionfreak

bbcdon said:


> Looks like the PO screwed up on my 2 birds. They were shipped at noon on monday, here it is thursday afternoon, and they still haven't arrived. I hope they are OK when they finally show up. I am going to make some unpleasant phone calls to the regional PO dept tomorrow.


The tracking number only shows that the package left Bakersfield, Ca. on April 2nd. How could it only show that after this many days?

I don't like the looks of this.


----------



## First To Hatch

you guys need to be calling trying to find out where they are


----------



## bbcdon

conditionfreak said:


> The tracking number only shows that the package left Bakersfield, Ca. on April 2nd. How could it only show that after this many days?
> 
> I don't like the looks of this.


They are famous for not updating the web notes. I have had birds arrive in the midwest, while the web shows them still in California.


----------



## g-pigeon

Poor birds 3 days without food or water. My opinion I would rather pay a bit more and get the birds the next day. But other then delta dash I don't believe there are to many options


----------



## bbcdon

First To Hatch said:


> Wow bbcdon, I hope they are ok


Me too! If this were the warm time of the year, they would be in deep s%*t!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete

bbcdon the David Jr's son and the gdaughter of 410 have layed eggs and tonight I just had to look and they are both pipin. I have them in a loft by them selfs so there will be no mistakes on who the babies are.
Dave


----------



## bbcdon

Crazy Pete said:


> bbcdon the David Jr's son and the gdaughter of 410 have layed eggs and tonight I just had to look and they are both pipin. I have them in a loft by them selfs so there will be no mistakes on who the babies are.
> Dave


Congratulations on your new family members!


----------



## raftree3

bbcdon said:


> Looks like the PO screwed up on my 2 birds. They were shipped at noon on monday, here it is thursday afternoon, and they still haven't arrived. I hope they are OK when they finally show up. I am going to make some unpleasant phone calls to the regional PO dept tomorrow.


Don: With the quality of birds I'm sure you sent that's a real drag. Hope you have some luck from here on out!


----------



## SouthTown Racers

If all goes according to plan, mine will be shipped on Monday.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Hello Condition Freak I will be sending my entries Monday the 9th will give a verification here along with tracking # have a good one


----------



## Josepe

If your birds are not there in the guarenteed time the post office Has to refund your shipping fee.They refunded mine when I shipped two birds to First To Hatch last year and they were late.Which I forwarded it to him because he paid for shipping.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> Received the following birds today.
> 
> CIRPC-0091 beautiful grizzle
> CIRPC-0087 BC w/flt (very nice feelig birds)
> 
> MTZ-2519 BC (also very nice birds in hand)
> MTZ-2512 BB
> 
> NEPLS-4745 BC (all nice birds, except there is one blue bar that is a little light,
> NEPLS-5505 BB but it drank well and should be fine. I will keep an eye on it)
> NEPLS-4749 BB
> NEPLS-5502 BC
> NEPLS-4746 BB
> NEPLS-5503 BC
> 
> Al the above birds were picked up about in the am today. The postal guy said two of the boxes were supposed to have arrived yesterday. But, Oh well.
> 
> Now I have to figure out which birds belong to whom, as six birds came in one package.
> 
> Speaking of which. I am keeping a log book for everything that involves each pair of entries. I also have made notes as to who uses a whole roll of tape on the boxes, so I can get "even" when I send the birds back.  (just kidding folks)
> 
> 33 birds in the loft as of today. We lost one last week, as you may remember. One of the 33 is still in a cage though, due to the limping. Seems to be getting better.
> 
> It is tough to settle these birds, due to them arriving over such a large span of time. That is something I would change if I did this again. I would require the birds to be delivered in a three week period. But that would be a hard ship on some, and I knew that. That is why I have gave such a long period of entry time. Six in one, and a half dozen in the other. I guess. I know I will be receiving entries as late as late May. Settling those birds, with the birds already in the loft flying about, will be tough.
> 
> Too busy to notify everyone personally, that I received their birds today. Hope you are checking this thread.


Thanks Mark for helping me out. Hope it is good with everyone that Mark sent out two for me. I am dealing with some clear egg issues this year and do not have enough birds to meet obligations. 5502 and 5503 are off a bird I sent Mark. He is a son of my Ed and Charlotte. Their Grand-dam is off 7732 that I bred and flew in ABQ. She is off Marks 801. These two should give you a good run. They are very strong 200 mile birds. I look for these to make a showing somewhere along the line.


----------



## conditionfreak

bbcdon: I received your birds at 08:30 am today (Friday). They are okay.

I opened the box in front of the postal inspector. Just in case they were dead.

They are light of course. Their breast bones are butter knife sharp. But they drank immediately when I dipped their beaks into water. I have them in a cage, to keep an eye on them and to give me time to log them into my log book. I didn't want to waste time logging them in, as I wanted to get them drinking and eating as soon as possible.

They are here and in relatively good health. They must have been in good shape when you sent them. 

That was a close call.


----------



## ace in the hole

hillfamilyloft said:


> Thanks Mark for helping me out. Hope it is good with everyone that Mark sent out two for me. I am dealing with some clear egg issues this year and do not have enough birds to meet obligations. 5502 and 5503 are off a bird I sent Mark. He is a son of my Ed and Charlotte. Their Grand-dam is off 7732 that I bred and flew in ABQ. She is off Marks 801. These two should give you a good run. They are very strong 200 mile birds. I look for these to make a showing somewhere along the line.


Glad I could help you out with these birds Randy. You mentioned 7732 as grand dam and them being solid 200 mile birds but the grand father is my HVR Combine Auction Race money winner at 323 miles. Lets hope some of his genes help them out on the 300 Classic Race.


----------



## bbcdon

Glad to hear they are OK. Thanks for the update.


----------



## conditionfreak

The Kastle Loft family just left, after a visit. Dropped off their entries for the P T Classic. Nice looking young birds. He took some pics and I expect he will post them here.

Part of the family is a professional dancer in the making, and I predict that one day she will have her own horse. 

Hope y'all enjoyed your day out in the sun.


----------



## conditionfreak

bbcdon said:


> Glad to hear they are OK. Thanks for the update.


If you ask for your postage money back from the post office, I am sure you will get it.


----------



## First To Hatch

I have had good luck sending birds that arrive on time (3 for 3) but receiving birds not so much (2 for 5)


----------



## Crazy Pete

hillfamilyloft said:


> Thanks Mark for helping me out. Hope it is good with everyone that Mark sent out two for me. I am dealing with some clear egg issues this year and do not have enough birds to meet obligations. 5502 and 5503 are off a bird I sent Mark. He is a son of my Ed and Charlotte. Their Grand-dam is off 7732 that I bred and flew in ABQ. She is off Marks 801. These two should give you a good run. They are very strong 200 mile birds. I look for these to make a showing somewhere along the line.


I just think it's a fine thing he is willing to help out.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

ace in the hole said:


> Glad I could help you out with these birds Randy. You mentioned 7732 as grand dam and them being solid 200 mile birds but the grand father is my HVR Combine Auction Race money winner at 323 miles. Lets hope some of his genes help them out on the 300 Classic Race.


With two grandparents being winners and two breeding winners, they have a good chance.


----------



## Crazy Pete

bbcdon said:


> Glad to hear they are OK. Thanks for the update.


I think you should use a different Post Office, there is something wrong with your PO. I don't think they like pigeons.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I would definitely try another PO if there's one close. Our PO here in my town is GREAT. It's super quick with both live birds and hatching eggs. They know what to do when they see me coming through the door with a squeaking or grunting box  The town beside us was closer to my high school and where my dad worked, so sometimes we had to ship at that PO. We had to walk them through the process and the shipping was always more expensive for some reason. They really had no idea what to do with birds or eggs. One woman that works at that PO had some experience with shipping eggs but not so much with birds. So now we always go to our own PO even if the other is more convenient (which is isn't now that I'm graduated and dad is retired but still ).


----------



## bbcdon

MaryOfExeter said:


> I would definitely try another PO if there's one close. Our PO here in my town is GREAT. It's super quick with both live birds and hatching eggs. They know what to do when they see me coming through the door with a squeaking or grunting box  The town beside us was closer to my high school and where my dad worked, so sometimes we had to ship at that PO. We had to walk them through the process and the shipping was always more expensive for some reason. They really had no idea what to do with birds or eggs. One woman that works at that PO had some experience with shipping eggs but not so much with birds. So now we always go to our own PO even if the other is more convenient (which is isn't now that I'm graduated and dad is retired but still ).


It is not the local PO that is the problem. They are great, and so are the regional staff. The problem is at the ICX center at LAX airport. Their attitude and work performance sucks. The regional people are well aware of the problem at LAX, but what do you do? That is why I wish that private companies could setup a network to handle live shipments, and bypass the postal arm altogether.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

I think I will ship my 2 entries on the 16th. I made the mistake last year of shipping ybs too early and they were delayed by the post office...so this time I want to make sure they are strong enough to recover from any stress from shipping. I always ship next day guaranteed but that doesn't seem to mean anything to the Post Office. 

So when is the cut off date for shipping? I have some ybs from an awesome pair that I was going to race but I would like to put at least one up against what everyone else has and see how it does. (The yb is 2 weeks old now)


----------



## Matt M

I was going to answer Don's problem the same way -- it's not the PO or any one particular PO, it's LAX. They don't seem to care about getting any live shipments taken care of quickly, the problem just isn't for Don's area, it's all over LA area which is a shame. I have friends in different parts of the LA area who have the same problems all the time shipping pigeons and it's been talked about and well known for a long time but not a lot that has been able to be done about it. Getting them in to LAX seems OK, it's the staff there that doesn't get them out efficiently. There's a big problem down there. Luckily I live up near San Francisco and SFO does a good job. I'm glad they got there OK Don!!! 



bbcdon said:


> It is not the local PO that is the problem. They are great, and so are the regional staff. The problem is at the ICX center at LAX airport. Their attitude and work performance sucks. The regional people are well aware of the problem at LAX, but what do you do? That is why I wish that private companies could setup a network to handle live shipments, and bypass the postal arm altogether.


----------



## conditionfreak

JaxRacingLofts said:


> I think I will ship my 2 entries on the 16th. I made the mistake last year of shipping ybs too early and they were delayed by the post office...so this time I want to make sure they are strong enough to recover from any stress from shipping. I always ship next day guaranteed but that doesn't seem to mean anything to the Post Office.
> 
> *So when is the cut off date for shipping?* I have some ybs from an awesome pair that I was going to race but I would like to put at least one up against what everyone else has and see how it does. (The yb is 2 weeks old now)


When yours are ready. There is no exact cut off date. But by mid May would be good. The earlier the better.

Also, it is better to get them to me a little older rather than too young. I can settle them okay when they are older. But real young sometimes have stress problems from shipping. Especially when in a shippiing crate for three or more days. Like bbcdon's were. His were in a crate for four nights.

But they are okay. I put them in the loft with all the rest, today. Had them in a cage to make sure they ate and drank well.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

conditionfreak said:


> When yours are ready. There is no exact cut off date. But by mid May would be good. The earlier the better.
> 
> Also, it is better to get them to me a little older rather than too young. I can settle them okay when they are older. But real young sometimes have stress problems from shipping. Especially when in a shippiing crate for three or more days. Like bbcdon's were. His were in a crate for four nights.
> 
> But they are okay. I put them in the loft with all the rest, roday. Had them in a cage to make sure they ate and drank well.


Cool. Last year I feel like I jumped the gun sending them too young and it did'nt work out well. I'll send you the USPS Tracking number when I do ship them. Thanx again for hosting this...I know it won't be cheap so do you prefer a postal money order with the entries or gift through payapl?


----------



## conditionfreak

I prefer PayPal using the "personal" (gift) method. But whatever works best for y'all.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Walt, I can send my birds today if you want. I know you said that you prefer them to be a little older. Mine are mostly feathered under the wing and their tails are out about an inch. They have been eating on their own for a few days now, but their parents still provide the water because the drinker is out in the aviary. I can keep them another week if you want....let me know.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I think the PO is closed today. Goverment stuff gets Monday off instead of Good Friday I believe.


----------



## drifter

Nope. The postman just delivered my mail about an hour ago.


----------



## conditionfreak

SouthTown Racers said:


> Walt, I can send my birds today if you want. I know you said that you prefer them to be a little older. Mine are mostly feathered under the wing and their tails are out about an inch. They have been eating on their own for a few days now, but their parents still provide the water because the drinker is out in the aviary. I can keep them another week if you want....let me know.


Send them If they are eating on their own, I can show them the water. A little older is fine too. Do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## West

Just returned this week from Ranger School. Won't be able to send entries as my birds were just paired up and actually didn't think I'd make it on the list with all the people waiting. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## loonecho

MaryOfExeter said:


> I think the PO is closed today. Goverment stuff gets Monday off instead of Good Friday I believe.


Easter is not a National Holiday. It is strictly a religous Holiday and therefore government employees don't get a day off.

Jim


----------



## loonecho

West said:


> Just returned this week from Ranger School. Won't be able to send entries as my birds were just paired up and actually didn't think I'd make it on the list with all the people waiting. Looking forward to next year.


West, Ive got some young in the nest that will be ready to go first part of May. I would be happy to send two of them to Walt in your name if you still want to participate. Let me know if you are interested.

Jim


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Ah. I assumed it was but I guess it's just a North Carolina thing.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Well, I ended up working all the way up until it was time to coach my sons tee ball team.....I will try again today. If I dont get them shipped today, I will wait until next week. I will let you know.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Nothing like a trip to the PO to turn a good mood into a rotten mood!! I was there for an HOUR while the lady tried to figure out how to ship the birds What really upsets me is that durring my time there, I was the only person in line a few times and the other clerks who have shipped birds for me before, just stood there and offered no help.....jeez Im ticked!!

Anyway, the tracking number is EG870869095US. They claim the birds will be there tomorrow by noon.....we shall see. Please let me know when they have made it. Thanks!


----------



## HmoobH8wj

@Walt (everyone too)

i dont get off work till 4pm. im plan to send my yb 23 or the 30 i have to see how they are first b4 i send them out but if i send them out after 4pm on a Monday when will you get it by?


----------



## conditionfreak

1 or 2 days from Detroit. I would think.


----------



## ssyyb2

I may have to have someone send a couple for me :s time is just not on my side


----------



## drifter

HmoobH8wj said:


> @Walt (everyone too)
> 
> i dont get off work till 4pm. im plan to send my yb 23 or the 30 i have to see how they are first b4 i send them out but if i send them out after 4pm on a Monday when will you get it by?


You need to check with your postoffice to see what time they will be picked up and sent to the airport. You don't want Your birds to sit in the postoffice for a day and a half. Usually if you get them there before 5;30 pm they'll get shipped the same day, but some postoffices may be different.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

well, I just checked the tracking number on my birds and it says they are still sitting at the post office that I mailed them from


----------



## HmoobH8wj

^ They [email protected]$k up ^


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I don't even bother with tracking numbers unless someone requests it. They almost never update them it seems like. I can have the item in my hand and I'll check the tracking number the person gave me when they sent it and it says it hasn't moved.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

MaryOfExeter said:


> I don't even bother with tracking numbers unless someone requests it. They almost never update them it seems like. I can have the item in my hand and I'll check the tracking number the person gave me when they sent it and it says it hasn't moved.


I know, I cant help myself. I guess I like to drive myself nuts because I keep checking it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

SouthTown Racers said:


> I know, I cant help myself. I guess I like to drive myself nuts because I keep checking it.


Go play with the birds so you won't think about checking it  I'm sure they'll be fine!


----------



## drifter

You can phone your postoffice and find out if they're still there. But Becky's right they're not very good at updating the tracking info. Sometimes the tracking info. is up to date and sometimes it's not.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

MaryOfExeter said:


> Go play with the birds so you won't think about checking it  I'm sure they'll be fine!


Actually I think Im gonna go take about an 8 hour nap


----------



## ERIC K

you need to know when YOUR P.O. loads their truck. My P.O. loads at 2 pm so everyone here knows that you need to get to the P.O. before 2 pm to ship birds. every where I've sent birds and received bird is a one day or two day deal, or more like a day and a half. Plan ahead to keep your birds safe its that simple. I have had only one bad thing happen when I had birds sent to me but it had to do more with the weather. You all sound like most of the P.O workers are stupid, I think you need to talk to them before hand and tell them what you are getting in the mail, or sending. My P.O. people love it when I get birds and send birds. I don't think I could live in a place where You have that many problems with something so easy.


----------



## bbcdon

ERIC K said:


> you need to know when YOUR P.O. loads their truck. My P.O. loads at 2 pm so everyone here knows that you need to get to the P.O. before 2 pm to ship birds. every where I've sent birds and received bird is a one day or two day deal, or more like a day and a half. Plan ahead to keep your birds safe its that simple. I have had only one bad thing happen when I had birds sent to me but it had to do more with the weather. You all sound like most of the P.O workers are stupid, I think you need to talk to them before hand and tell them what you are getting in the mail, or sending. My P.O. people love it when I get birds and send birds. I don't think I could live in a place where You have that many problems with something so easy.


My local & regional people are great to work with. The local people call me the bird man!


----------



## ERIC K

Don , Your right I think I could live in California again hearing that. I love the small town feeling. 

Here there is only 2600 people in town and 15,000 in the county so I know many of them, its a different ball game in the small towns.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

ERIC K said:


> you need to know when YOUR P.O. loads their truck. My P.O. loads at 2 pm so everyone here knows that you need to get to the P.O. before 2 pm to ship birds. every where I've sent birds and received bird is a one day or two day deal, or more like a day and a half. Plan ahead to keep your birds safe its that simple. I have had only one bad thing happen when I had birds sent to me but it had to do more with the weather. You all sound like most of the P.O workers are stupid, I think you need to talk to them before hand and tell them what you are getting in the mail, or sending. My P.O. people love it when I get birds and send birds. I don't think I could live in a place where You have that many problems with something so easy.


Trust me, I have done all of my homework. The truck leaves my local PO at 4pm. I think the problems start when they are taken to the main hub downtown.


----------



## ERIC K

I guess the only other thing I can say is check the Waiver of Signature box on the express mail slip next time and if the birds don't arrive on time you at least get your money back.


----------



## Crazy Pete

bbcdon said:


> My local & regional people are great to work with. The local people call me the bird man!



I live in a small town, under 200 people and only have one person at the PO, my daughter and she better not make a mistake. 
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Southtown Racers: The post office here called me at 10 am and I picked up your birds at 12 noon today (Thursday). They are in good shape. No problems whatsoever.

I really like that seagull you sent with the racing pigeon.  Pretty bird.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

conditionfreak said:


> Southtown Racers: The post office here called me at 10 am and I picked up your birds at 12 noon today (Thursday). They are in good shape. No problems whatsoever.
> 
> I really like that seagull you sent with the racing pigeon.  Pretty bird.


Thats great news! Thank you! I tried to pick some pretty ones


----------



## ERIC K

SouthTown Racers said:


> Nothing like a trip to the PO to turn a good mood into a rotten mood!! I was there for an HOUR while the lady tried to figure out how to ship the birds What really upsets me is that durring my time there, I was the only person in line a few times and the other clerks who have shipped birds for me before, just stood there and offered no help.....jeez Im ticked!!
> 
> Anyway, the tracking number is EG870869095US. They claim the birds will be there tomorrow by noon.....we shall see. Please let me know when they have made it. Thanks!


Thats two days looks like you will get your shipping money back.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

ERIC K said:


> Thats two days looks like you will get your shipping money back.


If it says on the receipt money back guarantee by noon the next day then they better give your money back!


----------



## Lovebirds

For those that have a short memory: 
Remember back in 2006 the Postal Service was having problems getting anybody to handle "Live Animals". * Airlines had consolidated many flights so there are fewer available on which to ship, and * Some airlines were indicating they would not take live animals if a transfer is involved. Finally FedEx stepped up to the plate to take "Live Animals" 

Today the Postal service is in Financial distress and if everyone, who's shipment was a day late ask for a refund , it will give the Postal Service a "Good Reason " to stop shipping live animals along with closing distribution centers ,raising rates, and stop delivering mail on Saturday. 
Our birds were "Guaranteed" one (1) day delivery to Walt, but it took two (2) and we did not ask for a refund.

bbcdon case it took 4 days, Shipped on April 2nd and arrived April 6th from Calif. maybe LAX airport to where? Dallas ? remember April 3 the Dallas/Fort Worth area was hit with tornadoes and flights were delayed and canceled and affected flights from all over the US. Not saying this actually happened,
as we do not know for sure, but, his birds arrived and are in good hands with Walt.  In bbcdon case he should get a refund.

Just stop and think, what if you could not ship birds anymore. What would your options be?


----------



## gd01

Lovebirds said:


> For those that have a short memory:
> Remember back in 2006 the Postal Service was having problems getting anybody to handle "Live Animals". * Airlines had consolidated many flights so there are fewer available on which to ship, and * Some airlines were indicating they would not take live animals if a transfer is involved. Finally FedEx stepped up to the plate to take "Live Animals"
> 
> Today the Postal service is in Financial distress and if everyone, who's shipment was a day late ask for a refund , it will give the Postal Service a "Good Reason " to stop shipping live animals along with closing distribution centers ,raising rates, and stop delivering mail on Saturday.
> Our birds were "Guaranteed" one (1) day delivery to Walt, but it took two (2) and we did not ask for a refund.
> 
> bbBcdon case it took 4 days, Shipped on April 2nd and arrived April 6th from Calif. maybe LAX airport to where? Dallas ? remember April 3 the Dallas/Fort Worth area was hit with tornadoes and flights were delayed and canceled and affected flights from all over the US. Not saying this actually happened,
> as we do not know for sure, but, his birds arrived and are in good hands with Walt.
> 
> Just stop and think, what if you could not ship birds anymore. What would your options be?


I have not been around long, but I was having the same thoughts! I am glad a long time member expressed them. 

I have had 6 shipments of birds to start my loft, 2 took 2 days and the rest were next day. I am just glad we can get birds from afar.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

That is a good point.


----------



## drifter

I could have asked for my money too but I didn't, I figured they needed the money worse than me.


----------



## g-pigeon

We are paying for a service. If it cost more to get the birds in one day I would be willing to pay for it. The post office is a federal agency. When I don't meet my obligations my customers will definitely take a discount. it cost quite a bit of money to ship birds I think they should deliver them in one day if that's what they are charging for.


----------



## First To Hatch

I HIGHLY DOUBT that if every person who didn't collect money for the delayed shipment of their birds that the USPS is less likely going to close distribution centers ,raise rates, and stop delivering mail on Saturday. The birds are express mail, receipts, etc don't indicate that it is a live bird, only thing they really know is that its a live animal. 

Do as you please, but times are tough for everyone, my opinion is that you should get the refund that is guaranteed and spend it on the expensive gas to train your birds.

If anything then the USPS should no longer "guarantee the delivery or your money back"


----------



## gd01

*Shipping*

Cool, I respect your opinion! I spent many years owning my own business and getting blamed for shipping delays. My point was that they are the only game in town. I think that is self explanatory.


----------



## Matt M

Personally I think you should only ask for a refund if the shipment doesn't get there by the 2nd day. I realize they missed their 1-day promise/guarantee, but 2 days is no big deal and if everyone that ships live birds via Express Mail asks for refunds every time they miss a 1-day deadline then it's possible they may pull the plug on the live shipment service. My shipment to Walt was supposed to be next day by 3pm but arrived to him early morning on the 2nd day instead, my shipment to a friend's one loft race in Colorado shipped Tuesday was supposed to arrive Wed by 3pm and didn't get there until early this morning (2nd day).

I'm thinking some of us don't remember when it wasn't possible to simply ship birds by going down the PO and sending them Express Mail, shipping was a pain in the butt if it was possible at all. If everyone goes down there asking for a refund for a live shipment that arrives on 2nd day then it may change things back or we may lose service eventually.

BBCDon's shipment was outrageously late and that should not be acceptable. He for sure deserves a refund and is more than entitled to one. Am I going to ask for refunds for the missed 1-day deadline to Walt or to Colorado? No, it's no big deal and no matter what the PO tells me I always figure 2 days. I want to keep that service going as long as possible because I don't want to go back to the "olden" days. I have asked for and received refunds for shipments that took 3 and 4 days but luckily those have been rare events.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

If there are no problems with the birds then money back isn't really needed. It could be worse. We could be like canada where shipping is insane!


----------



## conditionfreak

My feelings about it are, that if the birds arrive in good health. I am cool with however long it took. It is actually amazing how many times they arrive very quickly. I think, overall, the USPS does a good job. It is a government agency and for sure there will be glitches now and then. But all in all, they do a very good job. IMO.

Now, if the birds suffer from bad health upon arrivel, then I will be upset. I would be more inclined to tell them off, than to ask for my money back. 

One thing I forgot to mention about the delivery of SouthTown Racers birds recently. Is that there was an airline ticket attached to the box. Since they came from St. Louis, I found that strange. I am thinking that the USPS made an arraignment with an airline, to forward them to this area. It has been the only time thus far, that a bird crate has come to me with an airline tag on it. It did not state which airline. It just had a bunch of codes on it, that I could not decipher.


----------



## bbcdon

conditionfreak said:


> My feelings about it are, that if the birds arrive in good health. I am cool with however long it took. It is actually amazing how many times they arrive very quickly. I think, overall, the USPS does a good job. It is a government agency and for sure there will be glitches now and then. But all in all, they do a very good job. IMO.
> 
> Now, if the birds suffer from bad health upon arrivel, then I will be upset. I would be more inclined to tell them off, than to ask for my money back.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention about the delivery of SouthTown Racers birds recently. Is that there was an airline ticket attached to the box. Since they came from St. Louis, I found that strange. I am thinking that the USPS made an arraignment with an airline, to forward them to this area. It has been the only time thus far, that a bird crate has come to me with an airline tag on it. It did not state which airline. It just had a bunch of codes on it, that I could not decipher.


I believe that the USPS contracts the flights to Fedex.


----------



## fadedracer

realistically its pretty cheap to ship birds. the get 1 day shipping 90 percent of the time.


----------



## Pigeon0446

I've had around 200 birds shipped to me over the past month for my clubs 2 races. And I have no complaints the birds are either here next day or early the 2nd morning. The boxes from Texas, Cali, Utah, and Florida all came the 2nd morning all the rest made it next day. My post ofice has been pretty good they come between 8:00 and 9:00 in the morning and if birds come in a later shipment they give me a call to let me know they are going to deliver. But I only had it once where birds came in and they made 2 deliveries the early one and one around 12:00.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Lovebirds said:


> For those that have a short memory:
> Remember back in 2006 the Postal Service was having problems getting anybody to handle "Live Animals". * Airlines had consolidated many flights so there are fewer available on which to ship, and * Some airlines were indicating they would not take live animals if a transfer is involved. Finally FedEx stepped up to the plate to take "Live Animals"
> 
> *Today the Postal service is in Financial distress and if everyone, who's shipment was a day late ask for a refund , it will give the Postal Service a "Good Reason " to stop shipping live animals along with closing distribution centers ,raising rates, and stop delivering mail on Saturday.
> Our birds were "Guaranteed" one (1) day delivery to Walt, but it took two (2) and we did not ask for a refund.*
> 
> bbcdon case it took 4 days, Shipped on April 2nd and arrived April 6th from Calif. maybe LAX airport to where? Dallas ? remember April 3 the Dallas/Fort Worth area was hit with tornadoes and flights were delayed and canceled and affected flights from all over the US. Not saying this actually happened,
> as we do not know for sure, but, his birds arrived and are in good hands with Walt. In bbcdon case he should get a refund.
> 
> Just stop and think, what if you could not ship birds anymore. What would your options be?


 When has the USPS not been under "Financial distress", like every thing else about the Federal Government they are always pleading poverty. 

Whenever I contract for a service with a guaranteed time, I expect the service to be provided and on time. If it's not on time, then I expect and ask for a refund, each and every time. If they need to charge more money, then let them charge more. The refunds should indicate they are not doing as well as they should. If meeting deadlines and adhering to schedules is too much for them, then let them try their job skills in private industry. If people are really concerned about being cut off from Government services then let them refuse any refund on their taxes as well, as there is always some place the bureaucrat's can spend it for you.


----------



## kalapati

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Whenever I contract for a service with a guaranteed time, I expect the service to be provided and on time. If it's not on time, then I expect and ask for a refund, each and every time. If they need to charge more money, then let them charge more. The refunds should indicate they are not doing as well as they should. If meeting deadlines and adhering to schedules is too much for them, then let them try their job skills in private industry. If people are really concerned about being cut off from Government services then let them refuse any refund on their taxes as well, as there is always some place the bureaucrat's can spend it for you.



100% agree.

uncle sam is always on time collecting his percentages from our revenue every year. in addition to that when you add your winning $$$ from one loft races on your tax report you ended up paying another big chunk of that winning to uncle sam again. and just like in our case there was a time that my wife was surprised for we have to pay almost half of that winning. and here's another thing, if you lost money the next year on one loft races there no way you can refund any per cent of that expenses from uncle sam.

now i think we all expect USPS to be good on their guarantees when we use their service like shipping our birds to one loft races.





kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## conditionfreak

So, if your birds arrive healthy but one day later than promised. You want a ful refund?

Just curious.

If you go to Burger King and tell them you want a Whopper with no tomato, and they give you one with tomato on it, but now you are two miles down the road. Do you drive back and ask for another, or do you just eat the whopper with the tomato and shrug your shoulders, or remove the tomato and throw it out of the car window? Or are you one of those people that check what's on your sandwich before you leave the parking lot?

Just curious again.

I'm one of those people that NEVER asks for something different than what is "normal" on the menu. Such as a Big Mac with no mayonaise, or real butter instead of margarine. I guess I'm just too easy going, but it always tickles me when my family members or friends, say "extra this, or no that" on their orders. Even if I ordered a steak, medium rare, and it comes well done. I just eat it. It's still steak.

I'm just glad to get something to eat. I imagine about one fifth of the worlds population would be thrilled to have a Big Mac of any kind. Even without the beef on it. But I understand the "me" generation thing. I just go by the old saying:

"The key to happeness is not about getting what you want, but being satisfied with what you have."

I just think that there are too many peiople that will use any excuse to get a refund. Even if what they contracted (paid) for, is fulfilled. Albeit late or not exactly as promised. Do you really want the USPS to deliver birds from California to Ohio for free, if they are late but delivered healthy birds? Because that is exactly what you are saying. They could easily (and in some cases do), not guarantee anything. Or even discontinue the service completely. But I guess that would be okay with you, as long as you get your $46.27 back this time. To hell with the future and ability to send birds across the country at a completely fair price. Try sending them on a plane and having to pick them up at the airport (even if you could). Or try sending them by any other means for that price. Ain't gonna happen.

I'm not trying to start a fight or put anyones thoughts on the matter down. I'm just saying how I look at it. I have been told by a couple of flyers, that about 8 out of 10 times, they have got their money back from USPS shipping, due to lateness. Yet, never had any dead, sick or injured birds delivered to them by USPS.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Express mail, I'm pretty sure if you read the fine print they have 3 days befor you can ask for your money back. There really is no such thing as over night when birds are being sent.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K

conditionfreak said:


> So, if your birds arrive healthy but one day later than promised. You want a ful refund?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> If you go to Burger King and tell them you want a Whopper with no tomato, and they give you one with tomato on it, but now you are two miles down the road. Do you drive back and ask for another, or do you just eat the whopper with the tomato and shrug your shoulders, or remove the tomato and throw it out of the car window? Or are you one of those people that check what's on your sandwich before you leave the parking lot?
> 
> Just curious again.
> 
> I'm one of those people that NEVER asks for something different than what is "normal" on the menu. Such as a Big Mac with no mayonaise, or real butter instead of margarine. I guess I'm just too easy going, but it always tickles me when my family members or friends, say "extra this, or no that" on their orders. Even if I ordered a steak, medium rare, and it comes well done. I just eat it. It's still steak.
> 
> I'm just glad to get something to eat. I imagine about one fifth of the worlds population would be thrilled to have a Big Mac of any kind. Even without the beef on it. But I understand the "me" generation thing. I just go by the old saying:
> 
> "The key to happeness is not about getting what you want, but being satisfied with what you have."
> 
> I just think that there are too many peiople that will use any excuse to get a refund. Even if what they contracted (paid) for, is fulfilled. Albeit late or not exactly as promised. Do you really want the USPS to deliver birds from California to Ohio for free, if they are late but delivered healthy birds? Because that is exactly what you are saying. They could easily (and in some cases do), not guarantee anything. Or even discontinue the service completely. But I guess that would be okay with you, as long as you get your $46.27 back this time. To hell with the future and ability to send birds across the country at a completely fair price. Try sending them on a plane and having to pick them up at the airport (even if you could). Or try sending them by any other means for that price. Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a fight or put anyones thoughts on the matter down. I'm just saying how I look at it. I have been told by a couple of flyers, that about 8 out of 10 times, they have got their money back from USPS shipping, due to lateness. Yet, never had any dead, sick or injured birds delivered to them by USPS.


yes I have had dead birds delivered to me. If you say you will do x as a business then you better deleiver it or you will go under. Think about it there is more than just us pigeon people sending birds through the mail . Look how many chicken,ducks, and other birds get sent each spring through the USPO and if they can't do what they say then "they " need to change there policy.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I want to add a few words to this debate. I have been sending birds for the last 6 years. The people at my post office are friendly and caring. They are interested also. In these six years the birds have always reached their destination on time and in good health. I have heard of one incident that I do believe someone should have gotten their money back. When Becky's box arrived with only one bird and the others were missing. I agree with Conditionfreak on this one. This world is so wrapped up in getting something for nothing and sucking the energy out of others that they have become the back end of a Donkey. Try a little flexibility and kindness. Yes the USPS is a not so good run business. But being an ass, is just making you no better. Funny story about Burger King reminds me of a friend of mine. In college we used to go to the basketball games. Burger King would give you buy one get one free with a ticket stub. My friend would tag along to get the free whoppers from you ticket stub when you bought the first one. He also asked for no pickles or onions. Those people are out there.


----------



## Gnuretiree

conditionfreak said:


> So, if your birds arrive healthy but one day later than promised. You want a ful refund?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> If you go to Burger King and tell them you want a Whopper with no tomato, and they give you one with tomato on it, but now you are two miles down the road. Do you drive back and ask for another, or do you just eat the whopper with the tomato and shrug your shoulders, or remove the tomato and throw it out of the car window? Or are you one of those people that check what's on your sandwich before you leave the parking lot?
> 
> Just curious again.
> 
> I'm one of those people that NEVER asks for something different than what is "normal" on the menu. Such as a Big Mac with no mayonaise, or real butter instead of margarine. I guess I'm just too easy going, but it always tickles me when my family members or friends, say "extra this, or no that" on their orders. Even if I ordered a steak, medium rare, and it comes well done. I just eat it. It's still steak.
> 
> I'm just glad to get something to eat. I imagine about one fifth of the worlds population would be thrilled to have a Big Mac of any kind. Even without the beef on it. But I understand the "me" generation thing. I just go by the old saying:
> 
> "The key to happeness is not about getting what you want, but being satisfied with what you have."
> 
> I just think that there are too many peiople that will use any excuse to get a refund. Even if what they contracted (paid) for, is fulfilled. Albeit late or not exactly as promised. Do you really want the USPS to deliver birds from California to Ohio for free, if they are late but delivered healthy birds? Because that is exactly what you are saying. They could easily (and in some cases do), not guarantee anything. Or even discontinue the service completely. But I guess that would be okay with you, as long as you get your $46.27 back this time. To hell with the future and ability to send birds across the country at a completely fair price. Try sending them on a plane and having to pick them up at the airport (even if you could). Or try sending them by any other means for that price. Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a fight or put anyones thoughts on the matter down. I'm just saying how I look at it. I have been told by a couple of flyers, that about 8 out of 10 times, they have got their money back from USPS shipping, due to lateness. Yet, never had any dead, sick or injured birds delivered to them by USPS.



I think it is important that you understand that I am thinking of getting chocoalte sprinkles on the ice cream you'll be buying me at the end of the racing season. I will make sure that they are applied correctly. I'm thinking a Carvel Vanilla Cone with sprinkles. 

Hugh


----------



## conditionfreak

Some people. Geesh. 

Seriously though. On the remote chance that I have to send you an ice cream. You better hope the USPS does a fantastic job with quick delivery, or else you will be drinking warm milk with melted chocolate covered ants in it.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Walt, my birds end up eating and drinking OK?


----------



## SouthTown Racers

I also wanted to let you know that I will be sending the money via paypal as soon as it transfers into my account. It said it would take 3 days and I did it on friday, so it should be early this week.


----------



## conditionfreak

SouthTown Racers said:


> Walt, my birds end up eating and drinking OK?


Yep. They are doing okay. They are the only two birds in the loft that have not been "out" yet. But they will be shortly.


----------



## Kastle Loft

*Pictures, finally*

Sorry guys - I've been swamped and didn't have time until now to post some photos from my visit up to Walt's last week. He's got an enviable piece of property and a great set-up for our birds. 

And a great security system (see the photos)!

If Walt makes it close to me for training and racing, I'll shoot some more photos then.

The photos are pretty much random - I shot photos of the birds I could see clearly. The only one I sought out was Stub Toe Joe or whatever his name is. I knew you guys would want to see this fella.


----------



## Kastle Loft

BTW, these photos were taken just before the arrival of bbcdon's and maybe Ace in the hole - somewhere in that range. April 26th I think. So if your birds came in after that, then they won't be in these photos.


----------



## Kastle Loft

This dark check white flight, according to Walt, will be the one giving Stubby a run for his money.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Here is the security system:










Here is the back-up security system:










And here is our animal-loving host:


----------



## NayNay

Nice pictures~ thanks for posting.


----------



## bbcdon

Great pics! I love those German Shepherds. Unfortunately you don't see many around here anymore, but they are my favorite.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Great looking birds from everyone and I agree that the piece of property is great!

Walt do you breed the German Shepherds?


----------



## First To Hatch

Wow, great pictures, that is a great place for the birds to come in and land.


----------



## conditionfreak

Good job with the pics, Kastle Loft. Except you should have got my good side. 

I don't breed German Shepherds anymore. They are getting too old. They are just pets now. Except one male is only three years old. I use him for stud service. Three of my GSD's were born in Germany and I imported them to here. They are what is known as "pink papered". In Germany, that is like being AKC here. They are also AKC'd. It is quite a bit of trouble getting them recognized by AKC when imported from overseas. DNA tests. Hip x-rays. Elbow x-rays, and a lot of paperwork and money.

What Kastle Loft didn't get pics of is Bonnie the Rottweiller, loose in the yard. She hates the German Shepherds. She "lives" in that open garage right behind the two lofts you see. He also did not get pics of the two bull mastiffs and the Standard Poodle in the house. I had them shut in my bedroom while his family was visiting. He has a little girl and I didn't want her to get scared. Oh yea, he also did not get pics of my African Grey parrots, which were inside another building. I forgot to show them to his family

In the pic of the German Shepherds (I have five of them), if you look to the left through the fencing. You can barely see some perches of my "forever" loft. It is where I keep birds that are no good for racing or breeding. It is almost all "open", with just a little shelter and I find that the birds that live in there are really really healthy. They get a lot of sunhine and air. I should race out of a loft like that. It is also very good for my Pigeon Lung Disease problem. I wear a mask in other lofts.

He also did not get a pic of my breeding loft on the other side of the yard, which is vinyl sided and attached to the building my parrots are kept in.

That round picnic table in front of the lofts is where the bathing pans go. It is not for picnics.  We have a different table for that, under the overhang (not pictured) attached to the parrot house.

The horse (CoCo) is quite a large horse. About 17 hands high. But as you can see, I am quite a big man standing next to her. I quit measuring my height years ago, but I guess I am about 11'3" tall, or thereabouts.


----------



## Dmax06

Nice pics, I think I see one of mine


----------



## gogo10131

Kastle loft....What kind of camera did you use to take those photos? great pics


----------



## conditionfreak

I am not too good at picking out whose birds when there are so many blue bars and blue checks. The only whites belong to lmorales, and that splash behind the white on the perches might be one of SouthTown Racers birds. Not sure. Probably a hen judging by the look the cock behind her is giving. 

That black white flight on the floor is one of mine.

You can make out one of the pink banded birds on the floor. I forget at the moment, who sent the pink banded birds.

See the pic of pigeons just above the first horse pic. The bird ruffled up in the back left corner? That is band #ARPU 18232. It belongs to "chiggarbait". I had not seen these pics until now. I put that bird in an individual cage yesterday. I handled it and it was a little "light", although it had food in its crop. I had noticed it being "ruffled up" previously and had been keeping an eye on it. The weather had been a little cold last week and I just thought it was the coldness causing it to "ruffle". It is in a cage in a building, and the first thing I did was worm it with a pill. I have read that when a young bird goes "light", 70% of the time it is due to worms. It seems better today, but it is still caged. In case it is something contagious.

Just for info. The "stuff" on the floor is cat litter. I find it keeps things nice and dry.

I will let you know how #18232 comes along.

I have to say that all in all, this is one fine group of good looking youngsters. Any flyer would and should be happy with these in the loft. But time will tell. I can't wait to get them all here, settled, vacinated and training. When I whistle, they all come a runnin'. Supper time. The next birds received, will start being put in the loft on the right. The birds above are in the left loft. There are 40 perches in each loft. I can add another five if I need too.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

alot of blue bars and blue checks. but very nice. i be sending my on the 30th of April. one checks and one chocolate bars.


----------



## raftree3

The white flight bird looking back is "Gnuretiree's" bird. I recognize it's color and can also see its band.


----------



## lmorales4

Man those are some nice birds but those whites will be bringing that trophy back to good ol'e Georgia see you all at the races


----------



## SouthTown Racers

raftree3 said:


> The white flight bird looking back is "Gnuretiree's" bird. I recognize it's color and can also see its band.


You are right, I dont think my birds were there yet when the pics were taken.


----------



## Timber

The BB with the White Spot on his crop is one of my entries...OCALA-1009.....LOL


----------



## NayNay

Is the cool looking bird in the first picture the one that Becky sent in?


----------



## conditionfreak

Yes. I really like that bird. But every time I like a bird, it gets taken by a hawk or doesn't come home from a training toss.

So....I change my mind. I hate that bird.


----------



## NayNay

conditionfreak said:


> Yes. I really like that bird. But every time I like a bird, it gets taken by a hawk or doesn't come home from a training toss.
> 
> So....I change my mind. I hate that bird.


Yes- it is so beautiful that it must be hated.


----------



## First To Hatch

Funny story I have a Fabry cock named "Big Splash" I hated him he was so aggressive!!! Every day when coming home from a toss he'd stand in front of the trap strutting and chasing away every pigeon that tried to trap. I hated him, and then he flew great!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

That's a wonderful picture of Stump Toe Joe! Mind if I show it off to my friends?  I won't take credit for the picture of course.


----------



## Kastle Loft

gogo10131 said:


> Kastle loft....What kind of camera did you use to take those photos? great pics


I think that camera was my Canon 5D Mark II with the 24-105 f/4 lens.


----------



## Kastle Loft

MaryOfExeter said:


> That's a wonderful picture of Stump Toe Joe! Mind if I show it off to my friends?  I won't take credit for the picture of course.


Indeed, show it off all you want. If you want a larger resolution one, let me know - but that size is pretty good for email.

Here is another frame fwiw.


----------



## Dmax06

[/QUOTE]

That bird is way to pretty to race.










I hope.


----------



## raftree3

First To Hatch said:


> Funny story I have a Fabry cock named "Big Splash" I hated him he was so aggressive!!! Every day when coming home from a toss he'd stand in front of the trap strutting and chasing away every pigeon that tried to trap. I hated him, and then he flew great!!!


I constantly have to deal with this. I select for aggressive cocks so I have generations of them. Pain in the neck but I created the problem so I have to deal with it. They fly great though. In training most animals you can use forms of discipline but haven't figured out how to do this with my birds?


----------



## conditionfreak

I went through all of the birds today. Handled them and checked their mouths and throats. Checked how the feathers of the ones I have cut and pulled are doing.

Unfortunately, here are the results.

The sick list now includes the following birds:

ARPU #18232 blue check: very light, but hanging in there. I am treating it with a medication called 20/10. More on that later. Plus it gets in its water, vitamins, ACV and probiotics.

Added to the sick list today:

OGN #3339 blue bar. Slightly light. Just not robust. Clean throat. Eating and drinking.

MTZ #2519 dakr check. Slightly light. Just not robust. Clean throat. Eating and drinking.

NEPLS #4749 blue bar. Clean throat. Very light. Don't know if eating and drinking. Worried about this one.

NEPLS #5505 blue bar. Clean throat. Very light. Don't know if eating and drinking. Worried about this one.

All five of the above birds are now in individual cages. I have just ordered from Siegels Pigeon Supply, some additional things I can give the birds to hopefuly bring them up to speed.

As to the rest of the birds, they all seem fine.

Stump Toe Joe is still a man amongst boys. He feels like a two year old cock bird, and acts like it.

AU-CIRPC-0091 grizzle, has the last two flights on its right wing backwards. They overlap and can't be put in the right order. I might cut and pull them to see if they grow back "in order". I will try to take a pic of them tomorrow. Hard to explain, but should not be a problem for racing.

Most of the brids are just "normal" feeling for young birds. There are three or four that feel superior. Next time I do this, I will list them.

Right now I am trying to figure out what is up with the five birds being light. I just ordered several miedications from Siegels and should have them in a couple of days.

Right now, I am hand feeding those that need it, and giving vitamins, ACV, probiotics and 20/10, which is an antibiotic. I also wormed 18232 and will the rest of them tomorrow.

I talked with my local vet and he said he could do nothing with pigeons except treat them for wounds and x-ray them In other words, he can not determine what the problem is. He is an old timer but has little experience with birds. He gave me the names and phone number of two doctors at Ohio State University that he says are experts on pigeons. I don't know what I will do with that info. But I am worried about something contagious, obviously.

If you have any ideas about how to determine what the problem is, let me know. I guess I meed a microscope. I do not have anyone near here I can give a poop sample to.


----------



## Matt M

Walt what product do you use to worm them with?


----------



## raftree3

conditionfreak said:


> I went through all of the birds today.
> 
> AU-CIRPC-0091 grizzle, has the last two flights on its right wing backwards. They overlap and can't be put in the right order. I might cut and pull them to see if they grow back "in order". I will try to take a pic of them tomorrow. Hard to explain, but should not be a problem for racing.
> 
> 
> Be interested to see the picture. I think pulling them might be the thing to do. Suppose I'd pull both wings the same. Not saying it couldn't be...just sounds interesting. Don't want it flying backwards. Good luck!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I suggest using Quest moxidectin gel for horses. A whole tube of gel makes 5.5 gallons. It cleans them out of everything and is safe to use year-round during any occasion. Supossedly better/safer than ivermectin and cheaper too.


----------



## Kastle Loft

MaryOfExeter said:


> I suggest using Quest moxidectin gel for horses. A whole tube of gel makes 5.5 gallons. It cleans them out of everything and is safe to use year-round during any occasion. Supossedly better/safer than ivermectin and cheaper too.


I've used that a couple of times now. Hard to tell if it works since I'm not doing stool samples. I mixed a tube with 8 gallons of water, tho. Do you give yours for one day? But it's cheap and comes highly recommended by the likes of frank McLaughlin.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Kastle Loft said:


> I've used that a couple of times now. Hard to tell if it works since I'm not doing stool samples. I mixed a tube with 8 gallons of water, tho. Do you give yours for one day? But it's cheap and comes highly recommended by the likes of frank McLaughlin.


I was told to mix 6.5 gallons in the winter when they drink less or 5.5 in the summer when they drink more  So that's what I've been doing. Yes I only give it for a day, or two if I didn't take the water out the day before to get them thirsty. Then treat again in 10-12 days I think? I need to go back and check haha


----------



## conditionfreak

Matt M said:


> Walt what product do you use to worm them with?


I use the below as I like to completely control how much they actually receive and to know for sure they got the correct amount. These are individual pills I put down their throat. But with so many birds now, it is a lot of work and I have jsut ordered something I can put in their drinking water.










Here is the antibiotic I have been using. We shall see if it works.


----------



## conditionfreak

I am convinced that the problem in the loft, is e-coli. Not positive, but convinced.

I have ordered from Ganus Lofts, a product called VitaPro 5 in 1. Which I am told should help. I also ordered another drug that is for individual use, for various conditions, such as e-coli.

I requested 2 day air via UPS, When I get the VitaPro 5 in 1, I am going to treat the entire loft.

I'm still doing what I can for the five light birds. I am really worried about three of them. Not so much about the other two.

I really hate to say this, but if ARPU 18232, NEPLS 4749 and NEPLS 5505 make it. It will be a miracle. I am sorry.

Oh, forgot to mention that I am changing the water three times a day. That is the main route for any contagious diseases.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Sounds like you are going over and above to try and maintain the health. I'm sure it's tough with birds coming in from everywhere. 

You might want to check out Frank McLaughlin's website and read what he says about something called Virkon S. I actually just ordered some to keep in my supplies.


----------



## PigeonVilla

conditionfreak said:


> I use the below as I like to completely control how much they actually receive and to know for sure they got the correct amount. These are individual pills I put down their throat. But with so many birds now, it is a lot of work and I have jsut ordered something I can put in their drinking water.




Maybe you can contact this guy John Kazmierczak from trenton NJ hes not only a pigeon guy(Copper Beech Loft) but a DVM too and may be able to give you some tips on the birds that are going light. He even holds seminars on pigeons http://www.gurnays.net/index.html
heres his contact info from his website :

Here's how to get in touch with me:
Telephone: (609) 771-0995
Fax: (609) 771-1193
Email: [email protected] 
I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## ERIC K

On the days your not add medicine I would put a TBL spoon of bleach in a gal. of water for the other birds. If you don't want to use bleach try ,novasan or a tsp of iodine.
Helps control the spread of anything.
If you have a turkey baster cut the end off alittle so you can tub feed the birds . wet some high protein pellets into something you can draw into the tub add some powdered vitamins(a pinch will do) add some minerals , add tsp honey, add pro-biotics.
Mix well till it very easy to suck in the baster. Roll each bird in a towel just so the head sticks out ( its easy to hold that way) open beak ,insert baster 1 1/2 inches down , don't bend the tonge back, fill crop . Do this 2or 3 times a day for sick birds. I feel its their only hope. 
My guess and its only a guess is the underlying issue you have is Circo Virus.
I lost 5 this year to the same symptoms . The rest of mine are fine.


----------



## conditionfreak

I order the "5 in 1 Treatment" and the "Lifesaver Capsules" from Ganus today. They can be found on this link:

http://vitakingproducts.com/storefronta.htm Click on "antibiotics" on the left column.

Anyone have any experience with the "Lifesaver Capsules"? The "5 in 1 Treatment" comes highly recommended by a couple of local flyers here.

I asked for (and paid extra for) rush delivery.


----------



## Gnuretiree

AU-CIRPC-0091 grizzle, has the last two flights on its right wing backwards. They overlap and can't be put in the right order. I might cut and pull them to see if they grow back "in order". I will try to take a pic of them tomorrow. Hard to explain, but should not be a problem for racing.

Did you get the picture? What did you finally decide to do about it?


----------



## conditionfreak

Didn't get the pics yet. I have decided to cut the lst two flights on both wings. Then pull them 7 days later. But I suspect they will grow out the same they are now. It feels as if the feather shoots come out from incorrect locations on the one wing.

We won't know until the new feathers come back in.

But again, I do not believe this will be a problem with racing. Possibly though. I will show you with the pics, when able. I will not cut and pull until you see the pics. I need help holding the wing open for the pics, and I was all alone today.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Backwards as in the underside of the feather is showing from the top, or the feather is curved against the others?


----------



## drifter

Doesn't sound if a lot can be done about E-coli. Here's an interesting article written by a DVM. http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetusa/drdavidmarx/ecoli.cfm


----------



## Crazy Pete

Frank says he gives the birds Virkon S not sure I would. I did do some reading about it and some fire departments use it, they say it will contain most bio hazard spills. So I think it would be a good thing to sterilize the loft with.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Not a fan of giving bleach in drinking water. IMO, it can only harm them in the long run. Not familiar with Virkon S, although I have read threads here where it was discussed as almost a miracle supplement. I will research it.


----------



## Crazy Pete

The 3 birds that you don't think will make it, are their crops still full of liquid?
Dave


----------



## ERIC K

David E. Marx D.V.M.

Golden Valley Pet 
and Pigeon Clinic
2707 NW 60th Ave.
Norman, OK 73072 
1-900-737-MARX 


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Dr. David Marx, DVM,
is probably America's best know pigeon veterinarian. An accomplished racing pigeon flyer, he was the founding president and a two-term president of the Association of Pigeon Veterinarian's.

In 1992 he began a monthly column in the Racing Pigeon Digest on pigeon health matters and issues, which are now edited and compiled in a handy reference book. 


Health Articles
E.coli in Young Birds 
Difficulties with Eggs and Babies 
Spraddle-Legged Squabs 
Getting Ready To Pair Up 
Holding And Switching Eggs 
Young Birds Dying In The Nest Early 
Your Medicine Cabinet ( For Pigeons ) 
The "Miricle" Of Chlorine 
Paratyphoid And It's Allies 
Considerations during breeding 
Stagnant Fluid in the Crop 
Early Failure To Servive 
Hygiene in the Shipping Compartments
and Crates 
Streptococcal Infection in Pigeons 
Medications: Things to Avoid 
Preparing for the flying season (old birds) 
Pseudomembranous Stomatitis 
Winter Time 
Resistant Forms 
Medication During Flying 


» The "Miricle" Of Chlorine 


The addition of common household bleach to the drinking water does, indeed, have beneficial effects on pigeon health.

This seems a little weird since the drinking of cholrinated water has negative implications in human health, especially with suggestions that it may be incriminated in the increased rate of cancer.

Chlorine is a strong chemical which binds to most organic molecules and can change their chemical identity, making some non-toxic compounds become toxic. 

Personally, I use a filter on my drinking water which removes chlorine; but my pigeons drink a lot of it with what I percieve as beneficial effects. NEVER PUT ANYTHING ELSE IN THE DRINKING WATER AT THE SAME TIME AS CHLORINE.

The ususal method of treating the drinking water is to add 1 to 2 teaspoonsful of common household bleach, such as Clorox or Purex, to each gallon of water. The amount varies depending on the temperature. When it is hot the chlorine leaves the water faster, so use more; when it is cold, it leaves the water slowly so use less. 

Chlorine is a very strong disinfectant and keeps the water-transmission of disease organisms to a minimum. Most diseases of pigeons can be spread via the drinking water, so the judicious use of a disinfectant can prevent some of the things that our pigeons may be exposed to. 

There may be a hidden benefit as well: the increased consumption of chlorine, which in turn is eliminated by the kidneys, produces a more acid urine. The urine is excreted along with the feces.(it is the white cap on the feces) This net result is a more acidic dropping. Salmonella, and other bacteria, dislikes an acidic environment. 

This may decrease the environmental proliferation of the bacteria, making it less likely for pigeons to contract an infective dose. This is theory, and not proven scientific fact, so thake it for what it is worth. I have given it a lot of thought and concluded that this is why lofts that deal with paratyphoid do better after treatment, if the birds are kept on this chlorinated water. 

I handled convention race birds this last spring/summer. The only thing that I did for the birds was to keep them on chlorinated water. Mine was the only loft that experienced no sick pigeons. Is that coincidence? I think it probably isn't. 

I also theorize that drinking this chlorinated water has a negative influence on the trichomonads in the oral cavity. I need to do some simple research to confirm this but, in my mind, it should have some effect on the numbers of these organisms. It at least will minimize the water transmission of trichomonas; and this is the main route of spread. 

Remember: NEVER PUT ANYTHING ELSE IN THE WATER AT THE SAME TIME AS CHLORINE. IT WILL PROBABLY NEUTRALIZE THESE COMPOUNDS OR RENDER THEM TOXIC TO THE BIRDS . When wanting to give vitamins or a treatment for coccicia, worms, or trichomonas, etc., simply leave out the chlorine for those days and then resume when the dosing is completed.

Household bleach should not be considered a treatment, but only a preventive measure.

Dr. David E. Marx D.V.M.







Site Map | Guestbook | Links Program | Links | Terms & Conditions| Advertising Rates | Web Design | Contact
Product List 
© 1999 - 2007 PigeonNetwork.com. All rights reserved.
No part of this web site may be reproduced or transmitted in any form or by any means, electronic or mechanical, including photocopying, recording, or by any information storage or retrieval system, without prior permission in writing from the copyright holder 
Site Design by: raydelaney.net


----------



## conditionfreak

PigeonVilla said:


> Maybe you can contact this guy John Kazmierczak from trenton NJ hes not only a pigeon guy(Copper Beech Loft) but a DVM too and may be able to give you some tips on the birds that are going light. He even holds seminars on pigeons http://www.gurnays.net/index.html
> heres his contact info from his website :
> 
> Here's how to get in touch with me:
> Telephone: (609) 771-0995
> Fax: (609) 771-1193
> Email: [email protected]
> I look forward to hearing from you.


I sent him an email yesterday, with all of the specifics in detail. No response yet received yet. But that is not much time for him to get back to me. Hopefully he will and has a suggestion or two.


----------



## PigeonVilla

conditionfreak said:


> I sent him an email yesterday, with all of the specifics in detail. No response yet received yet. But that is not much time for him to get back to me. Hopefully he will and has a suggestion or two.


 I hope so too because I know someone that knows him first hand and he is very good and into pigeons and is good at what he knows and does for the pigeon world .


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I prefer vinegar to chlorine. If you use city water there's enough chlorine in it already.


----------



## Crazy Pete

MaryOfExeter said:


> I prefer vinegar to chlorine. If you use city water there's enough chlorine in it already.


City water, now there is a true country girl.
Dave


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Walt, I have to commend you on your dedication to sponsoring this years PT Classic. From reading these updates I'm wondering if your hands are full right now or if your still willing to take new entries? My two that I would like to send can be shipped Monday or later if you need the extra time. Just let me know.


----------



## conditionfreak

Thanks. Here is what is currently going on.

First of all. I have added another bird to the sick list. It is caged and being treated like the other five. It is Zeppelin #6.

The birds on the sick list, are all still alive. But no improvements. One of those I wasn't too worried about, has gotten worse.

I want to mention that I have four lofts on my property. Two have been reserved for the PT Classic birds. The only loft I have sickness in, is the one loft with PT Classic birds in it. We all knew that getting birds from all over the country, would inevitably result is some kind of sickness. It happened to Flapdoodle the last two years, and it has happened to me (us) this year. I am not one who has planned and prepared, to host a one loft event. I am doing my best. But I feel terrible about the sick birds that may, or may not, recover.

Any more birds I receive for this event, are going to be put into the second PT Classic loft. That way, they will have to come up with their own problems for me. But at least they will not be exposed to whatever is going on in Loft #1. Loft #1 would have a total of 38 birds in it, if the six sick birds were not in individual cages.

I am in a really bad mood today, about pigeons.

The meds I ordered from Ganus Family loft, is due to arrive on Tuesday. I paid an extra$20.00 more on the shipping charges, to have them sent guaranteed two day delivery via UPS. I placed the order on Thursday. I received an email from Ganus Lofts, telling me it is scheduled for delivery on Tuesday. That is five days. Not two. They state that UPS does not count Sat and Sun as working days. Even though I often get packages on Saturdays, from UPS. Once even on a Sunday.

The really sick birds might not last until Tuesday.  And even if they do, they are going to be very very bad by then, I think.

I am also in a very bad mood because of my Old BIrd season starting today. Well, almost starting.

I bought what was described as a complete Benzing G2 clocking system, from Siegels. I also purchased 120 Benzing Pro Chip electronic bands. I ordered them on the phone from Siegels. I was told they were better, and slightly cheaper, than the old BR cip rings from Benzing. Sounded all good to me.

I called my club President to find out when I could get my birds "logged into the system", or, in other words "assigned". I had removed the old Unikon chip bands and put on the new Benzing chip bands. I was instructed to call another member who does the assigning of chip bands, for us all. He told me to come two hours early to the Saturday night shipping, for out first race tomorrow (Sunday). I did.

When I got there, he told me that my "complete system" did not have the appropriate cable to connect my clocking system to the computer. He said I had to buy it from Siegels separately. So we had to wait until another flyer came an hour later, and borrow his cable connector. Not too bad.

But then, I (we) found out the the clubs computer system, will not accept the "new" Benzing chip bands, unless my club buys an updated version for about 400 or $500 dollars. It was suggested to me to send my Pro chip rings back and exchange them for the older BR rings. This was all new to me as I have never used Benzing electronic products before. Always Unicon, or manual clocks in my past.

Then I was informed by my club, that a check I wrote them for last seasons young bird fees and dues, could not be cashed. As I had made it out to my club (per the club secretary, if memory serves me correctly), and not to the individual that handles our money. So, I owe that money, plus this seasons fees and dues. Fair enough, as long as they give me back the old check. That has not happened yet.

Then, to top it all off. My club cancells tomorrows race, due to so many lofts not being "ready" Only two of us had our birds ready for the first race of the year. Everyone else said they hadn't had time to train, and had only had their birds down the road a couple of times.

As far as training goes. My birds were ready. I actually had them out to the first 150 mile station Thursday, and they beat me back home. Even though I was trying to beat them, and it is almost a straight shot to my house, at a regular 55 mph. A few places are 35 and 25, but not many, and not for long.

Since my chip rings could not be "assigned", I would not have been able to race tomorrow anyway. But If my chip rings "could" have been assigned, the race was cancelled anyway. Due to guys not getting their birds ready.

Did I mention, that for some reason, our first races of the year (a 100 mile and a 150 mile on the same day), do not count towards average speed? I don't know why, but I suspect that has a lot to do with many not prepared to ship today.

I am ready to quit racing pigeons after this year, I think. Very frustrated for sure. Last year I had to drive an hour and a half, to my shipping and knock offs, one way. Back to back days. This year I have to drive an hour and 20 minutes to my new club. One way. I went there today, for no reason. Other than to be told they ain't ready, and I ain't able, to race.

Not once in my two phone calls with Siegels Pigeon Supply, was it mentioned about the Pro Chip Rings, not being able to be used with an older Benzing system. No one from my club mentioned it also. I guess I was just "supposed to know". More on the birds in a couple of minutes.


----------



## conditionfreak

I wanted to address the wing thing on CIRPC #0091.

I still did not have anyone to help with taking photoes of the wing, so I did it by myself. The bird would not cooperate. I know this looks like an easy fix, but it ain't. The end flight feather has grown crooked so that it goes behind the flight feather next to it. When I put it back into "place", after the bird flies, it is back like in the photo below. After I took this photo, I cut the last two flight on both wings, and will pull those cut feather in 7-10 days. That may or may not fix the situation. In either event, I think the bird can still compete effectively. The last few feathers just don't mix correctly. I am unsure if I need to do womething with the third and fourth feathers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

What is a Pro Chip ring? I'm sorry you're having such a bad day! I'd be upset too! What kind of clocks do they have vs. what you have?


----------



## conditionfreak

My new club uses any Benzing clocking system I believe there are the Express, the M1 and the G2 types within the Benzing system. In my "other" or former club, we used the Unicon system. I believe they ony have one type of system.

With the Unicon system, you leave the clock at home, and just bring a sealed "module" to the club. It kind of looks like a mans wallet, with no way to open it. With any Benzing system, you bring the clock itself to the club.

All Benzing systems can use the BR chip rings. But they have come out with a new chip ring they call the "Pro Chip" electronic ring. It is supposed to be cheaper and better. That is what Siegels recommeded to me and what I purchased. But the club system would have to be upgraded to accept them (I now know). Once the club system is upgraded, it can accept either the BR ring or the Pro Chip ring. But our club is not going to spend 4 or 5 hundred dollars to upgrade, ever. I think. Unless they absolutely have too.

I have both an entire Unicon system, with bands. And an entire Benzing (G2) system, with Pro Chip bands. Which I have to either send the Pro Chip rings back to Siegels and exchange them for their older electronic (PR0 chip) rings. Which are a little more expensive. Not to mention having to pay shipping charges to them and back to me, after having already paid for shipping of the Pro Chip rings that I currently have.

Plus, I have paid extra monies to Ganus Lofts for 2 day delivery of the meds I ordered, which will arrive in five days, not two. And shipping of meds I ordered from Siegels, which I also do not have yet.

All told, I have spent about two hundred bucks in the last few days, just on meds. That does not count the just under a grand, I have spent on the Benzing clocking system. Which I still have to buy additional items to make it work.

I am frustrated to no end. 

I will be better tomorrow. 

It could be worse. I could have a loft full of sick birds....Oh, wait....krap....


----------



## drifter

Walt, sounds as if Murphy's law is shadowing you, things will get better.


----------



## conditionfreak

They better. Or I will blame it all on my wife. (That is what I usually do)


----------



## drifter

Hey, we appreciate your efforts, without you there would be no PT Classic. We know you're working with a difficult situation.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

I appreciate the update..I'll wait until the 30th to ship mine. That will give you some extra time to get everything back in order. I knew hosting this event was not going to be a picnic but had no idea of all the added costs of meds you would have to buy (with express shipping) add to that cost of vaccinations, feed, grit and vitamins and supplements and you've spent a small fortune before you have even begin road training. I don't know if $10 per bird really covers your cost. But I'll make sure my entries are as healthy as can be before I ship them.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

@JaxRacingLofts im with you too. i be sending my pigeon on the 30th too. hope by then all yb will be health.


----------



## g-pigeon

Sorry to hear about all these problems Walt. I hope thing get better.


----------



## conditionfreak

I didn't mention the money because it is a problem. It is not. I mentioned it because someone else may hold this thing next year, and I wanted to let them know how it can be.

My main frustration is what I said long before I received the first bird. Being responsible for someone elses property, is a daunting task. If I lose one of my birds, it is just a small heartbreak. But If I lose someone elses bird. It is a huge heartbreak to me.

I speak from experience that when you send a bird to a one loft event, and the bird dies or gets lost. All that goes through your mind is "what did the guy do wrong". My bird was healthy and happy when I sent it. Now, this clown lost my bird or made my bird sick.

Now, I know not everyone here thinks that. But some do or will. That is human nature. When my bird died on Flapdoodles landing board last here (got its toenail caught on a piece of wire on the landing board, and died from hanging upside down), I went through these emotions. When I sent two birds to a one loft event a couple of years ago, and they both got lost before the first race, I was thinking these things also. (that time, out of 166 entries, only six made it to the last race)

If I can not get ahold of this sickness, this is going to be bad. Not every bird will get sick, as some are just more resilient. But I suspect more will. I'm still waiting on the meds I ordered. I sent a nasty email to Ganus, asking why I paid extra for two day delivery and it is actually going to take five days. I could have got the stuff quicker than five days, at USPS first class rate. Possibly even at UPS Ground rate.

Oh well. Time will tell if this is a bust or a boom.


----------



## spirit wings

..Im sure all do understand the risks . it only takes one bird coming in to spread something. I usually do not think using antibiotics for just in case senerio is good..but in this instance maybe charge a bit more perch fee for meds to give each bird when it arrives?..then flock treat everyone at the end.?


----------



## First To Hatch

Don't feel so bad when your getting birds from a lot of different people it is inevitable to get sickness, last year when I received birds from 6 people I had sickness.


----------



## conditionfreak

I am encouraged today. Just left the sick birds, and they all of a sudden are eating and drinking strongly. They are still light, but I think they have weathered through whatever the problem is/was. With them eating and drinking like I just observed, I am encouraged. I was force feeding them up until this morning Now, it seems is not necessary. But....time will tell.

I have run out of the 20/10 antibiotic. Awaiting more meds from both Ganus and Siegels Pigeon Supply.

The birds in the loft all seem good.


----------



## conditionfreak

John Kazmierczak DVM (the guy PigeonVilla suggested I consult) just called me. We had a long discussion about the sickness and running a one loft race situation. He believes that my (our) problem is Circo Virus, as suggested by another on here. He says that what I have done with the sick birds thus far, is about all I can do and is the right things to do.

But he recommends that I "bomb" the lofts with what is called "Oxine AH. He says it is an aerosol bomb that kills or controls circo virus. He suggests two or three times a week, and you can do it with the birds in the loft. He states that circo virus is always present but only takes hold of birds that are "down" for other reasons, such as stress from being shipped, or young birds being stressed from being picked on or moved away from their parents, etc.

He also stated that one of the most often underlying causes of many sickness problems is Canker. Which if it is the wet kind, can not be observed with eyesight. He suggests I treat for canker every few weeks.

He is going to call me tomorrow and give me a phone number where I can get the Oxine AH stuff. He also recommended a book and a web site that he believes has great and up to date info on pigeon health and diseases. He has volunteered to help me through this one loft thing and told me I could call him directly anytime I need help or guidance. 

What a nice guy, and apparently very knowledgeable. He told me many things and I scribbled them down as fast as I could. He gave me the phone number of a friend of his, that is a Pigeon Disease Specialist, Paul Miller.

The book he recommeded is The Flying Vets Pigeons Health Management. The web site is AustralianPigeonCompany.com. Not sure I have them spelled correctly, but should be able to google them easily enough.

The important thing is, that he suggests I have done everything correctly except I did not prepare the loft with the Oxine AH prior to putting the birds in it. I feel better about that.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I have that book and it's a good one. A lot of his articles can be found on his website as well.


----------



## ERIC K

if it is the Circo Virus all of the birds should have been exposed by now. The good news is that they have a good immune system and the chance they will not get sick with a secondary problem. 

I can feel your pain I lost 5 Ybs this year to this and know you are doing a great job taking care of these YB. 

The Australian Pigeon company sells a blood test kit for this but I couldn't find it on the web site. Don't think it would be necessary now. 

I have e-mailed Dr. Walker before and got an answer to my question the next day. Sounds like you found the right guy to help you here in the U.S. too.
Good luck


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Colin walker will be a guest @ the 30th dixie convention hosted by my club north atlanta we still have slots open for dixie race its going to be great also my birds will be leaving in the am condition so be read. I am a handler for the dixie and I have room


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Colin walker will be a guest @ the 30th dixie convention hosted by my club north atlanta we still have slots open for dixie race its going to be great also my birds will be leaving in the am condition so be read. I am a handler for the dixie and I have room


ready my bag


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Mr. Condition my birds are on there way please let me know when they arrive usps says tomorrow by 3pm guarantee I will be sending you a donation via paypal next week thanks for your time and commitment to this event


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

keep the box I will like them back(birds too)lol!


----------



## dogging_99

Hey Walt, my birds Whoop! & Ass!  were mailed USPS at 4:00 PM they load the truck at 5:00 PM and they should get to you in two days! Wednesday AM I hope , I will donate through PayPal please confirmation there arrival they were hatched on 3/19 thanks for everything your doing.


----------



## conditionfreak

Ready for the arrival of Ass n Whoop. Ha Ha

You should put that in a can and sell it.


----------



## conditionfreak

Two birds received yesterday, in person. None received yesterday or today (Tuesday) by mail.

As previously stated, I ordered some supplies from Siegels Pigeon Supply and Ganus Family Lofts, last Thursday. I did not ask for any quick or special delivery from Siegels. I did pay $20.46 for two day delivery via UPS, from Ganus. That was all last Thursday.

Today I received both packages three hours apart. Both packages were the same size. The Siegels package arrived three hours earlier than the "special" two day UPS package. The Siegels package was sent via USPS Priority Mail. The package from Ganus was sent "two day special delivery" via UPS.

Go figure. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## MaryOfExeter

That's rediculous.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

TODAY my 2 should be there tell me what you think


----------



## conditionfreak

Just picked up birds from Craig, Colorado and Atlanta, Georgia. All four in good condition.

Nomad Lofts: I will give you my thoughts on them later. I have to log them in, cut their flights, show them the water, and generally check them over. Plus my wife is bugging me. She wants to play "free cell" on my computer. (even though she has a lap top of her own)


----------



## dogging_99

Thanks for the heads-up, glad you got that box of Whoop/Ass


----------



## conditionfreak

dogging 99: your two birds are very nice. Big birds and healthy. Probably both cock birds, I would think. I like the one with the most splash on it, the best. But both are real nice.

Nomad Loft: your two birds are probably both hens. Judging by their size. They are healthy and bright eyed. #1717 is a "fighter". She (?) fought me the entire time while I was handling her. When I opened the box, she tried to fly straight up and out of it. I was lucky to catch her, as I was in the kitchen and my wife would of had a fit. I put them in the #2 loft and she immediately went up to the top perch. Even though I had just cut her last two flights on each wing. Your other bird stayed on the floor, just looking around her new home.

All four birds received today, seem nice and healthy. dogging 99's two birds are quite the handfuls.

Three of the four birds drank when I dipped their beaks in the water. Nomad's "fighter" would not. 

Which one is "Whoop"? Or do they take turns? Ha Ha


----------



## conditionfreak

I am "treating" all of the birds (including the sick list birds), with "Ecol-Tonic" from Siegels. Two tablespoons per gallon of water, for two straight days. Then probiotics on the third day. This routine can be continued for up to three weeks if deemed necessary.

It is (allegedly) an anti-bacterial formula that destroys all bacteria. That is why on the third day, they have to receive a probiotic.

I know the problem has been diagonosed as a virus (circo virus), but that is not confimed. I also know that there is a difference between a virus and bacteria. I am going to give this Ecol-Tonic a try. It is supposed to also be good to do once in awhile for a racing team. Just for general health. I can't see any downside for not using it.

Sick list birds are doing well, but not up to speed on their weight yet.

I added a couple of people to the entrant list, as a couple have dropped out in the last few days. I am trying to make this exactly 80 entries. One who dropped out, actually had birds ready but decided to give them to a new flyer in his area. I can't fault that at all. Another had breeding problems. Such is pigeon racing.

We should reach the 80 entry goal. I do not want more than that. It is a square foot equation thing. My two lofts could hold 90 birds IMO. I'm shooting for 80.

I missed last weeks opening day old bird race, because they cancelled it. Now I have to miss this weekends race (first official race) because my grandson has his first little league baseball game in another city (Dayton) and his older brother is having his 12th birthday party. Both on shipping day and there is no one who can ship them for me. But the grandchildren are more important. There will be no interruptions during the young birds season. Unless I get invited to the White House for a beer summit.  (diet Root Beer is more my speed, actually)

I am hoping for heavy rain this Sunday, so the race is put back a week. 

Selfish, I know.


----------



## Xueoo

Mine will be sent next monday or tuesday. They were weaned saturday and eating on their own. I like them older before shipping.


----------



## dogging_99

conditionfreak said:


> dogging 99:
> 
> Which one is "Whoop"? Or do they take turns? Ha Ha


Splash=>Whoop and Solid=>Ass They are the products of a Houben hen BBSP and a gorgeous Van Loon-Super champion BC, these breeders were gifted to me by Rick Nanez, Nanez Family Lofts last December.

I also got from Rick a Snowy Ward Cock white with black tips on the wings and tail feathers, and Aristona/Hekkenklak chocolate frill hen. One of their babies was suffocated as the cock wanted to sit on them too! along with the hen! 

I mention them because the color of the one YB is vary similar to Stump Toe Joe! I don't know what that color is called, I'll post a pic when he's more mature, very unique color/pattern.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

dogging_99 said:


> Splash=>Whoop and Solid=>Ass They are the products of a Houben hen BBSP and a gorgeous Van Loon-Super champion BC, these breeders were gifted to me by Rick Nanez, Nanez Family Lofts last December.
> 
> I also got from Rick a Snowy Ward Cock white with black tips on the wings and tail feathers, and Aristona/Hekkenklak chocolate frill hen. One of their babies was suffocated as the cock wanted to sit on them too! along with the hen!
> 
> I mention them because the color of the one YB is vary similar to Stump Toe Joe! I don't know what that color is called, I'll post a pic when he's more mature, very unique color/pattern.


Get a picture of that chocolate frill! Indigo is my favorite color and zipper frills are even better  I have a zip frill grizzle on my YB team this year. HAD an indigo frill from another flier but it was pretty darn old when I got it, solid chalky white cere, bright eyes. The oldest a 2012 hatch could be I'm assuming. It was too much of a firecracker and either got lost or killed.


----------



## dogging_99

MaryOfExeter said:


> Get a picture of that chocolate frill! Indigo is my favorite color and zipper frills are even better  I have a zip frill grizzle on my YB team this year. HAD an indigo frill from another flier but it was pretty darn old when I got it, solid chalky white cere, bright eyes. The oldest a 2012 hatch could be I'm assuming. It was too much of a firecracker and either got lost or killed.


What Color is this?


----------



## dogging_99

These two were nest mates Salt & Pepper 
The Hen is Black and white splash the Cock is blue bar check.


----------



## conditionfreak

Link to a thread I started about Oxine AH (Animal Health)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/oxine-ah-animal-health-61083.html#post664700


----------



## conditionfreak

Okay. This has nothing to do with the PT Classic, Pigeons, or even fowl. But I thought it was funny.


----------



## honeyrobber

LOVE IT. The writer could have done better on the dog side by not repeating the same line. Not everything can be your favorite. I am not a cat person. Cats and birds do not mix. I will keep the birds and the dog.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I wanted to send my birds 2 weeks ago but I have been abit under the weather, Bronchitis. Those 2 birds are way to old so you will have to give me another week or two. 
Thanks, Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter

That was the point, dogs act so happy about everything like it's always their favorite. Seen that before and it's still funny  I like cats but got rid of the last one when it went through my trap door and killed my rollers.


----------



## conditionfreak

Please make sure I have you listed as having received your birds. Let me know if I missed you. Because I log them in when they arrive, but on some I only have your name and not your "screen names". I could just post the actual names and ask, but I don't like putting others full names "out there".

So please check this list and if I missed you, send me a PM and let me know your name and your "screen name". Thanks. I will update this list with actual band numbers later.

Flapdoodle
conditionfreak------------birds received
Xueoo
Crazy Pete
Lmorales4----------------birds received
ace in the hole-----------birds received
Kastle Loft---------------birds received
Thunderbird Racing
g-pigeon----------------birds received
loonecho----------------birds received
Timber------------------birds received
rackerman
grifter------------------birds received
Ashby Lofts-------------birds received
ceee0237
JaxRacingLoft
Mike Ganus (allegedly)
monsoon
Matt M-----------------birds received
Nomad Lofts------------birds received
k2rmx.rob
hillfamilloft-------------birds received
Lovebirds--------------birds received
mtripoh
FT 33
Dmax06--------------- birds received
Happy
pigeon racer
bbcdon----------------birds received
West
SouthTownRacers------birds received
Ssyybfamloft
chiggarbait-------------birds received
MaryofExeter-----------birds received
Gnuretiree--------------birds received
beaverbandit
gogo10131-------------birds received
NayNay----------------birds received
HmoobH8wj
dogging99--------------birds received
DBurt------------------birds received


----------



## Matt M

Wow less than 1/2 the people have shipped birds so far. I thought it would be more considering it's almost May already, time sure flies!!!


----------



## conditionfreak

Some of you might remember that a life long friend of mine, Don Campbell, who races birds in the Cleveland, Ohio area. Offered to donate a premium young bird to the winner of the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic. A couple of you wanted to know if this would be a late hatch of this year, or a young bird next spring.

I talked with Don today and we decided that the best thing would be for him to raise the bird now, so that it could be a breeder for the PT Classic winner to have to breed from next spring. So that is how it is going to be. He is putting the two parents to be, together now. To raise the "prize" bird. I will get the bird and keep it until I ship the winners bird/s back to whomever it is, and include this "prize bird" in the same shipping container as the PT Classic winning bird.

A few notes about this prize bird and Don Campbell.

Don was recently mention in the Pigeon Digest April 1st Special Breeders Edition, on page 92. The Racing Pigeon Digest 2011 Digest North American Continental Awards includes AU, IF and CU members. Don is listed under the heading of 2011 Digest Ace Young Bird Lofts, Division 5 (average 151 to 300 birds). Don does not fly old birds (although he is going to soon). He is the 4th place award winner in that division. As stated earlier, this includes more than just the AU. It also includes the IF and the CU. It is quite an honor, IMO. Notice he does well at 103 miles or 338 miles. 










Don last year, gave me a pair of birds to breed from. The Cock bird is known here as "Atom Bomb". "Atom Bomb" was pictured in a Racing Pigeon Digest issue last year. My "Atom Bomb" bred the winner of the 2011 P T Classic (the winner being owned by "rackerman").

Don is right now putting the mother of "Atom Bomb" (an eleven flight hen that won the 2010 OCR race in the Cleveland area, which is a big money race in that area), together with a son of the bird pictured below (The Perfect Cock), to breed the "prize" young bird for the winner of the 2012 PT Classic.

Here is the Perfect Cock, pictured in the April 1st Special Breeders Edition of the Racing Pigeon Digest, on page 8.










To make it perfectly clear. The "prize" young bird that Don is going to give to this years PT Classic winner, will be off of his eleven flight OCR winner hen, that bred last years PT winner. Bred with a beautiful cock bird, that is a son of The Perfect Cock pictured here.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## Ashby Loft

Outstanding. Thanks to You and Don.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Wow!! I totaly forgot about this prize!!


----------



## Kastle Loft

That's a very potent line of birds. What a great and generous offer. Hope I win!!!

I'm getting some birds from the same line this summer. They'd go well together


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Wow, can't wait to see what the prize looks like! 
So have you heard from the supposed Ganus?


----------



## conditionfreak

I have not. I am positive it was a joke. I sent the real Ganus an email and asked him about it. He never responded.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Matt M said:


> Wow less than 1/2 the people have shipped birds so far. I thought it would be more considering it's almost May already, time sure flies!!!


recount 1/2 have shipped actually 22 out of 40


----------



## conditionfreak

Nomad_Lofts said:


> recount 1/2 have shipped actually 22 out of 40


Yea, I updated it.


----------



## bbcdon

conditionfreak said:


> I have not. I am positive it was a joke. I sent the real Ganus an email and asked him about it. He never responded.


I would think that since he is into marketing pigeons, that he would have at least responded to your email out of courtesy.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

I have emailed him before asking about birds for sale and it takes quite some time for him to get back to you....guess he is a busy guy. Bet he can afford a secretary.


----------



## conditionfreak

Really think it was someone just messing around. Ganus would not enter this competition without contacting me via PM. No way, no how.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Your friend must be one heck of a guy to offer such a bird for free. Just curious if he wins who gets the bird?
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Crazy Pete said:


> Your friend must be one heck of a guy to offer such a bird for free. Just curious if he wins who gets the bird?
> Dave


The next person in line


----------



## MaryOfExeter

In that case, that makes room for two more birds. If he hasn't contacted you by now I'd say he's forfeited his spots.


----------



## conditionfreak

Crazy Pete said:


> Your friend must be one heck of a guy to offer such a bird for free. Just curious if he wins who gets the bird?
> Dave


Don Campbell is not participating in the race. He just wants to donate. He is a nice guy (unless you cheat in pigeon racing, then he turns into a monster) 

I cleaned the loft today and caught up all of the birds. I went through them, writing down the band numbers of those I thought looked and felt like the best of the bunch. Also looking for any birds that show signs of going light or being sick. Found none (thank God).

Which in truth, my opinion probably doesn't mean much. The basket will tell the tale.

I'm off to a poker game and late tonight, I will post the list of my "likes".

Here is a hint. The two birds I like the most, just happen to be MY two entries. What a coincidence.  

No seriously, they really are the two I like the most. 

Check tomorrow to see if I liked your bird. If I didn't, like I said. It really doesn't mean much as I don't know much about racing pigeons. I just feed, water, toss, and hope. Anyone could do that.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well if Ganus isn't really Ganus you could offer to let him fly, It would be a hoot if one of us could beat the master.
Dave

Good luck in your game


----------



## conditionfreak

Here are the birds I think would deserve a second look. If you were at an auction and were allowed to handle the birds.

Keep in mind, that the basket decides which birds are good. Not me and my opinion. The list is fairly long. 

In the order I picked them out of the baskets. Random order, and color was not taken into account:

Ocala 1009
Foys 28899 (solid white)
Cirpc 0091 (grizzle, beautiful, and "solid")
Ogn 3337 (splash, and a fighter. Does not like to be handled)
Mtp 2425
OGN 3904
Trc 710 (Stump Joe Joe. But I am worried he might be too big to race well)
Foys 34575
Cov 12245 (tiny hen, blue with brown bars!)
Cirpc 0087 (another fighter that does not like being handled)
Kastle 20 (another tiny hen)
Zepellin 5 (smokey blue in color)
Foys (IF band) 2523
Cov 12203 (black w/flight cock that has a rock hard body, but might be too big also)
Nepls 1802
Nci 189
Cov 12283 (seriously, best bird of the bunch. In hand) (hen)
Nepls 1805

All the rest are just average, in hand, IMO. But one or three of them are sure to prove me wrong.

Have you ever noticed how hard it is to catch the last bird in a crate? I get the feeling they think that all of the birds picked before them, went to a bad fate, and they are determined to not join them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Make Joe fly and turn his size into solid muscle. He'll be fine I'm sure  I've seen some King sized racers whoop butt.


----------



## Happy

Conditionfreak,
Just wanted to let ya know that I will be sending my Two YB's for the PT Race Tues. May 1. Hope they can Race in Ohio??  They already have their PMV Vaccine shot. I would prefer you didn't pull their 9-10 flights, as they won't have them moulted by the race being breed at this late of date & could only have a chance of growing in wrong. 
I've had a very good OB season so far as we have already flown 7 or 8 Races but another 10 to go!!!! Thanks, & Good Luck to All... Happy


----------



## HmoobH8wj

hey walt i send you a pm so check. i send my 2yb today (4/30/12) i also give you the tracking number. keep box to send pigeon back

hope you get it soon thank alot.


----------



## conditionfreak

Happy said:


> Conditionfreak,
> Just wanted to let ya know that I will be sending my Two YB's for the PT Race Tues. May 1. Hope they can Race in Ohio??  They already have their PMV Vaccine shot. I would prefer you didn't pull their 9-10 flights, as they won't have them moulted by the race being breed at this late of date & could only have a chance of growing in wrong.
> I've had a very good OB season so far as we have already flown 7 or 8 Races but another 10 to go!!!! Thanks, & Good Luck to All... Happy


I have talked with Governor Kasich, and he has given permission for your birds to race in Ohio. 

I will not cut and pull their flights.


----------



## drifter

I would guess you can tell a lot more about the birds after you start their training. I hope my birds muscle up and become late bloomers, although at this stage of the game I don't have a lot of hope for them. I hope more of our birds make it through the training period than last years PT birds. At least this race will give me a chance to evaluate my birds. Good luck to all.


----------



## loonecho

conditionfreak said:


> Have you ever noticed how hard it is to catch the last bird in a crate? I get the feeling they think that all of the birds picked before them, went to a bad fate, and they are determined to not join them.


If NEPLS 1805 was the last one out of the basket. She was probably just trying to impress you with how fast and elusive she was, so she could make you "second look" list. I breed for color and smarts! 

JIm


----------



## NayNay

I'm happy to see that one of my birds passed the Walt test.  . But as you said- the basket will show us more. Thanks again for all your efforts.


----------



## Lovebirds

NayNay said:


> I'm happy to see that one of my birds passed the Walt test.  . But as you said- the basket will show us more. Thanks again for all your efforts.


Me too!! lol


----------



## Timber

NayNay said:


> I'm happy to see that one of my birds passed the Walt test.  . But as you said- the basket will show us more. Thanks again for all your efforts.


Same here!!! LOL


----------



## Xueoo

I just left the post office. They will be there tomorrow by 2pm is what i was told.


----------



## conditionfreak

No birds received today. (Tuesday, May 1st)


----------



## conditionfreak

Time for another of my bad jokes:


Three guys died together in a terrible accident. Fortunately, they went
to heaven.

St. Peter says, "We only have one rule here: Don't step on the pigeons, as
they are God's favorite creation."

They enter heaven and see pigeons everywhere, and it's almost impossible
not to step on a pigeon. The first guy accidentally steps on one, and soon
here comes St. Peter with the ugliest woman you've ever seen. St. Peter
chains them together and says, "Your punishment is to be chained to this
ugly woman forever."

The next day the second guy steps on a pigeon, and sure enough, St. Peter
comes with another real ugly woman and chains them together.

Seeing this, the third guy is very, very careful. He goes for months and
doesn't step on any pigeons. Then one day, St. Peter comes along with this
beautiful woman, a blue-eyed blonde, very young and very sexy. He chains
them together and leaves without saying a word.

The man remarks, "Wow! This is great! I wonder what I did to deserve this?"

The Blonde says, "I don't know about you, but I just stepped on a pigeon."


----------



## ace in the hole

That remined me of one I heard about two guys who entered heaven together. The first guy was given an old beat up vw to drive and the second guy a nice new Cadillac. The second guy asked why the first guy didn't get a nice car. He as told what you drive in heaven depends on how faithfull you were to your partner on earth. Some time had passed before the two saw each other again and when they did the first guy asked the one driving the Cadillac why he looked so sad. He said, I just saw my wife and she was driving a moped...


----------



## HmoobH8wj

conditionfreak said:


> No birds received today. (Tuesday, May 1st)


WHAT! you sure?


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, I didn't get a phone call from them. They also did not bring any to my home when they delivered the mail. I checked the tracking number on USPS.com, and all it says is that it was in Utica, MI. yesterday morning.

I know it was guaranteed by 3 pm today. But I think overnight delivery is usually not going to happen. It usually takes at least two days. Even thought mIchingan and Ohio are "neighbors".

I am sure they will arrive tomorrow morning, and they will be fine. I had a couple of birds take five days to arrive, and they were okay.

You will probably be eligible for a refund of shipping costs, due to the guarantee. But again, I just think overnight delivery is too much to ask, of a government agency. The government does little well, IMO.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

alright let me know. name john her


----------



## conditionfreak

We had a heck of a hail storm just now. It was raining, and seventy degrees and then all of a sudden, BAM. Hail failing like crazy. Slightly bigger than a ping pong ball.

My patio was full of water and I couldn't figure it out as it has a good drain in it. So I went out to check the other end of the drain pipe, which goes down hill into the woods. It was draining, but there was just too much water and it couldn't handle it. My place is on a hill and we are no where near any large bodies of water. Thus we do not have flood insurance. I might get some now, as it almost made its way through our patio door. But thankfully it did not.

Anyway, while I was checking the other end of the drain pipe at the woods edge, I saw something moving on the ground. It was a squirrel. I think it got bashed on its head by hail and it was basically "out of it". Just barely moving. I picked it up and put it into a cage and took it into my out building. I put some shelled peanuts in the cage and I am waiting to see if it recovers.

The street is unpassable by traffic. The water is too high. The house next door is flooded. They are in a low part of the land around us. We live in an area of rolling hills. When it was falling, my dogs were scared to death.

My wife is very upset. The hail took its toll on all of her flowers.

Seventy degrees outside and our place is covered in ice. Weird.


----------



## drifter

Better check your roof, you may need a new one. It's always a good idea to notify your insurance company and let them check it out. Sometimes roof damage from a hail storm is not visible to the untrained eye. The older the roof the more likely it'll have damage.


----------



## ERIC K

the PO is not really a government agency, it a hybird, private company which is controlled by government rule and people. The main reason they are in the red is that the controlling agency made them pre fund the retirement plan for years to come . If they go under they will just be bought out by Fed Ex or some other company and you might loose home deleivery and you would get a PO box in town for mail just like Canada.


----------



## drifter

They won't go under, the government is going to bail them out.
http://drinkyourkoolaid.com/usps-gets-33billion-dollar-taxpayer-funded-bailout/


----------



## Happy

*Hap's Birds Off*



conditionfreak said:


> I have talked with Governor Kasich, and he has given permission for your birds to race in Ohio.
> 
> I will not cut and pull their flights.


ConditionFreak, Sure Happy that your Gov. Let my birds fly in Ohio. Was very worried abt. that..... Birds we sent off yesterday eve. (Tues.) You "Should get them on Thurs... Put Call on arrival with your Phone # on the shipping box.
Hope ya don't have too many soccer games that day one of there brothers just won an Overall in a 102mi. 395 Concourse Sprint race last Fri... Ya Hoooo!! 
Thanks, Hap


----------



## HmoobH8wj

did the bird come in today??


----------



## HmoobH8wj

did you get a call or drop off of the bird?? today??


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> did the bird come in today??


Post office called me at 3:40 PM. I picked up your birds one hour later. They are fine.

Very healthy birds. One of them is too pretty to win though.  (just kidding).

Are they nest mates? What color is that real pretty one? Mauve brown bar?

They both drank and are just fine.

I did not received any other birds today. One box was guaranteed by 3 PM yesterday. It is still not here. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

thank. no they not nest mate. the Mauve brown bar is off a blue bar (mom) and a light chocolate bar (dad).













conditionfreak said:


> Post office called me at 3:40 PM. I picked up your birds one hour later. They are fine.
> 
> Very healthy birds. One of them is too pretty to win though.  (just kidding).
> 
> Are they nest mates? What color is that real pretty one? Mauve brown bar?
> 
> They both drank and are just fine.
> 
> I did not received any other birds today. One box was guaranteed by 3 PM yesterday. It is still not here. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Mauve brown bar, now that's a new one   It's an indigo bar.


----------



## conditionfreak

Received birds today from: Jax, Happy Hilton and Xue. Alll are doing well (well, for the half hour they have been here, anyway). Al six birds drank when I dipped their beaks into the waterer. Jax's birds took quite a while to get here.

My post office did not call me and tell me they had birds to pick up. Jax called me and told me his birds were at my post office, so I went their. Then they told me they had three boxes for me, of live birds. I asked whos job it was to call when live birds come in, and the guy said, "they didn't call you?". I said "No, they didn't".

He then asked me if I know what an answering machine is. I stared at him and said, "I'm old,but not that old. As a matter of fact, I'm probably younger than you".

I was pizzed and I said to him, "do you know how many megabytes are in a gigabyte?"

He had no clue of course, and just said he was sorry and would "talk to them".

NOTE: As of two days ago, all birds coming in to me are not going to be "cut and pulled", and will go through normal molts.

Loft #1 (loft on the left), are birds with their last two flight feathers on each wing, cut and pulled. In an attempt to get their molt right for the big race.

Loft #2 (loft on the right), are birds that have not been cut and pulled. They will go through their normal molt. My reasoning is that they are arriving later than the loft #1 birds and cutting and pulling will not give me ample time for training before the season starts.

Hopefully this will work out for us. But as the old saying goes.

Man makes plans and God laughs.


----------



## conditionfreak

Found out that the hail storm we had a couple of days ago. Tore through the top of my breeding loft aviary. Several birds excaped. All were prisoners and I will never see them again. A lot of money (and hopes) went through that hole. 

I'm still going through my records and putting together a list of their band numbers. A couple may go to Cleveland, but some would have to travel to Utah and California to get to their previous homes. That probably will not happen.


----------



## First To Hatch

Any birds born January to April 1st cut and pull 9th and 10th. Any bird born April to early May cut and pull the 8th and 9th because the race season will be over before they get to the 10th so the issue for them is the 8th and 9th.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Loft #1 (loft on the left), are birds with their last two flight feathers on each wing, cut and pulled. In an attempt to get their molt right for the big race.

Loft #2 (loft on the right), are birds that have not been cut and pulled. They will go through their normal molt. My reasoning is that they are arriving later than the loft #1 birds and cutting and pulling will not give me ample time for training before the season starts.

will some yb from loft #2 be as strong as #1 loft?
can they keep up with #1 loft when they race?


----------



## SouthTown Racers

First To Hatch said:


> Any birds born January to April 1st cut and pull 9th and 10th. Any bird born April to early May cut and pull the 8th and 9th because the race season will be over before they get to the 10th so the issue for them is the 8th and 9th.


This is interesting to me. I have never heard it put in black and white like that. If you dont mind me asking, where did you hear this? I also wonder if you can go on the same dates if the ybs have been on extended light???


----------



## drifter

NayNay said:


> I'm happy to see that one of my birds passed the Walt test.  . But as you said- the basket will show us more. Thanks again for all your efforts.


It'll be interesting, at least to me, to see if the offspring of rackerman's Blue Bomber make Walt's list.


----------



## Happy

Thanks for letting us know the birds got there Conditionfreak. Mine only took a day & half if that from Ca.. Course I was a Mailman for 30yrs., so they take extra care of my birds. 
Thanks again, Happy


----------



## First To Hatch

SouthTown Racers said:


> This is interesting to me. I have never heard it put in black and white like that. If you dont mind me asking, where did you hear this? I also wonder if you can go on the same dates if the ybs have been on extended light???


That formula is with 18 hours of light every day until about June 20th. 
What I do is I'll cut the 9th (or 8th assuming it is born after April) in half, 13 days later I will pull. When that feather is half way grown in I will cut the 10th (or 9th assuming it is born after April) in half and pull it in 13 days. That way by the time I get to my 300 mile races (the money races) my birds will have a full wing. The lights will ensure a body moult which mine are going through very heavily right now because they have lights on them 24 hours because I have been a bit lazy trying to get a timer for the lights. The May hatches and late April hatches will usually only get a partial moult on lights and then finish out the rest naturally since your turning off the lights in June. I learned this from my mentor.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

First To Hatch said:


> That formula is with 18 hours of light every day until about June 20th.
> What I do is I'll cut the 9th (or 8th assuming it is born after April) in half, 13 days later I will pull. When that feather is half way grown in I will cut the 10th (or 9th assuming it is born after April) in half and pull it in 13 days. That way by the time I get to my 300 mile races (the money races) my birds will have a full wing. The lights will ensure a body moult which mine are going through very heavily right now because they have lights on them 24 hours because I have been a bit lazy trying to get a timer for the lights. The May hatches and late April hatches will usually only get a partial moult on lights and then finish out the rest naturally since your turning off the lights in June. I learned this from my mentor.


Not to turn this thread into another lighting/molting thread, but I thought the lights speed up the wing molt and slow down the body molt. You have tried this system in years past?


----------



## First To Hatch

Matt, I gave you a call.


----------



## rackerman

grifter said:


> It'll be interesting, at least to me, to see if the offspring of rackerman's Blue Bomber make Walt's list.


*grifter, Yes Blue Bombers baby will be there. It will be at the end of the month, maybe the 1st week of June because I want to send a young one from 32 too. 
Here is a pic of Blue Bomber's baby. The mom to the baby is from a red Jannsen hen I got from Don Campbell (he's giving the prize bird to this years race winner).*


----------



## drifter

Good looking bird rackerman, looks like a real heavyweight. Hope you do well in this years race.


----------



## rackerman

grifter said:


> Good looking bird rackerman, looks like a real heavyweight. Hope you do well in this years race.


Thanks Grifter. I will post 32's offspring as soon as they feather out.


----------



## drifter

Walt examined (handled) all the birds in loft 1 and made a list of all the birds that he thought would be competitive. If he does the same for loft 2 I am curious to see if Blue Bomber's prodigy make the list. Neither of my two birds made his list. I think I made a mistake when I paired up two birds that had the better pedigrees rather than my more muscled birds that were better physical specimens. But who knows I can always hope that my two birds will surprise Walt and everyone else.


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. Don't worry about making my list. Most of the women I have handled and picked out in my life, were duds.



And as for Blue Bombers child. It has to fly, fly and fly some more. To be sombody. To be a contender. It might make my list. It might not. Don Campbell has some good hens and the Blue Bomber is obviously a good racer. Won the P T Classic, rather easily if I remember correctly.

So, Blue Bombers child probably will make my list. Heck, I might just declare it the P T Classic winner the day it arrives, and do away with all of this racing stuff. We will just go with which bird I like best. 

rackerman, send me the band number to Blue Bombers offspring and I will order the 2012 P T Classic trophy made up. 






(just kidding folks, calm down)


----------



## HmoobH8wj

^^ LOLS ^^ 

could #2 loft keep up with #1 loft when they race?


----------



## Revolution Lofts

I have a youngster that looks just like yours! He's somewhat on the big side because he was the only youngster in the nest and got fed a lot. Plus he got to the ground and started getting fed from the other pairs as well -.-


----------



## Matt Bell

HmoobH8wj said:


> ^^ LOLS ^^
> 
> could #2 loft keep up with #1 loft when they race?


Yeah they will be fine. They will all get the same training, just loft 2 will be younger which really doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## rackerman

Here is the band number "AU1308". Hope he does well. I think he may be a male. I think I see flecking in the tail.


conditionfreak said:


> Ha Ha. Don't worry about making my list. Most of the women I have handled and picked out in my life, were duds.
> 
> 
> 
> And as for Blue Bombers child. It has to fly, fly and fly some more. To be sombody. To be a contender. It might make my list. It might not. Don Campbell has some good hens and the Blue Bomber is obviously a good racer. Won the P T Classic, rather easily if I remember correctly.
> 
> So, Blue Bombers child probably will make my list. Heck, I might just declare it the P T Classic winner the day it arrives, and do away with all of this racing stuff. We will just go with which bird I like best.
> 
> rackerman, send me the band number to Blue Bombers offspring and I will order the 2012 P T Classic trophy made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding folks, calm down)


----------



## conditionfreak

And the winner is:

"Red Bomber", AU1308

Can't fly yet. But surely the winner. Just look at those Lats, thighs, and shoulder muscles. Look at that stare of determination, intelligence and grit. Maybe "True Grit" would be a better name. 

Game over. Except for that little detail of actually surviving the season, AND winning the final race. Ha Ha

Seriously folks. Every bird that survives my care, training and racing formula, is a bonafide and certified WINNER!

If, at the end of this season, you get your bird back. Breed from it. It is hardy, capable, and skilled.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well when you lose my dummies you could just put bbcdon's birds in my box. lol
Dave


----------



## ace in the hole

rackerman said:


> Here is the band number "AU1308". Hope he does well. I think he may be a male. I think I see flecking in the tail.


He is a cock. A red hen to a blue cock is a color linked pairing. All blues will be hens and all reds will be cocks. That's how I know my entry 4745 is a hen.


----------



## loonecho

*These two on their way next week Walt*

Hi Walt,

I will be sending these two birds to you next week in the name of Ssyybfamloft. They are an almond (the white bird) and Red bar Dominant Opal. Both are young cockbirds. I think I will be mailing them Tuesday. Thanks for all your hard work and dedication.

Loonecho


----------



## ssyyb2

loonecho said:


> Hi Walt,
> 
> I will be sending these two birds to you next week in the name of Ssyybfamloft. They are an almond (the white bird) and Red bar Dominant Opal. Both are young cockbirds. I think I will be mailing them Tuesday. Thanks for all your hard work and dedication.
> 
> Loonecho


oO those are awesome birds! Thank you very much! I ended up with only 2 pair of breeders so they are working overtime just so I have a young bird team. I got 3 pair of birds last year one was a 2011 that decided he was not a hen so thank you!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Hi Walt,
I just want to thank you for running down to the Post Office ASAP when I tracked down my ybs. I don't know if I'm going to try and get a refund on the shipping because I shipped 9:30 am Tuesday and they where checked in and ready for pick up at 7:48am on Thursday..the guarantee was 3pm on Wednesday but if the birds weren't too banged up or stressed out then I'll let it slide. Thanx again for hosting this event and after I get back from taking care of some business today I'll paypal the entry donation.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

hey Walt check pm for my paypal.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

HmoobH8wj said:


> hey Walt check pm for my paypal.


You've got Money


----------



## conditionfreak

Received PayPal from Hmoob (don't ask me to spell it all out), and Jax. Thanks very much guys. I'll give your birds a peanut each. 

I wanted to thank chiggarbait and dogging99 for sending some "extra" donations. Awesome dudes.

P.S. Has nothing to do with pigeons. But if you want to go to the movies, ya gotta see The Avengers. Do it in 2D unless you are a big fan of 3D. Then go for it. The Hulk is sooo cool. I believe he only has one word in the movie. But it works. "AARRRGGHH"


----------



## conditionfreak

Tomorrow is my first participation in this years old bird season. First race was cancelled. I had other commitments on the second weekend. So tomorrows the big day. Shipping is tonight. I think I am only sending 8 or 10 birds. Have to basket them up and see what feels ready. Just fed them brown rice and Purina Nutra Green pigeon pellets. That ought to make them very thirsty and hold their water. (man makes plans and God laughs).

If I win, I'll let y'all know immediately. If'en I come in last, I won't ever mention it. 

I had them "ready" on week one. But there has been so much rain the last ten days, that they ain't like I want them. But I'm guessing the long guys had rain also, so it should be a fair fight. There are lofts that are literally 100 miles longer than I am. Tomorrow is a 200 I think. (gotta check my schedule)


----------



## conditionfreak

Just got told over the phone, that our clubs computer system is not working and everyone who wants to race this weekend, has to use a "bang" (manual) clock.

My loft is not set up for counter mark trapping. Man o man. Somebody does not want me to race pigeons this old bird season. I will have to go into the loft and catch the pigeons as they return home. Then take the counter mark outside and put it in the clock. Real waste of time. 



Just shoot me!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Oh come on that's not so bad. Just sit your clock inside the loft so when you catch them you don't have to go far. That's what I do. Of course my pigeons like to sit on my clock and leave a present or two but cleaning is worth it


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. Been there, done that. But I would have to put it on the floor as I don't have a shelf in there. Also, I have Pigeon Lung Disease and have to wear a mask when I enter a loft. So I will be in the yard, watching the sky. Then when a bird comes, I have to whistle it in, strap on the mask, enter the loft and scare the krap out of it as I catch it and remove the counter mark. Then take the counter mark out to the picnic table and clock it. Or I could put a table in the loft and the birds would not recognize it and be very hesistant to enter the trap. 

Funny thing is. I recently posted that I mistakenly bought Benzing Pro Chip electronic bands and my club told me their "system" would not accept those. I returned them to Siegels and ordered the BR bands. Now my club tells me that they sent their "system" in to Siegels for a credit, and purchased the new system. The one that does accept Pro Chip bands. But that it won't be here until next week. The reason is that Siegels notified everyone with an Express system that they needed to update their clocks. But what they neglected to tell everyone, is that when you do that, the clocks will not work with the old system anymore.

Hence the bang clocking this weekend.

So....I paid shipping from Siegels to me, then shipping back to Siegels, then shipping of the BR bands to me. For fun I guess.

You would think they would send me an email or give me a ring a ding a ling, and tell me this stuff in advance. But nooooo.... just let me find out on shipping night. Reminds me of when I used to work (before retirement). If you didn't play golf with the "in crowd" every week. You had a hard time finding out what was what.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

It crossed my mind to send a little extra but I don't want the appearance of favoritism. Besides my first year entry set the bar pretty low so all one of these two have to do is finish the series and they will be called "better birds". 

Anyway , here is my reason for just sending in the modest donation amount. When I first got into pigeons back in 2010 I was gifted 2 Gaby Vandebeele ybs to settle to my loft. These were down from Birds bought at CBS that sell for $500 a piece. 
After I realized the value of the birds I was given I felt I should give him something for them so I gave him $100 as a gesture of appreciation. Well that offended him and we argued for almost 3 months until finally I caved and let him give me back my money. 

Needless to say he wasn't happy that I wanted to pay for the gift and there always seemed to be a tension whenever we talked after that. I wasn't trying to offend him but thats how the old marine took it.. so now I just go with it. If they want to give me birds I say thank you. If they only ask for $10 entry thats what I give. I hope you understand.


----------



## raftree3

JaxRacingLofts said:


> It crossed my mind to send a little extra but I don't want the appearance of favoritism. Besides my first year entry set the bar pretty low so all one of these two have to do is finish the series and they will be called "better birds".
> 
> Anyway , here is my reason for just sending in the modest donation amount. When I first got into pigeons back in 2010 I was gifted 2 Gaby Vandebeele ybs to settle to my loft. These were down from Birds bought at CBS that sell for $500 a piece.
> After I realized the value of the birds I was given I felt I should give him something for them so I gave him $100 as a gesture of appreciation. Well that offended him and we argued for almost 3 months until finally I caved and let him give me back my money.
> 
> Needless to say he wasn't happy that I wanted to pay for the gift and there always seemed to be a tension whenever we talked after that. I wasn't trying to offend him but thats how the old marine took it.. so now I just go with it. If they want to give me birds I say thank you. If they only ask for $10 entry thats what I give. I hope you understand.


I get a little irritated with some guys in our club at times, but the majority of all of my birds were gifts so I try to give back when I can also. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Oh I see. My problem is solved by putting it in the aviary. But not everyone's loft is as awesomely built as mine  Haha!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I need to send my money in. I will get it to you when the wife is not looking. She went out on a girls night last night. I am sure she spent more than the entry. I will get it to you in a day or two.


----------



## Xueoo

I'll paypal over my share sometime today or tomorrow. My home computer has a virus. I have a 6 year old who plays games on the computer and doesn't know what he's downloading most of the time. I'm using the phone for the most part and it's harder to do things.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

checking in to see how all the pigeon are doing?


----------



## conditionfreak

All of the birds on the sick list, are now back in the loft with the rest of the entrants.

I worked hard with those sick birds and I am thankful they came through whatever the problem was.

Hopefully no more birds will get sick, but I am still receiving birds. So it could happen.

The rest of the entries are doing just fine. Many are missing their 9th and 10th flights, so they are not routing yet. It will be awhile before that occurs.

I am concenred about a "rumor" circulating in my club. The owner of the property we used as a club house, died. God rest his soul. But his wife has told us that we can finish this old bird season at her location, but after that we have to find somewhere else to meet and ship.

The rumor is, that the club may fold, as many do not want to pay more for a meeting place rental, and no one is stepping forward to offer a free meeting place.

At this point it is only a rumor circulating. But I am weighing other options in case that does happen. I am way too far from everyone else to use my place. I could go to another club that is far away, or start my own club in my area. Or I could run the PT Classic on my own, as a true One Loft Race.

But....I will cross the bridges as they come. Hopefully my club can find another "club house".

Seems like something is always going wrong with pigeon racing. It is a tougher sport than you would think.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Well Walt, I got to thinking how cool you are for hosting this years PT Classic and then when I read you said you have pigeon lung..I went into AWE status. Your like a Saint in my mind to take on this endeavor especially after all the garbage that got thrown at Tom (he did the best he could) at the end of last years race.

So here is a saying that comes to mind..."Tough times don't last..Tough People do"
Hang in there buddy its all going to work out.


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. I thought it was common knowledge on here, that I have Pigeon Lung Disease.

I used to race in the late 70's/early 80's and was told by my doctor I had to give up the pigeons because I had that acquired disease.

I did give it up. But for years and years I missed it. When I drove down the road in my car and saw a pigeon in the sky, I couldn't help wondering if "it" was a racing pigeon or just a pigeon. I worked downtown and would go to the park in the center of Cleveland during my lunch hour, and feed the pigeons. Looking at their feet to see if any of the hundreds of pigeons surrounding me, had bands on their legs. Pigeon Lung Disease does not affect someone in a park setting like that. Only in enclosed spaces where the "dust" is flying.

Anyway, to make a long story short. Many years later, I found a web site that said "you don't have to give up your pigeons". I read it with interest and it told me what mask to wear in the loft. What else to wear in the loft, and what measures to take before and after you enter a loft. What kind of loft to have.

I got everything I meeded and I built a loft that was 90% "open". That is now my "forever loft". But I did eventually build three more lofts that are more conventional and not so open. That was probably a mistake, but seemed right at the time I built them.

Every once in awhile I do get sick. It is like a really bad flu and it hits me approximately five hours after I get a "dose" of pigeon bloom. One time I had to go to the hospital in an ambulance. They thought I was having cardiac arrest and when one of the ambulance attendants asked me if I was allergic to anything, I managed to say "pigeons". That was all I could say, I was so weak. He told his partner, "he will be okay, he's making jokes". A couple of other times, I was sick all night with heavy sweating, a cough, and feeling like I was dying. But by morning it is always gone. But I only get sick when I disregard my precautions that I am supposed to take. Sometimes I am lazy about it, and I pay for it.

You CAN have pigeons if you suffer from Pigeon Lung Disease, which is an acquired allergy actually. But you have to obey the "rules".

I have no regrets about re-entering the sport. My only regret is having left it for so many years.

I do have regrets about not moving to an area where pigeon racing is much "bigger". Like places in Florida or California, when I retired and could move to anywhere I desired. Out "here", it is so hard to race pigeons. Everyone is old, and many do not have the funds to rce pigeons. Even if there is no "betting". Pigeon racing is just so expensive. Gas prices. Feed prices. etc. I just noticed last night that a fifty pound bag of black oil sunflower seeds is $30.00!!! Two years ago, I was paying $8.00.


----------



## conditionfreak

I know at the end (or maybe even in the middle) of this "event". There is going to be garbage thrown at me. It always happens. I'm cool with that. It won't bother me too much. Unless I know in my heart that I didn't do my best, or made some stupid mistakes. Then it will bother me.

Ya know. I have talked with many involved in this event. Through emails, PM's, on the phone, and even in person. One theme is very prominent. The majority of those who have sent in birds, have the belief that "there is no reason that my birds should not do well in this event, as they are out of _________ x _____________, and always do well in my combine. And they are some of the best bloodlones one could have. etc, etc."

Then it will be somethin like, "I couldn't believe how bad my birds did the last two years, with the bloodlines I sent in to the event. Great pigeons that get "lost" or "come late". They are beter than that."

So, I am ready for the disappointments and insinuations. And make no mistake, I had/have the same feelings about my previous entries. But the fact is, this sport is full of luck. Both good and bad. I personally believe that most birds with excellent bloodlines, are really just equal to each other. Everything coming here, is a product of decades of fine tuning and selective breedings. They all have to have "what it takes' to succeed. It is a matter of luck. If it was not a one loft race type situation, then I could contribute the differences to handling. But these birds are all being handled the same. I do not favor my entries, nor rackermans entries. Nor even my mentors entries. I want the best bird to win. There is no money to be won. There is no selling of youngsters from the winner of this event. To my knowledge, no one is trying to buy youngsters from last years winner.

This is for fun folks. Always remember that. FUN! The fun hasn't started yet though. Right now it is just work mixed with some problems. When training tosses start. Then the fun begins.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

conditionfreak said:


> I know at the end (or maybe even in the middle) of this "event". There is going to be garbage thrown at me. It always happens. I'm cool with that. It won't bother me too much. Unless I know in my heart that I didn't do my best, or made some stupid mistakes. Then it will bother me.
> 
> *Ya know. I have talked with many involved in this event. Through emails, PM's, on the phone, and even in person. One theme is very prominent. The majority of those who have sent in birds, have the belief that "there is no reason that my birds should not do well in this event, as they are out of _________ x _____________, and always do well in my combine. And they are some of the best bloodlones one could have. etc, etc."*
> 
> Then it will be somethin like, "I couldn't believe how bad my birds did the last two years, with the bloodlines I sent in to the event. Great pigeons that get "lost" or "come late". They are beter than that."
> 
> So, I am ready for the disappointments and insinuations. And make no mistake, I had/have the same feelings about my previous entries. But the fact is, this sport is full of luck. Both good and bad. I personally believe that most birds with excellent bloodlines, are really just equal to each other. Everything coming here, is a product of decades of fine tuning and selective breedings. They all have to have "what it takes' to succeed. It is a matter of luck. If it was not a one loft race type situation, then I could contribute the differences to handling. But these birds are all being handled the same. I do not favor my entries, nor rackermans entries. Nor even my mentors entries. I want the best bird to win. There is no money to be won. There is no selling of youngsters from the winner of this event. To my knowledge, no one is trying to buy youngsters from last years winner.
> 
> This is for fun folks. Always remember that. FUN! The fun hasn't started yet though. Right now it is just work mixed with some problems. When training tosses start. Then the fun begins.


 Sometimes people ask for, and claim they want the truth, but just like Jack Nickolas in that military movie, people can't handle the truth. Yes, there is always some luck with these things, but racing especially over some number of races, will soon separate the very typical from those with real God given talent. Many fanciers are disappointed, that the best out of their club and combine, might be very average when compared to breeders from all over the country and their birds, (everyone out of "good" stock), and the breeder finds out, that there is really nothing very special about their particular birds (out of good stock).

Because the truth of the matter is, and if you tell them to their face, they will hate you for it, their birds are simply very typical average pigeons. Nothing special, nothing out of the ordinary, perhaps thousands of fanciers have much better. What might be "good" in your local racing, just might be plain ordinary when compared to "good" birds from elsewhere.


----------



## drifter

If I remember correctly, and my memory is not what it use to be, but weren't a lot of birds lost in last years PT Classic. Is it unusual to lose a lot of birds like that in a race? I didn't have birds entered in last years race so I have nothing to gripe about. Just curious to know what to expect during a pigeon race.


----------



## conditionfreak

In some races, almost ALL birds can be lost. In some training tosses from just twenty miles, all or almost all birds can never be seen again.

A few years ago, there was a one loft race here in Ohio, I entered two birds in. They were lost in the first training toss. A total of 266 birds had been entered. By the end of the season, only SIX birds were still standing. That is 260 out of 266 birds, MIA.

Any old time pigeon flyer will tell you about a "smash" race, whereupon 90% (or more) of the birds in a race were lost. Sometimes on a good weather day. The reasons are never known. Just guessed at. Solar flares, K-Factor. Bad decision on the liberators part (fog or whatever). Race birds crossing paths with other race birds from a far off combine in another state going the opposite direction. Cell phone towers. etc, etc.

How does one explain the loss of your five best old birds on the second one hundred mile race of the season. Especially when those five birds have come home from 100, 200, 300, 400 and 500 miles last year?

Stuff happens in this sport.

I know that Warren and I disagree about the disparity in ability of pigeons (I think). I think that 98% of them are very close in ability. That the difference is in the handling. I have said this before, if Ludo Claessens took the birds in my loft and raced them. He would immediately start getting good results, and within one year would be winning sometimes. Against thousands of competing birds. On the other hand. If I took the birds out of Mike Ganus' loft and raced them. I would do just about what I do now. A rare win now and then.

Of course, I have to mention how much location plays a part in this sport. It is like real estate. Location, location, location. In the Cincy combine, it is not unnoticed that the guys winning the races, are all in the same area. Did all of the guys with the best birds and best handling methods, just happen to move to the same area? I doubt it.

But I don't want to be one of those guys that is always coming up with excuses why others beat him. Fact is. I pretty much suck at racing pigeons. I am not disciplined enough.

Speaking of which. We had our old bird 200 mile race last Sunday. An "A" and a "B" race. The B race had a limit of five birds. The A race was unlimited. It was my first race of the year. I don't "knock off" until this Saturday, and should know the results mid next week. I clocked one bird in each race. My first bird in the A race, took about 2 hrs and 21 minutes to do just over 150 miles. My first B bird took 2 hrs and 30 minutes to do just over 150 miles. My neighbior who is 76 years old and three miles shorter than I. Kicked my butt on the A race. He did not enter the B race. He knows pigeons. His pigeons live in converted wire dog cages. He rarely trains because gas is so high. Many of his pigeons were gifts from me, and others. He never buys a pigeon.

Yet, he kicked my butt. He usually does. Not always, but usually. He always does very well in the combine.

I think the difference is, that he sends his birds with motivation. On eggs, or preferrably, on babies. I do not. I do not breed from my racers. He is a better handler. The best way is probably some kind of widowhood system. Neither one of us does that.

I suck. 

But I love the sport.


----------



## conditionfreak

grifter said:


> If I remember correctly, and my memory is not what it use to be, but weren't a lot of birds lost in last years PT Classic. Is it unusual to lose a lot of birds like that in a race? I didn't have birds entered in last years race so I have nothing to gripe about. Just curious to know what to expect during a pigeon race.


See my comments above. But to be fair. Last year was not just "a race". It was a season. A season of shipping, diseases, settling, training, predators, and racing. It is "normal" to lose a few birds on a race, and even on a training toss. It just happens. But not always.

I doubt there is a club or combine on this planet, that does not lose birds during training and racing, every season. Almost every time. But I am sure someone takes their twenty birds training often, and they all come home. But that is an individual. Not a club or combine.

I'm typing a lot today because I twisted my ankle and it hurts to walk. Taking it easy for awhile.


----------



## drifter

Thanks, I now know a little more about what to expect during the next few months.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

conditionfreak said:


> In some races, almost ALL birds can be lost. In some training tosses from just twenty miles, all or almost all birds can never be seen again.
> 
> A few years ago, there was a one loft race here in Ohio, I entered two birds in. They were lost in the first training toss. A total of 266 birds had been entered. * By the end of the season, only SIX birds were still standing. That is 260 out of 266 birds, MIA.*
> 
> Any old time pigeon flyer will tell you about a "smash" race, whereupon 90% (or more) of the birds in a race were lost. Sometimes on a good weather day. The reasons are never known. Just guessed at. Solar flares, K-Factor. Bad decision on the liberators part (fog or whatever). Race birds crossing paths with other race birds from a far off combine in another state going the opposite direction. Cell phone towers. etc, etc.
> 
> How does one explain the loss of your five best old birds on the second one hundred mile race of the season. Especially when those five birds have come home from 100, 200, 300, 400 and 500 miles last year?
> 
> Stuff happens in this sport.
> 
> *I know that Warren and I disagree about the disparity in ability of pigeons (I think). I think that 98% of them are very close in ability. That the difference is in the handling. I have said this before, if Ludo Claessens took the birds in my loft and raced them. He would immediately start getting good results, and within one year would be winning sometimes. Against thousands of competing birds. On the other hand. If I took the birds out of Mike Ganus' loft and raced them. I would do just about what I do now. A rare win now and then.*
> 
> Of course, I have to mention how much location plays a part in this sport. It is like real estate. Location, location, location. In the Cincy combine, it is not unnoticed that the guys winning the races, are all in the same area. Did all of the guys with the best birds and best handling methods, just happen to move to the same area? I doubt it.
> 
> But I don't want to be one of those guys that is always coming up with excuses why others beat him. Fact is. I pretty much suck at racing pigeons. I am not disciplined enough.
> 
> Speaking of which. We had our old bird 200 mile race last Sunday. An "A" and a "B" race. The B race had a limit of five birds. The A race was unlimited. It was my first race of the year. I don't "knock off" until this Saturday, and should know the results mid next week. I clocked one bird in each race. My first bird in the A race, took about 2 hrs and 21 minutes to do just over 150 miles. My first B bird took 2 hrs and 30 minutes to do just over 150 miles. My neighbior who is 76 years old and three miles shorter than I. Kicked my butt on the A race. He did not enter the B race. He knows pigeons. His pigeons live in converted wire dog cages. He rarely trains because gas is so high. Many of his pigeons were gifts from me, and others. He never buys a pigeon.
> 
> Yet, he kicked my butt. He usually does. Not always, but usually. He always does very well in the combine.
> 
> I think the difference is, that he sends his birds with motivation. On eggs, or preferrably, on babies. I do not. I do not breed from my racers. He is a better handler. The best way is probably some kind of widowhood system. Neither one of us does that.
> 
> I suck.
> 
> But I love the sport.


 You are funny, and I love your posts ! 

I am reminded of an article or maybe it was the Discovery channel on TV talking about differences and similarities between humans and apes. Seems we are very similar, maybe 98% similar. So a two percent difference can make a BIG difference. 

I agree there is a small handful of World Class fanciers which might do very well with a team of very typical homing pigeons. So local racing is all about the handler, loft location, loft, management, training, etc. Maybe 90% ?

Of course, when you eliminate all of those variables like in a One Loft Race as the Pigeon Talk Classic is, then of course it's going to come down to which pigeons are in form on any particular day, and the individual bird. 

There are racing pigeons and then there are homing pigeons. Everyone says they want to own racing pigeons, but most people own fairly common homing pigeons. That is simply a mathematical reality. The other reality that can get people mad at you, is even if you are breeding from many dozens of pairs of National Champions like a Mike Ganus, the majority of pigeons they produce will turn out to be fairly typical. They will also produce that occasional gem which is enough to keep them famous and in the pigeon selling business. 

The problem with the thinking "I got good birds"... because...this one is out of a combine winner, and this one is out of XYZ, etc. etc. The measuring stick they are using, is based in part because of the handler who managed and trained the bird, and the loft and it's location. Perhaps the few wins which made the bird "good", was after a couple dozen attempts, and when the wind just happened to be blowing the right way on those particular race days, the bird was able to score. For all we know, the better bird "was in the clock" much more often, and was far more consistent, but just happened to fly three additional victory laps instead of falling out of the sky dead tired. Who really knows ?

It has been my contention, that the only way to get any idea how one's breeding program is really progressing, is to have your birds compete in One Loft events such as the Pigeon Talk Classic, where every bird is on a level playing field. 

And in these kind of One Loft events, the manager can demonstrate his lack of skill and handling ability, perhaps cases like where there is a One Loft event with 266 birds at the starting gate, where at the end there are only six left standing, sounds an awful lot like the handler simply didn't know what he was doing. Unfortunately, one of those cases where the best birds in the world would have made little difference due to the gross incompetence of the manager. The best one can say in such circumstances, is that the birds may have been handled equally bad. Maybe it was the loft, loft location, hawks, etc. etc. in which case, the manager of that particular event does not have the loft, or location, skill, etc, to hold One Loft events. 

I like you, admit that at best, I am a very average handler. I have neither the time, or energy to do the things that would make me successful in local racing. I am rarely home on race day, I train very little, and neither my loft or location is idea. Fortunately, what has kept me interested and in the game, is that when my birds are sent to One Loft events such as the Pigeon Talk Classic (2010 Champion) or the Flamingo International Challenge two times 1st Place 350 miles) or the Winners Cup (2011 400 e1st Place Winner) the birds have done well enough to keep me sending them. I am hoping it demonstrates that I am a better breeder of race winners, then I am a local race manager. And at the risk of sounding rather conceited, for the relatively small number of birds I own, I have produced a higher percentage of "good birds" then some of the more well known names who produce massive numbers and are thus able to send out literally dozens of birds out to many dozens of events. The majority of which, will turn out to be fairly typical homing pigeons. 

Good luck to you, and everyone in this year's Pigeon Talk Classic. Let the best bird win.


----------



## Granny Smith

Conditionfreak, Smith Family: Excellent posts. Enjoyable and informative reading!


----------



## conditionfreak

I can't disagree much with Warrens post. Just a little. But not enough to even mention. Pretty much spot on. IMO.


----------



## conditionfreak

Received birds for Ssyybfamloft. They are in good condition. Pretty suckers too.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Warren, do think you should shoot a few young birds over to keep you in the PT game. Some of the racers in here are feeling their oats or oatesses a bit too much and need humbling a bit. Also agree with most of the comments. I also agree that the small guy who knows his or her birds is as deadly or deadlier than the mass fliers. Get over 15 or 20 pairs and they get too hard for one person to manage. There is no way that the mob fliers know much about the individual birds until they win. I keep every birds records breeding and flying on a spread sheet. Can go into the loft and know 90% of what has done what and who is who. The other 10% probably should not be in the loft. Good read.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

hillfamilyloft;669205[B said:


> ]Warren, do think you should shoot a few young birds over to keep you in the PT game. Some of the racers in here are feeling their oats or oatesses a bit too much and need humbling a bit.[/B] Also agree with most of the comments. I also agree that the small guy who knows his or her birds is as deadly or deadlier than the mass fliers. Get over 15 or 20 pairs and they get too hard for one person to manage. There is no way that the mob fliers know much about the individual birds until they win. I keep every birds records breeding and flying on a spread sheet. Can go into the loft and know 90% of what has done what and who is who. The other 10% probably should not be in the loft. Good read.


 Why go and ruin the fun for everyone ? Sure, I could have sent birds these last two years, but then everyone would have quit by now. It would be like taking some young new boxers and having them get into the ring with the likes of a Mike Tyson. In addition to their faces being beaten, their spirits would be broken as well. 

Even worse then breaking some of these young peeps spirit's, there is always the very remote outside possibility, that one of these young bucks could beat me in a training toss or something, and then their heads would swell, and they would be ruined for life. They would then be forever known, as the fancier that beat Warren in a training toss, and they would become unteachable, as they would be artificially held up as a world authority or expert. Life as we know it, would end. The pigeon sport would be damaged beyond repair. 

No, can't such chances as I am looking out for the welfare of these guys. They will have to work their way up through the ranks and various divisions and combines. Being able to compete against the likes of birds like "Vanilla Ice" that whipped everyone so bad in 2010, is something that most fanciers should work up to after a life time of work. Or, at least some number of decades. Even then, the odds are stacked against them. I guess if they gonna quit anyway after such an attempt, they should do it much later in life, that way when they quit, then can say because of "Health Reasons" instead of I tried to fly my best birds against a Warren pigeon, and my bird's wings got ripped off from the air drag, because my birds were attempting to follow and keep up with that darn Warren pigeon. 

So for the mental health of the participants, I have excused myself from this Classic race. Those that still feel a bit froggy, can always send their birds (if they can pass for homing pigeons) to an event like the Winners Cup, where for a few hundred $, they can receive their public whipping and a "Free" tee shirt to boot.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Why go and ruin the fun for everyone ? Sure, I could have sent birds these last two years, but then everyone would have quit by now. It would be like taking some young new boxers and having them get into the ring with the likes of a Mike Tyson. In addition to their faces being beaten, their spirits would be broken as well.
> 
> Even worse then breaking some of these young peeps spirit's, there is always the very remote outside possibility, that one of these young bucks could beat me in a training toss or something, and then their heads would swell, and they would be ruined for life. They would then be forever known, as the fancier that beat Warren in a training toss, and they would become unteachable, as they would be artificially held up as a world authority or expert. Life as we know it, would end. The pigeon sport would be damaged beyond repair.
> 
> No, can't such chances as I am looking out for the welfare of these guys. They will have to work their way up through the ranks and various divisions and combines. Being able to compete against the likes of birds like "Vanilla Ice" that whipped everyone so bad in 2010, is something that most fanciers should work up to after a life time of work. Or, at least some number of decades. Even then, the odds are stacked against them. I guess if they gonna quit anyway after such an attempt, they should do it much later in life, that way when they quit, then can say because of "Health Reasons" instead of I tried to fly my best birds against a Warren pigeon, and my bird's wings got ripped off from the air drag, because my birds were attempting to follow and keep up with that darn Warren pigeon.
> 
> So for the mental health of the participants, I have excused myself from this Classic race. Those that still feel a bit froggy, can always send their birds (if they can pass for homing pigeons) to an event like the Winners Cup, where for a few hundred $, they can receive their public whipping and a "Free" tee shirt to boot.


Thats mighty bold talk for a one time winner. Send in your birds Warren! I'll even pay your entry fee! Lets see what'cha working with...Lets see if your a one hit wonder or if you can back up all that bragging.


----------



## bigmalley

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Why go and ruin the fun for everyone ? Sure, I could have sent birds these last two years, but then everyone would have quit by now. It would be like taking some young new boxers and having them get into the ring with the likes of a Mike Tyson. In addition to their faces being beaten, their spirits would be broken as well.
> 
> Even worse then breaking some of these young peeps spirit's, there is always the very remote outside possibility, that one of these young bucks could beat me in a training toss or something, and then their heads would swell, and they would be ruined for life. They would then be forever known, as the fancier that beat Warren in a training toss, and they would become unteachable, as they would be artificially held up as a world authority or expert. Life as we know it, would end. The pigeon sport would be damaged beyond repair.
> 
> No, can't such chances as I am looking out for the welfare of these guys. They will have to work their way up through the ranks and various divisions and combines. Being able to compete against the likes of birds like "Vanilla Ice" that whipped everyone so bad in 2010, is something that most fanciers should work up to after a life time of work. Or, at least some number of decades. Even then, the odds are stacked against them. I guess if they gonna quit anyway after such an attempt, they should do it much later in life, that way when they quit, then can say because of "Health Reasons" instead of I tried to fly my best birds against a Warren pigeon, and my bird's wings got ripped off from the air drag, because my birds were attempting to follow and keep up with that darn Warren pigeon.
> 
> So for the mental health of the participants, I have excused myself from this Classic race. Those that still feel a bit froggy, can always send their birds (if they can pass for homing pigeons) to an event like the Winners Cup, where for a few hundred $, they can receive their public whipping and a "Free" tee shirt to boot.


 lmao! this is great stuff. not trying to discredit your birds in any way just saying enjoying the posts. (very entertaining)


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Talking Smack !*



JaxRacingLofts said:


> Thats mighty bold talk for a one time winner. Send in your birds Warren! I'll even pay your entry fee! Lets see what'cha working with...Lets see if your a one hit wonder or if you can back up all that bragging.


 One time winner ?  I thought there were a whole season of races ! You mean a single season of winning then. So, I tell ya what I will do, you see if you can pull off a single season win this year at the PT Classic, and then maybe I can be convinced that your birds won't get hurt launching from the same crate as one of my birds. If you do manage to pull off a win, I might still have my attorney draw up some papers so that I will NOT be held liable for any injuries your birds might receive as a result of flying in the turbulent tail winds that my birds cause when they fly in hyper-drive. Maybe you can pull off a Classic Win in 2012, then again for most it would be a once in a life time achievement. Anyway, pull off a win here first, and then I will have my people contact you. 

As it is, I am done breeding for the 2012 season as it is May. However, there might still be time for you to send one of your YB's to the Winners Cup if you are feeling really confident. There are six SFL banded birds in that event this year. I would imagine there will be some opportunities for you to tell your friends that you beat one of my birds in a training toss. That is off course, unless you want to wait it out to see how you do in the Classic. After all, I am not sure of your racing experience, you might already be in way over your head ! 

Somewhere along the line, some SFL banded birds found their way into some PT members loft's, and so this ain't gonna be no slam dunk like maybe back at your combine. Even a 1/32nd Smith can put a hurting on ya !!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

bigmalley said:


> lmao! this is great stuff. not trying to discredit your birds in any way just saying enjoying the posts. (very entertaining)


 Just trying to have a bit of fun. We talk a lot of "Smack" at the club, and it is all part of the fun. I don't take wins or losses too seriously. Truth of the matter, one of the most spectacular wins at the Winners Cup the other year, was a Pigeon Talk member that I may have influenced to send birds to the Cup events, and he ended up kicking everyone's butt !!


----------



## conditionfreak

*Talking Smack Back!*

Six entries??? Talk about using a shotgun to increase the odds of hitting the target. Wow.

Ha Ha. In all seriousness Warren. Vanilla Ice did kick butt. It had tough competition also, as I had a bird in that event that did well. But I would like to make a couple of points. #1, is that a bird belonging to Flapdoodle creamed Vanilla Ice in season one. But it was not an entrant in the PT Classic event, and thus Vanilla Ice won. #2, That bird is now in my loft. 

#3, The Blue Bomber kicked butt much bigger in season two, than Vanilla Ice did in season one. The Blue Bomber had it wrapped up after the fourth race of the season. Vanilla Ice had to work hard until the end, to eek out the crown.

It is a shame that in contests like this, that there could not be a one on one race to see which is best. Like the famous horse race between Seabiscuit and War Admiral. War Admiral beat Seabiscuit throughout the "season". But when a one on one race was put together, Seabiscuit not only kicked War Admirals butt. He set a time record.

Thus, no one really remembers War Admiral. But many remember Seabiscuit. The champion that was "built" all wrong. Bad legs. Bad body. Bad attitude. Even bad jockey.

Yet....BAM! Blue Bomber beat Vanilla Ice. er, ah, oops. I mean, Seabiscuit beat War Admiral.

HaHaHaHaHa

(I like talking smack also) 

I actually do not want you to enter this years PT Classic. I hate seeing grown men cry.

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## hillfamilyloft

This is deep deep stuff. But very fun to read. Keep in mind that two birds were the only birds last year to score in the combine last year. One was mine. So you better look out. Warren quit biting our ears off with your "Mike Tyson" strategy. 
Warren I thought you were not in the race because you were afraid that your reputation would be tainted being beat by a lesser. Anyway just thought it would be fun having your ego and birds in the race. Love the banter. Glad he is still in here bragging himself up. Makes it fun. Warren we love you.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> One time winner ?  I thought there were a whole season of races ! You mean a single season of winning then. So, I tell ya what I will do, you see if you can pull off a single season win this year at the PT Classic, and then maybe I can be convinced that your birds won't get hurt launching from the same crate as one of my birds. If you do manage to pull off a win, I might still have my attorney draw up some papers so that I will NOT be held liable for any injuries your birds might receive as a result of flying in the turbulent tail winds that my birds cause when they fly in hyper-drive. Maybe you can pull off a Classic Win in 2012, then again for most it would be a once in a life time achievement. Anyway, pull off a win here first, and then I will have my people contact you.
> 
> As it is, I am done breeding for the 2012 season as it is May. However, there might still be time for you to send one of your YB's to the Winners Cup if you are feeling really confident. There are six SFL banded birds in that event this year. I would imagine there will be some opportunities for you to tell your friends that you beat one of my birds in a training toss. That is off course, unless you want to wait it out to see how you do in the Classic. After all, I am not sure of your racing experience, you might already be in way over your head !
> 
> Somewhere along the line, some SFL banded birds found their way into some PT members loft's, and so this ain't gonna be no slam dunk like maybe back at your combine. Even a 1/32nd Smith can put a hurting on ya !!


I see the wisdom of old men here at play...sit on the sidelines within the safety of a one season victory and poke fun at the new guys testing out their stock in this one loft race...If my memory serves me right did'nt you post that your wife actually chose your "Vanilla Ice" entry for its color? and the one you selected to enter was put to shame? Maybe she should be the one on here bragging about the hurting all us PT Folks would receive *if only if* you actually put some birds in the race


----------



## Crazy Pete

Maybe instead of picking on Warren we should ask his better half to send a bird, I say a bird as it seems she only needs to choose 1.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

conditionfreak said:


> Just got told over the phone, that our clubs computer system is not working and everyone who wants to race this weekend, has to use a "bang" (manual) clock.
> 
> My loft is not set up for counter mark trapping. Man o man. Somebody does not want me to race pigeons this old bird season. I will have to go into the loft and catch the pigeons as they return home. Then take the counter mark outside and put it in the clock. Real waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> Just shoot me!


Well, to make a long story short. I participated in my first old bird race of the year. It was a 200 but only 142 for me, as Iam very short. There was an "A" race and a "B" race. The B race is a maximum of 5 birds allowed per loft. The A race is unlimited.

We had to use manual (bang) clocks, as I mentioned above. That cut down on how many lofts participated.

I will not have combine results until the middle of next week. But in the club, I got 3rd in the A race (seven lofts participated), and 2nd in the B race (six lofts participated). My best old bird got the second. The third place finish was by a bird that has always come home late. But this time I had her on one plastic egg for about ten days. The B race 2nd place cock bird, was not on any eggs or babies. He just likes it here. 

Due to rain, our 300 race for tomorrow (Sunday) has been postponed.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Next time put eggs that are pipin under her for an hr befor you take her away.
Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

conditionfreak said:


> Well, to make a long story short. I participated in my first old bird race of the year. It was a 200 but only 142 for me, as Iam very short. There was an "A" race and a "B" race. The B race is a maximum of 5 birds allowed per loft. The A race is unlimited.
> 
> We had to use manual (bang) clocks, as I mentioned above. That cut down on how many lofts participated.
> 
> I will not have combine results until the middle of next week. But in the club, I got 3rd in the A race (seven lofts participated), and 2nd in the B race (six lofts participated). My best old bird got the second. The third place finish was by a bird that has always come home late. But this time I had her on one plastic egg for about ten days. The B race 2nd place cock bird, was not on any eggs or babies. He just likes it here.
> 
> Due to rain, our 300 race for tomorrow (Sunday) has been postponed.


Did you just respond to your own post ? What kind of club allows themselves to get into a situation where the clocking system is not working ? I mean what is there to break or wear out ?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Just wouldn't be fair....*



Crazy Pete said:


> Maybe instead of picking on Warren we should ask his better half to send a bird, I say a bird as it seems she only needs to choose 1.
> Dave


 It's not that the wife is so terribly gifted at picking winners, it's simply that she was picking from a basket full of Smith bird's, which are simply better genetically, and thus have a very high probability of winning a race. 

I hate to disappoint you guys, I really do. I know that having even a single SFL banded bird in an event, places that event on a whole different competitive level. Since I am a small quality focused operation, I don't have the massive numbers of a breeding station, and can't supply birds to every One Loft event that would like to say one of my birds is in their event. Those birds which are not sent to a racing event, are needed for a select number of aficionados who have supported our various programs. There are no "spare" or "extra" birds. 

As I have said in previous years, it would not be ethical for the hobbyists here at Pigeon Talk to have to compete with a professional, it just wouldn't be fair. And as a professional, my staff and team need to compete in professional events which lend themselves to the type of financial support needed to care for staff and their families. 

I do appreciate your interest and wish all of you well, and have fun !


----------



## rackerman

*COM ON Smithy, I am not afraid. I have the Blue Bomber (Cov 33)! The 2011 PT Classic "WINNER! THANKS TO CONDITIONFREAK. HE KNOW'S BETTER THAN I, FOR WHAT I HAVE ? SO, WHY BE CHICKEN, HEE, HEE? I know I have a good bird, but maybe not the best? We will see!!! His offspring will be there! So COME ON!! OH YEAH, LET'S SEE WHAT 32s OFFSRING will do? HE WILL ALSO BE THERE! I am not a AFRAID, so enter, thats THE EASY PART?!? Oh, by the Way? I don't Expect to win, but if, I can be in the TOP 5, I WIN!!! I WISH EVERYONE THE BEST AND MY GRATS TO THE WINNER OF THIS BIG EVENT! OH YEAH, I DON'T EXPECT TO WIN, THERE WILL BE GREAT BIRDS IN THE BIG EVENT! 

NOW, LETS TALK SOME SMACK.



TALK A LITTLE SMACK...

OH WALT, 33 & 32 OFFSPRING IS A COMIN!!*


SmithFamilyLoft said:


> It's not that the wife is so terribly gifted at picking winners, it's simply that she was picking from a basket full of Smith bird's, which are simply better genetically, and thus have a very high probability of winning a race.
> 
> I hate to disappoint you guys, I really do. I know that having even a single SFL banded bird in an event, places that event on a whole different competitive level. Since I am a small quality focused operation, I don't have the massive numbers of a breeding station, and can't supply birds to every One Loft event that would like to say one of my birds is in their event. Those birds which are not sent to a racing event, are needed for a select number of aficionados who have supported our various programs. There are no "spare" or "extra" birds.
> 
> As I have said in previous years, it would not be ethical for the hobbyists here at Pigeon Talk to have to compete with a professional, it just wouldn't be fair. And as a professional, my staff and team need to compete in professional events which lend themselves to the type of financial support needed to care for staff and their families.
> 
> I do appreciate your interest and wish all of you well, and have fun !


----------



## rackerman

WOW!!!!!! 265 Visits To The Site, Since The "PT 2012 Classic Started"! 

NOW, LETS TALK SOME SMACK!

WALT, THERE COMING![


----------



## rackerman

*LETS LET EVEYONE "VOICE':*


----------



## rackerman

*OH YEAH WARREN, WE BEEN QUITE.*


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

rackerman said:


> *LETS LET EVEYONE "VOICE':*


If I get a atleast one of my entries back at the end of this season I'll call that a Win!


----------



## A_Smith

conditionfreak said:


> *Talking Smack Back!*
> 
> Ha Ha. In all seriousness Warren. Vanilla Ice did kick butt. It had tough competition also, as I had a bird in that event that did well. But I would like to make a couple of points. #1, is that a bird belonging to Flapdoodle creamed Vanilla Ice in season one. But it was not an entrant in the PT Classic event, and thus Vanilla Ice won. #2, That bird is now in my loft.
> Ha Ha Ha


HUMmmmm sounds like next year  offspring from the PT classics, may need to compte againt each other. # 1 #2 and #3 (this years winner) Vanilla Ice still feels great in my hands. And lays fertle eggs too.  

IDEA: The lofts of the winners could swap 2 from the other PT winners. This means there would be a 6 bird team of winners at each loft competing against each other, weekly. AT 3 diffrent lofts. Horses for the courses. That is 3 rounds of babies, if all goes well  So I would say the swapped could just have the winner in the pedagree. Each loft can keep there own arrival reports, and combine at end of season for overall average speed (of races flown and clocked) I'm up for the challange.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Warren you are so full of yourself you are running out of room for the BS.


----------



## conditionfreak

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Did you just respond to your own post ? What kind of club allows themselves to get into a situation where the clocking system is not working ? I mean what is there to break or wear out ?


Yea, I did respond to my own post. It was an easy way to let my old bird result be posted.

The story about the clocking system being outdated is that nothing was broke or worn out.

1. Siegels notified everyone with a Benzing Express system, that their clocks needed to be updated or they would not work this year. So everyone did. I do not know the ins and outs of that situation. Doesn't make sense to me actually. Probably just a way to generate revenue for Siegels, or for Benzing. Or both. G2 and M1 systems were not affected.

2. We then found out that with the clocks newly updated, any club with an older system, would not work with the newly updated clocks. Therefore making us spend about $650.00 to purchase a new system.

3. We had to send in the older system to get a credit of about $100.00. Which took time to do. Plus, the newly purchased system had to have time to get to us in the mail, which made us miss one weekend race with computers, and have to use a bang clock. I found it interesting that we sent the older system to Siegels for about $15.00 postage, but had to pay Siegels about $40.00 shipping charges to get the new system. Must be that "handfling" thing you always see on TV commercials.

4. So many guys did not have manual (bang) clocks, or they did have them but clock their birds in absentia and thus did not participate. Thus ruining the seasons average speed chances for them. And making the race less competitive. But it was only our club that had the problem, so the combine results will have much more competitive numbers. We get those mid week I think.

Believe me, I was not happy about this situation. I had already purchased Pro Chip bands, which I found out would not work with the older system. So I returned them to Siegels, and ordered the older BR chip bands. While all of this was going on, the club (without my knowledge) was sending in their old system and purchasing the new system. Which DOES accept the new Pro Chip bands. So I wasted my time and shipping money that week.

Why didn't Siegels tel me that the older system would not accept Pro Chip bands? Why didn't Siegels tell us that when we updated the Express clocks, we would need to upgrade our "system"? Why didn't my club tell me they were ordering the new "system" before I went through the time and trouble to exchange the Pro Chips for the BR's? They knew I was having to go through that. They are the ones that eventually told me I would have to do that.

To be honest about it. It does not matter what club/combine I fly with. There always seems to be a lot of problems. Last year I paid my flying fees by check. This year they give me a hasle about flying the old bird season because when I made out my check last year. They could not cash it, because I made it out to the club. They do not have an account. I have to make checks out to a certain individual. But last year when I wrote the check in from of them, they told me to make it out to the club. So, I paid them cash for both years and will always pay them in cash from now on. It is embarrassing when they tell you in front of the whole gang, that they couldn't cash my check from last year. Made it "sound" like I wrote a bad check. Which was not the case. One guy told me, "they might not let you fly this year because they couldn't cash your check from last year". All this because the treasurer told me to make it out to the club, and the club doesn't have an account. They could have called me anytime and told me to bring them cash or whatever. But instead they waited months and months and then embarrassed me in front of others, that did not know it was about who it was made out to, and it did not have anything to do with my account balance.

Really pizzed me off and I told them so. They just shrugged their shoulders and went about their shipping night business. In my previous club, (COV), I was Vice President and that club was run smoothly by our officers and members. The combine, not so smoothly, I admit.

I just want to fly pigeons. You would think all of the bugs would be worked out after 50 years of being a pigeon racing club. But noooo....

I think the problem is, that pigeon racing clubs are full of old guys like me. Guys with bad memories. Guys that just "want to race pigeons", and do not care much about the details. They all have the attitude that "things will work themselves out".

Which they will, of course. Until the fights start and the clubs break up. I guess that is technically "things working themselves out".

We have "found" two locations where our club can move to. Both on members properties. But if we go to one guys location, two guys are going to quit. If we go to another guys location, two different guys are going to quit.

Egos, and old scores. Meh. The three other flyers near me want to start a club "here". But that is only four people, and two of those are a husband and wife. They want my wife to "fly". I asked her if she wanted to join a new club and fly. She said, "Sure. I always wanted to go to Australia". I said, "fly pigeons". She responded, "uh, no".


----------



## conditionfreak

My wife woke me up this morning, crying. She said there was a tarantula spider in the basement bedroom. She said she had it trapped. She said it was 3 inches wide. I got up, went down there. Found an empty mayonnaise jar upside down with a "wolf spider" under it. Wolf Spiders are everywhere around here. It was about the size of a quarter. I laughed and she got mad at me. She said we had to bomb the entire house, or we were moving. I ask her how big this spiders stomach looked to her. She would look at it and said, "I don't care. Either all of the spiders go, or I go". She knows when something gets in the house, I capture it and take it far out into our woods. That I don't like to kill anything. She said that if I don't kill this spider, she is leaving. I'm going to take it out into the woods and turn it loose. But I am going to tell her that it is dead. I am going to lie to her. It will make her a little bit more at ease.

Oh, the things I go through to be a nice guy.


----------



## almondman

And to save your marriage!


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha

rackerman: I would keep in mind that your birds ain't coming to me until June. The first race is in mid August. Your birds are going to be at a distinct disadvantage, experience wise. When it comes to the final race in late October. They might have to miss a couple or more, of the first short races.

In other words, don't make any money bets. An ice cream bet would be okay though. I have a couple of them myself.


----------



## kalapati

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Truth of the matter, one of the most spectacular wins at the Winners Cup the other year, was a Pigeon Talk member that I may have influenced to send birds to the Cup events, and he ended up kicking everyone's butt !!




that was the 2009 Winnerscup Warren and i did not send birds in 2010. but when i sent birds again in 2011 i almost kick everyone's butt again. SD 417 placed 4th on the average speed (4 races) and beat all 6 Ganus and 3 SFL birds. 

http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/archives/averageSpeed.php?skin=winner


SD 802 & 811 were 1st & 2nd place 2009 Cup winners and are like full sisters of SD 417 (both their dams are sisters).


















kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## conditionfreak

Today is my birthday. Is it anyone elses on here?

I was born on Mothers Day, but Mothers Day is always on the second Sunday. So my birthday is on Mothers Day only every once in awhile.

I was a ten pound baby. Mommy was sixteen at the time.

Ouch!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

conditionfreak said:


> Today is my birthday. Is it anyone elses on here?
> 
> I was born on Mothers Day, but Mothers Day is always on the second Sunday. So my birthday is on Mothers Day only every once in awhile.
> 
> I was a ten pound baby. Mommy was sixteen at the time.
> 
> Ouch!


Well Happy Birthday !!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

kalapati said:


> that was the 2009 Winnerscup Warren and i did not send birds in 2010. but when i sent birds again in 2011 i almost kick everyone's butt again. SD 417 placed 4th on the average speed (4 races) and beat all 6 Ganus and 3 SFL birds.
> 
> http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/archives/averageSpeed.php?skin=winner
> 
> 
> SD 802 & 811 were 1st & 2nd place 2009 Cup winners and are like full sisters of SD 417 (both their dams are sisters).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalapati
> San Diego
> 
> http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


So did you keep them home this year ?! Gee, maybe I got a chance this year, heck might even feel confident enough to talk a little Smack if you are sitting out this year.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well my birds are on thier way along with pigeon racer's birds. I put an envelope in the box with the $$, the tracking number is EI 337025247 US they should get there when they get there, we are talking about the PO. lol
Dave

Happy bday


----------



## conditionfreak

I'm looking forward to handling your birds, Crazy Dave.  Wanna see what ya got. But, the basket will tell the tale.


----------



## Crazy Pete

The bcwf from pigeon racer is down from Doc Mclean from KC, I hope the basket is nice to it.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

I can't find the thread I started from last year. About "Lucky" my feral, and "Halfbreed" my half homer/half Catalonian. But anyway. Last year I sent "Halfbreed" to a 100 mile race (which was 137 for me then), and he came home a few days late. This year I sent him to a 200 mile race (which is only 141 for me), and he came home only one hour later than the rest of my birds. He beat 85 racing homers in my club. 

Halfbreed is getting better. Probably do a couple more short races with him this year. Next year he goes to a 300.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well if things go like last year I should have sent an emty box that would save you the trouble of feeding them.lol
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well by the tracking number the birds are waiting pick up, not bad mailed Monday at 5 PM and they were there at 6:30 this morning. Hope they do well.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

My wife told me that we got a phone call very early in the morning, but no message was left. She said it recored as from a "private caller".

Then, when I woke up. I got a call from a friend who told me he was on the way to the post office as he had some pigeons to pick up. I asked him to ask them if there were any packages there for me. He called me back and said they have a big package there for me, of live birds.

I am on my way there now. Don't know why they did not leave me a voice message. I also don't know why the post office would have their system fixed to say "private caller" and not "USPS".

Will let you know how the birds are after I get them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

When my post office calls, the caller ID says Jon Bower or something like that. Program it in your phone's contact list as USPS so you'll know later on


----------



## conditionfreak

As soon as I got in my car and was pulling out of the driveway to go pick up the birds. Here comes a postal guy delivering them.

All four birds received today are in good health and shape. All drank but one.

I like that silver cock best. With the slight splash on its head.

I had to put one of my own entries into an individual cage. Can't see or feel anything wrong with her, but she just doesn't want to fly with the rest of the flock. Just sits on the landing board, but not ruffled up. Crop is full of food. No swelling of any joints. Nothing unusual in the mouth or throat. I don't know what is wrong with her (#12283). I have high hopes for her in the race. She is a beauty in body and eyes.

Oh well. She ain't gone yet.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

are my ybs cock? you know?
#12399
#12398


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well we'll see if Houbens are any good, the sire is a son of David Jr and the dam is a gdaughter of 410 and Never Say Die. And I have to give credit to bbcdon I bought them from him.
Dave


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

hey condition just wondering how my 2 entries are doing? they up around he loft flying in circles?


----------



## conditionfreak

1717 and 1726 are doing fine. Just flying from the roof of the loft, to the roof of the garage, to the roof of the house, and then back to the loft roof again. Basically yea, just flying around in circle with the rest of the birds. The birds are not routing yet (many still need to grow their last two flights in again).

They are both blue bars and it is hard to tell about yours, with so many being blue bars. I don't think anyone sent me any reds. A few silvers though. Couple of white, and a couple or four grizzles.


----------



## conditionfreak

Wanna see what the last thing a rabbit sees, just before it goes to rabbit heaven?

A video of a beautiful, and determined bird of prey. Just look at those eyes at the last second. Intense for sure.

http://www.dogwork.com/owfo8/


----------



## HmoobH8wj

what about mine?
#12399
#12398


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> what about mine?
> #12399
> #12398


12398, 12399 doing fine. Same as above. No training done yet and it will be awhile before it does.

I will check them to see if they are cocks or hens the next time I do an inventory.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thats a cool vid, I wouldn't want those eyes looking down on me.
Dave


----------



## HmoobH8wj

conditionfreak said:


> 12398, 12399 doing fine. Same as above. No training done yet and it will be awhile before it does.
> 
> I will check them to see if they are cocks or hens the next time I do an inventory.


alright thank,


----------



## rackerman

Walt,
I have decided to ship this Monday or it may be Tuesday, instead of waiting till that 1st week of June. I will be shipping Blue Bombers offspring and one of my other birds. I won't be shipping 32s' offspring They won't be ready till the 1st week of June and I don't want you to have to wait till then. It's a bummer, their nice looking blue bars. That's the way it goes.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well it will be nice to see if the Bomber breeds as good as he races, if so we better look out.
Dave


----------



## bhymer

I have enjoyed the daily comments and ribbing associated with this race. Please add my loft for the race next year. Thanks Rebirth Loft...


----------



## sunshineracinglofts

put me in that hat as well! sounds great and I love talking smack as much as the next guy!


----------



## conditionfreak

Don't get confused. Some of us talk smack. But some of us talk "fact".

I have already decided which bird is going to win. Stump Joe Joe. Belonging to MaryofExeter.

I love that bird. He is one heck of a cock bird. He is chasing hens all over the place, and bullying the other cock birds. None of which want any part of him.

He reminds me of me, years ago.  Except he is more handsome.


----------



## ace in the hole

Now you've gone and done it. Pick your favorite bird and you know what will happen...


----------



## Crazy Pete

Not to put down Becky's bird, just think icecream I like baskin and robins 31 flavers. lol
Dave


----------



## rackerman

conditionfreak said:


> Don't get confused. Some of us talk smack. But some of us talk "fact".
> 
> I have already decided which bird is going to win. Stump Joe Joe. Belonging to MaryofExeter.
> 
> I love that bird. He is one heck of a cock bird. He is chasing hens all over the place, and bullying the other cock birds. None of which want any part of him.
> 
> He reminds me of me, years ago.  Except he is more handsome.


WAIT TILL YOU SEE BLUE BOMBERS OFFSPRING. I THINK YOU WILL HAVE A CHANGE IN MIND ON YOUR FAVORITE


----------



## First To Hatch

rackerman said:


> WAIT TILL YOU SEE BLUE BOMBERS OFFSPRING. I THINK YOU WILL HAVE A CHANGE IN MIND ON YOUR FAVORITE


You don't ever want your bird to be a favorite, the birds that are hated throughout the process are the winners.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Thats Okay But I Think He Is Going To Be Chasing One My Fine Hens Lol


----------



## conditionfreak

First To Hatch said:


> You don't ever want your bird to be a favorite, the birds that are hated throughout the process are the winners.


I hate COV 12285. Hate him, hate him, hate him. Always have. Always will.


----------



## Gnuretiree

How are we going to work the payoff of the ice cream? I can almost taste it already. Vanialla Cone with sprinkles from Carvel - Oh wait, I think I did say you could change your mind up to the day before the race.


----------



## conditionfreak

Easy to handle. Y'all just send me two bucks, and I will buy the Butter Pecan ice cream here.

Or you can buy it where you live, and pay to have it refrigerated by UPS until it arrives here. But that is probably not a good plan.


----------



## Lovebirds

Silence is Golden 

But, I prefer Chocolate Ice Cream, myself


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Gnuretiree said:


> How are we going to work the payoff of the ice cream? I can almost taste it already. Vanialla Cone with sprinkles from Carvel - Oh wait, I think I did say you could change your mind up to the day before the race.


 That is what is so nice about a pre-paid gift card from the Basket Robbins or Friendly's etc. Depending on the part of the world you might reside in. Some chains you can even customize the gift card, say with a pigeon on it.


----------



## ssyyb2

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> That is what is so nice about a pre-paid gift card from the Basket Robbins or Friendly's etc. Depending on the part of the world you might reside in. Some chains you can even customize the gift card, say with a pigeon on it.


You sound like you have alot of experience being the loser buying the ice-cream


----------



## Crazy Pete

I would rather bet he is used to getting the gift cards.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Crazy Pete said:


> I would rather bet he is used to getting the gift cards.
> Dave


For ice cream I am sure, just take a look at him.


----------



## conditionfreak

Ouch. Low blow.


----------



## Crazy Pete

hillfamilyloft said:


> For ice cream I am sure, just take a look at him.


I can't wait for the reply to this.
Dave


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Ssyybfamloft said:


> You sound like you have alot of experience being the loser buying the ice-cream


Oh Snap!...


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Crazy Pete said:


> I can't wait for the reply to this.
> Dave


Warren knows its all in fun.


----------



## conditionfreak

Finally got the results of my first old birds race this year. I am Marine One Lofts. 62nd place, but in the top 10%. This is the "A" race, which has unlimited entries. I have been using a "bang clock" (manual clock), recently. Hope to be able to use the electronic clock next week. We had a 300 mile race yesterday. I might have won the "A" race, (bold prediction, don't you think?) 

I post these to show the amount of competition "your" birds will be involved with. This is our old birds. Many of our members only participate in young bird races. Which always bothered me. What happens to all of those young birds after the season is over? But, I digress.

CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 05/20/12-13:36
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: CORBINA1OB12 Old Bird Race Flown: 05/06/2012
Release(A): 09:30 Birds: 739 Lofts: 40 Station: CORBIN KY
Weather (Rel) SUNNY, CALM, 64 degrees (Arr) SUNNY, NNE 3, 80 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 Kevin Span/26 896 AU 11 LFO BB H 13:49:42 196.331 00.00 1330.543 148
2 Git R Done/51 1672 AU 11 OSU BB H 13:49:48 196.365 00.04 1330.190 147
3 Git R Done Lo 6015 AU 10 COC DCSP H 13:49:49 2/ 51 00.05 1330.096 146
4 LoJac Loft/25 1230 AU 11 LFO SIL H 13:50:46 196.431 00.56 1325.712 145
5 DOUG SNYDER/8 958 AU 11 NDPC UNKN C 13:59:20 196.541 09.21 1284.312 144
6 Dave Trace/33 63 AU 07 PCO BB H 14:14:15 206.494 11.06 1278.555 143
7 HillCrestL/14 168 AU 11 COV BB C 12:40:12 137.247 08.39 1269.937 142
8 STEVE COX/44 252 AU 11 PCO BC C 14:19:46 208.752 13.37 1267.946 141
9 Git R Done Lo 16679 AU 10 GHC BBWF H 14:02:41 3/ 51 12.57 1267.323 140
10 Git R Done Lo 230 AU 08 FFC BC H 14:02:55 4/ 51 13.11 1266.208 139
11 Clearcreek/34 301 AU 11 LFO SMKE C 13:46:21 183.830 13.11 1262.050 138
12 Tim Byers/29 4925 AU 08 COC SIL C 14:10:20 200.923 14.34 1261.343 137
13 Clearcreek Lo 252 AU 08 FFC BB H 13:47:39 2/ 34 14.29 1255.740 136
14 Dave Tracey 1505 AU 10 PCO BC C 14:20:35 2/ 33 17.26 1250.689 135
15 Dave Tracey 26 AU 11 PCO BCSP H 14:20:39 3/ 33 17.30 1250.402 134
16 Dave Tracey 1037 AU 09 PCO DC C 14:20:40 4/ 33 17.31 1250.330 133
17 Dave Tracey 450 AU 11 COC BB C 14:20:41 5/ 33 17.32 1250.259 132
18 Sams Pigeo/31 916 AU 10 LFO BC C 14:08:18 197.473 17.07 1248.715 131
19 Ron Pairan/40 153 AU 09 LFO VEL H 14:25:51 209.706 18.28 1247.440 130
20 Git R Done Lo 221 AU 08 FFC BBWF H 14:07:14 5/ 51 17.30 1246.525 129
21 Ron Pairan 3299 AU 05 COC WGZ H 14:26:56 2/ 40 19.34 1242.868 128
22 Git R Done Lo 679 AU 08 LFO BC C 14:08:16 6/ 51 18.32 1241.911 127
23 Git R Done Lo 1217 AU 11 LFO BB H 14:08:18 7/ 51 18.34 1241.769 126
24 Git R Done Lo 6019 AU 10 COC BC H 14:08:19 8/ 51 18.35 1241.688 125
25 Git R Done Lo 161 AU 10 LFO BCSP H 14:08:20 9/ 51 18.36 1241.584 124
26 Git R Done Lo 101 AU 11 LFO DC H 14:08:26 10/ 51 18.42 1241.167 123
27 Git R Done Lo 15 AU 09 FFC BC C 14:08:30 11/ 51 18.46 1240.833 122
28 BOB LEONAR/21 10482 AU 10 MVS W H 14:08:21 196.240 18.46 1240.806 121
29 B&B Puddle/15 1081 AU 11 OSU BBSP C 13:09:36 154.212 15.36 1235.977 120
30 RICHARD NO/21 32803 AU 10 AA DC H 14:10:21 196.718 20.09 1234.866 119
31 RICHARD NORRI 1042 AU 11 LFO BB H 14:10:24 2/ 21 20.12 1234.646 118
32 RICHARD NORRI 817 AU 11 OSU GRIZ H 14:10:25 3/ 21 20.13 1234.565 117
33 RICHARD NORRI 803 AU 11 OSU BB H 14:10:27 4/ 21 20.15 1234.411 116
34 RICHARD NORRI 114 AU 11 COC BC H 14:10:29 5/ 21 20.17 1234.294 115
35 RICHARD NORRI 248 AU 10 FFC BC H 14:10:33 6/ 21 20.21 1234.008 114
36 RICHARD NORRI 848 AU 11 OSU BB H 14:10:38 7/ 21 20.26 1233.641 113
37 HillCrestLoft 129 AU 11 COV BB C 12:46:22 2/ 14 14.49 1230.056 112
38 Dave Tracey 27 AU 11 PCO BBSP H 14:25:48 6/ 33 22.39 1228.632 111
39 Sams Pigeon P 76 AU 11 LFO BB C 14:13:11 2/ 31 21.59 1227.213 110
40 STEVE COX 281 AU 11 PCO BBSP H 14:29:27 2/ 44 23.18 1226.979 109
41 RICHARD NORRI 6384 AU 10 COC GRIZ H 14:12:18 8/ 21 22.06 1226.344 108
42 RICHARD NORRI 444 AU 09 HVRP BB H 14:12:22 9/ 21 22.10 1226.033 107
43 Dave Tracey 3 AU 11 PCO BBSP C 14:26:31 7/ 33 23.22 1225.662 106
44 Ron Pairan 545 AU 11 LFO WH C 14:31:12 3/ 40 23.49 1225.318 105
45 Clearcreek Lo 48 AU 10 LFO BB C 13:54:09 3/ 34 20.59 1224.778 104
46 LoJac Loft 35 AU 11 COC BC H 14:12:17 2/ 25 22.27 1224.658 103
47 Sams Pigeon P 148 AU 08 FFC BC H 14:14:10 3/ 31 22.58 1222.952 102
48 DAVE KNISLE/6 430 AU 11 COC BLUE H 13:45:23 176.853 21.26 1218.811 101
49 BAKER & SO/14 468 AU 11 BS UNKN H 14:15:30 197.653 24.03 1218.449 100
50 Dave Tracey 16 AU 11 PCO BB C 14:28:24 8/ 33 25.15 1217.927 99
51 Git R Done Lo 224 AU 08 FFC BB H 14:14:08 12/ 51 24.24 1216.234 98
52 Git R Done Lo 11 AU 09 LFO WHSP H 14:14:30 13/ 51 24.46 1214.702 97
53 Kevin Spangle 895 AU 11 LFO BB C 14:14:32 2/ 26 24.50 1214.353 96
54 Dave Brehm/15 253 AU 11 COC SIL C 14:16:11 197.370 25.06 1213.790 95
55 Sams Pigeon P 131 AU 10 FFC BLK C 14:16:27 4/ 31 25.16 1213.190 94
56 Sams Pigeon P 83 AU 11 LFO BC H 14:16:37 5/ 31 25.25 1212.506 93
57 LoJac Loft 120 AU 10 LFO GRIZ H 14:15:09 3/ 25 25.20 1212.290 92
58 Tim Byers 1642 AU 11 OSU SIL C 14:21:55 2/ 29 26.09 1211.296 91
59 Clearcreek Lo 322 AU 11 LFO BLK H 13:57:13 4/ 34 24.03 1210.737 90
60 KEVIN COEY/39 726 AU 11 OSU GRIZ H 14:18:16 198.309 25.58 1210.680 89
WinSpeed-1 CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 05/20/12-13:36
Weekly Race Report Page 2
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: CORBINA1OB12 Old Bird Race Flown: 05/06/2012

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
61 KEVIN COEY 1053 AU 11 GNEO BB 14:18:19 2/ 39 26.00 1210.498 88
62 MarineOne/9 182 AU 11 TCC BCWF H 12:55:48 141.489 18.38 1210.005 87
63 Clearcreek Lo 49 AU 10 COC BBSP C 13:57:38 5/ 34 24.28 1208.853 86
64 Kevin Spangle 872 AU 11 LFO VEL H 14:15:57 3/ 26 26.15 1208.400 84
65 Ron Pairan 399 AU 10 LFO RC C 14:35:27 4/ 40 28.04 1208.263 83
66 Ron Pairan 584 AU 11 LFO RGZ C 14:35:28 5/ 40  28.05 1208.177 82
67 Ron Pairan 6117 AU 10 COC BB H 14:35:40 6/ 40 28.17 1207.387 81
68 STEVE COX 378 AU 11 PCO BC C 14:34:31 3/ 44 28.23 1206.515 80
69 Clearcreek Lo 906 AU 11 LFO BC H 13:58:21 6/ 34 25.11 1205.609 79
70 Clearcreek Lo 4617 AU 08 COC BC H 13:58:23 7/ 34 25.13 1205.482 78
71 Git R Done Lo 8 AU 11 COC BBWF H 14:16:50 14/ 51 27.06 1204.779 77
72 Ron Pairan 6127 AU 10 COC GRIZ C 14:36:33 7/ 40 29.10 1203.908 76
73 Kevin Spangle 186 AU 11 COC BC H 14:17:51 4/ 26 28.09 1200.417 75
--------------------------------- Above are top 10 percent ------------------------


----------



## conditionfreak

This is the "B" race, which has a five bird limit per loft. I am in 11th place. Top 20% (darn it)

CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 05/20/12-13:40
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: CORBINB1OB12 Old Bird Race (Special) Flown: 05/06/2012
Release(A): 10:00 Birds: 78 Lofts: 18 Station: CORBIN KY
Weather (Rel) SUNNY, CALM, 66 degrees (Arr) SUNNY, NNE 3, 81 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 LoJac Loft/5 104 AU 10 LFO SIL H 14:41:07 196.431 00.00 1229.695 137
2 LoJac Loft 274 AU 08 FFC GRIZ H 14:41:09 2/ 5 00.01 1229.571 127
3 PAUL HADDOX/5 787 AU 11 COC BC C 14:25:52 183.728 02.54 1216.215 118
4 Ron Pairan/5 15 AU 10 FFC BB C 15:08:57 209.706 08.49 1194.548 109
5 Ron Pairan 6797 AU 10 COC SIL H 15:12:39 2/ 5 12.31 1180.406 99
6 Ron Pairan 325 AU 09 WFI BBSP C 15:12:53 3/ 5 12.45 1179.539 90
7 Dave Tracey/5 6443 AU 10 COC BB C 15:08:08 206.494 12.35 1179.455 81
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------
8 RICHARD NOR/5 119 AU 11 COC GRIZ H 14:58:00 196.718 16.27 1161.776 71
9 RICHARD NORRI 259 AU 10 FFC BB H 14:58:02 2/ 5 16.29 1161.647 62
10 RICHARD NORRI 6382 AU 10 COC BB H 14:59:32 3/ 5 17.59 1155.817 52
11 MarineOne/5 91081 AU 09 TCC BB C 13:35:41 141.489 13.11 1154.516 43
12 Dave Tracey 83 AU 10 FFC DCSP C 15:16:37 2/ 5 21.04 1147.853 34
13 RICHARD NORRI 112 AU 11 COC BB H 15:03:59 4/ 5 22.27 1138.854 24
14 STEVE COX/5 261 AU 11 PCO CHOC C 15:23:39 208.752 24.51 1135.223 15
15 KEVIN COEY/5 725 AU 11 OSU BB H 15:07:50 198.309 24.01 1133.736 6
--------------------------------- Above are 20 percent ------------------------
16 Dave Tracey 1524 AU 10 PCO BB H 15:22:22 3/ 5 26.49 1127.379 0
17 Dave Tracey 1039 AU 09 PCO DCSP C 15:23:04 4/ 5 27.31 1124.936 0
18 Git R Done /2 3 AU 11 COC DCWF H 15:07:16 196.365 26.14 1124.702 0
19 LoJac Loft 22 AU 08 LFO BB H 15:08:11 3/ 5 27.03 1121.721 0
20 Dave Brehm/4 1293 AU 11 LFO BB H 15:09:50 197.370 27.21 1121.098 0
21 Dave Brehm 250 AU 11 COC BB H 15:09:59 2/ 4 27.30 1120.586 0
22 posey famil/5 1898 AU 11 NEPL BCWF H 14:37:47 172.351 31.07 1091.942 0
23 posey family 5664 AU 11 VK BCSP H 14:37:48 2/ 5 31.08 1091.877 0
24 KEVIN COEY 16 AU 10 FLU BCWF H 15:21:26 2/ 5 37.37 1085.781 0
25 B&B PuddleJ/5 1072 AU 11 OSU BB H 14:11:06 154.212 30.22 1080.963 0
26 B&B PuddleJum 1062 AU 11 OSU BB H 14:14:00 2/ 5 33.16 1068.622 0
27 KEVIN COEY 727 AU 11 OSU BB H 15:33:21 3/ 5 49.32 1046.968 0
28 Dave Brehm 209 AU 11 LFO RC H 15:35:27 3/ 4 52.57 1035.530 0
29 LoJac Loft 3151 AU 07 COC SIL H 15:43:40 4/ 5 01:02 1005.905 0
30 RICHARD NORRI 4431 AU 08 COC BBSP H 15:44:33 5/ 5 01:03 1004.787 0
31 B&B PuddleJum 379 AU 11 COC BC H 14:30:16 3/ 5 49.32 1004.248 0
32 Dave Tracey 444 AU 11 COC BB C 16:10:39 5/ 5 01:15 980.519 0
33 KEVIN COEY 628 AU 0 HVRP BB H 15:56:20 4/ 5 01:12 979.432 0
34 Mike Reeser/3 1261 AU 11 OSU BB C 15:38:09 181.150 01:18 942.808 0
35 KENNY WILLI/4 6638 AU 06 WOR DUN H 18:46:30 212.596 03:42 710.681 0
36 LoJac Loft 30 AU 09 FFC BB H 18:32:22 5/ 5 03:51 674.723 0
37 Matthew Joh/4 10622 AU 11 TCC DC H 18:26:39 193.265 03:50 671.352 0
38 PAUL HADDOX 78853 AU 10 CENT SIL C 18:23:47 2/ 5 04:00 641.849 0
39 B + E Loft/5 678 AU 09 HVRP BB H 20:16:45 196.076 05:36 559.520 0
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Aw no I hope the hawks can't read computer screens. They were probably looking through the window like the magpies on that one commercial.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

conditionfreak said:


> This is the "B" race, which has a five bird limit per loft. I am in 11th place. Top 20% (darn it)
> 
> CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 05/20/12-13:40
> Weekly Race Report Page 1
> Open and Sportsman Category
> Name: CORBINB1OB12 Old Bird Race (Special) Flown: 05/06/2012
> Release(A): 10:00 Birds: 78 Lofts: 18 Station: CORBIN KY
> Weather (Rel) SUNNY, CALM, 66 degrees (Arr) SUNNY, NNE 3, 81 degrees
> 
> POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
> 1 LoJac Loft/5 104 AU 10 LFO SIL H 14:41:07 196.431 00.00 1229.695 137
> 2 LoJac Loft 274 AU 08 FFC GRIZ H 14:41:09 2/ 5 00.01 1229.571 127
> 3 PAUL HADDOX/5 787 AU 11 COC BC C 14:25:52 183.728 02.54 1216.215 118
> 4 Ron Pairan/5 15 AU 10 FFC BB C 15:08:57 209.706 08.49 1194.548 109
> 5 Ron Pairan 6797 AU 10 COC SIL H 15:12:39 2/ 5 12.31 1180.406 99
> 6 Ron Pairan 325 AU 09 WFI BBSP C 15:12:53 3/ 5 12.45 1179.539 90
> 7 Dave Tracey/5 6443 AU 10 COC BB C 15:08:08 206.494 12.35 1179.455 81
> --------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------
> 8 RICHARD NOR/5 119 AU 11 COC GRIZ H 14:58:00 196.718 16.27 1161.776 71
> 9 RICHARD NORRI 259 AU 10 FFC BB H 14:58:02 2/ 5 16.29 1161.647 62
> 10 RICHARD NORRI 6382 AU 10 COC BB H 14:59:32 3/ 5 17.59 1155.817 52
> 11 MarineOne/5 91081 AU 09 TCC BB C 13:35:41 141.489 13.11 1154.516 43
> 12 Dave Tracey 83 AU 10 FFC DCSP C 15:16:37 2/ 5 21.04 1147.853 34
> 13 RICHARD NORRI 112 AU 11 COC BB H 15:03:59 4/ 5 22.27 1138.854 24
> 14 STEVE COX/5 261 AU 11 PCO CHOC C 15:23:39 208.752 24.51 1135.223 15
> 15 KEVIN COEY/5 725 AU 11 OSU BB H 15:07:50 198.309 24.01 1133.736 6
> --------------------------------- Above are 20 percent ------------------------
> 16 Dave Tracey 1524 AU 10 PCO BB H 15:22:22 3/ 5 26.49 1127.379 0
> 17 Dave Tracey 1039 AU 09 PCO DCSP C 15:23:04 4/ 5 27.31 1124.936 0
> 18 Git R Done /2 3 AU 11 COC DCWF H 15:07:16 196.365 26.14 1124.702 0
> 19 LoJac Loft 22 AU 08 LFO BB H 15:08:11 3/ 5 27.03 1121.721 0
> 20 Dave Brehm/4 1293 AU 11 LFO BB H 15:09:50 197.370 27.21 1121.098 0
> 21 Dave Brehm 250 AU 11 COC BB H 15:09:59 2/ 4 27.30 1120.586 0
> 22 posey famil/5 1898 AU 11 NEPL BCWF H 14:37:47 172.351 31.07 1091.942 0
> 23 posey family 5664 AU 11 VK BCSP H 14:37:48 2/ 5 31.08 1091.877 0
> 24 KEVIN COEY 16 AU 10 FLU BCWF H 15:21:26 2/ 5 37.37 1085.781 0
> 25 B&B PuddleJ/5 1072 AU 11 OSU BB H 14:11:06 154.212 30.22 1080.963 0
> 26 B&B PuddleJum 1062 AU 11 OSU BB H 14:14:00 2/ 5 33.16 1068.622 0
> 27 KEVIN COEY 727 AU 11 OSU BB H 15:33:21 3/ 5 49.32 1046.968 0
> 28 Dave Brehm 209 AU 11 LFO RC H 15:35:27 3/ 4 52.57 1035.530 0
> 29 LoJac Loft 3151 AU 07 COC SIL H 15:43:40 4/ 5 01:02 1005.905 0
> 30 RICHARD NORRI 4431 AU 08 COC BBSP H 15:44:33 5/ 5 01:03 1004.787 0
> 31 B&B PuddleJum 379 AU 11 COC BC H 14:30:16 3/ 5 49.32 1004.248 0
> 32 Dave Tracey 444 AU 11 COC BB C 16:10:39 5/ 5 01:15 980.519 0
> 33 KEVIN COEY 628 AU 0 HVRP BB H 15:56:20 4/ 5 01:12 979.432 0
> 34 Mike Reeser/3 1261 AU 11 OSU BB C 15:38:09 181.150 01:18 942.808 0
> 35 KENNY WILLI/4 6638 AU 06 WOR DUN H 18:46:30 212.596 03:42 710.681 0
> 36 LoJac Loft 30 AU 09 FFC BB H 18:32:22 5/ 5 03:51 674.723 0
> 37 Matthew Joh/4 10622 AU 11 TCC DC H 18:26:39 193.265 03:50 671.352 0
> 38 PAUL HADDOX 78853 AU 10 CENT SIL C 18:23:47 2/ 5 04:00 641.849 0
> 39 B + E Loft/5 678 AU 09 HVRP BB H 20:16:45 196.076 05:36 559.520 0
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Looks like "LoJac" is going to give you trouble this season. He has like 55 miles of overfly on you. Good luck to ya and keep us updated on how ya do.


----------



## rackerman

Walt, My birds are on their way!!! I will e-mail routing number tonight!


----------



## rackerman

Oh, I forgot? Names are Halleys Comet & Tippy Toes.....

Oh NO, I forgot, names are bad to give


----------



## Crazy Pete

I hope Tippy Toes is not down from the Blue Bomber, if so you better rename it. lol
Dave


----------



## ace in the hole

I was thinking I'd wait until after the 300 mile classic before giving mine names. I figured if they make it through the season they earned it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Same here, except having a bird with half a toe missing you just can't help but name him early on  But the other one definitely is going to have to wait.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

ace in the hole said:


> I was thinking I'd wait until after the 300 mile classic before giving mine names. I figured if they make it through the season they earned it.


Same here too....

Walt you every find out yett?


----------



## conditionfreak

No, not yet. Probably tomorrow I will do an inventory. 

I hope none are missing. I have been giving all of them a lot of flying around the loft time.


----------



## conditionfreak

MaryofExetor: Too late. I already named your Little One.

But you have permission to re-name her.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

conditionfreak said:


> MaryofExetor: Too late. I already named your Little One.
> 
> But you have permission to re-name her.


Aw  She sounds cute haha. Hopefully just a disguise for her ruthless racing...maybe haha


----------



## rackerman

Crazy Pete said:


> I hope Tippy Toes is not down from the Blue Bomber, if so you better rename it. lol
> Dave


No, Tippy Toes is from my other birds.


----------



## rackerman

Walt, My birds are waiting for pick up! Let me know as soon as you get them!! 


Express Mail®
Notice Left (No Authorized Recipient Available)
May 24, 2012, 7:01 am 
HILLSBORO, OH 45133 
Guaranteed By:
May 23, 2012, 3:00 PM 


Proof of Delivery 

Arrival at Post Office
May 24, 2012, 7:00 am 
HILLSBORO, OH 45133 

Depart USPS Sort Facility
May 24, 2012 
CINCINNATI, OH 45234 

Processed through USPS Sort Facility
May 24, 2012, 12:59 am 
CINCINNATI, OH 45234 

Depart USPS Sort Facility
May 22, 2012 
SAGINAW, MI 48605 

Processed through USPS Sort Facility
May 22, 2012, 6:33 pm 
SAGINAW, MI 48605 

 Dispatched to Sort Facility
May 22, 2012, 4:25 pm 
NATIONAL CITY, MI 48748 

Acceptance
May 22, 2012, 4:24 pm 
NATIONAL CITY, MI 48748


----------



## conditionfreak

rackerman: I picked up your birds at about noon today. They are okay. A little "light", but not bad at all. I have them in a carrying crate with food and water, as I am in the process of inventoring the birds and cleaning the lofts. I am spraying for red mites, as I heard the birds "dancing" on their perches, late last night.

The red ones numbers are 1308. The splash #'s are 1307.

Funny how the Blue Bomber had a red headed child. Ha Ha.

I counted thebirds last night on their perches. There is one missing, as I count them ever night and it did not add up to what it was the previous night.


----------



## rackerman

Thanks Walt! I am glad they are OK. I was a little worried with the temp. outside.

What do you think of Blue Bomber's offspring? His mother is from that 11 year old red Janssen hen from Don Campbell So, I am not surprized on the red coloring.

Sure wish I could have sent 32's offspring. He is mated with a pedegree Hoben hen and the babies are beautiful blue bars. Maybe next year.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

The red headed kid will be a cockbird. Whatcha gonna name it?


----------



## rackerman

MaryOfExeter said:


> The red headed kid will be a cockbird. Whatcha gonna name it?


*HALLEYS COMET*


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. I like it rackerman.

On a sad note. I inventoried the birds, while I cleaned the lofts and sprayed for mites. We are missing two birds.

Every night I count the birds in both lofts, using a flashlight. The numbers last night, indicated to me that one bird was missing. But when I inventoried today, I found out that a feral had taken up "sponging off of me" and residing in the left loft. Cute and very little pigeon. Smaller than Becky's Little Girl, which I thought couldn't be done.  Seems young but its eyes are the eyes of an older bird. Perhaps born this spring. I put it in my "forever" loft. Haven't decided what to do with it yet.

Anyway, I am sorry to report that the two birds missing are:

AU-2012-Foys-5192, smokey blue check.

AU-2012-NEPLS-5505, Blue bar.

Sorry guys. I just do not know what happened to them. Hopefuly they will show up.

On another note. I made a list up today of birds I liked in hand. I did not refer back to the list I made previously. Making it more fair, I think (not that it really matters anyway, what I "like").

Listed in the order they were logged into my official notebook, when I received them:

NEPLS-1802 (perhaps should not be on this list, due to having nine flights on one wing and 8 on the other) (but a nice bird otherwise)
NEPLS-1805
TRC-710 (Stump Toe Joe)
Foys-29603
Foys-29602
Foys-24575
OGN-3904
Foys 2523
Zeppelin-6 (and not because "6" is my lucky number) 
COV-12283 (one of mine, and really is nice) (honest) (this may be the best of the lot, in hand)
COV-12285 (my other entry, and really is nice in hand) (again, honestly)
Foys-1308 (Nothing special about this bird really. I only received it today. But is on the list because of who his daddy is. Last years PT Classic winner)  (this is the last time he makes the list, unless he deserves it)


I did not look up who owns these birds, but I can if needed. I obviously knew STJoe and my two entries. My #12283 was recently out of sorts, but a few days of being in a cage and being given Life Saver capsules from Ganus, has it back to normal.

One bird that I found too "light" for my liking, is MTP-2049, BB w/flt Splash. I put it into an individual cage and will be giving it Life Saver capsules from Ganus. I will keep you posted.

All in all, a fine group of young pigeons.

Again, I am sorry to the owners of the two missing birds. It happens.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

sorry to bother you about this all the time but have you take a look and and see guess if it a hen or cock?

#12399
#12398


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> sorry to bother you about this all the time but have you take a look and and see guess if it a hen or cock?
> 
> #12399
> #12398


Oopps. I forgot. I will do it as soon as possible. Getting dark now. I will get out the flashlight.


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj: It was disturbing the birds too much, off their pireches, so I will have to do it tomorrow. Sorry.


----------



## Ashby Loft

OGN-3904  Glad to know he's doing well. Never could get that replacement for that other one sent. 3904 will have to just be twice as good.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Crazy Pete said:


> I would rather bet he is used to getting the gift cards.
> Dave


 You be right ! Why else do you think I am a couple pounds.....on the high side of my prime wrestling weight ?


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> sorry to bother you about this all the time but have you take a look and and see guess if it a hen or cock?
> 
> #12399
> #12398


Well. After waiting all this time. I don't have difinitive answers for you.

Both look like big hens. But both could be cocks also.

I am going to guess that the blue check #12399 is a cock, and the brown bar #12398 is a hen.

But really, they both could go either way. Are they nestmates?



So. My guess is 12398 is a hen. 12399 is a cock.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

No they are not nestmate. But thank for getting at me about this. Hope they do will in your training and race. Have they beng lofy flying yet?


----------



## conditionfreak

Everything except very recently received birds, have been loft flying for a long time.

But they are loft flying, not routing. Too many birds still working on growing in the flights I cut and pulled, for them to route. But they are getting closer every day. Won't be long until they are routing.

Hopefully.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

By brown bar is it actually a brown bar? What color were the parents? I could probably tell you the sex of that one at least.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

the dad is a light brown bar and mom is a blue bar.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Nevermind. Nothing sex-linked about indigo


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, it's a dangerous part of the year for racing pigeons.

Besides being hot as heck in these parts. It is hotter further south of course. But hot here too.

Also, it is the time of the year when a lot of young hawks are leaving the nests and learning to hunt. Those young hawks are "crazy". The go after anything, and don't care much about people about. They just "go for it". Many banging on the aviary screens that have pigeons under them. Some flyers report that they have "dents" in their wire screens, from hawks slamming into them.

Of course the young hawks are not as good at hunting as their parents. But they are hungier and more daredevil than their parents.

I am missing one of my all white birds out yesterday.  Most likely a hawk. I don't know what else it could have been, from loft flying.

Today was the first time I used my new electronic clocking system on an old bird race. I don't think I did so well this week. W'ell see. I did win the club on last weeks 300, and I think I have a good shot on the combine results for that race. Should know in a couple of days.

But this week, not so good I think. Next week is our 400/500. So I didn't send my best birds this week. I am letting them rest, and I just sent my always late birds this week. And like usual, they were late. It was a 200 mile race today. I am probably going to just send birds to the 400 next week. Depends on the weather, and the birds readiness.


----------



## rackerman

Walt, How are my birds doing, did you get them in the loft??


----------



## conditionfreak

They are fine. Halleys Comet fought off another bird and took over a top perch in the "right" loft. Your other bird is on a lower perch, near the floor.


----------



## rackerman

conditionfreak said:


> They are fine. Halleys Comet fought off another bird and took over a top perch in the "right" loft. Your other bird is on a lower perch, near the floor.


That's awesome!! I think Halleys Comet will be a good bird. 

Tippy Toes was doing alot of fighting with my older birds. I hope he does good.

Thanks for the update


----------



## rackerman

Walt, Have you heard anything from Flapdoddle or mtripOH??


----------



## conditionfreak

No. There are several persons that early entered, that I have not heard from. I think it is past time to enter. We have less birds this year, than in the past two years. I am working on boosting that up. But we will probably only have 65 entries instead of 80.

mtripoh was supposed to deliver their birds in person, the first week of May. I hope eveything is alright with them.

I gave ample time to send birds. I guess it just didn't work out for some.

Flapdoodle seems to have lost interest with pigeon racing in general, or is too busy. Ganus is scared.  Some of the others, I just don't have a clue.


----------



## Happy

*Hap is Happy!!*

Walt, Just a note to tell ya that my PT Race entrees 
AVC 1203 BB Yearling Sibling just won the Overall Sprint 200mi. last week &
AVC 1205 BB Yearling Sibling Won 1st Overall Sprint 100mi.& 13th Overall @ 160mi. 3-4 weeks ago. Hoping to Beat that Blue Bomber (Rackerman) this yr.. How can we go wrong Beating Birds with names for his entree's "Halley's Comet" & Tippy Toes!!  
Anyway, having a Super Sprint Series Races this yr. in our 395 combine, "SO FAR" See results www.fly395.org Or AU 2012 OB's 395concourse Sprint. Just trying to get Rackerman stirred up with the 1st Punch IN!! 
Hope many are also having a Good Old Bird YR., but BLUE BOMBER is in TROUBLE!!
Hap Hilton


----------



## almondman

Congrats on your wins! Let the smack down begin?


----------



## rackerman

Happy said:


> Walt, Just a note to tell ya that my PT Race entrees
> AVC 1203 BB Yearling Sibling just won the Overall Sprint 200mi. last week &
> AVC 1205 BB Yearling Sibling Won 1st Overall Sprint 100mi.& 13th Overall @ 160mi. 3-4 weeks ago. Hoping to Beat that Blue Bomber (Rackerman) this yr.. How can we go wrong Beating Birds with names for his entree's "Halley's Comet" & Tippy Toes!!
> Anyway, having a Super Sprint Series Races this yr. in our 395 combine, "SO FAR" See results www.fly395.org Or AU 2012 OB's 395concourse Sprint. Just trying to get Rackerman stirred up with the 1st Punch IN!!
> Hope many are also having a Good Old Bird YR., but BLUE BOMBER is in TROUBLE!!
> Hap Hilton


Sounds to me like you sent the wrong Siblings to the PT race

Anyway Congrats on the winning.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Happy said:


> Walt, Just a note to tell ya that my PT Race entrees
> AVC 1203 BB Yearling Sibling just won the Overall Sprint 200mi. last week &
> AVC 1205 BB Yearling Sibling Won 1st Overall Sprint 100mi.& 13th Overall @ 160mi. 3-4 weeks ago. Hoping to Beat that Blue Bomber (Rackerman) this yr.. How can we go wrong Beating Birds with names for his entree's "Halley's Comet" & Tippy Toes!!
> Anyway, having a Super Sprint Series Races this yr. in our 395 combine, "SO FAR" See results www.fly395.org Or AU 2012 OB's 395concourse Sprint. Just trying to get Rackerman stirred up with the 1st Punch IN!!
> Hope many are also having a Good Old Bird YR., but BLUE BOMBER is in TROUBLE!!
> Hap Hilton


 Maybe your entries will do really well once they mature as OB's then ?


----------



## Happy

*Maybe Warren??*



SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Maybe your entries will do really well once they mature as OB's then ?


Warren, You have a good point. I haven't flown YB's in a long time, so doesn't mean they will preform as YB's., but gives them a better chance than average birds that never achive this & know that I have been fortunate to have these birds preform so well in the shorter races the last several yrs. doing Very Little Road Training!!! Just had to find another way instead of soooooo much road work with the cost of gas, etc., & so far it is working on shorter races, but not as good as I use to do on the Long.. We have 12 races from 100-600mi. & another 6 Sprint Races starting with the 1st longer races that are shipped on Thurs. for Fri. for the Sprint & Sat. for the long. that is 18 Races!! I just can't fly both YB's & OB's anymore & have FUN. Opps, got to get going as we ship tonight & have to give them their Coach Speach Just hope I can get Blue Bomber this PT Race. & Need to Razz Him up a Little Hap


----------



## rackerman

Happy said:


> Warren, You have a good point. I haven't flown YB's in a long time, so doesn't mean they will preform as YB's., but gives them a better chance than average birds that never achive this & know that I have been fortunate to have these birds preform so well in the shorter races the last several yrs. doing Very Little Road Training!!! Just had to find another way instead of soooooo much road work with the cost of gas, etc., & so far it is working on shorter races, but not as good as I use to do on the Long.. We have 12 races from 100-600mi. & another 6 Sprint Races starting with the 1st longer races that are shipped on Thurs. for Fri. for the Sprint & Sat. for the long. that is 18 Races!! I just can't fly both YB's & OB's anymore & have FUN. Opps, got to get going as we ship tonight & have to give them their Coach Speach Just hope I can get Blue Bomber this PT Race. & Need to Razz Him up a Little Hap


Happy, Blue Bomber is not racing, it's Halley's Comet this year


----------



## Happy

Russ, I meant to say BLUE BOMBER LOFT... Just getting older Russ!!!! So I'm trying to beat the Miss/Mr. Halley's Comet out of Blue Bomber?? This 2012 PT Race... 
All Fun Russ, Hap


----------



## rackerman

Hap, I understand I wish you the best of luck and me too

You can't razz me though


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I'm gonna laugh when yall get beat by a handicapped bird  
'Ole Stump says you don't need a full set of toes to kick butt! Or tail, rather


----------



## rackerman

MaryOfExeter said:


> I'm gonna laugh when yall get beat by a handicapped bird
> 'Ole Stump says you don't need a full set of toes to kick butt! Or tail, rather


Good luck to you too Becky


----------



## Flapdoodle

conditionfreak said:


> No. There are several persons that early entered, that I have not heard from. I think it is past time to enter. We have less birds this year, than in the past two years. I am working on boosting that up. But we will probably only have 65 entries instead of 80.
> 
> mtripoh was supposed to deliver their birds in person, the first week of May. I hope eveything is alright with them.
> 
> I gave ample time to send birds. I guess it just didn't work out for some.
> 
> Flapdoodle seems to have lost interest with pigeon racing in general, or is too busy. Ganus is scared.  Some of the others, I just don't have a clue.


Hi Walt, too busy sums it up. I let the birds pair up and have some three week olds banded but I am going to hold on to them. I am not racing this year at all. I wish I could say I had a YB team but it did not happen this year.

I did want to update the 2011 PT Classic inventory. That year I was flying out of a goat shed (which has been given back to the goats). I came home in Feb 2012 (I wanted to post sooner) and saw a white pigeon on the roof of the shed. It took off before I could get close enough to see a band. That night I went and checked and sure enough it was roosting above the goats. It was one of the NPA banded whites from Big T. I am pretty sure the bird was sent as a trainer to Fernley NV end of August 2010. A year and six months later the bird still remembered home. 

Anyway, hope everyone is well and wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

That gives me hope for my birds 

Nice to see you around Flapdoodle!


----------



## conditionfreak

Flapdoodle said:


> Hi Walt, too busy sums it up. I let the birds pair up and have some three week olds banded but I am going to hold on to them. I am not racing this year at all. I wish I could say I had a YB team but it did not happen this year.
> 
> I did want to update the 2011 PT Classic inventory. That year I was flying out of a goat shed (which has been given back to the goats). I came home in Feb 2012 (I wanted to post sooner) and saw a white pigeon on the roof of the shed. It took off before I could get close enough to see a band. That night I went and checked and sure enough it was roosting above the goats. It was one of the NPA banded whites from Big T. I am pretty sure the bird was sent as a trainer to Fernley NV end of August 2010. A year and six months later the bird still remembered home.
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is well and wish you all the best of luck.


Okay. Ya got me. I trapped that white bird last year, and kept it for breeding purposes. I've got some of Big T's "stuff" in my loft now.

But the darn thing excaped from me in January, here in Ohio, and apparently flew all the way back to California in the dead of winter. Back to the goat shed. 

I confess. 

Sorry Big T. 

I am a bad bad man.  But I have some good good white birds now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

If you are serious, it must be a small world after all


----------



## Big T

Been busy to keep up with everything, but that was funny. One of my birds from last year has been making the rounds from loft to loft in Cal. The people are good enough to call and they want to keep the bird, but it then is off to another loft with me getting another phone call.


----------



## conditionfreak

I thought I won this race, from two weeks ago. Just got the combine results today. A little dissapointing, but at least I won the club. (this is me blowing my own horn) 

I promise not to post my old bird race results on this thread anymore. I know y'all are getting tired of it. But I kind of left this one hanging from a previous post where I predicted I might have won the whole combine. So here it is. I am Marine One Lofts, in 14th place. Still top ten percent, but not a combine winner. Darn it. I thought she was a good'un. Not too bad for only sending four birds though. 

CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 06/01/12-19:53
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: SWEETA1OB12 Old Bird Race Flown: 05/20/2012
Release(A): 08:00 Birds: 569 Lofts: 33 Station: SWEETWATER TN
Weather (Rel) Clear, Calm, 62 degrees (Arr) Clear, E 5, 80 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 Clearcreek/28 252 AU 08 FFC BB H 15:12:32 296.067 00.00 1204.706 202
2 Clearcreek Lo 682 AU 08 LFO BB H 15:19:06 2/ 28 06.34 1186.654 200
3 KEVIN COEY/41 1046 AU 11 GNEO BC H 15:48:58 309.022 17.31 1159.691 199
4 Clearcreek Lo 309 AU 11 LFO BC C 15:34:22 3/ 28 21.50 1146.784 197
5 LoJac Loft/18 1230 AU 11 LFO SIL H 15:54:13 308.619 23.21 1145.367 195
6 Git R Done/42 15 AU 09 FFC BC C 15:56:38 308.565 25.51 1139.335 193
7 Git R Done Lo 221 AU 08 FFC BBWF H 15:58:42 2/ 42 27.55 1134.416 191
8 Git R Done Lo 65 AU 10 FFC SLTE H 15:59:24 3/ 42 28.37 1132.767 190
9 KEVIN COEY 4059 AU 08 COC BB H 16:04:43 2/ 41 33.16 1122.018 188
10 Dave Trace/26 6444 AU 10 COC BBSP H 16:18:54 318.031 34.16 1121.936 186
11 KEVIN COEY 1699 AU 11 OSU BC H 16:05:10 3/ 41 33.43 1120.973 184
12 KEVIN COEY 750 AU 11 OSU BB H 16:05:10 4/ 41 33.43 1120.969 182
13 Clearcreek Lo 904 AU 11 LFO BB C 15:50:17 4/ 28 37.45 1107.988 181
14 MarineOne/4 182 AU 11 TCC BCWF H 14:42:54 252.644 33.48 1103.618 179
15 Git R Done Lo 16679 AU 10 GHC BBWF H 16:12:15 4/ 42 41.28 1103.209 177
16 BOB LEONARD/7 10482 AU 10 MVS W H 16:07:44 305.631 41.13 1102.877 175
17 RICHARD NO/28 817 AU 11 OSU GRIZ H 16:12:57 307.276 44.03 1097.038 173
18 Clearcreek Lo 301 AU 11 LFO SMKE C 15:54:59 5/ 28 42.27 1097.021 172
19 RICHARD NORRI 660 AU 06 HVRP BBWF H 16:12:58 2/ 28 44.04 1097.012 170
20 KEVIN COEY 1053 AU 11 GNEO BB 16:16:23 5/ 41 44.56 1095.622 168
21 RICHARD NORRI 32815 AU 10 AA BB H 16:13:38 3/ 28 44.44 1095.509 166
22 KEVIN COEY 726 AU 11 OSU GRIZ H 16:17:56 6/ 41 46.29 1092.218 164
23 DOUG SNYDER/6 7683 AU 11 VK UNKN C 16:25:53 305.677 59.18 1063.469 163
24 Git R Done Lo 13 AU 11 COC BLK H 16:31:08 5/ 42 01:00 1062.443 161
25 Wallys Lof/44 8052 AU 08 COLS BB C 17:09:35 329.545 01:08 1055.338 159
26 Git R Done Lo 101 AU 11 LFO DC H 16:35:32 6/ 42 01:04 1053.372 157
27 Clearcreek Lo 778 AU 08 LFO BC H 16:14:42 6/ 28 01:02 1053.289 156
28 Git R Done Lo 6782 AU 10 COC BCWF H 16:35:38 7/ 42 01:04 1053.157 154
29 Ron Pairan/46 6109 AU 10 COC BC C 17:01:49 321.879 01:11 1045.531 152
30 Dave Tracey 444 AU 11 COC BB C 16:55:26 2/ 26 01:10 1045.385 150
31 Git R Done Lo 6005 AU 10 COC BB C 16:39:48 8/ 42 01:09 1044.736 148
32 Wallys Loft 90434 AU 10 CENT BB H 17:16:09 2/ 44 01:14 1042.878 147
33 Dave Tracey 82 AU 10 FFC BB H 16:56:49 3/ 26 01:12 1042.691 145
34 KEVIN COEY 1062 AU 11 GNEO BB 16:41:58 7/ 41 01:10 1041.924 143
35 Git R Done Lo 6019 AU 10 COC BC H 16:41:15 9/ 42 01:10 1041.823 141
36 RICHARD NORRI 259 AU 10 FFC BB H 16:39:08 4/ 28 01:10 1041.716 139
37 LoJac Loft 707 AU 11 LFO BBSP H 16:42:59 2/ 18 01:12 1038.564 138
38 Ron Pairan 311 AU 11 COC BB C 17:06:19 2/ 46 01:16 1036.922 136
39 KEVIN COEY 1239 AU 07 HVRP BC H 16:47:27 8/ 41 01:16 1031.109 134
40 Ron Pairan 630 AU 10 HL BB C 17:18:39 3/ 46 01:28 1014.031 132
41 Ron Pairan 769 AU 11 COC BC C 17:19:39 4/ 46 01:29 1012.219 130
42 Ron Pairan 566 AU 11 LFO LCWF H 17:21:54 5/ 46 01:31 1008.148 129
43 Ron Pairan 545 AU 11 LFO WH C 17:21:55 6/ 46 01:31 1008.139 127
44 Ron Pairan 6127 AU 10 COC GRIZ C 17:24:05 7/ 46 01:33 1004.252 125
45 Ron Pairan 399 AU 10 LFO RC C 17:24:11 8/ 46 01:33 1004.092 123
46 Kevin Span/23 898 AU 11 LFO GRIZ H 17:01:33 308.530 01:30 1002.693 121
47 Dave Tracey 1524 AU 10 PCO BB H 17:18:43 4/ 26 01:34 1001.821 120
48 Kevin Spangle 186 AU 11 COC BC H 17:02:50 2/ 23 01:32 1000.316 118
49 Kevin Spangle 879 AU 11 LFO BB H 17:02:59 3/ 23 01:32 1000.036 116
50 Wallys Loft 317 AU 11 OSU DC C 17:40:21 3/ 44 01:38 999.391 114
51 STEVE COX/33 256 AU 11 PCO BB H 17:24:18 320.326 01:36 999.085 113
52 Wallys Loft 382 AU 11 OSU GRIZ 17:42:46 4/ 44 01:41 995.246 111
53 Git R Done Lo 17641 AU 10 JEDD BCSP H 17:05:53 10/ 42 01:35 994.799 109
54 Git R Done Lo 1297 AU 11 LFO CHOC H 17:05:57 11/ 42 01:35 994.681 107
55 HillCrestLo/9 121 AU 11 COV BB H 15:19:29 248.276 01:16 994.271 105
56 Clearcreek Lo 48 AU 10 LFO BB C 16:45:27 7/ 28 01:32 991.651 104
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------


----------



## conditionfreak

Below top ten percent.

57 Clearcreek Lo 204 AU 11 COC BB H 16:46:09 8/ 28 01:33 990.344 102
58 DOUG SNYDER 10721 AU 10 MVS GRIZ C 17:03:34 2/ 6 01:36 989.743 100
59 Ron Pairan 478 AU 10 LFO BB H 17:37:27 9/ 46 01:47 980.998 98
60 Clearcreek Lo 202 AU 11 COC BBSP H 16:53:32 9/ 28 01:41 976.645 96
61 Git R Done Lo 161 AU 10 LFO BCSP H 17:16:33 12/ 42 01:45 975.734 95
62 Ron Pairan 1014 AU 11 LFO CBAR C 17:40:37 10/ 46 01:50 975.665 93
63 Kevin Spangle 876 AU 11 LFO VEL C 17:17:25 4/ 23 01:46 974.146 91
64 Clearcreek Lo 54 AU 10 LFO BB H 16:56:50 10/ 28 01:44 970.645 89
65 Dave Brehm/16 6044 AU 10 COC BBWF H 17:22:10 309.527 01:49 969.009 87
66 Wallys Loft 38 AU 09 FFC DCWF C 17:58:33 5/ 44 01:57 969.003 86
67 DAVE KNISLE/6 363 AU 09 KARG BC H 16:38:38 285.316 01:41 968.211 84
68 Kevin Spangle 869 AU 11 LFO BB H 17:23:51 5/ 23 01:53 963.037 82
69 Ron Pairan 1019 AU 11 LFO BC H 17:48:53 11/ 46 01:58 961.977 80
70 Tim Byers/24 269 AU 11 LFO BB C 17:34:14 313.142 01:56 959.725 78
71 Clearcreek Lo 6054 AU 10 COC BC H 17:03:12 11/ 28 01:50 959.274 77
72 ANDERSON F/10 1271 AU 08 AFL H 17:42:19 316.285 02:00 955.944 75
73 Ron Pairan 509 AU 11 LFO BBSP C 17:54:05 12/ 46 02:03 953.549 73
74 ANDERSON FAMI 1150 AU 08 AFL C 17:45:07 2/ 10 02:03 951.369 71
75 Ron Pairan 6643 AU 10 COC RGZ C 17:59:07 13/ 46 02:08 945.538 70
76 Ron Pairan 259 AU 08 LFO BB H 18:03:13 14/ 46 02:12 939.111 68
77 Kevin Spangle 212 AU 11 COC BC H 17:39:26 6/ 23 02:08 937.142 66
78 Git R Done Lo 130 IF 08 LM DC C 17:39:43 13/ 42 02:08 936.752 64
79 Ron Pairan 153 AU 09 LFO VEL H 18:04:49 15/ 46 02:14 936.619 62
80 B&B Puddle/17 1055 AU 11 OSU BB C 16:21:53 266.446 01:52 934.383 61
81 STEVE COX 278 AU 11 PCO BC H 18:03:57 2/ 33 02:15 933.490 59
82 B&B PuddleJum 1057 AU 11 OSU BB C 16:22:31 2/ 17 01:53 933.206 57
83 KEVIN COEY 1066 AU 11 GNEO BB 17:43:05 9/ 41 02:11 932.726 55
84 Ron Pairan 708 AU 11 COC VWF C 18:07:41 16/ 46 02:17 932.193 53
85 Dave Tracey 1835 AU 10 PCO BBSP H 18:01:48 5/ 26 02:17 930.100 52
86 Git R Done Lo 106 AU 11 LFO BLK H 17:44:28 14/ 42 02:13 929.144 50
87 Git R Done Lo 1672 AU 11 OSU BB H 17:46:02 15/ 42 02:15 926.660 48
88 Kevin Spangle 881 AU 11 LFO BC H 17:52:54 7/ 23 02:22 915.847 46
89 Ron Pairan 6192 AU 10 COC DC C 18:20:50 17/ 46 02:30 912.461 44
90 Dave Brehm 1293 AU 11 LFO BB H 17:57:32 2/ 16 02:25 911.652 43
91 Ron Pairan 542 AU 11 LFO GRIZ H 18:24:22 18/ 46 02:34 907.295 41
92 Ron Pairan 321 AU 09 WFI BB C 18:25:45 19/ 46 02:35 905.287 39
93 KEVIN COEY 2059 AU 11 OSU GRIZ H 18:01:10 10/ 41 02:29 904.662 37
94 Git R Done Lo 18 AU 11 COC RCSP H 18:02:19 16/ 42 02:31 901.616 35
95 Dave Brehm 648 AU 10 LFO BB H 18:06:22 3/ 16 02:34 898.385 34
96 Ron Pairan 309 AU 11 COC DC C 18:30:43 20/ 46 02:40 898.166 32
97 KEVIN COEY 3906 AU 11 GNEO BBSP C 18:06:08 11/ 41 02:34 897.269 30
98 Git R Done Lo 5023 AU 09 COC BBWF C 18:06:17 17/ 42 02:35 895.705 28
99 Dave Tracey 636 AU 07 PCO SIL H 18:25:41 6/ 26 02:41 894.596 27
100 Dave Tracey 20 AU 11 PCO BB C 18:27:27 7/ 26 02:42 892.077 25
101 Dave Tracey 1502 AU 10 PCO BC H 18:28:05 8/ 26 02:43 891.178 23
102 LoJac Loft 32 AU 11 COC RC H 18:15:57 3/ 18 02:45 881.797 21
103 Git R Done Lo 799 AU 11 COC BC H 18:18:04 18/ 42 02:47 878.634 19
104 B&B PuddleJum 1084 AU 11 OSU BB C 16:54:14 3/ 17 02:24 877.804 18
105 Ron Pairan 567 AU 11 LFO VEL H 18:45:47 21/ 46 02:55 877.207 16
106 Kevin Spangle 889 AU 11 LFO BCWF H 18:19:06 8/ 23 02:48 877.087 14
107 RICHARD NORRI 250 AU 10 FFC GRIZ H 18:18:42 5/ 28 02:49 874.074 12
108 KEVIN COEY 2845 AU 11 GNEO SIL H 18:22:32 12/ 41 02:51 873.616 10
109 Dave Brehm 8 AU 11 LFO SIL C 18:25:33 4/ 16 02:53 870.821 9
110 KEVIN COEY 780 AU 06 HVRP BBSP H 18:24:54 13/ 41 02:53 870.307 7
111 RICHARD NORRI 6384 AU 10 COC GRIZ H 18:22:29 6/ 28 02:53 868.760 5
112 KEVIN COEY 5694 AU 09 COC BB C 18:28:36 14/ 41 02:57 865.196 3
113 Kevin Spangle 851 AU 11 LFO SIL H 18:27:44 9/ 23 02:57 865.017 1
--------------------------------- Above are 20 percent ------------------------
114 Kevin Spangle 856 AU 11 LFO BB H 18:27:48 10/ 23 02:57 864.944 0
115 Dave Tracey 1189 AU 11 LFO BBWF H 18:47:20 9/ 26 03:02 864.677 0
116 Dave Tracey 14 AU 11 PCO BB C 18:50:30 10/ 26 03:05 860.467 0
117 Clearcreek Lo 6052 AU 10 COC BB H 18:08:16 12/ 28 02:55 856.643 0
118 Sams Pigeo/31 19 AU 11 LFO SPL H 18:39:13 309.627 03:06 852.484 0
119 Sams Pigeon P 70 AU 10 LFO BB H 18:39:16 2/ 31 03:06 852.411 0
120 Ron Pairan 304 AU 11 COC SIL H 19:05:02 22/ 46 03:14 851.822 0
121 Kevin Spangle 730 AU 11 COC BB C 18:38:38 11/ 23 03:07 850.272 0
122 Sams Pigeon P 916 AU 10 LFO BC C 18:45:25 3/ 31 03:13 844.309 0
123 Ron Pairan 6117 AU 10 COC BB H 19:11:09 23/ 46 03:20 844.059 0
124 DAVE KNISLEY 421 AU 11 COC GRIZ H 17:56:01 2/ 6 02:59 842.513 0
125 KEVIN COEY 202 AU 11 GNEO BBWF H 18:45:54 15/ 41 03:14 842.010 0
126 Git R Done Lo 695 AU 08 LFO BB H 18:44:58 19/ 42 03:14 841.981 0
127 KEVIN COEY 1054 AU 11 GNEO BC C 18:46:45 16/ 41 03:15 840.905 0
128 KEVIN COEY 2854 AU 11 GNEO BB 18:49:31 17/ 41 03:18 837.322 0
129 KEVIN COEY 732 AU 11 OSU BC C 18:50:54 18/ 41 03:19 835.559 0
130 KEVIN COEY 718 AU 11 OSU BC 18:51:45 19/ 41 03:20 834.457 0
131 Git R Done Lo 2 AU 11 COC BB H 18:53:54 20/ 42 03:23 830.487 0
132 Clearcreek Lo 53 AU 10 LFO BC C 18:29:38 13/ 28 03:17 827.582 0
133 B&B PuddleJum 1051 AU 11 OSU BB H 17:28:19 4/ 17 02:59 825.163 0
134 RICHARD NORRI 855 AU 11 OSU BB H 18:56:32 7/ 28 03:27 823.708 0
135 DAVE KNISLEY 430 AU 11 COC BLUE H 18:10:19 3/ 6 03:13 822.776 0
136 Kevin Spangle 187 AU 11 COC BC H 19:01:27 12/ 23 03:30 820.925 0
137 Clearcreek Lo 43 AU 10 LFO BBWF H 18:37:08 14/ 28 03:24 817.843 0
138 LoJac Loft 798 AU 11 COC SIL H 19:06:30 4/ 18 03:35 814.921 0
139 Kevin Spangle 878 AU 11 LFO DCWF H 19:07:01 13/ 23 03:36 814.088 0
140 ANDERSON FAMI 1472 AU 09 AFL 19:24:31 3/ 10 03:42 813.219 0
141 Clearcreek Lo 324 AU 11 LFO RC C 18:43:51 15/ 28 03:31 809.309 0
142 KEVIN COEY 753 AU 06 CLL BB H 19:23:21 20/ 41 03:51 795.882 0
143 KEVIN COEY 644 AU 09 HVRP BB C 19:26:06 21/ 41 03:54 792.692 0
144 Git R Done Lo 1211 AU 11 LFO BBSP H 19:25:25 21/ 42 03:54 792.304 0
145 Clearcreek Lo 681 AU 08 LFO BB C 18:57:48 16/ 28 03:45 792.140 0
146 PAUL HADDOX/9 78846 AU 10 CENT BCWF H 18:58:05 295.969 03:45 791.548 0
147 Git R Done Lo 763 AU 11 COC BB H 19:30:27 22/ 42 03:59 786.528 0
148 Kevin Spangle 875 AU 11 LFO BB H 19:30:25 14/ 23 03:59 786.495 0
149 Dave Brehm 7 AU 11 LFO RC C 19:34:01 5/ 16 04:01 784.920 0
150 Dave Brehm 716 AU 11 COC RC C 19:34:49 6/ 16 04:02 784.013 0
151 Kevin Spangle 873 AU 11 LFO BB H 19:35:59 15/ 23 04:05 780.206 0
152 Clearcreek Lo 7126 AU 10 AHPI BC H 19:13:09 17/ 28 04:00 774.088 0
153 posey fami/32 233 AU 11 COC BC H 18:47:58 284.437 03:52 772.560 0
154 posey family 1278 AU 11 LFO COLC H 18:49:38 2/ 32 03:54 770.570 0
155 RICHARD NORRI 114 AU 11 COC BC H 19:41:51 8/ 28 04:12 770.526 0
156 Clearcreek Lo 640 AU 09 LFO BCSP C 19:16:19 18/ 28 04:03 770.447 0
157 Clearcreek Lo 67138 AU 04 ARPU BBH H 19:18:31 19/ 28 04:05 767.949 0
158 Clearcreek Lo 6053 AU 10 COC BBWF C 19:22:34 20/ 28 04:10 763.392 0
159 Clearcreek Lo 248 AU 08 FFC GRIZ C 19:30:34 21/ 28 04:18 754.558 0


----------



## conditionfreak

160 posey family 1277 AU 11 LFO SILV C 19:04:40 3/ 32 04:09 753.152 0
161 posey family 224 AU 11 COC BCWF H 19:10:05 4/ 32 04:14 747.054 0
162 KEVIN COEY 3094 AU 05 COC BC H 20:20:06 22/ 41 04:48 734.855 0
163 ANDERSON FAMI 6008 AU 08 SMRP BL H 20:47:16 4/ 10 05:05 725.513 0
164 posey family 102386 AU 10 CENT BC C 19:33:20 5/ 32 04:37 722.000 0
165 DOUG SNYDER 3064 AU 11 MCL BK 20:29:16 3/ 6 05:02 718.023 0
166 posey family 1283 AU 11 LFO BC H 19:42:24 6/ 32 04:46 712.684 0
167 Melvin Roe/1 8867 AU 08 I RED C 19:59:03 290.919 04:54 712.074 0
168 posey family 3682 AU 09 I BC H 19:45:02 7/ 32 04:49 710.027 0
169 posey family 279 AU 09 LFO BCSP H 20:03:32 8/ 32 05:08 691.879 0
170 DOUG SNYDER 10719 AU 10 MVS 20:58:16 4/ 6 05:31 691.268 0
171 BAKER & SO/12 44 AU 08 BS UNKN C 20:59:27 304.940 05:33 688.552 0
172 posey family 238 AU 11 COC BCSP C 20:32:03 9/ 32 05:36 665.636 0
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No clockings were reported from Anthony Smith out of 4 entries.
No clockings were reported from TOY TIME LOFT out of 8 entries.
No clockings were reported from Elmer Johnson out of 10 entries.
No clockings were reported from ED CLOUD out of 6 entries.
No clockings were reported from B + E Loft out of 3 entries.
No clockings were reported from Bill Frame out of 12 entries.
No clockings were reported from Bob Boltz out of 3 entries.
No clockings were reported from Stephen Pronai out of 6 entries.
No clockings were reported from Matthew Johnson out of 4 entries.

Wow. Could only post it in portions, as it was too many characters. Sorry about that. Won't do it again.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

conditionfreak said:


> I thought I won this race, from two weeks ago. Just got the combine results today. A little dissapointing, but at least I won the club. (this is me blowing my own horn)
> 
> I promise not to post my old bird race results on this thread anymore. I know y'all are getting tired of it. But I kind of left this one hanging from a previous post where I predicted I might have won the whole combine. So here it is. I am Marine One Lofts, in 14th place. Still top ten percent, but not a combine winner. Darn it. I thought she was a good'un. Not too bad for only sending four birds though.
> 
> CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 06/01/12-19:53
> Weekly Race Report Page 1
> Open and Sportsman Category
> Name: SWEETA1OB12 Old Bird Race Flown: 05/20/2012
> Release(A): 08:00 Birds: 569 Lofts: 33 Station: SWEETWATER TN
> Weather (Rel) Clear, Calm, 62 degrees (Arr) Clear, E 5, 80 degrees
> 
> POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
> 1 Clearcreek/28 252 AU 08 FFC BB H 15:12:32 296.067 00.00 1204.706 202
> 2 Clearcreek Lo 682 AU 08 LFO BB H 15:19:06 2/ 28 06.34 1186.654 200
> 3 KEVIN COEY/41 1046 AU 11 GNEO BC H 15:48:58 309.022 17.31 1159.691 199
> 4 Clearcreek Lo 309 AU 11 LFO BC C 15:34:22 3/ 28 21.50 1146.784 197
> 5 LoJac Loft/18 1230 AU 11 LFO SIL H 15:54:13 308.619 23.21 1145.367 195
> 6 Git R Done/42 15 AU 09 FFC BC C 15:56:38 308.565 25.51 1139.335 193
> 7 Git R Done Lo 221 AU 08 FFC BBWF H 15:58:42 2/ 42 27.55 1134.416 191
> 8 Git R Done Lo 65 AU 10 FFC SLTE H 15:59:24 3/ 42 28.37 1132.767 190
> 9 KEVIN COEY 4059 AU 08 COC BB H 16:04:43 2/ 41 33.16 1122.018 188
> 10 Dave Trace/26 6444 AU 10 COC BBSP H 16:18:54 318.031 34.16 1121.936 186
> 11 KEVIN COEY 1699 AU 11 OSU BC H 16:05:10 3/ 41 33.43 1120.973 184
> 12 KEVIN COEY 750 AU 11 OSU BB H 16:05:10 4/ 41 33.43 1120.969 182
> 13 Clearcreek Lo 904 AU 11 LFO BB C 15:50:17 4/ 28 37.45 1107.988 181
> 14 MarineOne/4 182 AU 11 TCC BCWF H 14:42:54 252.644 33.48 1103.618 179


Hey if you can't share some of your success with friends once in awhile, then what fun would that be ?! Congratulations !! With a four bird entry, I would take that any day of the week, good job !


----------



## conditionfreak

Thanks. That hen was sitting on a plastic egg. I borrowed a ten day old baby from a friend and exchanged it for her "egg". She and her mate took to the baby right off. Then I shipped her and left her mate to take care of the baby.

It worked pretty good. She doesn't fly too fast when just flying to the perch. Usually real late. But have eggs or a baby under her, and she is always my first one home. She is all white except both her wigs are blue check. Like a saddle. It is surprising how well she has done in the last couple of races, considering her flights are all white, and frayed all to heck. Like white flights often get. If she was colored up more, I think she would do a little better.

But she is what she is.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

conditionfreak said:


> Thanks. That hen was sitting on a plastic egg. I borrowed a ten day old baby from a friend and exchanged it for her "egg". She and her mate took to the baby right off. Then I shipped her and left her mate to take care of the baby.
> 
> It worked pretty good. She doesn't fly too fast when just flying to the perch. Usually real late. But have eggs or a baby under her, and she is always my first one home. She is all white except both her wigs are blue check. Like a saddle. It is surprising how well she has done in the last couple of races, *considering her flights are all white, and frayed all to heck. Like white flights often get*. If she was colored up more, I think she would do a little better.
> 
> But she is what she is.


 I'm taking this off topic, but exactly why I prefer the darker color shades, and why I gently poke a little fun at those attempting to develop a white family of racers. It's like trying to build the idea race care, but restricting yourself to three wheels...but I digress...


----------



## rackerman

Walt, Have you had my birds out of the loft yet? Just curious


----------



## raftree3

I'd be curious as to how the grizzle with the odd flights are growing back??


----------



## First To Hatch

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I'm taking this off topic, but exactly why I prefer the darker color shades, and why I gently poke a little fun at those attempting to develop a white family of racers. It's like trying to build the idea race care, but restricting yourself to three wheels...but I digress...


You know I have a few grizzles and white flights in which I think that there flights are not as good as my blue bars or blue checks, but I have also seen white flights and grizzles clock and win diplomas throughout a season. Which leads be to the belief that it is possible to get good white flights, but it is probably much harder to do so than with dark colored flights.


----------



## conditionfreak

rackerman said:


> Walt, Have you had my birds out of the loft yet? Just curious


Halleys Comet is doing great out of the loft. Tippy Toes not so much. I have had to catch Tippy twice with a fishing net, late at night. But it will learn. It is a somewhat "timid" bird. Just needs to mature a little more.


----------



## conditionfreak

raftree3 said:


> I'd be curious as to how the grizzle with the odd flights are growing back??


I cut and pulled that one awhile back. I will have to check it, and will let you know. Been rather busy. I did a white dove release today, for a friend wedding. It wnet smoothly. But I have been very busy.

I understand mtripoh is hand delivering their entries tomorrow (Sunday), so I have to cut the grass AGAIN!


----------



## rackerman

conditionfreak said:


> Halleys Comet is doing great out of the loft. Tippy Toes not so much. I have had to catch Tippy twice with a fishing net, late at night. But it will learn. It is a somewhat "timid" bird. Just needs to mature a little more.


Thanks Walt!!! Glad Halley is doing good. Tippy Toes is the older one.


----------



## mtripOH

Finally got Josiah's entries down to Walt today. A red check (Homer) and a blue check (Marge). We were having issues with bands staying on the squeakers. Usually we band on day 5 or 6 and it is a chore to get the bands on. On at least 3 pairs the bands came off and we did not notice until a day or 2 later and at that point there was no way to get a band on at all. With that being said, Josiah's birds are surely the youngest of all but Walt promised to pump them full of weed and feed to get them to catch up to the others  .
We had a very nice visit with Walt and Mrs. Walt too! We got the grand tour (sorry, no pics) and we got to see all the PT racers out and about. They were bathing and then taking in a tan on the roof. We got to see a lot of great looking birds, not to mention some gorgeous German Shepherds, at rotty and a very cute miniature horse. Our 4 hour (each way) drive was well worth it!
Thanks again, Walt, for your hospitality and also for agreeing to hosting the PT race. You are a swell guy!


----------



## rackerman

*Glad you made it into the race*


mtripOH said:


> Finally got Josiah's entries down to Walt today. A red check (Homer) and a blue check (Marge). We were having issues with bands staying on the squeakers. Usually we band on day 5 or 6 and it is a chore to get the bands on. On at least 3 pairs the bands came off and we did not notice until a day or 2 later and at that point there was no way to get a band on at all. With that being said, Josiah's birds are surely the youngest of all but Walt promised to pump them full of weed and feed to get them to catch up to the others  .
> We had a very nice visit with Walt and Mrs. Walt too! We got the grand tour (sorry, no pics) and we got to see all the PT racers out and about. They were bathing and then taking in a tan on the roof. We got to see a lot of great looking birds, not to mention some gorgeous German Shepherds, at rotty and a very cute miniature horse. Our 4 hour (each way) drive was well worth it!
> Thanks again, Walt, for your hospitality and also for agreeing to hosting the PT race. You are a swell guy!


----------



## conditionfreak

mtripOH said:


> Finally got Josiah's entries down to Walt today. A red check (Homer) and a blue check (Marge). We were having issues with bands staying on the squeakers. Usually we band on day 5 or 6 and it is a chore to get the bands on. On at least 3 pairs the bands came off and we did not notice until a day or 2 later and at that point there was no way to get a band on at all. With that being said, Josiah's birds are surely the youngest of all but Walt promised to pump them full of weed and feed to get them to catch up to the others  .
> We had a very nice visit with Walt and Mrs. Walt too! We got the grand tour (sorry, no pics) and we got to see all the PT racers out and about. They were bathing and then taking in a tan on the roof. We got to see a lot of great looking birds, not to mention some gorgeous German Shepherds, at rotty and a very cute miniature horse. Our 4 hour (each way) drive was well worth it!
> Thanks again, Walt, for your hospitality and also for agreeing to hosting the PT race. You are a swell guy!


It was very nice meeting you all. A very nice family. Thanks for coming down. 

I am under great pressure now, to get one of your birds into the winners circle.

The pressure is from my wife. You just had to name one of your entries "Marge". That is Mrs. Walt's name. She says if "Marge" loses, I am toast.

Oh, woe is me.


----------



## conditionfreak

Folks, I kid around a lot. But I know that some may take things I say, very serious. So I want to assure everyone that I will make this competition as fair and honest as I possibly can. I really don't care who's bird wins. Not even mine. I care more about my reputation than some trophy or bragging rights.

In my experience, the eventual winner will most likely be a bird that no one expected to win. But of course, after said bird wins. There will be a lot of posts stating why "it" won, and how "they" knew it would do well.

I have three ice cream bets riding on this competition, and I do take my ice cream seriously. But still....

All will be fair and balanced. Just like Fox News.  (there I go again, with the humor)


----------



## conditionfreak

I think we are done accepting birds for this event. As soon as mtripsoh's two entries get settled, I can begin some short training for the older, more mature entries.

I have shipping boxes all over my garage and out building. I originally started breaking them down to flat, for storage. But there was so much tape on most of them, that breaking them down was tearing them up. So now, I am keeping them intact. Just as I received them. Takes up a lot of space though.

Forgot to mention that the mtripoh family brought me a gift. A bag of Purina Nutra Gold pigeon pellets. I appreciate that very much.

My bird "count" last night, shows that I have one more bird in the lofts, than I expected to be there. I have to do an inventory. Maybe one of the missing birds returned. Or maybe there is another feral in there.

I had a 400 and a 500 mile race this past Sunday, in old birds. I sent 4 to the 400 and two to the 500. I am missing one bird from the 400 and got both 500 birds back. But I did not win anything. Not even close I don't think. I'm just glad I got back what I got. Hoping for the last one to find his way home. Everything I sent was a cock bird. I only have three old bird hens, and by feeling their vents, I was convinced that they were getting ready to lay eggs. So I kept them back. Two of those hens are my best overall birds. They will be sitting plastic eggs for the next couple of races, if they do lay. That won't hurt my chances in the next couple upcoming shorter races.


----------



## NayNay

Walt- I for one find your sense of humor delightful. And I am very grateful to you for all your efforts and commitment to our birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete

NayNay said:


> Walt- I for one find your sense of humor delightful. And I am very grateful to you for all your efforts and commitment to our birds.


I agree...


You did find the envelope with the $$ in the box with my birds?
Dave


----------



## mtripOH

conditionfreak said:


> I am under great pressure now, to get one of your birds into the winners circle.
> 
> The pressure is from my wife. You just had to name one of your entries "Marge". That is Mrs. Walt's name. She days if "Marge" loses, I am toast.
> 
> Oh, woe is me.


I am embarrassed to say that I could not remember your wife's name for the life of me! Josiah came up with their names on our ride down there. Marge (your wife, that is) Is super nice, I wish we could have visited longer.


----------



## mtripOH

conditionfreak said:


> Folks, I kid around a lot. But I know that some may take things I say, very serious. So I want to assure everyone that I will make this competition as fair and honest as I possibly can. I really don't care who's bird wins. Not even mine. I care more about my reputation than some trophy or bragging rights.


Walt, I think you have a great sense of humor and you have the knack to lighten things up. I have no doubt that you are a fair and honest man and that your reputation means more to you than winning. I know that you will give each and every bird in the PT race your best training and full attention, just as if they were all your own. I commend you for stepping up to the plate and hosting the race this year. It is my hope that you will be able to enjoy the racing season and not get too stressed out


----------



## conditionfreak

Crazy Pete said:


> I agree...
> 
> 
> You did find the envelope with the $$ in the box with my birds?
> Dave


Ha Ha. Don't remember. Let's hope so. I still have all of the boxes though, so no worries.


----------



## conditionfreak

Don Campbell notified me a couple of days ago, that the "prize" he is giving to the winner of this years PT Classic event, hatched out. He graciously told me I could have its nest mate. That sounds great to me.

I will do my best to determine what sex they are, and let the PT Classic winner have their choice of which nest mate. I will post some pics of them to make the choosing easier.

Thanks Don!

On a side note. I would have loved to see Don and Warren in this years event. But alas. It was not meant to be.

Probably a good thing though, as "Stump Toe Joe" would have beat them both anyway.


----------



## conditionfreak

raftree3 said:


> I'd be curious as to how the grizzle with the odd flights are growing back??


The feathers are grown back, and are normal. Surprising how fast they grew back.

This is CIRPC-0091, grizzle. Entered by Gnuretiree (I guess it means "retired Gnu"???)  I have named this bird the "Pied Piper". On the large size, and obviously a cock bird. Beautiful bird in person. One of the prettiest in the competition. But there are a few others that are real pretty also. From Connecticut, also known as "The Constitution State, The Nutmeg State, and "The Land of Steady Habits". (whatever the heck that means???)


----------



## conditionfreak

I have not figured out yet, how to make a decent "picture box". So I am just going with a cage and a blue background. Hope it is okay.

Here are MaryofExetor's two entries. From the great state of North Carolina. I lived in North Carolina for three years while in the Marine Corps at Camp Lejeune. North Carolina is best known for several things. First in Flight, the birth place of Pepsi Cola, Krispy Kreme Donuts, the Great Smokey Mountains, and now the birth place of Stump Toe Joe.

The famous Stump Toe Joe and his entry mate, Little Girl. "STJ" seems to have gotten a little darker since he first arrived. A very big cock bird, that originally had a silverish tint to him. But now he has darkened somewhat. Still a grizzle though. He is the biggest bird in the lofts. He chases every hen he encounters. He bullies every cock bird he encounters. A real manly bird.










This hen I named LIttle Girl. She was tiny when she first arrived. Next to "STJ", she looked extremely small. But she has grown up a bit, and is no longer the smallest in the loft. Becky can rename her if she wants. (She is not missing any body parts, to my knowledge). 

A blue bar obviously, and is starting to fill out with a lot more muscle than she had as a young squeaker. An intelligent look to her eyes.










Here they are together. STJ seems to like Little Girl a lot. I think he wants to make eggs with her. But she is being coy thus far.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Hey Condition just checking in on my little ones how are my girls doing?


----------



## Gnuretiree

*Grizzle from raftree3*



conditionfreak said:


> The feathers are grown back, and are normal. Surprising how fast they grew back.
> 
> This is CIRPC-0091, grizzle. Entered by Gnuretiree (I guess it means "retired Gnu"???)  I have named this bird the "Pied Piper". On the large size, and obviously a cock bird. Beautiful bird in person. One of the prettiest in the competition. But there are a few others that are real pretty also. From Connecticut, also known as "The Constitution State, The Nutmeg State, and "The Land of Steady Habits". (whatever the heck that means???)


Glad to hear that the feathers straightened out - it sure is one beautiful bird and wish I had raised it here in Connecticut, however that is not the case. Raftree3 from Nebraska was very kind to send the two entries for me this year from Nebraska. 
My screen name was made when I first retired and moved to Connecticut from NY- Gnu(new) retiree. When the "Pied Piper" wins the race it will be retiring to Connecticut too.


----------



## drifter

STJ does indeed look like a formidable foe. Unless he drops out along the way to dally with a comely female he might have a chance to win. But I'll go along with the theory that an unknown bird will be the winner. A couple of guys, one in particular, has done a lot of winning.


----------



## Crazy Pete

conditionfreak said:


> Ha Ha. Don't remember. Let's hope so. I still have all of the boxes though, so no worries.


You would have remembered it I used Monopoly money. lol
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Wow he is big! Both turned out very pretty  That other grizzle bird is a beauty as well! Good to see Little Girl filled in. STJ has a big fat head like his momma, LOL  Got his size from his dad I guess, but that's the biggest baby I've had so far from that pair.


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, I was wrong about mtripoh's entries being the last. I received two birds today. I am have two more birds coming. The person is thinking about it.


----------



## rackerman

Who could that be


conditionfreak said:


> Well, I was wrong about mtripoh's entries being the last. I received two birds today. I am have two more birds coming. The person is thinking about it.


----------



## conditionfreak

rackerman said:


> Who could that be


TheLaw818 is considering it. But it is getting too late I think.

Last weeks old bird races I participated in, turned out not so bad. I sent 4 to the 400 and 2 to the 500 mile races. I got the 2 500 milers on the day. I was happy about that. I am missing one of the birds I sent to the 400. It is COV-105, a big blue bar. He has flown well for the last couple of years. He was my first bird home the previous week. I can't believe I lost him.

Stuff happens I guess. I hope he comes home.


----------



## conditionfreak

I find it strange that in the middle of what I assume is old bird racing season in most places. There are few threads here discussing old bird racing. If you click on "new posts" above. You may only find one new posting in the section of "Homing and Racing Pigeons".

That just sounds strange to me. Is this site so much more about doves, ferals, fancies and cute pics. Than it is about racing pigeons? Not complaining. Just curious if racing pigeons are that small, compared to the rest.


----------



## raftree3

Seems to be the case. I've made a few posts on OB racing and didn't get much response. Still follow most of the posts though.


----------



## Matt Bell

Could be that...or it could be that so many people have become youngbird specialists there just isn't much interest in the old bird season. Me, personally, I am the opposite, I prefer old birds to young birds.


----------



## Matt M

Walt, how's the overall health of those original birds in the 1st PT Classic loft and are they routing already? Do you fly them separate from the newer birds in the 2nd loft or do they all go up at once. Just curious...


----------



## conditionfreak

None are really routing yet. Although the 1st loft is starting too. They fly around the property, fairly high. But never leave my sight. (I can see pretty far out here in farm country).

Some of the birds are holding them back because their flights I cut and pulled are not fully grown out yet. But almost. They were not all done on the same day, thus they are in different stages of growth back. But they are getting there. It won't be long until they all are routing. The strong ones are just starting to get into it.

On another note. "That" feral that was in my loft last week. Was taking to a far away place and released with a flock of ferals that live near a feed mill. I went out to count the birds in both lofts, and found the feral on the landing board of loft #1. Which is the one I found him in. I don't want any diseases from him. So, his next trip will be further. I am going to Dayton on Wednesday. I will locate someplace there for it.

Or, I might treat him with all kinds of meds and potions, and put him in the "forever loft". It is a cute little thing. Barely past being a squeaker.

What do y'all think? Freedom for "it" in another city, or taken care of in a 24 foot x 6 foot, "cage", probably forever?


----------



## Crazy Pete

I wish I could post old bird races but for the first year since the club formed in 1966 we don't have enough members that want to fly old birds. I thought about having my own little one loft race but the price of gas stoped that.

I think if you can find a place far far away for the feral that would be ok, befor you end up with half homer crosses and even more mouthes to feed.
Dave


----------



## NZ Pigeon

conditionfreak said:


> None are really routing yet. Although the 1st loft is starting too. They fly around the property, fairly high. But never leave my sight. (I can see pretty far out here in farm country).
> 
> Some of the birds are holding them back because their flights I cut and pulled are not fully grown out yet. But almost. They were not all done on the same day, thus they are in different stages of growth back. But they are getting there. It won't be long until they all are routing. The strong ones are just starting to get into it.
> 
> On another note. "That" feral that was in my loft last week. Was taking to a far away place and released with a flock of ferals that live near a feed mill. I went out to count the birds in both lofts, and found the feral on the landing board of loft #1. Which is the one I found him in. I don't want any diseases from him. So, his next trip will be further. I am going to Dayton on Wednesday. I will locate someplace there for it.
> 
> Or, I might treat him with all kinds of meds and potions, and put him in the "forever loft". It is a cute little thing. Barely past being a squeaker.
> 
> What do y'all think? Freedom for "it" in another city, or taken care of in a 24 foot x 6 foot, "cage", probably forever?


I'd probably keep it, Pair it to a dud and use them as feeders for my best pair, That way you can justify having it and its mate each time one of the babies they reared wins a race. Hehe, I am a soft touch but also a perfectionist so I am constantly battling with myself to find a purpose for something I am fond of that is imperfect, That way if it has a purpose it can stay.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Condition Just Checking In On My Girls How Are They?


----------



## conditionfreak

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Condition Just Checking In On My Girls How Are They?


Been trying to find time to get you some pics. When I next inventory, I will do so. Probably Thursday or Friday. Been busy with old birds, grandchildren, and being lazy. 

I hope they are still here.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

conditionfreak said:


> Been trying to find time to get you some pics. When I next inventory, I will do so. Probably Thursday or Friday. Been busy with old birds, grandchildren, and being lazy.
> 
> I hope they are still here.


can i see some picture of mine too?


----------



## lmorales4

Could you please take pics of mine also they are The all White once so they won't be hard to find, thank you.


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. That is why I didn't mention taking pics previously.

I knew a bunch of people would want some taken of theirs. Ha Ha

I will do what I can, when I can. Life just keeps getting in the way of pigeons.


----------



## Ashby Loft

conditionfreak said:


> Ha Ha. That is why I didn't mention taking pics previously.
> 
> I knew a bunch of people would want some taken of theirs. Ha Ha
> 
> I will do what I can, when I can. Life just keeps getting in the way of pigeons.


I'd prefer a charcoal sketch or possibly an oil canvass when you get a chance


----------



## chiggerbait

Hey Walt,
While you're doing all that, could you give mind a little pat on the head and tell them how much I miss them? They are the ones with the 'pink bands'. Oh yeah, they like a 
few peanuts right before bed time!!
Keep up the good work!!
Chigger


----------



## drifter

Probably the best you could do is take a group picture of the birds and let everybody guess which ones are their birds. You know like " hey, that outstanding blue check there is bound to be one of my birds, I'd know him anywhere."


----------



## HmoobH8wj

it hard to do a whole group but that would be nice =D


----------



## Crazy Pete

I'll bet you could find a young person to take a vid with thier phone, email it to you, and post it faster than you can grab you camera. lol
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Treat the feral and fly it with the rest. That what I did with mine. She's still here and keeps coming home from training tosses.


----------



## Edison

So, how can i join the 2013 PT race? Sounds like you all are having too much fun in here


----------



## drifter

At this point in time no one even knows if there will be 2013 PT Classic race. Maybe conditionfreak will have a first season burnout and not want to do it again. So far he's doing a first rate job. My guess is that he won't make a decision until after the final race is over. If he decides not to host it again next year someone else may volunteer for the job. We'll just have to wait and see. Stay tuned we'll probably know more by the end of the year.


----------



## conditionfreak

Some random pics. Then there will be a pic of a specific bird, to see if the owner recognizes their bird.

First, the random pics. It was very bright out, and the picture taking sucks big time.

Bath time:










Loft #1, just chillin':










Loft #2 birds, checking out the honeys in loft #1:










Lmorales4's Foys-28899. Trying to figure out what the heck I attached to the front of Loft #2:


----------



## conditionfreak

Picked up some shipping crates from my old club. I bought them from the club, actually. In case I need them to conduct the 2012 P T Classic myself, instead of flying the final 300 race with my combine. As I have said previously, the final race "for all the marbles", might have to be transported and flown without the other members of my club/combine. Still not sure yet. But now I'm ready if it is necessary.

These are the old style wicker club shipping baskets. They have water pan sections inside them, with water pans included. I bought 4 of these, for ten bucks each. Funny story about that. I had to "negotiate" with two guys in the club, to purchase these. The first guy told me .50 cents each. The second guy told me ten bucks each. I didn't haggle and just paid the ten bucks each. They have 18 more available. But they take up too much storage room for me to get more. They have wood/wire ones and these wicker types. I went with the wicker types, just because they look cool'er.


----------



## conditionfreak

Wow. I didn't realize how bad my pics were until I posted them I will do better this weekend.

Here is a little contest.

Who entered the splash on the right of the bath pan?


----------



## conditionfreak

I will do some better pics. Obviously I need to adjust my focus. Or something.


----------



## drifter

They are a healthy looking bunch of birds. Looks as if they're eating well especially the white one. Thanks for the pictures Walt, I'm looking forward to seeing the next ones.


----------



## ERIC K

Dude, could you buy me a few of those crates. I 'll have to figure out how to get them to Wisconsin , but still, thats a great deal. What do the wood wire ones look like?


----------



## conditionfreak

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Condition Just Checking In On My Girls How Are They?





















They won't cooperate. Bad girls!


----------



## conditionfreak

lmorales4 said:


> Could you please take pics of mine also they are The all White once so they won't be hard to find, thank you.





















Yours won't cooperate either. Bad pigeons!


----------



## conditionfreak

Splash on the right. So....who entered this bird?




























Hint: ARPU "pink" band.


----------



## barmaley18

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvXHVMWBZnk&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## conditionfreak

Some of you might remember a fellow posted on this site, approximately three years ago, his loft for free. Just come and haul it away. He was located in Richmond, Virginia.

Well, my wife and I wanted an adventure. So we hooked up our 5 x 10 utility trailer and headed towards Richmond. We are in Ohio.

The mountains were something to behold. We had never been through Virginia or West Virginia.

When we got there, his loft was bigger than he had described it. It was also "L" shaped. Him and I set to work taking it apart and loading it onto my trailer and truck. There was so much wood and wire, that I had to leave the floor and roof. Just didn't have enough room.

Negotiating the mountains coming back home, was very very tough. I had to get my transmission worked on when we finally got back. I never put together that loft. But I did get some good parts from it. Aviaries, bob traps and other things. But to be honest. It was a disaster going to get that free loft. (live and learn)

Anyway. Before we left. The guy who gave me the loft, asked me if I would take his pigeons off his hands. He had a couple pair of breeders and about 10 young birds, young enough to settle at my lofts. So I asked to see them and he had them in his garage in aluminum carry crates. He gave me the crates, several jars of vitamins, Pigeon Boost, and other pigeon supplies.

When I got home, I didn't have room for all of the young birds, and gave 4 to the older gentleman who lives three miles from me.

I lost his young birds during that years young bird season. They did okay. The guy I gave the four birds too, lost two of them. But the other two have been the two best in his racing by far. He has been flying them since, and they are always his first two home. Both have won many races. We have no clue as to what strain they are.

They are IF banded birds. Both hens.

Anyway. We have a race today. It was supposed to be a 250, but due to predictions of spotty rain. It was decided by the combine to make it a 200. To give the birds a chance of getting home before the "spotty" rain hit, later this morning.

It has been a disastrous day for racing. At my location, it started pouring down rain at 8:45 am. The birds were released at 6:30 am. I and my neighbor (the elderly guy), are way on the short end.

He clocked one of those Virginia hens at 10:40. He is very excited about his "Virginia bird", coming in, in a hard rain. It had been raining with thunder and lighting since 8:45. He uses a manual clock. He was out in the rain holding an old traffic sign over his head (it says "Play Ground"), waiting for his birds to come in, for one and a half hours. He does not have any kind of porch or overhang to get under. He got soaked. He is 76 years old. His "Virginia hen" came in, in very heavy rain, with thunder and lighting going on like crazy. He had to clock it while getting more soaked, covering his clock with his traffic sign.

Don't know if he will win. But I know these things: 

What a bird! 

What a pigeon flyer! 

My hat goes off to Jerry St. Clair. A true pigeon flyer.

I am just hoping all of my (and his) birds come home. I hope everyones birds make it home. While Jerry was out in the rain watching for his birds. I was watching TV, counting on my electronic clocking to do the work for me.

It is now 11:20 and I just got 5 birds in. I sent 13. 

UPDATE: Both I and the elderly neighbor, got all of our birds home today. Been raining most of the morning and afternoon. So happy they all returned.


----------



## ejb3810

Thank you for sharing this with us! It is fascinating to once again learn that a good bird is where you find it, and to hear of a truly dedicated pigeon flyer. Congrats to him, and I hope he and his bird win the whole shebang!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*bad girls*



conditionfreak said:


> They won't cooperate. Bad girls!


Thanks alot have a good one


----------



## HmoobH8wj

when will i get mine?


----------



## Matt Bell

LOL!!! And we wondered why Flap didn't want to do this ever again. You people are unreal!


----------



## Crazy Pete

It's more fun after the molt, then try to guess witch is yours
Dave


----------



## drifter

*Folks please be reasonable*

Please do not ask Walt for pictures of your little darlings. Do you realize how many blue checks, blue bars, or whatever he has to catch out before he finds your little darlings. For the most part these aren't pet birds, they're racing pigeons. The whole flock is probably going to be startled and fly about when he tries to catch one. I don't want my bird or anyone else's bird to be injured just because you want to see a picture of your bird.


----------



## Gnuretiree

Glad to hear all the birds made it home. Lets hope for those type results when this group starts going.


----------



## conditionfreak

Clue #2, for the splash owner:

C'mon dog gone it. Don't ya know your bird?


----------



## dogging_99

conditionfreak said:


> Splash on the right. So....who entered this bird?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: ARPU "pink" band.


I know that bird, of course its "Woop" and he looks as fit as a fiddle


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Hey Walt just checking in with ya see how things are going...hope all is well. 
~jAxTecH


----------



## conditionfreak

This past Sunday was the last Old Bird races I am going to partiipate in. There are two next Sunday. A 400 and a 500, but I am going to skip them.

I am going to concentrate from now on, on the young birds. Waiting for them to route better, and then I am going to start training them. First toss will actualy be less than a mile. I have to baby them because they are not my birds. If they were all my birds, I would be starting them at four or five miles for their first toss.

I won't have the results of my last old bird race until early next week. But I think I did fairly well. It was a 200 mile race and I clocked at 9:31. Birds went up at 6:30. But I am way short. Works out to about 47 mph for my first bird. All I know so far, is that I beat the elderly man three miles shorter than me. (at my age, I feel silly referring to someone else as "elderly") 

So, from now on. It is all about the young birds. They are looking good. No sick birds. No light birds. Not too many stupid birds. Only a very few all white birds (ha ha) First young bird race is in early September.

I sprayed the lofts three coats of Pemethrin 10, before I got rid of the red mites. The last time being double strength. Oh, I also sprayed the lofts with horse spray, but that didn't work too well either. Everything I did difinitely cut down the problem. But nothing got rid of the problem until I sprayed the double strength mix.

Things will get interesting when training starts. I won't have the birds banded yet, but will try to ascertain what birds are doing well. It is easy when it is the colorful birds. Tough when it is blue bars and blue checks. We have several "silvers" and a few red checks also. Lots of splashes in the mix. Lots. No solid blacks in the lofts, except for a couple I raised that are not in the PT Classic competition.

Total of only 68 birds entered into the competition. Less than last year, and less than I had hoped for. But it is what it is. Easier to manage. May have something to do with the bad economy.

Or me. 

Got some very good birds here though. The winner will difinitely have done something worth being proud of.


----------



## conditionfreak

Several of the young birds have paired up, built nest on the floor, and three pair have laid extra small eggs. I have pitched all of the eggs. It is amazing, but the cock and hen I personally entered into this competition. Paired up and laid already. How they found each other in the mix is kind of weird. Also, Stump Toe Joe paired up and his "wife" laid. But he is cheating on her all of the time. At least trying too.

I thought about exchanging their real eggs with plastic eggs. So that they would not wear themselves out laying again and again. But I decided to not do that, so that they would get some exercise instead of sitting on eggs all day. So, I just pitched them. Since I have two lofts, side by side. I also thought about trying to put all cocks in one loft and all hens in the other. But many of them I can't tell what they are. Some birds I just received two weeks ago. Still very young. So, they will stay mixed. Cocks and hens together.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

When they start road training, put them on fake eggs and just take everyone on the toss. I wasn't expecting eggs so soon! Wow


----------



## rackerman

Walt, How are you and the birds holding up in this heat? It is super hot here in Northeast Lower Michigan.
I think my birds are starting to molt, have lots of loose feathers here.


----------



## conditionfreak

We had a pretty good sudden storm yesterday. Lots of trees down, etc. Power went out a couple of times. We were at Wright Patterson Air Force Base in Dayton, Ohio. With my entire family, for something they call a "Tattoo Fest". It has nothing to do with tattoos. Eddie Money was going to give a concert, and there was going to be fireworks afterward. But the storm blew down the stage prior to the concert starting. Sixteen people got slightly injured. Everything was cancelled. We came home to the power being out.

Today, our water suddenly stopped flowing. Seems that when the power went out, it surged when it came back on. Blowing the motors that the county pumps water to us with. They gave us no notice, and the water was turned off about 4 pm today. "They" are telling us that we are not going to have water for approximately five days.

FIVE DAYS. In temps ranging from 95 to 102.

I know it is just one of those things. But I have two hundred birds, one miniature horse, 8 dogs, and the two of us. Not to mention all of my wifes precious plants she waters every day.

It is going to be a tough week. 

About three years ago, we had a freeze so bad it caused a power outage and the same thing happened. But that time it was in the middle of December and we were without water for two days.

Both times they said it was because when the power came back on, it surged and blew out the water pump motors.

Is it just me, or should there be some kind of surge protector on those pumps?

Geeesh. Five days in July, with no water.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

That's not good!  How are ya gonna water all your animals and yourself? Buy it? That's a lot of money. Yikes. My thermometer says the high today was 116.1 in the sun. My poor chickens were panting up a storm. My doves too. But lucky for my pigeons they have insulated fridgerator pannels for the roof and floor so it stayed pretty cool in there.


----------



## drifter

What you need is a couple of those used blue 55 gallon plastic barrels that you could fill with water. Usually you can find them for about fifteen dollars apiece. Of course they would be of no use to you unless you had a pickup truck to haul them with. I keep mine filled with runoff rainwater that I use on my tomato plants.


----------



## conditionfreak

I filled seven 10 gallon containers that I had stored away. My wife has been bugging me for a couple of years to throw them out.

Now I am flaunting it to her. Ha Ha My hoarding paid off.

We might have to go to the local YMCA to bath. Or drive to one of my sons houses. But those are over an hour away.

Hey Becky. My son who is stationed at Wright Patterson Air Force Base in Dayton, Ohio, has been informed that next June, they are being sent to Goldsboro, N.C. for their next duty station. They will be there for at least four years. They are gonna be hot, like you.


----------



## conditionfreak

Just found out I won my last two old bird races of the year. In the "A" race, I won 1st and 2nd. Third place was 172 ypm behind my first bird. I had four in the top nine birds. 

My half breed (half racing homer and half Catalonian Tumbler), came in 29th!!! It has participated in races up to 300 miles, for the last two years. I have lost several racing homers during those two years. But "Halfbreed" keeps getting better and better. 

In the "B" race, I got 1st and 3rd. The 2nd place loft was 90 ypm behind my first bird.

Both races were 200 mile races.

I am very pleased. It will take a couple/three days before I find out how I did in the Combine. I have high hopes.


----------



## Gnuretiree

Congratulations! Nice going. I hope you do even better in young birds.


----------



## rackerman

conditionfreak said:


> Just found out I won my last two old bird races of the year. In the "A" race, I won 1st and 2nd. Third place was 172 ypm behind my first bird. I had four in the top nine birds.
> 
> My half breed (half racing homer and half Catalonian Tumbler), came in 29th!!! It has participated in races up to 300 miles, for the last two years. I have lost several racing homers during those two years. But "Halfbreed" keeps getting better and better.
> 
> In the "B" race, I got 1st and 3rd. The 2nd place loft was 90 ypm behind my first bird.
> 
> Both races were 200 mile races.
> 
> I am very pleased. It will take a couple/three days before I find out how I did in the Combine. I have high hopes.


Congratulations! So things are looking better


----------



## conditionfreak

My water is back "on". Wah-Hoo!


----------



## almondman

Thank God for big favors. Happy for you/wife, your birds, all animals.. And thank the crews that worked to get it back on earlier than expected.


----------



## conditionfreak

Well. Turns out I did win the combine in my last race weekend. The "A" race anyway. My 182 hen, always does real good when she is on a baby or a ten day old egg. But just after the combine posted the results in emails, they immediately sent out this statement,

"Please hold off on the Corbin results. We have a discrepancy that needs to be resolved."

I thought "here we go", and that I would somehow move down on the list.

But all is good. It was a problem that did not involve me.  (I am MarineOne lofts)

Open and Sportsman Category
Name: CORBINA4OB12 Old Bird Race (Special) Flown: 06/24/2012
Release(A): 06:30 Birds: 537 Lofts: 39 Station: CORBIN KY
Weather (Rel) CLEAR, NE 5, 74 degrees (Arr) CLEAR, E 5-8, 80 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 MarineOne/10 182 AU 10 TCC BCWF H 09:32:28 141.489 00.00 1364.740 150
2 RON LECKEY/6 1016 AU 11 WCOF SIL C 11:19:37 218.683 07.35 1328.935 149
3 Clearcreek/21 682 AU 08 LFO BB H 10:33:55 183.830 06.51 1326.361 148
4 Kevin Span/22 212 AU 11 COC BC H 10:50:34 196.331 07.22 1326.101 146
5 Clearcreek Lo 252 AU 08 FFC BB H 10:34:03 2/ 21 06.59 1325.636 145
6 Git R Done/49 5023 AU 09 COC BBWF C 10:50:53 196.365 07.39 1324.651 143
7 LoJac Loft/24 703 AU 11 LFO BB H 10:51:20 196.431 08.02 1322.781 142

In the "B" race, I only got 5th. This race has a limit of 5 birds per loft.

Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: CORBINB4OB12 Old Bird Race Flown: 06/24/2012
Release(B): 07:00 Birds: 52 Lofts: 16 Station: CORBIN KY
Weather (Rel) CLEAR, NE 5, 75 degrees (Arr) CLEAR, E 5-8, 82 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 Ron Pairan/5 5195 AU 09 COC BB C 11:42:35 209.706 00.00 1306.018 130
2 LoJac Loft/5 701 AU 11 LFO BB H 11:25:05 196.431 00.23 1304.109 116
3 Git R Done /5 1217 AU 11 LFO BB H 11:25:05 196.365 00.28 1303.679 103
4 Git R Done Lo 190 AU 11 COC BBWF H 11:25:19 2/ 5 00.43 1302.475 89
5 MarineOne/4 90676 AU 09 TCC BB C 10:11:55 141.489 01.14 1297.529 75

I am done in old birds for the year. It was a decent year for me. Going from the long guy to the short guy, is a difference for sure. But I think it is becuase the direction of racing changing from being from the southwest to being from the south, is what made a big difference for me. Pigeon flyers almost all agree that "overflight" is an advantage. But I have never believed that. Too much can happen in that extra time in the air, and extra mileage. IMO the less time on the wing, the better it is for results. Especially on these extremely hot days we have been having lately.

Today it got up to 113 degrees here at my location, (in the sun). I spent most of the day just keeping all of my animals in cool water. A small swimming pool for the dogs, and changing water for the rest of the animals, every so often. The water would get hot after awhile. I tried putting an egg from the refrigerator on the sidewalk, just to see if it would cook. It didn't. But it might have, if the dog would not have eaten it.


----------



## Gnuretiree

Congratulations again on the race results. I'd say it was a more than "decent" season for you. I hope the weather breaks for you soon. That constant heat can be very draining.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Congradulations on ending your old bird season on a win! Great Job!


----------



## conditionfreak

Thanks guys.

It is 12:30 am Tuesday morning. I just got back from driving to Cleveland to visit Don Campbell and pick up the young bird he is giving to the PT Classic winner this year. It is a very nice bird. I will take a pic and post the pedigree, tomorrow. I am tired. I left at 9 am Monday and just got back. Long day, but a good visit. I ttok my wifes vehicle because it gets better gas mileage, and left her my truck. Because my air conditioning in my truck works, and she needs air more than I do. Her Ford Focus air conditioning does not work, and I had a long hot drive. But better than it would have been any of the previous days. We had the Focus in a shop to be fixed and they said they could not find the "leak", but said it is obviously as big as Texas.

They had the Focus for 8 days, and could not find the "big as Texas" leak????????


----------



## Gnuretiree

Am I going to have to send a separate box for that bird or will it fit in the box that you are returning the other two birds in?

Hugh


----------



## Crazy Pete

Gnuretiree said:


> Am I going to have to send a separate box for that bird or will it fit in the box that you are returning the other two birds in?
> 
> Hugh


Now thats what I like to see, confidence.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Gnuretiree said:


> Am I going to have to send a separate box for that bird or will it fit in the box that you are returning the other two birds in?
> 
> Hugh


It's a homing pigeon. I will just tell it your address and send it on its way.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Have you started to narrow down the field on the winning bird yet?
Dave


----------



## ace in the hole

Crazy Pete said:


> Have you started to narrow down the field on the winning bird yet?
> Dave


That would be NEPLS 4746.


----------



## antonis777

good work!


----------



## conditionfreak

Okay. I know I said I would post a pic of the "prize" young bird that Don Campbell donated to this event. But I haven't got to it yet. I did take some pics today and will post them below. I am asking for some help in identifying something that is either a disease or an injury. I will show pics and explain.

Oh, by the way. I took the birds for their first training toss today. Less than a half mile I think. They could see the homwstead from where they were released. Top of a hil across the road from my home. All returned quickly. I put them in those wicker club baskets I posted pictures of previously. Just to get them experienced in being in a training basket for awhile, and exiting one. I had pans of water in there, and left them in the baskets for a couple of hours prior to release. They hesistated in exiting and I pushed them out (so to speak). It went well. I found out those baskets will just hold thirty birds comfortably. No more. I thought they would hold more.

Anyway. Here are a couple of pics of MTP-2049. Two things are wrong with this bird. First off, it is very light. I can deal with that. I have many times. Most often I am successful, but not always. The other problem with this bird, is evident in the pics (I hope). The best way I can explain it, is that the birds is always looking like a vulture. It always keeps its neck extended and curved downwards. When preched, when walking and when flying even. But it is not flying much, because it is difinitely ill.

I don't know if this stretched out neck is an injury or a sickness. It is no sickness I have ever experienced before. I am going to do some google research tonight, in hopes of finding something similar. Its head is not looking up towards the sky, and it is not twisted or going from side to side. Just extended and curved downwards.

Anyone have experience with this situation?

Here it is in my hand:










Here is a better representation of this condition. The bird is like this all of the time:


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yep, I've had one bird like that. I suspect it was paratyphoid. All I had was teramycin so I treated him with that and he recovered back like nothing ever happened in the first place. Started out not being able to fly. I tossed him in the air and he fell like a rock. Put him in a cage and then he started doing the same thing your bird is doing. I have pictures somewhere.


----------



## conditionfreak

Here are some pics of a bird that has be wondering if it is only half homer, and half some kind of fancy pigeon. I mean no disrespect to the owner, by stating that. I say this because of two things. First being that the beak is very short. Shorter than any racing homer I have ever handled. But it is exactly like my bird named "Halfbreed", which is a cross of a racing homer and a Catalonian. Their heads are identical in structure.

The other things is that the bird has a "stray" feather, growing out from the top of its neck, down its back. I have seen a racing homer with this "stray" long feather before. But in that previous case, the feather was just like a long flight feather. In the case of the bird pictured below. The feather is a frizzled ugly thing, that is getting longer. It is not a good looking feather like the one my friend has in Kentucky.

So, here is a pic of the weird feather growing backwards from the top of the neck, and laying on the back. Every week it is getting longer. Here is also a pic of the very short beak.

In this photo, the birds head is in the lower right and you can make out the ugly feather laying on its back, towards the tail:










Here are a couple of pics of the short beak:



















My guess is that a dropper got hold of a racing homer, although a dropper is not normally kept in a breeding loft. But it does happen.

Or it could just be a weird pure blood racing pigeon. My Halfbreed has been sent to many races, up to 300 miles, and is still here.  So there is hope that this bird could do okay in these races. I will say this. The bird (besides the weird fether on its neck, and the short beak), is a very nice racing pigeon, structurally. It handles very well.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Sorry for the crappy pictures. It was the best I had in 2005.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

WOW those turned out really big. Sorry about that. Anyway the stray feather, I've seen that too. There's a guy we fly with that has a bird with those feathers. We call it the dreadlock bird. No idea what causes it but it doesn't moult out. That bird does have quite a stout beak but I've seen that as well in pure homers.


----------



## conditionfreak

Thanks for that info Becky.


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> when will i get mine?


Here are a couple of pics of ARPU-12398 and ARPU-12399:


----------



## conditionfreak

Here is a pic of "Halleys Comet". Son of "Blue Bomber". Last years P T Classic winner, owned by rackerman. The mother is a red check, and Halleys Comet obvioulsy has his mothers eyes and nose.  I am sure that rackerman is hoping he takes ofter his father, in racing ability.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

LOLS MaryOfExeter's those picture look kinda weird in a way. sorry


----------



## HmoobH8wj

conditionfreak said:


> Here are a couple of pics of ARPU-12398 and ARPU-12399:


Wow turn out to look nice that brown bar whatever you wanna call it. i LIKE!


----------



## conditionfreak

Ouch. Gotta get a better pic of Halleys Comet.

I did an inventory today, because:

Yesterday, I had the birds out loft flying all day. I did not babysit them, as I was in the house working on the "honey do list".

Anyway, the birds went in at dusk and after it got dark, I went out to count them as I always do. With a flashlight as they sit on their perches. I could not believe that I was ten birds shy of what I had on the previous nights count. So I stated looking around in the trees and on the rooftops, with my flashlight. I found two birds on the garage roof and caught both of them with my long poled fishing net. I put them into their loft.

Then I closed up the loft aviary doors, so that any birds that came home before I woke up the next morning, would be sitting on the aviary wire and I would know how many came back. Sure enough, when I went out in the moring, there were eight birds on the aviary wire, trying to get in. I let them in and hoped for the other two birds to come home.

About 12 noon, two birds showed up and went into the trees. I knew one instantly because it is a flashy blue splash with red (brown) bars. It belings to D. Burt. I was happy that both of the missing birds had returned.

But the other bird was a blue bar and I could not make out which bird it was. They had to be thristy and hungry (one would presume), but they were not landing on the open landing board. Finally the splash blue with the brown bars did, but the blue bar took off south. Obviously not one of my birds.

So, I don't know what happened to scatter the birds yesterday. Presumably a hawk, but I don't know for sure. Maybe another persons flock flew overhead and some of "our" birds joined them

In any event, rackermans Foys-1307, blue check white flight splash, is the missing bird. It has never been tossed yet, but hopefully it will come home tomorrow. It did not come home today. I just did tonights count.

Sorry rackerman. This darn sport can sometimes be brutal, frustrating and heartbreaking. But that is actually part of the allure and history.

There is a good chance it will show up though, as the rest of the "overnighters" did today. But if the problem actually was a hawk, then ????

My neighbor three miles away, told me over the phone, that he lost an unbanded blue bar three days ago. Maybe that was the blue bar in the tree, and it did take off in his direction. I called him and he did not check yet, to see if his missing bird is back home. His birds loft fly every day and maybe rackermans missing bird is in his loft. He probably will never notice it, as he has lots of young birds and he does not inventory.


----------



## Timber

conditionfreak said:


> Okay. I know I said I would post a pic of the "prize" young bird that Don Campbell donated to this event. But I haven't got to it yet. I did take some pics today and will post them below. I am asking for some help in identifying something that is either a disease or an injury. I will show pics and explain.
> 
> Oh, by the way. I took the birds for their first training toss today. Less than a half mile I think. They could see the homwstead from where they were released. Top of a hil across the road from my home. All returned quickly. I put them in those wicker club baskets I posted pictures of previously. Just to get them experienced in being in a training basket for awhile, and exiting one. I had pans of water in there, and left them in the baskets for a couple of hours prior to release. They hesistated in exiting and I pushed them out (so to speak). It went well. I found out those baskets will just hold thirty birds comfortably. No more. I thought they would hold more.
> 
> Anyway. Here are a couple of pics of MTP-2049. Two things are wrong with this bird. First off, it is very light. I can deal with that. I have many times. Most often I am successful, but not always. The other problem with this bird, is evident in the pics (I hope). The best way I can explain it, is that the birds is always looking like a vulture. It always keeps its neck extended and curved downwards. When preched, when walking and when flying even. But it is not flying much, because it is difinitely ill.
> 
> I don't know if this stretched out neck is an injury or a sickness. It is no sickness I have ever experienced before. I am going to do some google research tonight, in hopes of finding something similar. Its head is not looking up towards the sky, and it is not twisted or going from side to side. Just extended and curved downwards.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this situation?
> 
> Here it is in my hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better representation of this condition. The bird is like this all of the time:


I agree that it is paratyphoid.


----------



## rackerman

*I sure hope he does well! 
Thanks for posting!

I hope Tippy Toes makes it back! I know it's a tough sport.*


conditionfreak said:


> Here is a pic of "Halleys Comet". Son of "Blue Bomber". Last years P T Classic winner, owned by rackerman. The mother is a red check, and Halleys Comet obvioulsy has his mothers eyes and nose.  I am sure that rackerman is hoping he takes ofter his father, in racing ability.


----------



## drifter

If it was a hawk that got your bird then he'll probably be back today for more of the same. Maybe he just got lost and he'll find his way back.


----------



## Southwing

What are the dates of the races ? And when are we taking names for 2013? Wanted to make sure to get my name on list since I missed the cut off and was on the waiting list.


----------



## lmorales4

Hello everyone I've been lurking but my birds are in this years race if no one else wants to do next years race I would love to host the 2013 pigeon talk classic. I'm currently moving my loft to my new home and I'll have a 12 foot by 8 foot section available for young birds next year. It will be my second year flying but my third year owning racing pigeons, if no one else takes the opportunity to fly this race. I belong to the Georgia Racing Pigeon Club and am about middle distance on our race course.


----------



## conditionfreak

Good to see someone interested in doing this next year. It is a big chore, I assure you.

The worst part is when someones bird gets sick (and they will), or gets lost (and they will).

The best way to approach it, IMO, is to just do it like you normally do your own team. But with verbal and pic updates.

The P T Classic race will be held at the end of October. One 300 mile (give or take) race for all of the marbles. But leading up to that one loft race, are the normal club/combine races that start in early September. But those races do not count for anything other than preparing these birds for the final race in October. Many birds will be eliminated by hawks, getting lost, and whatever nature throws at them.

But any bird that is left standing at the end of October, has a chance to win the PT Classic Championship, and win (1) bragging rights, (2) the very nice young bird donated by Don Campbell, and (3) a very nice trophy donated by me.


----------



## conditionfreak

Just for everyones knowledge. When I have a sick bird, I never "not" try to save it. That is my one and only course of action. I do not use alternative methods, no matter how prudent it might be. I do put them in a private cage inside a building where I do not have other pigeons. Although I might have more than one bird in that building, in a separate cage, four feet away from any other sick bird.

I am currently treating the bird pictured with the extended neck, in a cage as described. I am putting in its drinking water,Duramycin-10, which is actually a Tetracycline Hydrochloride soluble powder. Plus I am giving it twice per day, a product I purchased from Ganus Lofts, which is called "Lifesaver Capsules".

If the problem is indeed Paratyphoid, my experience with paratyphoid is that it will usually get better on its own over time. But meds can help it improve sooner rather than later. But it does not always get better. Time will tell. It took 6 months for one bird to get better last year, that I did not medicate. But one month for another bird that I did medicate.

I always try to save them. I have no choice unless the bird is 85% dead already.

It is strange how one bird in a loft with many, will come down with a sickness, and the others don't. I believe that when that happens, there is actually a different reason that made the bird weak, and then that is when a problem disease can "take hold" of them. Sort of like when a human catches a cold, in the cold. Colds come from a germ Not from being cold. But being cold causes your body to become weaker than normal, allowing the cold germ to "take hold" and make you sick. But just being cold does not make you sick. It makes you weak, which allows something else to affect you negatively. I believe a bird goes "light", for whatever reason, and then the virus or germ takes hold of it. Sometimes they go light because they miss a meal or two. Or they spend a night out in the trees.

Anyway, the bird is doing okay thus far. If it gets weell in time for the race/s, then all well and good. It is going to miss a lot of the training though. If necessary I will not race it this year, and hopefully be allowed to keep it for old bird racing next year. Or it can go back to its owner. But who wants a potential problem bird back, that might be carrying something bad? Most would not. But if it recovers, it will be immune to whatever it is suffereing from, I would think.

W'ell cross all of those bridges when we come to them. This bird is out of the running for now. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Paratyphoid is bacterial so antibiotics are a good idea. It's PMV that you'd want to wait it out with. Paratyphoid isn't something to be taken lightly though. Keep it separated from the other birds and once it is better probably a good idea to get the droppings tested to make sure it is really gone. It can hide out in the body of the recovered healthy bird and infect others through the droppings. Which plenty of other things can do, but paratyphoid can get isolated in the repro system and make a mess of things.


----------



## conditionfreak

Sick bird is getting better. Neck not so stretch out. Not normal yet, but much better, in appearance anyway.

I took all but two of the birds on a toss today. Two I just did not think were ready yet. Apparently I was wrong, as I am missing a few birds from the toss. Let's hope tomorrow brings good news and they are sitting on the aviary doors.

The toss was about one mile. They all left in the right direction, although some did not join the larger group. They could actually see my home from where I let them up at. Maybe something chased them, or maybe they were just not as ready as I had thought. I don't know. They seemed ready for a little toss. My buddy says I should not toss them that short and should start out at least 5 or 6 miles, as they may get up a head of steam and just fly right by home. I don't buy that though.

What I think (if nothing chased them), is that with all of the very different ages of the birds sent to me. That I just did not have them all ready at the same time.

But when the first large flock came home, there were eleven missing. Then they started to trickle in and now I am down to 3 missing. Hopefully they will show up tomorrow. 

Sorry. But I have to get them down the road to have them ready for the first race on Sept. 2nd.

Keep your fingers crossed that some or all show up in the am.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

will we know how our yb do in the toss? who missing and who came home? who got there first? or it really dose matter till race start?


----------



## conditionfreak

It is a lot of work to inventory. But I will inventory again soon. I like to keep everyone abreast of how their birds are doing. But since it is so much work to inventory, and difficult to tell one blue bar from another blue bar. I have to actually inventory to know for sure.

I want to put the electronic bands on them to know what birds actually are home from tosses, and know what order they trapped in. But the guy who does the computer work for my club (assigns the electronic bands to each specific bird), is just not available to assign bands for me. I am at his mercy to get it done. I have asked him several times to "chip in" the electronic bands on my young birds. But his response is always, "yea, we will get that done". But when I try to make an appointment with him, he never agrees to a certain date and time.

But it is understandable. He has to do it for everyone, and apparently wants to wait until everyone is ready to do it. I desire it to be done before training gets into high gear (to keep y'all notified of how each of your birds are performing). But everyone else in my club, wants to wait until just before the first race. Because we will all lose young birds in training, and each band costs almost $2.50 each, and the other flyers don't want to throw that money away on the birds they are going to lose in training.

So, right now I just have to try and beat the birds back from training tosses, and visually try and figure out what birds come home first, etc.

All I can do right now, is do an inventory every once in awhile. That is quite a chore when you have so many young birds, and you have to wear a full mask, in two hot lofts on these very hot weather days we are having. Plus, inventorying so often, makes the birds "skitterish" about trapping. I do not toss in the very early morning hours, when it is cooler. That just not work for me. But I will conduct early morning tosses when we get closer to the races beginning.

I told you all, that I am not an early riser. Only if I absolutely have too.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Do you watch the K factor, or don't care about that stuff. I postponed a toss this weekend because it was in the red, after they are trained out to 50 mi I'll take them 10 mi toss just to keep them allert.
Dave


----------



## Flapdoodle

conditionfreak said:


> What I think (if nothing chased them), is that with all of the very different ages of the birds sent to me. That I just did not have them all ready at the same time.
> 
> But when the first large flock came home, there were eleven missing. Then they started to trickle in and now I am down to 3 missing. Hopefully they will show up tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry. But I have to get them down the road to have them ready for the first race on Sept. 2nd.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that some or all show up in the am.


Under the circumstances your doing great Walt. I know much of what you are going through . It is much harder on you and the birds then a typical one loft race. Keep up the good work and just do the best you can.


----------



## conditionfreak

Crazy Pete said:


> Do you watch the K factor, or don't care about that stuff. I postponed a toss this weekend because it was in the red, after they are trained out to 50 mi I'll take them 10 mi toss just to keep them allert.
> Dave


I do not give consideration to the "K" factor. I am perplexed about it being a factor. I have read a lot about it, and can not say it is a huge factor or not.

But in this case, the toss was very very short. The birds could literally see the homestead once they got up in the air.

No birds from the missing, have returned as of 11:30 am today. 

Flapdoodle: Good to hear from you. I should probably ask you for advice and guidance more often. Having the responsibility of so many others "property", that are living things. Works on my emotions. If I lost three birds on yesterdays toss, that is devastating to me.

But, it happens.

The cream will rise to the top, I guess.


----------



## conditionfreak

I and my racing neighbor three miles away, have noticed the hawks are around. One hit his loft twice last week. But he did not lose any young birds. I really don't think he would know if he did though. He has five different lofts and the birds are not inventoried ever. He doesn't even count them. His view is "what is there, is there".

Unlike me, he is taking proactive steps to help "alleviate" the hawk situation. I just play defense as best as I can. I have never had so many young birds, but he actually has more than I do. He has twenty birds right now that he raised for another (who backed out of wantiing them), and thus has even more than he originally wanted. He has had his birds out far already. I mentioned in another posting, that he actually has young birds he wanted to race with the old birds a month ago, but it is against the rules.

The hawks around here, usually show up in force about Sept. 1st. I am surprised they are showing up rather often now. Maybe the extreme heat has pushed some up from further south. I don't know.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Condition
Treat them like they were your own. Everyone does not need weekly updates and pictures and such. Train them hard and let us know what is still around when they get scanned for the first race. If anyone deserves special treatment it is you for doing this. Let them wait. Put them in the basket and get them down the road. My thoughts are if a bird cannot make it back from 50 miles K factor or not then it is not any good. Hawks are part of the game. Send us an inventory when you get chips on the legs. If they insist, you could record bands and do a single toss, next time you catch them. Sometimes our demands are ridiculous.


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. Thanks HFL. But I am married. I am very used to unreasonable demands. 

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## almondman

OUCH!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> Ha Ha. Thanks HFL. But I am married. I am very used to unreasonable demands.
> 
> Ha Ha Ha


You could always visit the link advertised on my last post and meet a Chinese Lady. Maybe your wife would not mind the help around the house. Not sure why that add is on my post? Has nothing to do with pigeons. Unless the spouses leave you because of your pigeon obsession. They think we might need another.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I am not seeing the advertisement now. Anyone else getting advertisements on their posts?


----------



## hillfamilyloft

It comes back when I am logged out.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

If the web page would advertise, "Meet Chinese Lady that does not mind scraping perches and does not mind you spending $1000 on a clock and $2000 a pop on a Ganus Foundation bird", they might get some page hits. Don't know what this world is coming to when they advertise mail order brides on Pigeon Posts.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I haven't seen any advertisements on my post.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Crazy Pete said:


> I haven't seen any advertisements on my post.
> Dave


Try logging off


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nope still didn't see any thing, maybe they just want you.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Here it is


----------



## Crazy Pete

I never see adds at all maybe you should report it.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Would hate to see what the "AdChoices" arrow would give me.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

It is a first for me.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I was thinking you should report it to a mod maybe they could stop it.
Dave


----------



## drifter

I get that ad sometimes but only when I don't log in.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I think the ads were brought up before and it has more to do with your personal internet settings than the PT website. Shouldn't be a problem if they only show up when you aren't logged in


----------



## rackerman

*Nothing here??*


hillfamilyloft said:


> I am not seeing the advertisement now. Anyone else getting advertisements on their posts?


----------



## TheLaw818

Hey buddy~
where you able to post the picture and pedigree of the bird Mr. Campbell donated? i would love to see it... from what I hear its got a huge pedigree in terms of quality...


----------



## TheLaw818

any update?


----------



## Xueoo

Anybody check on the Freak to see if he's OK? He's usually not this quite.


----------



## rackerman

* I was thinking the samething*


Xueoo said:


> Anybody check on the Freak to see if he's OK? He's usually not this quite.


----------



## Crazy Pete

He must be in a long poker game, maybe some one should give him a call.
Dave


----------



## mtripOH

Last I heard he was spending lots of training time and giving extra special care to Marge (Beautiful Blue head)and Homer (A muscular Red dude)He's gettin them all primed up!!

Walt, I hope all is going well with you.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

must have alot to say and tell us good or bad news. hope everything goes will.


----------



## Gnuretiree

mtripOH said:


> Last I heard he was spending lots of training time and giving extra special care to Marge (Beautiful Blue head)and Homer (A muscular Red dude)He's gettin them all primed up!!
> 
> Walt, I hope all is going well with you.


When did you last hear from him? He hasn't posted here in 2 weeks. Really isn't like him to be so quiet.


----------



## mtripOH

Gnuretiree said:


> When did you last hear from him? He hasn't posted here in 2 weeks. Really isn't like him to be so quiet.


I have not heard from him. I am sure that he has been busy with the birds and getting them ready. It seems to me that he had posted his number early on in this thread. I will see if I can find it and give him a call. Has anyone else called him? If someone else has then please let us know. I really hate to call him if others already have. I am sure the last thing Walt needs is 20+ calls.


----------



## Xueoo

Didn't he fall off a tractor or lawnmower and broke some bones a couple years ago? Hope it's only a computer issue.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Say the word and I'll give him a call.
Dave


----------



## rackerman

*Give him a call. Something is oviously wrong?*


Crazy Pete said:


> Say the word and I'll give him a call.
> Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well all I got was the machine, so I left a message we'll see if any body calls back.
Dave


----------



## rackerman

THANKS DAVE!! HOPE WE HEAR ALL IS OK!!


Crazy Pete said:


> Well all I got was the machine, so I left a message we'll see if any body calls back.
> Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

Walt just called me back, and is having problems with his internet might be back tonight might not. He has the birds out to 30 mi and has lost a few birds, not mine at least not yet. So now all we can do is wait he will have hi internet back soon.
Dave


----------



## Xueoo

That's what i thought it might be. My computer has a virus too. Glad to know he didn't fall off a horse or his lawnmower again.


----------



## conditionfreak

Hey everyone. I'mmmmm baaaaaack (trying to sound like Jack Nicholson).

Well, Crazy Pete called me and I explained it to him. But I will explain the details of my absence to all, as briefly as I can.

Everything is fine. I just did not have internet access. I get my internet service from HughesNet, which is a satellite dish service. I hate it but it really the only thing available for my location.

On July 18th my modem burned out. I can only use the modem provided by HughesNet. I called them and they said they would send me a new one (at a cost to me of $155.00). They said I would have it in 4 to 5 days.

Seven days later I called them and told them I had not received it. They said they had a system error and it was never sent (they forgot to send it). They promised me theuy would send it out immediately and I would have it in 4 to 5 days.

Six days later I still did not have it and I called them. They informed me that someone screwed up and it has not been sent yet. They told me a new modem would be sent out and I would have it in a few days. I actully received it three days later. I hooked it up and over the phone, went through the "registration" process with their technical support people and the new modem they sent me was apparently defective. They said they would send me another new one immediately. They did yesterday and I received it today. I again went through the "registration" process and just now got back online.

Even though I had originally purchased the first one back several years ago, they want me to send it to them at their expense. Plus I also have to send them the new defective one (at their expense). So I am goingto, although I don't know why I should send them the one I purchased originally, as like i said. I paid for it. But I will. What do I need it for. It don't work and I only need one.

I can't wait until a better service is available to me, for internet access.

Okay, enough about that. Sorry to all that I have not been able to post. Being without the internet has really sucked.


----------



## conditionfreak

The birds. 

I have lost a few in training. I hate that also. Some of you will be disappointed, but it is what it is. I will post which ones later this evening.

The bird that was sick with the extended neck and being light, is completely cured and is back with the flock. All birds still here, have been trained out to approximately 30 miles, including the sick bird returned back to the loft. The bird actually recovered in just a few days but I kept it caged for quite awhile to make sure it was okay.

I have been training hard. During very hot weather also. Birds have been trained in the early morning hours and sometimes again on the same day, in the afternoon. When I was going somewhere during the normal course of my life. I was taking advantage of killing two birds with one stone (ie: saving gas).

The bird doing best in training has been Gnuretiree's pretty grizzle, CIRPC-0091. Often it is ten minutes ahead of the rest of the birds. One of the worst birds in training (except for the missing birds that never came home), has been MaryofExeter's Stump Toe Joe. He is coming very late. But he is still here.

Other birds doing well in training are: chiggarbait's ARPU-18221 (which a long time ago had a leg injury but is notw fine). Both of Nay Nay's birds, NCI-188 and 189 are doing well.Both of gogo10131's buirds are doing well (Foys-24579 and 24575). Timber Lofts Ocala 580 is doing well. Zepelin #6 is doing very good, and so are dogging 99's two birds, ARPU-38392 and 38391.

Birds not doing so well are (again, besides the missing): Mtripoh's NPA-3997 (their other bird NPA 3999 is missing). rackerman's Halley's Comet (son of last years PTC winner) Foys 1308 (coming late often, but coming). And my own hen entry, COV-12283, which i IMO is the best handling bird in the loft (shows what I know about pigeons).

I will get the full list of the MIA birds after my chores are done.

Our combines first young bird race is Sept 2nd. A 100 and a 150. But I am not allowed to participate in the 100, because I am too short. So "our" birds will have their first race on Sept. 2nd, which is a 150 mile. But only about 102 for me.

It's good to be back on the net. Been a lousy couple of weeks. I have to go back and see what y'all have been saying on here while I was absent. I have not done that yet.


----------



## NayNay

Thanks for the lengthy update. And happy to hear that my birds are flying well.


----------



## Dunn

*hi*

how far away do you have to be to enter this race i am in boone/wilkes nc


----------



## HmoobH8wj

nice to hear from you again walt. but no good news from my bird? most suck for me. my bird most be lost so sad. i hope they not lost and they are just doing okay.. happy for the one that are doing good.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Probably cause he's too dang fat. But that boy on a diet or get him a girlfriend one


----------



## conditionfreak

Missing birds are:

Lmorales's Foys-28897 solid white. 
Mtripoh's NPA-3999 red check
G pigeon's NEPLS-4749 blue bar
rackerman's Foys-1307 blue check white flight splash
chiggerbait's ARPU-18232 blue bar

Sorry guys and gals. Maybe they will show up.

HmoobH8wj: your two birds are coming with the main flock. Not early and not late. They are doing okay thus far.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Dunn said:


> how far away do you have to be to enter this race i am in boone/wilkes nc


It doesn't matter where you live. It's a one loft race. Our birds are all at Walt's house racing against each other to his loft.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Thank my God they are safe and not missing and coming home okay. hope when the big race start they can go all out. =D

but sorry for the missing birds. Let just hope they will show up.



conditionfreak said:


> Missing birds are:
> 
> Lmorales's Foys-28897 solid white.
> Mtripoh's NPA-3999 red check
> G pigeon's NEPLS-4749 blue bar
> rackerman's Foys-1307 blue check white flight splash
> chiggerbait's ARPU-18232 blue bar
> 
> Sorry guys and gals. Maybe they will show up.
> 
> HmoobH8wj: your two birds are coming with the main flock. Not early and not late. They are doing okay thus far.


----------



## rackerman

Thanks for the updates Walt. Glad your back online!

I think Haleys Comet is saving his energy for the big race. If I remember right, Blue Bomber started out slow last year

I hope Tippy toe makes it back, but he may have just tippy toed somewhere else


----------



## V-John

I aint got a bird in this race so to speak, but this is very interesting to read and my hats off to condition for doing this. It has to be a lot of additional work and the updates are great.


----------



## dogging_99

Thanks for the update and all your efforts, keep up the good work!


----------



## TheLaw818

Hey buddy~
where you able to post the picture and pedigree of the bird Mr. Campbell donated? i would love to see it... from what I hear its got a huge pedigree in terms of quality...


----------



## gogo10131

Thanks for the update, glad to hear my birds are doing good


----------



## conditionfreak

Did a 30 mile (approximate) training toss this morning. Kastel-22, a blue bar, was the only bird that beat me back. The bird that tied me back was OGN 3339, also a blue bar. I do not know by how much time Kastle 22 was ahead of me and OGN-3339.

It is a beautiful morning, but there were some spots of fog in the many valleys between the release point and my lofts. Not bad at all though.

It is now 8:07 am and I am still waiting on the majority of the birds. They went up at 7:30 am.


----------



## TheLaw818

Condtionfreak where you able to post the picture and pedigree of the bird Mr. Campbell donated?


----------



## Kastle Loft

conditionfreak said:


> Did a 30 mile (approximate) training toss this morning. Kastel-22, a blue bar, was the only bird that beat me back. The bird that tied me back was OGN 3339, also a blue bar. I do not know by how much time Kastle 22 was ahead of me and OGN-3339.
> 
> It is a beautiful morning, but there were some spots of fog in the many valleys between the release point and my lofts. Not bad at all though.
> 
> It is now 8:07 am and I am still waiting on the majority of the birds. They went up at 7:30 am.


Are you sure Kastle 22 wasn't hiding in the loft in a corner somewhere when you crated this morning haha. 

Let's hope it's not the only time he beats the rest home 

Hey don't forget to let me know when you get near my way and I'll shoot some photos or video of training or racing.


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. I'm sure it was in the mix when I basketed. I read each band as I put them in the large wicker crate. Both your birds are still here. (well they were when I basketed, anyway).

I have had problem with my digital camera. But my wife has one, and as soon as I figure out how to use hers, I will do a couple of pics of the "prize" bird.

It is now 11:15 am and I am still out some birds.  Starting to get a little warm out.


----------



## drifter

Well, it can''t be blamed on the K-Factor because it's high green. Looks like I made a mistake because it's actually high yellow. I thought it was green this morning when I looked at it.


----------



## TheLaw818

I don't have any birds in this race but I am very excited for you guys. I think what Conditionfreak is doing is awesome..


----------



## rackerman

Thanks for the updates Walt. I sure hope Halleys Comet starts showing something!!!


----------



## Xueoo

Tosses are still too short to start worrying or getting excited about a bird. I prefer a bird to be out flying longer anyways. More time on the wing only makes one stronger.


----------



## TheLaw818

Conditionfreak do you have pedigree on that bird as well? I would love to read about it..


----------



## Dmax06

Xueoo said:


> Tosses are still too short to start worrying or getting excited about a bird. I prefer a bird to be out flying longer anyways. More time on the wing only makes one stronger.



I agree but it is still fun to hear that your bird was the 2nd one home


----------



## Crazy Pete

Sorry wrong post.
Dave


----------



## HmoobH8wj

well did all the late bird come home safe from the 30mile toss?


----------



## Kastle Loft

TheLaw818 said:


> Condtionfreak where you able to post the picture and pedigree of the bird Mr. Campbell donated?


Maybe this will tide you over. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=665107&postcount=518

A little Internet sniffing will give you at least half the pedigree.

The sire of the prize baby is a grandson of M&D Evans' Vandenabeele Champion Shadow when mated to his granddaughter Blue Ace.


----------



## conditionfreak

rackerman said:


> Thanks for the updates Walt. I sure hope Halleys Comet starts showing something!!!


There were a few birds that stayed out overnight. Hallys Comet came home the next day at about 2 pm. I was sure glad to see him come in.

Stump Toe Joe also was out late on the day of the toss. He came in about 5 pm on the day of toss.

I am hoping for the other couple of missing birds to make it home.


----------



## ssyyb2

Just do an inventory once you got them out to 100 miles that is what I would do :x but I work 60 hrs a week


----------



## conditionfreak

Yea. Inventories are a pain in the butt. Especially as hot as it has been lately. Ha Ha.

Here is a scan of the pedigree of the "prize" bird, that the winner of the 2012 P T Classic will receive. Courtesy of Don Campbell, of the Cleveland, Ohio area.

Don wins a lot of money with his birds. Which are mostly based (if not "all"), on birds he obtained from M&D Evans Lofts.

I own the nest mate to this bird. It is a smokey colored hen. The "prize" bird is a blue bar cock. I will get a pic sometime. But if you win it, you will see it everyday. 

The "Perfect Pair" is often in the Pigeon Digest. So is "Shadow" and some other bird in this pedigree.

If there is something you can not read on this scan, because the letters are too small. Just let me know and I will type it out.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

you never got back at my Reply? 

how many birds we missing now? you know?


----------



## TheLaw818

wow nice bird I bet expensive too


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> you never got back at my Reply?
> 
> how many birds we missing now? you know?


"Missing" birds often come in a day or two later. Sometimes a week later. So I do not like to post each days count and then have to update it. I wait until it is reasonable (and I am convinced they are gone for good), to let everyone know how many birds are missing.

As soon as I say "we are missing two birds", some will be asking things like, "is mine still there?". Then I will have to inventory.

I would like to say this also. It is quite an emotional toll on myself. Losing other peoples birds. I hate losing my own birds, but losing some persons birds that entrusted me with them, is sooo much worse. To do a yearly one loft race, you would have to have a strong constitution and strong heart.

I would not want to do that very often. I am too soft hearted.

Even though I have been in the Marines (8 years) and the Navy, and a big city policeman. I am soft hearted. Kind of weird, don't ya think? I probably should have been a teacher or a community organizer. Then maybe I could have been president.  No former cop has ever been close to becoming President.


----------



## conditionfreak

Just did another 30 mile toss from the same location as last time. About 85% of the birds arrived shortly after I did, in one large flock. Still waiting for the rest to come in.

There was no one bird or birds that arrived ahead of the large flock.

The weather is nice. A little cool, and overcast. But a nice morning.

Man, I hate getting up when it is still dark outside.


----------



## Xueoo

Thanks for putting in the time. Hope all goes well with these tosses.


----------



## conditionfreak

Two birds missing after todays toss. One is Halleys Comet, and I don't know the other one yet.

Halleys Comet always comes late, so I'm hoping he comes in early tomorrow morning. Missing birds often come bright and early the next morning. I'm rooting for him.

It's dark out now, so no more birds possible tonight.


----------



## conditionfreak

Halleys Comet is back in the loft. He is worn out. Did a lot of flying, I suppose.

Still missing one bird. I will have to figure it out with an inventory.

Letting the birds rest today. They are taking a bath with Foys Bath Salts in the water. Cleaned the lofts yesterday and sprayed them for mites and whatever.


----------



## rackerman

I'm happy he made it back!! I hope the other missing one makes it back!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> Halleys Comet is back in the loft. He is worn out. Did a lot of flying, I suppose.
> 
> Still missing one bird. I will have to figure it out with an inventory.
> 
> Letting the birds rest today. They are taking a bath with Foys Bath Salts in the water. Cleaned the lofts yesterday and sprayed them for mites and whatever.


Maybe he keeps flying around the loft in an ellipse that takes him miles from the loft. I think the real Halley's Comet takes over 100 years for one revolution. That bird is putting in the miles.


----------



## rackerman

*LOL, never thought of it that way*


hillfamilyloft said:


> Maybe he keeps flying around the loft in an ellipse that takes him miles from the loft. I think the real Halley's Comet takes over 100 years for one revolution. That bird is putting in the miles.


----------



## conditionfreak

Got up at 6:30 am yesterday, to do a toss. It was raining. Wasn't supposed to rain.

Waited until 9 am. Rain stopped. I took them 40 miles. Most of the birds did horribly. It was overcast, but otherwise nice out.

Two birds came in way before the rest trickled in, over several hours. They were DBurts COV-12244 and Nay Nay's NCI-189.

I am unsatisfied with the way the birds are performing. They should be coming in a flock, from such a small distance. Don't know what I am doing wrong.

Two birds are now missing. Foys-5186 and ARPU-12398.


----------



## rackerman

*Walt, Don't be so hard on yourself. I don't think you are doing anything wrong, how could you. Remember it's racing Pigeons and whatever happens, happens*


conditionfreak said:


> Got up at 6:30 am yesterday, to do a toss. It was raining. Wasn't supposed to rain.
> 
> Waited until 9 am. Rain stopped. I took them 40 miles. Most of the birds did horribly. It was overcast, but otherwise nice out.
> 
> Two birds came in way before the rest trickled in, over several hours. They were DBurts COV-12244 and Nay Nay's NCI-189.
> 
> I am unsatisfied with the way the birds are performing. They should be coming in a flock, from such a small distance. Don't know what I am doing wrong.
> 
> Two birds are now missing. Foys-5186 and ARPU-12398.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

sorry to hear what happen. hope ARPU-12398 and Foys-5186 make it back.


----------



## conditionfreak

I have been hearing various reports of lots of missing young birds. One guy that lives fairly near me, who is a great flyer, lost 25 or the 75 he raised thus far. But then again, another great flyer raised 60 and has lost only two thus far.

I guess it is all in the handler....and sometimes luck. I don't believe in it being "the birds". I believe that just about all racing pigeons in veteran flyers lofts, are good homing pigeons. Some better than others, for sure. But all are good.

I believe it is in the handler, and a little about location. With a smattering of luck (or bad luck) thrown in. The luck being that perhaps you are tossing two dozen young birds, and they get mixed in with several hundred birds being raced by another combine from far away. But that would be a rare occurence.

Right now, my current combine (Columbus) is readying for young bird racing. But my "other" combine (Cincinnati) is racing old and young birds on the same days. So, throughout the week, they are training both, and racing both on weekends. Near my location.

Mostly the handler, I think. All birds sent to me, are probably more than good racing pigeons.

I am not "down" on myself. I have been through all kinds of pigeon racing disappointments before. It comes with the sport. I'm just wanting things to go better.

I heard a rumor today, that just like last year, there may not be a race on Sept. 2nd (our first of the season). Because few want to fly it because it does not count in average speed. We will see. I could use the extra week of training myself.


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> sorry to hear what happen. hope ARPU-12398 and Foys-5186 make it back.


Nope. Not yet.


----------



## Matt M

Walt, I'm sure the birds are doing fine and just taking a little longer to gel as a group because of the diverse backgrounds and ages. Unless you think there's a lingering respiratory or other silent issue around that might be keeping them from hitting their form... but I'm betting they're doing fine for right now and you're just being over protective for now because you put so much effort into keeping everything going. I bet they'll really start to build up form now.


----------



## conditionfreak

You are probably right. I just ask too much I guess.

Ask my kids. They will back me up on that. 

Speaking of my kids. I have a question for y'all, that is unrelated to birds.

My youngest son (29) is getting married next June. He wants his next door neighbor and current best friend (for one year now), to be his "best man". But I think he should ask his older brother to do it. The brothers are close and in fact have been room mates for several years now.

I know it is "his" wedding. But I can't help think it will hurt his brothers feelings. After all, they will be brothers forever. But friends come and go often.

Do you think I am wrong?

Is Ann Landers out there anywhere?


----------



## Josepe

Talked to 2 of my club members here yesterday(Maryland).One lost 17 birds on a training toss and the other lost 23.The one that lost the 17 it was a easy 20 mile toss which they've made before.A mystery sometimes I guess.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

conditionfreak said:


> You are probably right. I just ask too much I guess.
> 
> Ask my kids. They will back me up on that.
> 
> Speaking of my kids. I have a question for y'all, that is unrelated to birds.
> 
> My youngest son (29) is getting married next June. He wants his next door neighbor and current best friend (for one year now), to be his "best man". But I think he should ask his older brother to do it. The brothers are close and in fact have been room mates for several years now.
> 
> I know it is "his" wedding. But I can't help think it will hurt his brothers feelings. After all, they will be brothers forever. But friends come and go often.
> 
> Do you think I am wrong?
> 
> Is Ann Landers out there anywhere?


When I got married, I asked my brother who I hadnt seen for years over my friend that I see almost on a daily basis. In my mind, always choose family over friends in something like this. If you ask the friend, the brother would be hurt, but if you ask the brother, the friend should understand.


----------



## rackerman

*I agree, friends come and go and brothers are forever. I'd see if he'd pick his brother and I am sure his friend will understand if he is a friend.*


conditionfreak said:


> You are probably right. I just ask too much I guess.
> 
> Ask my kids. They will back me up on that.
> 
> Speaking of my kids. I have a question for y'all, that is unrelated to birds.
> 
> My youngest son (29) is getting married next June. He wants his next door neighbor and current best friend (for one year now), to be his "best man". But I think he should ask his older brother to do it. The brothers are close and in fact have been room mates for several years now.
> 
> I know it is "his" wedding. But I can't help think it will hurt his brothers feelings. After all, they will be brothers forever. But friends come and go often.
> 
> Do you think I am wrong?
> 
> Is Ann Landers out there anywhere?


----------



## NayNay

Sigh- he really should ask his brother- but I think Anne Landers would say that you are in the unlucky position of no win on this one. If you confront the groom to be, he might not take it well. So, you might have to just sit by and watch your other son be hurt. Unless your soon to be married son asks for your opinion- then I'd give it. 

Thanks for all your hard work hosting this race.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> You are probably right. I just ask too much I guess.
> 
> Ask my kids. They will back me up on that.
> 
> Speaking of my kids. I have a question for y'all, that is unrelated to birds.
> 
> My youngest son (29) is getting married next June. He wants his next door neighbor and current best friend (for one year now), to be his "best man". But I think he should ask his older brother to do it. The brothers are close and in fact have been room mates for several years now.
> 
> I know it is "his" wedding. But I can't help think it will hurt his brothers feelings. After all, they will be brothers forever. But friends come and go often.
> 
> Do you think I am wrong?
> 
> Is Ann Landers out there anywhere?


I grew up with two best friends, one I met in kinder the other in 1st grade. I got married at 30. I could not choose. I made them duel best men and all worked out great. They both even had toasts. Why not make them both best men. They could shift position half way through the ceremony.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

so have those 2 missing birds made it back yett?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I've been sick so just now checking in. Sorry to hear training isn't going so well  We are only at 15 miles right now. Anything can happen at any distance!


----------



## conditionfreak

We are out to 40 miles now.

I took all of the birds to my club house today, to get "chipped in". They now all have new ankle bracelets on. I should be able to better tell how they are coming in, from here on out. Except that right now I have Benzing antennae on one loft only. I have ordered two more antennae for the other loft. Plus a connection cord.

It took me five hours today, to get them to the club house, logged in, and back home. I was going to leave them in the crates and toss them early tomorrow morning. But I am afraid today might have been too much on them, and am going to keep them in the crates all night and release them in the front yard in the morning. It was dark when I got home from the club house.

I will toss them 40 miles Monday morning, if the weather looks good.

Anymore more birds I lose from here on out, will cost me the $2.50 bands on their legs. 

I had a missing old bird come home today. Been missing for two months. It is in good shape. Someone must have bred from it.


----------



## Granny Smith

conditionfreak said:


> We are out to 40 miles now.
> 
> I took all of the birds to my club house today, to get "chipped in". They now all have new ankle bracelets on.
> 
> It took me five hours today, to get them to the club house, logged in, and back home.
> 
> Anymore more birds I lose from here on out, will cost me the $2.50 bands on their legs.


Your club has you band the birds before they are logged into the clock? We put our bands in small envelopes with the band numbers written on then to log them in. That way the birds do not have to wait in baskets.


----------



## ERIC K

Granny Smith said:


> Your club has you band the birds before they are logged into the clock? We put our bands in small envelopes with the band numbers written on then to log them in. That way the birds do not have to wait in baskets.


Some do it that way in our club and some bring the birds and the chips. I used the ICOM this year and should have put the chips in before hand, the ICOM chips go in hard, had a sore finger after 100 birds. 

I asked my Brother to be my best man and don't regret it for a moment. My other grooms man , a good friend at the time , well I haven't talked to or sean him for years. Good luck with both.


----------



## Big T

Son's choice. Dad can only recommend. After wedding day he will be the wife's problem. Father-in-law needs to spend time sucking up to the bride and let his son alone, cause we know who has control over the grandkids.

As for the race... Your doing fine. No one else spoke up to run this show. So quit being so hard on yourself.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## conditionfreak

Granny Smith said:


> Your club has you band the birds before they are logged into the clock? We put our bands in small envelopes with the band numbers written on then to log them in. That way the birds do not have to wait in baskets.


The club recommended that I just bring the chips in envelopes. But I like doing it with the bands on the birds. It was my choice. I'm just that way.

I like getting the birds used to baskets. They are going to spend a lot of time in them, over the years. They learn to seek out the water, and how to get along up close and personal with other pigeons.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

will how was that toss you say you were gonna do today? were the weather nice?

you never got back at me about ARPU-12398 still missing?


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> will how was that toss you say you were gonna do today? were the weather nice?
> 
> you never got back at me about ARPU-12398 still missing?


Yes I did. It is still missing.

Did a 42 mile toss today. I did not release them until 10:30 am. Weather was great. Not too hot, no wind, and bright and sunny. A few birds are not home yet. The rest did well. I don't know which birds are missing, except a quick visual inspection shows me that Stump Toe Joe and one of my entries, black white flight cock (COV-12285), are two of the missing. Some birds I can tell right away. But the blue bars and blue checks I have to inventory to find out about. There is a total of four missing.

Hopefully they will be here in the early am.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Thank you for your service. I want to know are my girls hanging with flock?


----------



## conditionfreak

Nomad_Lofts said:


> *Thank you for your service*. I want to know are my girls hanging with flock?


Marines? Navy? Police? or Pigeon Talk Classic? (ha ha)

Your NA-1726 is MIA. Sorry.

Your NA-1717 is doing well. A very small hen, but coming good.


----------



## conditionfreak

Well. Short story is, my left foot is broken and is in a cast, as of yesterday. I don't know how it happened. It just broke for no apparent reason. Doctor says "this sometimes happens". It seems it happened in my sleep, of all things. Maybe my darling ....naw, couldn't be.

It is a bone about two inches behind the toe that is next to my baby toe. It only hurts when I walk. 

Makes things a little tougher to do. But, life goes on. 

Training is not coming along well. No matter what I do. Lost three more birds since last losses. NA-1726 (Nomad Loft blue bar), COV -12285 (one of my entries, black white flight), and Foys-28899 (lmorales all white bird).

Stump Toe Joe was missing overnight. But was on the loft aviary early the next morning. Seems to be just fine, health wise.

Sorry gentlemen. Hopefully they will come back soon. Maybe in some one elses loft.


----------



## Matt M

Walt sorry to hear about your foot. You've seen the movie "Misery" right? Don't lay around in bed or let your wife near the sledge hammer or you and your foot will be out for a very long time. 

I'm sure the birds will come around. I know you've had a few losses but those are to be expected. Did the race on Sept 1st get postponed? Sounds like you can use an extra week of training...


----------



## NayNay

Sorry about your foot!
The training losses sound pretty low, overall- though I feel bad for those who have lost birds. 
Hang in there.


----------



## conditionfreak

Ifit gets postponed, it will be on the day of shipping. Phone calls will be made and the word will get out.

Last year, me and one other guy showed up with birds to ship. No one else was there except the club secretary. He told us no one else was coming and it was cancelled for the club.

I was really upset about it then. But I am over it now. Maybe I will pay them back.


----------



## rackerman

Sorry about your foot. Will you be OK to get the training done?? I am sure you will get er done, but not an easy task.


----------



## loonecho

Stump toe Joe goes missing overnight and you go to bed and overnight wake a stump toe yourself. Hmmmmm, seems a bit paranormal. 

Best wishes with your recovery. Don't sweat the things that are beyond your control. You are doing just fine.

Jim


----------



## conditionfreak

Doing the longest training toss yet, this morning. Going into Kentucky. The birds will have to cross the Ohio river for the first time.

Today will separate the boys from the men. (or girls from the women actually, as most of the entries are hens).

Wish yours luck.

We might only have a dozen birds left, after todays toss.  But they need to get down the road further. They especially need to get across that river. It is a major landmark for this course.

I will post a full list of whos birds are still around, in a couple of days. I want to give them time to make it home from this toss.

Basketing the birds this morning was a real pain in the....foot. With this cast on. It was hard just to step up into the loft and then step back down from it. Let's hope I don't break the other foot, (or let's hope my wife doesn't....oh, nevermind. I love Misery. Makes me enjoy the good times even more).


----------



## Southwing

Good luck to all birds on the long training toss!!. How far is long 75-100miles ? Sorry to hear about your foot getting broken, I woke up once with a cracked rib not sure how that happened. I dont have birds as of yet since the move last year, but I have enjoyed watching out my window at work for training flocks, I have seen at leat one or more flocks a couple times a week heading north in NW Indiana.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Good luck to all birds on the long training toss!!

sorry to hear about your foot too.


----------



## conditionfreak

Well....I was pleasantly surprised how the birds did today. The toss was approximately 60+ miles and the "flock" beat me home. I tried to beat them home but they were waiting for me and apparently had already eaten and drank by the time I got to the loft to assess the "damage" to the numbers.

It renewed my faith in the birds. But there were a couple of birds missing. One I noticed right off was Haleys Comet. I was surprised to see Stump Toe Joe there early. Joe and Haleys usually come very late.

Anyway, Haleys Comet just came home at about 4:30 pm. The rest of the birds got home about 9:20 am. I had to wait until some fog cleared on the Ohio river area, before I let them up.

As I am sure you have noticed, there are a few birds that I mention often. It is because they have easily identifiable coloration. One bird I always checked for, was my black white flight cock bird entry. It had been doing well and just didn't come home the last time out. I am bummed about that one, as it is out of what I consider my best. His nest mate is also a black white flight cock, but the black is not deep dark black. He is doing well. But he is not entered in the PT Classic event. I miss that cock bird entry. I had high hopes for him on the season. Oh well....

Anyway, I digress.

If I had to put money on any of the birds tomorrow, it would be on Gnuretiree's CIRPC-0091 grizzle. Or "Whoop Azz". Those two are doing very well. I can count on them being home on time.

There are others also, that are doing well. But they are not easily identifiable by coloration. "Whoop Azz" (dogging 99's ARPU 38391) has a lot of splash on it and 91 is a pretty grizzle.

Both of the "Kastle" banded birds are hanging in there okay (20 and 22). DMax06's two OGN banded birds (3337 and 3339) are doing very good also. NEPLS 5502 and 5503 are doing nicely (HillFamilyLoft). Nomad's petit little hen NA-1717 is doing better than okay.

Both of "Happy's" entries are hanging in there also. Although I have to say that AVC-1203 has the appearance of a "feral". Smokey blue and small. Just not a pretty pigeon. But it is still here and a bunch of very nice looking racing homers are missing in action.

Crazy Pete's LNC-12145 silver, is always home with the flock. His other silver, LNC-12144 is not doing very well. Always late.

Until today, Stump Toe Joe has been doing badly. But today, not bad at all. Halleys Comet has also been doing badly, and every time I toss them, I expect he will not be back home. But he is still here. Came home 7 hours late from a 60+ mile toss though. Hopefully he learned something, as he came home by himself. I know for a fact he did not follow anyone else home. When the initial "flock' comes home, you don't know if there was a leader of the flock and some followers or not.

I must confess, today when I tossed them I was very worried the losses would be huge, and I put in the baskets three old bird hens to help bring them home. I am tossing them again from the same spot tomorrow morning, without the old birds to "help them". I am doing tomorrows toss with my "neighbors" 50 or so birds. He lives three miles shorter than I. Hopefully the birds will learn to break away from another flock. It is a lesson they need to learn, to win, and to not get lost.

Weather is supposed to be good tomorrow. Halleys Comet put in over seven hours of flying (or flailing around) today. Hope he learned something, because he is going training tomorrow. I have to rackerman. He needs to get better quick. The season start is just around the corner. I hope old Stump Toe Joe is finally in the groove. I like him a lot. He is big for sure, but mostly muscle. A man amongst boys, so to speak.

I have mentioned before, the entry list consists mostly of hens. I guess that is just a numbers factor, from breeding nests, as I don't think that many that entered even knew what sex they were sending. But I have always "heard" that hens are better in the long run. Maybe some of y'all looked to send hens. I looked to enter one of each. My cock bird is lost.


----------



## drifter

How many birds were released this morning for this training toss and when will you start using the electronic clock to check them in.


----------



## Lovebirds

*"There are others also, that are doing well. But they are not easily identifiable by coloration"*
That is the group *(not easily identifiable)* where mine must be....blue bar and blue check..Foys 2521 & 23  Watch out for the sleepers


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

conditionfreak said:


> Well....I was pleasantly surprised how the birds did today. The toss was approximately 60+ miles and the "flock" beat me home. I tried to beat them home but they were waiting for me and apparently had already eaten and drank by the time I got to the loft to assess the "damage" to the numbers.
> 
> It renewed my faith in the birds. But there were a couple of birds missing. One I noticed right off was Haleys Comet. I was surprised to see Stump Toe Joe there early. Joe and Haleys usually come very late.
> 
> Anyway, Haleys Comet just came home at about 4:30 pm. The rest of the birds got home about 9:20 am. I had to wait until some fog cleared on the Ohio river area, before I let them up.
> 
> As I am sure you have noticed, there are a few birds that I mention often. It is because they have easily identifiable coloration. One bird I always checked for, was my black white flight cock bird entry. It had been doing well and just didn't come home the last time out. I am bummed about that one, as it is out of what I consider my best. His nest mate is also a black white flight cock, but the black is not deep dark black. He is doing well. But he is not entered in the PT Classic event. I miss that cock bird entry. I had high hopes for him on the season. Oh well....
> 
> Anyway, I digress.
> 
> If I had to put money on any of the birds tomorrow, it would be on Gnuretiree's CIRPC-0091 grizzle. Or "Whoop Azz". Those two are doing very well. I can count on them being home on time.
> 
> There are others also, that are doing well. But they are not easily identifiable by coloration. "Whoop Azz" (dogging 99's ARPU 38391) has a lot of splash on it and 91 is a pretty grizzle.
> 
> Both of the "Kastle" banded birds are hanging in there okay (20 and 22). DMax06's two OGN banded birds (3337 and 3339) are doing very good also. NEPLS 5502 and 5503 are doing nicely (HillFamilyLoft). Nomad's petit little hen NA-1717 is doing better than okay.
> 
> Both of "Happy's" entries are hanging in there also. Although I have to say that AVC-1203 has the appearance of a "feral". Smokey blue and small. Just not a pretty pigeon. But it is still here and a bunch of very nice looking racing homers are missing in action.
> 
> Crazy Pete's LNC-12145 silver, is always home with the flock. His other silver, LNC-12144 is not doing very well. Always late.
> 
> Until today, Stump Toe Joe has been doing badly. But today, not bad at all. Halleys Comet has also been doing badly, and every time I toss them, I expect he will not be back home. But he is still here. Came home 7 hours late from a 60+ mile toss though. Hopefully he learned something, as he came home by himself. I know for a fact he did not follow anyone else home. When the initial "flock' comes home, you don't know if there was a leader of the flock and some followers or not.
> 
> I must confess, today when I tossed them I was very worried the losses would be huge, and I put in the baskets three old bird hens to help bring them home. I am tossing them again from the same spot tomorrow morning, without the old birds to "help them". I am doing tomorrows toss with my "neighbors" 50 or so birds. He lives three miles shorter than I. Hopefully the birds will learn to break away from another flock. It is a lesson they need to learn, to win, and to not get lost.
> 
> Weather is supposed to be good tomorrow. Halleys Comet put in over seven hours of flying (or flailing around) today. Hope he learned something, because he is going training tomorrow. I have to rackerman. He needs to get better quick. The season start is just around the corner. I hope old Stump Toe Joe is finally in the groove. I like him a lot. He is big for sure, but mostly muscle. A man amongst boys, so to speak.
> 
> I have mentioned before, the entry list consists mostly of hens. I guess that is just a numbers factor, from breeding nests, as I don't think that many that entered even knew what sex they were sending. But I have always "heard" that hens are better in the long run. Maybe some of y'all looked to send hens. I looked to enter one of each. My cock bird is lost.


 Always enjoy reading your posts !  The names, descriptions of the birds, and the little stories all make for some fun reading. 

These are some exciting times, as we push the envelope a bit, hoping to get the best from ourselves and our birds. Good luck to you and all the readers in all of the events they will be in this season.


----------



## conditionfreak

All birds from todays toss are in the loft. I don't know which bird was the last late one, but it must have come in about 5:30/6:00 pm.

Since I do not know which bird it was, it will be going to the same location tomorrow morning.

I should have mentioned Foys-2521 blue bar and Foys-2523 blue check. Both are doing fine in training. Not early and not late.  I like 2521 best of the two (in hand). W'ell see what the heck I know about pigeons when they race.

I am waiting on infrared antennae's from Seigels, along with a long cord to attach them with, to hook up the Benzing system. Right now I only have to antennae and it takes two for one lofts "trap". In other words, rigth now I could only clock one loft. That would only be half the story, on training tosses.


----------



## gogo10131

conditionfreak said:


> Well....I was pleasantly surprised how the birds did today. The toss was approximately 60+ miles and the "flock" beat me home. I tried to beat them home but they were waiting for me and apparently had already eaten and drank by the time I got to the loft to assess the "damage" to the numbers.
> 
> It renewed my faith in the birds. But there were a couple of birds missing. One I noticed right off was Haleys Comet. I was surprised to see Stump Toe Joe there early. Joe and Haleys usually come very late.
> 
> Anyway, Haleys Comet just came home at about 4:30 pm. The rest of the birds got home about 9:20 am. I had to wait until some fog cleared on the Ohio river area, before I let them up.
> 
> As I am sure you have noticed, there are a few birds that I mention often. It is because they have easily identifiable coloration. One bird I always checked for, was my black white flight cock bird entry. It had been doing well and just didn't come home the last time out. I am bummed about that one, as it is out of what I consider my best. His nest mate is also a black white flight cock, but the black is not deep dark black. He is doing well. But he is not entered in the PT Classic event. I miss that cock bird entry. I had high hopes for him on the season. Oh well....
> 
> Anyway, I digress.
> 
> If I had to put money on any of the birds tomorrow, it would be on Gnuretiree's CIRPC-0091 grizzle. Or "Whoop Azz". Those two are doing very well. I can count on them being home on time.
> 
> There are others also, that are doing well. But they are not easily identifiable by coloration. "Whoop Azz" (dogging 99's ARPU 38391) has a lot of splash on it and 91 is a pretty grizzle.
> 
> Both of the "Kastle" banded birds are hanging in there okay (20 and 22). DMax06's two OGN banded birds (3337 and 3339) are doing very good also. NEPLS 5502 and 5503 are doing nicely (HillFamilyLoft). Nomad's petit little hen NA-1717 is doing better than okay.
> 
> Both of "Happy's" entries are hanging in there also. Although I have to say that AVC-1203 has the appearance of a "feral". Smokey blue and small. Just not a pretty pigeon. But it is still here and a bunch of very nice looking racing homers are missing in action.
> 
> Crazy Pete's LNC-12145 silver, is always home with the flock. His other silver, LNC-12144 is not doing very well. Always late.
> 
> Until today, Stump Toe Joe has been doing badly. But today, not bad at all. Halleys Comet has also been doing badly, and every time I toss them, I expect he will not be back home. But he is still here. Came home 7 hours late from a 60+ mile toss though. Hopefully he learned something, as he came home by himself. I know for a fact he did not follow anyone else home. When the initial "flock' comes home, you don't know if there was a leader of the flock and some followers or not.
> 
> I must confess, today when I tossed them I was very worried the losses would be huge, and I put in the baskets three old bird hens to help bring them home. I am tossing them again from the same spot tomorrow morning, without the old birds to "help them". I am doing tomorrows toss with my "neighbors" 50 or so birds. He lives three miles shorter than I. Hopefully the birds will learn to break away from another flock. It is a lesson they need to learn, to win, and to not get lost.
> 
> Weather is supposed to be good tomorrow. Halleys Comet put in over seven hours of flying (or flailing around) today. Hope he learned something, because he is going training tomorrow. I have to rackerman. He needs to get better quick. The season start is just around the corner. I hope old Stump Toe Joe is finally in the groove. I like him a lot. He is big for sure, but mostly muscle. A man amongst boys, so to speak.
> 
> I have mentioned before, the entry list consists mostly of hens. I guess that is just a numbers factor, from breeding nests, as I don't think that many that entered even knew what sex they were sending. But I have always "heard" that hens are better in the long run. Maybe some of y'all looked to send hens. I looked to enter one of each. My cock bird is lost.



Thanks for the updates and you seem to be doing a great job. I haven't heard much about my birds so that could be a good thing. Keep up the good work


----------



## dogging_99

Thanks for the update! Good to here how they are coming into form. Too bad about your foot!


----------



## rackerman

conditionfreak said:


> Well....I was pleasantly surprised how the birds did today. The toss was approximately 60+ miles and the "flock" beat me home. I tried to beat them home but they were waiting for me and apparently had already eaten and drank by the time I got to the loft to assess the "damage" to the numbers.
> 
> It renewed my faith in the birds. But there were a couple of birds missing. One I noticed right off was Haleys Comet. I was surprised to see Stump Toe Joe there early. Joe and Haleys usually come very late.
> 
> Anyway, Haleys Comet just came home at about 4:30 pm. The rest of the birds got home about 9:20 am. I had to wait until some fog cleared on the Ohio river area, before I let them up.
> 
> As I am sure you have noticed, there are a few birds that I mention often. It is because they have easily identifiable coloration. One bird I always checked for, was my black white flight cock bird entry. It had been doing well and just didn't come home the last time out. I am bummed about that one, as it is out of what I consider my best. His nest mate is also a black white flight cock, but the black is not deep dark black. He is doing well. But he is not entered in the PT Classic event. I miss that cock bird entry. I had high hopes for him on the season. Oh well....
> 
> Anyway, I digress.
> 
> If I had to put money on any of the birds tomorrow, it would be on Gnuretiree's CIRPC-0091 grizzle. Or "Whoop Azz". Those two are doing very well. I can count on them being home on time.
> 
> There are others also, that are doing well. But they are not easily identifiable by coloration. "Whoop Azz" (dogging 99's ARPU 38391) has a lot of splash on it and 91 is a pretty grizzle.
> 
> Both of the "Kastle" banded birds are hanging in there okay (20 and 22). DMax06's two OGN banded birds (3337 and 3339) are doing very good also. NEPLS 5502 and 5503 are doing nicely (HillFamilyLoft). Nomad's petit little hen NA-1717 is doing better than okay.
> 
> Both of "Happy's" entries are hanging in there also. Although I have to say that AVC-1203 has the appearance of a "feral". Smokey blue and small. Just not a pretty pigeon. But it is still here and a bunch of very nice looking racing homers are missing in action.
> 
> Crazy Pete's LNC-12145 silver, is always home with the flock. His other silver, LNC-12144 is not doing very well. Always late.
> 
> Until today, Stump Toe Joe has been doing badly. But today, not bad at all. Halleys Comet has also been doing badly, and every time I toss them, I expect he will not be back home. But he is still here. Came home 7 hours late from a 60+ mile toss though. Hopefully he learned something, as he came home by himself. I know for a fact he did not follow anyone else home. When the initial "flock' comes home, you don't know if there was a leader of the flock and some followers or not.
> 
> I must confess, today when I tossed them I was very worried the losses would be huge, and I put in the baskets three old bird hens to help bring them home. I am tossing them again from the same spot tomorrow morning, without the old birds to "help them". I am doing tomorrows toss with my "neighbors" 50 or so birds. He lives three miles shorter than I. Hopefully the birds will learn to break away from another flock. It is a lesson they need to learn, to win, and to not get lost.
> 
> Weather is supposed to be good tomorrow. Halleys Comet put in over seven hours of flying (or flailing around) today. Hope he learned something, because he is going training tomorrow. I have to rackerman. He needs to get better quick. The season start is just around the corner. I hope old Stump Toe Joe is finally in the groove. I like him a lot. He is big for sure, but mostly muscle. A man amongst boys, so to speak.
> 
> I have mentioned before, the entry list consists mostly of hens. I guess that is just a numbers factor, from breeding nests, as I don't think that many that entered even knew what sex they were sending. But I have always "heard" that hens are better in the long run. Maybe some of y'all looked to send hens. I looked to enter one of each. My cock bird is lost.


Yes, I am happy he is going tomorrow. I feel he will start coming in early soon, so the more time flying the better!!

I am so happy things went well today. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Crazy Pete

If I had to put money on any of the birds tomorrow, it would be on Gnuretiree's CIRPC-0091 grizzle. Or "Whoop Azz". Those two are doing very well. I can count on them being home on time.

Your puting far more than just money on them, icecream. lol
Dave


----------



## drifter

conditionfreak said:


> All birds from todays toss are in the loft. I don't know which bird was the last late one, but it must have come in about 5:30/6:00 pm.
> 
> Since I do not know which bird it was, it will be going to the same location tomorrow morning.
> 
> I should have mentioned Foys-2521 blue bar and Foys-2523 blue check. Both are doing fine in training. Not early and not late.  I like 2521 best of the two (in hand). W'ell see what the heck I know about pigeons when they race.
> 
> I am waiting on infrared antennae's from Seigels, along with a long cord to attach them with, to hook up the Benzing system. Right now I only have to antennae and it takes two for one lofts "trap". In other words, rigth now I could only clock one loft. That would only be half the story, on training tosses.


Has Seigels given you a delivery date on the antenna?


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Crazy Pete said:


> If I had to put money on any of the birds tomorrow, it would be on Gnuretiree's CIRPC-0091 grizzle. Or "Whoop Azz". Those two are doing very well. I can count on them being home on time.
> 
> Your puting far more than just money on them, icecream. lol
> Dave


I love reading this thread, about as much as you boys love your icecream


----------



## raftree3

If I had to put money on any of the birds tomorrow, it would be on Gnuretiree's CIRPC-0091 grizzle. Or "Whoop Azz". Those two are doing very well. I can count on them being home on time.


Interesting to note....0091 was the bird with the "backward" flights you pulled. Must have straightened up well.


----------



## conditionfreak

raftree3 said:


> If I had to put money on any of the birds tomorrow, it would be on Gnuretiree's CIRPC-0091 grizzle. Or "Whoop Azz". Those two are doing very well. I can count on them being home on time.
> 
> 
> Interesting to note....0091 was the bird with the "backward" flights you pulled. Must have straightened up well.


Naw. They didn't straighten up. It just flys backwards really well. 






(just kidding)




Did the toss today from the same place as yesterday, except the birds were accompanied by another fliers birds. He got all of his back quickly. Ours are missing six birds. Haleys Comet included. 

I also did not have any old birds in todays toss. That is different from yesterdays toss also.

Hopefully the missing birds will trickle in over the next few hours.

On a side note. After I caught up the birds early this morning, and went to put the crates into my truck bed. The tail gate on my truck broke off. The hinge on the left side just broke. It's always something.

I took the tail gate to my mechanic and he is going to weld it back together instead of ordering a new piece. I hope that works. I need it for training and such. At least all I have to leave with him was the tailgait and not the truck.

I tell you. If it wasn't for bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all. 

Funny story. We had some workers come to the house to clean our septic system. We had to locate the access and one of the guys said something like, "they are usually about this far from the trailer". My wife asks him, "what trailer"? He says, "your home". She says, "our house is not a trailer".

We find the access and all that is good. Then later in the day, my wife says to me, "we have to move". "Our house looks like a doublewide trailer". I said, "we ain't moving". She says, "last year someone else said our house is a doublewide, and I'm tired of hearing that".

I told her I will put up a sign in front of the house that states, "This home is a stick built home and not a doublewide". She replied, "fine, but make the sign blue with brown lettering to match the house" (our house is half blue vinyl siding and half brown cedar shingles). She says, "Hurry and get it done". I say, "I have a broken foot". She says, "how would you like another"?

Truth is, our home does resemble a doublewide, but it ain't.

I can't win. No matter how hard I try.


----------



## rackerman

Walt, I am sure Halleys Comet will be in sometime. GEEEEE, I wish he would start coming in with the rest of the birds!!!

Do you know if he is a she or a he yet???

Check back in the morning, gotta head to work


----------



## HmoobH8wj

can i ask about my checker how he/she do yesterday and today?


----------



## conditionfreak

Haleys Comet came home an hour late. But he came home. He is a he. He is having a bad head molt and he could use a rest.

Stump Toe Joe did fine again today. He does not seem even a little bit tired.

Hmoobh8wj: Your 12399 came with the flock yesterday. Not early and not late. I am assuming it did so again today, but It may be missing today (see below) If it is here, it came with the flock, as I have the traps closed and catch whatever bird comes late to see which ones are doing that.

We are still out 3 birds from todays toss. One just came home at 7m (J. St Clairs ARPU-73579). We were out four until this one came in.

I do not know yet which three birds are missing from todays toss.

I am going to let the birds rest until Monday. Then they are going again to the same location they were tossed from today and yesterday. I don't want our birds getting mixed in with other peoples birds. Everybody and their brother trains on weekends. Plus, the Cincinnati combine races old and young birds this weekend. They kind of cross my path. Not really, but close.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Thanks for all of the Above Beyond Duty you have performed over your lifetime but especially the 2012 classic!!!! 1717 is out of my imports that I got from my club Auction yep Bert Ostlander(may he get well soon) pigeon. I am in a dilemma my yountgbird section have the pox thank god my dixie birds are not effected but I dont know if I fly young birds any advice just PM me. keep us posted and God Bless.


----------



## rackerman

Walt, how many of the other birds are starting to molt?? All my birds are in various stages.

Do you know when you are suppose to get your antennas??

Thanks for the updates!!


----------



## drifter

I hope it's sooner rather than later, I know my birds are probably bringing up the rear but it would be more interesting to know exactly when and where they stand in relation to the other birds.


----------



## conditionfreak

Got the additional attennae today.

About one third of the birds are molting on the head and neck, pretty hard. Most of the birds are molting on the wing at about the 7th flight.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Can't remember, did you pull the 9th and 10th?


----------



## conditionfreak

Yes, on the birds received early. The later received birds were not cut and pulled. It will be interesting to assess how that works out. I need to go through them, separate those that were cut and pulled from those that were not, and see how that worked out.


----------



## conditionfreak

Foys-29603 just came home from Fridays training toss. So did one of my birds that is not entered into the PT Event.

I had intentions of training tomorrow (Monday) morning, but they are predicting rain. So perhaps I can toss them Tuesday.


----------



## conditionfreak

The following list of birds are still in the competition. If your bird is not on this list, then it is missing in action. I apologize for all of the lost birds. I have tried my best, but it seems that I am having a worse than usual year. Perhaps it is because of the varying ages of the birds entered, or the "K Factor", or whatever. Perhaps it is just me. Whatever it is. It is.

If you do not know what the band numbers are for your entries, just send me a PM and I will let you know.

Many of the birds are doing quite well, but many are just barely hanging in there. They are always released on training tosses together. In past years, I train by tossing the young birds in groups of three. But training birds that belong to someone other than myself has me letting them all go together. Tossing in threes will come later, but tossing them all together lets me know how they stack up against each other, and tossing in small groups takes time. Which could affect how hot it is by the time the last birds are tossed.

Here are the birds till in the competition. It is always possible that a missing bird could come home at any time. Some may be in someone elses loft and they don't even know they have a strange bird in their loft.

Training tosses from now on will be recorded by electronic clocking and that will tell y'all more accurately what your bird/s are doing. Because the blue bars and blue checks are hard to tell apart by visually watching them return home, I haven't really been able to report their returns accuratly.

I am still debating whether or not to race the first race of the year, on Sept. 2nd. I might skip that one. The second week is the same distance as the first week, and I am not satisfied with the performance of the birds as a group. Although several are doing very well. What I realy do not want to happen is to participate in a race and lose a bunch of birds all at once. Just like the last two years of the PT Classic, it seems it becomes a matter of "survival" more than speed.

With some of the birds having heavy head and neck molts, I may have to hold some birds back from various races, but probably not from training tosses. I have to make judgement calls on each "event".

BIRDS STILL IN THE HUNT.

AU-2012-NEPLS-1802, dark blue check
AU-2012-NEPLS-1805, blue bar
IF-2012-TRC-710, grizzle ?
IF-2012-TRC-711, blue bar
AU-2012-FOYS-29602, blue check
AU-2012-FOYS-29603, blue check
AU-2012-NCI-188, blue bar
AU-2012-NCI-189, blue bar
AU-2012-FOYS-24575, blue bar
AU-2012-FOYS-24579, blue bar
AU-2012-OGN-3337, BC w/flt splash
AU-2012-OGN-3339, blue bar
AU-2012-OGN-3904, blue bar
AU-2012-COV-12244, Blue w/flt choc bar splash
AU-2012-COV-12245, Blue w/flt choc bar splash
AU-2012-FOYS-2521, blue bar
AU-2012-FOYS-2523, blue check
AU-2012-OCALA-580, blue bar
AU-2012-CIRPC-0091, grizzle
AU-2012-MTZ-2519, blue check
AU-2012-MTZ-2522, blue bar
AU-2012-NEPLS-4745, blue check
AU-2012-NEPLS-5502, blue check
AU-2012-NEPLS-5503, blue check
AU-2012-ZEPPELIN-5, blue bar
AU-2012-ZEPPELIN-6, blue bar
AU-2012-KASTLE-20, dark blue check
AU-2012-MTP-2425, blue check w/flt splash
AU-2012-MTP-2049, blue bar w/flt splash
AU-2012-NA-1717, blue bar
AU-2012-ARPU-38391, blue check w/flt splash
AU-2012-ARPU-12399, blue check
AU-2012-ARPU-73579, blue bar
AU-2012-ARPU-73580, blue bar
AU-2012-JAX-5223, blue check w/flt splash
AU-2012-JEDDS-7386, blue bar
AU-2012-JEDDS-7387, blue bar
AU-2012-AVC-1203, blue bar
AU-2012-AVC-1205, blue bar
AU-2012-NEPLS-1807, grizzle
AU-2012-NEPLS-1808, silver ?
AU-2012-LNC-12144, silver
AU-2012-LNC-12145, silver
AU-2012-FOYS-1308, red check
AU-2012-COV-12283, blue bar splash
NPA-2012-BL-3997, blue check
AU-2012-WOWPC-8224, blue check w/flt


----------



## Timber

Thanks for the updated list.....


----------



## drifter

I hope you do skip the race on Sept. 2nd. I don't see any advantage to it, but that's only my opinion.


----------



## Matt M

Thanks for the update Walt. Glad to see both MTZ birds are hanging in there. It sounds like the birds have been 70 a couple times and would have one more long one this week so they should easily be able to do your 100 distance in that first race. However, it didn't sound like most of the birds were coming in like gangbusters from 70 and when they get mixed with birds from all over at a slightly longer distance there probably will be a good percentage of tired birds following the flock and may end up somewhere else so straggle in over the next day or two. However you choose it I'm OK with you sending mine because the nestmates have already raced 150 and 180 out here so those 2 siblings you have should be fine, but understand if you want to train an extra week... You're the boss and I know you have the best interest as high priority so whatever happens happens. Don't sweat it too much either way, go with the gut and I'm fine with it.


----------



## ssyyb2

My grandpa always said if they don't home they are just a pigeon and not worth feeding!


----------



## Crazy Pete

I agree with Matt M send them if you want if they don't make it thier parents will be pumpers next year not breeders. I hate to lose a bird, but I do not baby them.
Dave


----------



## gogo10131

Thanks for the update, glad to know both my birds are still there


----------



## Ashby Loft

Thanks for all the efforts!

I say fly 'em


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Don't do anything you aren't comfortable with.


----------



## drifter

Meanwhile back here at the ranch I'm thinking, what if no birds returned from the 300 mile race.


----------



## conditionfreak

grifter said:


> Meanwhile back here at the ranch I'm thinking, what if no birds returned from the 300 mile race.


Some will return for sure. Whoop Azz, Little Girl, #91, or my own 12283 will surely return. A few others also.

They just might not do it quickly. 

Imagine the excitement, suspense and fun, a four day "race, wait and hope" event would be.


----------



## Crazy Pete

grifter said:


> Meanwhile back here at the ranch I'm thinking, what if no birds returned from the 300 mile race.


That would terrible I would have to buy my own icecream, rocky road


----------



## hillfamilyloft

My thoughts on sending them to the first race: How long is it? If it is 100 miles, the guys in our club send the from 60-80 miles twice a week and then send them on the 100s. They should make it from 100. I would send them and use it as a training toss and save the gas. I would hold back those with bad molting issues. If they have done 60 they should be able to do 100. I would not baby them on our account. If there is one bird left over at the 300 that bird wins. A good 100 should take them 2 hours on the wing. They should be able to fly 2 hours. Also if they are ready send them, they might have molt or wing issues next week and not make it to the station.


----------



## drifter

If some of these 300 mile returnees have to spend the night in a tree or in a farmers out building they may get waylaid by a **** or an owl.It's a dangerous world for a pigeon.


----------



## loonecho

I have no concerns about my NEPLS 1800 series birds making it home. Some of their later siblings made it home from 120 miles last week and that was with only 3 training tosses leading up to it. 5 miles, 15 miles and 35 miles. But you are in charge and I trust your judgement. As Becky said, don't do anything that makes you uncomfortable.

Jim


----------



## Matt M

Sounds like a majority that have spoken up are saying "Go for it" in regards to sending them to the race this weekend... So at least some of us say send them for us so you'd have something to race.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

The molt will always be an issue with young birds unless you manipulate it. If our goal is to get to the 300, I would hold back those with bad molting issues or missing key flights (up for debate which ones are key). For those that look in good shape race them. Eliminate the fancier errors the best you can, but at the same time send the healthy birds to the race. If they come in two days late, hold them out for the next race. I predict we will loose a large number of the birds, but that is pigeon racing. Just loose them for the right reasons, the bird could not cut it. Not that a bird was sent when not ready to go. You also don't know if at 70 miles they bolt home beating you, then wander around the neighborhood for another hour. Feed is important on the shorter sprint races. They need to be hungry, but not too hungry on light feed, and bolt home and trap. To me 70 miles, even 100 miles is hard to assess the birds. The winner of the 100 usually has a better loft position and better feeding methods than anything else. Full wing also helps. I know I am ready to race. Not racing out of my loft, I am deprived.


----------



## Kastle Loft

It looks like weather may decide for us. Hurricane Isaac may have made its way to Kentucky by the weekend in the form of rain. Our club, which is only 100 miles or so south of Walt, has all but called off this weekend's race. Of course things could change and it be a beautiful weekend! Our club will decide Friday.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Take a *VOTE*


----------



## Kastle Loft

HmoobH8wj said:


> Take a *VOTE*


I don't think this would work as a democracy. Walt will do what needs to be done for the safety and success of the birds - I have no doubt of that. Additionally, any vote would be uninformed. We don't have nearly the information that Walt has.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nothing really to vote on, we put in our 2 cents, now its up to Walt.
Dave


----------



## HmoobH8wj

i was just saying... no hard time ppls


----------



## rackerman

*I agree with Becky!*


MaryOfExeter said:


> Don't do anything you aren't comfortable with.


----------



## conditionfreak

Kastle Loft said:


> It looks like weather may decide for us. Hurricane Isaac may have made its way to Kentucky by the weekend in the form of rain. Our club, which is only 100 miles or so south of Walt, has all but called off this weekend's race. Of course things could change and it be a beautiful weekend! Our club will decide Friday.


The first race is on a Sunday. Rain is forcast for that day. Our combine is going to make the call on Friday, as I understand it.

I expect the race will be cancelled, or postponed. I am probably not going to participate in it, in any event. They just ain't ready, in my opinion. Some are for sure. But some are not. I am trying to keep and treat them as close as possible, equally. That is the fair way to find the champion. Of course, some decisions about individual birds will have to be made along the way.

I am tossing the birds tomorrow morning. I didn't do it today due to other commitments. A distant relation died and his funeral was today. I went to it, and did a white dove release for him. I had never met him before, but his son is my cousin. The deceased was 80 years old and had been a POW in the Army during the Korean War. His name was Edward Beck. May he rest in peace.

So, bottom line is I didn't toss the birds today.

They are being tossed tomorrow morning, in company with another flyers birds again. Going the 60 miles again.

I forgot to mention that on last Fridays training toss, 29603 and one of my personal birds that was not entered into the PT event, came home a couple of days late, and both were missing their electronic bands.

I guess someone needed those $2.50 per bands, more than I did. At least they let the birds go after they "took" my electronic bands.


----------



## drifter

Do you have replacement electronic bands, 29603 is one of my birds.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

It is sad that some people in this sport stoop to such a low level! On a happy note, I have a little sister to my PT race entry (the one with the neck issue) she took 1st club and 13th combine out of almost 500 birds over the weekend!!!


----------



## conditionfreak

I tossed the birds this morning, approximately 60 miles. Give or take a couple. I tossed them in the company of another flyer that lives three miles shorter than me. He had a lot more birds than "we" did. I did not get the birds up as early as I had wanted to, but with a broken foot and having to set up the clocking system for the first time this season, it was tedious. I did get up at 5:30 am (anyone feel sorry for me? Don't worry, I just took a nap). Plus, when I showed up to pick up the other flyer (he is 75 or 76 years old), he did not have his birds caught up and basketed yet. I move faster than he does, even with a broken foot.  So....
The birds were released at 9:am. Depending if my vehicle clock is accurate. Doesn't really matter though, at this point.

It is now almost 5m and there are still many birds not home yet. It was a beautiful morning and not too hot when they were released. But it got warm quick and it is now about 95 degrees or so.

I sure hope the rest of the birds make it home before nightfall. It is obvious that a lot of the first birds home, arrived about the same time. FOYS-2521 clocked first. I expect the rest of the missing birds to eventually make it home. Let's hope.

Here is what has clocked in thus far. "PTC" means "Pigeon Talk Classic". I have a few birds of my own, that are not entered into this competition. I think Stump Toe Joe finally came with the first wave of birds. Finally.
I did not toss FOYS-29603, nor my COV-12287 (not in the PTC), because both appeared very tired and came home days late from last toss. They came home missing their electronic bands. I have plenty of spare electronic bands. Maybe 70 or so.

C'mon stragglers. Get home!

FOYS-2521 10:31:30
MTP-2425 10:31:42
COV-12280 10:31:43 not in PTC
NEPLS-1808 10:31:44
AVC-1205 10:31:47
NEPLS-4745 10:31:48
JEDDS-7386 10:31:52
ARPU-38391 10:31:56
CIRPC-0091 10:31:59
MTZ-2522 10:32:03
OGN-3904 10:32:08
COV-12284 10:32:11 not in PTC
JAX-5223 10:32:17
COV-12293 10:32:21
LNC-12145 10:32:34
FOYS-2523 10:32:45
ARPU-73579 10:33:10
NEPLS:5503 10:33:31
OGN-3339 10:33:38
NEPLS-5502 10:33:44
MTZ-2519 10:33:49
FOYS-24579 10:33:59
WOWPC-8224 10:34:05
COV-12290 10:34:14 not in PTC
TRC-710 10:34:18
OGN-3337 10:34:29
COV-12245 10:34:30
NCI-188 10:40:30
NA-1717 10:49:39
AVC-1203 10:49:59
KASTLE-20 10:50:14
TRC-711 10:52:25
COV-12283 13:52:25 (my only remaining entry) 
FOYS-1308 16:35:25
COV-12244 18:28:10
OCALA-580 19:53:23
ZEPPELIN-6 next morning
KASTLE-22 next morning
ARPU-12399 next morning


----------



## conditionfreak

SouthTown Racers said:


> It is sad that some people in this sport stoop to such a low level! On a happy note, I have a little sister to my PT race entry (the one with the neck issue) she took 1st club and 13th combine out of almost 500 birds over the weekend!!!


Congratulations on a very good showing by your bird. 1/13 is an excellent showing against 500 birds.

I think you should consider hosting next years PT Classic.  You obviously know what you are doing with these winged warriors.


----------



## rackerman

*Thanks Walt for the update!! I wish I knew what is wrong with Halley Comet??????

YOUR DOING A GREAT JOB!!!!


*


conditionfreak said:


> Congratulations on a very good showing by your bird. 1/13 is an excellent showing against 500 birds.
> 
> I think you should consider hosting next years PT Classic.  You obviously know what you are doing with these winged warriors.


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. Not sure what a "DONIG A GERAT" is, but sounds like me. Ha Ha (I know what you meant. Just having a little fun). 

I believe the problem with Halleys Comet is two fold. (1) He was one of the last birds I was sent. (2) Me.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Looks like about 30 are ready to race. Looks like those pretty much dropped together. 40mph is not that bad. They may have been joy riding.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I also think you are donig a gerat job the rest of the birds are probly at your friends loft and will be home when he turns them out in the morning, if not well thats racing.
Dave


----------



## HmoobH8wj

COV-12244 18:28:10

was the last one to close up the list for tonight? or there still more?.......


----------



## rackerman

*At least he is still coming home, I'm happy about that!! I hope he starts doing better before the BIG race!!! I wonder what the heck he is doing with all that flying time??? He must be pretty strong.*


conditionfreak said:


> I tossed the birds this morning, approximately 60 miles. Give or take a couple. I tossed them in the company of another flyer that lives three miles shorter than me. He had a lot more birds than "we" did. I did not get the birds up as early as I had wanted to, but with a broken foot and having to set up the clocking system for the first time this season, it was tedious. I did get up at 5:30 am (anyone feel sorry for me? Don't worry, I just took a nap). Plus, when I showed up to pick up the other flyer (he is 75 or 76 years old), he did not have his birds caught up and basketed yet. I move faster than he does, even with a broken foot.  So....
> The birds were released at 9:am. Depending if my vehicle clock is accurate. Doesn't really matter though, at this point.
> 
> It is now almost 5m and there are still many birds not home yet. It was a beautiful morning and not too hot when they were released. But it got warm quick and it is now about 95 degrees or so.
> 
> I sure hope the rest of the birds make it home before nightfall. It is obvious that a lot of the first birds home, arrived about the same time. FOYS-2521 clocked first. I am praying for the rest. Especially Halleys Comet. That bird I like (because I own his grandfather), but he worries me. Always comes very late. I am also looking out for NPA-3997. That is another bird that worries me. I expect the rest of the missing birds to eventually make it home. Let's hope.
> 
> Here is what has clocked in thus far. "PTC" means "Pigeon Talk Classic". I have a few birds of my own, that are not entered into this competition. I think Stump Toe Joe finally came with the first wave of birds. Finally.
> I did not toss FOYS-29603, nor my COV-12287 (not in the PTC), because both appeared very tired and came home days late from last toss. They came home missing their electronic bands. I have plenty of spare electronic bands. Maybe 70 or so.
> 
> C'mon stragglers. Get home!
> 
> FOYS-2521 10:31:30
> MTP-2425 10:31:42
> COV-12280 10:31:43 not in PTC
> NEPLS-1808 10:31:44
> AVC-1205 10:31:47
> NEPLS-4745 10:31:48
> JEDDS-7386 10:31:52
> ARPU-38391 10:31:56
> CIRPC-0091 10:31:59
> MTZ-2522 10:32:03
> OGN-3904 10:32:08
> COV-12284 10:32:11 not in PTC
> JAX-5223 10:32:17
> COV-12293 10:32:21
> LNC-12145 10:32:34
> FOYS-2523 10:32:45
> ARPU-73579 10:33:10
> NEPLS:5503 10:33:31
> OGN-3339 10:33:38
> NEPLS-5502 10:33:44
> MTZ-2519 10:33:49
> FOYS-24579 10:33:59
> WOWPC-8224 10:34:05
> COV-12290 10:34:14 not in PTC
> TRC-710 10:34:18
> OGN-3337 10:34:29
> COV-12245 10:34:30
> NCI-188 10:40:30
> NA-1717 10:49:39
> AVC-1203 10:49:59
> KASTLE-20 10:50:14
> TRC-711 10:52:25
> COV-12283 13:52:25 (my only remaining entry)
> FOYS-1308 16:35:25
> COV-12244 18:28:10
> 
> EDIT: Halleys Comet came home at last. He is FOYS-1308. Clocked in at 16:35:25. I added him to the above list.


----------



## drifter

Looks as if my Foys 29602 was a no show, things are not looking good for my team.


----------



## conditionfreak

OCALA-580 clocked at 7:53 last night. Just before dark.

This morning, the following birds came in:

ZEPPELIN-6
KASTLE-22
ARPU-12399

Hopefully more birds will make it home today.


----------



## conditionfreak

I have read some other threads on this site, that are indicating massive losses of young birds for unknown reasons. One is labeled something like "Bermuda Triangle" or something similar to that.

The talk around here is also that a lot of birds are being lost in training. I don't know if there is "something" going on in regards to cell phone towers, the K-factor, or something else. But some flyers are doing just fine and some are not. I do know that scientists are saying that there is more solar flare activity this year, than in the past 3,000 years.

On a different note. I want to caution everyone that, even though there has been some discussion on the news about the West Nile Virus hitting some areas. They are not reporting actually how bad it is really getting.

For instance: in the state of Ohio, testing of 156,000 caught mosquitos revealed that 142 of them carried the disease. There are billions of mosquitos in Ohio alone. There have been 21 cases of West Nile Virus reported in Ohio this summer, thus far. Additionally, encephalitis from mosquito contact is on the rise.

WNV can kill, especially the very young, the sick and the elderly. It is growing, and is worse than it was in 2002 when the disease was first introduced in this country, and there was a small panic.

Get rid of standing water on your properties, and make sure your kids and yourself wear mosquito repellant. I don't persoanlly like the stuff on my skin. But the alternative is not good.

I do not know if such diseases can infect pigeons, or other livestock or not. I know it has infected horses, therefore I would assume it can infect just about any living thing.

Consider yourself warned, more than the rest of the public. I have this info from a reliable source. They government does not want to alarm (and therefore hurt certain businesses) of this growing problem.

I suspect many of us will be seeing our communities sprayed for mosquito problems, in the near future. Ohio is not exactly a southern location, so if it is here, it is in most locals, I would assume. My obtained info is only about Ohio.

For what it is worth.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thanks for the info, I saw a few articles about WNV that is quite alarming. If you have any old tires in your yard drill holes in them and dump all water when found, even if it is in your neibors land. Safty first.
Dave


----------



## Timber

_*OCALA-580 clocked at 7:53 last night. Just before dark.*_

Well come'on in OCALA-580, we left the light on for ya.......LOL 

Thanks Walt!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Well that's just "great". Mosquitos eat me like I'm candy. Guess it's time to treat the pond, or what's left of it after this drought.


----------



## rpalmer

conditionfreak said:


> I do know that scientists are saying that there is more solar flare activity this year, than in the past 3,000 years.


Don't take this personally... But this is ridiculous! I can tell you that as a Ham radio operator for the last 20 years I have followed the sun's activity because it directly affects radio wave propagation. Now some could say that that is just my opinion. Another way to look at this sort of statement is to ask who was keeping records of the sun's activity starting 3000 years ago. See the problem??

Losses are a management problem!


----------



## TylerBro

nope im going with a freak of nature that i lost 15 birds in one training toss ... most came home a week later tho ha ha


----------



## Josepe

Good many losses here last week also.Nine different flyers from different clubs in the combine sent a total of 200 birds between them.Seven of them got O back and two of them(both Top Flyers)got One each back out of 15 and 30 sent by each.I think more people better start beleiving in the Solar Storms and K Factor.I know the K Factor was high here last week at release time.On a good note one of the flyers in my club sent 15 and got 5 back and won the Club.Two of those birds I bred and gave him to fly.
They only clocked 65th and 66th out of 571 birds.But atleast they were Home and In The Clock.And not at the bottom of the sheet..
Good Luck To All In the PT Race! Look out for Randy and Ace's birds!.

K-Factor:
http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/alerts/k-index.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter

When people who have had success with the same birds doing the same things, and have a horrible year of losses out of nowhere, it makes you think. I lost about half of my birds earlier in the year from a short toss they'd been to before. Oh well. Since then I have only lost a few, usually the missing come back the next day or so.

All year hawks have not been that bad for me. Could just be the luck of letting them out at the right time. Or it could be the hawks were content snacking on the chickens up the street. Don't know. But they, or "it" (not sure if same bird or not) decided to give my birds a fit this week. Tuesday they got hit after I had just sat down on a bench only yards away. He dropped to the ground and couldn't keep a hold on the pigeon, of course by then I was coming his way. The bird is fine, just missing feathers on his sides. Then today a hawk hit 3 times - wouldn't let them land! They'd come down and he'd scatter them again. I don't think he got anything. He had also tried to kill one of the neighbor's chickens in between attacks on my birds. As evident by that bloody murder scream chickens make when they have been caught by a predator. I don't think he succeeded there either as the neighbor came out and chased it off.


----------



## conditionfreak

rpalmer said:


> Don't take this personally... But this is ridiculous! I can tell you that as a Ham radio operator for the last 20 years I have followed the sun's activity because it directly affects radio wave propagation. Now some could say that that is just my opinion. Another way to look at this sort of statement is to ask who was keeping records of the sun's activity starting 3000 years ago. See the problem??
> 
> Losses are a management problem!


So....if your birds get taken by predators while in flight, it is a "management problem"? If your birds get shot by hunters, it is a "management problem"? If some of your birds just don't "have it", when it comes to the homing instinct, it is a "management problem"? If some of your birds hit wires while racing, it is a "management problem"?

Don't take it personally, but that is a rediculous statement. I would agree that heavy losses "might" be because of a management problem. But then you would have to explain how long time, great flyers, can and do lose massive amounts of birds at certain times.

I too have had a vested interest in the sun for over 59 years. As a matter of fact, I have looked at it every day for those 59+ years.

There are many things that scientists "know", that occured when no one was around to record the facts personally.

I could name thousands I guess. But let's just start with the Big Bang, Ice Age, Tyrannosaurus Rex, and the demise of the dinosaurs due to meteor damage. How do scientists know that the horse originated from one celled life, over millions of years? Did someone personally see that happen?

I am not an expert on solar flare activity, nor a scientist. But I read a lot. There is a whole religion based on extreme solar flare activity occuring this year. Look it up. Start with the word "rosicrucian" or visit this web site, about the "Georgia Guidestones".

"http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_Guidestones

This religion is based on the historical fact that record solar flare activity 3,000 years ago established the world as we know it. And that record new solar flare activity this year, will establish a new world from this year forward.

Surprising how many religions and beliefs put so much emphasis on the year 2012. From the Mayas to the Rosicrucians.

I'm not saying I believe nor subscribe to any of this (I have no religious beliefs, and respect all of them). But it is interesting stuff to ponder.

I have said before and I now reinterate. I do not know why losses are huge during some years, and not during other years. But I am convinced it is not "always" management problems.

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/04/2012storms/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...2-Largest-solar-flare-5-years-hits-Earth.html


----------



## conditionfreak

The first young bird race of the season was scheduled for this Sunday. It has been cancelled (or postponed), due to an expectation of heavy rain. As I understand it, Ohio is going to get about 6 inches of rain this weekend.

So, we have an extra week of training. I am glad about that. 

I believe another bird came home today. If my count is correct. But I did not have the clock set up and therefore do not know yet which bird is might be.


----------



## bbcdon

conditionfreak said:


> The first young bird race of the season was scheduled for this Sunday. It has been cancelled (or postponed), due to an expectation of heavy rain. As I understand it, Ohio is going to get about 6 inches of rain this weekend.
> 
> So, we have an extra week of training. I am glad about that.
> 
> I believe another bird came home today. If my count is correct. But I did not have the clock set up and therefore do not know yet which bird is might be.


Thank you for all of your efforts. Don't ever think that we as a whole do not appreciate it.


----------



## Crazy Pete

bbcdon said:


> Thank you for all of your efforts. Don't ever think that we as a whole do not appreciate it.


AGREE we do appreciate every thing you do for our birds.
Dave


----------



## rackerman

*AGREE TOO! THANKS WALT*


Crazy Pete said:


> AGREE we do appreciate every thing you do for our birds.
> Dave


----------



## rpalmer

conditionfreak said:


> So....if your birds get taken by predators while in flight, it is a "management problem"? If your birds get shot by hunters, it is a "management problem"? If some of your birds just don't "have it", when it comes to the homing instinct, it is a "management problem"? If some of your birds hit wires while racing, it is a "management problem"?
> 
> Don't take it personally, but that is a ridiculous statement. I would agree that heavy losses "might" be because of a management problem. But then you would have to explain how long time, great flyers, can and do lose massive amounts of birds at certain times.
> 
> I too have had a vested interest in the sun for over 59 years.  As a matter of fact, I have looked at it every day for those 59+ years.
> 
> There are many things that scientists "know", that occured when no one was around to record the facts personally.
> 
> I could name thousands I guess. But let's just start with the Big Bang, Ice Age, Tyrannosaurus Rex, and the demise of the dinosaurs due to meteor damage. How do scientists know that the horse originated from one celled life, over millions of years? Did someone personally see that happen?
> 
> I am not an expert on solar flare activity, nor a scientist. But I read a lot. There is a whole religion based on extreme solar flare activity occuring this year. Look it up. Start with the word "rosicrucian" or visit this web site, about the "Georgia Guidestones".
> 
> "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_Guidestones
> 
> This religion is based on the historical fact that record solar flare activity 3,000 years ago established the world as we know it. And that record new solar flare activity this year, will establish a new world from this year forward.
> 
> Surprising how many religions and beliefs put so much emphasis on the year 2012. From the Mayas to the Rosicrucians.
> 
> I'm not saying I believe nor subscribe to any of this (I have no religious beliefs, and respect all of them). But it is interesting stuff to ponder.
> 
> I have said before and I now reinterate. I do not know why losses are huge during some years, and not during other years. But I am convinced it is not "always" management problems.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/04/2012storms/
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...2-Largest-solar-flare-5-years-hits-Earth.html



I don't think you were referring to a bird here and there lost to predators and I did not either. Also your other examples refer to a record written in fossils, geology, ice cores, space probes, ect. None of this has anything to do with the sun's CME's. 

I am only trying to correct wrong information from your source(s). There is no way man felt or saw any affects from a CME. Believe what you want. I guess some need to look anyplace except in the mirror for why they suffer high losses. Take care


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. Thanks very much for the "put down".

I see you did not enter this event. Smart move on your part. Because I surely would have lost your birds. Heck, I'm losing "good" birds. Imagine what would have happened with "your" birds.

You have a very nice day. Enjoy the sun.

P.S. All human life does have the same value from the start. Many just make bad decisions with their freedom of choice. To use your own "requirements of proof". Who has "observed" anything other than earth life? Who has observed heaven or hell?

You can't have it both ways. Sorry.


----------



## rpalmer

conditionfreak said:


> Ha Ha. Thanks very much for the "put down".
> 
> I see you did not enter this event. Smart move on your part. Because I surely would have lost your birds. Heck, I'm losing "good" birds. Imagine what would have happened with "your" birds.
> 
> You have a very nice day. Enjoy the sun.
> 
> P.S. All human life does have the same value from the start. Many just make bad decisions with their freedom of choice. To use your own "requirements of proof". Who has "observed" anything other than earth life? Who has observed heaven or hell?
> 
> You can't have it both ways. Sorry.


It was not a put down. I have not followed this thread and have no idea of any losses for the PTC. I simply saw a statement of purported fact that was a lie and felt compelled to speak up for those that really want to learn and do better.

I am not entered in this race for two reasons. First and foremost is the fact that all the space was taken before there was notice of who would be hosting it. Would you enter your birds in a race with out knowing who was going to handle them? Not me. So there was either confidential information exchanged before the official announcement or the entries did not care who handled the birds. There could be other reasons that I just can't manage I guess. 

Take care.


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, it was a put down. Pure and simple..

I do find it interesting though, that your "opinion" about solar flare activity is now considered fact. Where my statement about solar flare activity is now considered a "lie". Even though I offered several web sites and such, that show my opinion is more accurate than yours.

Additionally, my hosting of this event was posted on this web site for several months prior to "sign up". The first page of this thread is dated October 2011, and accepted "alternate" or "stand by" entrants that wanted to participate. Nothing was done via PM or behind closed doors. Birds were sent in 2012. Many backed out and mnore were accepted. Sign ups were over several months. In fact, I actually offered to host this event, 2 1/2years ago.

Again, you are wrong. But I won't use the word "lie", as you did. Nor will I insult you by saying that birds you lost were your faults at management. As you did to me.

But maybe you have never lost a bird. But if you race pigeons, you have lost pigeons. That is a fact that I can state with confidence, without ever having actually witnessed it.

You do know that 3,000 years ago, that Jesus and many other wise people lived, and recorded events? That people back then were just as intelligent as we are today. They just had not advanced to our level of technology yet. But they did build the pyramids and the "first computer". They did invent the light bulb, the battery, the boat, and plumbing.

3,000 years ago.

But don't take my word for it. Do the research yourself.

One last point I want to make. I have stated over and over in this thread, that I am the problem with my loss of entered birds. I have made that statement at least a dozen times. I also cautioned all, prior to accepting any birds, that I am just an average flyer. I am not an all-american flyer or even a good flyer. Just average. But I did win one combine race and seven club races this past old bird season. Having participated in only 9 races. But it was one of my better performances, I admit.

Now, go and have that nice day I mentioned previously. Because the world may end on December 22nd or this year, due to extreme solar flare activity.  (well, ya never know)  (a joke, in case you didn't recognize it)

You and I are interrupting this thread in a pissing contest, and I am not sure why. I am done with it, so take your parting shot and, again, have a nice day.


----------



## Xueoo

Any more birds make it back? Hope your foot is better. My left wrist has been swollen all week and I can't imagine having to get around with a broken foot chasing after birds.


----------



## Kastle Loft

rpalmer said:


> It was not a put down. I have not followed this thread and have no idea of any losses for the PTC. I simply saw a statement of purported fact that was a lie and felt compelled to speak up for those that really want to learn and do better.
> 
> I am not entered in this race for two reasons. First and foremost is the fact that all the space was taken before there was notice of who would be hosting it. Would you enter your birds in a race with out knowing who was going to handle them? Not me. So there was either confidential information exchanged before the official announcement or the entries did not care who handled the birds. There could be other reasons that I just can't manage I guess.
> 
> Take care.


You wanna host the 2013 PT Classic? Haha.  
I know I don't. It's too hot in here.


----------



## Josepe

Walt,
You're doing a good job.You have no control over any losses,as most of us don't.You're doing Alot better then last year's handler for sure. I beleive we can see what 59 years of studying the sun has done for palmer.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Not to put any one down, but a lot of the people that sent birds are in thier first year or two of having birds and really don't know if they have good birds or not. I didn't send my best, I sent first time mating that I think should do ok.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

rpalmer has a right to his opinion. As do I. I harbor no hard feelings. For all I know, he may be right about the "management" being the problem. In fact, he probably is.

But it is what it is. I can't wait to see what happens with next years PT Classic, so I can really ascertain how well or how badly I have done. I thought flapdoodle did an outstanding job the first year, but admittedly did slack off a bit in the second year. He would be the first one to say that. He still got it done though, and he is the one who instituted this event. All by himself, with nothing in it for him. I applaud him for that, as it is a great way to see how your birds fair against competition from all over the country, without having to spend a lot of money.

Let's have some fun.

It was rather nice seeing actual clocking results last week. I should be able to get two or three more of those in before the first race. But rain is a-comin' next week. I want to get the birds out to 75 miles if practicle, this coming week.


----------



## conditionfreak

While I was on this stupid computer, I had the birds out loft flying and taking a bath. I went outside and did not see any birds. I immediately knew something was wrong. I checked inside the lofts and there were 34 birds in them. There were two birds underneath the lofts.

So I knew that we had a hawk hit. Many birds are missing, but should come home in the next hour or so. But we might be missing one. 

I should have been out there babysitting. My bad.


----------



## ssyyb2

Starting to sound like rpalmer is the reason for the bird losses this year


----------



## conditionfreak

Halleys Comet is missing, but I expect him back. I have one of my personal young white birds missing also. I would expect that if a hawk got a bird, it will be my white one. 

There are several other birds still unaccounted for. A count after dark will tell the tale, I guess.

Darn hawks.


----------



## conditionfreak

Halleys Comet is back in the loft. So is my missing white bird.

I hope when I count them all after dark, none are missing. Maybe we got lucky.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Not to get too far off the topic of the PT classic, but here is my theory on losses.

I think we can all agree that our birds use the earth's electromagnetic field to a large degree (although perhaps not exclusively). I assume that my county/city/neighborhood has a distinct electromagnetic signature that the birds are targeting.

Water is a conductor, yes? And what exactly have we been lacking all over this country, this year especially? 

Rain.

My thought is that as the ground gets drier and drier then it also becomes less conductive. I've personally noticed that I have poor returns during periods of drought. I've also many times had lost birds come home the next morning after a good heavy rain storm. It's almost predictable. 

It could also explain why some people could have a tougher time than others as rain, groundwater and water tables can vary over short distances of terrain (your club-mate some miles away could have differing levels of moisture in his property for various reasons).

I'm not completely sold on the solar-flares-as-a-cause-for-losses bandwagon. I remember the same discussions last year about heavy and unexplained losses - but last year was one of the quietest for solar activity.

Just sayin. I got no science behind it.


----------



## conditionfreak

I too have noticed that often, missing birds show up after a good rain. But I have always just attributed that to the passage of time.

As I feared, one of our birds is missing. I assume a hawk got it. But maybe it just panicked and flew far away. We shall see in the morning.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I am not sure that drought theory works for us around here. We get about 6 inches of rain a year on a good year. It is always bone dry. Maybe in these parts they just use the terrain to find their way. I think they would not know what to do if it was raining. 
My thoughts are, until we find out what really makes these birds tick, everything about losses is speculation. I think more than not, most are weak in health assessment of the birds. Many send unhealthy birds that will not make it back. Just look at the bottom of the shipping crate after the birds are released. Not always good. There are stories that some even send sick birds to sabotage the other fliers. Also knowing the molt and whether the birds are ready to fly also accounts for many losses. The old timers keep a lot of secrets from the new bees a shipping. Cliff who was flying my birds was checking in birds one day and handing birds one of the old timer race secretaries. After the birds were loaded he told Cliff that two of the bird would not make it home. When Cliff asked him why he would not tell him. Sure enough we lost two birds on that race.


----------



## mtripOH

I can personally attest to the fact that Walt is doing a great job. We got to visit him personally and got to inspect his lofts first hand. I was very impressed with his set up and his knowledge. I know that he takes any loss of any of the entered pigeons personally. He has a lot riding on his shoulders. Walt, keep on doing what you are doing. You are doing a super job! I for one know that I am not cut out to undertake such a huge obligation!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

mtripOH said:


> I can personally attest to the fact that Walt is doing a great job. We got to visit him personally and got to inspect his lofts first hand. I was very impressed with his set up and his knowledge. I know that he takes any loss of any of the entered pigeons personally. He has a lot riding on his shoulders. Walt, keep on doing what you are doing. You are doing a super job! I for one know that I am not cut out to undertake such a huge obligation!


I was no means inferring that Walt is in the group of fliers that has health issues with his birds. My point was very general in that many birds are sent to races and training tosses unhealthy or with lacking wing. This can lead to some of the losses we are seeing. I agree Walt is doing a great job. You are going to loose birds. I also feel that Flap did a good job last year. I think there are some new to the sport that do not know how hard this sport is. Flap flew in one of the hardest courses in the US. Walt is getting them trained out. The last toss 30 birds came in together. I do think the cream will rise to the top. Looking foreword to the race. I think Walt has them ready.


----------



## mtripOH

hillfamilyloft said:


> I was no means inferring that Walt is in the group of fliers that has health issues with his birds. My point was very general in that many birds are sent to races and training tosses unhealthy or with lacking wing. This can lead to some of the losses we are seeing. I agree Walt is doing a great job. You are going to loose birds. I also feel that Flap did a good job last year. I think there are some new to the sport that do not know how hard this sport is. Flap flew in one of the hardest courses in the US. Walt is getting them trained out. The last toss 30 birds came in together. I do think the cream will rise to the top. Looking foreword to the race. I think Walt has them ready.


I was not pointing you your post or anyone elses for that matter. I am sorry if it seemed that way. I am just saying that personally I feel that Walt is doing a great job that is all. As for Flap, I think he did a wonderful job as well. He really had his hands full but he hung in there and got the job done. I really wish that we would have seen a few of his birds in this years race. 
As for the cream raising to the top...the cream we sent has curdled and settled to the bottom.


----------



## conditionfreak

Yes, I am doing a great job. A fantastic job actually.  (ha ha)

Seriously though. As has been mentioned already. Until we know how these homing instincts work, we can only guess why they sometimes do not work.

Most of us believe that this homing "thing", works off of several different methods. The position of the sun. The electromagnetic variations of different locations of the planet. Perhaps even variations of smell in each location. Landmarks, etc.

If one "methods" is lacking, the birds fall back on another method.

But no one knows for sure. If you know for sure, please enlighten me as I am extremely curious.

I know that every year I race, I lose pigeons. Most often it is about 10-15%. This year it is three times that and we haven't even started racing yet. I do blame myself for many of the losses. But not all. I should have not taken birds in such varying age groups. But I wanted to get as many participants as possible. The extreme variance in ages, I beleive, caused many of my problems with losses. I could be wrong, but that is what my gut is telling me. I treated them all the same, and should have marked the later arrivals someohow, and treated them differently that the early arrivals. My bad.

"Stuff happens" in pigeon racing. Just as it does in human sports, horse racing or whatever someone may be involved and invested in. I absolutely hate each and every loss of a bird. Often I decide I can no longer participate in this sport, because of the birds that are "out there" in the wild, trying to survive on their own, and really do not have the neccesary learned skills to do it. As ferals do. Sure, some survive. But some do not.

But when I get to feeling that I can no longer participate in this sport, I convince myself that it is the circle of life. If I was not involved with pigeons, many would still be lost to predators, accidents, poisons, sticky paper traps, hunters, and kids playing with B B guns. It is the circle of life for pigeons.

I am going to take the birds out to 75/80 miles this week. I expect I will lose a few more, as there are some that seem to struggle each time they are tossed. They appear healthy in hand, and have clear eyes, clear mouths, good droppings, and decent feathers. Some have head motl problems. But the birds must get down the road, to win in the club/combine.

This sport is about winning. Make no mistake about it. I am not doing this to just have them come home. I want them to win. Just like my kids. I don't just want them to survive life. I want them to win at life.

I want my cake and I want to eat it too.

When these few birds of ours, get into a large flock of birds that have their sights set on their own homes that are literally 150 further south than "our" birds. It is going to be tough for them to break away and come home. Their natural instinct will be for them to stay with the flock. Which will take them at least 100 miles away from here, before they realize "hey, this isn't my home", and then they will try to find home. They will be tired, thristy and demoralized.

Some will say "screw this" and go into someone elses loft. Some will just get lost. Some will fall into a flock of ferals in a city or farm area.

But the good ones will be in the loft already, flirting and fighting. That is what pigeons do when they are not racing. Eat, krap, flirt, and fight.

I expect to do very well in the club races. But time will tell. In the first race, I look for Cirpc-0091, Whoop Azz, Foys 2521, OGN-3904, or Kastle 20 to come home first. But there are a few more that could rise to the occasion. The MTZ and MTP birds, and a couple of the ARPU birds, such as 38391 or 73579.

But look for 0091 to make it home first. Then Whoop. That is my prediction.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I remember a post from Sky Tex where he said a 3 month old bird could fly 300 miles. My LNC birds are probly the youngest and they are over 3 months old so I don't belive that will be a problem. They should all be able to be trained togeather. 

Now to be 100+ miles short is the real problem, the birds need to break soon after release, I think you need to do some evening tosses I think it makes them come home faster.I was shown this by a man from Tuscon, he goes by the name Cowboy Lorefice, or cowboy bob.

I'm only 30 miles short and used to loose by arould 3 min and after doing the evening tosses I've won some by over 6 min, but you do what you have to do to be able to eat the cake.
Dave


----------



## Lovebirds

Walt,

You're doing a good job. You have no control over any losses.

It not easy handling other peoples birds, as you have the fear of doing something wrong. I experienced what you are going 
through now, few years ago, handling birds in a futility race.  

You can only do the best you can, which, I beleive you are doing. 

Pigeon racing is suppose to be fun 

Are you having Fun Yet …….  
You are being too hard on yourself…. 

Walt, keep on doing what you are doing and you will be just fine.


----------



## conditionfreak

Ceazy Pete: I have been training some evenings, all along. I have done some twice a day training during the shorter tosses.

I have always been told that a bird needs to be 4 months old to race. Race well, I mean.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I don't remember what day mine hatched but they should be closed to 4 months old. Don't worry so much it will make your hair turn gray.lol
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Princess was only 5 months old when she flew 500 miles over the sea to deliver a message. So I say it isn't impossible for a 3 month old to fly 300 miles.


----------



## conditionfreak

Nothing is impossible. But highly improbable or unlikely, would be more appropriate. Just my opinion. 

There are some unhappy campers out there, about the birds I have lost. I have been contacted via private messages about that.

I totally understand, and wish it was not so. My goal and intentions were to not lose any birds until the final race. But alas, it is not the case.

I am sick that I have lost so many. I understand what flapdoodle went through the past two years. During the past two years, I entered a total of 4 birds, and three of those got lost. Good birds out of the best I have to offer. One actually died on the landing board through a freak accident.

I know that some of the birds I have lost this year, were darn good birds. But I can not change what has happened. I tried my best and am still trying my best.

Many flyers can tell you how they have lost birds that had already been 300 miles further than the distance they actually lost their bird/s on. Many can tell you how they sent the best they have to a one loft race, and those incompetent idiots conducting the one loft race, lost their birds and thus, they wasted their money and time.

I have been through that myself. But the fact is, that young racing pigeons are known for being lost. Good ones get lost, along with the bad ones. Great flyers lose great birds, every year. The founding bird of Ludo Claessens, was a bird he found in his yard. Lost by another flyer. It happens.

When I started out with these birds, I started with two lofts, and with the understanding that the age differences of birds being sent to me, would be a problem. Varying ages had to be dealt with differently. So, I put the early received birds in the left loft, and the later received birds in the right loft. I thought it would work out well, as I could train them differently.

But, to be honest, for convenience, I ended up pretty much treating all of the birds the same. Gas cost, and time is precious. So, probably I should have tossed them separately, but I did not. It was just a chore to do them differently. It also became apparent to me that birds were shuffling themselves to the other loft, for their own reasons. A pretty hen, or a better perch. So they intermingled without my consent. Due to weather restrictions and available training days, I could not let one loft open and one loft shut, consistently.

But that is not an excuse that sets well with me. Because I lost younger and older birds equally. I actually have no excuses that really fly well with me, and I am sure, with y'all.

It is what it is.

I appreciate the PM concerns, instead of airing them in public. But we all know. I lost birds. Probably more than I should have. I am truly sorry for those whose hopeful candidates to be the next PTC champion, are no longer in contention. I am continuing to do the best I can with what is left. Some are doing excellent and some are just barely hanging in there. Treated the same. Why CIRPC-0091 is doing so well, and FOYS-1308 is not, I can not hazard a guess. If it is me, I don't know what I am doing for one, that I am not doing for the other.

Please, no more comments about how great a job I am doing. I am doing "okay" Not great and not terrible. I know that. Great would have been two lofts full of young pigeons trained out to 75 miles already. Terrible would have been a dozen birds in one loft, trained out to 20 miles. But I am the only one who offered to host this years event.

I am doing "okay". Hopefully next years hosting loft will do great. Because I will be entered. Thus far, two people have stepped up and expressed a desire to host the 2013event. One in public and one in private, to me in a PM. I wish whomever it is, good luck. It is a task of love, for sure. Love of the sport, and this web site.

Okay, enough of the sob story. The birds are going 70+ miles as soon as it stops raining. The racing season has been stepped back a week due to the rain. Thus, our first race is September 9th (ship Saturday and race Sunday). It will be 150 miles, but I will only fly approximately 103 or so. I expect to win. But I always expect to win.  My (our) main competition just might be the guy I have been training with. Some of his birds are doing very well. But he too has lost many birds. He raised about 110 and is now training about 60. But he doesn't seem to mind too much about hawks, as he lets his birds loft fly all day long, every day. I can't do that. Too many hawks. He has them also. He just raises a lot of birds.


----------



## drifter

You didn't lose the birds, they either had an accident, fell victim to a predator or just didn't have the right stuff. My two birds were two of the oldest birds in your loft. One was lost for two days and came back with out its' electronic band. The other one still hasn't returned. The only person I blame is me. I should have went with a straight Janssen mating instead I decided to outcross Janssen to a bird from another family, probably a big mistake. That's just life here in the southwest. I'm already planning next years breeding.


----------



## raftree3

Here's what I've decided.....in the past I trained and raced with the goal of not losing birds. Now I've decided to race and train with the goal of winning races.
It's obvious why "91"'s doing well....he started with backward feathers and you "fixed him", I didn't even notice when I sent him.


----------



## Matt M

Walt, I definitely think you are being too hard on yourself. And without knowing who or what was said in the PM's to you about lost birds, I would hazard a guess that most if not all of those really upset over any losses do not actively train and race a team of young birds themselves. Because it just seems that any YB flyer who seriously puts time into this would have a whole different outlook on things.

Last list of training results I saw had quite a few birds on it so I don't know what kind of retention numbers people were expecting, yours don't seem out of line with any typical one loft race I'm currently entered in. The season hasn't even started yet and people have already gotten you to the point of talking about who would want to take this on next year.  Well, definitely not me for sure. Too many unrealistic expectations that are impossible to meet. Looking forward to getting a few good prep races in and shaking this cloud of gloom!


----------



## ejb3810

*Young Bird Losses*

Anyone that has experience with training and racing young birds either on their own or through birds entered in futurities or one loft races knows that there are going to be birds that go missing.
I have handled a one loft race with birds from California to Florida, Washington to Ohio and most areas in between and even from Canada. No one enters only one bird and most send a team of 4 or more because they understand that birds are going to go missing.
I do not have birds in the Pigeon-Talk Classic, as I only became aware of pigeon-talk in May of 2012. This race is truly a unique opportunity for pigeon-talk members to enter their birds in a one loft competition with a very modest investment. There is a nice trophy to the winner, and although there are no cash prizes who cares? For most of us money is not what motivates our involvement with this sport. It is the competition, camaraderie and the challenge to breed birds that can compete at a high level of accomplishment.
Conditionfreak has not required any cash entry fee and has only suggested a voluntary contribution of $10 a bird. This is too charitable. The cost of vaccinations and medical supplements alone would be over $20 a bird. Feed costs are going up and have to be considered.
Most one loft races have a perch fee of $75 to $150, and then you have to pay a race entry fee. If your bird does not make it to the money race you usually get the race entry fee back, but you do not get any consideration for the perch fee in most cases.
I and a partner have entered birds in one of the big money one loft races this year, and at this point 2 of our 8 bird entry has gone missing. We are not happy about that, but we are not angry about it or at the race handler.
We know the handler, and we know he is doing an excellent job of caring for and managing the birds. Even so losses happen and for many different reasons.
I have read most of the posts on this thread even though I do not have birds entered. It seems to me that conditionfreak is doing a good job of caring for and managing this group of birds. I would think that he would be nominated for the Pigeon-Talk Sportsman of The Year award.


----------



## rackerman

*WELL SAID!!!*


Matt M said:


> Walt, I definitely think you are being too hard on yourself. And without knowing who or what was said in the PM's to you about lost birds, I would hazard a guess that most if not all of those really upset over any losses do not actively train and race a team of young birds themselves. Because it just seems that YB flyer who seriously puts time into this would have a whole different outlook on things.
> 
> Last list of training results I saw had quite a few birds on it so I don't know what kind of retention numbers people were expecting, yours don't seem out of line with any typical one loft race I'm currently entered in. The season hasn't even started yet and people have already gotten you to the point of talking about who would want to take this on next year.  Well, definitely not me for sure. Too many unrealistic expectations that are impossible to meet. Looking forward to getting a few good prep races in and shaking this cloud of gloom!


----------



## rackerman

*BUMS ME OUT YOU ARE GETTING "UNHAPPY CAMPER" and PMS'!! BAD SPORTS SOME PEOPLE, should be ashamed of themself.[/U] I entered knowing anything can happen, that's racing!!! I have birds entered and one is lost, no big deal it's racing. My other bird is still in there (offspring form last years PTC winner) and he will lose or win, but whatever happens, happens. I WILL FEEL "HONORED" to have been in "this years PTC". I don't ever like seeing a bird get lost from anything, but it's racing and if you can't handle some losses then you should find another sport. Thats a true Racer.

*


conditionfreak said:


> Nothing is impossible. But highly improbable or unlikely, would be more appropriate. Just my opinion.
> 
> There are some unhappy campers out there, about the birds I have lost. I have been contacted via private messages about that.
> I totally understand, and wish it was not so. My goal and intentions were to not lose any birds until the final race. But alas, it is not the case.
> 
> I am sick that I have lost so many. I understand what flapdoodle went through the past two years. During the past two years, I entered a total of 4 birds, and three of those got lost. Good birds out of the best I have to offer. One actually died on the landing board through a freak accident.
> 
> I know that some of the birds I have lost this year, were darn good birds. But I can not change what has happened. I tried my best and am still trying my best.
> 
> Many flyers can tell you how they have lost birds that had already been 300 miles further than the distance they actually lost their bird/s on. Many can tell you how they sent the best they have to a one loft race, and those incompetent idiots conducting the one loft race, lost their birds and thus, they wasted their money and time.
> 
> I have been through that myself. But the fact is, that young racing pigeons are known for being lost. Good ones get lost, along with the bad ones. Great flyers lose great birds, every year. The founding bird of Ludo Claessens, was a bird he found in his yard. Lost by another flyer. It happens.
> 
> When I started out with these birds, I started with two lofts, and with the understanding that the age differences of birds being sent to me, would be a problem. Varying ages had to be dealt with differently. So, I put the early received birds in the left loft, and the later received birds in the right loft. I thought it would work out well, as I could train them differently.
> 
> But, to be honest, for convenience, I ended up pretty much treating all of the birds the same. Gas cost, and time is precious. So, probably I should have tossed them separately, but I did not. It was just a chore to do them differently. It also became apparent to me that birds were shuffling themselves to the other loft, for their own reasons. A pretty hen, or a better perch. So they intermingled without my consent. Due to weather restrictions and available training days, I could not let one loft open and one loft shut, consistently.
> 
> But that is not an excuse that sets well with me. Because I lost younger and older birds equally. I actually have no excuses that really fly well with me, and I am sure, with y'all.
> 
> It is what it is.
> 
> I appreciate the PM concerns, instead of airing them in public. But we all know. I lost birds. Probably more than I should have. I am truly sorry for those whose hopeful candidates to be the next PTC champion, are no longer in contention. I am continuing to do the best I can with what is left. Some are doing excellent and some are just barely hanging in there. Treated the same. Why CIRPC-0091 is doing so well, and FOYS-1308 is not, I can not hazard a guess. If it is me, I don't know what I am doing for one, that I am not doing for the other.
> 
> Please, no more comments about how great a job I am doing. I am doing "okay" Not great and not terrible. I know that. Great would have been two lofts full of young pigeons trained out to 75 miles already. Terrible would have been a dozen birds in one loft, trained out to 20 miles. But I am the only one who offered to host this years event.
> 
> I am doing "okay". Hopefully next years hosting loft will do great. Because I will be entered. Thus far, two people have stepped up and expressed a desire to host the 2013event. One in public and one in private, to me in a PM. I wish whomever it is, good luck. It is a task of love, for sure. Love of the sport, and this web site.
> 
> Okay, enough of the sob story. The birds are going 70+ miles as soon as it stops raining. The racing season has been stepped back a week due to the rain. Thus, our first race is September 9th (ship Saturday and race Sunday). It will be 150 miles, but I will only fly approximately 103 or so. I expect to win. But I always expect to win.  My (our) main competition just might be the guy I have been training with. Some of his birds are doing very well. But he too has lost many birds. He raised about 110 and is now training about 60. But he doesn't seem to mind too much about hawks, as he lets his birds loft fly all day long, every day. I can't do that. Too many hawks. He has them also. He just raises a lot of birds.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Walt
Keep flying them. Keep us posted on the inventory and what you send to the first race, so we will know whether or not we are in the race. It seems to be the progression, Someone generously volunteers to do the race, puts tons of time into it, heart, sole and money, and then people ***** on how they can do better. Then it drives them away from wanting to do the race. Personally, I know I would not do any better. Guys are sending ultra young birds and ***** because you loose them. Guys send their pretty color birds with fancy names and they get lost, and they whine. In my opinion the cream will rise to the top, the best bird will win. I have many racers handle my birds every year and I am grateful that they are helping me out. This year I do not have that many racing, so I am thankful for Walt's generosity. We all want both our birds in the first race, but that will not happen under any circumstances no matter who runs the race. Birds get lost. Get over it.


----------



## italianbird101

Walt, Im new to this sport and been falowing this post from the start. Dont let anyone get you down, you are doing a great job. I would have had had birds in but found it too late to even be put on waiting list. This is my second year racing and have had plenty of losses. For all that say they have not had any losses I say it all Bull S***.
I ussualy dont post, but had to say smething. You are doing GREAT, keep up the good work.


----------



## rackerman

*Well said Randy* Randy, right:?

Win or lose, I am HAPPY


hillfamilyloft said:


> Walt
> Keep flying them. Keep us posted on the inventory and what you send to the first race, so we will know whether or not we are in the race. It seems to be the progression, Someone generously volunteers to do the race, puts tons of time into it, heart, sole and money, and then people ***** on how they can do better. Then it drives them away from wanting to do the race. Personally, I know I would not do any better. Guys are sending ultra young birds and ***** because you loose them. Guys send their pretty color birds with fancy names and they get lost, and they whine. In my opinion the cream will rise to the top, the best bird will win. I have many racers handle my birds every year and I am grateful that they are helping me out. This year I do not have that many racing, so I am thankful for Walt's generosity. We all want both our birds in the first race, but that will not happen under any circumstances no matter who runs the race. Birds get lost. Get over it.


----------



## rackerman

WALT,I want you to have Halleys Comet, after this event!!!! He may lose OR GET LOST. You and I know where he comes from!! Oh, so does DON!! He is giving the prize bird away!! Thanks Don! I want to win, but I know chances are bad, but, WHO CARES


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I think the next guy who funs the race should not post how things are going until he sends the inventory of the first race. With the guys I fly with in ABQ, I do not bug them. I wait until the first race results, then I call them. I do realize this may be the only race some of you have birds in. These may be the only two you have racing, but that is no excuse to be ungrateful. As Warren states, only one or two out of ten birds will be worth a poop. If Walt started with 60 birds, I would look for only about a dozen being class birds. 30 to first race is not unrealistic.


----------



## raftree3

"I would think that he would be nominated for the Pigeon-Talk Sportsman of The Year award."

Not sure what the award could be but You've got my vote!!


----------



## rackerman

hillfamilyloft said:


> I think the next guy who funs the race should not post how things are going until he sends the inventory of the first race. With the guys I fly with in ABQ, I do not bug them. I wait until the first race results, then I call them. I do realize this may be the only race some of you have birds in. These may be the only two you have racing, but that is no excuse to be ungrateful. As Warren states, only one or two out of ten birds will be worth a poop. If Walt started with 60 birds, I would look for only about a dozen being class birds. 30 to first race is not unrealistic.


THATS FOR SURE


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. Yuo guys and gals are too much.

I want to make it perfectly clear, that those that contacted me via PM, were respectful and DID NOT say that the fault was mine. They are just disappointed.

I fully understand that. I am disappointed also.

I say again. No one that contacted me via PM was rude, accusatory or disrespectful. They just don't understand why their top bred birds are no longer in contention. I wish I had the answer/s.

I do not want a war of words here. This is supposed to be competitive AND FUN.

Let's have fun and let the competition take place starting next Sunday.

I hope to get in three training tosses this week. But it may only be two, due to weather. I don't think I can get the birds too tired with three tosses. But I will have to watch them to see. If they come straight home, they will be good to go. If some take too long, I can only assume they put in a lot of miles and may hold those birds back. I also will have to check each bird, early on shipping day, to ascertain if their molt and general health looks good enough to send to the race.

In other words, all available birds may not go to the first race. I will not send a bird I do not think is ready. The important race is two months away.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Sounds good. I think I just get defensive of you and Flap when others start their shenanigans. Flap got a bunch of poop, I do not want that to happen here. Manage them as they were your own.


----------



## conditionfreak

rackerman said:


> WALT,I want you to have Halleys Comet, after this event!!!! He may lose OR GET LOST. You and I know where he comes from!! Oh, so does DON!! He is giving the prize bird away!! Thanks Don! I want to win, but I know chance are bad, but, WHO CARES


Thanks. Some birds do not come into their own until they are a couple of years old. Some never come around, but make good breeders. Some just flat out suck in everything involved in pigeon racing.

Racing pigeons. Ya just never know. 

On a different note. I have a 2000 breeder cock that was listless and not wanting to eat today. I checked him over and see nothing wrong. But he just doesn't seem to care, or to want to try to do anything. I put him in a cage, away from everything else.

Maybe he is just old and tired. I know the feeling.  If he had a recliner, I bet he would be in it 24/7. Poor guy.

My oldest dog is now approaching 15 years old. She recently went deaf. The vet says she is remarkable. She is 91 lbs. and he says dogs that big do not normally live this long. She is half Bullmastiff and half Boxer. She is "our" best friend. She still plays and stuff, but needs a lot of rest afterwards.

It will be really tough when "that time" comes. My wife will fall apart for sure.

Time marches on.


----------



## rackerman

*Everytime you write, it touches me!! You have a way!! Your doing an awesome job, so dont' be hard on yourself!! I know, you DON'T wanna hear it, but so what Your hearing it!! Walt, if Not FOR YOU, I would not be here!! You are a mentor for me, showed me the way and I learn allot from you!! Thanks Bro! 
I also want to wish the BEST for WHOEVER WINS this BIG event.

Thanks PT, FREAK and Flap!! *


conditionfreak said:


> Thanks. Some birds do not come into their own until they are a couple of years old. Some never come around, but make good breeders. Some just flat out suck in everything involved in pigeon racing.
> 
> Racing pigeons. Ya just never know.
> 
> On a different note. I have a 2000 breeder cock that was listless and not wanting to eat today. I checked him over and see nothing wrong. But he just doesn't seem to care, or to want to try to do anything. I put him in a cage, away from everything else.
> 
> Maybe he is just old and tired. I know the feeling.  If he had a recliner, I bet he would be in it 24/7. Poor guy.
> 
> My oldest dog is now approaching 15 years old. She recently went deaf. The vet says she is remarkable. She is 91 lbs. and he says dogs that big do not normally live this long. She is half Bullmastiff and half Boxer. She is "our" best friend. She still plays and stuff, but needs a lot of rest afterwards.
> 
> It will be really tough when "that time" comes. My wife will fall apart for sure.
> 
> Time marches on.


----------



## rackerman

"Just "MY thoughts"! Everyone has an opinion. LOL!!)> So, take my post as "you read it)


----------



## raftree3

conditionfreak said:


> Thanks. Some birds do not come into their own until they are a couple of years old. Some never come around, but make good breeders. Some just flat out suck in everything involved in pigeon racing.
> 
> Racing pigeons. Ya just never know.
> 
> On a different note. I have a 2000 breeder cock that was listless and not wanting to eat today. I checked him over and see nothing wrong. But he just doesn't seem to care, or to want to try to do anything. I put him in a cage, away from everything else.
> 
> Maybe he is just old and tired. I know the feeling.  If he had a recliner, I bet he would be in it 24/7. Poor guy.
> 
> My oldest dog is now approaching 15 years old. She recently went deaf. The vet says she is remarkable. She is 91 lbs. and he says dogs that big do not normally live this long. She is half Bullmastiff and half Boxer. She is "our" best friend. She still plays and stuff, but needs a lot of rest afterwards.
> 
> It will be really tough when "that time" comes. My wife will fall apart for sure.
> 
> Time marches on.



When it's hot, my breeders, especially the cocks don't want to eat much....not listless just don't care to eat much.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Why do people get so butthurt over their birds getting lost in this race? It's basically free. You get more conversation and updates than most one loft races. Walt has already stated he isn't a pro, although he has some success under his belt for sure. But not like some big "star" in the racing world started up a race. It doesn't matter how good your birds are at home because they aren't home now! They are somewhere new with new conditions, new competition, new everything. "Stuff" happens. Besides, what do you have to lose? Shipping cost? That's about it. Don't like it, don't enter next year 

If my birds get lost, of course I'll be disappointed. But I won't point fingers. I'll get over it. Helps to ignore the thread, as I discovered last year. If they win, I'll be ecstatic. But if they survive and make it back home in one piece, I'll be super duper happy. That's all I want, really. Is for them to make it through....all the way through, to my house.


----------



## Crazy Pete

To the people that don't like loosing birds I'm with ya, but it's a fact of life. I sent 2 and still have 1 left, cool hope he lasts till the last race. As far as loosing birds Ganus sent over 60 birds to the Sun City race last year and only 13 made it to the final race, and the people that handle that race are supposed to be the best in the world.

So Walt keeps saying he is not a pro, good cause the pros lost over 70 persent of the birds we shiped to them, at a coast of $1245 a 3 bird team, I sent 2 teams and only had 1 bird left for the last race. I'm not mad at them I sent more birds this year.

Keep up the good work Walt if you loose my birds this year I'll try to send better next year... Thats racin
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

I did my usual after dark count of the birds in the lofts. There was an additional pigeon, from the count I had the last two days.

So, a missing pigeon came home I guess. I didn't see anything that looked like a feral in there. Perhaps it was the missing bird that a hawk chased a couple of days ago. Which sadly, I never determined what bird it was yet.

Whatever is in there now, I'm glad it is home. But I am training tomorrow morning and I won't know what bird it was. I will handle all of the birds during basketing, and try to determine if any are light or feel not so healthy. I wish I would have done an inverntory, but I just didn't have the time.

Two things. I cut my cast off of my foot a couple of days ago. I just couldn't cope with it. Hopefully my foot will heal anyway.

I bought a new car today. Toyota Camry. I am keeping my truck also, because of the birds.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

conditionfreak said:


> I bought a new car today. Toyota Camry. I am keeping my truck also, because of the birds.


You won't go wrong with the camry, they're great on gas!


----------



## drifter

I would guess that sometimes the electronic band could become defective. If this happens when the bird traps in one might think that one of their birds got lost or is missing. It probably doesn't happen very often but any electronic part can become defective.


----------



## rackerman

Sure hope Halleys Comet does better today!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

grifter said:


> I would guess that sometimes the electronic band could become defective. If this happens when the bird traps in one might think that one of their birds got lost or is missing. It probably doesn't happen very often but any electronic part can become defective.


Also when birds trap together it can miss one.


----------



## rackerman

Hope all went well today?


----------



## rackerman

Hope Walt's OK!! He was taking the birds out this morning, well yesterday morning now. He always post by now?? Anyone heard anything?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Nope but hope everything is okay. He maybe to happy or busy with his new car. Lol Jkin


----------



## rackerman

*I am thinking his computer went out again.*


HmoobH8wj said:


> Nope but hope everything is okay. He maybe to happy or busy with his new car. Lol Jkin


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Maybe who knows..


----------



## conditionfreak

Yesterdays training toss was a disaster. It was an absolutely beautiful day. We decided to only go approximately 63 miles, as we didn't want them to be too tired to train again on Friday (shipping is Saturday evening). I was in company with another flyer who had 60 young birds. All were released together. There was heavy fog early in the morning, but we waited until it cleared before we let them up.

The following birds did well:

NEPLS-1808 did approximately 63 miles in 1 hour and 37 minutes.
MTP-2425 same
NEPLS-4745 same
AVC-1205 same
LNC-12145 same
COV-12290 same
COV-12293 same
COV-12284 same
ARPU-38391 did the 63 in 1 hour and 57 minutes
OCALA-580 2 hours and 10 minutes
JEDDS-7386 2 hours and 50 minutes

The following didn't do so well:

TRC-711 took 6 hours
ARPU-73579 took 6 hours
OGN-3904 took 6 hours and 50 minutes
CIRPC-0091 took 7 1/2 hours.
COV-12245 took 7 1/2 hours
JAX-5223 took 8 hours
OGN-3339 took 8 hours
FOYS-24579 took 8 hours

The following birds came in today (the next day):

MTZ-2519
AVC-1203
COV-12283
TRC-710
OGN-3337
NCI-188
KASTLE-20
FOYS-1308
NA 1717
FOYS-2521
ZEPPELIN-6
FOYS-29603 this bird does not have an electronic band on it, thus I am unsure when it came home. Perhaps day of toss.
NEPLS-5502

If your bird is not listed above, it is not home yet.  They have been trickling in all day.

My training partner lost 6 birds.

I have to think about when to train again, and wether or not to race this weekend. Perhaps the first group home from this one. Perhaps none. Probably not going to race this first race. They need some more shorter tosses, I think.

Things are still not going well for this competition, and me with the birds.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Yesterday early in the day the K Factor was very high. May have been an issue. I almost tossed my birds first thing in the morning, but waited a few hours after I checked.












> *OGN-3904 took 6 hours and 50 minutes*


He was just out trying to get a good work out in before the first race 

I wouldn't ship the overnight birds to the race, but the others should be good to go. JMHO


----------



## conditionfreak

NEPLS-5502 just came home. I added it to the above list.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I wouldn't ship the overnight birds to the race, but the others should be good to go. JMHO[/QUOTE]

I agree, but it's your call.
Dave


----------



## drifter

Maybe some of them are stopping along the way to eat in some farmers grain field or at jack in the box. Sure seems strange. I live on the outskirts of town and I often see large feral flocks land in large vacant lots and sometimes in open pastures.


----------



## conditionfreak

I just did my nightly loft count, and there is one more bird in there that did not clock in. I will find out what bird it is tomorrow. Perhaps my personal bird that is missing its electronic band.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Something like this happened to me last year on a training toss. I had a bird land on my landing board with a unikon racing band out of the Orlando racing pigeon club. I called the club race secretary and he said the band was not registered to anyone they knew. I assured him the bird was not a figment of my imagination and was in my loft...so he called 3 other clubs in the area and nobody had heard of the fancier that the FOYS band was registered to and one club president said ("Congratulations you have a free bird). That ain't cool with me...so I nursed the bird back until he was a 2 hander to hold and took him with my birds on an after work evening toss. My birds had been to the 35 mile spot at least 10 times and should have been a simple wing stretch. 

Anyway with that one stray in the group my birds didn't start coming home until 11:30 at night ...in pitch black skies. I couldn't believe it...that night I had like 8 out of 50 come home and the next morning the rest trickled in until almost 10 am. Moral of the story...That bird went south and my little dumb dumbs folllowed...figured out they overshot the loft and then came back. If your birds took 8 hours to return my guess is they got caught up in the drag of someone elses training toss. Gotta get to work ...appreciate the updates..have fun Walt its all for kicks anyway. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

it will have to be ARPU-12399 cause i dont see him on the list unless it was missing b4


----------



## Kastle Loft

HmoobH8wj said:


> it will have to be ARPU-12399 cause i dont see him on the list unless it was missing b4


There is more than one bird still out.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

He just did his nightly loft count, and he say there is one more bird in there that did not clock in. So I'm guessing mine. Good lucky on ya hope soon it come home.


----------



## drifter

One of my birds is still missing Foys 29602. It might be that someone decided to keep the electronic band and the pigeon too.


----------



## conditionfreak

Tossed the following birds from 32 miles this morning. It is my favorite short training spot. A little boardwalk type park in Ripley, Ohio, right on the bank of the Ohio river. No wires and a beautiful place to watch the birds release at.

This was a short warm-up training toss, as this is what performed decently on the previous training toss, felt and looked good in hand, and had all of the signs of a racing pigeon ready to race. Pink skin, white nose, healthy feel, clear bright eyes, and good looking inside of mouth/throat, with a good body and wing molt.

NEPLS-1808 
MTP-2425 
NEPLS-4745 
AVC-1205 
COV-12290 
COV-12293 
COV-12284 
ARPU-38391 
OCALA-580 
JEDDS-7386

All ten birds arrived home together. Took them all 52 minutes to make it home. A beautiful morning, after the fog cleared.

These are the only birds I am going to ship tomorrow, for the 150 mile club/.combine race. It will be about 103 miles for my measurement.

I left LNC-12145 home, due to a neck molt. It probably would have been okay to train and race, but I am just being cautious. Most of the birds in the loft, checked out okay in the above categories, except for their previous training toss performance. I was temopted to also train and race, FOYS-29603, but was unsure as to how it performed in the previous training toss, as it does not have an electronic band. I hope to get a new one on it at shipping tomorrow.

The extra bird in the loft (by my nightly loft count), was one of my personal birds, which does have an electronic band on it, and did clock. I just missed writing it down previously.


----------



## conditionfreak

All birds are right now, taking a bath in water with Foys Bath Salts in it. Loft flying. No other missing birds have clocked in from the training toss two days ago.


----------



## Southwing

So how many birds have went lost since training started? I dont have have birds in this years race missed the signup date. Just wondering


----------



## Kastle Loft

conditionfreak said:


> Tossed the following birds from 32 miles this morning. It is my favorite short training spot. A little boardwalk type park in Ripley, Ohio, right on the bank of the Ohio river. No wires and a beautiful place to watch the birds release at.
> 
> This was a short warm-up training toss, as this is what performed decently on the previous training toss, felt and looked good in hand, and had all of the signs of a racing pigeon ready to race. Pink skin, white nose, healthy feel, clear bright eyes, and good looking inside of mouth/throat, with a good body and wing molt.
> 
> NEPLS-1808
> MTP-2425
> NEPLS-4745
> AVC-1205
> COV-12290
> COV-12293
> COV-12284
> ARPU-38391
> OCALA-580
> JEDDS-7386
> 
> All ten birds arrived home together. Took them all 52 minutes to make it home. A beautiful morning, after the fog cleared.
> 
> These are the only birds I am going to ship tomorrow, for the 150 mile club/.combine race. It will be about 103 miles for my measurement.
> 
> I left LNC-12145 home, due to a neck molt. It probably would have been okay to train and race, but I am just being cautious. Most of the birds in the loft, checked out okay in the above categories, except for their previous training toss performance. I was temopted to also train and race, FOYS-29603, but was unsure as to how it performed in the previous training toss, as it does not have an electronic band. I hope to get a new one on it at shipping tomorrow.
> 
> The extra bird in the loft (by my nightly loft count), was one of my personal birds, which does have an electronic band on it, and did clock. I just missed writing it down previously.


Best of luck everyone. Looks like pretty good flying weather for Sunday.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Walt is my yb still there? ARPU-12399


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> Walt is my yb still there? ARPU-12399


Nope. It is missing. I am hoping it comes home. I am hoping several missing birds come home. Losses have been heavy. I have lost half of the birds entered. 

I am sorry for those whose birds are lost. Been a tough year. Sickness got some. Predators got some. But most were lost in training.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Thank for getting back. No hope in it anymore. Long gone now. Good luck on those bird tht are doing good. Maybe next Year will be better. Who knows.... Thank for your time Walt.


----------



## Crazy Pete

This is just a strange year, a guy in our club took his whole young bird teem 25 miles. he said around 70 birds. Only 2 birds came home on the day, and he only has 6 or 7 more the next few days. His season is over befor it started.
Dave


----------



## rackerman

*Walt, I would like you to also send Halleys Comet tomorrow, as long as he looks healthy. He does make it home late, but at least he comes home. I think it will be good for him!! I will leave it up to you though?? 
Good luck to everyone whose birds go tomorrow.

I'll check back in the morning, gotta get to work*


conditionfreak said:


> Tossed the following birds from 32 miles this morning. It is my favorite short training spot. A little boardwalk type park in Ripley, Ohio, right on the bank of the Ohio river. No wires and a beautiful place to watch the birds release at.
> 
> This was a short warm-up training toss, as this is what performed decently on the previous training toss, felt and looked good in hand, and had all of the signs of a racing pigeon ready to race. Pink skin, white nose, healthy feel, clear bright eyes, and good looking inside of mouth/throat, with a good body and wing molt.
> 
> NEPLS-1808
> MTP-2425
> NEPLS-4745
> AVC-1205
> COV-12290
> COV-12293
> COV-12284
> ARPU-38391
> OCALA-580
> JEDDS-7386
> 
> All ten birds arrived home together. Took them all 52 minutes to make it home. A beautiful morning, after the fog cleared.
> 
> These are the only birds I am going to ship tomorrow, for the 150 mile club/.combine race. It will be about 103 miles for my measurement.
> 
> I left LNC-12145 home, due to a neck molt. It probably would have been okay to train and race, but I am just being cautious. Most of the birds in the loft, checked out okay in the above categories, except for their previous training toss performance. I was temopted to also train and race, FOYS-29603, but was unsure as to how it performed in the previous training toss, as it does not have an electronic band. I hope to get a new one on it at shipping tomorrow.
> 
> The extra bird in the loft (by my nightly loft count), was one of my personal birds, which does have an electronic band on it, and did clock. I just missed writing it down previously.


----------



## conditionfreak

Yea. One guy who usually wins often, and lives about four miles from me. Raised 75 birds this season. He is now down to 28 young birds for this coming season.

He is one of those guys that you go to when you have a question about pigeon racing. Great flyer.

I don't know if there is "something" this year, or not. Seems I hear the same kind of stuff most years. Some have good results and some have terrible results. Maybe we just take turns.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Glad to see my two are still kicking. Bad tosses happen to everyone.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Looks like I am down one. Use your judgment on my remaining bird. You know best.


----------



## conditionfreak

rackerman said:


> *Walt, I would like you to also send Halleys Comet tomorrow, as long as he looks healthy. He does make it home late, but at least he comes home. I think it will be good for him!! I will leave it up to you though??
> Good luck to everyone whose birds go tomorrow.
> 
> I'll check back in the morning, gotta get to work*



I think that would be just throwing him away. He just isn't performing even average. He has a head and neck molt also. He just needs more time. Like Barack Obama. 

Unless you insist, I am holding him back. Perhaps he can go to next weeks 150 race.

I make mistakes often. But I am 95% sure we will not see him again, if he goes to this weekends race.


----------



## ace in the hole

conditionfreak said:


> NEPLS-1808
> MTP-2425
> NEPLS-4745
> AVC-1205
> COV-12290
> COV-12293
> COV-12284
> ARPU-38391
> OCALA-580
> JEDDS-7386
> 
> These are the only birds I am going to ship tomorrow, for the 150 mile club/.combine race. It will be about 103 miles for my measurement.




*Looks like NEPLS 4745 is going to get his/her first chance to show what it's made of.*


----------



## hillfamilyloft

ace in the hole said:


> *Looks like NEPLS 4745 is going to get his/her first chance to show what it's made of.*


I am rooting for that bird and Becky's since mine is sitting the race out.


----------



## ssyyb2

Looks like 1808 is not backing down WOOT!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

War of attrition it will be. I think the winner the will be the last bird standing. I want mine to race all the races so when it wins in the end everyone won't say, well it didn't even race the 150 and mine did. One positive thing is the way things are going Walt won't go broke buying feed. Maybe my other one will show up a week before the last race and win it all. I hope some more come home.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Ssyybfamloft said:


> Looks like 1808 is not backing down WOOT!


My thoughts are that first group is the group to beat at the moment. Hope the molt does not slow them down. Thinking that is what is slowing some of them down. Head molt might be taking a toll on a few. Your 1808 is looking to be a solid bird. We will see come Sunday. You never know they might start doing better at 100 and out. Hopefully the flock will start them in the right direction from the get go. We train more in the US. I think this does two things. It puts the birds in small groups up more. Might get the pulled in different directions and two it allows more chances for losses. When I was a kid we would go 5, 15, 30 and then to the first 90 mile race station. The first race was the 4th toss. I started with 23 birds and ended with 17. Something to think about. The flock will orient them, they just need to be in shape and break where you want them to. Some guys take them 80 miles three times a week. If they are loft flying well, why waste the gas.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

What if we lost all the yb? There won't be a winne?


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, if all of the birds get lost. The winner will be the last one lost. Last man (or woman) standing.

If all of the remaining birds get lost at the same time, then the champion will be the bird that did the best in posted results, up to that point.

But they ain't gonna all get lost. (at least I hope not).

Maybe I will keep one bird in the loft, and never race it. Just in case. Maybe "Little Girl" (TRC 711). 



Just kidding folks. We will have a winner, and that winner will earn it, I assure you. Any birds that can survive my care, training and racing, are tough racing pigeons. Fo' sho'.

There will be more of our birds going to next weeks race, come hell or high water.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Walt, i haven't been too vocal, but i want to tell you how much i appreciate and respect the work you have put into this thing.........new birds, new people, new loft, new clock, new illnesses, new responsibilities, and most of all, NEW STRESS!! Just want to say thank you and........go MTP birds!!!


----------



## rackerman

* Walt, I trust your judgement, so hold him back. Maybe that way he has a small chance to be the last bird standing*


conditionfreak said:


> I think that would be just throwing him away. He just isn't performing even average. He has a head and neck molt also. He just needs more time. Like Barack Obama.
> 
> Unless you insist, I am holding him back. Perhaps he can go to next weeks 150 race.
> 
> I make mistakes often. But I am 95% sure we will not see him again, if he goes to this weekends race.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Walt, I know JAX5223 took a long time returning from 63 miles...but if he is healthy I like to see him go to either the B race or as a trainer...103 miles isn't nothing. 
My only concern is him getting mixed up with other birds during the race and going to the wrong loft. But if you feel his molt is too heavy or is missing too many flights use your judgment.
Your doing a great job but don't feel like you need to baby my bird. He is straight Beakart and should do well in tough races.


----------



## conditionfreak

I started going through the birds at about 3:00 pm Saturday. I picked out what I thought would be good to ship to tomorrows (Sundays) race. Then I left home at 5:30 pm, to go to shipping. It is now 11:40 pm Saturday night.

The race is a 150 mile race. Here is what I sent to this weeks race, which is approximately 103 miles for me:

NEPLS-1808
MTP-2425
COV-12290
NEPLS-4745
AVC-1205
COV-12293
LNC-12145 (very slight neck molt, which shouldn't be any problem at all)
ARPU-38391
OCALA-580
JEDDS-7386
COV-12284
JAX-5223
FOYS-24579
ARPU-37579
OGN-3337

15 birds. I added a few to the previous list I was going to send. They were just "ready", IMO, even though they did not perform well in the last ttraining toss. They were just too nice feeling and looking, to let them pass up this opportunity.

Let's keep our fingers crossed.

I think we will do fine, if the "break" away from the larger flock. If they don't, then they could end up 50-80 miles north of here. That would be a big problem.

Good luck to all whose birds are racing.


----------



## conditionfreak

I put another electronic band on FOYS-29603, but did not send it to this race.

Also, I talked with the transporter/driver, and he said that he will be at the parking lot of Wal-Mart, located on New Circle Drive in Lexington, Ohio. One half hour before sunrise. Where he will water the birds and release them after sunrise, providing the weather is okay. This will be what he does for next weekends race also.

Kastle Loft is considering being there to video the release next Sunday. But I will let him say yes or no to that.

I left home to go to shipping, at 5:30 pm. I got home from shipping, at 11:30 pm. It was a long night.

I hope and pray that we do not lose any birds. I'm tired of losing birds.

Those that went today, deserve to be racing tomorrow morning. Please let them make it home....and early. 

I'm tired. Going to bed. I have the clock all set up, just in case I over sleep. (I love electronic clocking)


----------



## gogo10131

conditionfreak said:


> I started going through the birds at about 3:00 pm Saturday. I picked out what I thought would be good to ship to tomorrows (Sundays) race. Then I left home at 5:30 pm, to go to shipping. It is now 11:40 pm Saturday night.
> 
> The race is a 150 mile race. Here is what I sent to this weeks race, which is approximately 103 miles for me:
> 
> NEPLS-1808
> MTP-2425
> COV-12290
> NEPLS-4745
> AVC-1205
> COV-12293
> LNC-12145 (very slight neck molt, which shouldn't be any problem at all)
> ARPU-38391
> OCALA-580
> JEDDS-7386
> COV-12284
> JAX-5223
> FOYS-24579
> ARPU-37579
> OGN-3337
> 
> 15 birds. I added a few to the previous list I was going to send. They were just "ready", IMO, even though they did not perform well in the last ttraining toss. They were just too nice feeling and looking, to let them pass up this opportunity.
> 
> Let's keep our fingers crossed.
> 
> I think we will do fine, if the "break" away from the larger flock. If they don't, then they could end up 50-80 miles north of here. That would be a big problem.
> 
> Good luck to all whose birds are racing.



Glad to know that you thought my bird was ready for the first race. Good-luck everyone


----------



## Xueoo

Good luck to all the birds tomorrow. It looks like the group should do fine being that the "bad" ones have weeded themselves out. I think all the birds left in the loft at this point have the "homing" issue solved. Now comes the want and drive to be home.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*Good luck to all the birds tomorrow*


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

gogo10131 said:


> Glad to know that you thought my bird was ready for the first race. Good-luck everyone


I agree..good luck everyone.


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, I'm up. No email yet, telling me what time the birds went up. Should come any minute. I know from training in that direction, that there have been heavy fog issues, especially around the Ohio river. But the "Liberator" won't have much info about that, as I assume" he (they) can only check the weather on TV and the internet. It is different when you are actually driving through the stuff.

But they do a good job overall, ascertaining whether to release or not. Sometimes they make a bad call, but thems the breaks.

Talking with all of the other flyers last night, it seems losses have been very heavy. Except one guy who said the following.

"I've had my birds out 100 miles three times, 75 miles three times, 55 miles three times, 40 miles 8 times, and 40 miles twelve times, and I only lost nine young birds out of the 60 I started with". "Y'all must not be starting with good birds".

Persoanlly, I just laughed. Others just looked in amazement. But I saw others that know him well, just rolling their eyes.


Overall, it seems that most have had heavy losses this young bird training season.

I hope the actual racing is better. I'm praying the losses are lighter from here on out. My neighbor I don't talk with much, told me that he lost 30 birds on his second toss, from eight miles. He has a total of 28 birds left, out of the 75 he raised.

W'ell see how both of those two guys do in the races.


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, I never did get an email letting me know what time the birds went up. So I am going to assume that they went up at 7:30 am.

I got a phone call from the elderly flyer that is three miles from me, and he said "I've got two in the clock". He uses a manual (bang) clock.

Twenty seconds later, I got my first bird (remember, I am 3 miles longer than he is, and he says he called me right away), at 9:33:22.

JEDDS-7386 WOOHOO!!! I think that 7386 did very well in the club, and combine. Should know about the club by tomorrow. Combine will take a few days.

Second bird I had clock was:

JAX-5223 GOOD CALL JAXRACINGLOFT!!! Clocked at 9:38. I know my neighbor probably beat this time with two birds. I was not going to send this bird to this race, but JaxRacingLoft contacted me and asked me to check it over and if nothing was wrong with its molt, to please send it. I checked it and although it had not done too well on the last training toss, it looked and felt good. So I added it to the basket.

I'm hoping the rest make it home. I will let the clock run, to let y'all know how each bird did.

At least we are on the sheet.


----------



## conditionfreak

ARPU-38391 clocked at 10:10 with,
NEPLS-4745 at 10:10.

Of those two, ARPU entered the trap first, by just a few seconds.


----------



## conditionfreak

JaxRacingLofts said:


> Walt, I know JAX5223 took a long time returning from 63 miles...but if he is healthy I like to see him go to either the B race or as a trainer...103 miles isn't nothing.
> My only concern is him getting mixed up with other birds during the race and going to the wrong loft. But if you feel his molt is too heavy or is missing too many flights use your judgment.
> Your doing a great job but don't feel like you need to baby my bird. He is straight Beakart and should do well in tough races.


We don't have A and B races in the young bird series. Nor do we have training crates. We have a 100 mile (which I am not allowed to fly, due to being too short), and a 150. Your bird went to the 150, and did decent. Congrats.


----------



## conditionfreak

I just received the email notification of what time the birds went up. 7:45 am. JEDDS and JAX did even better than I thought. 

"the 150 mile race released at 7:45a.m.
clear, calm 53 degrees
100 mile race released at 10:00 a.m.
clear, calm 63 degrees"

Results thus far:
JEDDS-7386-----9:33:22
JAX-5223-------9:38:08
ARPU-38391----10:10:16
NEPLS-4745----10:10:22
OCALA-580-----10:13:35
COV-12293-----10:21:38 personal bird, not in PTC
COV-12290-----10:23:42 personal bird, not in PTC
NEPLS-1808----11:02:68
AVC-1205------14:14:13
FOYS-24579----15:57
MTP-2425------16:25

I will update this posting as they come in.


----------



## Timber

conditionfreak said:


> I just received the email notification of what time the birds went up. 7:45 am. JEDDS and JAX did even better than I thought.
> 
> "the 150 mile race released at 7:45a.m.
> clear, calm 53 degrees
> 100 mile race released at 10:00 a.m.
> clear, calm 63 degrees"
> 
> Results thus far:
> JEDDS-7386-----9:33:22
> JAX-5223-------9:38:08
> ARPU-38391----10:10:16
> NEPLS-4745----10:10:22
> *OCALA-580-----10:13:35*
> COV-12293-----10:21:38 personal bird, not in PTC
> COV-12290-----10:23:42 personal bird, not in PTC
> 
> I will update this posting as they come in.


Thanks Walt!


----------



## Xueoo

I believe that JEDDS is mine. Not sure who else sent a JEDDS banded bird.


----------



## drifter

It would be interesting to know who owns each bird but that probably would just be a lot more more work.


----------



## mtripOH

Congrats going out to 7386!! Excellent call on sending 5223. Nice showing by those that have clocked in so far! Hoping to see all the PT birds to make it back safely!
Walt, thanks for putting in such a long everning/night getting these birds to the race.


----------



## conditionfreak

Xueoo said:


> I believe that JEDDS is mine. Not sure who else sent a JEDDS banded bird.


It is yours. Blue Bar. Congrats again.


----------



## conditionfreak

grifter said:


> It would be interesting to know who owns each bird but that probably would just be a lot more more work.


I could easily do that. But some might not want to be embarrassed if their bird takes two days. Or even 8 hours.


----------



## conditionfreak

It's 3 pm. Ten birds out of 15 are home.  Except for the first two birds that arrived, everything else came out of the north. We were racing from the south.

The rest of the birds undoubtably overflew, and followed other birds north. It appears it is getting ready to rain. That is not good. I think. But then again, it might cool them off and let them backtrack home. I don't know.


----------



## ace in the hole

conditionfreak said:


> "the 150 mile race released at 7:45a.m.
> clear, calm 53 degrees
> 100 mile race released at 10:00 a.m.
> clear, calm 63 degrees"
> 
> Results thus far:
> JEDDS-7386-----9:33:22
> JAX-5223-------9:38:08
> ARPU-38391----10:10:16
> *NEPLS-4745----10:10:22*
> OCALA-580-----10:13:35
> COV-12293-----10:21:38 personal bird, not in PTC
> COV-12290-----10:23:42 personal bird, not in PTC
> 
> I will update this posting as they come in.



I'm very happy with that. She wasn't sent to win a 100 mile race. The 300 is what she is there for. All she needs to do is hang in there and wait for the big race...


----------



## Timber

conditionfreak said:


> It's 3 pm. Nine birds out of 15 are home.  Except for the first two birds that arrived, everything else came out of the north. We were racing from the south.


Please keep us posted and let us know how they did once you guys "knock-off".


----------



## conditionfreak

Timber said:


> Please keep us posted and let us know how they did once you guys "knock-off".


Will do. It will be later tonight. Seems the printer at our club house is not working, so my friend is going to write down the first few. I am not going to knock-off. He is taking my clock.


----------



## Timber

conditionfreak said:


> Will do. It will be later tonight. Seems the printer at our club house is not working, so my friend is going to write down the first few. I am not going to knock-off. He is taking my clock.


OK..thanks.


----------



## drifter

conditionfreak said:


> I could easily do that. But some might not want to be embarrassed if their bird takes two days. Or even 8 hours.


Well yeah, I never thought about it like that. I guess I should be wearing a paper sack over my head.


----------



## conditionfreak

FOYS-24579 and MTP-2425 came in very late.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

conditionfreak said:


> We don't have A and B races in the young bird series. Nor do we have training crates. We have a 100 mile (which I am not allowed to fly, due to being too short), and a 150. Your bird went to the 150, and did decent. Congrats.


Thank you Walt for sending him. I did'nt expect him to clock second...but I did expect him to be on the sheet if he flew straight home. My thinking is if that bird was out for 8 hours on an 63 mile toss he probably flew over 200 miles that day...so 103 miles should be a short skip for him. Congrats Jedds way to go!!! Good Job!


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well good job on all the birds that made it back, I guess I'm one of those that is embarrassed the LNC bird is mine. Hope he makes it back, if not I'll try to send better next year.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

I just got home from the store and was hoping we would know if JEDDS 7386 won the race for walt . I guess we have to wait awhile longer, let hope it went well.
Dave


----------



## HmoobH8wj

hey walt do you mind tell us how many bird are left and who bird still in? (i know mine two are out) just asking


----------



## rackerman

*Congrats Xueoo, good job!!*


Xueoo said:


> I believe that JEDDS is mine. Not sure who else sent a JEDDS banded bird.


----------



## conditionfreak

Sorry folks. I was sick last night. Stomach flu or some such thing. I slept a long time.

My friend that took my clock to the clubhouse, says that a new flyer that is also way short, but out east of me, got 1st thru 5th place. JEDDS 7386 got 6th place in the club.

So.....so were beaten by a brand new flyer. He got 1 thru 5 and we got 6th. My neighbor, the 76 year old guy I train with, got 7th.

I have not went out to the lofts to check and see what it is home yet. Didn't have the clock set up to tell me, as it was taken to the club. I just woke up. It was a long night for me. Being sick and all. I'm felling better now though. My wife probably put bleach into my diet Pepsi again. 

Let's hope the last few birds are home, safe and sound. I will let you know as soon as I know.


----------



## conditionfreak

I just did an inventory. All birds that went to this first race, came home. Except for OGN-3337.

Hopefully it will make it back today.


----------



## rackerman

*Good job Walt!! Hope OGN-3337 makes it back today!

How is the head/neck molt looking with Halleys Comet?? Hope he can make the next race. He is embarassing me *


conditionfreak said:


> I just did an inventory. All birds that went to this first race, came home. Except for OGN-3337.
> 
> Hopefully it will make it back today.


----------



## Matt M

Walt, kind of surprised there weren't a few extras that made it back from that bad toss on 9/6. None came back next day after NEPLS 5502?


----------



## conditionfreak

All of the birds that did not go to yesterdays race, went on a 50 mile training toss today.

We had four birds on the drop:

TRC-710-------9:38:22 (Stump Toe Joe) I was surprised to see him clock first.
COV-12245----9:38:22 A small hen, blue/brown bar. I always expect to lose this bird, but....here it is.
MTZ-2519-----9:38:26 Consistent homer.
OGN-3339-----9:38:41 Just a very nice bird.
NA-1717------10:13:17 Small hen that always surprises me. She doesn't look like much.
NEPLS-5502---10:13:17 Sometimes real good and sometimes "not so good".
KASTLE-20----10:13:19 Big cock. Second biggest bird in the loft, after Stump Toe Joe.
COV-12283----10:13:31 My last surviving entry. A hen that handles very very nice. But not training well.
OGN-3904-----10:13:23 Very nice bird in hand.
FOYS-1308----10:15:05 (Halleys Comet) Getting a little better.
TRC-711------10:15:10 ("Little Girl") Tiny pigeon, that could take the 300. Or not.
CIRPC-0091---10:15:13 I keep expecting this bird to "break out" and demolish the rest.
AVC-1203-----11:15:50 Another bird I always expect to lose, but here it is.
FOYS-2521----came home before dusk
COV-12280----came home before dusk
NCI-188-------came home before dusk
ZEPPELLIN-6--came home Sept. 12th, without electronic band
FOYS-29603--came home on Thursday morning

I could comment on the ones that raced yesterday. But their clocking record speaks for itself.

Two distinct groups. But....

We are out are few birds. They should be in soon. I hope.

These are the birds that are going to next weeks 150 mile race. If all goes well. Gonna train them once or twice more this week, with the ones that raced yesterday. I let the racers from yesterday, relax on their perches today. No outside loft time.


----------



## conditionfreak

Matt M said:


> Walt, kind of surprised there weren't a few extras that made it back from that bad toss on 9/6. None came back next day after NEPLS 5502?


If any came back, I reported them on here. It was a bad toss. A beautiful day, but didn't work out like I wanted it to. K-Factor or whatever.

It is kind of sucking that I lost out to a brand new flyer. But I saw a picture of his loft and it is first rate. He is serious about racing pigeons. I have not spoken with him yet. But he got most of his birds from the guy that lives five miles from me, that rarely talks with me. A great flyer, who is mentoring this new guy.

We had an old time flyer die a couple of months back and his widow was trying to sell his expensive pigeons. I was told this new guy bought $1400.00 worth of breeders from her. The guy that died used to buy pigeons in auctions that cost thousands of dollars each. He just liked spending money on pigeons. I could have bought pigeons from her (we all could have), but I have enough pigeons.

She sold what was left after her sale, to the "dog man" for $2.00 each.  She needed to go have an operation and just wanted them gone. I found out that part, after the fact. Otherwise I would have saved some of them. The "dog man" got some very good pigeons I think.


----------



## Crazy Pete

The dog man gets a lot of very good birds. My best breeder was saved from the dog man, I found out later he is a grandson if the Hekkenklak. He coast me $1.00. Chuck wouldn't give me a ped but he showed the sire's ped to me. If he would have told me befor hand aboult the sale I would have bought the other 2 that went.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Tell ole Joe that he has a lovely lady waiting for him here if he makes it through the races. She'll compliment him nicely. She's missing a toe and another one is mutated looking. Her name is ET if you remember that bird. She (I think?) is still here


----------



## NayNay

My bird is sucking bad, but at least I still have one in the race. Hope he or she sticks around for a while and starts to do better.


----------



## gogo10131

NayNay said:


> My bird is sucking bad, but at least I still have one in the race. Hope he or she sticks around for a while and starts to do better.


Same Here!!!!


----------



## rackerman

I'm really happy to see Halleys Comet doing better, but he has a long road ahead of him. There is some great birds for him to caught up with 

Thanks for the updates Walt!!!


----------



## dogging_99

Good Job Walt! Now if Whoop Azz can learn not to follow the flock when he needs to break away and go home!


----------



## Crazy Pete

rackerman said:


> I'm really happy to see Halleys Comet doing better, but he has a long road ahead of him. There is some great birds for him to caught up with
> 
> Thanks for the updates Walt!!!



I wouldn't worry about the short races and training tosses, I'm sure after we get to 200 miles your bird will do better. Your bird is bred to win the final race, don't worry be happy.
Dave


----------



## Dmax06

Did OGN 3337 ever make it back? Hopefully OGN 3339 does better when it finally gets to go to a race.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Crazy Pete said:


> I wouldn't worry about the short races and training tosses, I'm sure after we get to 200 miles your bird will do better. Your bird is bred to win the final race, don't worry be happy.
> Dave


Agree here patience is key . My bird is bred for 200-300 miles. Hope it gets it poop together by then. In our club races all you want in the first couple of races is a bird in the top say 10-20%% to keep you in the running for average speed.


----------



## rackerman

Crazy Pete said:


> I wouldn't worry about the short races and training tosses, I'm sure after we get to 200 miles your bird will do better. Your bird is bred to win the final race, don't worry be happy.
> Dave


*Thanks Dave!! I am happy, win or lose I do think things will get better, at least I hope so, but like I said, win or lose I will be happy that I was involved
Good luck to you too*


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thank you.
Dave


----------



## rackerman

hillfamilyloft said:


> Agree here patience is key . My bird is bred for 200-300 miles. Hope it gets it poop together by then. In our club races all you want in the first couple of races is a bird in the top say 10-20%% to keep you in the running for average speed.


*Good point! Good luck to you too!*


----------



## rackerman

I wish I knew who has what birds. I wonder if Walt will ever post who has what bird??? Be easier by user names than band numbers


----------



## Xueoo

Winning is hard to come by so take what your birds can give you at any distance. I personally like a fast sprint bird 100-250 mile type. I think it takes a smarter bird to be able to separate itself from a large flock at a short distance.


----------



## conditionfreak

COV-12287 (personal bird), came back Tuesday afternoon, missing its electronic band.

ZEPELLIN-6 came home Wednesday morning (today), also missing its electronic band.

Someone should thank me for supplying their electronic band needs this year. 

At least they are home. Hope they learned something.

I have plenty of extra electronic bands.


----------



## conditionfreak

I will be posting exactly whcih birds are still in the running, and who owns them, after this next 150 mile race weekend. I expect to lose a few then. Maybe five I do not have much confidence in, at this point.

But what is left should be the birds that "may" stick around for awhile. If they can come home from a race, they should be able to come home from all races (except for accidents and such).

One would think.


----------



## NayNay

Band thieves are low life scum.


----------



## Timber

NayNay said:


> Band thieves are low life scum.


NO SH*%! If I ever caught the SumBish who does that in my club.....


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. Doesn't bother me that much (losing bands). As long as he/she feeds my bird and lets it go. I'm good.

Not saying the culprit is a he/she. But if the shoe fits. 

ALL birds, including ZEPELLIN 6, are going 37 miles tomorrow. This is tune-up for Sundays race. My favorite training spot, that all of the birds have been too numerous times. I have had good results from there.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

How many yb are there left?


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> How many yb are there left?


There are 32 birds left.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Tsk tsk. Those bands are expensive!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> There are 31 birds left.


Sounds like you are getting to a good number. I cannot remember where I read it, but there was a theory that the population in the loft was related to how well the birds flew. In a nut shell, it was talking about how the pigeon per square footage needed to be correct for the birds to do well. Their was a ceiling to the ratio. It also talked about how losses were high at the start of training because those birds that were not feeling secure would fly off looking for a more secure place. It makes sense that bullied birds, birds that do not have a perch, birds that don't get the same nutrition etc, will get lost. These are the birds that have no motivation for home. Quality not quantity was the theme of the article. There is a lot to flying young birds. Some fliers can enter a loft and pick their best bird that week, just by how they act before basketing. This is just another factor in your success. Diet also plays a huge part in these first few races. Hungry, but not too hungry seems to bring the winners. Last year Cliff who was flying my young birds slightly overfed the birds because he thought there was going to be a head wind and they needed the energy. Lost by two minutes. The birds circled a few too many times after arriving at the loft. In my opinion, wing is the biggest factor in young birds. The race series coincides with the molt. Those that manipulate the molt have the best advantage. Tail feathers, 6-10 flights, head molt all seem to matter. Young bird flying is an art. 31 is not a bad number. Gives you more time to assess each bird.


----------



## conditionfreak

FOYS-29603 came home this morning, from the training toss a few days ago.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

conditionfreak said:


> COV-12287 (personal bird), came back Tuesday afternoon, missing its electronic band.
> 
> ZEPELLIN-6 came home Wednesday morning (today), also missing its electronic band.
> 
> Someone should thank me for supplying their electronic band needs this year.
> 
> At least they are home. Hope they learned something.
> 
> I have plenty of extra electronic bands.


Thats a ghetto move these guys trapping your birds and stealing their race bands. On the bright side though at least they are doing a catch and release and not "culling" the competition. 
Thought about this for a minute and came up with the idea of painting all the PT Classic birds race bands with some Hot Pink nail polish. If they trap in the wrong loft whoever the fancier is will know instantly its not their bird and should act accordingly...and just might discourage stealing. Just saying..its an idea.


----------



## raftree3

hillfamilyloft said:


> Sounds like you are getting to a good number. I cannot remember where I read it, but there was a theory that the population in the loft was related to how well the birds flew. In a nut shell, it was talking about how the pigeon per square footage needed to be correct for the birds to do well. Their was a ceiling to the ratio. It also talked about how losses were high at the start of training because those birds that were not feeling secure would fly off looking for a more secure place. It makes sense that bullied birds, birds that do not have a perch, birds that don't get the same nutrition etc, will get lost. These are the birds that have no motivation for home. Quality not quantity was the theme of the article. There is a lot to flying young birds. Some fliers can enter a loft and pick their best bird that week, just by how they act before basketing. This is just another factor in your success. Diet also plays a huge part in these first few races. Hungry, but not too hungry seems to bring the winners. Last year Cliff who was flying my young birds slightly overfed the birds because he thought there was going to be a head wind and they needed the energy. Lost by two minutes. The birds circled a few too many times after arriving at the loft. In my opinion, wing is the biggest factor in young birds. The race series coincides with the molt. Those that manipulate the molt have the best advantage. Tail feathers, 6-10 flights, head molt all seem to matter. Young bird flying is an art. 31 is not a bad number. Gives you more time to assess each bird.


I really agree with this. I wind up with basically the same number each year at the end of the races no matter how many I start with.


----------



## conditionfreak

I trained all birds, except COV-12287, FOYS-29603 and ZEPELLIN-6, today.

When I got to the release point (35 miles or so), I let them sit in the crates for about 8 minutes, out on the ground. While they were doing this, I was sitting in my car listening to the radio.

Then I got out and let them up. They were all together, circling far off to the north (correct direction). All of a sudden I see another larger flock of pigeons circling near them. Probably 6o or so pigeons in this larger flock.

The two flocks joined together and began circling together. Then they broke into separate groups, one being smaller, and both left north, over the large wooded hills. They were then out of sight and I could not see them as I drove home.

This really worried me as I assumed that we would lose birds staying with the larger flock. Whatever that original larger flock was. Another racing homer flock being trained, or some kind of "fancy" pigeon flock out flying.

In any case, the bottom line is that there was a total of 29 birds trained by me today. We are out 3 at this time (6:40 PM). Most birds came home immediately. A few straggled in during the rest of the day. First group came home just as I was getting home. First bird to trap was FOYS-2521. But as I said, it was a flock of about 22 birds that came together, early.

Hopefully the missing birds will get home this evening or early tomorrow morning.

There does not seem to be a big correlation between how a bird does on any particular training toss, and how it does in the next race.


----------



## conditionfreak

I have mentioned this several times before. But I will mention it again.

Our club allows us to not "knock off" from a race, the following shipping night. This is an effort to save those that have to drive a long distance to the club house, driving time, and thus fuel costs.

This does not allow the official club and combine results for every race, to be known and published, for over a week. Sometimes ten days after the actual race has taken place.

Sorry for the big delay in "official" results from "our" races. But that is just the way it is. That guy I have mentioned a couple of times, that lives about five miles from me, and that does not talk to me or my closest flyer (3 miles away), does not "knock-off", until this Saturday night, when he ships his birds for the next race.

Bummer, and a long wait, I know. But it is the same thing I did last year, for my own knock-offs. So I understand.

I am knocking off on race days this year, only because I am flying birds for the PT Classic event. Other wise, I would be doing the same thing he is doing. Knocking off a week after the race I just flew.


----------



## dvtlegend

So is there going to be a next year pt race? If so, put me down.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

dvtlegend said:


> So is there going to be a next year pt race? If so, put me down.


if he already talking about 2013pt race then put me on the list too.


----------



## conditionfreak

We are not even close to discussing an entry list for next years P T Classic event.

It will be obvious when we are. Probably in November, or late October. After this years event is over.

Heck. We have only had one race so far this year. We have about seven or so more to go.

But I like the enthusiam.


----------



## dvtlegend

LOL, seeing everyone posting and worrying about their birds and not having part in it, makes me want it. I didn't make the cut this year because of limited space in the loft and the waiting list. So I figured I opted to be first in line if there is a next years. lol


----------



## conditionfreak

We are missing one bird from the last training toss, which was only 35 miles. 

Tomorrow (Saturday) is shipping night for Sundays 150 mile race. I am going to keep some birds back. I had orginaly intended to send everything that did not go to last Sundays race, to this upcoming race. But some birds are just not up to snuff. They were out to long, from training.

But most that did not go last week, will go tomorrow. Weather is supposed to be good this weekend.

After this next race. We will have the birds left, that have shown they can find their way home, and can break away from a very loarge flock of birds going elsewhere. So the rest of the season should be more interesting.

I wish we got our race results quicker. But it is what it is. My club is known as the Dear Creek club and the combine is known as the Central Ohio combine. In case anyone cares. I was told why the club is called "Dear Creek", but I forget. It is in Circleville, Ohio. I think it just moved from a smaller town to the bigger town, and kept the old charter.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Are you sending any birds that went last week?
Dave


----------



## rackerman

Crazy Pete said:


> Are you sending any birds that went last week?
> Dave


*I think he is sending some and holding some back, but is sending some that did not go last weekend. At least thats how I take it.

I am just wondering what bird did not make it back from yesterdays 35 mile toss*


----------



## conditionfreak

I am not sending any birds that raced last week. I am trying to make the competition as fair as possible.

Therefore, I am only sending birds that have not raced yet.

After this weekends race, I will send to the next race, the birds that are IMO, ready for this next jump. 200 miles. 

My goal is to prepare what birds are left, for the final, winner take all, 300 mile race in October. These club/combine races are just "training" for the P T Classic ONE LOFT RACE.


----------



## NayNay

I think your plan is a good one Walt, since like you said, we are prepping for the finale.


----------



## Pigeon0446

conditionfreak said:


> I wish we got our race results quicker. But it is what it is. My club is known as the Dear Creek club and the combine is known as the Central Ohio combine. In case anyone cares. I was told why the club is called "Dear Creek", but I forget. It is in Circleville, Ohio. I think it just moved from a smaller town to the bigger town, and kept the old charter.


Circleville, Ohio used to be our 500 mile station but they moved it to Plain City a few years ago for some reason. Even though Circleville is more on line with our other stations and Plain City is about 40 miles too far north.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Most people understood what you said, I'm the one you have to hit in the head and tell twice.
Dave


----------



## rackerman

conditionfreak said:


> We are missing one bird from the last training toss, which was only 35 miles.
> Tomorrow (Saturday) is shipping night for Sundays 150 mile race. I am going to keep some birds back. I had orginaly intended to send everything that did not go to last Sundays race, to this upcoming race. But some birds are just not up to snuff. They were out to long, from training.
> 
> But most that did not go last week, will go tomorrow. Weather is supposed to be good this weekend.
> 
> After this next race. We will have the birds left, that have shown they can find their way home, and can break away from a very loarge flock of birds going elsewhere. So the rest of the season should be more interesting.
> 
> I wish we got our race results quicker. But it is what it is. My club is known as the Dear Creek club and the combine is known as the Central Ohio combine. In case anyone cares. I was told why the club is called "Dear Creek", but I forget. It is in Circleville, Ohio. I think it just moved from a smaller town to the bigger town, and kept the old charter.


*Are you still missing the above bird?? You never said what bird it was or if it made it back?
JUST WONDERING.*


----------



## conditionfreak

Yep. Stil missing that bird. But I don't know what bird it is. When I basket the birds today for this race. I will find out what is missing, and what is not.


----------



## jpsnapdy

raftree3 said:


> I really agree with this. I wind up with basically the same number each year at the end of the races no matter how many I start with.


Would it be possible for you to start with the number you finish with?


----------



## Xueoo

conditionfreak said:


> I am not sending any birds that raced last week. I am trying to make the competition as fair as possible.
> 
> Therefore, I am only sending birds that have not raced yet.
> 
> After this weekends race, I will send to the next race, the birds that are IMO, ready for this next jump. 200 miles.
> 
> My goal is to prepare what birds are left, for the final, winner take all, 300 mile race in October. These club/combine races are just "training" for the P T Classic ONE LOFT RACE.


If you fear losing birds in the race, I wouldn't mind if mine goes to this one.


----------



## ace in the hole

Xueoo said:


> If you fear losing birds in the race, I wouldn't mind if mine goes to this one.


Same here... I think the birds that flew the race in good time last week should race this week. Why hole them back if they are ready to race. That's what they were bred for. I would like to see mine race every race it is fit to fly. Other than the week before the PT Classic. IMO that would be the week to hold them all back to give them all the best and even chance on the 300.


----------



## rackerman

conditionfreak said:


> Yep. Stil missing that bird. But I don't know what bird it is. When I basket the birds today for this race. I will find out what is missing, and what is not.


*OK, Thanks!!*


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Xueoo said:


> If you fear losing birds in the race, I wouldn't mind if mine goes to this one.


You know how I feel...if my bird is fit...let him fly..Thanx


----------



## Crazy Pete

Walt You have flown birds long enough to understand, so you just do as you please. It's all good.
Dave


----------



## drifter

That reminds me of the lyrics from the old song Garden Party. " But it's all right now, I learned my lesson well.
You see, ya can't please everyone, so ya got to please yourself."


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Good luck on those birds to morrow morning. Hope they all make it back.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

jpsnapdy said:


> Would it be possible for you to start with the number you finish with?


In that case I'd say whatever number that is, is your loft's carrying capacity. So try to aim for that number when breeding.


----------



## Kastle Loft

I'm staring at a very nice looking shipping trailer full of pigeons ready to book it home. Just waiting for that sun to come up. I assume it will show up eventually.

Overcast here but clearing to the NE (the direction home).

I'll post some photos and video later today. Hopefully I'll wake up enough to get them in focus. Late night last night covering the UK vs WKU game. My alma mater beat the school where I work now in an OT stunner.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well I can't wait to see the vidio, our birds are in Dorado Kansas waiting for sun up as well. Lets all have a good race.
Dave


----------



## raftree3

Crazy Pete said:


> Well I can't wait to see the vidio, our birds are in Dorado Kansas waiting for sun up as well. Lets all have a good race.
> Dave


Hope you have better luck than we did. We went to El Dorado yesterday. Foggy and overcast at 8am so he waited till 9:30 and went up to Lincolnville where he finally released them....everyone's still got birds out this morning. I had a few come good yesterday but overall not a very good day.


----------



## Kastle Loft

8:05 release. Musta been 1000 birds on that truck. Amazing to watch. Video and photos later . . .

Good luck everyone!


----------



## conditionfreak

Late night at shipping. Computer problems. Two guys in the club did not get to ship at all, and one guy had to switch from electronic timing to a manual clocking.

The follwoing birds were shipped to this race:

OGN-3339
TRC-710
COV-12280
NA-1717
NCI-188
FOYS-1308
NEPLS-5502
MTZ-2519
OGN-3904
KASTLE-20
COV-12293
COV-12283
AVC-1203
TRC-711
CIRPC-0091
ZEPELLIN-6

Birds up at 8:05 as stated above.

I own an apology for information I have given about my distance. It is a 150 mile race (just like last week), but my personal distance is actually about 86 miles. I erroneously said previously that it was around 103 miles. I remembered incorrectly. Sorry for that.

The following birds were not shipped, even though they have not been to a race yet.

FOYS-29603 Tired
COV-12287 Tired
COV-12245 Only 8 flights on each wing and head molt

I have the official club results from last weeks race and will scan and post soon. It is as I was told. One guy got 1-5 and we got 6th. Still waiting on the combine results.


----------



## conditionfreak

Two guys in the club, had to take their birds back home last night at shipping. It is a long boring story, but the short version is that they use Benzing Express clocks and the club printer would not work. It seems that G-2 and M-1 clocks are okay to go if the oprinter will not work, but the Express clocks will not clear the race from last week, if the results can not be printed out. Thus their clocks could not be used. It was a total of about 80 birds that were taken back home. Those guys were really upset. A third guy borrowed a manual clock in order to participate.

So, fewer club birds in todays race.


----------



## Crazy Pete

raftree3 said:


> Hope you have better luck than we did. We went to El Dorado yesterday. Foggy and overcast at 8am so he waited till 9:30 and went up to Lincolnville where he finally released them....everyone's still got birds out this morning. I had a few come good yesterday but overall not a very good day.


Looks like we are doing the same thing, Bob is on his way back to Lincolnville, he may bring them back to the 100 mile station. It's better to be cautious than to loose all your birds.
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft

Here are some photos from this morning's release. I haven't edited the video yet - I'll probably wait until this afternoon to do that as my birds from our club race are due to start coming in soon and I want to be out waiting for them to cheer them on. 

In this first photo, in the center of the frame, you will see five boxes. Four of those five were "DC" or Deer Creek boxes (the top box was not a DC box).



















This last photo here shows the majority of the pigeons released and heading north/northwest.


----------



## conditionfreak

Tough day. We did not win. Sent 16 birds and have 16 birds home. 100% returns. Judging from the fact that last weeks race was the same location as this weeks race. I figured the birds should be home around 9:50 am or so. Yet, they got home a half hour later than that. Doesn't look good. Weather seems to be the same as last week.

First bird home was COV-12290, a personal bird of mine. But it did not clock quickly, preferring to sit on the loft and look at me as I whistled.. A few seconds later, TRC-711 "Little Girl" came in like a rocket and clocked. Then 12290 clocked.

The elderly guy who is 3 miles shorter distance than I, says he had 5 in the clock by 10:22 am. Here are our results thus far:

TRC-711-----10:25:54
COV-12290--10:25:57
COV-12293--10:47:41
CIRPC-0091--10:52:46
COV-12283--11:06:47
OGN:3339---11:15:05
NCI-188-----11:15:10
KASTLE-20--11:21:51
NA-1717-----11:30:29
MTZ-2519---11:37:03
TRC-710-----11:52:20
NEPLS-5502--12:24:42
AVC-1203----13:58:39
COV-12280---14:02:59
FOYS-1308---14:11:18
OGN-3904----14:18:50


The only two birds that came from the right direction, were TRC-711 and COV-12290. The rest are coming from the north. We race from the south. They apparently passed my location, following the larger flock and then back-tracked.

Again, 100% returns. Which I love. But losing....not so much. 

Congrats to "Little Girl", and my own COV-12290.


----------



## mtripOH

Kastle Loft said:


> Here are some photos from this morning's release. I haven't edited the video yet - I'll probably wait until this afternoon to do that as my birds from our club race are due to start coming in soon and I want to be out waiting for them to cheer them on.


Thanks for the pics! I think they are pretty awesome!


----------



## mtripOH

TRC-711-----10:25:54
COV-12290--10:25:57
COV-12293--10:47:41
CIRPC-0091--10:52:46
COV-12283--11:06:47


Congrats going out to 711 and 12290. Glad to see they are trickling in. Even though we are out of the race with both our birds MIA I still am enjoying the race and love the updates. Good luck to all.


----------



## rackerman

conditionfreak said:


> Late night at shipping. Computer problems. Two guys in the club did not get to ship at all, and one guy had to switch from electronic timing to a manual clocking.
> 
> The follwoing birds were shipped to this race:
> 
> OGN-3339
> TRC-710
> COV-12280
> NA-1717
> NCI-188
> FOYS-1308
> NEPLS-5502
> MTZ-2519
> OGN-3904
> KASTLE-20
> COV-12293
> COV-12283
> AVC-1203
> TRC-711
> CIRPC-0091
> ZEPELLIN-6
> 
> Birds up at 8:05 as stated above.
> 
> I own an apology for information I have given about my distance. It is a 150 mile race (just like last week), but my personal distance is actually about 86 miles. I erroneously said previously that it was around 103 miles. I remembered incorrectly. Sorry for that.
> 
> The following birds were not shipped, even though they have not been to a race yet.
> 
> FOYS-29603 Tired
> COV-12287 Tired
> COV-12245 Only 8 flights on each wing and head molt
> 
> I have the official club results from last weeks race and will scan and post soon. It is as I was told. One guy got 1-5 and we got 6th. Still waiting on the combine results.


*Thanks Walt and GOOD LUCK too everyone in todays race!!*


----------



## Gnuretiree

Nice going - great to get them all home! Great to see two coming in from the right direction too. Good learning experience for everyone else.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Good job Walt and you too Becky, you may have to change her name to speedy girl.
Dave


----------



## raftree3

Gnuretiree said:


> Nice going - great to get them all home! Great to see two coming in from the right direction too. Good learning experience for everyone else.


I think 91 will put it gear now that he's been on a race!


----------



## Gnuretiree

I think 91 is sandbagging because he doesn't want me to have to buy ice cream because Walt picks him to win - Just saying.....


----------



## Crazy Pete

About this ice cream did Walt pick a bird yet?
Dave


----------



## Matt M

Congratulations Becky for having the first bird clocked today!


----------



## Kastle Loft

Here is a short video of the release. 

http://bit.ly/Qve3aq


.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thats a lot of birds, thanks for the vid.


----------



## conditionfreak

Crazy Pete said:


> About this ice cream did Walt pick a bird yet?
> Dave


Nope, he did not. He has until October, per the original bet agreement. Ha Ha

Wouldn't it be funny if there was only one bird left come October? I couldn't lose.

Remember: Butter Pecan....



ha ha ha ha


----------



## conditionfreak

Knocked off last night at the club. Our club is still having computer problems.

I know that about ten birds beat ours, but it could be a whole lot more. Time will tell after everone knockes off late this week.

Also, still waiting for combine results from last weeks race.


----------



## dogging_99

"The follwoing birds were shipped to this race:"

OGN-3339 - OGN:3339---11:15:05
TRC-710 - TRC-710-----11:52:20
COV-12280 - COV-12280---14:02:59
NA-1717 - NA-1717-----11:30:29
NCI-188 - NCI-188-----11:15:10
FOYS-1308 - FOYS-1308---14:11:18
NEPLS-5502 - NEPLS-5502--12:24:42
MTZ-2519 - MTZ-2519---11:37:03
OGN-3904 - OGN-3904----14:18:50
KASTLE-20 - KASTLE-20--11:21:51
COV-12293 - COV-12293--10:47:41
COV-12283 - COV-12283--11:06:47
AVC-1203 - AVC-1203----13:58:39
TRC-711 - TRC-711-----10:25:54
CIRPC-0091 - CIRPC-0091--10:52:46
ZEPELLIN-6 - MIA?? or replaced by COV-12290 

"Sent 16 birds and have 16 birds home"

Hey Walt, am I reading this right? 
ZEPELLIN-6 MIA?? or replaced by COV-12290--10:25:57


----------



## conditionfreak

I thought I posted it, but maybe I did not. Zeppelin-6 was kept back home and did not go to the race. He came back very late from a training toss and was not in good condition. He was missing his electronic band also. I have extra bands. He will go to the next race, which is a 200 mile, but much less than that for me. I also kept back FOYS-29603, which appears "tired" and not ready to race. It also came back late from a training toss, and needs to rest and build up strength.


----------



## Timber

conditionfreak said:


> I have the official club results from last weeks race and will scan and post soon. It is as I was told. One guy got 1-5 and we got 6th. Still waiting on the combine results.


When you get a chance.....thanks......


----------



## conditionfreak

I am listed as "Marine One Lofts". We have the number 6th, 18th, 81st, 82nd, 83rd, 86th, and 91st spots.

This is only the club. Combine results will probably be put out Tuesday (tomorrow).


----------



## conditionfreak

Kastle Loft. Well done short video. Very nice still pics also. 

When they say "a picture is worth a thousand words", this is what they mean. I know exactly how many birds are released numerically. But seeing it really puts into perspective how many birds there are in each race.

Thanks very much.

It is interesting how some birds from the lower crates will often hit the ground as all of the birds are released. I guess they just kind of get "pushed down" by the birds above them. It "could" possibly break a leg, and we at home, would assume the bird hit a wire.


----------



## Timber

Thanks Again!


----------



## rackerman

Congratulations Becky!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Hehehehehe


----------



## conditionfreak

Well....I have the combine results for the 1st race of the season. I (we) are Marine One Lofts. We have the 14th and the 59th positions, in the top ten percent.

WinSpeed-1 CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 09/18/12-14:17
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: LEX1YB12 Young Bird Race(Special) Flown: 09/09/2012
Release(A): 07:45 Birds: 597 Lofts: 36 Station: LEXINGTON KY
Weather (Rel) (Arr) 

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 rob patter/36 5720 AU 12 ARPU BB C 09:38:40 93.078 00.00 1441.053 120
2 rob patterson 5719 AU 12 ARPU BC H 09:38:42 2/ 36 00.02 1440.631 119
3 rob patterson 5741 AU 12 ARPU DCSP C 09:38:46 3/ 36 00.05 1439.829 118
4 rob patterson 5756 AU 12 ARPU RC C 09:38:47 4/ 36 00.07 1439.533 117
5 rob patterson 5707 AU 12 ARPU DC C 09:39:44 5/ 36 01.04 1427.574 116
6 BAKER & SO/14 787 AU 12 BS UNKN C 10:29:40 133.084 02.07 1422.466 115
7 BAKER & SONS 789 AU 12 BS UNKN C 10:29:41 2/ 14 02.08 1422.322 114
8 BAKER & SONS 728 AU 12 BS UNKN C 10:29:44 3/ 14 02.11 1421.890 113
9 BAKER & SONS 727 AU 12 BS UNKN C 10:29:45 4/ 14 02.12 1421.746 112
10 BAKER & SONS 786 AU 12 BS UNKN C 10:29:49 5/ 14 02.16 1421.171 110
11 BAKER & SONS 788 AU 12 BS UNKN C 10:29:49 6/ 14 02.16 1421.171 109
12 BAKER & SONS 790 AU 12 BS UNKN C 10:30:05 7/ 14 02.32 1418.876 108
13 JUST WINGIN/7 54227 AU 12 ARPU UNKN C 10:30:40 133.084 03.07 1413.886 107
14 MarineOne/15 7386 AU 12 JEDD BB H 09:33:22 86.670 02.31 1407.371 106
15 Clearcreek/33 408 AU 12 LFO BB H 10:37:50 137.505 04.54 1400.117 105
16 Clearcreek Lo 431 AU 12 LFO BB H 10:37:54 2/ 33 04.58 1399.577 104
17 Clearcreek Lo 1281 AU 12 LFO BBWF H 10:37:55 3/ 33 04.59 1399.483 103
18 Clearcreek Lo 418 AU 12 LFO BB C 10:38:04 4/ 33 05.07 1398.351 102
19 Clearcreek Lo 407 AU 12 LFO BCSP C 10:38:05 5/ 33 05.09 1398.149 101
20 Clearcreek Lo 428 AU 12 LFO BC C 10:38:14 6/ 33 05.18 1396.898 100
21 Clearcreek Lo 1027 AU 12 COC BBSP H 10:38:15 7/ 33 05.18 1396.858 99
22 LoJac Loft/12 255 AU 12 LFO BB H 10:55:51 151.065 06.22 1392.927 98
23 HillCrestL/18 7885 AU 12 ARPU BLK H 09:29:49 82.122 03.59 1385.841 97
24 LoJac Loft 259 AU 12 LFO BBSP H 10:57:43 2/ 12 08.13 1379.520 96
 25 LoJac Loft 260 AU 12 LFO RCWF H 10:57:54 3/ 12 08.24 1378.197 95
26 sky fly lo/39 60721 AU 12 ARPU RC C 10:36:53 134.501 07.36 1377.210 94
27 sky fly loft 60739 AU 12 ARPU SILV H 10:36:57 2/ 39 07.41 1376.636 93
28 sky fly loft 60720 AU 12 ARPU SILV H 10:36:58 3/ 39 07.41 1376.530 92
29 sky fly loft 60725 AU 12 ARPU VWFL H 10:37:07 4/ 39 07.51 1375.250 91
30 sky fly loft 60718 AU 12 ARPU RC C 10:37:09 5/ 39 07.53 1375.010 90
31 Jim Benson/41 1036 AU 12 LFO BB C 10:35:49 133.377 07.56 1374.124 89
32 HillCrestLoft 7865 AU 12 ARPU BLWF C 09:30:57 2/ 18 05.39 1364.180 88
33 ANDERSON F/10 283 AU 12 AFL UNKN C 10:52:07 144.914 10.07 1363.059 87
34 ANDERSON FAMI 248 AU 12 AFL UNKN H 10:52:09 2/ 10 10.09 1362.816 86
35 ANDERSON FAMI 263 AU 12 AFL UNKN C 10:52:09 3/ 10 10.09 1362.816 85
36 ANDERSON FAMI 113 AU 12 TCL UNKN H 10:52:11 4/ 10 10.11 1362.573 84
37 Clearcreek Lo 426 AU 12 LFO BC H 10:42:39 8/ 33 09.42 1362.248 83
38 BAKER & SONS 717 AU 12 BS UNKN H 10:36:57 8/ 14 09.24 1362.214 82
39 ANDERSON FAMI 252 AU 12 AFL UNKN H 10:52:14 5/ 10 10.14 1362.210 81
40 BAKER & SONS 711 AU 12 BS UNKN H 10:36:58 9/ 14 09.25 1362.082 80
41 Git R Done/15 93 AU 12 LFO BC H 10:59:47 150.742 10.40 1362.044 79
42 Clearcreek Lo 412 AU 12 LFO BB H 10:42:41 9/ 33 09.45 1361.903 78
43 BAKER & SONS 708 AU 12 BS UNKN H 10:37:02 10/ 14 09.29 1361.555 77
44 BAKER & SONS 724 AU 12 BS UNKN H 10:37:04 11/ 14 09.31 1361.291 76
45 BOB LEONAR/10 2093 AU 12 MVS BLS H 10:39:24 134.825 09.43 1360.641 75
46 ANDERSON FAMI 238 AU 12 AFL UNKN H 10:52:29 6/ 10 10.29 1360.393 74
47 BOB LEONARD 2261 AU 12 MVS DC H 10:39:27 2/ 10 09.46 1360.251 73
48 BAKER & SONS 792 AU 12 BS UNKN H 10:37:12 12/ 14 09.39 1360.237 72
49 BAKER & SONS 950 AU 12 DEF UNKN H 10:37:32 13/ 14 09.59 1357.609 71
50 BOB LEONARD 2270 AU 12 MVS BLK H 10:39:54 3/ 10 10.13 1356.751 70
51 BAKER & SONS 785 AU 12 BS UNKN H 10:37:44 14/ 14 10.11 1356.037 69
52 Dave Trace/13 663 AU 12 PCO BB H 11:21:43 166.785 13.01 1354.491 68
53 DOUG SNYDER/8 645 AU 12 BS UNKN C 10:39:58 134.649 10.30 1354.458 67
54 Dave Tracey 677 AU 12 PCO MLY H 11:21:44 2/ 13 13.02 1354.387 66
55 JUST WINGIN I 614 AU 12 BS UNKN H 10:38:12 2/ 7 10.39 1352.389 65
56 sky fly loft 60735 AU 12 ARPU BC C 10:40:06 6/ 39 10.50 1351.859 64
57 sky fly loft 60711 AU 12 ARPU BB H 10:40:09 7/ 39 10.52 1351.538 63
58 sky fly loft 60736 AU 12 ARPU RCWF H 10:40:33 8/ 39 11.17 1348.356 62
59 MarineOne 5223 AU 12 JAX BCWF C 09:38:08 2/ 15 07.18 1348.064 61
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------


----------



## drifter

How long was this training toss?


----------



## conditionfreak

I did a 32 mile training toss yesterday, and all birds went. Today I did a 42 mile training toss, except I left Halleys Comet at home. He came home from the previous days toss, four hours late. He was tired.

All birds from both training tosses are in the loft. One was out overnight and I do not know which bird that was.

It is my plan to send all birds to this coming weekends race. It is a 200 mile race, which will be less than 150 for me. Up to this point, we have had a 100 and a 150 race, each racing day. That accounts for the lower number of birds participating in the race (150) that we participated in. But now, all combine birds will be going to one 200. More competition in the race we will be participating in. Some people did not participate in the 150's at all, opting to just fly the 100 mile races. The 100 mile and the 150 mile races, do not count for average speed. Not that I would ever imagine winning average speed. 

continuation of the combine results for the fitst 150 mile race:

WinSpeed-1 CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 09/18/12-14:17
Weekly Race Report Page 2
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: LEX1YB12 Young Bird Race(Special) Flown: 09/09/2012

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
60 sky fly loft 60708 AU 12 ARPU RC H 10:40:44 9/ 39 11.28 1346.987 60
61 KEN SLAGLE/31 272 AU 12 AFL UNKN H 10:22:18 120.207 10.29 1345.004 59
62 KEN SLAGLE 2092 AU 12 MVS UNKN H 10:22:51 2/ 31 11.02 1340.318 58
63 ANDERSON FAMI 293 AU 12 AFL UNKN H 10:55:39 7/ 10 13.39 1337.798 57
64 Jim Bensonhav 1033 AU 12 LFO RED C 10:40:44 2/ 41 12.50 1335.721 56
65 Jim Bensonhav 829 AU 12 COC BCWF H 10:40:49 3/ 41 12.55 1335.138 55
66 Jim Bensonhav 830 AU 12 COC BBWF C 10:40:57 4/ 41 13.03 1334.126 54
67 Jim Bensonhav 843 AU 12 COC SILV H 10:41:11 5/ 41 13.17 1332.296 53
68 Sams Pigeo/13 1378 AU 12 COC BB H 11:06:59 152.697 15.30 1330.391 52
69 LoJac Loft 76 AU 12 LFO BB H 11:04:51 4/ 12 15.22 1330.205 51
70 LoJac Loft 66 AU 12 LFO RC H 11:04:54 5/ 12 15.25 1329.872 50
71 Ron Pairan/11 809 AU 12 LFO BBSP C 11:22:10 164.044 16.49 1329.403 49
72 Ron Pairan 1061 AU 12 COC SLTE H 11:22:12 2/ 11 16.51 1329.199 48
73 Ron Pairan 825 AU 12 LFO LC C 11:22:21 3/ 11 17.01 1328.210 47
74 Ron Pairan 6028 AU 12 WOWP BB C 11:22:25 4/ 11 17.04 1327.864 46
75 Jim Bensonhav 844 AU 12 COC SILV C 10:41:50 6/ 41 13.56 1327.400 45
76 Jim Bensonhav 1035 AU 12 LFO BC H 10:41:54 7/ 41 14.00 1326.937 44
77 Sams Pigeon P 1315 AU 12 COC DC H 11:08:57 2/ 13 17.28 1317.553 43
78 sky fly loft 60792 AU 12 ARPU DC C 10:44:43 10/ 39 15.27 1317.109 42
79 Sams Pigeon P 1072 AU 12 LFO RC H 11:09:02 3/ 13 17.33 1317.037 41
80 Git R Done Lo 9904 AU 12 ARPU SIL H 11:06:42 2/ 15 17.35 1315.315 40
81 Sams Pigeon P 1377 AU 12 COC BC H 11:09:18 4/ 13 17.49 1315.307 39
82 Git R Done Lo 1296 AU 12 COC BBWF H 11:06:44 3/ 15 17.37 1315.098 38
83 Sams Pigeon P 1082 AU 12 LFO BC H 11:09:21 5/ 13 17.52 1314.996 37
84 Sams Pigeon P 1078 AU 12 LFO BB H 11:09:22 6/ 13 17.53 1314.889 36
85 Kevin Span/12 34 AU 12 LFO BC H 11:06:46 150.712 17.42 1314.579 35
86 sky fly loft 60709 AU 12 ARPU BC C 10:45:10 11/ 39 15.53 1313.905 34
87 Git R Done Lo 1290 AU 12 COC BB H 11:07:02 4/ 15 17.56 1313.080 33
88 Bob Houser/17 7959 AU 12 ARPU BB C 11:33:33 170.330 20.31 1311.622 32
89 Jim Bensonhav 1047 AU 12 LFO BC H 10:44:10 8/ 41 16.17 1310.089 31
90 Jim Bensonhav 822 AU 12 COC BB H 10:45:03 9/ 41 17.09 1303.735 30
91 LoJac Loft 251 AU 12 LFO DC H 11:09:05 6/ 12 19.35 1302.668 29
92 Kevin Spangle 1060 AU 12 COC BCSP H 11:08:42 2/ 12 19.38 1302.092 28
93 Jim Bensonhav 835 AU 12 COC BBWF C 10:45:55 10/ 41 18.01 1297.430 27
94 doc kelly/34 1283 AU 12 LFO BBSP H 11:01:42 144.270 20.30 1290.822 26
95 RON LECKEY/13 654 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 11:15:10 153.716 22.25 1287.284 25
96 Sams Pigeon P 1079 AU 12 LFO GRIZ H 11:13:46 7/ 13 22.17 1287.178 24
97 RON LECKEY 656 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 11:15:18 2/ 13 22.33 1286.468 23
98 KEN SLAGLE 1281 IF 12 ATB UNKN H 10:29:58 3/ 31 18.09 1282.497 22
99 doc kelly 5921 AU 12 AA BB H 11:04:06 2/ 34 22.54 1275.209 21
100 doc kelly 1196 AU 12 COC BB C 11:04:07 3/ 34 22.55 1275.102 20
101 david cole/23 14864 AU 12 ARPU BBWF C 09:42:16 84.968 13.30 1275.084 19
102 KEN SLAGLE 961 AU 12 NDPC UNKN H 10:31:14 4/ 31 19.25 1272.724 18
103 MELVIN ROE/9 45 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 10:29:41 119.036 19.17 1272.186 17
104 Dave Tracey 662 AU 12 PCO BC H 11:36:10 3/ 13 27.28 1269.823 16
105 BOB LEONARD 2257 AU 12 MVS BLS C 10:51:56 4/ 10 22.15 1269.415 15
106 david cole 14824 AU 12 ARPU BB H 09:42:48 2/ 23 14.01 1269.402 14
107 david cole 14854 AU 12 ARPU BC C 09:42:55 3/ 23 14.09 1268.128 13
108 david cole 14836 AU 12 ARPU BC C 09:43:08 4/ 23 14.22 1265.784 12
109 Richard No/21 878 AU 12 COC GRIZ H 11:31:00 162.508 27.31 1265.553 11
110 JUST WINGIN I 613 AU 12 BS UNKN C 10:50:06 3/ 7 22.33 1265.444 9
111 Richard Norri 871 AU 12 COC BB H 11:31:03 2/ 21 27.34 1265.255 8
112 Richard Norri 868 AU 12 COC BB H 11:31:05 3/ 21 27.37 1265.031 7
113 david cole 14840 AU 12 ARPU BC H 09:43:17 5/ 23 14.30 1264.251 6
114 david cole 14830 AU 12 ARPU BB H 09:43:30 6/ 23 14.44 1261.833 5
115 david cole 14817 AU 12 ARPU BC H 09:43:47 7/ 23 15.00 1258.911 4
116 HillCrestLoft 7854 AU 12 ARPU DC H 09:39:49 3/ 18 14.31 1258.831 3
117 doc kelly 1197 AU 12 COC BBSP H 11:06:44 4/ 34 25.32 1258.627 2
118 Jim Bensonhav 1050 AU 12 LFO BB H 10:51:32 11/ 41 23.38 1258.445 1
119 JUST WINGIN I 616 AU 12 BS UNKN H 10:51:08 4/ 7 23.35 1258.419 0
--------------------------------- Above are 20 percent ------------------------


----------



## conditionfreak

continuation of combine race results for the first 150 mile race:

120 Jim Bensonhav 1397 AU 12 COC BB H 10:51:41 12/ 41 23.47 1257.400 0
WinSpeed-1 CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 09/18/12-14:17
Weekly Race Report Page 3
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: LEX1YB12 Young Bird Race(Special) Flown: 09/09/2012

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
121 BOB LEONARD 2258 AU 12 MVS BBAR H 10:53:47 5/ 10 24.06 1256.975 0
122 HillCrestLoft 7884 AU 12 ARPU GRIZ C 09:40:35 4/ 18 15.17 1250.482 0
123 Git R Done Lo 1354 AU 12 COC BBWF H 11:17:19 5/ 15 28.12 1249.556 0
124 BOB LEONARD 2265 AU 12 MVS BLS H 10:55:39 6/ 10 25.58 1244.668 0
125 ANDERSON FAMI 229 AU 12 AFL UNKN C 11:10:00 8/ 10 28.00 1244.153 0
126 LoJac Loft 71 AU 12 LFO BBSP H 11:19:02 7/ 12 29.33 1242.104 0
127 Jim Bensonhav 821 AU 12 COC BC C 10:54:40 13/ 41 26.46 1237.644 0
128 Ron Pairan 6030 AU 12 WOWP BB C 11:38:39 5/ 11 33.19 1235.541 0
129 Richard Norri 857 AU 12 COC BB H 11:36:32 4/ 21 33.03 1235.282 0
130 KEN SLAGLE 3107 AU 12 GNEO UNKN H 10:36:44 5/ 31 24.55 1231.963 0
131 doc kelly 8697 AU 12 ARPU BCSP C 11:11:53 5/ 34 30.41 1227.257 0
132 david cole 14821 AU 12 ARPU BB C 09:47:35 8/ 23 18.49 1219.805 0
133 Ron Pairan 6038 AU 12 WOWP BB C 11:43:47 6/ 11 38.27 1208.999 0
134 KEN SLAGLE 2058 AU 12 MVS UNKN C 10:40:20 6/ 31 28.31 1206.668 0
135 rob patterson 5727 AU 12 ARPU BC C 10:01:02 6/ 36 22.22 1204.075 0
136 rob patterson 5763 AU 12 ARPU BB H 10:01:02 7/ 36 22.22 1204.031 0
137 rob patterson 5739 AU 12 ARPU BB C 10:01:03 8/ 36 22.23 1203.928 0
138 rob patterson 5722 AU 12 ARPU BCSP H 10:01:04 9/ 36 22.23 1203.854 0
139 rob patterson 5762 AU 12 ARPU BB H 10:01:05 10/ 36 22.25 1203.662 0
140 rob patterson 5731 AU 12 ARPU BB C 10:01:06 11/ 36 22.25 1203.574 0
141 rob patterson 5745 AU 12 ARPU DC H 10:01:06 12/ 36 22.26 1203.485 0
142 KEN SLAGLE 951 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 10:40:49 7/ 31 29.00 1203.351 0
143 KEN SLAGLE 660 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 10:40:50 8/ 31 29.01 1203.237 0
144 rob patterson 5712 AU 12 ARPU BLSP C 10:01:08 13/ 36 22.28 1203.235 0
145 rob patterson 5729 AU 12 ARPU BB H 10:01:12 14/ 36 22.32 1202.558 0
146 rob patterson 5743 AU 12 ARPU BLK C 10:01:16 15/ 36 22.35 1202.102 0
147 rob patterson 5713 AU 12 ARPU BCWF C 10:01:17 16/ 36 22.37 1201.867 0
148 KEN SLAGLE 2056 AU 12 MVS UNKN C 10:41:05 9/ 31 29.16 1201.529 0
149 KEN SLAGLE 40938 AU 12 AA UNKN C 10:41:05 10/ 31 29.16 1201.529 0
150 KEN SLAGLE 1268 IF 12 ATB UNKN C 10:41:12 11/ 31 29.23 1200.733 0
151 KEN SLAGLE 1275 IF 12 ATB UNKN H 10:41:21 12/ 31 29.32 1199.712 0
152 KEN SLAGLE 2054 AU 12 MVS UNKN C 10:41:22 13/ 31 29.33 1199.598 0
153 KEN SLAGLE 757 AU 12 BS UNKN H 10:41:31 14/ 31 29.42 1198.579 0
154 LoJac Loft 258 AU 12 LFO RC H 11:26:50 8/ 12 37.21 1198.396 0
155 KEN SLAGLE 736 AU 12 BS UNKN H 10:41:34 15/ 31 29.45 1198.240 0
156 rob patterson 5734 AU 12 ARPU BC H 10:01:56 17/ 36 23.16 1196.148 0
157 Jim Bensonhav 1045 AU 12 LFO DC H 11:01:31 14/ 41 33.37 1194.525 0
158 RON LECKEY 677 AU 12 NDPC UNKN H 11:31:57 3/ 13 39.12 1192.088 0
159 RON LECKEY 2045 AU 12 WCOF UNKN H 11:32:00 4/ 13 39.15 1191.825 0
160 RON LECKEY 687 AU 12 NDPC UNKN H 11:32:01 5/ 13 39.16 1191.738 0
161 RON LECKEY 666 AU 12 NDPC UNKN H 11:32:03 6/ 13 39.18 1191.563 0
162 rob patterson 5732 AU 12 ARPU BB H 10:02:32 18/ 36 23.51 1191.031 0
163 Kevin Spangle 1053 AU 12 COC VEL H 11:28:02 3/ 12 38.57 1189.300 0
164 KEN SLAGLE 1284 IF 12 ATB UNKN H 10:43:08 16/ 31 31.19 1187.701 0
165 Bob Houser 8160 AU 12 ARPU GRIZ C 11:57:34 2/ 17 44.32 1186.902 0
166 KEN SLAGLE 91 AU 12 BISO UNKN H 10:43:26 17/ 31 31.37 1185.704 0
167 KEN SLAGLE 97 AU 12 BISO UNKN C 10:43:29 18/ 31 31.40 1185.372 0
168 sky fly loft 60790 AU 12 ARPU BCWF H 11:04:50 12/ 39 35.33 1184.596 0
169 Jared Spen/20 7926 AU 12 ARPU GR H 11:33:11 153.569 40.37 1184.458 0
170 sky fly loft 60799 AU 12 ARPU DCWF H 11:05:03 13/ 39 35.47 1183.234 0
171 ANDERSON FAMI 203 AU 12 AFL UNKN C 11:20:44 9/ 10 38.44 1182.253 0
172 KEN SLAGLE 2515 AU 12 WCOF UNKN C 10:44:06 19/ 31 32.17 1181.291 0
173 Clearcreek Lo 417 AU 12 LFO BB H 11:10:06 10/ 33 37.10 1179.903 0
174 KEN SLAGLE 44 AU 12 NDPC UNKN H 10:44:20 20/ 31 32.31 1179.754 0
175 Clearcreek Lo 413 AU 12 LFO RC H 11:10:11 11/ 33 37.14 1179.462 0
176 sky fly loft 60716 AU 12 ARPU DRC H 11:06:14 14/ 39 36.58 1176.306 0
177 Dave Tracey 1392 AU 12 GAR BC H 11:54:37 4/ 13 45.55 1175.966 0
178 Dave Tracey 1288 AU 12 LFO BCWF H 11:54:39 5/ 13 45.57 1175.809 0
179 ANDERSON FAMI 326 AU 12 AFL UNKN H 11:22:04 10/ 10 40.04 1174.992 0
180 Dave Tracey 678 AU 12 PCO BB H 11:54:57 6/ 13 46.15 1174.398 0
181 sky fly loft 60737 AU 12 ARPU RC H 11:06:35 15/ 39 37.19 1174.244 0
182 david cole 14847 AU 12 ARPU BB H 09:52:41 9/ 23 23.55 1171.072 0
WinSpeed-1


----------



## conditionfreak

continuation of combine 150 mile race, first week of racing season:

CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 09/18/12-14:17
Weekly Race Report Page 4
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: LEX1YB12 Young Bird Race(Special) Flown: 09/09/2012

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
183 rob patterson 5738 AU 12 ARPU BB C 10:05:20 19/ 36 26.39 1167.255 0
184 rob patterson 14819 AU 12 ARPU BLK H 10:05:23 20/ 36 26.42 1166.839 0
185 doc kelly 1343 AU 12 COC BB C 11:22:49 6/ 34 41.37 1165.667 0
186 Richard Norri 1213 AU 12 LFO BB H 11:50:32 5/ 21 47.03 1164.841 0
187 Richard Norri 1216 AU 12 LFO BB H 11:50:35 6/ 21 47.06 1164.604 0
188 doc kelly 8678 AU 12 ARPU BB C 11:23:04 7/ 34 41.52 1164.330 0
189 david cole 14858 AU 12 ARPU BCWF C 09:53:34 10/ 23 24.47 1163.103 0
190 Richard Norri 7909 AU 12 ARPU BC H 11:51:01 7/ 21 47.32 1162.569 0
191 Kevin Spangle 2 AU 12 LFO BBSP H 11:33:21 4/ 12 44.16 1161.609 0
192 david cole 14841 AU 12 ARPU BLK H 09:53:55 11/ 23 25.09 1159.885 0
193 Git R Done Lo 1291 AU 12 COC BBWF H 11:33:52 6/ 15 44.45 1159.198 0
194 Ron Pairan 1062 AU 12 COC DC C 11:54:30 7/ 11 49.09 1157.120 0
195 Sams Pigeon P 222 AU 12 LFO BB H 11:37:18 8/ 13 45.49 1156.840 0
196 Sams Pigeon P 1083 AU 12 LFO BB H 11:37:20 9/ 13 45.51 1156.657 0
197 B + E Loft/12 900 AU 12 COC SIL C 12:04:14 170.345 51.11 1156.516 0
198 HillCrestLoft 7855 AU 12 ARPU BB C 09:50:01 5/ 18 24.43 1156.125 0
199 Ron Pairan 8855 AU 12 MYST BC H 11:55:41 8/ 11 50.20 1151.643 0
200 rob patterson 5724 AU 12 ARPU BB H 10:07:29 21/ 36 28.49 1149.602 0
201 rob patterson 5740 AU 12 ARPU BC H 10:07:35 22/ 36 28.55 1148.756 0
202 LoJac Loft 254 AU 12 LFO BCWF H 11:37:22 9/ 12 47.53 1144.094 0
203 Jim Bensonhav 850 AU 12 COC BB C 11:10:56 15/ 41 43.02 1139.857 0
204 DAVE KNISL/12 2031 AU 12 MVS BLUE H 10:42:39 113.984 38.26 1129.255 0
205 Kevin Spangle 4 AU 12 LFO VEL H 11:40:47 5/ 12 51.43 1124.925 0
206 Kevin Spangle 1057 AU 12 COC BCSP H 11:40:49 6/ 12 51.45 1124.790 0
207 Kevin Spangle 16 AU 12 LFO BB H 11:40:51 7/ 12 51.47 1124.631 0
208 Richard Norri 7908 AU 12 ARPU BB H 12:00:16 8/ 21 56.47 1120.420 0
209 Bill Frame/18 441 AU 12 PCO BC H 12:11:06 169.379 59.13 1120.283 0
210 MELVIN ROE 54 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 10:52:29 2/ 9 42.05 1117.475 0
211 Dave Tracey 664 AU 12 PCO BB C 12:07:57 7/ 13 59.15 1116.337 0
212 Dave Tracey 1386 AU 12 GAR BB H 12:08:02 8/ 13 59.20 1115.983 0
213 Clearcreek Lo 1379 AU 12 COC DC C 11:24:19 12/ 33 51.23 1103.430 0
214 MELVIN ROE 18 AU 12 NDPC UNKN H 10:55:32 3/ 9 45.08 1099.587 0
215 Dave Tracey 1289 AU 12 LFO BC H 12:12:18 9/ 13 01:03 1098.170 0
216 david cole 14833 AU 12 ARPU BB H 10:01:31 12/ 23 32.45 1095.346 0
217 david cole 14812 AU 12 ARPU BB C 10:01:36 13/ 23 32.50 1094.678 0
218 Clearcreek Lo 1021 AU 12 COC BB H 11:27:48 13/ 33 54.52 1086.187 0
219 Clearcreek Lo 434 AU 12 LFO RCSP H 11:27:53 14/ 33 54.57 1085.757 0
220 Clearcreek Lo 424 AU 12 LFO BC H 11:28:28 15/ 33 55.31 1082.955 0
221 Sams Pigeon P 206 AU 12 LFO BC H 11:53:58 10/ 13 01:02 1079.385 0
222 Jared Spencer 7929 AU 12 ARPU BB C 11:55:41 2/ 20 01:03 1078.128 0
223 Jared Spencer 7927 AU 12 ARPU BC H 11:55:41 3/ 20 01:03 1078.107 0
224 Jared Spencer 7930 AU 12 ARPU BB C 11:55:43 4/ 20 01:03 1077.949 0
225 Jared Spencer 7934 AU 12 ARPU BB H 11:55:44 5/ 20 01:03 1077.920 0
226 Bill Frame 437 AU 12 PCO BC H 12:23:29 2/ 18 01:11 1070.467 0
227 doc kelly 8398 AU 12 ARPU BB C 11:45:42 8/ 34 01:04 1054.866 0
228 MarineOne 38391 AU 12 ARPU BCSL C 10:10:16 3/ 15 39.25 1049.994 0
229 Dave Tracey 1245 AU 12 COC BB C 12:24:46 10/ 13 01:16 1049.234 0
230 MarineOne 4745 AU 12 NEPL BC H 10:10:22 4/ 15 39.32 1049.188 0
231 Bob Houser 8151 AU 12 ARPU RC H 12:31:00 3/ 17 01:17 1048.156 0
232 KEN SLAGLE 319 AU 12 AFL UNKN C 11:09:54 21/ 31 58.04 1032.548 0
233 Jared Spencer 7941 AU 12 ARPU BB H 12:06:50 6/ 20 01:14 1032.232 0
234 Jared Spencer 7936 AU 12 ARPU BB C 12:06:53 7/ 20 01:14 1031.995 0
235 LoJac Loft 59 AU 12 LFO BB H 12:03:35 10/ 12 01:14 1028.121 0
236 LoJac Loft 70 AU 12 LFO BBWF H 12:03:36 11/ 12 01:14 1028.021 0
237 MarineOne  580 AU 12 OCAL BB H 10:13:35 5/ 15 42.44 1026.535 0
238 Bob Houser 8128 AU 12 ARPU BB C 12:37:22 4/ 17 01:24 1025.291 0
239 Jim Bensonhav 1044 AU 12 LFO BCWF H 11:35:39 16/ 41 01:07 1017.742 0
240 KEN SLAGLE 1273 IF 12 ATB UNKN H 11:17:26 22/ 31 01:05 995.932 0
241 sky fly loft 60726 AU 12 ARPU RCSP H 11:47:10 16/ 39 01:17 977.482 0
242 MarineOne 12293 AU 12 COV BLAK C 10:21:38 6/ 15 50.48 973.719 0
243 Leks Loft/14 1240 AU 12 LFO BC 12:28:53 156.981 01:32 973.258 0
244 Sams Pigeon P 1043 AU 12 COC BB H 12:21:29 11/ 13 01:30 971.960 0
WinSpeed-1 CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 09/18/12-14:17
Weekly Race Report Page 5
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: LEX1YB12 Young Bird Race(Special) Flown: 09/09/2012

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
245 rob patterson 5737 AU 12 ARPU BB H 10:33:42 23/ 36 55.02 970.975 0
246 rob patterson 5717 AU 12 ARPU RC C 10:33:45 24/ 36 55.05 970.687 0
247 rob patterson 5706 AU 12 ARPU DCSP H 10:33:49 25/ 36 55.09 970.256 0
248 rob patterson 5735 AU 12 ARPU BB C 10:33:52 26/ 36 55.11 970.045 0
249 Kevin Spangle 9 AU 12 LFO SIL H 12:19:43 8/ 12 01:30 965.530 0
250 MarineOne 12290 AU 12 COV RC C 10:23:42 7/ 15 52.51 961.091 0
251 david cole 14856 AU 12 ARPU BCWF H 10:21:44 14/ 23 52.58 954.079 0
252 david cole 14829 AU 12 ARPU BB C 10:22:01 15/ 23 53.14 952.388 0


----------



## conditionfreak

continuation (and final) of first weeks race, a 150 mile race:

253 DOUG SNYDER 171 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 11:55:40 2/ 8 01:26 945.422 0
254 DOUG SNYDER 159 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 11:55:54 3/ 8 01:26 944.542 0
255 DOUG SNYDER 3821 AU 12 MCLO UNKN C 11:55:55 4/ 8 01:26 944.480 0
256 Kevin Spangle 15 AU 12 LFO BBWF H 12:26:26 9/ 12 01:37 942.487 0
257 rob patterson 5736 AU 12 ARPU BB H 10:38:52 27/ 36 01:00 942.132 0
258 Jim Bensonhav 832 AU 12 COC BB C 11:58:32 17/ 41 01:30 925.860 0
259 Jim Bensonhav 840 AU 12 COC REDS H 11:59:05 18/ 41 01:31 923.862 0
260 doc kelly 8372 AU 12 ARPU WHIT H 12:20:06 9/ 34 01:38 922.957 0
261 Jared Spencer 8178 AU 12 ARPU BB C 12:38:44 8/ 20 01:46 920.127 0
262 Git R Done Lo 1293 AU 12 COC BB H 12:36:51 7/ 15 01:47 909.033 0
263 Dave Tracey 1287 AU 12 LFO BB H 13:11:45 11/ 13 02:03 898.365 0
264 david cole 14844 AU 12 ARPU BCWF C 10:34:34 16/ 23 01:05 881.849 0
265 RON LECKEY 693 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 12:53:31 7/ 13 02:00 876.921 0
266 DOUG SNYDER 162 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 12:18:08 5/ 8 01:48 867.656 0
267 Kevin Spangle 8 AU 12 LFO RC H 12:51:15 10/ 12 02:02 866.129 0
268 DOUG SNYDER 180 AU 12 NDPC UNKN H 12:22:04 6/ 8 01:52 855.339 0
269 DOUG SNYDER 160 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 12:22:34 7/ 8 01:53 853.798 0
270 B + E Loft 895 AU 12 COC BB C 13:39:12 2/ 12 02:26 846.433 0
271 Dave Tracey 1344 AU 12 GAR BBWF H 13:34:23 12/ 13 02:25 840.168 0
272 Bill Frame 446 AU 12 PCO BCWF H 13:45:01 3/ 18 02:33 828.037 0
273 david cole 14842 AU 12 ARPU DCSP C 10:46:15 17/ 23 01:17 825.010 0
274 JUST WINGIN I 606 AU 12 BS UNKN C 12:30:32 5/ 7 02:02 820.336 0
275 KEN SLAGLE 329 AU 12 FRE UNKN H 12:03:15 23/ 31 01:51 819.242 0
276 Jim Bensonhav 842 AU 12 COC RC H 12:34:10 19/ 41 02:06 811.767 0
277 Bill Frame 449  AU 12 PCO BC H 13:52:49 4/ 18 02:40 810.478 0
278 JUST WINGIN I 618 AU 12 BS UNKN C 12:38:42 6/ 7 02:11 797.526 0
279 MELVIN ROE 39 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 12:08:12 4/ 9 01:57 796.004 0
280 Jim Bensonhav 836 AU 12 COC BBWF C 12:39:58 20/ 41 02:12 795.828 0
281 Jim Bensonhav 839 AU 12 COC BB H 12:40:02 21/ 41 02:12 795.652 0
282 rob patterson 5723 AU 12 ARPU BC H 11:12:40 28/ 36 01:34 788.779 0
283 Clearcreek Lo 456 AU 12 LFO BBWF H 12:54:18 16/ 33 02:21 782.425 0
284 Clearcreek Lo 415 AU 12 LFO BBSP C 12:56:28 17/ 33 02:23 776.990 0
285 Clearcreek Lo 421 AU 12 LFO SMOK H 12:56:29 18/ 33 02:23 776.932 0
286 MarineOne 1808 AU 12 NEPL SILV C 11:02:58 8/ 15 01:32 770.478 0
287 MELVIN ROE 33 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 12:18:29 5/ 9 02:08 766.073 0
288 Bob Houser 7958 AU 12 ARPU BC C 14:18:47 5/ 17 03:05 761.267 0
289 Sams Pigeon P 1081 AU 12 LFO BB H 13:45:29 12/ 13 02:54 745.478 0
290 Bill Frame 431 AU 12 PCO BC H 14:31:14 5/ 18 03:19 733.833 0
291 Kevin Coey/6 8018 AU 12 ARPU BBSP H 14:19:02 163.320 03:14 729.446 0
292 MarineOne 1205 AU 12 AVC BB H 11:14:13 9/ 15 01:43 729.009 0
293 RON LECKEY 659 AU 12 NDPC UNKN H 13:57:14 8/ 13 03:04 726.816 0
294 RON LECKEY 655 AU 12 NDPC UNKN H 14:04:38 9/ 13 03:11 712.648 0
295 Clearcreek Lo 420 AU 12 LFO BB H 13:27:32 19/ 33 02:54 706.503 0
296 Clearcreek Lo 1024 AU 12 COC BB H 13:27:44 20/ 33 02:54 706.094 0
297 Ron Pairan 857 AU 12 LFO BB H 14:35:58 9/ 11 03:30 702.502 0
298 MELVIN ROE 56 AU 12 NDPC UNKN H 12:43:18 6/ 9 02:32 702.341 0
299 Git R Done Lo 802 AU 12 COC BBSP H 14:09:40 8/ 15 03:20 689.682 0
300 RON LECKEY 2044 AU 12 WCOF UNKN H 14:31:45 10/ 13 03:39 665.139 0
301 Git R Done Lo 1294 AU 12 COC BB H 14:27:34 9/ 15 03:38 659.011 0
302 Git R Done Lo 801 AU 12 COC BB H 14:28:47 10/ 15 03:39 657.044 0
303 Git R Done Lo 1292 AU 12 COC BBSP H 14:29:04 11/ 15 03:39 656.570 0
304 Git R Done Lo 86 AU 12 LFO BC H 14:30:14 12/ 15 03:41 654.674 0
305 Bill Frame 405 AU 12 PCO BC H 15:25:05 6/ 18 04:13 647.942 0
306 Clearcreek Lo 429 AU 12 LFO BC C 14:09:27 21/ 33 03:36 629.472 0
WinSpeed-1


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

conditionfreak said:


> Well....I have the combine results for the 1st race of the season. I (we) are Marine One Lofts. We have the 14th and the 59th positions, in the top ten percent.
> 
> WinSpeed-1 CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 09/18/12-14:17
> Weekly Race Report Page 1
> Open and Sportsman Category
> Name: LEX1YB12 Young Bird Race(Special) Flown: 09/09/2012
> Release(A): 07:45 Birds: 597 Lofts: 36 Station: LEXINGTON KY
> Weather (Rel) (Arr)
> 
> POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
> 1 rob patter/36 5720 AU 12 ARPU BB C 09:38:40 93.078 00.00 1441.053 120
> 2 rob patterson 5719 AU 12 ARPU BC H 09:38:42 2/ 36 00.02 1440.631 119
> 3 rob patterson 5741 AU 12 ARPU DCSP C 09:38:46 3/ 36 00.05 1439.829 118
> 4 rob patterson 5756 AU 12 ARPU RC C 09:38:47 4/ 36 00.07 1439.533 117
> 5 rob patterson 5707 AU 12 ARPU DC C 09:39:44 5/ 36 01.04 1427.574 116
> 6 BAKER & SO/14 787 AU 12 BS UNKN C 10:29:40 133.084 02.07 1422.466 115
> 65
> 56 sky fly loft 60735 AU 12 ARPU BC C 10:40:06 6/ 39 10.50 1351.859 64
> 57 sky fly loft 60711 AU 12 ARPU BB H 10:40:09 7/ 39 10.52 1351.538 63
> 58 sky fly loft 60736 AU 12 ARPU RCWF H 10:40:33 8/ 39 11.17 1348.356 62
> 59 *MarineOne 5223 AU 12 JAX BCWF C 09:38:08 2/ 15 07.18 1348.064 61*--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------


Wow he just squeezed in the top 10% of the combine did'nt he?


----------



## rackerman

This is my thinking on Halleys Comet. He is always coming home late, because he loves to fly, but makes it home. So just maybe on the long race he will make it home 1st


----------



## dvtlegend

rackerman said:


> This is my thinking on Halleys Comet. He is always coming home late, because he loves to fly, but makes it home. So just maybe on the long race he will make it home 1st


birds that comes home late or lost and always return, they build a good sense of homing instincts from their experience and when it comes to the longer races, I thhink thats when their potential would come out. Have had some birds surprise me before.


----------



## conditionfreak

rackerman said:


> This is my thinking on Halleys Comet. He is always coming home late, because he loves to fly, but makes it home. So just maybe on the long race he will make it home 1st


Ha Ha. Hope springs enternal.

My take on Halleys Comet is that he does not like to fly. That is why he comes home late.

Ha Ha

Seriously though. All of the birds are going to the 200 this Sunday. I will be pleasantly surprised if Haleys Comet (FOYS-1308),and FOYS-29603 make it from the 200. These two birds have had a hard time coming home. But....they are still here. I have been "babying" them more than most. But most did not seem to "need" the extra attention. I used to also give extra attention to Stump Toe Joe. But he has come around nicely, and is a contender now.

I will be rooting for 1308 and 29603, as I am for all of the birds to make it home.

The thing is in this competition. As long as your bird makes it home, they have a chance to win it all. These club/combine races are just for training and "warm-up". If they do not make it home, they, of course, have no chance of winning the PT Classic. But as long as they make it home, they will have a chance to be the champion.

Just root for them to make it home. Doing well now, is "icing on the cake".

Everything (all birds) are shipping tomorrow. Come hell or high water. They have been trained very well and often, and all have a race under their belt. Time to "man up", (or "girl power up", if that fits).


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Mabe they are just late bloomers, like Stump was


----------



## Timber

Good luck to everyone....


----------



## Kastle Loft

What's the release station this week?


----------



## rackerman

Want to wish everyone GOOD LUCK in todays race!! May all birds make it home safe and sound!!!


----------



## conditionfreak

Release station is Corbin, Kentucky. Release was at 8:10 am. Clear, calm and 36 degrees. A beautiful day for pigeon racing.

The following birds are racing today. They are in the order I basketed them to go to shipping:

FOYS-24579------gogo10131
CIRPC-0091-------Gnuretiree
LNC-12145--------Crazy Pete
FOYS-29603------Grifter
OCALA-580-------Timber Lofts
COV-12280-------personal bird
ARPU-38391------dogging 99
AVC-1203--------Happy
NCI-188----------Nay Nay
COV-12284-------personal bird
JEDDS-7386------Xueoo
NA-1717---------Nomad Lofts
OGN-3339-------Dmax06
NEPLS-5502-----HillFamilyLoft
COV-12287------personal bird
JAX-5223-------Jax Racing Loft
COV-12290------personal bird
TRC-710--------MaryofExeter
OGN-3904------Ashby Lofts
FOYS-1308-----rackerman
NEPLS-4745----Ace in the Hole
TRC-711-------MaryofExeter
MTP-2425-----SouthTown Racers
COV-12245----D.Burt
COV-12283----conditionfreak
KASTLE-20-----Kastle Loft
AVC-1205------Happy
NEPLS-1808----SSYYFamLoft (my pick bird this week)
ARPU-73579----Jerry St.Clair
COV-12293-----personal bird
MTZ-2519------Matt M.
ZEPELLIN-6-----bbcdon

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!


----------



## spirit wings

Good luck PT memebers!!!!! there are too many for me to pick just one to root for.


----------



## raftree3

Good luck to everyone also. I'm rooting for the two Nebraska birds....GO BIG RED!!


----------



## conditionfreak

If they release from the same location in Corbin, Ky. as they did for old birds. My distance is 141.489 miles. For this 200 mile race.

It was a long night for shipping last night. one guy who has been using a bang clock, just purchased a brand new Benzing G2 from Siegels, and we could not get it to work at all. He was really disappointed and we tried mightily to get it working. But alas, it was not to be. I guess he has to return it. He ended up borrowing a manual clock form another flyer, as he had not brought his bang clock.

We also had many birds that needed to be "chipped in", and that takes awhile. Eespecially when guys don't have their chips on the birds already, and they have unchipped birds mixed in their crates with chipped birds. Piss Poor Prior Planning. But that is the way many pigeon flyers are. Always last minute doings.

Enough about that.

I have the club results from last weeks 150. The first 6 positions and many more after that, were taken by young Chinese man that always wins. When I say that, I mean that in the two years with this "new" club I am in now. I have never seen him not win a race he is entered in. But he hasn't entered all of the races. He did not participate in the first weeks 150. Opting to just enter the 100 mile race that week. He won that 100..

In last weeks 150, we got 42nd place (TRC-711), 43rd (personal bird), 76th (personal bird) and 77th (CIRPC-0091). We also got 82nd (COV-12283), 85th (OGN-3339), 86th (NCI-188), 88th (Kastle-20), 93rd (NA-1717), and 94th (MTP-2519). This is out of 219 club birds entered. Not a good week for us. Combine results have not been published yet.

There are about four birds that I think may have a hard time coming home today. There are about a dozen birds that I think have a real shot at being in the top ten percent in the combine, in todays race. I won't mention them until I am proven right.  ha ha ha ha. I am basing this on their training performances and thier handling "feel". But what the heck do I know.

I just broke my clicking system, setting it up for todays race. A minor problem that will not prevent us from clocking. I got the cord caught on something as I was picking it up off a table in the garage, and the screws that hold the cord in the antenna are not working now. But it holds pretty well without them working. Anyone know if that is repairable? The screws seem okay, so it must be the threads in the antenna, that are striped. It just pulled out because I was picking it up and it was caught on something. I am sure that Siegels can repair it.

For a fee, and a bunch of shipping costs. It is the new "infrared" antenna system.

But no worries today. It seems to hold okay. I will play with it after todays race.


----------



## conditionfreak

Time to take a seat in the back yard and stare at the sky.


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, a surprise first bird home. I did not expect this one today. It came in like a rocket, and hit the trap quick. But it came from the east. It should have come from the south. We didn't win, I am sure. But we are on the sheet.

I figure that to have a shot at winning the club, we needed to clock by 11:20. We didn't. 

AVC-1203, blue bar hen. Missing a couple of tail feathers, but beat the rest of the flock to this spot, anyway. Congrats Happy.


----------



## conditionfreak

Clocking order for this race:

AVC-1203--------11:33:21
FOYS-24579------11:35:30
LNC-12145-------11:36:03
COV-12290-------11:36:05
OCALA-580-------11:39:35
CIRPC-0091-------11:45:30
OGN-3339--------11:46:39
AVC-1205--------11:49:28
JEDDS-7386------11:53:49
JAX-5223---------12:04:56
COV-12293-------12:05:02
COV-12284-------12:05:05
MTZ-2519--------12:11:28
NA-1717---------12:12:47
NEPLS-5502------12:18:40
TRC-711---------12:19:47
ARPU-73579------12:39:22
NEPLS-4745------12:45:18
TRC-710---------12:22:04
OGN-3904--------13:27:18
COV-12245-------14:33:14
COV-12280-------14:40:13
NCI-188----------15:15:43
ZEPPELIN-6-------15:46:53
COV-12287-------16:24:33
ARPU-38391------16:57:13
MTP-2425--------next day, morning
NEPLS-1808------next day, morning
FOYS-1308-------next day, afternoon
FOYS-29603------next day, afternoon

Still out 2 birds. 

My lone entry, COV-12283, is missing. Also, there is one other bird missing, but I don't know which it is yet. Inventory on Tuesday.


----------



## rackerman

*Congrats Happy!!!
Come on Foys 1308!!!! *


conditionfreak said:


> Well, a surprise first bird home. I did not expect this one today. It came in like a rocket, and hit the trap quick. But it came from the east. It should have come from the south. We didn't win, I am sure. But we are on the sheet.
> 
> I figure that to have a shot at winning the club, we needed to clock by 11:20. We didn't.
> 
> AVC-1203, blue bar hen. Missing a couple of tail feathers, but beat the rest of the flock to this spot, anyway. Congrats Happy.


----------



## rackerman

I see Happy & MaryofExeter are the only two with TWO birds still in it




conditionfreak said:


> Release station is Corbin, Kentucky. Release was at 8:10 am. Clear, calm and 36 degrees. A beautiful day for pigeon racing.
> 
> The following birds are racing today. They are in the order I basketed them to go to shipping:
> 
> FOYS-24579------gogo10131
> CIRPC-0091-------Gnuretiree
> LNC-12145--------Crazy Pete
> FOYS-29603------Grifter
> OCALA-580-------Timber Lofts
> COV-12280-------personal bird
> ARPU-38391------dogging 99
> AVC-1203--------HappyNCI-188----------Nay Nay
> COV-12284-------personal bird
> JEDDS-7386------Xueoo
> NA-1717---------Nomad Lofts
> OGN-3339-------Dmax06
> NEPLS-5502-----HillFamilyLoft
> COV-12287------personal bird
> JAX-5223-------Jax Racing Loft
> COV-12290------personal bird
> OGN-3904------Ashby Lofts
> FOYS-1308-----rackerman
> NEPLS-4745----Ace in the Hole
> TRC-711-------MaryofExeterMTP-2425-----SouthTown Racers
> COV-12245----D.Burt
> COV-12283----conditionfreak
> KASTLE-20-----Kastle Loft
> AVC-1205------HappyNEPLS-1808----SSYYFamLoft (my pick bird this week)
> ARPU-73579----Jerry St.Clair
> COV-12293-----personal bird
> MTZ-2519------Matt M.
> ZEPELLIN-6-----bbcdon
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL!


----------



## raftree3

Looks like the Nebraskan's did okay. Good job Crazy Pete.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Thanks for your hard work Condition once again glad 1717 nomads loft is hanging in there. I awaiting results but I as of now I am the unofficial winner of our 150(161 for me)1,2,3 & 4 the race god saw favor in me or my birds lol. 3 first drop then 2 with a stray. Much credit to Maryofexter a cock that I recieved from her is father of 1715 NA that won race. I just love this sport


----------



## rackerman

*GOOD JOB!! CONGRATS TO YOU*


Nomad_Lofts said:


> Thanks for your hard work Condition once again glad 1717 nomads loft is hanging in there. I awaiting results but I as of now I am the unofficial winner of our 150(161 for me)1,2,3 & 4 the race god saw favor in me or my birds lol. 3 first drop then 2 with a stray. Much credit to Maryofexter a cock that I recieved from her is father of 1715 NA that won race. I just love this sport


----------



## rackerman

*Congrats crazy pete!*


raftree3 said:


> Looks like the Nebraskan's did okay. Good job Crazy Pete.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

rackerman said:


> *GOOD JOB!! CONGRATS TO YOU*


Thanks waiting for that official report!


----------



## conditionfreak

Yes, MaryofExeter and Happy have both of their birds still in the hunt. Stumpy just got home. Better late than never. 

I'm thinking that "Little Girl"'s name, should be changed to "Fly Girl". She is small and petite, but she is flying pretty well.

I'm hoping that ALL of the birds make it home today. C'mon Halleys Comet. Figure it out. My own entry (COV-12283) isn't home yet either.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Yes It's Official 


North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club 09/23/12-13:07 Weekly UPR Race Report Page 1 Open and Junior CategoryName: 150 MILE YB Young Bird Race Flown: 09/22/2012Released: 07:30 Birds: 228 Lofts: 15 Station: I85 EXT 63Weather (Rel) CLEAR, wsw, 50 degrees (Arr) clear, VAR, 70 degrees POS UNIRATE NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X NM ARRIVAL MI TOWIN YPM PT 1 0.44 Nomads Loft 1715 AU 12 NA BK C 0 11:45:03 160 00.00 1105.916 5 2 0.88 Nomads Loft 24423 AU 12 JEDD BK C 3 11:45:15 2 00.12 1105.050 10 3 1.32 Nomads Loft 1794 AU 12 NA SIL C 0 11:46:37 3 01.34 1099.165 5 4 1.75 Nomads Loft 24427 AU 12 JEDD BK C 0 11:46:37 4 01.34 1099.165 5 5 2.19 Yellow Jacke 24393 AU 12 JEDD BCH H 0 11:44:33 159 02.16 1096.053 5 6 2.63 Yellow Jacke 24395 AU 12 JEDD RC H 0 11:44:33 2 02.16 1096.053 5 7 3.07 Yellow Jacke 24398 AU 12 JEDD RC H 5 11:44:33 3 02.16 1096.053 10 8 3.51 Yellow Jacke 918 AU 12 NA GR H 0 11:44:36 4 02.19 1095.838 5 9 3.95 Yellow Jacke 9340 AU 12 FOYS BBAR H 0 11:44:37 5 02.20 1095.766 5 10 4.39 Yellow Jacke 548 AU 12 NA SIL H 0 11:44:41 6 02.24 1095.479 5 11 4.82 Yellow Jacke 901 AU 12 NA BBAR H 0 11:44:43 7 02.26 1095.336 5 12 5.26 Yellow Jacke 24391 AU 12 JEDD BCH H 0 11:44:55 8 02.38 1094.476 5 13 5.70 Yellow Jacke 902 AU 12 NA RC H 4 11:45:00 9 02.43 1094.119 10 14 6.14 Yellow Jacke 13785 AU 12 WOW BBAR H 0 11:45:05 10 02.48 1093.761 5 15 6.58 Aguirre Loft 458 AU 12 GA BWF H 2 11:11:06 137 02.32 1093.215 15 16 7.02 Petras Loft 24318 AU 12 JEDD BBAR C 2 11:38:56 155 02.58 1092.736 15 17 7.46 Nomads Loft 24421 AU 12 JEDD RC C 2 11:48:08 5 03.05 1092.707 15 18 7.89 Petras Loft 24313 AU 12 JEDD BBAR C 0 11:39:02 2 03.04 1092.297 5 19 8.33 Aguirre Loft 2037 AU 12 GA SIL H 0 11:12:06 2 03.32 1088.292 5 20 8.77 Aguirre Loft 2088 AU 12 GA BP C 3 11:12:14 3 03.40 1087.639 10 21 9.21 JHernandez L 8214 AU 12 NA BRWN C 1 11:54:44 163 05.22 1083.497 15 22 9.65 JHernandez L 8392 AU 12 NA BB C 2 11:55:30 2 06.08 1080.368 15------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 23 10.09 Yellow Jacke 9303 AU 12 FOYS DC C 2 11:48:58 11 06.41 1077.360 10 24 10.53 Nomads Loft 1701 AU 12 NA SIL C 1 11:53:48 6 08.45 1069.235 10 25 10.96 Freeman Loft 4373 AU 12 GA BK H 0 12:48:07 191 13.58 1057.327 5 26 11.40 Freeman Loft 4354 AU 12 GA BK H 0 12:48:12 2 14.03 1057.050 5 27 11.84 Petras Loft 103 AU 12 NA BBAR H 0 11:47:51 3 11.53 1054.948 5 28 12.28 Cross Loft 1508 AU 12 NA BBAR H 0 12:20:09 174 13.34 1054.162 5 29 12.72 Coleman Loft 9239 AU 12 NA BBAR H 0 12:00:45 162 12.44 1053.869 5 30 13.16 Coleman Loft 2349 AU 12 NA BBAR C 5 12:00:50 2 12.49 1053.544 10 31 13.60 Coleman Loft 2309 AU 12 NA BWP C 0 12:00:53 3 12.52 1053.350 5 32 14.04 Coleman Loft 9247 AU 12 NA CH H 0 12:00:54 4 12.53 1053.285 5 33 14.47 Petras Loft 144 AU 12 NA BBAR C 0 11:49:36 4 13.38 1047.836 5 34 14.91 Petras Loft 124 AU 12 NA BBAR H 4 11:52:02 5 16.04 1038.106 10 35 15.35 Petras Loft 1886 AU 12 GA BBAR H 0 11:52:08 6 16.10 1037.710 5 36 15.79 Coleman Loft 9244 AU 12 NA BBAR H 0 12:05:22 5 17.21 1036.201 5 37 16.23 Coleman Loft 24473 AU 12 JEDD BBAR H 3 12:05:59 6 17.58 1033.885 10 38 16.67 Nomads Loft 1709 AU 12 NA SIL C 0 12:02:53 7 17.50 1033.645 5 39 17.11 Nomads Loft 1710 AU 12 NA BCH C 4 12:02:57 8 17.54 1033.393 10 40 17.54 Nomads Loft 1800 AU 12 NA DC C 0 12:02:59 9 17.56 1033.267 5 41 17.98 JHernandez L 8285 AU 12 NA CHK H 0 12:09:09 3 19.47 1027.540 5 42 18.42 Freeman Loft 4362 AU 12 GA BK C 5 12:59:37 3 25.28 1020.438 10 43 18.86 Harris Loft 539 AU 12 NA RC C 0 12:15:56 166 22.27 1019.048 5 44 19.30 Freeman Loft 4363 AU 12 GA BK C 0 13:01:48 4 27.39 1013.723 5 45 19.74 Harris Loft 526 AU 12 NA RC H 2 12:19:32 2 26.03 1006.377 10------------------------------------------------------------------------------- TWO-BIRD NOMINATED REPORTPOS LOFT AVE UNIRATE #1 NOMINATED BIRD #2 NOMINATED BIRD 1. Nomads Loft 8.99% 1701 AU 12 NA 24421 AU 12 JEDD 2. JHernandez Loft 9.43% 8214 AU 12 NA 8392 AU 12 NA 3. Aguirre Loft 6.58% Missed 458 AU 12 GA WinSpeed-20 North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club 09/23/12-13:07 Weekly UPR Race Report Page 2 Open and Junior CategoryName: 150 MILE YB Young Bird Race Flown: 09/22/2012 POS LOFT AVE UNIRATE #1 NOMINATED BIRD #2 NOMINATED BIRD 4. Petras Loft 7.02% Missed 24318 AU 12 JEDD 5. Yellow Jackets 10.09% Missed 9303 AU 12 FOYS 6. Harris Loft 19.74% Missed 526 AU 12 NA ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- TEAM SCORE REPORTPOS LOFT NOM + BASIC - ENTRY = NET X DF = TEAM SCORE 1. Nomads Loft 25 + 45 - 15 = 55 X 1.59 = 87


----------



## rackerman

*Good for you, congrats!!*


Nomad_Lofts said:


> Yes It's Official
> 
> 
> North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club 09/23/12-13:07 Weekly UPR Race Report Page 1 Open and Junior CategoryName: 150 MILE YB Young Bird Race Flown: 09/22/2012Released: 07:30 Birds: 228 Lofts: 15 Station: I85 EXT 63Weather (Rel) CLEAR, wsw, 50 degrees (Arr) clear, VAR, 70 degrees POS UNIRATE NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X NM ARRIVAL MI TOWIN YPM PT 1 0.44 Nomads Loft 1715 AU 12 NA BK C 0 11:45:03 160 00.00 1105.916 5 2 0.88 Nomads Loft 24423 AU 12 JEDD BK C 3 11:45:15 2 00.12 1105.050 10 3 1.32 Nomads Loft 1794 AU 12 NA SIL C 0 11:46:37 3 01.34 1099.165 5 4 1.75 Nomads Loft 24427 AU 12 JEDD BK C 0 11:46:37 4 01.34 1099.165 5 5 2.19 Yellow Jacke 24393 AU 12 JEDD BCH H 0 11:44:33 159 02.16 1096.053 5 6 2.63 Yellow Jacke 24395 AU 12 JEDD RC H 0 11:44:33 2 02.16 1096.053 5 7 3.07 Yellow Jacke 24398 AU 12 JEDD RC H 5 11:44:33 3 02.16 1096.053 10 8 3.51 Yellow Jacke 918 AU 12 NA GR H 0 11:44:36 4 02.19 1095.838 5 9 3.95 Yellow Jacke 9340 AU 12 FOYS BBAR H 0 11:44:37 5 02.20 1095.766 5 10 4.39 Yellow Jacke 548 AU 12 NA SIL H 0 11:44:41 6 02.24 1095.479 5 11 4.82 Yellow Jacke 901 AU 12 NA BBAR H 0 11:44:43 7 02.26 1095.336 5 12 5.26 Yellow Jacke 24391 AU 12 JEDD BCH H 0 11:44:55 8 02.38 1094.476 5 13 5.70 Yellow Jacke 902 AU 12 NA RC H 4 11:45:00 9 02.43 1094.119 10 14 6.14 Yellow Jacke 13785 AU 12 WOW BBAR H 0 11:45:05 10 02.48 1093.761 5 15 6.58 Aguirre Loft 458 AU 12 GA BWF H 2 11:11:06 137 02.32 1093.215 15 16 7.02 Petras Loft 24318 AU 12 JEDD BBAR C 2 11:38:56 155 02.58 1092.736 15 17 7.46 Nomads Loft 24421 AU 12 JEDD RC C 2 11:48:08 5 03.05 1092.707 15 18 7.89 Petras Loft 24313 AU 12 JEDD BBAR C 0 11:39:02 2 03.04 1092.297 5 19 8.33 Aguirre Loft 2037 AU 12 GA SIL H 0 11:12:06 2 03.32 1088.292 5 20 8.77 Aguirre Loft 2088 AU 12 GA BP C 3 11:12:14 3 03.40 1087.639 10 21 9.21 JHernandez L 8214 AU 12 NA BRWN C 1 11:54:44 163 05.22 1083.497 15 22 9.65 JHernandez L 8392 AU 12 NA BB C 2 11:55:30 2 06.08 1080.368 15------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 23 10.09 Yellow Jacke 9303 AU 12 FOYS DC C 2 11:48:58 11 06.41 1077.360 10 24 10.53 Nomads Loft 1701 AU 12 NA SIL C 1 11:53:48 6 08.45 1069.235 10 25 10.96 Freeman Loft 4373 AU 12 GA BK H 0 12:48:07 191 13.58 1057.327 5 26 11.40 Freeman Loft 4354 AU 12 GA BK H 0 12:48:12 2 14.03 1057.050 5 27 11.84 Petras Loft 103 AU 12 NA BBAR H 0 11:47:51 3 11.53 1054.948 5 28 12.28 Cross Loft 1508 AU 12 NA BBAR H 0 12:20:09 174 13.34 1054.162 5 29 12.72 Coleman Loft 9239 AU 12 NA BBAR H 0 12:00:45 162 12.44 1053.869 5 30 13.16 Coleman Loft 2349 AU 12 NA BBAR C 5 12:00:50 2 12.49 1053.544 10 31 13.60 Coleman Loft 2309 AU 12 NA BWP C 0 12:00:53 3 12.52 1053.350 5 32 14.04 Coleman Loft 9247 AU 12 NA CH H 0 12:00:54 4 12.53 1053.285 5 33 14.47 Petras Loft 144 AU 12 NA BBAR C 0 11:49:36 4 13.38 1047.836 5 34 14.91 Petras Loft 124 AU 12 NA BBAR H 4 11:52:02 5 16.04 1038.106 10 35 15.35 Petras Loft 1886 AU 12 GA BBAR H 0 11:52:08 6 16.10 1037.710 5 36 15.79 Coleman Loft 9244 AU 12 NA BBAR H 0 12:05:22 5 17.21 1036.201 5 37 16.23 Coleman Loft 24473 AU 12 JEDD BBAR H 3 12:05:59 6 17.58 1033.885 10 38 16.67 Nomads Loft 1709 AU 12 NA SIL C 0 12:02:53 7 17.50 1033.645 5 39 17.11 Nomads Loft 1710 AU 12 NA BCH C 4 12:02:57 8 17.54 1033.393 10 40 17.54 Nomads Loft 1800 AU 12 NA DC C 0 12:02:59 9 17.56 1033.267 5 41 17.98 JHernandez L 8285 AU 12 NA CHK H 0 12:09:09 3 19.47 1027.540 5 42 18.42 Freeman Loft 4362 AU 12 GA BK C 5 12:59:37 3 25.28 1020.438 10 43 18.86 Harris Loft 539 AU 12 NA RC C 0 12:15:56 166 22.27 1019.048 5 44 19.30 Freeman Loft 4363 AU 12 GA BK C 0 13:01:48 4 27.39 1013.723 5 45 19.74 Harris Loft 526 AU 12 NA RC H 2 12:19:32 2 26.03 1006.377 10------------------------------------------------------------------------------- TWO-BIRD NOMINATED REPORTPOS LOFT AVE UNIRATE #1 NOMINATED BIRD #2 NOMINATED BIRD 1. Nomads Loft 8.99% 1701 AU 12 NA 24421 AU 12 JEDD 2. JHernandez Loft 9.43% 8214 AU 12 NA 8392 AU 12 NA 3. Aguirre Loft 6.58% Missed 458 AU 12 GA WinSpeed-20 North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club 09/23/12-13:07 Weekly UPR Race Report Page 2 Open and Junior CategoryName: 150 MILE YB Young Bird Race Flown: 09/22/2012 POS LOFT AVE UNIRATE #1 NOMINATED BIRD #2 NOMINATED BIRD 4. Petras Loft 7.02% Missed 24318 AU 12 JEDD 5. Yellow Jackets 10.09% Missed 9303 AU 12 FOYS 6. Harris Loft 19.74% Missed 526 AU 12 NA ------------------------------------------------------------------------------- TEAM SCORE REPORTPOS LOFT NOM + BASIC - ENTRY = NET X DF = TEAM SCORE 1. Nomads Loft 25 + 45 - 15 = 55 X 1.59 = 87


----------



## rackerman

Well, got to head for work and can't check back till early tomorrow morning

Come on Halleys Comet, you just need to make it home safe!!!

See yas' in the morning.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well congrats to every body that got birds back. Thanks ratree3.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Nomad Lofts. Very nice. Congrats on a super job of pigeon racing. I hope you take the combine!

Maybe you could give me some pointers.



Or birds. ha ha ha ha


----------



## Timber

Results thus far:
JEDDS-7386-----9:33:22
JAX-5223-------9:38:08
ARPU-38391----10:10:16
NEPLS-4745----10:10:22
*OCALA-580-----10:13:35*



conditionfreak said:


> Clocking order for this race:
> 
> AVC-1203--------11:33:21
> FOYS-24579------11:35:30
> LNC-12145-------11:36:03
> COV-12290-------11:36:05
> *OCALA-580-------11:39:35*
> CIRPC-0091-------11:45:30


Alright Walt! You seem to have OCALA-580 dialed in a bit. This is his/her second time 5th to the loft, very consistant so far. Now if we can get a 1st!


----------



## conditionfreak

Ocala-580 is a very fine bird. Should be doing better, IMO.

It's probably me.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

conditionfreak said:


> Nomad Lofts. Very nice. Congrats on a super job of pigeon racing. I hope you take the combine!
> 
> Maybe you could give me some pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> Or birds. ha ha ha ha


Well I got a good wind and win yesterday. We race alone up to 200 if I am correct.


----------



## Happy

*Hap *



rackerman said:


> *Congrats Happy!!!
> Come on Foys 1308!!!! *


Thanks Rackerman. Nice to have a win of PT Race, even if this one doesn't count. Know the 300mi. is the winner, but since I don't fly YB's it feels good.. Hope 1308 makes it.. My Love is in the Hosp. the last 2 days, so also nice to come home for a break & find a Win for the day....... Thank you Conditionfreak for your ALL!!! Happy


----------



## ssyyb2

Silly 1808 he needs to go straight home!


----------



## conditionfreak

Just got back from knock off. There are a couple of people that won't knock off until next Saturday. But as it is right now, AVC-1203 is in 20th place in the club.

When I got home, I did my nightly count of the birds on perches in the loft. Two more birds came home before dark. But since the clock was with me, I don't know which two it is. I know it is not 1808, because it is a silver and there is only one silver in the loft tonight. Lnc-12145.

I will find out tomorrow which two made it home. I just hooked up the clock again. I expect some birds to come home tomorrow morning.

I'm hoping, anyway.

Right now, we are out six birds from todays race. 

I forgot to mention previously, that somewhere along the line, we lost FOYS-2521. Either to a hawk, or on a training toss that I did not have the clocking system hooked up for.

That sucks, but it happens.

The hawk hits are happening daily. I am varying the times of day I let the birds out, and I babysit them as much as possible. I gave them a bath Saturday aternoon at about 3:00 pm, and no hawk hit. Then I had to basket them for shipping at 4:30 pm. I don't know if that hurt them for this race, or not. Since there was no rain during the race, all should be good for that bath they got.

There are hawks everywhere, when I drive around, I see them sitting on wires and such, all over the place. If "our" birds are out in the morning, they get hit.


----------



## gogo10131

conditionfreak said:


> Clocking order for this race:
> 
> AVC-1203--------11:33:21
> FOYS-24579------11:35:30
> LNC-12145-------11:36:03
> COV-12290-------11:36:05
> OCALA-580-------11:39:35
> CIRPC-0091-------11:45:30
> OGN-3339--------11:46:39
> AVC-1205--------11:49:28
> JEDDS-7386------11:53:49
> COV-12284-------12:05:05
> MTZ-2519--------12:11:28
> NA-1717---------12:12:47
> NEPLS-5502------12:18:40
> TRC-711---------12:19:47
> ARPU-73579------12:39:22
> NEPLS-4745------12:45:18
> TRC-710---------12:22:04
> OGN-3904--------13:27:18
> COV-12245-------14:33:14
> COV-12280-------14:40:13
> NCI-188----------15:15:43
> ZEPPELIN-6-------15:46:53
> COV-12287-------16:24:33
> ARPU-38391------16:57:13
> 
> Still out 8 birds. and I have to go to knock off in one hour.
> 
> I can't believe that my "pick bird", NEPLS-1808, isn't home yet. That is one nice silver bird.


Glad to see he's doing well


----------



## rackerman

*I sure hope one of the two is Halleys Comet. *


conditionfreak said:


> Just got back from knock off. There are a couple of people that won't knock off until next Saturday. But as it is right now, AVC-1203 is in 20th place in the club.
> 
> When I got home, I did my nightly count of the birds on perches in the loft. Two more birds came home before dark. But since the clock was with me, I don't know which two it is. I know it is not 1808, because it is a silver and there is only one silver in the loft tonight. Lnc-12145.
> 
> I will find out tomorrow which two made it home. I just hooked up the clock again. I expect some birds to come home tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm hoping, anyway.
> 
> Right now, we are out six birds from todays race.
> 
> I forgot to mention previously, that somewhere along the line, we lost FOYS-2521. Either to a hawk, or on a training toss that I did not have the clocking system hooked up for.
> 
> That sucks, but it happens.
> 
> The hawk hits are happening daily. I am varying the times of day I let the birds out, and I babysit them as much as possible. I gave them a bath Saturday aternoon at about 3:00 pm, and no hawk hit. Then I had to basket them for shipping at 4:30 pm. I don't know if that hurt them for this race, or not. Since there was no rain during the race, all should be good for that bath they got.
> 
> There are hawks everywhere, when I drive around, I see them sitting on wires and such, all over the place. If "our" birds are out in the morning, they get hit.


----------



## conditionfreak

NEPLS-1808 and MTP-2425 came home this morning.

There are two more in the loft that I do not know who they are yet. They came home yesterday evening, after I had unhooked the clocking system. I hooked it back up last last night and that is how I know that 1808 and 2425 are back.

I will let the birds out into the aviary later today, and see who the other two wayward birds are.

I thought I had one more home, as early this morning I went out back and observed a blue check white flight sitting on the aviary of my "forever loft". Turns out it is a feral, with down on its head. Very young and hungry.

I caught it with a net and put it in a cage to let it eat and drink. It must have come quite a distance as I am really out in the middle of nowhere and the only ferals I know of around here, are five miles away.

Don't know what I am going to do with it yet. Probably feed it for a week or so, and then let it go around the ferals I know of. I can't keep a bunch of ferals.

With my luck it will keep coming back to eat.


----------



## conditionfreak

Hey rackerman. Guess who came home at 12 noon today.

Yep. Your wayward child.

He is very skinny, tired and hungry.

Concerning the two birds in the loft that I don't know which they are yet. They apparently are not ours. Their electronic chip rings are not registering. I will have to catch them and see what is what. Could be that one is not ours, as it doesn't seem to understand where the trap to go out into the aviary is. The other may be a bad chip ring, or it may not be ours.

I will inventory tomorrow. I want to let missing birds have time to come home today. Halleys Comet just now made it back. Perhaps more will today.

I have a dentist appointment in an hour.


----------



## rackerman

I am still hoping to see Halleys Comet come home. I don't know what to think of him anymore. He sure don't seem like his dad. I am hoping he gets home and gets his act together. I sure wish I could have sent Cov 32's offspring, but that would have been another week getting their. I have quite a few offsprings from both birds that raced last year.

I hope to be sending both their offsprings to next years PT race, if there is going to be one

Walt you are doing a great job!!!!!!!!!

*Just read Halleys Comet made it home. YEAH!!!!!!*


----------



## conditionfreak

FOYS-29603 made it home today, at 4:30 pm. It is very tired, hungry and weak. Gonna have to let FOYS-1308 and FOYS-29603 rest more than the rest.

I think those two birds will not race next weekend. I will hold them back for awhile. See if that helps.

I am going to worm all of the birds starting tomorrow. It takes three days.

I have to try something, to get them into the winners circle. I am also going to only feed them white rice, prior to shipping. I prefer brown rice, but recent news reports are saying that U.S. rice is having a problem with arsenic in it. The brown rice being the worst. As I understand it, white race is brown rice polished. Which removes the "skin". The skin is supposed to have more arsenic in it than the kernel.

But what do I know.


----------



## conditionfreak

Somehow I overlooked Jax-5223 on race day. He actually arrived at 12:04:56 on race day. I apologize for messing that up. He is in the loft and was not out long on race day.

I'm getting old.


----------



## conditionfreak

Clocking order for this race:

AVC-1203--------11:33:21
FOYS-24579------11:35:30
LNC-12145-------11:36:03
COV-12290-------11:36:05
OCALA-580-------11:39:35
CIRPC-0091-------11:45:30
OGN-3339--------11:46:39
AVC-1205--------11:49:28
JEDDS-7386------11:53:49
JAX-5223---------12:04:56
COV-12293-------12:05:02
COV-12284-------12:05:05
MTZ-2519--------12:11:28
NA-1717---------12:12:47
NEPLS-5502------12:18:40
TRC-711---------12:19:47
ARPU-73579------12:39:22
NEPLS-4745------12:45:18
TRC-710---------12:22:04
OGN-3904--------13:27:18
COV-12245-------14:33:14
COV-12280-------14:40:13
NCI-188----------15:15:43
ZEPPELIN-6-------15:46:53
COV-12287-------16:24:33
ARPU-38391------16:57:13
MTP-2425--------next day, morning
NEPLS-1808------next day, morning
FOYS-1308-------next day, afternoon
FOYS-29603------next day, afternoon

Still out 2 birds. 

My lone/last entry, COV-12283, is missing. Also, KASTLE-20 is missing. Sorry Kastle Loft.


----------



## Kastle Loft

conditionfreak said:


> Still out 2 birds.
> 
> My lone/last entry, COV-12283, is missing. Also, KASTLE-20 is missing. Sorry Kastle Loft.


Bummer. Tough luck. I choose to believe that Kastle 20 was so fast he shot on past and couldn't find the brakes. He's probably still on his way back from Canada and will make it in time for the 300. I will continue to delude myself with such thoughts.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Congrats! It makes me happy to see my two came home okay. Had a hawk get in the loft today and kill my only auction bird and another (he didn't even eat the auction bird - it was in perfect condition. Maybe it killed itself). So I needed some cheering up.


----------



## conditionfreak

Did you scold the hawk? Give it "what-for"?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yeah the hawk learned his lesson, I think. I think he came in on the tail of a straggler from a toss. They normally don't have the "balls" to go into my loft LOL. They have to go into a boxed in space and then through stalls and bobs. I think it was young and stupid. Or just real hungry.


----------



## NayNay

I'm deluding myself about NCI 188 as well. Here birdy birdy.


----------



## conditionfreak

NCI-188 was late. But he did make it home. At 3:15 pm.

He's okay.


----------



## ssyyb2

So I really felt you failed 1808 and this is why he was late you forgot the key to him winning you need to play eye of the tiger to him before every race! It works in the movies


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

conditionfreak said:


> Somehow I overlooked Jax-5223 on race day. He actually arrived at 12:04:56 on race day. I apologize for messing that up. He is in the loft and was not out long on race day.
> 
> I'm getting old.


Thanx Walt..I told my girl (When I thought he went MIA) thats the problem with young birds they get caught up playing around with each other (they don't really know its a race) and sometimes trap into the wrong loft. Sometimes they come home without chip bands...and other times they don't come home at all. 
I won't lie..my heart sank when I didn't see his name on the sheets. I was certain someone had him in their loft. I'm glad to know now you have him . 

Congratulations Happy...Good Job! and I hope the missing birds show up soon.


----------



## raftree3

I'll be interested to know how the rice deal work's.


----------



## Crazy Pete

raftree3 said:


> I'll be interested to know how the rice deal work's.


Same here, what is your reason for just using rice, it's not my choise. I would use peanuts and saflower, but I am always open to new things.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Got the combine results. We (I) didn't do so good. A lot of birds in this race.

I will show the pertinent parts.

WinSpeed-1 CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 09/25/12-10:48
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: LEX2YB12 Young Bird Race Flown: 09/16/2012
Release(A): 08:05 Birds: 1176 Lofts: 47 Station: LEXINGTON KY
Weather (Rel) Cldy, Calm, 62 degrees (Arr) Clear, SE 5, 70 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 ANDERSON F/46 344 AU 12 AFL BK H 11:14:36 144.914 00.00 1345.167 121
2 ABILENE LO/27 2078 IF 12 SLI BC H 10:54:44 129.394 00.25 1341.780 120
3 DAVE KNISL/23 2044 AU 12 MVS BLUE H 10:34:43 113.984 00.34 1339.958 120
4 ANDERSON FAMI 265 AU 12 AFL BLK H 11:15:59 2/ 46 01.23 1335.424 119
5 ANDERSON FAMI 385 AU 12 AFL BK C 11:16:01 3/ 46 01.25 1335.191 119
6 ANDERSON FAMI 252 AU 12 AFL UNKN H 11:16:02 4/ 46 01.26 1335.075 118
7 ANDERSON FAMI 264 AU 12 AFL BCH C 11:16:02 5/ 46 01.26 1335.075 117
8 ANDERSON FAMI 210 AU 12 AFL BLS C 11:16:03 6/ 46 01.27 1334.958 117
9 ANDERSON FAMI 293 AU 12 AFL UNKN H 11:16:04 7/ 46 01.28 1334.842 116
10 ANDERSON FAMI 12502 AU 12 FDY BLS H 11:16:04 8/ 46 01.28 1334.842 116
11 ANDERSON FAMI 203 AU 12 AFL UNKN C 11:16:07 9/ 46 01.31 1334.492 115
12 ANDERSON FAMI 238 AU 12 AFL UNKN H 11:16:09 10/ 46 01.33 1334.260 115
13 ANDERSON FAMI 277 AU 12 AFL BLS C 11:16:18 11/ 46 01.42 1333.214 114
14 ANDERSON FAMI 343 AU 12 AFL BK H 11:16:28 12/ 46 01.52 1332.053 114
15 ABILENE LOFT 877 AU 12 NDPC BWF C 10:56:07 2/ 27 01.48 1330.941 113
16 ABILENE LOFT 867 AU 12 NDPC BC H 10:56:23 3/ 27 02.04 1328.872 113
17 ANDERSON FAMI 248 AU 12 AFL UNKN H 11:17:10 13/ 46 02.34 1327.201 112
18 ABILENE LOFT 863 AU 12 NDPC BC C 10:56:37 4/ 27 02.18 1327.066 112
19 ABILENE LOFT 803 AU 12 NDPC BLUE C 10:57:56 5/ 27 03.37 1316.970 111
20 ANDERSON FAMI 279 AU 12 AFL BK H 11:18:52 14/ 46 04.16 1315.563 111
21 ANDERSON FAMI 327 AU 12 AFL BCH C 11:18:53 15/ 46 04.17 1315.450 110
22 ANDERSON FAMI 398 AU 12 AFL BK H 11:18:53 16/ 46 04.17 1315.450 110
23 ANDERSON FAMI 229 AU 12 AFL UNKN C 11:19:02 17/ 46 04.26 1314.433 109
24 ANDERSON FAMI 113 AU 12 TCL UNKN H 11:19:04 18/ 46 04.28 1314.207 109
25 ABILENE LOFT 880 AU 12 NDPC BC H 10:59:35 6/ 27 05.16 1304.532 108
26 ANDERSON FAMI 326 AU 12 AFL UNKN H 11:21:18 19/ 46 06.42 1299.256 108
27 ANDERSON FAMI 300 AU 12 AFL BLS H 11:22:43 20/ 46 08.07 1289.946 107
28 ANDERSON FAMI 384 AU 12 AFL BWF H 11:22:43 21/ 46 08.07 1289.946 107
29 ANDERSON FAMI 263 AU 12 AFL UNKN C 11:22:44 22/ 46 08.08 1289.838 106
30 ANDERSON FAMI 240 AU 12 AFL BK H 11:22:46 23/ 46 08.10 1289.620 106
31 ANDERSON FAMI 317 AU 12 AFL BCH H 11:22:48 24/ 46 08.12 1289.403 105
32 BAKER & SO/42 950 AU 12 DEF UNKN H 11:06:41 133.084 07.33 1289.200 105
33 DOUG SNYDE/27 184 AU 12 NDPC B H 11:09:14 134.649 08.03 1286.297 104
34 DOUG SNYDER 3830 AU 12 MCLO BCH H 11:09:20 2/ 27 08.09 1285.600 104
35 DOUG SNYDER 165 AU 12 NDPC BK C 11:09:27 3/ 27 08.16 1284.786 103
36 DOUG SNYDER 162 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 11:09:34 4/ 27 08.23 1283.974 103
37 DOUG SNYDER 3688 AU 12 MCLO BCH H 11:09:36 5/ 27 08.25 1283.742 102
38 ANDERSON FAMI 275 AU 12 AFL BCH C 11:23:57 25/ 46 09.21 1281.950 102
39 BAKER & SONS 728 AU 12 BS UNKN C 11:07:55 2/ 42 08.47 1280.508 101
40 DOUG SNYDER 160 AU 12 NDPC UNKN C 11:10:11 6/ 27 09.00 1279.699 100
41 ANDERSON FAMI 280 AU 12 AFL BK C 11:24:41 26/ 46 10.05 1277.242 100
42 ANDERSON FAMI 268 AU 12 AFL BK H 11:26:26 27/ 46 11.50 1266.146 99
43 ANDERSON FAMI 387 AU 12 AFL BCH H 11:26:27 28/ 46 11.51 1266.041 99
44 ANDERSON FAMI 346 AU 12 AFL BCW H 11:26:30 29/ 46 11.54 1265.727 98
45 ANDERSON FAMI 302 AU 12 AFL BCH H 11:26:33 30/ 46 11.57 1265.413 98
46 ANDERSON FAMI 357 AU 12 AFL BLK H 11:26:34 31/ 46 11.58 1265.308 97



285 MarineOne/16 711 AU 12 TRC BB H 10:25:54 86.670 27.31 1082.494 0
286 MarineOne 12290 AU 12 COV RC C 10:25:57 2/ 16 27.33 1082.225 0

Anderson Lofts had a pretty good day.


----------



## conditionfreak

The way the rice thing is "supposed" to work, is thus:

Rice holds water very well. "They" (whoever "they" are), even decided not to use rice for throwing at weddings, because of this. The sparrows and such, eat the rice. Then drink, and then if they have eaten a whole lot of rice, can die from the rice expanding in their bodies. Thus causing illness and possibly death. No one throws rice at weddings anymore.

You feed the pigeons only rice, before you basket them up for the race. They drink and the rice holds the water. It is always better if your racing pigeons have water in their body, when racing. Rice is also a very healthy food for pigeons, besides the "holding water/moisture" asopect of it.

I used this method last year, and this year during old bird season. It worked well. But I got away from it this young bird season. Mostly because of the public scare about the trace arsenic levels in U.S. rice.

But I am going back to it, starting the next race.

The old guy who lives near me, uses rice AND also, corn soaked in water overnight. I haven't considered the soaking of corn overnight yet. I am waiting to see how he does with it. But he did finish this last race, a few spots ahead of me (us). But no where close to winning the combine.

The rice is supposed to be brown rice, for pigeon racing. But as I understand it. White rice is brown rice "polished". To remove the "skin". The trace arsenic levels in the skin are alledged to be higher than the arsenic levels in the body of the rice. So, as a compromise, I will use the white rice instead of the brown.

We will see if it makes any difference over the next few races.


----------



## NayNay

conditionfreak said:


> NCI-188 was late. But he did make it home. At 3:15 pm.
> 
> He's okay.


YaY, Maybe he's a really late bloomer, LOL


----------



## conditionfreak

Interesting thing just happened at dusk this evening.

NEPLS-5503, belonging to Hill Family Loft, showed up. Still has its electronic band on, and appears very well fed.

It has been missing in action for quite some time. Obviously in someones loft. I am glad it is home. At first I thought it was KASTLE-20 as it was hanging on the loft aviary screen. But it was not.

So, Hill Family Loft. You have another bird in the loft. I will have to train it a little, and not enter it into a race for a couple of weeks or so. But it did find its way home after all of this time. That is a good sign.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> Interesting thing just happened at dusk this evening.
> 
> NEPLS-5503, belonging to Hill Family Loft, showed up. Still has its electronic band on, and appears very well fed.
> 
> It has been missing in action for quite some time. Obviously in someones loft. I am glad it is home. At first I thought it was KASTLE-20 as it was hanging on the loft aviary screen. But it was not.
> 
> So, Hill Family Loft. You have another bird in the loft. I will have to train it a little, and not enter it into a race for a couple of weeks or so. But it did find its way home after all of this time. That is a good sign.


Fly it, it knows its way home now. I say if it trains good with the other birds, send it when it is ready.


----------



## Crazy Pete

So I asked a club member and he said on top of holding water rice has a lot of carbs. I learned some thing new today, it's a good day.
Dave


----------



## rackerman

*How long was NEPLS-5503 gone??*


conditionfreak said:


> Interesting thing just happened at dusk this evening.
> 
> NEPLS-5503, belonging to Hill Family Loft, showed up. Still has its electronic band on, and appears very well fed.
> 
> It has been missing in action for quite some time. Obviously in someones loft. I am glad it is home. At first I thought it was KASTLE-20 as it was hanging on the loft aviary screen. But it was not.
> 
> So, Hill Family Loft. You have another bird in the loft. I will have to train it a little, and not enter it into a race for a couple of weeks or so. But it did find its way home after all of this time. That is a good sign.


----------



## conditionfreak

I believe that 5503 was gone for 17 days, if my notes are correct.


----------



## Crazy Pete

It sucks being on the short end you clocked a bird 45 minutes ahead of the winner and you still needed 27 more minutes. Our combine is 300 miles wide and 140 miles deep, the best I have done is 4th place and that was at the 600 mile station. If there is a way to manipulate young birds like there is old birds I wish some one would tell me what it is.
Dave


----------



## warpaint

December bred birds or early January ones can be manipulated like old birds. If bred early by the time yb starts all the young birds tend to become more like old birds and lazy to loft fly. In the club I used to fly , a few guys fly widow hood with them some fly them to eggs as well. Birds that fly to eggs are paired up with older birds though. So I think it could be done if the yb are bred early enough


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Crazy Pete said:


> It sucks being on the short end you clocked a bird 45 minutes ahead of the winner and you still needed 27 more minutes. Our combine is 300 miles wide and 140 miles deep, the best I have done is 4th place and that was at the 600 mile station. If there is a way to manipulate young birds like there is old birds I wish some one would tell me what it is.
> Dave


Our club champion last year used to train his ybs twice a day...morning 50 miles and the evening 30 miles...loft fly the next day and rest the day before a race. He kicked butt...I thought he would burn his birds out like that but it made his birds take the lead and fly straight home. Plus everyone knows those Cuban guys know thier birds and how to train them.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I would like to do that kind of training, but I need a small car 16 mpr with my old ford truck and gas prices is just too much. 
Dave


----------



## rackerman

*Just cool he made it back!! Just make you wonder*


conditionfreak said:


> I believe that 5503 was gone for 17 days, if my notes are correct.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

rackerman said:


> *Just cool he made it back!! Just make you wonder*


Unfortunately he was probably out from conditioning those 17 days. May take him a week or so to get back into shape. I wish people would release the birds that are not theres. Can't see the difference between free and not yours. Last thing I want in my loft is a bird that is not mine.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Crazy Pete said:


> I would like to do that kind of training, but I need a small car 16 mpr with my old ford truck and gas prices is just too much.
> Dave


I hear ya...my beast gets me 15 mpg on a good day. The way he did it was with a partner so they split the gas cost for training (Plus they were next door to each other so they had 40 birds in the A & B race going to the same address) But with gas at $3.78 gal..right now it aint cheap...but you get back what you put into it...so its all about how bad to you want to beat the next guy


----------



## conditionfreak

Here is the rest of my combines schedule for this young bird season. We also have three money races after this schedule, but I am too short, and thus not allowed to participate in the money races.

Our races are on Sundays, with shipping on Saturday evenings.

9/30 250 Lake City, Tn.

10/7 200 Corbin, Ky.

10/14 300 Sweetwater, Tn.

10/21 150 Lexington, Ky.

I am contemplating what I want to do with your birds, over the rest of this schedule. I want as many birds as possible to be on hand, to participate in the P.T. Classic 300 mile race. Which, weather permitting, will most likely be held as a separate event. Transported and liberated by me, on Saturday, 10/27. One of my combines money races is schedulted to be held on Sunday, 10/28. So I am thinking it would be best to do the PT Classic on Saturday the 27th. I would drive down on Friday night, release the birds Sunday morning. Then drive back and see which bird is the winner. The birds will have to clock themselves.

To make it a true 300 mile race for the PTC birds, I will have to drive south, about 60 or 70 miles further than Sweetwater, Tn. I hope I don't have to make the trip for just a dozen birds. That would not be fun. 

I am also thinking about doing the PT Classic 300, much sooner. Just fly what birds I still have (which have all been to the 200 mile race), just this coming weekends 250 mile race (which will be approximately 190 for me). Then the following Saturday, hold the PT Classic 300. That would be Saturday, October 6th. This would give me the maximum possiblility of having more than a few birds for the PT Classic. If I follow out the entire remaining schedule, we take the chance of losing half of the birds we still have in the lofts.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ashby Loft

Personally I like the added challenge of the races leading up to the PT classic. Only the best survive to race in the final. I think you should put them in the races.


----------



## Timber

conditionfreak said:


> Here is the rest of my combines schedule for this young bird season.
> 
> 9/30 250 Lake City, Tn.
> 
> 10/7 200 Corbin, Ky.
> 
> 10/14 300 Sweetwater, Tn.
> 
> 10/21 150 Lexington, Ky.
> 
> Thoughts?


You are shorter then the miles listed correct? If so, then I would say send them to the 300 which Im guessing would be 240-260 for you, loft/road train the other days.


----------



## Matt M

conditionfreak said:


> This would give me the maximum possiblility of having more than a few birds for the PT Classic. If I follow out the entire remaining schedule, we take the chance of losing half of the birds we still have in the lofts.
> 
> Thoughts?


Walt, I would race them out and hold the Classic the weekend after the races as you were thinking before... Here's my reasoning, if a bird gets lost in one of the shorter prep races leading up to the Classic in the next couple of weeks yes it will be disappointing but then again the bird was almost certain to be lost in the 300 miler on 10/6 and will still be a lost bird, so what's the difference? If a bird can't make it 200 right now then how's it going to make it 300 in 8 days from now? I'd rather see the remaining entrants get a solid foundation of a few lead up races to the Classic.

If only a dozen birds are left by 10/27 then I would feel bad for you to have to spend all the money and time on the 300 mile trek... I would gladly chip in for expenses on that. So I understand if you want to shorten it down, but I don't think at this point you should alter the overall plan. However, I'll support whatever gets decided...


----------



## raftree3

I wonder if weather is a factor that late?


----------



## hillfamilyloft

My thoughts are that we race the next two to Lake City and Corbin. If we are down a bunch of birds and only have a few left, use Sweetwater as the PT race. This way you will not have to make a special trip for just a few birds. If we have 30 then take them further to 300.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Personally, I like the PT race, but if I could get my birds tested in all the remaining races, that would give me a better idea of the birds. Mine have not done well and need to be tested. It would be fine with me, if we did average speed for the next four races. If it were me, I would not want to spend $200 in gas and two days to ship 10 birds 300 miles. I would let the club run the birds. 270 or 300 miles, not that much difference to me. We could use Sweetwater for the PT race and give a booby prize for average speed or something. I am ok with whatever the majority decides.


----------



## gogo10131

conditionfreak said:


> Our races are on Sundays, with shipping on Saturday evenings.
> 
> 9/30 250 Lake City, Tn.
> 
> 10/7 200 Corbin, Ky.
> 
> 10/14 300 Sweetwater, Tn.
> 
> 10/21 150 Lexington, Ky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


I say wait after the Corbin race and see how many birds we have left. If there's only a few birds left, go head and make the Sweetwater station are PT race. If we still have a big number of birds left, I say let them finish out the schedule and then have the PT race.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I agree with just letting the club 300 mile race be pt race if numbers are low or ask driver to release our birds 30min to hour later but lets vote on our course of action majority wins We want this to be less taxing on you Walt


----------



## drifter

This was suppose to be the PT Classic race. I say finish out the schedule. If we fly our birds with the his club there is just going to be more confusion and more lost birds. What difference does it make if we have ten birds or thirty birds for our race. In the end it should be Walts decision.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Not part of the PT race but just voicing my opinion. When it comes down to the big race, it really matters on how many birds remain. I don't think its entirely fair for Walt to have to drive 300 miles there and back for less than 15 birds. Its just a waste of time and fuel in my opinion. 


There's 2 solutions I see to this:

1. Get the club/combine driver to release the PT classic birds separately, at least 15-20 minutes after all of the other birds have been released. 

2. Everyone involved in the race (who ever still has birds remaining) pitches in some money for the fuel, and props to Walt for taking out the time to drive 300 miles both ways, which would basically take up a whole day of his life. 

Just my 2 cents on the current situation


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well if Walt wants to drive 300 cool, if he wants to send them to Sweetwater cool, I just don't understand why they can't be released with the combine birds. Why should the driver have to wait on us? This is all for fun, either way the best bird will win.
Dave


----------



## Xueoo

Well, I always thought the ambitions of a 300 mile PT race required a bit more than just stufffing some birds in a crate(s), loadin' 'em in the 'ol pickup and releasing them 300 miles away. 

Driving 300 miles is no small feat in itself. Driving 300 miles with pigeons in the back is a bigger feat. Driving 300 miles with pigeons in the back and keeping them watered/fed/healthy is an even bigger feat. The drive is basically 5-6 hours for road miles. Air miles will likely take longer. One would have to take off at midnight, or, the day before and sleep on the road for an early release.

I personally think the PT 300 race has to happen on it's own in order for this race to be "as advertised". This is the true head to head race with only PT birds involved and there can be no outside influences such as a bird getting caught up with a fast or slow flock, or other situations which may help or hurt a bird. 

If we want to do best positions to the loft over the race series, that would be fine. If we want to do best in the club over the race series, that would be fine. I just think there are too many influences flying with the combine and making that one race the decider as there is likely a new bird first to the loft on a weekly basis flying with the mob. Just some thoughts to keep the discussion going.


----------



## conditionfreak

As this discussion is going on, I would just like to nip a few things in the bud.

1) I do not want any more funds. The thought is appreciated. But I am good there. I also do not mind the drive. I am retired and I like driving.

2) I want this to be an actual 300 mile race, that only involves P.T. Classic entries. I want it to showcase the best bird of THIS BUNCH, and I want this event to be as originally advertised. I am not about changing the rules in mid-stream.

The only things I am contemplating, are which races to enter leading up to the PT Classic race. There are many different possibilities.

Speaking of which. It has rained every day this week, except last Monday. We have a 250 mile race this coming Sunday. I have not been able to train at all this week. The birds needed to rest after last Sundays race, and then it has rained the rest of the week. But the following race is the combine 300 mile race.

Oh, what to do. What to do.


----------



## conditionfreak

Halleys Comet came back from the last race, very late. I have just discovered that he has a hole in his chest, just under his left wing. Obviously hit by a hawk and excaped. But possibly shot by a dove hunter. It is dove hunting season here.

He is doing well, and should recover fully. I did not observe it until now, because it is hidden by his wing unless he is flying.

I am going to do a late in the day training toss of 35 miles. It rained this morning and is foggy right now. It is supposed to rain later in the day also.

But they need to get some training in this week.


----------



## rackerman

*WOW, talk about shocked I am glad he is going to do a full recovery. I just hope he will still be able to race. Walt, what's your take on him racing*


conditionfreak said:


> Halleys Comet came back from the last race, very late. I have just discovered that he has a hole in his chest, just under his left wing. Obviously hit by a hawk and excaped. But possibly shot by a dove hunter. It is dove hunting season here.
> 
> He is doing well, and should recover fully. I did not observe it until now, because it is hidden by his wing unless he is flying.
> 
> I am going to do a late in the day training toss of 35 miles. It rained this morning and is foggy right now. It is supposed to rain later in the day also.
> 
> But they need to get some training in this week.


----------



## drifter

conditionfreak said:


> Halleys Comet came back from the last race, very late. I have just discovered that he has a hole in his chest, just under his left wing. Obviously hit by a hawk and excaped. But possibly shot by a dove hunter. It is dove hunting season here.
> 
> He is doing well, and should recover fully. I did not observe it until now, because it is hidden by his wing unless he is flying.
> 
> I am going to do a late in the day training toss of 35 miles. It rained this morning and is foggy right now. It is supposed to rain later in the day also.
> 
> But they need to get some training in this week.


You da man, I trust your decision!


----------



## conditionfreak

Halleys Comet will be able to race the PT Classic. Provided he stays around.

He is good to go. It is a small wound and is healing up okay. He had some dried blood on the underside of his wing. Until they all bathed yesterday evening.

He could have been hit with buckshot though. If that is what it is, I had a bird with that problem two years ago. It actually won the combine "B" race, with that buckshot inside its chest. I took it to my vet and got an xray. That was how I knew that was the problem. The vet said to just leave it there, inside the bird. That it would be alright. the bird did heal up quickly and become "normal". But then a dog killed it a couple of weeks later, as it was sunning on the ground, after a bath. 

It would be funny if Halleys Comet won this event. He has been a problem child from the start. Arrived late to me. Has been late from every training toss and race. He is the only red check still in the PT Classic event.

If he wasn't the son of last years PTC, and if I didn't own his grandfather. I wouldn't think much of him.

But, I am rooting for him. And Stump Toe Joe. And "Fly Girl". And Whoop Azz. And #91. And.... 

I have until October 1st, to pick my "Ice Cream Bet" pick. Probably going to go with Whoop Azz, #91, or NEPLS-1808. But I am not picking yet. I will after this Sundays race.

I have ice cream bets with Crazy Pete, Dmax06 and Gnuretiree, that I can pick the PTC winner in advance of the race. I'm leaning towards CIRPC-0091. But....I like 1808 and Whoopy too. Might just pick a dark horse for fun. Like "Fly Girl" or LNC-12145. or one of the AVC birds. Tough to choose. Ocala-580 or Jedds-7386 are in there. So is Foys-24579.

Man, tough to choose. JAX-5223, NEPLS-5502. hmmm....


----------



## rackerman

conditionfreak said:


> Halleys Comet will be able to race the PT Classic. Provided he stays around.
> 
> He is good to go. It is a small wound and is healing up okay. He had some dried blood on the underside of his wing. Until they all bathed yesterday evening.
> 
> He could have been hit with buckshot though. If that is what it is, I had a bird with that problem two years ago. It actually won the combine "B" race, with that buckshot inside its chest. I took it to my vet and got an xray. That was how I knew that was the problem. The vet said to just leave it there, inside the bird. That it would be alright. the bird did heal up quickly and become "normal". But then a dog killed it a couple of weeks later, as it was sunning on the ground, after a bath.
> 
> It would be funny if Halleys Comet won this event. He has been a problem child from the start. Arrived late to me. Has been late from every training toss and race. He is the only red check still in the PT Classic event.
> 
> If he wasn't the son of last years PTC, and if I didn't own his grandfather. I wouldn't think much of him.
> 
> But, I am rooting for him. And Stump Toe Joe. And "Fly Girl". And Whoop Azz. And #91. And....
> 
> I have until October 1st, to pick my "Ice Cream Bet" pick. Probably going to go with Whoop Azz, #91, or NEPLS-1808. But I am not picking yet. I will after this Sundays race.
> 
> I have ice cream bets with Crazy Pete, Dmax06 and Gnuretiree, that I can pick the PTC winner in advance of the race. I'm leaning towards CIRPC-0091. But....I like 1808 and Whoopy too. Might just pick a dark horse for fun. Like "Fly Girl" or LNC-12145. or one of the AVC birds. Tough to choose. Ocala-580 or Jedds-7386 are in there. So is Foys-24579.
> 
> Man, tough to choose. JAX-5223, NEPLS-5502. hmmm....


I am happy to hear that Halleys Comet will be able to race the PT Classic!!

Thanks Walt for taking good care of him!


----------



## conditionfreak

rackerman, I apologize for not noticing this injury earlier than I did. It was hidden by the wing, and I just never held Halleys Comet after he came home from the last race.

I am treating it with an aerosol spray called Trypzyme-V. It was given to me by my vet, for open wounds.

the more I look at this injury, the more obvious that it is from a hawk attack. Too big for buckshot, unless it was more than one pellet, close together. The wound is about the size of a dime.

It is impressive that Halleys Comet made it home. It apparently had to excape the grip of a hawk, with at least one talon into its chest. Then it had to outfly the hawk, with this injury, which was bleeding. No way of knowing where this happened, but it was coming back from 143 miles away.

Halleys Comet has struggled during this season. But despite his lack of staying with flock on just about every training toss and race. He is still here. He always comes home alone, instead of following any other bird/s. He has been gripped by a predator bird, escaped, and out flew it from there.

He is a survivor. I think he would make an excellent bird in the old bird, long distance races. He finds a way to make it home.

Here is a pic of his wound. It is scabbing over already. I am leaving him in the loft with the other PTC birds. He flys fine, but I did not take him on the training toss today.

Which by the way. The birds are getting sprinkled on by a slight rain. Should be no problem (famous last words).  I beat them home.


----------



## conditionfreak

Some of the birds are home from the 35 mile training toss. This is the order they clocked, but they were equal firsts (one flock arriving at the same time).

NA-1717 This bird is starting to impress me, a lot.
NEPLS-5503 Interesting, since it was gone for 17 days and just got back two days ago.
COV-12290 A personal bird, not in the PTC. Should have picked it. Pure Sion.
AVC-1203 Coming consistently.
CIRPC-0091 A bird that I really like. Getting more consistent also, of late.
ZEPPELIN-6 Surprising, since it has struggled of late.

FOYS-24579 came 20 minutes after the first wave. It came alone.

Nine more birds just arrived together. Ten ninutes after 24579.


----------



## Xueoo

conditionfreak said:


> As this discussion is going on, I would just like to nip a few things in the bud.
> 
> 1) I do not want any more funds. The thought is appreciated. But I am good there. I also do not mind the drive. I am retired and I like driving.
> 
> *2) I want this to be an actual 300 mile race, that only involves P.T. Classic entries. I want it to showcase the best bird of THIS BUNCH, and I want this event to be as originally advertised. I am not about changing the rules in mid-stream.
> 
> The only things I am contemplating, are which races to enter leading up to the PT Classic race.* There are many different possibilities.
> 
> Speaking of which. It has rained every day this week, except last Monday. We have a 250 mile race this coming Sunday. I have not been able to train at all this week. The birds needed to rest after last Sundays race, and then it has rained the rest of the week. But the following race is the combine 300 mile race.
> 
> Oh, what to do. What to do.


Well, now that you made that clear...

I thought you were having cold feet with the looming possibility of having to spend the night at a hotal with the Missus.

In that case I say skip the last 300 and fly the 150, then the PT race the week after.


----------



## drifter

Sounds like the best idea so far.


----------



## conditionfreak

ha ha. There is nothing on Gods' green earth, that is better than spending a night in a motel with my darling. You should try it.

Oh....wait....what am I saying....

Nevermind.


----------



## Crazy Pete

As long as we don't have the race on the 15th, I'll be at balloon fest in NM. I would hate to have to wait till the next week to see who won.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Crazy Pete said:


> As long as we don't have the race on the 15th, I'll be at balloon fest in NM. I would hate to have to wait till the next week to see who won.
> Dave


You are going to be 200 miles from me. I fly birds with the guys in ABQ. Let me know if you want to visit some of the guys down there. They are basketing the 12th and 19th. If you get up my way give me a ring.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> Some of the birds are home from the 35 mile training toss. This is the order they clocked, but they were equal firsts (one flock arriving at the same time).
> 
> NA-1717 This bird is starting to impress me, a lot.
> NEPLS-5503 Interesting, since it was gone for 17 days and just got back two days ago.
> COV-12290 A personal bird, not in the PTC. Should have picked it. Pure Sion.
> AVC-1203 Coming consistently.
> CIRPC-0091 A bird that I really like. Getting more consistent also, of late.
> ZEPPELIN-6 Surprising, since it has struggled of late.
> 
> FOYS-24579 came 20 minutes after the first wave. It came alone.
> 
> Nine more birds just arrived together. Ten ninutes after 24579.


If 5503 looks ready send it. Thinking it might be overweight and out of shape. Never know it may have been first group home, because the others were joy riding while these were done flying. Never Know. Fly it if you want.


----------



## rackerman

*Just amazing!! He is a good & lucky bird to survive that. I hope he has learned a lesson and starts racing home like he should be. I really think he will start doing better when the real race starts. I can say that he has to be smarter & wiser.
Thank you very, very much for the great care you give him. Again walt, I want you to keep him if he makes it through the season. Keep him and race him in the old bird season. That will be intersting to see. I think he is a long distance bird. He is all yours after he wins the big race
He reminds me of Dicken in the movie "Where Pigeons go to die". *


conditionfreak said:


> rackerman, I apologize for not noticing this injury earlier than I did. It was hidden by the wing, and I just never held Halleys Comet after he came home from the last race.
> 
> I am treating it with an aerosol spray called Trypzyme-V. It was given to me by my vet, for open wounds.
> 
> the more I look at this injury, the more obvious that it is from a hawk attack. Too big for buckshot, unless it was more than one pellet, close together. The wound is about the size of a dime.
> 
> It is impressive that Halleys Comet made it home. It apparently had to excape the grip of a hawk, with at least one talon into its chest. Then it had to outfly the hawk, with this injury, which was bleeding. No way of knowing where this happened, but it was coming back from 143 miles away.
> 
> Halleys Comet has struggled during this season. But despite his lack of staying with flock on just about every training toss and race. He is still here. He always comes home alone, instead of following any other bird/s. He has been gripped by a predator bird, escaped, and out flew it from there.
> 
> He is a survivor. I think he would make an excellent bird in the old bird, long distance races. He finds a way to make it home.
> 
> Here is a pic of his wound. It is scabbing over already. I am leaving him in the loft with the other PTC birds. He flys fine, but I did not take him on the training toss today.
> 
> Which by the way. The birds are getting sprinkled on by a slight rain. Should be no problem (famous last words).  I beat them home.


----------



## Crazy Pete

hillfamilyloft said:


> You are going to be 200 miles from me. I fly birds with the guys in ABQ. Let me know if you want to visit some of the guys down there. They are basketing the 12th and 19th. If you get up my way give me a ring.


Thanks for the offer, but it's the wife's birthday and she has the weekend jampacked with all things balloon.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Crazy Pete said:


> Thanks for the offer, but it's the wife's birthday and she has the weekend jampacked with all things balloon.
> Dave


Understand, the fiesta is an incredible colorful experience.


----------



## conditionfreak

Two birds did not come home (yet) from the 35 mile training toss on Friday.

FOYS-29603 and AVC-1205.

I am surprised about 1205. It has been doing very well up until now. 29603 has been struggling most of the season.

When driving back from the release point (35 miles), I observed three hawks sitting on telephone wires along route 62. One is always sitting at the same location, just about 3 miles from my home.

I would not think that racing pigeons in flight, could be caught by a hawk, very often. But of course, it could happen. More than likely though, the birds were chsed and flew a long way in the wrong direction. Paniced and frightened out of their minds. Then they would try to hide somewhere.

I hope they make it home today. Tomorrow is race day.


Which brings me to my next point. Not all of the birds are ready to race the 250, which ships tonight. I am only going to send those I believe are ready for it. I am assesing them now. Maybe about ten birds or so. The rest will have to miss this race. That "rest" will fly next weekends 200 (again), along with those that go to tomorrows 250. It will be an extra race for those birds that ship tiomight. But that is pigeon racing. I am trying to keep it as fair as possible, but in pigeon racing, decisions have to be made. Again, I don't want to throw birds away.

Really unfair, I know. But I refuse to send birds to a race that I do not think they can handle. No sense throwing them away.

I am most likely going to skip the combine/club 300 mile race weekend after next. Maybe not. I will have to see how the birds are doing come that time. If I (we) skip that one, then all will go to a 150, and then we will have the P T Classic One Loft Race, 300 true miles. I have to figure out exactly what location is 300 miles from my home loft. Haven't worked on that yet.

Might not have any birds left by then. Except TRC-711 and NA-1717.


----------



## NayNay

I think your plan makes sense Walt.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yep makes sense to me!


----------



## SouthTown Racers

One of the biggest misconception about hawks is this.... 99% of the hawks sitting on telephone poles are Buteos or for example red tailed hawks. A red tail on a pole poses absolutley no threat to racing birds being released. They are too big and slow. Our birds biggest threat lurks hidden in the tree. The coopers hawk sits and waits for birds to land before they strike. Either that or when they are most vulnerable ie. taking bath, eating or fighting.

The only BOP that really poses a threat while our pigeons are racing is a falcon, and that falcon has to be lucky enough to be above the flock in order to stoop down on them because even the fastest falcon or hawk cant catch up to a healthy racing pigeon.
In my opinion, Haleys Comet was either shot or hit a wire....just my thoughts.

Walt, do I have any MTP birds left? Thank You Sir!!


----------



## conditionfreak

First things first.

FOYS-29603 made it home today. Arrived about 3 pm. AVC-1205 is till missing.

Second: I got back from shipping, after midnight. Shipping was a nightmare. The computer would not work again. People were scrambling to borrow manual clocks, or go back home and get their manual clocks. I keep mine in my truck, just in case. A back up plan, so to speak.

So, I have to use a bang clock tomorrow. I hate using a bang clock. My traps are not set up for manual clocking. I have to go into the loft and catch the pigeon when it arrives, and then take it outside to the picnic table and clock it. All this, after I put on my mask.

Third: I wnet through the birds and decidd to send more than I anticipated to this 250 mile race. I was looking for excuses to not send birds. But I only kept back ten birds. I sent 20 birds to the 250 mile race, this Sunday (today).

The following birds were sent:

NA-1717
NEPLS-5503
AVC-1203
CIRPC-0091
ZEPPELIN-6
FOYS-24579
JEDDS-7386
NEPLS-5502
ARPU-73579
MTZ-2519
COV-12284
NCI-188
LNC-12145
TRC-710
NEPLS-1808
OGN-3904
MTP-2425
TRC-711

My pick bird (that is the kiss of death, apparently) this week is, OGN-3904. Although CIRPC-0091 or COV-12290 were almost my pic bird/s.

If they go up around 08:15, I think we have to clock at about noon to have a chance to win. Supposed to be a very nice racing day.


----------



## conditionfreak

SouthTown Racers said:


> Walt, do I have any MTP birds left? Thank You Sir!!


MTP-2425 is racing the 250 today. Good luck.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Its about time 5502 and 5503 show something. Surprised you sent 5502, but maybe it was loft flying where it was. Maybe it broke for home during a shipping toss. That bird might have two homes. Hope he rushes home to your in the am. Good luck everyone.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

sorry that was surprised you sent 5503.


----------



## rackerman

Good luck to those who have birds racing today.


----------



## conditionfreak

When I went through all of the birds yesterday, to see what was ready to race today. I discovered this injury to JAX-5223. One of the better birds in the loft.

Again, it could be a buckshot injury, a predator injury, or a wire hit. Not sure. Probably a wire hit, is my thinking.

I am treating this the same way I am treating Halleys Comet. With an aerosol spray called Trypzyme-V. Here is what it states on the can.

"an aid in the treatment of external wounds and assits healing by facilitating the removal of necrotic tissue exudate and organic debris".

I got it from my vet (for $37.00), and he says it is just about the best thing around for external wounds. I have used it many times in the past, both on dogs and on pigeons. My experience is that it really works well. Another name is goes by, is "Granulex-V".

Halleys Comet is looking better already. I started using the Trypzyme-V on JAX-5223 yesterday afternoon, and it too is looking much better than it did yesterday.

I should be able to get these two birds ready for the P T Classic in late October. But they are going to miss some (if not all), of the club races. I will do my best to get them some more race experience. Maybe the 150 in three weeks.










The release for todays race, was described as "Birds released at 08:30. Weather was clear, calm and 55 degrees". Our combine secretary even provided in the email, a satellite picture of the release site, from "google earth". I tried copying it to post it here, but I can't make it happen. The birds are not in the picture.

We need to clock by noon to have a shot at winning, I think. It's time to go out and stare at the sky.

And day dream about a single bird that shoots into the loft at 11:45.  Maybe TRC-711, "Fly Girl".

I still have to catch it inside the loft and clock the rubber countermark.

Did I mention I hate bang clocks?


----------



## conditionfreak

hillfamilyloft said:


> sorry that was surprised you sent 5503.


5503 came well on the 35 mile training toss. When a lot of birds did not.

It will either come home, or it won't. I'm betting it will.



Just maybe in 17 days though. 

It is a very nice bird, and I hope I didn't make a mistake sending it. It is just in very nice condition, and obviously knows its way home.

W'ell see, I guess.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Good luck to all, I predict one of your bigger speed birds will be in at 11:43 so have your mask in hand and be ready.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Well. Don't know how I did. It seems to be a tough race. Birds came way later than I and my two "neighbors" thought they would. Again, mine came from the east. But the race was from the south. Here at my property, the winds are coming out of the southwest. So maybe the lofts that are east of me (which is just about everyone), did a lot better.

My first two birds home, are birds I bred and are not in the pTC competition. First clocked bird is the nest mate of a bird I did enter into the PTC competition. But that bird got lost. It is a Ludo Claessens line bird, crossed with an imported Van Ardyn solid black from Belgium. Guess I picked the wrong sibling to enter the PTC competition. COV-12284 clocked at 1:26 and change PM.

Next was a red check pure Sion, that is the result of a mating of two Sions I purchased from Skylake Sions, a couple of years ago. COV-12290 clocked at 1:37 PM.

Then came the first PTC entry to make it home today. AVC-1203 clocked at 1:47 PM.

Don't think we won anything. But the elderly man who is just three miles shorter than my location, still does not have a single bird. He is very upset and is threatening to quit racing pigeons. He won't because it is in his blood. But me with 3 birds and he has none, is killing him. The other guy who doesn't speak to me and barely speaks to the elderly man. Has only two birds home, but will not tell what time he clocked. He says he did very bad. W'ell see.

I hope the rest of the birds make it back. I am not clocking anymore.

Congratulations to AVC-1203. Longest race yet and it was the first PTC entrant home.

It was kind of funny, out in the back yard with the wife. After I got my black, white flight bird in. I turned to her and said, "I can't believe my red Sion, 12290, isn't home yet". At that exact moment, it came out of the sky. It has been my most consistent bird this year, from either loft.

We didn't win, but hey. We are on the sheet. Some will not be. My elderly "neighbor" says if he doesn't get anything before 2: PM, he ain't going to knock-off. It is now 2:08 and he still doesn't have a bird.

Last week I reported that he has been feeding rice only, on shipping day. I did that this shipping day. I am the one who told him about that, two years ago. It worked (a little).

UPDATE:

Okay. Next bird home today was ARPU-37579. Then MTZ-2519. Then CIRPC-0091. A couple more are on the loft roof that should go in shortly. I spooked them by going into the loft to see what the above birds were.

We have nine home, out of 20 sent. Thus far. Everything is coming out of the east, and no birds I clocked or handled had muddy feet, nor any other signs of going down for water. Not really hungry either. Just tired.

C'mon birds. All make it home, please.


----------



## conditionfreak

Elderly neighbor clocked his only bird home, at 2:09 PM I am going to take his clock to knock-off. He is disgusted and doesn't want to go. I want to get him on the sheet, and talked him into letting me take his clock to knock-off. He sent 17 birds.


----------



## conditionfreak

Correction. We only have eight birds home, out of 20 sent. One of the birds on the loft roof is not one of ours. It is in this race though, as it has a blue counter mark on its leg.


----------



## NayNay

Thanks for all the detailed updates. Lets hope more bird make it back late.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Congrats on the birds that made it home.

I like those Skylake birds a good friend has Handsome Jr and several young from him, good birds.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

It's almost 11:30 PM. I just got back from knock-off. Long day and drive.

I have the club results from last weeks race and this weeks race. No combine results yet for either. 

I just checked the lofts and we are out 6 birds from this race. I will find out tomorrow which is which. I did see Stumpy in there. Reports at the club indicate heavy losses. Reports like 3 of 17 home. 29 of 51 home, etc.

I'm tired. G'nite.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Hope more make it home!


----------



## Crazy Pete

Smash races happen to all hope they all come home in the morn, gnight.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

I originally posted an incorrect list of birds that went to Yesterdays race. I left off of the list, NEPLS-4745 and COV 12290. Don't know how I missed typing them in, but they went also.

All birds that were shipped, are in the loft. The last one coming home was ZEPPELIN-6. It came home today at 11 AM, as I was inventoring the birds. But it being late is understandable, as it had on 4 bands. : (electronic band, AU band, specialty address band, and the counter mark band). 

The above birds will be allowed to rest up. I have two injured birds in the lofts. FOYS-1308 and JAX-5223.

Besides those two, I kept back from this last race, 8 birds. I am going to train those eight and send them to next weeks 200 mile race. I feel sort of rediculous just training 8 birds, but it has to be done.

I am going to move all of the birds into just one loft. Since we lost so many birds. The numbers are such, that it makes sense to have them all in just one loft. It will make it a little easier on me.

So, when I was inventorying the birds today, I found a bird in the left loft, that belongs to the elderly man who lives three miles from me.

He came in last in the club, and only got home 3 birds out of 17 sent. Prior to my inventory, I talked with him over the phone and he said that many of the birds in his lofts, are eating and then vomiting up. Then eating again. He asked me if I had any thoughts about what the problem might be. I did not. He is going to call one of the medicine peddlers he knows, to see what that guy thinks.

His birds are just "off", and now he is noticing this vomiting problem, but the birds are eating okay.

I was not happy to find one of his birds in my loft, after that phone conversation. He told me to just toss the bird, since it had eaten and drank while in my loft. I tossed it and it is sitting ruffled up, on top of my "forever" loft. Guess I will have to take it to him.

Anyway. Here are what is in the loft:

ARPU-38391-blue check, white flight, splash, hen
NEPLS-4745-blue check, hen
LNC-12145-silver, cock
NEPLS-5503-blue check, cock
AVC-1203-blue bar, hen
FOYS-24579-blue bar, cock
JAX-5223-blue check, white flight, splash, cock
COV-12290-rec check, cock
NCI-188-blue bar, hen
NEPLS-1808-silver, cock
CIRPC-0091-grizzle, cock
FOYS-29603-blue check, cock
FOYS-1308-red check, cock
COV-12245-blue with brown bars, white flight, splash, hen
JEDDS-7386-blue bar, hen
NEPLS-5502-blue check, cock
COV-12280-blue bar, hen
TRC-711-blue bar, hen
COV-12284-black, white flight, cock
COV-12287-black, hen
OCALA-580-blue bar, hen
MTZ-2519-blue check, hen
ARPU-73579-blue bar, cock
OGN-3904-blue bar, hen
OGN-3339-blue bar, cock
ZEPPELIN-6-blue check, cock
TRC-710-grizzle, cock
MTP-2425-blue check, white flight, splash, cock
NA-1717-blue bar, hen
COV-12293-black, hen


----------



## Gnuretiree

Isn't vommiting a sign of Adeno(sp) Virus?


----------



## conditionfreak

hillfamilyloft said:


> Its about time 5502 and 5503 show something. Surprised you sent 5503, but maybe it was loft flying where it was. Maybe it broke for home during a shipping toss. That bird might have two homes. Hope he rushes home to your in the am. Good luck everyone.


I knew you meant 5503, as it was in someone elses loft for over two weeks.

I admit, this posting of yours had me worried I raced your bird too early. But since he is in the loft, I am very relieved. He came late, but he made it to the right home.

I feel very fortunate that all of the birds that were sent, made it back home. As it is raining today and rain is forcast for most of the week. Again.

This race yesterday, was the longest race thus far. It was classified as our 250, but it was 201.290 miles for my loft. I wanted to get as many birds as I could out to that race station. Lake City, Tennessee. I sent 20 of the remaining 30 birds in the loft.

Next weeks combine 200 will be 141.489 for my loft. Corbin, Kentucky.

As it stands now, I am only going to send 8 birds to next Sundays 200 mile race. Then comes the combine 300 (which is only 252.644 for my loft), the following week. I may skip that one totally. Then fly the combine 150, which is about 86 miles for my loft. Then the PT Classic true 300.

I hope to get FOYS-1308 and JAX-5223 healed up, and to the 150 mile race. So they have a shot in the PT Classic 300.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> I knew you meant 5503, as it was in someone elses loft for over two weeks.
> 
> I admit, this posting of yours had me worried I raced your bird too early. But since he is in the loft, I am very relieved. He came late, but he made it to the right home.
> 
> I feel very fortunate that all of the birds that were sent, made it back home. As it is raining today and rain is forcast for most of the week. Again.
> 
> This race yesterday, was the longest race thus far. It was classified as our 250, but it was 201.290 miles for my loft. I wanted to get as many birds as I could out to that race station. Lake City, Tennessee. I sent 20 of the remaining 30 birds in the loft.
> 
> Next weeks combine 200 will be 141.489 for my loft. Corbin, Kentucky.
> 
> As it stands now, I am only going to send 8 birds to next Sundays 200 mile race. Then comes the combine 300 (which is only 252.644 for my loft), the following week. I may skip that one totally. Then fly the combine 150, which is about 86 miles for my loft. Then the PT Classic true 300.
> 
> I hope to get FOYS-1308 and JAX-5223 healed up, and to the 150 mile race. So they have a shot in the PT Classic 300.


Not a problem, he knows his way home now.


----------



## conditionfreak

Gnuretiree said:


> Isn't vommiting a sign of Adeno(sp) Virus?


Yep.

"Adenovirosis type I infects, as stated earlier, especially young pigeons ; the virus is very often introduced in the cote (loft) by a strange pigeon or after contact in the travel basket ; it is excreted with the manure and hence can infect the other young. Because the intestinal wall is seriously damaged, germs that normally live in the intestine get the chance to proliferate enormously ; in this way they probably damage the intestinal wall even more and can enter the blood circulation. The typical symptoms of adenovirosis type I are ; the illness occurs very sudden and typical is vomiting heavily, diarrhoea, a very bad condition in general, a large part of the young pigeons are infected (there’s a very fast infection within 3 to 5 days) but mostly only a few pigeons die. Very often it lasts only 5 to 10 days. Additional E.Coli-infections will make the disease last longer ; so it’s of utmost importance to treat these additional E. Coli-infections as quickly as possible ! The recovery of the pigeons that suffered the disease can take some time, probably because of the slowly recovering liver-cells caused by the multiplication of the virus in the liver-cells. It should be taken into account when training the pigeons. Another rare syndrome of the adenovirus type I can be seen with youngs in the nest ; typical is that some pigeons stay behind and only few die.

The virus with adenovirosis type II is capable of causing massive liver necrosis with a characteristic course as a consecuence : there are very few symptoms as the pigeons die within 2 days. The only symptom that is sometimes seen is vomiting and yellow diarrhoea. The number of dead pigeons can sometimes be very high what makes that the disease sometimes develops dramatically. Remarkable is that the pigeons that aren’t infected after about 5 to 6 weeks stay healthy without any kind of symptom.

The possible diagnosis can be made based on the symptoms mentioned above after which an autopsy, if desirable, can give a definite answer through hystologic investigation of the intestinal wall or liver ; in this way you can exclude other diseases such as parathyphoid, hexamythiasis, intoxification, streptococcus, acute Coli-sepsis.

As far as the extermination is concerned : there is no efficient vaccination available. Whenever you find adenovirosis type I with young pigeons, it is absolutely necessary to treat the secondary Coli-infections as fast as possible ; most of the young pigeons are carriers of this germ. Avoiding stress (transport, training, …) is also important. For adenovirosis type II the general rules are hygiene, ventilation, avoiding overpopulation … These are essential to keep the risk of infection as low as possible.

As a conclusion you could say that there is only little information known about these viruses and the origin of these diseases. An important reason is that it’s very difficult to isolate the virus. The fact that old pigeons don’t become ill in case of adenovirosis type I could be explained by a well-formed resistance ; summer young and late young that don’t suffer the disease in their year of birth often expose typical symptoms in the year after ; you will never see this with pigeons that suffered the disease in their year of birth.

As stated in the introduction the impact of both adenoviroses on our pigeon population is enormous ; hence the development of a good vaccine would be more than welcome.


Dr. Carlo Gyselbrecht"


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

conditionfreak said:


> When I went through all of the birds yesterday, to see what was ready to race today. I discovered this injury to JAX-5223. One of the better birds in the loft.
> 
> Again, it could be a buckshot injury, a predator injury, or a wire hit. Not sure. Probably a wire hit, is my thinking.
> 
> I am treating this the same way I am treating Halleys Comet. With an aerosol spray called Trypzyme-V. Here is what it states on the can.
> 
> "an aid in the treatment of external wounds and assits healing by facilitating the removal of necrotic tissue exudate and organic debris".
> 
> I got it from my vet (for $37.00), and he says it is just about the best thing around for external wounds. I have used it many times in the past, both on dogs and on pigeons. My experience is that it really works well. Another name is goes by, is "Granulex-V".
> 
> Halleys Comet is looking better already. I started using the Trypzyme-V on JAX-5223 yesterday afternoon, and it too is looking much better than it did yesterday.
> 
> 
> I should be able to get these two birds ready for the P T Classic in late October. But they are going to miss some (if not all), of the club races. I will do my best to get them some more race experience. Maybe the 150 in three weeks.



Wow thats a nasty looking wound. Thank You for fixing him up I know he his getting the best care he can with you. (I would of just put Triple antibiotic on him and let it ride) I don't know what caused the puncture to him but if it was a hawk and he broke the grip of death and made it back to the loft there may still be hope for him. Thank you again for doctoring him up.


On a side note: Apple Cider Vinegar makes the water acidic and prevents and sometimes even reverses alot of bacterial infections in the birds. I'm sure your elderly friend knows this already but might be time to reintroduce his birds to it if they are throwing up.


----------



## conditionfreak

Yea, he gives ACV twice per week. Same as I do. We do many things quite differently with our racers. He lets his have open loft most days. I do not do that during hawk "seasons", such as now. But he breeds four times more babies than I do, to make up for his open loft year round system. That is just one difference. There are many ways to skin a cat (bad metaphor, I know).

He also tosses squeakers, and I do not. I hate that, and we debate it often. Just last week he tossed two squeaker late hatches, with his racers, from 32 miles. I told him he would never see those birds again. He said "w'ell see. I think I will".

They are gone. His response, "oh well, they probably weren't any good anyway". Pizzes me off when he does that. But they are his birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

They may also have a fungal infection or canker that is keeping the food from passing through the crop and they vomit it up. That happened to me a long time ago, as I discussed here in a thread. I have a bird today that threw up twice, but I'm thinking it just had a tummy ache, maybe gorged itself or drank too much water at once (it has gone light and maybe couldn't get to the water in the aviary). She's full of food now and no more vomitting, so I don't think that was really a symptom. Or it could be the pepto I gave her. Either way she looks like she'll be fine after some cocci/worming.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

We had a bad race also Walt glad that most made it home especially 1717 . i sent 24 only 16 back and the weather is still terrible maybe a miracle will happen. Bright note I won the race yeah!! 160mi


----------



## conditionfreak

Congrats. Hope your MIA birds make it back.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

conditionfreak said:


> Congrats. Hope your MIA birds make it back.


me too.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

hillfamilyloft said:


> Not a problem, he knows his way home now.


Also this might be what he needs to know his way home from the 300. All he needs to be is in shape now.


----------



## rackerman

*Walt, Just wondering if putting all the birds in one loft will create confusion for the birds that are use to their loft??? Why I ask is because I have two lofts. I keep last years Cov birds with their mates in one loft and when their babies are starting to wean, I take them from that loft and put them in their new loft. Then when I train them to loft fly, they sit on their first loft (home to them) for the night or till I caught them in put them back into their new home. They do learn after a few nights out. So I guess my question is do you think that it will be a good move to keep it an equal chance for the birds that get moved??
Just my thoughts*


conditionfreak said:


> I originally posted an incorrect list of birds that went to Yesterdays race. I left off of the list, NEPLS-4745 and COV 12290. Don't know how I missed typing them in, but they went also.
> 
> All birds that were shipped, are in the loft. The last one coming home was ZEPPELIN-6. It came home today at 11 AM, as I was inventoring the birds. But it being late is understandable, as it had on 4 bands. : (electronic band, AU band, specialty address band, and the counter mark band).
> 
> The above birds will be allowed to rest up. I have two injured birds in the lofts. FOYS-1308 and JAX-5223.
> 
> Besides those two, I kept back from this last race, 8 birds. I am going to train those eight and send them to next weeks 200 mile race. I feel sort of rediculous just training 8 birds, but it has to be done.
> 
> I am going to move all of the birds into just one loft. Since we lost so many birds. The numbers are such, that it makes sense to have them all in just one loft. It will make it a little easier on me.
> 
> So, when I was inventorying the birds today, I found a bird in the left loft, that belongs to the elderly man who lives three miles from me.
> 
> He came in last in the club, and only got home 3 birds out of 17 sent. Prior to my inventory, I talked with him over the phone and he said that many of the birds in his lofts, are eating and then vomiting up. Then eating again. He asked me if I had any thoughts about what the problem might be. I did not. He is going to call one of the medicine peddlers he knows, to see what that guy thinks.
> 
> His birds are just "off", and now he is noticing this vomiting problem, but the birds are eating okay.
> 
> I was not happy to find one of his birds in my loft, after that phone conversation. He told me to just toss the bird, since it had eaten and drank while in my loft. I tossed it and it is sitting ruffled up, on top of my "forever" loft. Guess I will have to take it to him.
> 
> Anyway. Here are what is in the loft:
> 
> ARPU-38391-blue check, white flight, splash, hen
> NEPLS-4745-blue check, hen
> LNC-12145-silver, cock
> OGN-5503-blue check, cock
> AVC-1203-blue bar, hen
> FOYS-24579-blue bar, cock
> JAX-5223-blue check, white flight, splash, cock
> COV-12290-rec check, cock
> NCI-188-blue bar, hen
> NEPLS-1808-silver, cock
> CIRPC-0091-grizzle, cock
> FOYS-29603-blue check, cock
> FOYS-1308-red check, cock
> COV-12245-blue with brown bars, white flight, splash, hen
> JEDDS-7386-blue bar, hen
> NEPLS-5502-blue check, cock
> COV-12280-blue bar, hen
> TRC-711-blue bar, hen
> COV-12284-black, white flight, cock
> COV-12287-black, hen
> OCALA-580-blue bar, hen
> MTZ-2519-blue check, hen
> ARPU-73579-blue bar, cock
> OGN-3904-blue bar, hen
> OGN-3339-blue bar, cock
> ZEPPELIN-6-blue check, cock
> TRC-710-grizzle, cock
> MTP-2425-blue check, white flight, splash, cock
> NA-1717-blue bar, hen
> COV-12293-black, hen


----------



## conditionfreak

I have done it before. Once they realize that nightfall is coming and they can not get into their old loft. They have no problem adjusting to a new loft. In my case, the two lofts are only 4 feet apart. When both lofts are out loft flying, they often enter the "other" loft, chasing hens or whatever.

The birds will not even stay out overnight one time. When dusk comes, they will go into whatever loft is open to them. Pigeons do not like being out at night. They will, of course, if they have no alternative. But with my set-up. They will go in. Chances are they have all been in both lofts, during the past open loft days.

It will not be a problem. Should take just two days, at most. If the lofts were far away from each other on the same property, it might be a bigger challenge. But in my case, they are almost the same loft, in the same location.

No worries, I assure you.


----------



## raftree3

My OB loft is about 30 feet from my YB loft and when I move them I have a heck of a time for a while. They finally get it but they always check for a while. Good luck!


----------



## conditionfreak

Combine results from 9-23-12. A 200 mile race. AVC-1203 was our best bird.

I previously mentioned a Chinese man who I have never seen lose a club race he entered. Well, as you can see at the end of this post, he had "no report" with 28 birds entered. He uses an M-1 clocking system, and apparently the man that enters the birds at the club, pushed the wrong button and deleted "zheng's" entries from the computer. Thus he was disqualified. The birds were already basketed in the large shipping crates, and could not be fished out and re-entered. I feel for him. But they handed him 28 diplomas from the old bird season, that shipping night.

Yes, 28 diplomas.

"CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 10/01/12-16:54
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: COR1YB12 Young Bird Race Flown: 09/23/2012
Release(A): 08:10 Birds: 1032 Lofts: 44 Station: CORBIN KY
Weather (Rel) Clear, Calm, 36 degrees (Arr) Cldy, WNW 8, 60 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 Git R Done/35 1354 AU 12 COC BBWF H 12:25:54 196.365 00.00 1350.502 146
2 Blue Diamo/19 1184 AU 12 COC BB H 12:29:09 196.357 03.15 1333.547 146
3 Ron Pairan/35 1080 AU 12 COC SIL C 12:47:17 209.706 04.00 1330.998 145
4 Ron Pairan 6030 AU 12 WOWP BB C 12:47:17 2/ 35 04.00 1330.950 144
5 Sams Pigeo/34 1041 AU 12 COC BB H 12:32:31 197.473 05.11 1323.824 144
up to postition #103 was top 10%

--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------

147 MarineOne/32 1203 AU 12 AVC BB H 11:33:21 141.489 18.57 1224.584 42

168 MarineOne 24579 AU 12 FOYS BB C 11:35:30 2/ 32 21.07 1211.723 27

176 MarineOne 12145 AU 12 LNC SILV H 11:36:03 3/ 32 21.39 1208.518 22

178 MarineOne 12290 AU 12 COV RC C 11:36:05 4/ 32 21.41 1208.313 20

--------------------------------- Above are 20 percent ------------------------

217 MarineOne 580 AU 12 OCAL BB H 11:39:25 5/ 32 25.02 1189.071 0

261 MarineOne 91 AU 12 CIRP GRIZ C 11:45:30 6/ 32 31.06 1155.551 0

272 MarineOne 3339 AU 12 OGN BB H 11:46:39 7/ 32 32.15 1149.399 0

288 MarineOne 1205 AU 12 AVC BB H 11:49:28 8/ 32 35.05 1134.587 0

307 MarineOne 7386 AU 12 JEDD BB H 11:52:55 9/ 32 38.32 1117.029 0

363 MarineOne 12284 AU 12 COV BLKW C 12:05:05 10/ 32 50.42 1059.251 0

378 MarineOne 2519 AU 12 MTZ BC H 12:11:28 11/ 32 57.05 1031.243 0

385 MarineOne 1717 AU 12 NA BB H 12:12:47 12/ 32 58.23 1025.679 0

397 MarineOne 5502 AU 12 NEPL BC C 12:18:40 13/ 32 01:04 1001.365 0

401 MarineOne 711 AU 12 TRC BB H 12:19:47 14/ 32 01:05 996.889 0

430 MarineOne 73579 AU 12 ARPU BB C 12:39:22 15/ 32 01:24 924.469 0

435 MarineOne 4745 AU 12 NEPL BC H 12:45:18 16/ 32 01:30 904.501 0

468 MarineOne 710 AU 12 TRC GRIZ C 13:22:04 17/ 32 02:07 797.966 0

493 MarineOne 12245 AU 12 COV BBWF H 14:33:14 19/ 32 03:18 649.764 0

495 MarineOne 12280 AU 12 COV BBWF H 14:40:13 20/ 32 03:25 638.158 0

502 MarineOne 188 AU 12 NCI BC H 15:15:43 21/ 32 04:01 584.941 0

506 MarineOne 6 AU 12 ZEPP BC C 15:46:53 22/ 32 04:32 545.029 0

509 MarineOne 12287 AU 12 COV BLK H 16:24:33 23/ 32 05:10 503.519 0
510 MarineOne 38391 AU 12 ARPU BCSL C 16:57:13 24/ 32 05:42 472.326 0

No clockings were reported from Bob Boltz out of 12 entries.
No clockings were reported from Robert Toda out of 3 entries.
No clockings were reported from zheng out of 28 entries."


----------



## rackerman

*OK. That make me feel allot better. I was just wondering and I trust your call*


conditionfreak said:


> I have done it before. Once they realize that nightfall is coming and they can not get into their old loft. They have no problem adjusting to a new loft. In my case, the two lofts are only 4 feet apart. When both lofts are out loft flying, they often enter the "other" loft, chasing hens or whatever.
> 
> The birds will not even stay out overnight one time. When dusk comes, they will go into whatever loft is open to them. Pigeons do not like being out at night. They will, of course, if they have no alternative. But with my set-up. They will go in. Chances are they have all been in both lofts, during the past open loft days.
> 
> It will not be a problem. Should take just two days, at most. If the lofts were far away from each other on the same property, it might be a bigger challenge. But in my case, they are almost the same loft, in the same location.
> 
> No worries, I assure you.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

That sucks about the clock issue. Just wondering....how does that happen????? Did he push evaluate? It'd need to print to clear the race from the clock. I see no easy way to accidentally just delete all the basketed birds. It sounds intentional to me. I'm no expert, since I myself use a manual clock, but I am the race secretary so I still have to mess with everyone's electronic ones.


----------



## conditionfreak

I don't know enough about Benzing clocks to really comment. I use a G-2 and he is the only person in the club that uses an M-1.

I do know that the race secretary said, "I held the button down too long, which did not allow the birds to be entered into the computer. Or the got entered and then got deleted".

That is all I know.

Then, the following Saturday at shipping (just this past weekend), the computer just would not power on. So well all had to scramble to obtain manual clocks for this last race. The Chinese guy, we call him China-man, but his name is "zheng", had never used a manual clock before. He is a young man. He speaks very little english. It was comical listening to everyone trying to explain to him, how to use a bang clock.

One of the things that made it even more funny, was the rce secretary interjecting that he had the option, under AU rules, to put two counter-marks into one hole. Most of us were not aware of that rule. But with zheng, it just made things worse in his trying to understand how to do it.

My stepfather is Chinese, and I have three sisters and one brother, that are half Chinese. I know a very little Chinese. plust there are so many dialects, tht I could not communicate with zheng very well at all. We just couldn't make it work.

But I did get across to him that since this is his first use of a manual clock, he needs to just put one counter-mark into each hole. Forget that two in a hole thing. It would, at best, only save you a scond or so. If the bands get caught in the mechanism of turing the handle, it would lock up the clock and he would not have any birds on the sheet, again.

Turns out he did very well, but again, he did not win. That is two in a row for him. He is taking it well though. I guess, as no one understands him. He is one of those guys that does not fly old birds.

I basketed his bords that last two weeks, and I was not impressed on how they handled, to be honest. They are skinny and "light". This past Saturday, I told him they were skinny and asked if they had been fed that day. His answer was that they were fed one time, in the early morning.

But man, he sure flys good. Probaboy knows more about pigeons than I do. It is a shame we can't communicate well. I would love to pick his brain. Not that he would give up any secrets. 

Even with using a manual clock for the first time in his life, he had many birds in the top ten.

Which brings us to another club "problem", that occurred in this last race. The guy won the race, had only used a manul clock one other time in his life. His clock was "set" prior to the starting "wind", by a female in our club. Apparently his clock was not stopped after being set and before being "started". Which messed up the stamps on the paper sheet. To add confusion to the mix, since everyone was either going back home to get their manual clock, or running around and borrowing clocks, we are unsure what time his clock was started. Most were strated at 8: PM. Mine was started at 8:15. Some were started at 8:30. No one could remember what time his was started. His clock read 8:33:13 as the starting time. So we went with 8:30 as the "probable" starting time. His clock was off at the final knock-off, by 3minutes and 23 seconds.

He won the race. We contacted the race secretary for the combine and he did not know what to do, nor had a "ruling" about the situation. So, now we have to contact the AU to find out if this win stands, or is disqualified.

I know it sounds like my club is a disaster, but it is not. It is just that the computer has been giving us fits. It was taken to a repair shop and apparently is now fixed. It only cost $50 bucks. It was a problem in the "power supply", whatever that really means.

Here is how zheng finished. He could be moving up to 2nd place, IMO. I just don't think that "win" should be allowed to stand. Because we truly do not know when the clock was stated. It could have been running for 18 plus minutes and banged at 8:30, for all we know.

I feel sorry for Rob, if he loses out on the win. He is a good flyer. 

We agreed to a five bird clocking limit due to using manual clocks. But not all abided. No big deal though.


----------



## Crazy Pete

It shouldn't make much difference whst time the clock was started, what really counts is how far it was of at strike out. When you entered the time in Winspeed it made adjustments for the time, was the clock fast or slow?

I think the AU rule is that you can only put one counter mark in the first hole then you can do 2 at a time.

Wow 18th place and using a bang clock, thats not too bad, maybe they should use them more offten. LOL
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

I was surprised to find this in the AU rules.

"9.05 A competitor may place multiple countermarks in a clock porthole. When the clock is opened the competitor shall designate the first bird order of clocking for the multiple countermarks in that porthole, thereby assigning different race positions to birds with the same race speed."

So, if I understand this rule correctly. A flyer may stuff as many counter-marks as he/she desires too, in the #1 porthole (or whichever # porthole). Then at knock-off and opening of his/her clock. The flyer designates which of the birds he/she wants to be his or her, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, or 4th (and on and on) birds on the official results sheet.

Never knew this. Very interesting.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thats good to no on races that I don't have to haul I may go back to the " old " way, I think It's more exiting. 
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter

conditionfreak said:


> I was surprised to find this in the AU rules.
> 
> "9.05 A competitor may place multiple countermarks in a clock porthole. When the clock is opened the competitor shall designate the first bird order of clocking for the multiple countermarks in that porthole, thereby assigning different race positions to birds with the same race speed."
> 
> So, if I understand this rule correctly. A flyer may stuff as many counter-marks as he/she desires too, in the #1 porthole (or whichever # porthole). Then at knock-off and opening of his/her clock. The flyer designates which of the birds he/she wants to be his or her, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, or 4th (and on and on) birds on the official results sheet.
> 
> Never knew this. Very interesting.


Interesting. We always figured the first bird was just one countermark, then the rest you can shove however many in. I should probably do that on drops but I have always clocked them separate. I have two rows of holes so I'm not worried about running out of room, haha. I usually write down who comes in, in order, with brackets showing the drops, for my records.

I don't know if I'd like picking. Not really fair to the birds. But it would be an easy way to rack up a specific bird's points.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I'm trying to remember how the M-1 works. One of our club members has one. I know sometimes they have issues with getting to print evaluation lists. Maybe it wouldn't print the basketing list, which I suppose would disqualify the birds. Hopefully he will visit this thread and put his imput. I'd hate for that to happen to him  But our birds sit in carrying crates until the trailer shows up (we have to herd them out of the baskets in to the trailer's built-in sections, which I'm not a fan of but....oh well), so easy to just go and pick them back out.


----------



## conditionfreak

My combine is probably going to drop our scheduled 200 mile race this coming Sunday, to a 150 mile race. Due to rain predictions.

Training has been often recently, and long also. Eighty miles yesterday (Thursday). But we have not lost anymore birds. It seems that the remaining birds are somewhat "zeroed in".

Thank goodness.


----------



## rackerman

*Thats great news, not losing birds!! I hope it stays that way

How is Halleys Comets wound doing??*


conditionfreak said:


> My combine is probably going to drop our scheduled 200 mile race this coming Sunday, to a 150 mile race. Due to rain predictions.
> 
> Training has been often recently, and long also. Eighty miles yesterday (Thursday). But we have not lost anymore birds. It seems that the remaining birds are somewhat "zeroed in".
> 
> Thank goodness.


----------



## jpsnapdy

MaryOfExeter said:


> In that case I'd say whatever number that is, is your loft's carrying capacity. So try to aim for that number when breeding.


My thought exactly, Becky.  You good ?


----------



## jpsnapdy

conditionfreak said:


> Tough day. We did not win. Sent 16 birds and have 16 birds home. 100% returns. Judging from the fact that last weeks race was the same location as this weeks race. I figured the birds should be home around 9:50 am or so. Yet, they got home a half hour later than that. Doesn't look good. Weather seems to be the same as last week.
> 
> First bird home was COV-12290, a personal bird of mine. But it did not clock quickly, preferring to sit on the loft and look at me as I whistled.. A few seconds later, TRC-711 "Little Girl" came in like a rocket and clocked. Then 12290 clocked.
> 
> The elderly guy who is 3 miles shorter distance than I, says he had 5 in the clock by 10:22 am. Here are our results thus far:
> 
> TRC-711-----10:25:54
> COV-12290--10:25:57
> COV-12293--10:47:41
> CIRPC-0091--10:52:46
> COV-12283--11:06:47
> OGN:3339---11:15:05
> NCI-188-----11:15:10
> KASTLE-20--11:21:51
> NA-1717-----11:30:29
> MTZ-2519---11:37:03
> TRC-710-----11:52:20
> NEPLS-5502--12:24:42
> AVC-1203----13:58:39
> COV-12280---14:02:59
> FOYS-1308---14:11:18
> OGN-3904----14:18:50
> 
> 
> The only two birds that came from the right direction, were TRC-711 and COV-12290. The rest are coming from the north. We race from the south. They apparently passed my location, following the larger flock and then back-tracked.
> 
> Again, 100% returns. Which I love. But losing....not so much.
> 
> Congrats to "Little Girl", and my own COV-12290.


Congrats !
Your location seems to be missing "sign-posts" on the South route. Not having visible pointers to locate your loft, the birds follow the flock too long and add extra miles. Try and scout for landmarks along which you train. Also upto 120Mi, I try to toss the birds from the race point itself before the race, twice if possible.


----------



## jpsnapdy

dvtlegend said:


> birds that comes home late or lost and always return, they build a good sense of homing instincts from their experience and when it comes to the longer races, I thhink thats when their potential would come out. Have had some birds surprise me before.


Same here !


----------



## jpsnapdy

conditionfreak said:


> Just got back from knock off. There are a couple of people that won't knock off until next Saturday. But as it is right now, AVC-1203 is in 20th place in the club.
> 
> When I got home, I did my nightly count of the birds on perches in the loft. Two more birds came home before dark. But since the clock was with me, I don't know which two it is. I know it is not 1808, because it is a silver and there is only one silver in the loft tonight. Lnc-12145.
> 
> I will find out tomorrow which two made it home. I just hooked up the clock again. I expect some birds to come home tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm hoping, anyway.
> 
> Right now, we are out six birds from todays race.
> 
> I forgot to mention previously, that somewhere along the line, we lost FOYS-2521. Either to a hawk, or on a training toss that I did not have the clocking system hooked up for.
> 
> That sucks, but it happens.
> 
> The hawk hits are happening daily. I am varying the times of day I let the birds out, and I babysit them as much as possible. I gave them a bath Saturday aternoon at about 3:00 pm, and no hawk hit. Then I had to basket them for shipping at 4:30 pm. I don't know if that hurt them for this race, or not. Since there was no rain during the race, all should be good for that bath they got.
> 
> There are hawks everywhere, when I drive around, I see them sitting on wires and such, all over the place. If "our" birds are out in the morning, they get hit.


You give bath on basketing day ?


----------



## jpsnapdy

Crazy Pete said:


> It sucks being on the short end you clocked a bird 45 minutes ahead of the winner and you still needed 27 more minutes. Our combine is 300 miles wide and 140 miles deep, the best I have done is 4th place and that was at the 600 mile station. If there is a way to manipulate young birds like there is old birds I wish some one would tell me what it is.
> Dave


Don't overfeed is one. Keep the sexes separated another. Don't overcrowd. etc. etc.


----------



## jpsnapdy

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yeah the hawk learned his lesson, I think. I think he came in on the tail of a straggler from a toss. They normally don't have the "balls" to go into my loft LOL. They have to go into a boxed in space and then through stalls and bobs. I think it was young and stupid. Or just real hungry.


Is he on your mantelpiece already?


----------



## jpsnapdy

conditionfreak said:


> Halleys Comet will be able to race the PT Classic. Provided he stays around.
> 
> He is good to go. It is a small wound and is healing up okay. He had some dried blood on the underside of his wing. Until they all bathed yesterday evening.
> 
> He could have been hit with buckshot though. If that is what it is, I had a bird with that problem two years ago. It actually won the combine "B" race, with that buckshot inside its chest. I took it to my vet and got an xray. That was how I knew that was the problem. The vet said to just leave it there, inside the bird. That it would be alright. the bird did heal up quickly and become "normal". But then a dog killed it a couple of weeks later, as it was sunning on the ground, after a bath.
> 
> It would be funny if Halleys Comet won this event. He has been a problem child from the start. Arrived late to me. Has been late from every training toss and race. He is the only red check still in the PT Classic event.
> 
> If he wasn't the son of last years PTC, and if I didn't own his grandfather. I wouldn't think much of him.
> 
> But, I am rooting for him. And Stump Toe Joe. And "Fly Girl". And Whoop Azz. And #91. And....
> 
> I have until October 1st, to pick my "Ice Cream Bet" pick. Probably going to go with Whoop Azz, #91, or NEPLS-1808. But I am not picking yet. I will after this Sundays race.
> 
> I have ice cream bets with Crazy Pete, Dmax06 and Gnuretiree, that I can pick the PTC winner in advance of the race. I'm leaning towards CIRPC-0091. But....I like 1808 and Whoopy too. Might just pick a dark horse for fun. Like "Fly Girl" or LNC-12145. or one of the AVC birds. Tough to choose. Ocala-580 or Jedds-7386 are in there. So is Foys-24579.
> 
> Man, tough to choose. JAX-5223, NEPLS-5502. hmmm....


I'd go with Fly Girl


----------



## jpsnapdy

conditionfreak said:


> First things first.
> 
> FOYS-29603 made it home today. Arrived about 3 pm. AVC-1205 is till missing.
> 
> Second: I got back from shipping, after midnight. Shipping was a nightmare. The computer would not work again. People were scrambling to borrow manual clocks, or go back home and get their manual clocks. I keep mine in my truck, just in case. A back up plan, so to speak.
> 
> So, I have to use a bang clock tomorrow. I hate using a bang clock. My traps are not set up for manual clocking. I have to go into the loft and catch the pigeon when it arrives, and then take it outside to the picnic table and clock it. All this, after I put on my mask.
> 
> If they go up around 08:15, I think we have to clock at about noon to have a chance to win. Supposed to be a very nice racing day.


Could you find a way to tie the clock and let it dangle from your neck ? An old belgian trick.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Good to hear no more birds have been lost. We had our first race today. Was supposed to be Sunday, but today looked better. So far I have 17 out of 24 home


----------



## tick and twitch

My Becky bird was first in today. I guess that makes three top loft birds for you today Becky. TRC 791


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Heck yeah!


----------



## conditionfreak

Todays (Sunday) race was scheduled to be a 200 mile race. But due to the possibility of rain further south, it has been changed to a 150 mile race.

My original plan for the 200, was to only send 8 birds. But since it is now a 150 mile race, I am sending all (everything) birds, except for the two that are injured. FOYS-1380 and JAX-5223, are the only two birds not racing today.

It is less than 100 miles for me. So it will really just be a long training toss. If we get a good one, it should clock about 9:45 Sunday morning. Depending on what time they go up.

FOYS-1380 and JAX-5223 are getting well quickly. They are almost healed up. I will take pics when I can, of their injuries.

I hope all of the birds make it back today (Sunday).

I am skipping the 300 mile race next Sunday. I will only be sending my personal birds to the 300. All of the PTC entrants will race the following weekend, to another 150.

Then the Pigeon Talk Classic One Loft Race, from a true 300 miles. With only PTC entrants being raced. I have to figure out where 300 miles actually is, from my loft. I will also have to pick a day to conduct it. I will be picking based on the best weather day available. It may be in the middle of the week, or a weekend. Don't know yet. Since it is only "us" participating. It can be any date I want to pick. I will make sure the birds are rested well, have good weather, and are healthy.


----------



## rackerman

*Man I wish Halleys Comet (Foy-1308) could race, but I trust your judgement. I sure hope it don't hurt him being lazy in the loft. *


conditionfreak said:


> Todays (Sunday) race was scheduled to be a 200 mile race. But due to the possibility of rain further south, it has been changed to a 150 mile race.
> 
> My original plan for the 200, was to only send 8 birds. But since it is now a 150 mile race, I am sending all (everything) birds, except for the two that are injured. FOYS-1380 and JAX-5223, are the only two birds not racing today.
> 
> It is less than 100 miles for me. So it will really just be a long training toss. If we get a good one, it should clock about 9:45 Sunday morning. Depending on what time they go up.
> 
> FOYS-1380 and JAX-5223 are getting well quickly. They are almost healed up. I will take pics when I can, of their injuries.
> 
> I hope all of the birds make it back today (Sunday).
> 
> I am skipping the 300 mile race next Sunday. I will only be sending my personal birds to the 300. All of the PTC entrants will race the following weekend, to another 150.
> 
> Then the Pigeon Talk Classic One Loft Race, from a true 300 miles. With only PTC entrants being raced. I have to figure out where 300 miles actually is, from my loft. I will also have to pick a day to conduct it. I will be picking based on the best weather day available. It may be in the middle of the week, or a weekend. Don't know yet. Since it is only "us" participating. It can be any date I want to pick. I will make sure the birds are rested well, have good weather, and are healthy.


----------



## conditionfreak

"The birds went up this morning at 8:30 a.m. at the Lexington, Ky. station. 46 degrees with calm, cloudy skies."


----------



## conditionfreak

Uh-Oh. It is 11:15 and no one has any birds yet. They should have been home a long time ago. There are two lofts shorter than mine, and they don't have any birds yet either.

I'm getting worried about a smash.


----------



## Kastle Loft

It's pretty overcast here (Lexington). Been that way all morning. We had an intra-club one loft race release this morning at 8 a.m 100 miles due south (same line of flight pretty much as the PT race, just 100 miles south) and there has not been a bird back yet (over 3 and a half hours so far).


----------



## conditionfreak

Got 5 birds in, and it started raining as soon as they arrived. Hope the rest make it home.

Clocking order thus far, is:

FOYS-29603---------11:28:45 (big surprise here!)
NEPLS-4745---------11:28:45
ARPU-73579---------11:28:58
COV-12245----------11:38:08
TRC-710-------------11:41:13 (Stump Toe Joe)

None of the above birds would have been in my top ten picks, of the 28 I sent to this race.

Go figure.

More birds home:

JEDDS-7386---------11:56:27
MTZ-2519-----------11:56:28
AVC-1203-----------11:59:45
OCALA-580----------11:59:57

There are three more birds on the roof, but don't think they are ours. They look bewildered and are not responding to my whistles.

I know that our first four birds home, beat the first bird, of the elderly gentleman who is three miles shorter than I. He is upset and only clocked two birds (manual clock).

More birds:

NA-1717-------12:07:20
COV-12284----12:08:45
NEPLS-5502---12:13:08
COV-12287
NEPLS-1808
OGN-3339
COV-12280
COV-12290
CIRPC-0091
COV-12293
MTP-2425
FOYS-24579
NCI-188


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Well, I can say my two suck in the rain. Probably in the park catching a bath.


----------



## ace in the hole

I thought about posting this morning saying it's about time *NEPLS 4745 *showed us a little something but did not because the race was so short. If it had been a fast race I would have been worried to see her come up equal first on such a short race. But the way this race went I think she is just telling me she is ready for the 300 PT Classic race.


----------



## ace in the hole

hillfamilyloft said:


> Well, I can say my two suck in the rain. Probably in the park catching a bath.


I don't think NEPLS 5503 was ready for a race like this.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

ace in the hole said:


> I don't think NEPLS 5503 was ready for a race like this.


He raced last week and made it home. Maybe not the rain. Should see him in by morning I bet.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Didn't they go 80 a few days ago?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

A lot of smash races we had one last week and greater atlanta yesterday wow! Happy for those who made it back. praying others come on home. happy for NA 1717 SHE IS A real soldier yeah!!!! my 200 was okay but should have given them a break missing 3 dang!


----------



## conditionfreak

We are out five birds, as of dark.

Went to knock-off. We didn't do great. Got 25th, 26th and 29th. Out of 272 birds. First two were in the top ten percent.

We had three birds in the loft, that were not ours (mine). They belonged to some guys north of here. They were wore out. I fed and watered them, Then I gave them a ride to the club (at knock-off), to their owners.

First place guy clocked at 11:15. I clocked at 11:28. We are about the same distance, but he is way east of me. He had about 14 birds in the top ten percent.

I hope the rest of the birds make it home in the morning. Probably gonna lose a couple/three. 

Just found out that the last race of the season (a 150 mile race), is scheduled for shipping the same night as a big shindig Pumpkin Festival in the city our club house is in. I have been told it will be very difficul to get to the club house due to this festival in Circleville, Ohio. Supposed to be 100,000 people coming into this relatively small town, for this event. I might skip that race and just do the Pigeon Talk Classic instead.


----------



## rackerman

How many races do we have left?? I sure hope Halleys Comet can get a few more under his feathers


----------



## conditionfreak

We have two races left on the schedule. The next one coming, is next Sunday, and is a 300 mile race. But early weather reports are that it is supposed to rain next weekend. So it might be delayed a week. Or shortened. I don't know yet. If it is a 300, it is shipped on Friday night instead of Saturday.

Then we have the last race of the season. It is a 150 mile race. Which is shipped the same night as the "Pumpkin Festival", and will be very difficult for me to get to the club house. As I come down a road known as route 23, which is where the festival takes place. I miay be able to figure out a way around it, but the whole small town will be full of traffic. I alread have to drive one and a half hours, just to get to the club house.

I have to get JAX-5223 and FOYS-1308 some training time for sure. But they may not get another race under their belts. W'ell see.

I'm trying to get a count on how many birds we are missing from yesterdays race. But I guess I will have to do an inventory, as I keep finding "strange" birds in the loft. There is at least one in there now, even after I removed three yesterday. I am hooking up the clocking system to ascertain what is there. I think we are out three.


----------



## rackerman

Walt, Are you saying FOYS 1308 is not going to do the PT Classic


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I'm glad to see Stump in the loft so quicky  But hoping Little Girl is okay! Stump's possible future wife, ET, made it home. We were supposed to race Sunday but decided Saturday was much better (which turned out to be exactly right!!!). I'm still out one bird out of 24, so I'm happy with my returns for this first race of the season.


----------



## conditionfreak

rackerman said:


> Walt, Are you saying FOYS 1308 is not going to do the PT Classic


No. He is going to race the PT Classic. All of the birds are. Unless they are missing two wings, or a head. 

Speaking of which. Does anyone know what happened to that 3 winged pigeon someone was trying to sell on this site? I offered him $150.00, but never heard from him. I think he was asking $500.00 for it. It was a feral, I believe found under a bridge.


----------



## Gnuretiree

conditionfreak said:


> No. He is going to race the PT Classic. All of the birds are. Unless they are missing two wings, or a head.
> 
> Speaking of which. Does anyone know what happened to that 3 winged pigeon someone was trying to sell on this site? I offered him $150.00, but never heard from him. I think he was asking $500.00 for it. It was a feral, I believe found under a bridge.


I don't know anything about the 3 winged bird, but I can get you a really great deal on the Brooklyn Bridge. How much money do you have?


----------



## drifter

Three winged bird? Golly, what some people won't do to get ahead in the racing game.


----------



## honeyrobber

A real 3 winged bird would make you plenty of money running the county fairs. My cousin had a 5 legged cow. She had an extra leg coming out of her right shoulder. She raised several calves for him. Died during calving when she was about 10 yro.


----------



## conditionfreak

Here is the thread about the three winged pigeon. I believe it is from June of 2011.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/three-winged-pigeon-for-sale-53498.html?highlight=wings+sale


There was a picture, but I don't know if it is still there. Basically, it had an extra wing on one side, underneath the normal wing.

I'm just guessing here, but I doubt this turned out well for the pigeon. I hope I am wrong. I made an offer, just to give it a good home. No intentions of trying to make money from it, or breed it.

It might have been splayed legged. Sadly.


----------



## rackerman

*Good news, was worried for awhile! I hope he starts growing up*


conditionfreak said:


> No. He is going to race the PT Classic. All of the birds are. Unless they are missing two wings, or a head.
> 
> Speaking of which. Does anyone know what happened to that 3 winged pigeon someone was trying to sell on this site? I offered him $150.00, but never heard from him. I think he was asking $500.00 for it. It was a feral, I believe found under a bridge.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Any updates on the 3 missing birds.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

I was waiting, hoping one or two more birds would show up from this last race. But sadly, we have lost these birds:

TRC-711
NEPLS-5503
ARPU-38391

All three good birds. But 5503 was missing for 17 days awhile back. I was thinking TRC-711 (Fly Girl aka Little Girl) had a good shot at winning this competition. 38391 was steady, and nice in the hand.

Any of the above birds could still come back today.

I have a strange bird in the loft, banded with a specialty band from "mysteryloft". Seems to be out of Minnesota. Strange. But it could have been flown by someone local, bought in a kit or whatever.

Anyway, let's all hope for the return of some missing birds. I hate losing birds.


----------



## conditionfreak

It is a nice day. The birds are loft flying. I let them rest in the loft, since the race Sunday. They needed a rest. It was a tough tough race, for being so short. My neighbor sent 49 and is still out 23 birds. Other flyers last big numbers also. The guy that won the race, (the shortest flyer in the club and way west of everyone else), is still out 6 out of 29 sent. The wind was blowing the birds towards his location, but were very slight winds. I don't think the wind was much of a factor.

I sent 28 and lost 3. 

I hope no hawks show up today.


----------



## conditionfreak

Here is what is still in the loft. The birds switched over to one loft very nicely. No problems there.

NEPLS-4745-blue check, hen
LNC-12145-silver, cock
AVC-1203-blue bar, hen
FOYS-24579-blue bar, cock
JAX-5223-blue check, white flight, splash, cock
COV-12290-rec check, cock
NCI-188-blue bar, hen
NEPLS-1808-silver, cock
CIRPC-0091-grizzle, cock
FOYS-29603-blue check, cock
FOYS-1308-red check, cock
COV-12245-blue with brown bars, white flight, splash, hen
JEDDS-7386-blue bar, hen
NEPLS-5502-blue check, cock
COV-12280-blue bar, hen
COV-12284-black, white flight, cock
COV-12287-black, hen
OCALA-580-blue bar, hen
MTZ-2519-blue check, hen
ARPU-73579-blue bar, cock
OGN-3904-blue bar, hen
OGN-3339-blue bar, cock
ZEPPELIN-6-blue check, cock
TRC-710-grizzle, cock
MTP-2425-blue check, white flight, splash, cock
NA-1717-blue bar, hen
COV-12293-black, hen


----------



## conditionfreak

It is time for me to make my guess on which bird will win the PTC. This is in relation to the ice cream bits I have with a couple of fellows.

I tried to narrowed it down to just a few birds, but there are so many that could take it.

JEDDS-7386
AVC-1203
NEPLS-5502
OCALA-580
OGN-3339
NA-1717
LNC-12145
NEPLS-1808
CIRPC-0091

JAX-5223 could have been on this list, but its injury hurt its inclusion on this list.


My final pick for all of the ice cream, is:

AVC-1203. Small hen that has been steady and can be counted on to come home.

(I hope this isn't the kiss of death for 1203)  I have not picked a "pick bird" this entire season.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I think to be fair you should pic the bird when you basket them for the race, any thing could happen between now and then.
Dave


----------



## Matt M

Walt, I know you said you were on the short end of things by about 50 miles... but was having a hard time figuring out the mileage from the first 3 races, have the birds gone 200 or more miles yet (mileage to your loft) in any of those races or will there be a longer one coming up?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Walt,
I just wanted to express my appreciation for all your hard work hosting this event and for "doctoring" up my bird. The pic looked like a pretty nasty wound but from the tone of your post it sounds like he is going to get a second chance to fly again.
Thank you for all your hard work,
Chris


----------



## conditionfreak

Matt M said:


> Walt, I know you said you were on the short end of things by about 50 miles... but was having a hard time figuring out the mileage from the first 3 races, have the birds gone 200 or more miles yet (mileage to your loft) in any of those races or will there be a longer one coming up?


We had a 250 mile race, which was 201.xx for me. But the combine results have not been published yet. Should be in a day or two. I will post them here when I get them. The previous longest (which results are posted on this thread), was a 200 mile race. Which was about 141.xx for my loft.

This coming weekend is the combine 300, which I will fly approximately 250. But they are calling for rain, and I am thinking about not sending any PTC birds to it anyway. I am tired of losing PTC entries. But I know they have to be ready for a "true" 300.

So....haven't made up my mind yet. If the rain possibility makes for a backing up of the 300 until the following weekend, then it might be a good idea to enter some birds in the 300 (250 or so for me). But the birds need to rest right now, as this last (short) race, was a tough one. A few birds weathered it well, but most were on the wing for many hours, of which there was also rain involved for those that did not make it home with the first wave.


----------



## conditionfreak

Thanks JAXRacingLoft. Your 5223 is a very nice bird and may have been my "pick", if not for the injury. I was leaning towards it or JEDDS-7386. But I decided to go with a small hen. I like small hens in the longer races. More often than not, they seem to win the one loft events around the country. Not always though.


----------



## conditionfreak

Crazy Pete said:


> I think to be fair you should pic the bird when you basket them for the race, any thing could happen between now and then.
> Dave


Naw. I promised to pick my "pick" early. So I did. There were a few birds that probably more make more sense to pick, going strictly by race and training records. But I like to gamble, and look like a genius, when I can. 

Besides, it is only ice cream. (butter pecan, in case I get lucky) 

I'm guessing a gift certificate or a PayPal sending of $3.00, would be the best way. I sure do not want to hire a refrigerated truck to deliver the ice cream.

Unless I win.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Good lucky on all the birds. I also want to big Thank you for all your hard work too. Even those mine pigeon didn't make it. But u did what u can only to help. Thanks you very much hope next year be better for my pigeon. Who knows.


----------



## conditionfreak

Thank you also John.

I wonder how many of the lost birds will show up after the young bird season is over? Sometimes other flyers will hold on to a competitors birds until after the season is over.

But not often, I don't think.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> It is time for me to make my guess on which bird will win the PTC. This is in relation to the ice cream bits I have with a couple of fellows.
> 
> I tried to narrowed it down to just a few birds, but there are so many that could take it.
> 
> JEDDS-7386
> AVC-1203
> NEPLS-5502
> OCALA-580
> OGN-3339
> NA-1717
> LNC-12145
> NEPLS-1808
> CIRPC-0091
> 
> JAX-5223 could have been on this list, but its injury hurt its inclusion on this list.
> 
> 
> My final pick for all of the ice cream, is:
> 
> AVC-1203. Small hen that has been steady and can be counted on to come home.
> 
> (I hope this isn't the kiss of death for 1203)  I have not picked a "pick bird" this entire season.


Don't know why you are putting 5502 on that list, I do not even think that bird is going to win and it is mine. I would put Nelps 4745 on there way before it. Its sibling 5503 does not even know where home is. I do believe in the bloodline because it has proven potent, but not necessarily 5502. It has not shown me any reason why you might pick it. Yes this bloodline is strongest from 200 to 350ish as yb and it has not been truly tested, but it should be coming quicker in my opinion from the shorter races.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

WOW!! Walt 1717 made the list you see the potential Her brother has been performing well always 1-4 back to the loft no matter what. they are off some imports that the late Bert Ostlander had placed in are auction late last year


----------



## MaryOfExeter

When Stump makes you lose your icecream I'm gonna laugh  Hehehe


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Maybe if my bird gets to the 300 I will give it a name. Maybe that will make it more competitive. Maybe something like Double Nickel II. Sammy II because it can't fly 55. Hagar II. I will work something up. "Dealers Ace" being Ace bred the bird. Better look out if that bird gets a name.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I thought about naming 12145, but that never works for me,if I did it would have to be 4 d's or some thing. 12245 is down from David Clausing's King David, a son of David Jr., and my name is Dave. So now i have just jinxed him, hope ha makes it to the 300.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Crazy Pete said:


> I thought about naming 12145, but that never works for me,if I did it would have to be 4 d's or some thing. 12245 is down from David Clausing's King David, a son of David Jr., and my name is Dave. So now i have just jinxed him, hope ha makes it to the 300.
> Dave


I would not worry about it. I am a firm believer that these birds don't give a hoot whether or not you name them. Whether the birds gets lost or not has nothing to do with naming. Unless hawks get more points for eating named birds. Quadruple D is a great name for a bird. I am thinking it should be a requirement for the race for the birds to be named.


----------



## drifter

conditionfreak said:


> Here are the birds I think would deserve a second look. If you were at an auction and were allowed to handle the birds.
> 
> Keep in mind, that the basket decides which birds are good. Not me and my opinion. The list is fairly long.
> 
> In the order I picked them out of the baskets. Random order, and color was not taken into account:
> 
> Ocala 1009
> Foys 28899 (solid white)
> Cirpc 0091 (grizzle, beautiful, and "solid")
> Ogn 3337 (splash, and a fighter. Does not like to be handled)
> Mtp 2425
> OGN 3904
> Trc 710 (Stump Joe Joe. But I am worried he might be too big to race well)
> Foys 34575
> Cov 12245 (tiny hen, blue with brown bars!)
> Cirpc 0087 (another fighter that does not like being handled)
> Kastle 20 (another tiny hen)
> Zepellin 5 (smokey blue in color)
> Foys (IF band) 2523
> Cov 12203 (black w/flight cock that has a rock hard body, but might be too big also)
> Nepls 1802
> Nci 189
> Cov 12283 (seriously, best bird of the bunch. In hand) (hen)
> Nepls 1805
> 
> All the rest are just average, in hand, IMO. But one or three of them are sure to prove me wrong.
> 
> Have you ever noticed how hard it is to catch the last bird in a crate? I get the feeling they think that all of the birds picked before them, went to a bad fate, and they are determined to not join them.


It appears some of the birds that appeared to be average in hand must be doing better than you expected, but of course the final race will be the true test.


----------



## conditionfreak

Had the birds out loft flying today. A hawk hit and of course, everything scattered. But I saw it chase Halleys Comet. They left the area with the hawk right on Halleys tail. Halleys Comet is still recovering from his injury and is not in the "condition" he normally would be.

Everything else is in the loft now.

rackerman, and everyone else. Hope lots for the return of FOYS-1308. Hope he outflys that darn hawk. 

C'mon Halleys. Come home safe.

Darn hawks.


----------



## Gnuretiree

Tough to watch something like that, and tough to wait for the bird's return. I hope the bird gets back before dark.

Hugh


----------



## conditionfreak

WOOHOO!!!!!!

I am sooo freakin' happy.

Halleys Comet just came home. I caught him and checked him for injuries. There are none.

I guess he is ready to train and race. Must have been one heck of a workout he had today. When he and the hawk left here today. They were doing a 100 mph manuevers. Zigging and zagging like crazy, across the field. I thought Halleys was a goner for sure, because he has not trained or raced for quite some time now, due to what I believe was a hawk injury already in his chest/side, under his wing.

WOOHOO!!!!

This bird may not be a really fast racing pigeon. But one thing for sure is that he is a survivor. He always finds a way to make it home.

I shouldn't say this out loud. But he is my favorite in the young bird loft.


----------



## drifter

All that drama and rackerman probably never even knew ablout it.


----------



## Gnuretiree

I do do love a happy ending. Very, very glad the bird made it back.

Hugh


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I don't see why he'd be too big to ship. He may not win but he should come home!


----------



## rackerman

*WOW, I read your 1st post about the hawk and I thought for sure Halleys Comet was gone Boy, was I happy to read your next post that he made it home without a scrape!!! Man, he is a lucky bird!! I would have to think after two encounters with hawks (maybe more), he is hawk smart!! 

He is a favorite to me. I hope he can hang in there and just maybe pull off a big win in the end. That's one thing about this sport you never, never know

LET HIM FLY!! 



*


conditionfreak said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!!
> 
> I am sooo freakin' happy.
> 
> Halleys Comet just came home. I caught him and checked him for injuries. There are none.
> 
> I guess he is ready to train and race. Must have been one heck of a workout he had today. When he and the hawk left here today. They were doing a 100 mph manuevers. Zigging and zagging like crazy, across the field. I thought Halleys was a goner for sure, because he has not trained or raced for quite some time now, due to what I believe was a hawk injury already in his chest/side, under his wing.
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> This bird may not be a really fast racing pigeon. But one thing for sure is that he is a survivor. He always finds a way to make it home.
> 
> I shouldn't say this out loud. But he is my favorite in the young bird loft.


----------



## rackerman

How's Halleys Comet doing


----------



## conditionfreak

I am worried about Halleys Comet.

Here is the story.

This morning, I trained all of the birds (including FOYS-1308 and JAX-5223, which have recovered from their injuries and this was their first training toss since they were injured), along with my neighbors birds.

I tried to beat the birds back home, but they arrived first. I immediately went to the clock to see what had logged in. There were five birds not logged in. I walked around the loft to the landing board to check inside the loft, and I observed a Red Tail Hawk (yes, a Red Tail), holding down a pigeon on the landing board, that was struggling to free itself. I ran at it and yelled, and the hawk lifted away. The pigeon went into a nearby pine tree.

I went to the pine tree to see what pigeon it was. It was only about 15 feet off of the ground. I could see that it was bleeding on its chest, near a leg. It was a blue check and I could not see the band. The hawk was circling low over my property. He kept circling for about 15 minutes. To be honest, I thought about getting a gun and shooting him. But I didn't go in the house to get a gun, as I knew I couldn't shoot such a beautiful and majestic animal.

I checked around the loft and found MTP-2425 hiding under the loft. The hawk finally left, and #2425 eventually came out and quickly entered the loft. The injured bird in the tree, would not leave the tree. I could not get a fishing net in between the limbs, so I climbed up a ladder and grabbed it with my hand. It was frozen with fear and did not attempt to fly away form me. It was (is) NEPLS-5502. It has a hole in its body, apparently from just one talon. I think that is very lucky, just one hole.

I sprayed it with Trypzyme-V, and put it into the loft. But first I had my wife help me take a picture of it. The pic is below.

I then went through the list of logged in birds on the clock, and found the following birds missing.

FOYS-1308
JAX-5223
COV-12280
COV-12293

Over the many hours before dark, all of the birds (except one) came home, with JAX-5223 being last and coming home right at dusk. COV-12293 is inside the loft, and is limping.

The only bird still out is FOYS-1308, "Halleys Comet". Having had at least two previous encounters with a hawk, and apparently having been caught by a hawk one time, I am assuming that a bunch of birds on the landing board got hit by the Red Tail as they were trapping, and scattered in every direction. With Halleys Comet fleeing for its life, far far away.

Halleys Comet is the only bird still out and unaccounted for. It is either scared out of its wits, or was caught by a different hawk, as I have observed two hawks hit at the same time.

But it is probably just hiding out somewhere, scared silly, and will come home in the morning.

I am hoping, anyway.

Here is the wound to NEPLS-5502. Hopefully it will heal in time for the final race.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Keep an eye on Nelps 5502. If he is not well by the race keep him back and fly him old birds. Not worth it to send and injured bird. Looks like a pretty good wound. If he heels up, he probably will be more alert next time a hawk is in the neighborhood.


----------



## drifter

Now that the hawks have located your flock they probably will keep returning and be a constant problem. Too bad that you cannot fire a couple of shotgun blast over their heads, that might put some fear into them.


----------



## Crazy Pete

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...d}&mr:match={matchtype}&mr:filter=43792089462
A friend says these work real well even in the day light, hawks hate bright lights, he said all you have to do is blast them a few times and they will never come back.
Dave


----------



## rackerman

Come on Halleys Comet!!!!!!!!!! Get home!!!! My fingers are crossed.


----------



## conditionfreak

Haleys Comet came home this morning at 11:30 am. He hit the landing board like a rocket.

Funny how slow he is in the races. But when he is scared by a hawk, he somehow figures out how to fly far and fast. 

But to be fair to him. I am slow in a race also. Yet I am sure I could find some extra speed if a Pterodactyl was after me for lunch.


----------



## conditionfreak

grifter said:


> Now that the hawks have located your flock they probably will keep returning and be a constant problem. Too bad that you cannot fire a couple of shotgun blast over their heads, that might put some fear into them.


Coopers and Red Tails visit my property every day. They have for the last month anyway. I have one pair of each that nest on my property. I always thought they would not encroach into each others territories, but they have for the last several years. Often cruising around up very high, near each other.

For the last month I have been varying my time of day that I let the birds out to loft fly or to bath. But it is a real probelm, that many of us (if not all) experience every year.

What ya goin ta do?


----------



## rackerman

ALRIGHT, MADE MY DAY



conditionfreak said:


> Haleys Comet came home this morning at 11:30 am. He hit the landing board like a rocket.
> 
> Funny how slow he is in the races. But when he is scared by a hawk, he somehow figures out how to fly far and fast.
> 
> But to be fair to him. I am slow in a race also. Yet I am sure I could find some extra speed if a Pterodactyl was after me for lunch.


----------



## drifter

conditionfreak said:


> Haleys Comet came home this morning at 11:30 am. He hit the landing board like a rocket.
> 
> Funny how slow he is in the races. But when he is scared by a hawk, he somehow figures out how to fly far and fast.
> 
> But to be fair to him. I am slow in a race also. Yet I am sure I could find some extra speed if a Pterodactyl was after me for lunch.


What he lacks in speed he make up in stamina. He may do very well in the longer races when the faster birds tire.


----------



## Gnuretiree

Glad he made it back.


----------



## raftree3

Don't really know much about hawks.....the way I get it is they migrate through in early spring and late fall. Right now is a good time to see a lot in our area and seems to be the time that they are a problem. Lost a nice YB on Saturday just loft flying that had flown well and didn't want to lose.....assuming a hawk got him or he hit a wire or something. Our races are done with one Futurity this weekend so my birds are shut down as I move them to the OB section now and have to get them trap trained and getting satisfied with the move. Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## drifter

I hope those hawks don't show up the PT Classic race day.Here's hoping Walt is back home and waiting for the first birds to return on that day otherwise the hawks may have a race day feast.


----------



## conditionfreak

WinSpeed-1 CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 10/17/12-16:11
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: LEX3YB12 Young Bird Race Flown: 10/07/2012
Release(A): 08:30 Birds: 862 Lofts: 42 Station: LEXINGTON KY
Weather (Rel) ClDY, Calm, 46 degrees (Arr) Cldy, NNW 6, 46 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 Dave Trace/29 1243 AU 12 COC BC H 13:14:07 166.785 00.00 1033.122 122
2 Dave Tracey 1245 AU 12 COC BB C 13:14:35 2/ 29 00.28 1031.428 121
3 Dave Tracey 1287 AU 12 LFO BB H 13:15:46 3/ 29 01.39 1027.157 120
4 Kevin Span/20 31 AU 12 LFO BB H 12:52:55 150.712 06.10 1008.837 119
5 Kevin Spangle 5 AU 12 LFO BB H 12:53:00 2/ 20 06.15 1008.524 119
6 Sams Pigeo/24 1036 AU 12 COC RC H 12:57:00 152.697 06.53 1006.471 118
7 Git R Done/35 1399 AU 12 COC BB H 12:53:42 150.742 06.54 1006.042 117
8 Ron Pairan/35 1078 AU 12 COC BB H 13:18:10 164.044 08.43 1001.847 117

139 MarineOne/28 29603 AU 12 FOYS BC C 11:28:45 86.670 31.06 853.299 24
140 MarineOne 4745 AU 12 NEPL BC H 11:28:45 2/ 28 31.07 853.259 23
141 MarineOne 73579 AU 12 ARPU BB C 11:28:58 3/ 28 31.20 852.218 22


----------



## conditionfreak

I am a little worried about the PTC race, as there is no way I will be able to beat the birds home.

But my wife will be here and maybe I can get her to stand out in the yard with a broom.


----------



## conditionfreak

This coming Sunday is the last regular season race of my club/combine. It is a 150 mile race. I will fly about 102 or so (I forget exactly). All birds except the injured NEPLS-5502 will be going to this race.

My combine has three money races after that, but I am not allowed to participate as my distance is too short. 

So, I will pick a day to conduct the PT Classic race. I am thinking of a Wednesday, as I do not want to fly on a weekend when the money races are being held. Since I am retired and will be driving the birds that 300 miles myself. There will not be any other birds in the 300 mile PTC race, except birds that are coming to my loft.

It looks like I will be releasing in Chatanooga, Tn,, for this PTC race. I will take a few pics at the release and maybe a pic or two of where I will be having breakfast there.  I will drive back as fast as I legally can, but it is highly doubtful I can beat the birds back. They will have to self trap and clock. I will be looing for a day that has the optimum weather, for the race release.

But first, we have to get the birds home from this upcoming 150.

Oops. Just saw a bird land on the loft roof. Must be one that has been missing for awhile. Gonna go out and let it in. It's a blue bar.


----------



## conditionfreak

Interesting. The bird that just came back, is ARPU-12299, which belongs to Hmoob8wj. This bird has been missing for a very long time. Maybe two months (from memory).

I did not catch it yet. It clocked in as 12399. It still has its electronic band on.

Now, what do I do with it, as far as training and for the PT Classic?


----------



## rackerman

grifter said:


> What he lacks in speed he make up in stamina. He may do very well in the longer races when the faster birds tire.


That would be awesome


----------



## HmoobH8wj

WOW... nice to see that little guy/girl back which the flock. lols

same here what will you do with it.


----------



## conditionfreak

The bird went in the trap on its own. Ate and drank a lot.

Then immediately escaped going through the trap in the wrong direction. But it stayed on the landing board and I caught it. It is in the loft now, with the aviary doors shut.

The bird is slightly light (skinny), but not too bad at all. I am suspecting that it was in someone elses loft and figured out how to go through their trap bobs, and that is how it is now back "home".

I have to think about NEPLS-5502 and ARPU-12299, in connection with the upcoming PTC.

You know. Sometimes flyers will keep strange birds in their loft, until the season is over. Then let them out. It is a way of cutting down on the competition. But I really don't think that happens often. Probably just escaped. Every year I have long missing birds "show up" after the season is over.


----------



## ace in the hole

conditionfreak said:


> I have to think about NEPLS-5502 and ARPU-12299, in connection with the upcoming PTC.



*If you send them I'll bet you will never see them again...*


----------



## HmoobH8wj

ace in the hole said:


> *If you send them I'll bet you will never see them again...*


this is what im thinking too. but who knows what will happen.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

ace in the hole said:


> *If you send them I'll bet you will never see them again...*


I agree that it may be a death sentence. You may just want to keep the bird and fly it as an old bird.


----------



## conditionfreak

At this point, I agree with the last few posts above.

One thing I do not like doing, is sending a bird to a race that is more likely than not, going to not return.

But I also do not want to deny a PTC entrant, a "chance" to win. That is what these birds were bred for. This particular event.

But as it is right now, these two birds will not participate in the PT Classic. But the date of the PTC is not officially set yet. Thus, there is the possibility of postponing it until these two birds are ready.

But probably not.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

hope thing go good on mine ARPU-12399.


----------



## conditionfreak

Tossed all of the birds today, except for #12399 and #5502. Tossed them all from about 60 miles. Maybe a little more. They had a good tail wind.

All birds are back, except for Halleys Comet (FOYS-1308). Again.

That bird....

Trapping order is:

TRC-710----------11:58:05
NEPLS-1808-------11:58:10
NEPLS-4745-------11:58:11
OCALA-580--------11:58:18
COV-12297--------11:58:19
COV-12280--------11:58:20
NA-1717-----------11:58:21
COV-12245--------11:58:25
LNC-12145---------11:58:26
MTZ-2519----------11:58:30
JEDDS-7386--------11:58:36
CIRPC-0091---------11:58:39
COV-12284---------11:58:51
OGN-3339----------11:58:54
ZEPPELIN-6---------11:59:10
NCI-188------------11:59:24
JAX-5223-----------12:07:41
FOYS-29603--------12:09:55
OGN-3904----------12:55:53
MTP-2425----------13:09:17

Everything else came later, except FOYS-1308 is not home yet. The birds were released at 11 AM. Weather was overcast and in the mid 40's. It is supposed to rain later this afternoon.

It is now 14:46 PM.

C'mon Halleys Comet.

Again.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I'm just happy my LNC 12145 keeps hangin in. I really thought his sister would have been a better bird.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Out of curiousity, if they are siblings. Why would you think one would be better than the other?

Just trying to learn.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I just like hens better for a race like this.
Dave


----------



## HmoobH8wj

walt you going to do with 12399?


----------



## NayNay

Glad my NCI 188 is finally sticking with the pack more.


----------



## conditionfreak

Crazy Pete said:


> I just like hens better for a race like this.
> Dave


My thoughts also. That is why I went with my "pick", AVC-1203. Although there are several other nice hens in the competition.


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> walt you going to do with 12399?


Did not train it today. As it stands now, it is probably not going to be raced in the PT Classic. But a final decision depends on when I am going to hold the PTC race. I am looking at this coming Wednesday. Long range weather report looks good.

I am sorry, but ARPU-12399 is probably not going to have a shot at the title. Neither is NEPLS-5502.

Most likely. Unless the weather next Wednesday turns sour and I keep them over until the following week. Then "maybe" #12399 will have a shot. #5502 will probably never have a shot (chance) at the title. Ashame really. It has been a good bird all along. But them's the breaks in pigeon racing.

Darn hawks.


----------



## conditionfreak

I love using the word "them's". Don't know why. I just like it.


----------



## raftree3

Hope they come good for you on Sunday if you're sending them 300 on Wednesday. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

conditionfreak said:


> Tossed all of the birds today, except for #12399 and #5502. Tossed them all from about 60 miles. Maybe a little more. They had a good tail wind.
> 
> All birds are back, except for Halleys Comet (FOYS-1308). Again.
> 
> That bird....
> 
> Trapping order is:
> 
> TRC-710----------11:58:05
> NEPLS-1808-------11:58:10
> NEPLS-4745-------11:58:11
> OCALA-580--------11:58:18
> COV-12297--------11:58:19
> COV-12280--------11:58:20
> NA-1717-----------11:58:21
> COV-12245--------11:58:25
> LNC-12145---------11:58:26
> MTZ-2519----------11:58:30
> JEDDS-7386--------11:58:36
> CIRPC-0091---------11:58:39
> COV-12284---------11:58:51
> OGN-3339----------11:58:54
> ZEPPELIN-6---------11:59:10
> NCI-188------------11:59:24
> JAX-5223-----------12:07:41
> FOYS-29603--------12:09:55
> OGN-3904----------12:55:53
> MTP-2425----------13:09:17
> 
> Everything else came later, except FOYS-1308 is not home yet. The birds were released at 11 AM. Weather was overcast and in the mid 40's. It is supposed to rain later this afternoon.
> 
> It is now 14:46 PM.
> 
> C'mon Halleys Comet.
> 
> Again.


Wow that fast trapping is impressive,Looks like you finally have the ybs "dialed in".
I am happy my entry is flying again..Cooper Hawks have always been brutal for me with my ybs but never even a second look from the Red Tail hawks around here. I'm glad they didn't spook my bird too bad...he came home from 60 miles so now maybe he just needs a few more of your training tosses to get back into form. 
Thank You for all the updates..I look forward to catching up on them when I can.


----------



## Gnuretiree

I did not see your "Ice Cream Bird" on the list. Are you going to revise your choice?

Hugh


----------



## conditionfreak

No. My pick is my pick. AVC-1203 made it home. It was late though. All birds made it home, except for Halleys Comet.

AVC-1203 is going to win the competition. Why, you may ask?

Because I really really like Butter Pecan ice cream. That's why.


----------



## rackerman

conditionfreak said:


> Tossed all of the birds today, except for #12399 and #5502. Tossed them all from about 60 miles. Maybe a little more. They had a good tail wind.
> 
> All birds are back, except for Halleys Comet (FOYS-1308). Again.
> 
> That bird....
> 
> Trapping order is:
> 
> TRC-710----------11:58:05
> NEPLS-1808-------11:58:10
> NEPLS-4745-------11:58:11
> OCALA-580--------11:58:18
> COV-12297--------11:58:19
> COV-12280--------11:58:20
> NA-1717-----------11:58:21
> COV-12245--------11:58:25
> LNC-12145---------11:58:26
> MTZ-2519----------11:58:30
> JEDDS-7386--------11:58:36
> CIRPC-0091---------11:58:39
> COV-12284---------11:58:51
> OGN-3339----------11:58:54
> ZEPPELIN-6---------11:59:10
> NCI-188------------11:59:24
> JAX-5223-----------12:07:41
> FOYS-29603--------12:09:55
> OGN-3904----------12:55:53
> MTP-2425----------13:09:17
> 
> Everything else came later, except FOYS-1308 is not home yet. The birds were released at 11 AM. Weather was overcast and in the mid 40's. It is supposed to rain later this afternoon.
> 
> It is now 14:46 PM.
> 
> C'mon Halleys Comet.
> 
> Again.


Damn, Damn & Damn. That bird is driving me crazy 
His Dad is last years winner and breed from a very nice 10 year old hen I got From Don Campbell (guy giving the bird to this years winner). I don't get it? I sure thought he would do better than this. 
Hope he makes it back, so he can do the big race. My hopes are fading quick.

Come on Halleys Comet!!


----------



## Gnuretiree

Well my offer was you could change your choice right up to shipping, so if you want to hedge your bet with me go right ahead. They have Baskin Robins in your neck of the woods? 

Hugh


----------



## Josepe

Rackerman,
Winners don't always produce Winners.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

rackerman said:


> Damn, Damn & Damn. That bird is driving me crazy
> His Dad is last years winner and breed from a very nice 10 year old hen I got From Don Campbell (guy giving the bird to this years winner). I don't get it? I sure thought he would do better than this.
> Hope he makes it back, so he can do the big race. My hopes are fading quick.
> 
> Come on Halleys Comet!!


My MTP bird has been very disapointing as well. Both of his parents were awesome race birds, but him and his brother (on my race team) have sucked bad this year....I know now who wont be paired together next year


----------



## Crazy Pete

They don't always give winners, my birds last year were out of AU champions, and all 4 grand parents were AU champions and they didn't make it to the last race. I would say not to give up on the parents, just change the mating to different birds and see what happens next year.
Dave


----------



## rackerman

Not looking good

Com'on Halleys Comet!!


----------



## Xueoo

My PT birds that I've entered in the last 3 years haven't raced in approximately 6-7 generations.


----------



## conditionfreak

rackerman: This is going to be a rather long post about Halleys Comet.

First off. I believe his reign of terror over your and my emotions is over. I do not believe he is going to make it home "again" this time.

But who knows. There has been more than once I thought he was a goner.

He is the only bird that did not come home from yesterdays 60+ mile training toss. It was a nice day. But it has rained all yesterday evening and night, and today, until about 1: PM. It is now 3: PM.

He was not a good racing homer. But he was a good survivor. He always barely "hung in there". But he hung in there. Many birds were long gone before he was.

I was paying attention to him, and I was rooting for him. Because he was the son of last years Pigeon Talk Classic winner, and his grandfather and grandmother are in my breeding loft. I did not treat him differently than the rest, but I was rooting for him. He just never showed any promise in the area of homing quickly. He just homed.

He was a hard luck bird. Maybe it was because he was a red check in a flock of mostly blue birds. But there are two silvers and four grizzles also in the flock. I don't know.

It has been told to me over the years, that to ascertain if a pairing of two breeder birds is worth maintaining, you need to obtain at least four babies from them, and race those four babies. If you get one good racer out of them, you are lucky and probably should keep them together. No matter the genetics of any given pair of breeders, most often babies just do not pan out as great birds. If it was that easy, all we would have to do is spend buckets of money and wallah, we would be on top of the sheets every week. Great racing pigeons are few and far between (understanding that the difinition of "great" differs in the minds of us all). Good racing pigeons also do not come around often. Most racing pigeons are "decent" racing pigeons, and can get lucky or over perform now and then.

If you have not bred at least four babies from the parents of Halleys Comet, and raced them in competition. I would consider keeping them together and doing that. But it would not hurt one bit to do as others have suggested and obtain another male and female of good prospects, and pair them up separatly with Halleys parents.

If he comes back again this time. I probably will send him to the PT Classic race. But he has an almost zero chance to win it, and it will probably just be "throwing him away". I would not like to throw him away with little to no chance of him doing well in that event. Who knows. He might be a dynamite old bird racer. But he is not even a small firecracker as a young bird racer.

But, maybe his problem is me and my handling of him/them. I don't know.

I actually miss him. He has been the mascot of the entire flock, since he has been here. He is the only bird my wife knows the name of, and recognizes on site. Him and Stump Toe Joe were both mascots of the team. STJ is doing very well lately. Much to my surprise.  He started out very slow and awkward. But has blossomed as a bird that on any given day, may be the first bird home to my loft.

But I digress. That is another story for another day.


----------



## conditionfreak

Xueoo said:


> My PT birds that I've entered in the last 3 years haven't raced in approximately 6-7 generations.


Except for the last three years. Obviously.


----------



## ejb3810

Some pigeons are not good as young birds, but later are very accomplished as old bird racers. That is something to be taken into account unless your intent is to only enter birds in young bird futurities and one loft races.
Many European heavy hitters do not race young birds or race them but very little.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Cannot say that I am not bumbed that I will not have a bird in the race, but racing an injured bird is not humane. 5502 should make a good old bird to keep racing. If Condition does not want to keep him on, I would say send him back to Mark or stick him in someones box home. He could make someone a good breeder. I would like to see what he can do. Condition if you are racing old birds keep him on.


----------



## conditionfreak

hillfamilyloft said:


> Cannot say that I am not bumbed that I will not have a bird in the race, but racing an injured bird is not humane. 5502 should make a good old bird to keep racing. If Condition does not want to keep him on, I would say send him back to Mark or stick him in someones box home. He could make someone a good breeder. I would like to see what he can do. Condition if you are racing old birds keep him on.


Actually, I have made the decision that after this PTC event, I will n longer be racing young birds. I will be only racing old birds from now on.

Old birds are my love. I have never liked racing young birds. They are unpredictable and often, just plain stupid.

I have also taken into account how far I have to travel to my club house. Plus the fact that I am not allowed to participate in the young bird money races. Also, I win quite often flying old birds. I rarely win flying young birds. I apparently just do not know how to handle them adequately.

So, given the amount of fuel, time and wear and tear on my vehicles. Plus the other things mentioned above. I have decided to only race old birds from here on out.

But I am not sure if the birds will make good old birds. Without the experience of racing as a young bird. Time will tell.

I would very much like to race 5502 as an old bird. It is a very nice bird. But of course, the owner of each bird in this contest, decides what becomes of their property. If you want it shipped to someone, or whatever. It is your decision. No worries from me about that.


----------



## conditionfreak

The following birds shipped tonight, for tomorrow mornings 150 mile race. It is the last regular season race of the young bird season. Next Wednesday or Thursday is most likely the day for the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic. Depends on the weather forcasts those days.

NEPLS-4745-blue check, hen
LNC-12145-silver, cock
AVC-1203-blue bar, hen
FOYS-24579-blue bar, cock
COV-12290-rec check, cock
NCI-188-blue bar, hen
NEPLS-1808-silver, cock
CIRPC-0091-grizzle, cock
FOYS-29603-blue check, cock
COV-12245-blue with brown bars, white flight, splash, hen
JEDDS-7386-blue bar, hen
COV-12280-blue bar, hen
COV-12284-black, white flight, cock
COV-12287-black, hen
OCALA-580-blue bar, hen
MTZ-2519-blue check, hen
ARPU-73579-blue bar, cock-----------my pick bird this race.
OGN-3904-blue bar, hen
OGN-3339-blue bar, cock
ZEPPELIN-6-blue check, cock
TRC-710-grizzle, cock
MTP-2425-blue check, white flight, splash, cock
NA-1717-blue bar, hen
COV-12293-black, hen
JAX-5223-splash


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Awww should of just send 399 and see how that go to see if he can race for the pt race. But dam. Good luck on all the birds above.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Good luck to all the birds in the race, come home Halleys Comet.
Dave


----------



## rackerman

conditionfreak said:


> rackerman: This is going to be a rather long post about Halleys Comet.
> 
> First off. I believe his reign of terror over your and my emotions is over. I do not believe he is going to make it home "again" this time.
> 
> But who knows. There has been more than once I thought he was a goner.
> 
> He is the only bird that did not come home from yesterdays 60+ mile training toss. It was a nice day. But it has rained all yesterday evening and night, and today, until about 1: PM. It is now 3: PM.
> 
> He was not a good racing homer. But he was a good survivor. He always barely "hung in there". But he hung in there. Many birds were long gone before he was.
> 
> I was paying attention to him, and I was rooting for him. Because he was the son of last years Pigeon Talk Classic winner, and his grandfather and grandmother are in my breeding loft. I did not treat him differently than the rest, but I was rooting for him. He just never showed any promise in the area of homing quickly. He just homed.
> 
> He was a hard luck bird. Maybe it was because he was a red check in a flock of mostly blue birds. But there are two silvers and four grizzles also in the flock. I don't know.
> 
> It has been told to me over the years, that to ascertain if a pairing of two breeder birds is worth maintaining, you need to obtain at least four babies from them, and race those four babies. If you get one good racer out of them, you are lucky and probably should keep them together. No matter the genetics of any given pair of breeders, most often babies just do not pan out as great birds. If it was that easy, all we would have to do is spend buckets of money and wallah, we would be on top of the sheets every week. Great racing pigeons are few and far between (understanding that the difinition of "great" differs in the minds of us all). Good racing pigeons also do not come around often. Most racing pigeons are "decent" racing pigeons, and can get lucky or over perform now and then.
> 
> If you have not bred at least four babies from the parents of Halleys Comet, and raced them in competition. I would consider keeping them together and doing that. But it would not hurt one bit to do as others have suggested and obtain another male and female of good prospects, and pair them up separatly with Halleys parents.
> 
> If he comes back again this time. I probably will send him to the PT Classic race. But he has an almost zero chance to win it, and it will probably just be "throwing him away". I would not like to throw him away with little to no chance of him doing well in that event. Who knows. He might be a dynamite old bird racer. But he is not even a small firecracker as a young bird racer.
> 
> But, maybe his problem is me and my handling of him/them. I don't know.
> 
> I actually miss him. He has been the mascot of the entire flock, since he has been here. He is the only bird my wife knows the name of, and recognizes on site. Him and Stump Toe Joe were both mascots of the team. STJ is doing very well lately. Much to my surprise.  He started out very slow and awkward. But has blossomed as a bird that on any given day, may be the first bird home to my loft.
> 
> But I digress. That is another story for another day.


*Here is what I am thinking. Halleys Comet is probably not going to make it home But, if by some chance he makes it home, I want to see him race. I don't expect much out of him, he has shown that. And if he makes it back I want you to keep him for old bird racing. I entered the PT classic for fun and knowing anything can happen. I don't blame you for anything. I think you done an awesome job and will to the end!I know winners don't come easy and just because you have a bird from great birds means nothing. I hope Halleys Comet make it back so, so bad. My fingers are still crossed!

Good luck to everyone today and I hope all birds make it back safe and sound. *


----------



## ace in the hole

conditionfreak said:


> The following birds shipped tonight, for tomorrow mornings 150 mile race. It is the last regular season race of the young bird season. Next Wednesday or Thursday is most likely the day for the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic. Depends on the weather forcasts those days.
> 
> *NEPLS-4745-blue check, hen*
> LNC-12145-silver, cock
> AVC-1203-blue bar, hen
> FOYS-24579-blue bar, cock
> COV-12290-rec check, cock
> NCI-188-blue bar, hen
> NEPLS-1808-silver, cock
> CIRPC-0091-grizzle, cock
> FOYS-29603-blue check, cock
> COV-12245-blue with brown bars, white flight, splash, hen
> JEDDS-7386-blue bar, hen
> COV-12280-blue bar, hen
> COV-12284-black, white flight, cock
> COV-12287-black, hen
> OCALA-580-blue bar, hen
> MTZ-2519-blue check, hen
> *ARPU-73579-blue bar, cock-----------my pick bird this race.*
> OGN-3904-blue bar, hen
> OGN-3339-blue bar, cock
> ZEPPELIN-6-blue check, cock
> TRC-710-grizzle, cock
> MTP-2425-blue check, white flight, splash, cock
> NA-1717-blue bar, hen
> COV-12293-black, hen
> JAX-5223-splash


*I think 4745 will beat your pick bird home today.* I also predict she will be one of the first three birds to the loft. She's ready for the PTC


----------



## Gnuretiree

I think you have done a great job Walt. Thanks. I have to thank raftree3 too for sending the bird for me. I really look forward to getting that bird home here to Connecticut after the race. 
In my opinion, since all the birds are racing to the same loft, it is not unreasonable to assume that there will be more than one bird reaching home at the same time and the race will be to see who traps first. Should be lots of fun. Thanks again Walt.

Hugh


----------



## jpsnapdy

conditionfreak said:


> ... Old birds are my love. I have never liked racing young birds. They are unpredictable and often, just plain stupid...
> ...


I don't believe a stupid young bird will make a champion old bird... ever!


----------



## conditionfreak

ace in the hole said:


> *I think 4745 will beat your pick bird home today.* I also predict she will be one of the first three birds to the loft. She's ready for the PTC


Dang good call!!!

Birds went up at 8:45 am. I got two birds on the drop at 10:28:58. First bird to clock was 4745. Second was Jedds 7386. Both clocked at the exact same official time.

Third bird to clock was Stump Toe Joe at 10:37:40.

My distance is 86.670

I bow to your wisdom.


----------



## conditionfreak

Official clocking order for this last race, designated as a 150, but is 86.670 for my location:

NEPLS-4745-------10:28:58
JEDDS-7386-------10:28:58
TRC-710-----------10:37:40
OGN-3339---------10:38:19
NA-1717-----------10:43:08
LNC-12145--------10:52:58
COV-12293--------10:53:00
MTZ-2519---------10:53:02
COV-12284--------10:53:09
CIRPC-0091--------10:55:58
NEPLS-1808-------11:00:26
JAX-5223----------11:01:35
FOYS-24579-------11:17:54
NCI-188-----------11:18:09
COV-12290--------11:34:41
OGN-3904----------11:34:54
OCALA-580--------11:45:23
AVC-1203----------11:55:51
ARPU-73579--------12:03:03
MTP-2425----------12:14:59
COV-12245---------12:27:26
FOYS-29603--------12:40:55
ZEPPELIN-6---------13:31:0
COV-12280---------sometime after 15:00:00


----------



## ace in the hole

conditionfreak said:


> Got 5 birds in, and it started raining as soon as they arrived. Hope the rest make it home.
> 
> Clocking order thus far, is:
> 
> FOYS-29603---------*11:28:45 *(big surprise here!)
> *NEPLS-4745---------11:28:45*
> ARPU-73579---------11:28:58
> COV-12245----------11:38:08
> TRC-710-------------11:41:13 (Stump Toe Joe)
> 
> None of the above birds would have been in my top ten picks, of the 28 I sent to this race.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> *Not a bad speed either 1472.6 YPM. I hope they do good in the club and combine for you.*
> 
> *She's looking good from here. Back to back equal firsts to the loft, but she's learned to trap first now. I think she's ready...*
> 
> By the way, I think I should get an icecream for that call.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

4745 is my pick to win it all. A bit biased because she has some of my bloodline. Thinking that Stump Toe Joe birds will make a showing also. 300 is a different race. Need to put my cheers behind other birds since mine do not know how to stay out of other lofts and escape from hawks.


----------



## Josepe

Was going to post earlier but Ace and Randy beat me to it.Going with 4745 also.I know what Ace and Randy's lines produce.My bird in the race last year was one of the most Consistent birds flying.With a little different luck he could've won it.But Good Luck to all! I think Walt has the birds zoned in now and has done a Great job running this race.


----------



## conditionfreak

Wow. I was doing some map research and my original thought that 300 miles south of me would be near Chatanooga, Tn. was way off. It looks like I will be releasing from the Great Smokey Mountians in Tennessee. Between the mountains and Maryville, Tn.

I don't want them to have to cross the mountains right out of the gate, so I will check for a good spot on the northern side of the Smokey Mountains. I have not been to the Smokey Mountains since I was 10 years old. That was about....well,....about..uh..a few years ago. 

Looking like race day for the PTC will be on Wednesday, October 24th.

If NEPLS-4745 wins the race, I will treat "Ace in the Hole" to an ice cream, along with the others I will be buying ice cream for (apparently).


----------



## rackerman

Well, looks like I need to start rooting for another bird. That will be Stumpy Toe Joe &/or LNC 12145.

Just maybe Halleys Comet will make it home to go!


----------



## ace in the hole

conditionfreak said:


> If NEPLS-4745 wins the race, I will treat "Ace in the Hole" to an ice cream, along with the others I will be buying ice cream for (apparently).




It would be nice to get that ice cream but she is doing just to darn good at these short races to give me a lot of hope for the 300. If she can pull off being the first to the loft at less than 100 as well as the 300 she will come back to my breeding loft to see if she can pass that on.

Don't give up on your ice cream yet Walt. As Randy said, the 300 is a little different race.


----------



## ace in the hole

By Google Maps it looks like 300 miles from Columbus to Knoxville.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Halleys Comet come back and going for the race I oils like mine to go too

How 399 doing?


----------



## Kastle Loft

ace in the hole said:


> By Google Maps it looks like 300 miles from Columbus to Knoxville.


He's in Cincy more or less. Columbus is a couple hours northeast. And I promise you that you do NOT want to release out of Knoxville. It's in a geographic "bowl" and the birds have a hard time getting out of it. Our club goes 60 miles west of Knoxville to Crossville, Tn. for our 150-mile race to Lexington. It's a pain in the butt to get to but we don't lose birds. 

Walt, I really thought Chattanooga would be a good 300 for you as it is our 200-mile point.


----------



## raftree3

This might explain things...............A meteor shower spawned by history’s most famous comet "Halley’s Comet " will peak this weekend, and the show could be dazzling for observers with clear skies, experts say.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/science/2012/10/20/meteor-shower-halleys-comet-peaks/#ixzz29yzW0lNn


----------



## conditionfreak

Kastle Loft said:


> He's in Cincy more or less. Columbus is a couple hours northeast. And I promise you that you do NOT want to release out of Knoxville. It's in a geographic "bowl" and the birds have a hard time getting out of it. Our club goes 60 miles west of Knoxville to Crossville, Tn. for our 150-mile race to Lexington. It's a pain in the butt to get to but we don't lose birds.
> 
> Walt, I really thought Chattanooga would be a good 300 for you as it is our 200-mile point.


I thought so also. But Chatanooga is actually over 400 miles from me.


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, NEPLS-4745 and JEDDS-7386 took 1st and 2nd in the club. Combine results won't be out for two or three days. But I think we have a good shot at winning the combine.

We shall see.

Congrats to the owners. And to me. I finally beat the China-man Zheng.


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> Halleys Comet come back and going for the race I oils like mine to go too
> 
> How 399 doing?


She is an escape artist. She goes through the bobs the wrong way, looks around. Then goes back in. I have not road trained her yet, since her return. The PT Classic is this coming Wednesday.

Are you saying you want 12399 to race Wednesday? I don't understand what "oils" is supposed to mean.

I don't think it is a good idea. Not enough time to get her ready for it, in my opinion. I could train her tomorrow (Monday) out to about 40 miles. But that would be it as far as training goes. Before Wednesdays race.


----------



## conditionfreak

If you look at the result sheet above. It has a different ypm for the 1st and 2nd birds. But they both flew the same distance and both clocked in at the exact same time.

Why would the ypm be different?

No one at the club could explain why to me. They just said it was "WinSpeed".

Does WinSpeed adjust because two birds can not win the same race?


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Rock-on with the win


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I love the way the birds come in at exactly the same time and get different YPM.


----------



## First To Hatch

Yes winspeed does that, I have had it happen this year with my birds, and others.


----------



## Xueoo

Not bad for my "flying" pigeon. Beat out a lot of "racing" pigeons. Imagine if I had real racing pigeons...


----------



## rackerman

HmoobH8wj said:


> Halleys Comet come back and going for the race I oils like mine to go too
> 
> How 399 doing?


Did I miss something about Halleys Comet? I never heard he made it home and was going to the race


----------



## rackerman

raftree3 said:


> This might explain things...............A meteor shower spawned by history’s most famous comet "Halley’s Comet " will peak this weekend, and the show could be dazzling for observers with clear skies, experts say.
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/science/2012/10/20/meteor-shower-halleys-comet-peaks/#ixzz29yzW0lNn


*Very interesting. Maybe that is where he went*


----------



## luckyloft

look out for stump toe, he may do something in honer of Becky.She tied the knot this weekend!I never will forget the first time I saw her at the clubhouse.Never saw a 15 year old kid that interested in pigeons.She won her first 2 races and has grown into a true pigeon fancier and a tough competitor.That marine got himself a good one! Jeff


----------



## HmoobH8wj

I don't want to waste ur gas if u just road train one birds. If u toss all the bird I would like u to take mine with them and see how she do. If she come home back with the flock then I would like her to join the 300. But I'm pretty sure will lose it cause It never been toss150 200 mile b4 right? Ur call. This is just mine call.


----------



## Crazy Pete

luckyloft said:


> look out for stump toe, he may do something in honer of Becky.She tied the knot this weekend!I never will forget the first time I saw her at the clubhouse.Never saw a 15 year old kid that interested in pigeons.She won her first 2 races and has grown into a true pigeon fancier and a tough competitor.That marine got himself a good one! Jeff


Well that is good news, congrats Becky, I say we all pitch in and get her some thing.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

*Congratulations Becky!*

Can't do better than a Marine (but I'm biased). 

Stumpy is gonna make you proud I think. He is coming on well.

At our club house, when we are basketing for the races. Others have to handle "my" birds, for basketing. Every week it is someone different. Each person ALWAYS mentions Stumpy when they handle him. They say things like, "Wow, this bird is solid". Or "is this your best bird? He feels strong". One guy, who happened to pick out Stumpy first from my basket, said, "Walt, what do you feed your birds? I want some of whatever it is, for my birds?" 

Again, congratulations to you and the Jarhead. Semper Fi. May God keep him safe always.


----------



## Josepe

Translating YPM into MPH 4745 was flying 50 MPH with 7386 right with her.
A wonder they didn't get a Speeding ticket.


----------



## Pigeon0446

conditionfreak said:


> If you look at the result sheet above. It has a different ypm for the 1st and 2nd birds. But they both flew the same distance and both clocked in at the exact same time.
> 
> Why would the ypm be different?
> 
> No one at the club could explain why to me. They just said it was "WinSpeed".
> 
> Does WinSpeed adjust because two birds can not win the same race?


On the print out that shows all your birds arrival times look and see in they are clocked to the same exact 10th of a second. Because some of the E-Clocks read to the 10th of a sec and then clocks like the Bricon only go to the second.


----------



## West

conditionfreak said:


> Can't do better than a Marine (but I'm biased).


You can. It's called a Ranger.


----------



## West

And congrats Becky, enjoy the married life.


----------



## conditionfreak

West said:


> You can. It's called a Ranger.


Aren't those the guys and gals that patrol parks and wildlife areas? Wearing those cute hats?


----------



## conditionfreak

I single tossed 12399 today. From 40 miles. Everything else raced yewterday, except #5502 which is injured.

I then went to a restaurant to eat, then drove home. 12399 is not home yet.

When I let her go at the release point, she immediately landed on the roof of a building. Stood there for about one minute, then started flying in circles. She eventually left in the right direction. But as I said. She ain't home yet. She has been to this same release site several times, prior to her two month unathorized leave of absence.

Hope she makes it home. But if it takes her much longer, I won't send her to the PTC.

And yes. I drove 40 miles (80 total), just to release one bird.


----------



## rackerman

That's giving 150%. Wow, you are awesome to do that for 1 bird!!


----------



## raftree3

I don't know anyone that would go to that extreme. You're really trying to please everyone. Have a safe trip on Wednesday.


----------



## West

conditionfreak said:


> Aren't those the guys and gals that patrol parks and wildlife areas? Wearing those cute hats?


I guess you can call the mountains of Afghanistan that. No gals allowed though.


----------



## conditionfreak

rackerman said:


> That's giving 150%. Wow, you are awesome to do that for 1 bird!!


Ha Ha. I enjoy training birds. 

But 12399 did not come home and it is now getting dark. It probably went to wherever it spent that two months it was missing.

I tried to get it into the big race.


----------



## conditionfreak

West said:


> I guess you can call the mountains of Afghanistan that. No gals allowed though.


I was just joking around, of course. I love Rangers. And Seals. I just bought that new book about the killing of Bin Laden. "No Easy Day", by Mark Owen. Haven't read it yet though. Been too busy.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

it alright. you try to help the best you can thanks.


----------



## Josepe

He sure did.


----------



## West

conditionfreak said:


> I was just joking around, of course. I love Rangers. And Seals. I just bought that new book about the killing of Bin Laden. "No Easy Day", by Mark Owen. Haven't read it yet though. Been too busy.


I know, I'm just playing around.  I come from a family of Marines, they were all surprised when I didn't drink that kool-aid. Don't get me started on that book though, the author is a sellout.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Xueoo said:


> Not bad for my "flying" pigeon. Beat out a lot of "racing" pigeons. Imagine if I had real racing pigeons...


I think after racing this year and last you are going to have to come up with another excuse. They are officially racing pigeons. Or pigeons just flying with other pigeons in the same direction, being clocked, and placed in a racing type environment.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Not bad for my "flying" pigeon. Beat out a lot of "racing" pigeons. Imagine if I had real racing pigeons...




hillfamilyloft said:


> I think after racing this year and last you are going to have to come up with another excuse. They are officially racing pigeons. Or pigeons just flying with other pigeons in the same direction, being clocked, and placed in a racing type environment.


I agree It's time you come clean on just what you birds are.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Okay, the race is on for tomorrow. Release will be at the foot of the Great Smokey Mountains in Tennessee. Wednesday morning (tomorrow). At whatever time looks right as far as light and fog. Probably around 8:15 or 8:30.

I have checked the weather and from the release point, all the way north to Lexington, Ky., there is 0% chance of rain. At Maysville, Ky., there is a 10% chance of rain (Maysville is about 40 miles from the loft). At the loft there is a 20% chance of rain.

Winds are predicted to jump around, starting at [email protected] mph (Maryville, Tn). Then SSE#3 mph (Knoxville, Tn). Then [email protected] mph (Cornin, Ky). ending at the loft at [email protected] mph.

Going to leave tonight for the release tomorrow morning.

Houston, all systems are go.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well if it is a good race there is no way you'll beat the birds back, so slow down and enjoy the drive. I was looking at a map for the fall foliage, and it should be a beautiful drive.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

HmoobH8wj said:


> it alright. you try to help the best you can thanks.


12399 came home this morning. It took two days to make it home, from a 40 mile training toss.

Probably was just cruising around at whatever loft it spent that two month period at.

Did I ever tell you that it has 11 flights on one wing? I don't know if that helps in racing, but they don't come around often. I would assume it does help in flying. Might throw them to one side though, as the other wing has 10 flights. 

I just noticed it had eleven flights, when I tossed it two days ago. Never noticed it before.

Anyway, 12399 is back home. But I am not going to send it in the PT Classic tomorrow.

I am sorry for you missing out on the big event.

I am excited about tomorrows race. Just finally finding out who the winner will be, and what will be second, third and so forth. Funny, but my wife is excited also.

We are going to lose pigeons tomorrow. No way around it. Hopefully, most will find their way home. Everything going, has homed from 202 miles. But no further. It will be a test for sure.

To those who no longer have a bird in the contest, I am sorry. Most likely my fault.

To those who still have birds in the loft. They did well. Very well. To still be here is an accomplishment that most birds entered, did not quite make.

I am guessing that we will lose about one third of the remaining birds in tomorrows race. Let's hope it is much less.

My pick is AVC-1203, but there are several birds I like their odds. Most often though, it is a bird that I really didn't pay too much attention to, that comes through and surprises me. Any bird going, has a shot.

#5502 and #12399 will not be going to this race. I think that #5502 could probably make it, but it has a scab on its belly and I just don't want to take the chance. Sorry you guys.

I am feeding the birds the normal racing pigeon mix, along with a lot of safflower and some black oil sunflower seeds. Vitamins in their water.

I will be watering them prior to release, tomorrow morning. I can't make them drink, but I can provide it. I tried making a horse drink once. But that didn't work out so well.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

*Good Luck Everyone!*

Walt,
If JAX 5223 wins tomorrow your welcome to keep him. You've trained him and doctored him back to health better then I could I would like you to have him if you want him. Thanx again for all your hard work and Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Josepe

Good Luck To All.


----------



## Gnuretiree

Good luck everyone and thanks again Walt - you've done a super job!


----------



## bbcdon

Good luck to all!!! Thanks Walt for all of your hard work!!! You went way above and beyond regarding your duties involved in running this race!!!


----------



## italianbird101

Good luck to all. and congrat to all that made it so far. ive been fallowing this from the start.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Thank can u keep it for ob race and see how she do later in future?

Good luck to all.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Good luck all. I hope my bird has just been holding back for the big day


----------



## conditionfreak

Crazy Pete wants me to post some pics, (he IS crazy). So here is the first one.

ZEPPELIN-6. Entered by bbcdon. Flights not optimal, but should do. Was late several times, but getting better.


----------



## conditionfreak

LNC-12145. Entered by Crazy Pete. Could win tomorrow. Was close to being my pick a couple of times (maybe I did pick it one time. Bad memory)


----------



## conditionfreak

MTP-2425, Entered by SouthTownRacers. Nice bird that has been consistent. Just look at its face, and you will like it.


----------



## conditionfreak

My wife wouldn't hold the pigeons. So she is responsible for the pics, good or bad.

She hates my camera, which is an Argus digital camera. It has a long delay each time you press the button to take a pic. Then another delay while you wait for the camera to let you know it actually took the pic.

It is a pain in the butt to work with. (I told you Crazy Pete is Crazy) 

My wife has a much better camera, but we used mine. Because I know how to upload pics to the internet with mine and not with hers.

Anyway, here is ARPU-73579. Entered by Jerry St.Clair. My pic bird on the last race, but didn't come so well. This cock bird is very nice in the hand, (please, no dirty jokes).


----------



## conditionfreak

Flying Feral, entered by Xueoo. JEDDS-7386. This feral could win it all. Consistent and sometimes awesome.


----------



## conditionfreak

CIRPC-0091. Started out very well, but has slacked off a little as of late. I would be surprised if this bird didn't come home in this race. Some would say that this is the prettiest bird in the loft.

Entered by Gnuretiree.


----------



## conditionfreak

FOYS-29603. Entered by Grifter. This bird did not start out too well. Was out overnight once or twice. But is getting better. First bird home last week. A long shot, but it has a chance. I think it is tired of sleeping in trees.


----------



## conditionfreak

ARPU-12399. Entered by Hmoobh8wj. This bird was missing for approximately 2 months. I single tossed it a couple of days ago, in an attempt to get it ready for the PTC. But it took two days to come home from 40 miles. I think it is confused as to where it is supposed to live. Therefore, it is not going to the PT Classic race. It may be a good bird, but it did apparently go into someone elses loft. It has 11 flights on one wing (in the pic). With the owners permission, I will fly it in old birds next year. It is a shame it can not compete tomorrow.


----------



## conditionfreak

NEPLS-5502. Entered by HillFamilyLoft. Another bird that will not be participating in tomorrows PT Classic race. Not too long ago, it received a predator bird injury. It is getting better, but is not well enogh to participate. It is a shame as this bird was doing very well in training and races. A pity.




























What the wound looks like today.


----------



## conditionfreak

AVC-1203. Entered by Happy. Look this bird in the eye and tell me that she looks worried? No, she has this thing in the bag (in her mind). She is my pick bird for the PT Classic. She has done very well and very consistent. Only faltering once. This is a bird that I long ago told Happy, that it looks and feels like a feral. Yet, it is my pick. You just can't tell a book by its cover.


----------



## conditionfreak

What, me worry?

JAX-5223. Entered by JaxRacingLift. An excellent racing pigeon. Always does well. Was injured by a predator bird awhile back, but recovered nicely. Could easily win this competition tomorrow.


----------



## conditionfreak

NEPLS-1808. Entered by ssyybfamloft. Very nice silver. Was my pick bird a couple of times I think. Could win tomorrow.


----------



## conditionfreak

Getting tough to keep all of these pics in order. Hope I don't make too many mistakes.


----------



## conditionfreak

OCALA-580. Entered by Timber Lofts. Very beautiful blue cock bird. Could easily win tomorrow. Consistent.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Well good luck to all and Thank you Walt I guess I will have to see a picture of NA1717 after she wins !!!! the race


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Hey ya'll, I'm back  Sort of. Hoping Stump pulls through for me!


----------



## Ashby Loft

very nice. Fun to see some of the competitors.


----------



## ace in the hole

*Good luck to all. *

But I'm still rooting for *NEPLS 4745*. If she wins tomorrow she will be known as *"Ace's Classic Queen".*


----------



## conditionfreak

OGN-3904. Entered by Ashby Lofts. Nice pigeon that has been consistent. A potential winner tomorrow.


----------



## conditionfreak

OGN-3339. Entered by Dmax06. Great bird. Easily could win it all. I like this bird a lot.


----------



## conditionfreak

NA-1717, Entered by Nomad Loft. Nice hen that has been consistent and I count on to always come home with the initial pack. She ahs had spouts of awesomeness also. Like her a lot.


----------



## conditionfreak

I apologize for these pics. The bird was struggling a lot and my wife did not do a good job (always blame it on the wife, fellows).

NCI-188. Entered by Nay nay. Good pigeon. Always with the first group home during training.


----------



## conditionfreak

TRC-710. (Stump Toe Joe). Entered by MaryofExeter. Not much to say about Stumpy, that hasn't already been said. He will win it all if it is a tough race. If it is a fast race, then maybe not. Might have the best wing feathers in the loft. He is a handfull and solid as a brick house.


----------



## conditionfreak

MTZ-2519. Entered by Matt M. Another nice bird that is usually in the first wave home. Great in hand.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I think my bird will win, he's my bird I have to think that. But I like the looks of MTP 2425, and NCI 188 the best, sorry but I don't think your pic bird will get the job done, I could be wrong so I have ice cream $$ in hand and ready... Thanks Walt
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

NEPLS-4745. Entered by Ace in the Hole. Probable winner. Peaked at precisely the right time. Nuff' said.


----------



## conditionfreak

FOYS-24579. Entered by Gogo10131. Bird has been okay. Nothing special but it is still here in the hunt. It is at a slight disadvantage, as you can see in the pic of its belly. It has a bare spot and I do not know why. No feathers grew there, But it should be okay for the race.


----------



## conditionfreak

I think I have all of the right pics on the right posts. But it was some work for sure.

It is almost 9: pm. Time to go basket the birds, load the vehicle and head out to Tennessee.

It will most likely be late afternoon tomorrow before I post the winner. Get some sleep and don't worry all night. Ha Ha. It's only a pigeon race. The biggest pigeon race of the year, in any state and in any country. 

I will say this. If mIke Ganus had entered this event. He probably would have been embarrassed. There are some sharp birds in this race tomorrow.

Warren Smith, count your blessings.


----------



## Josepe

All nice looking birds.My pick is 4745,but Stump Toe Joe looks like he's ready to kick ass and take names.Has that Take No Prisoners look about him.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I am officially submitting my bid to host 2013 pigeontalk classic. With my fellow PT's approval.


----------



## conditionfreak

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I am officially submitting my bid to host 2013 pigeontalk classic. With my fellow PT's approval.


I believe there are a couple of others that expressed an interest in hosting next years event. But after handling your birds and reading your posts for a long time, you have my vote.

No matter who hosts it next year. I will enter it and I will also provide a nice trophy to the winner. As I have done since the beginning of this event.

Man, I am sooo excited about tomorrow. It is a long drive at night, and will be a long drive back home. But I will enjoy the sights and the excitement of what might be, back at the loft.

Gotta get on the road.

Good luck to everyone in the hunt.

Hope no darn hawks are sitting neaby when the birds make it home, one at a time. I wish I could be here to watch over them as they come in. But....oh well.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

*Thanx for the Pics!*

That was cool posting pics of the birds. I noticed mine 9th flight is still coming in so this will be real test for him...recover from puncture wounds and win?  yeah I doubt it..He will probably be on the wing for over 6 hours+ and the missing flight is going to wear him down. 
Anyway, I would like to be the 1st to Congratulate whoever is the Winner of the 2012 PT Classic . 
Thank you again Conditionfreak for hosting this event...like I said before I am sure everyone else would agree we really enjoyed all the updates and this has been fun to be apart of.


----------



## conditionfreak

Thanks all.

Just got a few late emails from the combine Don't have time to go into the details right now, but in the last 150 mile race that "we" took 1st and snd in. This is what "we" did in the combine, 10th and 11th):

CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 10/23/12-20:51
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: LEX4YB12 Young Bird Race Flown: 10/21/2012
Release(A): 08:45 Birds: 720 Lofts: 37 Station: LEXINGTON KY
Weather (Rel) PTLY CLDY, SSW 5, 48 degrees (Arr) PTLY CLDY, SW 4, 54 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 Ron Pairan/33 6030 AU 12 WOWP BB C 11:59:47 164.044 00.00 1482.156 122
2 Ron Pairan 1020 AU 12 LFO BBWF C 11:59:47 2/ 33 00.00 1482.118 121
3 Git R Done/35 1310 AU 12 COC SIL H 11:44:01 150.742 00.02 1481.798 120
4 Git R Done Lo 1294 AU 12 COC BB H 11:44:08 2/ 35 00.09 1480.847 119
5 Git R Done Lo 1292 AU 12 COC BBSP H 11:44:09 3/ 35 00.10 1480.723 118
6 Git R Done Lo 1291 AU 12 COC BBWF H 11:44:13 4/ 35 00.13 1480.255 117
7 Git R Done Lo 1354 AU 12 COC BBWF H 11:44:15 5/ 35 00.15 1479.952 117
8 Git R Done Lo 1289 AU 12 COC BB H 11:44:39 6/ 35 00.39 1476.684 116
9 Kevin Span/26 26 AU 12 LFO BC H 11:45:24 150.712 01.26 1470.349 115
10 MarineOne/25 4745 AU 12 NEPL BC H 10:28:58 86.670 01.03 1467.049 114
11 MarineOne 7386 AU 12 JEDD BB H 10:28:58 2/ 25 01.03 1467.002 113


Another email lets me know that IF this years Pigeon Talk Classic was based on combined Combine points earned by the participants in this event. NEPLS-4745 would have been the champion, by a considerable amount. Very nice bird. Could win tomorrow easily.

But, w'ell see.


----------



## Dmax06

Hopefully 3339 does well tomorrow. If it does not win my pick is MTP 2425 to win it all.


----------



## ace in the hole

Dmax06 said:


> Hopefully 3339 does well tomorrow. *If it does not win my pick is MTP 2425 to win* it all.



I agree, at least of the birds/pics posted. After looking them all over by type, wing and condition MTP 2425 looks to me like he is ready for this race. He is my second pick to win.


----------



## raftree3

Gotta go with one of the Nebraska birds.......CIRPC 0091 or LNC 12145.


----------



## rackerman

*Good luck to everyone, it's been really fun. I wish Halleys Comet was still in it, but that's racing.

Thank you Walt for hosting this big event, you've done an excellent job. 

If Halleys Comet ever makes it back home he will be yours to keep.*


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Keep tht bird for ob and see how it do when it old birds. Will it make a diff from yb and ob?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

waiting for the big announcement nervous with anticipation of a win by 1717 fingers crossed !!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Come on Stump! Gotta bring home a nice trophy to impress the ladies!


----------



## conditionfreak

Long ride, but I'm back. I arrived at the house at 3:00 PM.

I immediately checked inside the loft. There were two birds in there. I checked the clock. The first bird in the clock, was NEPLS-5503. This bird was NOT in the Pigeon Talk Classic race. It is a bird that has been missing for about ten days or so. It just happened to come back home around 10: AM today. It is NOT the winner, and was not even in the race.

As of 15:17 PM, (3:17 PM), there is only one bird back from the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic. This bird arrived one half minute before I did. It is not really a surprise winner, but not near my first choice. A very nice bird though. In hand. In looks, and now, in actual racing performance.

A few things to say about the winner. In its pic I posted, its "look" says (to me anyway), "go ahead, test me. I got this".

Another thing. At least two members here called it dead on the nose. I was not one of them, although I spoke highly of the bird in my comments.

Birds went up at 8:40 AM. No bird in the baskets drank even a sip of water, as much as I tried to get them to drink. *Winning bird arrived at 14:59:20.*. Winning by almost a half hour.

The weather at release was a little warm (for October), and the sun was very very bright. But after the birds circled and disappeared, I started the drive home and about 20-25 miles from the release point (near the Norris Clinton area), I ran into a very heavy and thick fog. Which was difficult to see through and seemed very large. But it only covered about three miles of my driving, and then it was clear all the way home. A beautiful day, other than that one patch of heavy fog.

UPDATE: Second place bird just got home. It is another very nice bird.

*Congratulations to OCALA-580 and Timber Lofts for being the second bird home.* Arrived at 13:26:29

I want to wait until a third place bird arrives, before I announce the 2012 Pigeon Talk Classic Champion.

It is called "teasing", or "wetting your appetites".


----------



## Ashby Loft

Hmmm. I would guess it's Matt's (Southtownracers) bird?


----------



## conditionfreak

Third place bird just got home.

*Congratulations to Jerry St. Clair and his ARPU-73579, for being the third bird home.* Arrived at 15:53:54. 55 minutes after the winner.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I bet I can guess witch bird it is, but I will wait. I don't need $3 my favorite is a fudge bar, and they are only a $1.49. lol
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

Ashby Loft said:


> Hmmm. I would guess it's Matt's (Southtownracers) bird?


I'll guess NCI 188 I think that NAY NAY's bird.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Congratulations to *SouthTownRacers*, for winning the

2012 Pigeon Talk Classic One Loft Race.

First bird home, by quite a lot, was *MTP-2425*. An extremely confident looking and nice in the hand, blue check cock bird.

This bird beat out some outstanding birds, and did it in style. Making it home in about 5 hours and 46 minutes.


----------



## Dmax06

Ashby Loft said:


> Hmmm. I would guess it's Matt's (Southtownracers) bird?


I think so too. That's who I picked to win it


----------



## conditionfreak

After I rest a little, (I got two hours sleep in my car), I will post the release point coordinates and my home loft coordinates. Maybe someone here can tell us how many actual miles these birds flew. I don't know how to do it. It might be under 300, or over 300. But should be close.


----------



## conditionfreak

*SouthTownRacers' MTP-2425 is the 2012 PTC Champion.*


----------



## Dmax06

conditionfreak said:


> *SouthTownRacers' MTP-2425 is the 2012 PTC Champion.*


Congrats SouthTown


----------



## Crazy Pete

That was my first pick, 2425 looked alert and had a very nice wing, plus ir is a BC I like them the best.
Thanks Walt for all your hard work, and it is hard work getting all these birds in shape for a 300 mile race, and thanks for the pics.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

conditionfreak said:


> MTP-2425, Entered by SouthTownRacers. Nice bird that has been consistent. Just look at its face, and you will like it.


Congrats SouthTownRacers what a bird and this bird was not equal first it kicked our buts by minutes. You may have to call him Home Alone.
Dave


----------



## bbcdon

Congratulations South Town!!!


----------



## conditionfreak

*Fourth bird home is Gnuretiree's CIRPC-0091.* Clocked at 16:18:07. Came out of the north (the race was from the south). So it overflew and backtracked apparently.

*Congrats.*


----------



## rackerman

Congratulations SouthTownRacers!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Well darn.....Oh well, I just hope Stump makes it home, all the way home, to me.


----------



## Josepe

Congrats SouthTown.


----------



## Gnuretiree

Congratulations South Town Racer on winning a tough race. Nice!

Hugh


----------



## Gnuretiree

conditionfreak said:


> After I rest a little, (I got two hours sleep in my car), I will post the release point coordinates and my home loft coordinates. Maybe someone here can tell us how many actual miles these birds flew. I don't know how to do it. It might be under 300, or over 300. But should be close.


this is a good place to calculate distances:


http://www.movable-type.co.uk/scripts/latlong.html

Hugh


----------



## Timber

conditionfreak said:


> *Congratulations to OCALA-580 and Timber Lofts for being the second bird home.*


Congrats to the 1st Place Winner! 30 minutes is a heck of a lead! My feathers off to you Sir!

Thank you Walt for hosting this years PT Classic!


----------



## ace in the hole

ace in the hole said:


> I agree, at least of the birds/pics posted. After looking them all over by type, wing and condition MTP 2425 looks to me like he is ready for this race. He is my second pick to win.



I'm getting to were I don't even have to handle the birds anymore.

*Congrats, nice bird*


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Wowzers!!! I sure didnt expect this at all!! Thanks for all the kind words. I especially want to thank Walt for all the hard work, time, money, headaches, backaches, and all the boring time behind the wheel! Walt, I would like you to have the bird if you would like.....just a way I can thank you for all that you have put into this!! Again thanks


Here are pics of the parents


----------



## raftree3

Good job Matt!!


----------



## ejb3810

Congratulations to SOUTHTOWN Racers and MTP 2425 ! The pair that produced this winner look fantastic. Matt, how about sharing some info on this bird and what any relatives may have done?


----------



## drifter

Well, they sure look like big ol' birds. I always thought the medium sized birds were the preferred racers for middle distance. Congrats on the win. Not to be noisy but aren't you the fella that bought several birds from Smith Family Lofts a few years ago?


----------



## SouthTown Racers

ejb3810 said:


> Congratulations to SOUTHTOWN Racers and MTP 2425 ! The pair that produced this winner look fantastic. Matt, how about sharing some info on this bird and what any relatives may have done?


The mother is a very inbred "Sure Bet" and the father is a bird I bred in 09 and it is out of 2 birds bred by ProPigeon Racing loft.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

grifter said:


> Well, they sure look like big ol' birds. I always thought the medium sized birds were the preferred racers for middle distance. Congrats on the win. Not to be noisy but aren't you the fella that bought several birds from Smith Family Lofts a few years ago?


Actually both parents are on the small/medium size..I guess the camera adds 10lbs No I dont have any Smith Family birds.


----------



## conditionfreak

Sorry, I fell asleep.

Only 8 birds total, made it on the day.

The four not reflected in previous postings, are:

NA-1717------------16:30:48--Nomad Loft
OGN-3339-----------17:18:22--Dmax06
OGN-3904-----------18:02:25--Ashby Lofts
TRC-710------------18:33:05 (Stump Toe Joe)--MaryofExeter

I surely do hope the rest come home in the morning.


----------



## Josepe

Man Oh Man.Figured there would be some good numbers on the drop.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Congrats to SouthTown Racers a very impressive Victory xtraordinary bird!!! I am proud of NA-1717 she did very well. Walt please give her a name before she comes home. Thanks again for all your hard work. and dont give up on young birds you did very well.


----------



## italianbird101

congrats to the winners and all that returned.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Congrats by the way! To not only Matt but everyone else who's birds made it through  I'm sure more will be home in the morning. I am super relieved to see Stump made it back.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

SouthTown Racers said:


> Wowzers!!! I sure didnt expect this at all!! Thanks for all the kind words. I especially want to thank Walt for all the hard work, time, money, headaches, backaches, and all the boring time behind the wheel! Walt, I would like you to have the bird if you would like.....just a way I can thank you for all that you have put into this!! Again thanks
> 
> 
> Here are pics of the parents


Beautiful parents for sure! That cockbird sure is a looker. Looks like one tough bird haha


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

conditionfreak said:


> *SouthTownRacers' MTP-2425 is the 2012 PTC Champion.*


Great Job! I am glad a splash made it home first (wish it was mine ) Looks like Walt will have a great bird to fly in Old birds next year. Congratulations Again!


----------



## Josepe

That cock bird looks like a Warrior.Generous gesture SouthTown.Walt deserves it.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Congratulations SouthTownRacers


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Just saw my 5503 was the winner. Ok well it only won for most time out of the loft. Must have hooked up with the winner. Congrats SouthTownRacers. Goes to show you that white flight birds can kick butt. 
Condition you can keep 5502 and 5503 and fly them old birds. One of these days they might get it together.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

SouthTownRacers you got some great pigeon. you took 200mile for your own 1 to 5 and you took this 300mile race. all i got to say Congratulations again to you. must be a very luck this year.


----------



## derrick206

Congratulations Matt on your win.


----------



## dogging_99

I second that, Congratulations Matt real nice bird!
Also want to thank you Walt! Really good race well done you put allot of effort in making this happen. Has been alot of fun reading your posts and seeing your pic's GOOD JOB!!


----------



## Matt M

Congratulations Matt! And thanks for posting pics of the parents. Cock sure looks like a stud, but that hen looks like a very good one.


----------



## Xueoo

Congrats to Southtown. Looks like you have a loft full of good birds.


----------



## vidalmig

Congratulations To MATT!! and Walt ( Great Host) and to all that participants of the 2012 PT race, even thou i got no birds in this race just reading threads/updates from the very beginning makes this one race very very interesting (and educational) reading Walt's updates is surely fun and enligthening (mixture of wisdom, experience and best of all LOTS OF CARING FOR THE BIRD!.) If only this PT race was formatted like a "REALITY SHOW" surely it will be a good way to promote more interest in pigeon racing


----------



## loonecho

Congratulations SouthTown. And thanks again Walt for all your hard work and dedication. Really enjoyed the PT Classic season.

Jim


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

anybody else a possible host for next year please check out the who is hosting 2013 thread


----------



## conditionfreak

Hey all. Sorry, but I just got back from the emergency room. I believe I have another broken foot. The other foot.  Long story, but the x-rays did not show any breaks. But when I broke my other foot two months ago, the x-rays did not show a break. They had to do a bone scan do find the break.

Anyway, this happened while walking across my lawn on the day I was basketing the birds for the PT Classic. No twists, turns or injury type thing happened. Just a sudden sharp pain, for no apparent reason, that has gotten progressively worse over the past couple days. I can't walk withou wearing one of those strap on boots. I did not mention it previously, because I just thought it was a pulled muscle or some such minor thing and would go away. But it has gotten worse and was killing me on the drive back from Tennessee.

But them's the breaks (pun intended). Trying to make an appointment with my podiatrist but he is out today.

Just checked what birds came in today. They are:

JEDDS-7386-------8:23:16--------Xueoo
MTZ-2519---------9:33:29--------Matt M.
AVC-1203---------9:38:13--------Happy----(so much for my abilities to pick birds)
LNC-12145--------9:48:28--------Crazy Pete
FOYS-24579------10:42:55--------gogo10131
ZEPPELIN-6-------11:55:40--------bbcdon
NCI-188----------13:43:44---------Nay Nay


----------



## West

I think once that foot heals back up you should consider hosting again this year Walt.  Even though I had no birds in the race I thoroughly enjoyed following your updates.


----------



## conditionfreak

To the winner of this event. SouthTownRacers. I really appreciate the offer of me keeping MTP-2425. But there are a few things to notify you about, before you make a final decision about that.

1) I am having a large tropy shipped directly to you from the maker.

2) I am sending the "prize bird" donated by Don Campbell, along with its pedigree. It is a nice bird that is banded 2012 and has never been out of the loft. But it is way too old to settle. So it is a breeder only. It is here on my property and I will be posting pics of it and the pedigree again, shortly.

30 The shipping of the WINNER back to you, is free of charge. That was original promise. Also, the shipping of the "prize bird" to you, is free of charge.

So if you want #2425 sent back to you in the same box as the prize bird is sent in, then it is not a problem at all.

To all others. I have all of the original boxes that you sent your birds to me in. So if you want your bird/s back, you will only have to reimburse me for the shipping. Not for a box. I have to be reimbursed, or my wife will break my foot. (hmmm....) Reimbursement for shipping back to you, can be through PayPal or any other means you want. Just as long as I can keep the old lady...er...ah..I mean, the wife, off my case.

Please, everyone that wants their bird/s back. Notify me in a PM, so I can keep track of them easier. Instead of putting it in a thread.

Any birds that are not wanted back, will stay with me for the old bird team. I am sure all of you know this, but I will mention it again anyway. I do not cull and I do not sell pigeons. I also have never yet bred from my racing teams. But that is not too say I won't someday.

So all, let me know, Only if you want your bird/s back. If I do not receive a request for them back, I will assume they are staying for my old bird team.

I hope the rest of the birds make it back today.


----------



## NayNay

I'm Really happy that NCI 188 came home. Good girl.  . Maybe she will perform a little better as an old bird. Best wishes and thanks for hosting and all your fun postings on this race. It has been fun. 

And hope your foot heals well for you.


----------



## kalapati

Congratulations SouthTownRacers !



kalapati
San Diego


----------



## conditionfreak

Two more birds returned home today.

FOYS-29603-------14:20:13 owned by Grifter
JAX-5223----------16:38:02 owned by JaxRacingLoft (a hawk injury set this bird back. It was an early star in the loft)

My wife told me that she observed a "silver with red bars" come home this afternoon. But it could have only been NEPLS-1808, and it is not in the loft.

So either she is wrong, or something scared off NEPLS-1808.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Congratulations to all the bird that came home. they all are winner for coming this far going 300mile race.


----------



## ace in the hole

I was hoping to see NEPLS 4745 come home today. I guess she didn't like the name "Classic Queen".


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Walt, because my breeders loft is full as can be and because I would really like to see 2425 in action as an old bird, I would like for you to keep him as a sign of my appreciation for everything. Only if you are willing to have him

I totally forgot about the prize bird!! Im very excited to see what it is.....cant wait!!

Im horrible at coming up with names. Anybody out there want to come up with a clever name for the winner?


----------



## conditionfreak

SouthTownRacers. Did you name this bird yet?

"By a Mile"

"Home Alone"

"Good Boy"

"Never in Doubt"

or 

"South Town Rocket"?

EDIT: Ha Ha. I posted these before I saw your above posting. Great minds think alike.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

just name SouthTown. if you just going to give it to Walt. so people know why it name SouthTown cause it your pigeon.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

conditionfreak said:


> SouthTownRacers. Did you name this bird yet?
> 
> "By a Mile"
> 
> "Home Alone"
> 
> "Good Boy"
> 
> "Never in Doubt"
> 
> or
> 
> "South Town Rocket"?
> 
> EDIT: Ha Ha. I posted these before I saw your above posting. Great minds think alike.



I love "THE SOUTHTOWN ROCKET".......sounds perfect and fitting!


----------



## West

"Kid Don't Play" via the band POD's song Southtown. http://youtu.be/YWl9tjO7KtA


----------



## hillfamilyloft

5502 and 5503 can stay and try and prove they are more than grain eaters. Fly them hard and see what they can do.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I'm at odds on if I want LNC 12145 back, I have the parents and 2 siblings. If any body would want him I will post the ped of his parents.
Dave


----------



## Xueoo

Well Freak, you can keep my bird and race her old birds. She seems to have the goods on the short races. I'm sure she'll do better on the longer races as an old bird. When I was handling her prior to sending to you, I thought she would do good on the long races as she was deep keeled like her mother. I like those type for the distance. Maybe after she's won several ace pigeon awards and retired, you can send her to me for breeding. I am always short on hens.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

*Thank You for Hosting*



conditionfreak said:


> Two more birds returned home today.
> 
> FOYS-29603-------14:20:13 owned by Grifter
> JAX-5223----------16:38:02 owned by JaxRacingLoft (a hawk injury set this bird back. It was an early star in the loft)
> 
> My wife told me that she observed a "silver with red bars" come home this afternoon. But it could have only been NEPLS-1808, and it is not in the loft.
> 
> So either she is wrong, or something scared off NEPLS-1808.


Walt,
I would just like to say Thank you for hosting this years PT Classic..I know the expense doesn't match the entry "denotation". 
This year has been a blast with the highs and lows of the birds training and racing. Gentlemen like you are what make this sport so Great!
I knew my bird was a long shot with the set backs he had but I still believe in him. I bought the parents from a tough competitor near Spring Hill and he has won money with those Beakerts. I would like to gift Jax 5223 so you can fly him in Old Birds if you would like him. 
Thank You Again,
Chris


----------



## conditionfreak

A big thank you to all that are letting me have a good old bird team. I should do well with the quality of birds being gifted to me.

We lost three birds in this PT Classic 300 mile race. They could still come home of course, but have not as of 10:30 am two days later. I am surprised by the birds that did not show up. I really expected 4745 and 1808 to be here. 11245, not so much. It was a blue with brown (red) bars.

I think that losing 3 birds on a 300 mile young bird race, is not that uncommon. Lost:

COV-12245----------D. Burt
NEPLS-4745---------Ace in the Hole
NEPLS-1808---------SSYYBFamLoft


----------



## drifter

Walt, thanks for doing such a great job with the PT Classic, and for keeping 29603 for the old bird races, I can only hope he improves with age. He comes from a good family, Champ Stamp and Janssen


----------



## conditionfreak

Forgive my ignorance, but what is Champ Stamp?


----------



## Josepe

I think he meant Champ Camp.It's a racing loft or Syndicate.


----------



## drifter

conditionfreak said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what is Champ Stamp?


Champ Stamp was the sire of 10 AU Champions, Au Hall of Fame Birds Club and Combine Winners & Special Money Race Winners. http://www.lukensloft.com/Breeders/ElectricCzech.htm


----------



## donald campbell

If it is who I think, champ stamp is responsible for breeding 12 AU Champs and is very good long distance birds Don Campbell


----------



## donald campbell

I flew a daughter of champ stamp this year but she did not come from the GNEO


----------



## Happy

*Thank you Walt*

*Walt, Thanks for ALL YOU DID for our 3rd PT Classic. Know that most of us know how hard this is.. Please keep AVC1203 for OB's, she should get much better. I knew something was wrong with her after the last few Training Toss's & that last 150mi. race come in dragging. When I saw the Molt of the 9th Primary Flight, knew she had little chance as many of our Racers hurt in the molt more than others. Told you not to pull the 9th & 10th as she was born in late Mar., so didn't expect her to molt that far. Her mother is the best Long Distance bird I've had in many yrs. (my Old Family) Flew her for 4 yrs. & Stocked. Seldom out of the top 10% & won two races, a 200 mi. & a 475 mi. but so consistant & did look like a Commy as a YB, but got beautiful as OB. The father is a Cassart that flew good also.. Had a 2011 hen from ths mating win 1st Overall in 2012 for me in 395 Conc. Sprint Race's Plus top 10% in other races. Can't wait to fly her in 2013 OB races... I only fly OB's like you are going to. Lots more fun for me.. She is yours forever, if ya want her?........ Thanks again, Great Job, Happy  Ps, Good luck with those Stress Fractures *


----------



## Happy

*Congrads Southtown, Great Win!!!*

*SouthTown Rocket, Congrads on a Wonderful Win!!! Your bird looked Great in the Pics. & Flew like a Champion winning by almost half hr.. The Parents are beautiful also. Thanks for getting in this race, you are a Gentleman giving Rocket to Walt. I would have done the same, but you WON IN STILE!!!!!!! Happy*


----------



## Matt M

Walt, a big THANK YOU for all the work you put in the 2012 PT Classic Race. We really appreciate it. Please feel free to keep MTZ 2519 hen for the old bird racing season. Hopefully she'll be better as an old bird for ya. I know she never made your personal preference list for handling well (but heck she's a Houben and many of those don't handle nearly as well as they fly), but seemed like she was always there somewhere and could be one that will like a little bit longer like some of the old bird races.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well you could mate my LNC 12145 with Matt M's bird and keep them all Houben, 12145 is down from David Jr on the sire side and 410 on the dam site.
Dave


----------



## ejb3810

Champ Stamp - An AU Champion I believe and producer of same was bred by good friend and formidable competitor Mike Schmidt of Speed Shop Loft. I don't recall who bought him from Mikes liquidation sale. He may have gone to Japan or maybe it was No Fear Loft?
I don't remember.


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, I guess my wife was right about a silver bird with red bars landing on the loft today. I probably also was right, that NEPLS-1808 was the bird, and probably was scared away by something.

NEPLS-1808 came home this afternoon. Poor thing probably flew five hundred miles and then got chased by a hawk when it got home. But it is safe and sound in the loft now.

So we lost a total of two birds in the PTC final race. I hope the other two make it home.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

how would the ob race like? i never race ob b4.


----------



## conditionfreak

Old bird racing differs in several regards.

1) The birds are smarter and more experienced. They need less training. Just road conditioning (endurance).

2) They can be motivated. Usually by having eggs in a nest or even better, babies in a nest. It really makes them go faster. Widowhood works wonders, but is a pain in the butt to do, IMO. Widowhood works so well that some combines have actually banned flying widowhood because other flyers can never win against it. Thus causing flyers to quit being involved in pigeon racing.

3) They usually will not loft fly on their own. Because all they want to do is flirt, mate and build nests.

4) They fly longer races than young birds, in the second half of a racing season. Much longer races usually. Some clubs/combines go 600 miles, but usually only 500 miles. Young birds usually go 300 miles at most. Although a few will go 350 or even 400 miles (very rare) in money races.

5) Old birds rarely have money races. Therefore, some flyers do not fly old birds at all. No potential financial rewards to be had.

6) You usually lose fewer old birds in a season. Thus you do not have to start with so many, like you do young birds.

7) Old birds have already shown they can find their way home. With young birds, early on is an iffy proposition. They might not have a clue, or they might have a clue. It is a crap shoot.

When I take my old birds down the road for training. I know I will get them all home on the day (400 miles or under). Or they are lunch for some critter. With young birds, I will lose some on just about every training toss or race. Some flyers may say they never lose young birds. They are lying if they say that. That is a fact. I might lose more than they do though. But they lose YB's. No doubt about it.

Some pigeons don't "bloom" until they are an old bird. Meaning they didn't do so well as a young bird, but do very well as an old bird.


----------



## jpsnapdy

vidalmig said:


> Congratulations To MATT!! and Walt ( Great Host) and to all that participants of the 2012 PT race, even thou i got no birds in this race just reading threads/updates from the very beginning makes this one race very very interesting (and educational) reading Walt's updates is surely fun and enligthening (mixture of wisdom, experience and best of all LOTS OF CARING FOR THE BIRD!.) If only this PT race was formatted like a "REALITY SHOW" surely it will be a good way to promote more interest in pigeon racing


I second that !
Congrats SouthtownRacer!!!


----------



## conditionfreak

Update info:

I have ordered the trophy for SouthTownRacer. It will ship tomorrow (Monday). It is a sweet one, befitting the accomplishment.

I will not be shipping out any birds being returned to their owners, until Nov. 5th. A Monday. I want to ship early in the week, so that the birds have no chance of being held up by a weekend. But I can't ship this week, for several reasons. Foot hurts lots, and, I have several appointments to take care of. Two doctor appointments tomorrow and neither one is for my freakin' foot. 

The birds will not be let out anymore, so that some darn hawk has no chance to mess things up.

If someone wants their bird back before (estimating here) November 7th, send me a PM and I will make it happen. Reimburse me for the shipping costs, when you can, without it messing up your Christmas plans. Kids and grandkids come before pigeons.

Oh yea, and spouses also.


----------



## First To Hatch

With hurricane Sandy coming I wouldn't risk anyone shipping birds to the northeast this week!!!


----------



## ERIC K

I have been following this all the way. I'm glad to see that many have given their birds to conditionfreak. He earned that . The best thing for all is that I'm sure he will post when "your bird" or his bird now , how it will do in OB's. That is the real test of any bird how it peformes in its life time , not just one race.


----------



## conditionfreak

Yes, I really appreciate the fine birds y'all are leaving with me for my old bird team. I should do very well over the next few years. Some mighty fine birds.

My combine had the first of three money races today. Only one day bird, and it was not pooled! In a young bird 300 mile race. They are going to run the race for three days. Wow. A three day 300 mile race. Lots of rain though.


----------



## jpsnapdy

ERIC K said:


> I have been following this all the way. I'm glad to see that many have given their birds to conditionfreak. He earned that . The best thing for all is that I'm sure he will post when "your bird" or his bird now , how it will do in OB's. That is the real test of any bird how it peformes in its life time , not just one race.


I cannot agree MORE!
And Walt, I can't believe you haven't taken care of that foot yet!
Take care of your health, the rest can wait, especially the Pigeon Talk Classic Part II - Old Birds 2012.


----------



## Crazy Pete

jpsnapdy said:


> I cannot agree MORE!
> And Walt, I can't believe you haven't taken care of that foot yet!
> Take care of your health, the rest can wait, especially the Pigeon Talk Classic Part II - Old Birds 2012.


Old birds 2013
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I was going to let him keep Stump, but I have my reasons  If Little Girl ever shows back up she's yours of course. I still have her parents and they will be back together this coming year. 

Speaking of which, if anyone needs some YBs next year I can help!


----------



## conditionfreak

Stumpy needs to go home. He says he can't wait to get back to warm weather, and that the people up here are crazy people. So are yankee pigeons. 

I think Stumpy would make an excellent bird to enter into racing pigeon "shows". Except for that missing half toe, he really is impressive looking, and has flown 300 miles as a young bird. He could do 500 as an old bird, I am sure.

No offense to anyone elses birds here, but the two I will miss the most, are Stumpy and Halleys Comet. They both had personality and character.

I should have bred from Stumpy, as all he does is chase women and push around the "lesser" cock birds. But I might see him again someday. He might miss me and escape from Becky. 

P.S. I will return him, if he does. Right after I give him some sunflower seeds and peanuts.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Hey if you want to keep him for a while longer and get a round out of him, you can  I'm sure he'd agree to it LOL.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Condition pm me your email and I will send you the pedigrees for the Sire of 5502 and 5503. Not sure whether or not you want to breed from those two as they did not show much in the races, but the peds are good. If Mark reminds me of the Dam I can make up peds for you. I do believe in the bloodlines, just not sure if the pairing we did was a hit. You never know when pairing birds. I know Mark and I are not impressed with those two, but they may hit in old birds. If not you can use the peds to line your cages. Fly them hard and make them prove themselves.


----------



## conditionfreak

They will be flown, for sure. That's what I do.

It happened in a round-a-bout way, but you are the only one who had both entries survive the season.


----------



## conditionfreak

conditionfreak said:


> Yes, I really appreciate the fine birds y'all are leaving with me for my old bird team. I should do very well over the next few years. Some mighty fine birds.
> 
> My combine had the first of three money races today. Only one day bird, and it was not pooled! In a young bird 300 mile race. They are going to run the race for three days. Wow. A three day 300 mile race. Lots of rain though.


Reports are now that after two days, there are a total of 9 birds returned home. Out of 228 birds . There were 22 birds after day three. The race is continuing until Thursday, to cover the pools. Just WOW. A five day 300 mile young bird race.


----------



## conditionfreak

Gnuretiree said:


> this is a good place to calculate distances:
> 
> 
> http://www.movable-type.co.uk/scripts/latlong.html
> 
> Hugh


I finally figured out how to use this web link, and I figured up the distance the birds actually flew.

They flew 294.1 miles, for the P T Classic final race. For the winning bird, MTP-2425, the "SouthTown Rocket", that measures out to 1493.98 ypm. A very impressive yards per minute for a young bird in a 300 mile race. There was little wind. Most of the way it was 2 mph from the SSW. The birds were flying from the south to the north. Dead north.

I used my GPS driving guide, to get the coordinates. I don't know how accurate those things are, but they have to be pretty accurate. Within 3 feet I think.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

conditionfreak said:


> I finally figured out how to use this web link, and I figured up the distance the birds actually flew.
> 
> They flew 294.1 miles, for the P T Classic final race. For the winning bird, MTP-2425, the "SouthTown Rocket", that measures out to 1493.98 ypm. A very impressive yards per minute for a young bird in a 300 mile race. There was little wind. Most of the way it was 2 mph from the SSW. The birds were flying from the south to the north. Dead north.
> 
> I used my GPS driving guide, to get the coordinates. I don't know how accurate those things are, but they have to be pretty accurate. Within 3 feet I think.


Wow! Walt, that is impressive!! I was wondering when you said he was on the wing less than 6 hours.


----------



## ace in the hole

I was really hoping 4745 would at least make it home. She may not be the Classic Queen but she did well.


----------



## raftree3

While looking at all of the results......it looks like if you were to award the most consistent bird it would be CIRPC 0091. Tough part about this kind of race is that every week there's another star!! Gotta look for the high points for every bird.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

ace in the hole said:


> I was really hoping 4745 would at least make it home. She may not be the Classic Queen but she did well.


I would have liked to see this bird home also. She had the combine win and was flying well. Similar to my last year bird when he did not show up for the 300. Never know 5503 keeps coming home 3 weeks later. She might show some day.


----------



## conditionfreak

Yea, I am constantly looking at the aviary screen to see if 4745 is sitting on it. It is hard to believe a bird of that caliber did not make it home. Only two birds did not make it home that final race.

As I mentioned above. Our first money race of the year (which I did not participate in), had only 27 birds make it home in five days, from a 300 mile race. It is a shame that I could not participate in that race, as I think I would have had 8 birds in the first ten. But only because I am short.  Notice that the times reflect one bird on the first day. Eight on the second day. Two more on the third day. Ten on the fourth day and the last six on the five day. Tough, tough race. Probably should not have been released with that Sandy Storm looming in the background. But it was a very long way off from Tennessee, where the birds were released from. Hind sight is always 20-20.

Birds: 300 Lofts: 20 Station: SWEETWATER TN
Weather (Rel) (Arr) 

POS NAME BAND NUMBER 
1 AU 12 LFO GRIZ C 18:02:32 241.474 00.00 742.274 188
2 AU 12 ARPU BB -10:08:25 303.777 01:18 669.618 184
3 AU 12 ARPU BC H-12:00:27 284.207 03:56 549.401 181
4 AU 12 COC BB H-15:10:03 283.786 07:07 454.031 178
5 AU 12 COC VEL H-15:12:47 283.687 07:10 452.758 174
6 AU 12 COC DC -16:52:42 294.750 08:23 431.323 171
7 AU 12 ARPU DC -17:48:27 293.950 09:21 411.099 168
8 AU 12 COC BB H-17:57:24 2/ 24 09:53 394.670 164
9 AU 12 COC RC H-19:52:55 268.548 11:39 353.754 161
10 AU 12 LFO BC H=10:19:19 2/ 7 13:52 331.685 158
11 AU 12 MYST SIL H=11:43:44 297.111 14:45 328.927 154
12 AU 12 COC BB H=09:59:11 2/ 20 14:08 318.236 151
13 AU 12 COC BCWF H=11:30:52 284.808 15:01 317.883 147
14 AU 12 COC BC H=12:16:10 283.721 15:49 307.825 144
15 AU 12 COC BC H=14:05:24 294.174 17:13 299.031 141
16 AU 12 ARPU GRIZ H=12:29:50 3/ 20 16:39 288.929 137
17 AU 12 COC BC H=14:22:40 284.917 17:53 286.759 134
18 AU 12 COC REDS H=13:06:06 4/ 20 17:15 282.662 131
19 AU 12 COC BBWF C=14:10:40 5/ 20 18:19 272.154 127
20 AU 12 ARPU BB H=12:51:09 254.444 17:33 270.233 124
21 AU 12 AA LC C=14:04:32 2/ 14 18:47 258.774 121
22 AU 12 COC SIL H>09:15:42 283.814 24:22 233.887 117
23 AU 12 COC SIL H>09:35:50 2/ 18 24:42 231.703 114
24 AU 12 COC BB H>12:26:17 2/ 24 27:33 214.654 111
25 AU 12 LFO BB H>19:00:05 2/ 26 33:35 192.241 107
26 AU 12 COC BB C>19:00:06 3/ 26 33:35 192.240 104
27 AU 12 LFO BC H>18:00:26 3/ 18 33:07 187.756 101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No clockings were reported from Loft out of 10 entries.
No clockings were reported from out of 6 entries.
No clockings were reported from out of 8 entries.
No clockings were reported from out of 7 entries.
No clockings were reported from out of 8 entries.


----------



## conditionfreak

One thing that I noticed holding this event. My personally bred birds held their own, against those sent to me. With the exception of the win by 4745, my personal birds did as well, and sometimes better, in the club races. As those sent to me.

I did not release my personally bred birds in the final race, although I was tempted to. I just wanted it to be PTC entries. 

I am satisifed with how my personal birds compared to the others. I bred 12 birds and have 6 left. I lost my two PTC entries, and I thought they would win it all. I was wrong in every pic bird I made throughout the season. Ice Cream bet payoffs go out Monday, when I ship birds being returned to their owners. I found a novel way of paying off my ice cream bets. You winners will see when you open the envelopes.  

I had to buy some dry ice to keep the payoffs from melting. 

SouthTownRacer, did you receive the trophy yet? I want to make sure it was properly inscribed.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Do you want me to PM you a copy of 12145's parents ped, or put them in the mail?
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

PM or email please; [email protected]


----------



## SouthTown Racers

conditionfreak said:


> One thing that I noticed holding this event. My personally bred birds held their own, against those sent to me. With the exception of the win by 4745, my personal birds did as well, and sometimes better, in the club races. As those sent to me.
> 
> I did not release my personally bred birds in the final race, although I was tempted to. I just wanted it to be PTC entries.
> 
> I am satisifed with how my personal birds compared to the others. I bred 12 birds and have 6 left. I lost my two PTC entries, and I thought they would win it all. I was wrong in every pic bird I made throughout the season. Ice Cream bet payoffs go out Monday, when I ship birds being returned to their owners. I found a novel way of paying off my ice cream bets. You winners will see when you open the envelopes.
> 
> I had to buy some dry ice to keep the payoffs from melting.
> 
> SouthTownRacer, did you receive the trophy yet? I want to make sure it was properly inscribed.


Walt, and I have not seen it yet.. I will let you know when it gets here.


----------



## Crazy Pete

conditionfreak said:


> PM or email please; [email protected]


Email sent.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

I have received pedigrees for three birds that I have been blessed to keep for my young bird team.

I must say, the pedigrees on the birds y'all sent to me are fantastic. I can only imagine the pedigrees behind the birds in my loft, that I have not seen. Y'all sent some good'uns.

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I sent birds that should be good for the 300 mile, but not much for average speed, next year I have to rethink what I send, I think they will have to be more of a speed bird.
Dave


----------



## Xueoo

I don't want to remind the poor hen I sent you of her ghetto family so I won't send you a pedigree. Her father's a 2007 and mother is a 2010. All "bred for stock" going back generations. Actually, "bred for stock" is too high a status. A more befitting description of her family is just something, like, plain "bred"...


----------



## HmoobH8wj

SouthTown Racers said:


> Walt, and I have not seen it yet.. I will let you know when it gets here.


let see some picture =D


----------



## ace in the hole

hillfamilyloft said:


> I would have liked to see this bird home also. She had the combine win and was flying well. Similar to my last year bird when he did not show up for the 300. Never know 5503 keeps coming home 3 weeks later. She might show some day.


If she ever does make it back she was to go to PTs grunt45. He now ownes her SuperShellins father. She looks a lot like him and I was going to have Jacee pair them together.

As for your 5502 and 5503 Randy. I think you are being a little to hard on them. They were bred more for the 300 and never got the chance to fly it.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

ace in the hole said:


> If she ever does make it back she was to go to PTs grunt45. He now ownes her SuperShellins father. She looks a lot like him and I was going to have Jacee pair them together.
> 
> As for your 5502 and 5503 Randy. I think you are being a little to hard on them. They were bred more for the 300 and never got the chance to fly it.


They will see 300 and more as old birds.


----------



## conditionfreak

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Congrats to SouthTown Racers a very impressive Victory xtraordinary bird!!! I am proud of NA-1717 she did very well. Walt please give her a name before she comes home. Thanks again for all your hard work. and dont give up on young birds you did very well.


 "Georgia Peach".

Of course.


----------



## conditionfreak

The following birds were shipped back to their owners today:

CIRPC-0091. Delivery by 3: PM Tuesday. Cost $34.60 Ice cream is inside the box.

NA-1717. Delivery by 12 noon Tuesday. Cost $33.75

OCALA-580. Delivery by Tuesday 3: PM. Cost $39.60

Reimbursements for shipping costs can be by PayPal or in snail mail.

PayPal account info is: [email protected]

If you use PayPal, please use the "personal method", so that I don't have any fees deducted. Either way, there are no fees charged to the sender (you).

Thanks all.

I am waiting for MaryofExeter to confirm mailing address via PM. I also have not sent the Prize young bird to SouthTownRacer yet. Probably tomorrow. I need to take pics first and I need help to do that. My wife abandoned me (she went to work), (I guess one of us should). 

Ice cream was sent to Crazy Pete, Dmax06 and Gnuretiree.


----------



## Timber

conditionfreak said:


> The following birds were shipped back to their owners today:
> 
> CIRPC-0091. Delivery by 3: PM Tuesday. Cost $34.60 Ice cream is inside the box.
> 
> NA-1717. Delivery by 12 noon Tuesday. Cost $33.75
> 
> OCALA-580. Delivery by Tuesday 3: PM. Cost $39.60
> 
> Reimbursements for shipping costs can be by PayPal or in snail mail.
> 
> PayPal account info is: [email protected]
> 
> If you use PayPal, please use the "personal method", so that I don't have any fees deducted. Either way, there are no fees charged to the sender (you).
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> I am waiting for MaryofExeter to confirm mailing address via PM. I also have not sent the Prize young bird to SouthTownRacer yet. Probably tomorrow. I need to take pics first and I need help to do that. My wife abandoned me (she went to work), (I guess one of us should).
> 
> Ice cream was sent to Crazy Pete, Dmax06 and Gnuretiree.


Thanks Walt!


----------



## Gnuretiree

*0091 Arrived safely*

Walt, 
0091 arrived safely in Connecticut. So did the ice cream. Great job of packing for safe transit for both. Thanks again for your care of the birds and efforts in the race. I'll be paying by PayPal tomorrow.

Hugh


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

conditionfreak said:


> "Georgia Peach".
> 
> Of course.


She came home today looking good I might put her in with old birds too see if she will settle( after some babys ) but no racing. Thanks Walt and bus fare was cheaper coming back will send to soon.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Hey Walt and everybody,

I got the trophy in the mail today and was blown away by the size and quality!! Walt, I cant thank you enough for everything!! You are a wonderful person Sir!! Let me know if there is anything I can do to repay you or return the kindness!! Sorry about the crappy pictures.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

its so shiny, its hard to get a picture


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Wow so pretty. I love.


----------



## Crazy Pete

conditionfreak said:


> MTP-2425, Entered by SouthTownRacers. Nice bird that has been consistent. Just look at its face, and you will like it.


The trophy looks as good as 2425 does.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

AWSOME,Congrats!


----------



## conditionfreak

I get the trophies from "Dinn Trophy". They do a good job and get them out quick and correct. I recommend them highly.



Election results just came in. I'm going out back to build a still and get plastered.


----------



## Crazy Pete

If your still is not up and running already it will be a couple weeks till you get plastered. It would be a lot faster to go to the local offsale.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. I was just kididng. I don't drink alcohol.

But I might start today.


----------



## Crazy Pete

conditionfreak said:


> Ha Ha. I was just kididng. I don't drink alcohol.
> 
> But I might start today.




It's not that bad...lol


----------



## conditionfreak

I went above and beyond with this years trophy. Strictly because I was the host of this years competition.

Don't compare past trophies or future trophies with this one. I just went all out BECAUSE I was the host.

You are welcome, and thanks again for letting me keep 2425 on my old bird team.

I always do better with old birds than young birds. I guess because there are ways to "motivitate" old birds.

Anyway, I expect to do well this coming old bird season. Due to the quality of the birds y'all left with me. I expect to do very well.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

old bird season when do it start? You going to let us know on here or u going to make other thread about it? I want to know how my pigeon do when it old.


----------



## conditionfreak

Old birds start in mid April, for me. Runs about 8 weeks.


----------



## Timber

OCALA-580 made it safe and sound as well. Thanks Walt and I will get that sent back to you soon.


----------



## conditionfreak

I did today, what I told myself is not a good idea. I mailed two pigeons today. Stumpy back to MaryofExeter and the "prize" pigeon to SouthTownRacer. It was quite an experience at the post office.

Anyway, TRC-710 Stump Toe Joe, is on the way to North Carolina. He is "guaranteed" to arrive by Saturday. Shipping costs were $33.75. Reimburse me when you can comfortably. I don't like shipping this late in the week, but needed to get him out of here before something happened to him. The way my luck runs, something could have. He is in great shape right now. Hopefully he will get there by Saturday. I waived the requirement for him having to be signed for, and they will leave him at the door step if you are not home.

The prize pigeon, #102, is guaranteed to be in Mo. by noon tomorrow. He will have to be signed for.

The post offices are closed Sunday and Monday, so hopefully Stumpy will be there Saturday. I fed and water both birds, one hour before shipping.

The weird thing that happened today is that the truck that takes them from my local post office, leaves at 3:28 PM every day. So I took them to said post office, at 2:30 PM.

I had alerted the postal workers yesterday, that I would be sending two boxes out today. I was at the post office for other reasons yesterday. So when I walked in, the postal clerk asked me what zip codes I was shipping to. I told him, and he said that "we got this morning (holding up a piece of paper), a notification that any live animals being shipped, had to be checked over the phone to see if we were accepting them". I asked him why this change and he did not know. He thought it probably had something to do with bad weather along the east coast. It made sense to me.

But when he called this special number, they said the box going to North Carolina was okay, but not to accept the box going to St. Louis. That zip code was not accepting live animals. But then they told him their information was not up to date and to call back after 3 PM and talk to the "guy who has updated info about this".

So I waited and at about 3:10 PM, my postal clerk called this "guy" and gave him the zip code for St. Louis and the "guy" said not to accept this box, but that he wasn't real sure about his information being up to date. He also stated he did not know why some locations were not accepting live animal shipments.

I personally surmised that it might have something to do with the West Nile Virus scare, but that didn't make much sense. It seems there would be restrictions on where live animals were being shipped "from" and not where they were being shipped "to". If that was the reason. I know the weather in St. Louis is not that bad though.

In the mean time, the truck arrived and wanted to leave. The postal clerk asked his boss what to do, and his boss (the local Post Master), told him to accept and send the box anyway.

So, both boxes were shipped. One hopefully wil get to N.C. on Saturday. The other will either get to St. Louis tomorrow by noon, or will be returned to me.

I will post pics of the "prize" bird and its pedigree, later this evening. It is a real nice young bird, blue bar cock (I think).

I didn't even mention, the problems I had with the shipping tape situation. It was stupidity on my part. I'm such a dunce sometimes. 

I am pretty sure all will be well with both birds in transit. A little concerned with Stumpy arriving by Saturday, but he is very healthy and big.


----------



## conditionfreak

photobucket.com has changed dramatically. I am having a hard time with getting pics to post here. But I think I have it figured out.

Here are a couple of pics of the "prize bird" on its way to SouthTownRacer.

This bird was donated by Donald Campbell of the Cleveland, Ohio area. A great pigeon racer and a great young bird right here. (if these pics work)


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Nice lookin bird!  I picked up Stump today. He got here around 10:30. He wasn't scheduled to arrive until tomorrow but someone from the other post office went ahead and brought him up to my PO and they called me. This isn't the first time they've done such good favors for me. Someone brought one of my birds from the other PO to mine and they called me to come pick it up at the back (it was after 5 so the office was closed). They've done that a couple times, so the bird(s) wouldn't have to sit over night for no reason. I'm very fortunate!


----------



## italianbird101

Great to hear that something worked out well with the post office.


----------



## conditionfreak

That's good news about Stumpy.

Now make sure he doesn't escape around breeding time early next year.

I would hate that.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

SouthTown Racers said:


> its so shiny, its hard to get a picture


Long over due, Congratulations !


----------



## MaryOfExeter

conditionfreak said:


> That's good news about Stumpy.
> 
> Now make sure he doesn't escape around breeding time early next year.
> 
> I would hate that.


Oh I'm SURE you would  My goodness he's huge. I knew he'd be big when he left here, heck he was almost this big as a squeaker LOL. But still! And he walks around like he's God's gift to pigeon ladies everywhere. His match-made-in-heaven is not here  I'm really hoping she was not the one I lost to a hawk today. They got home before we did, and we found some in the loft and the rest like fleas way up in the sky. Feathers on the ground and a spot of blood. I can only hope it escaped and ET comes home to meet her other half (literally, they would help complete each others' missing toes LOL).


----------



## SouthTown Racers

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Long over due, Congratulations !


Thanks Warren!!

Here are a couple pics of the prize bird that I picked up this afternoon!!



















Damn Walt, you are right Photo Bucket has changed things around!!


----------



## Kastle Loft

Great looking bird. Very generous of Mr. Campbell.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Beautiful!


----------



## SouthTown Racers

This is the full brother to the 2013 PT Classic winner. He is for sale for $100 if anybody is interested. I also have a few other birds for sale. Great new blood to add to your loft


----------



## Crazy Pete

Walt I don't know why it took so long, I finily got the ice cream you sent yesterday,and yes it was melted.
Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

SouthTown Racers said:


> Thanks Warren!!
> 
> Here are a couple pics of the prize bird that I picked up this afternoon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Walt, you are right Photo Bucket has changed things around!!


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheLaw818

Mr Donald Campbell has some excellent birds..


----------



## conditionfreak

Well. I have been training for the old bird season, that starts this coming Subnday (April 21st, 2013). I have lost two birds from last years Pigeon Talk Classic (2012), that were generously left with me.

Sadly, I have lost both of them 5 days ago, on a 75 mile training toss. They both had previously been out to 50 miles twice.

I have been waiting for them to come home late, for the past few days. But they are no shows. I took all of my birds to the same 75 mile spot today and all came home within two hours.

The PTC 2012 birds lost this week are:

Hmoobh8wj's ARPU-12399, which was not able to participate in the PTC final race last year. Due to having been "out" and missing, just prior to the final race. It is an "11 flights" on one wing bird. Sorry to see it MIA.

Ironically, the other bird I have lost, is the winner of last years PTC. From SouthTownRacer's, MTP-2425. Never thought I would lost that one, and it is surely missed by me.

Maybe these two will come home sometimes. I have hope. But experience tells me it is unlikely, this far removed from when they were tossed.



Sorry Matt and John. Maybe they are in someones loft and will come home some day.


----------



## conditionfreak

Update on above.

A half hour after I posted the above. MTP-2425 came home.

I am very happy. Must have been in someones loft, as it is healthy.

12399 is still missing.

First old bird race is this Sunday. It will be a 150 and a 100 on the same day. I am not going to race the 100. Just the 150. Which will be around 104 or so for me.

I am only sending blue checks to this first race. I don't want to put all of my birds into one basket. Just in case. It may rain a little.

I really am not too keen that my birds are ready. Training has been very sporadic, due to weather conditions. If they break from the big flock, I do well. If they go with the flock, then realize they passed their home and backtrack, I will not do so well.

Such is the plight of being exceptionally short ended.


----------



## V-John

Please keep us posted. At least keep me posted as I would really enjoy hearing how you and your birds do. 

We had a bird come back to me after being gone for close to eight months. It sure is exciting.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I hope that LNC bird does better than last year, his brother is doing Ok, but nothing to wright home about.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Keep us posted how that MPT bird does as a Yearling now.He was a Speed Demon in that race last year.


----------

